# Horse Talk for Twenty-Somethings



## Skyseternalangel

Hello fellow twenty somethings inkunicorn: inkunicorn: inkunicorn:

I couldn't find the thread designed for us. I don't know about you, but I don't get a chance to ride with others or talk a lot about riding except to my poor yet dear friend Alicia :blueunicorn: who is also on this forum, or the occasional PM to another forum member like my best pal DD.

How are you all doing? Are you excited for the new year? I have mixed feelings..

I'm still in college so I start that up again and I'm not sure how to feel. It's going to be pretty intense this semester! But I love to learn. I'm also getting ready to move my horse to a barn where we will hopefully bloom. It's a lot different than any barns I've been to.

Anyone want to share?


----------



## Saskia

Yeah I feel our age is a bit hard to have horses. I see a lot of teen riders and a lot in their later 30s and up but no one my age. 

It's like we don't have time or money. 

I'm studying my masters right now and it has 1000 work placement hours so I've been attending that 3-4 days a week plus uni 1 or so days a week. I've in my first serious relationship and it's a lot of work and I'm stressed all the time.

I don't ride enough. I met this woman who got a 3 year old QH probably in her early 20s, she broke it to saddle and rode for a year or so but then got busy and stayed busy. Her horse is now 27 and she hasn't done anything with it since it was 5. I don't want to do that with Boyhorse but it seems to be happening.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saskia said:


> Yeah I feel our age is a bit hard to have horses. I see a lot of teen riders and a lot in their later 30s and up but no one my age.
> 
> It's like we don't have time or money.
> 
> I'm studying my masters right now and it has 1000 work placement hours so I've been attending that 3-4 days a week plus uni 1 or so days a week. I've in my first serious relationship and it's a lot of work and I'm stressed all the time.
> 
> I don't ride enough. I met this woman who got a 3 year old QH probably in her early 20s, she broke it to saddle and rode for a year or so but then got busy and stayed busy. Her horse is now 27 and she hasn't done anything with it since it was 5. I don't want to do that with Boyhorse but it seems to be happening.


I feel like you are totally right. I'm often skipping meals cause I either forget to eat due to intense studying/working, or I don't feel like eating.

Congrats on your masters' work! I'm still in undergrad, I took a few years off to work and online college wasn't working. And I'm still planning on going to more school after this... man


----------



## csimkunas6

Woohoo! Go us 20 somethings! Ill be 25 in March. My horse is a 5.5year old PaintxTB. Absolutely head over heels about him! I live in Southeastern NC right now, about to make a 2100mi move over to Montana, so really pretty excited about this year! Ill be able to get another horse, possibly 2 if I get lucky  I graduated from Meredith Manor with my Equine Science Certificate in 2010. Got married the same year, had a baby in August 2014, and she already has the horse bug! Yippee! 

I have 3 American Bullies, no not PitBulls, they are American Bullies. Bailey, 3yr old Blue Brindle female, Hades, 1.5yr old 115lb Blue Piebald male, and Athena, 3mo old Blue female. All 3 are Double registered, UKC, and ABKC, they too are making the move to Montana with us, really looking forward to moving, cant stop talking or thinking about the near future for my family. Thats pretty much all about me


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'm 25, I've got three horses, Annie, Toby and bug. I've been married for two years, and run a small boarding barn in south Florida.
Bug Is a Welsh pony and is currently semi on the market as I got him for my daughter (born July 2014) but I will never trust him with a kid on his back. She'll just have to learn on my steady eddy full sized Annie. 

I've recently started taking dressage lessons with Toby we're doing ok. Toby is 17, and just now learning about collection and using his back and he's stiff and sore some days from all the exercise, but he's so willing and really tries. 

I've had Annie for six years. I got her as a freshly turned four year old, who'd only had a saddle on her back, broke her out and now she gives lessons to kids. She's my everything. My horsey soul mate. 

It's hard to find other twenty somethings around here that are into horses! Most of my friends went off to college, and I stayed here and worked with horses instead. Hello other twenty somethings!


----------



## animallover101

I'm 20!
I've been on the fence about getting a horse. 
I already have two animals already(two GSDs) but I do want a horse too. I work two jobs too(just for extra money. One is a school job and other is Wendy's) 
It doesn't help there's a horse right now that's stuck in my head....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> I'm 20!
> I've been on the fence about getting a horse.
> I already have two animals already(two GSDs) but I do want a horse too. I work two jobs too(just for extra money. One is a school job and other is Wendy's)
> It doesn't help there's a horse right now that's stuck in my head....


Was it Ember, right? From your thread..

What's stopping you, and what is pushing you to get one?

I have a dog, he's a shepherd but the Belgian variety  He's still young so he is quite the rascal but my best bud. Could you tell me about yours?


----------



## lostastirrup

i am not twenty. I am nineteen, but i did not fit well in the "teens" thread. I am at college in Montana studying for a degree in Geophysical engineering. I ride dressage mostly. I do not have a horse, although I have plans and savings to make that possible in the near future.
and cause I love pictures:


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Was it Ember, right? From your thread..
> 
> What's stopping you, and what is pushing you to get one?
> 
> I have a dog, he's a shepherd but the Belgian variety  He's still young so he is quite the rascal but my best bud. Could you tell me about yours?


Yes
Just the financial expenses. It's a pretty big leap but I would like think I'd do okay but I'm not sure. I don't like uncertainty but I've always found a way to manage and dig myself out of a hole.

Is he a mal?
Sammy, my female is a 3 year sable plush coat rescue who I've had for a year now. She is very calm and low tempered and huge lovebug 

Byron, my male is 2 year old black who I got from an owner as I thought Sammy was lonely(her foster mom had a pet sitting business) so I got him for her but he tends to annoy her. But they do love each other. He's probably like your dog who is a rascal.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome! 

Since you posted a photo, here is the riding space I will hopefully be enjoying with Sky in less than 2 weeks:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> Yes
> Just the financial expenses. It's a pretty big leap but I would like think I'd do okay but I'm not sure. I don't like uncertainty but I've always found a way to manage and dig myself out of a hole.
> 
> Is he a mal?
> Sammy, my female is a 3 year sable plush coat rescue who I've had for a year now. She is very calm and low tempered and huge lovebug
> 
> Byron, my male is 2 year old black who I got from an owner as I thought Sammy was lonely(her foster mom had a pet sitting business) so I got him for her but he tends to annoy her. But they do love each other. He's probably like your dog who is a rascal.




Yeah they can for sure be expensive, and then you have a lot of emotional investment as well... phew that can be a lot to deal with however I wouldn't trade my horse for all the riches in the world.

Aww they sound lovely!!! We'll have to share pictures 

As far as I can tell, yes he's a Mal. You see he he a highway litter abandonment, and he doesn't have the typical sable with black coloring. He was completely pitch black so when he was a puppy, the prev. owner thought he was a lab.

Then the ears popped up one at a time, and that's when I took interest in him. 

My boy, Lucas, is the same age as your Byron in a couple of months! I got him last year around spring break. I love his mind and he's awfully goofy yet intelligent and protective. But as I said he's very much a dark haired Mal. He has some flecks of sable around his eyes and neck, and the tell-tale white splotch on his chest but other than that he's quite different

I call him my little black fox


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah they can for sure be expensive, and then you have a lot of emotional investment as well... phew that can be a lot to deal with however I wouldn't trade my horse for all the riches in the world.
> 
> Aww they sound lovely!!! We'll have to share pictures
> 
> As far as I can tell, yes he's a Mal. You see he he a highway litter abandonment, and he doesn't have the typical sable with black coloring. He was completely pitch black so when he was a puppy, the prev. owner thought he was a lab.
> 
> Then the ears popped up one at a time, and that's when I took interest in him.
> 
> My boy, Lucas, is the same age as your Byron in a couple of months! I got him last year around spring break. I love his mind and he's awfully goofy yet intelligent and protective. But as I said he's very much a dark haired Mal. He has some flecks of sable around his eyes and neck, and the tell-tale white splotch on his chest but other than that he's quite different
> 
> I call him my little black fox


I can do the emotional investment. The other thing is Ember isn't a ton of money either. She is only 800 and I'm pretty sure board would be 250(I'm doing a lease and I'm pretty sure it's a full lease) 

These are my two http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i...mblr_nzkg6iCo381uw6h6eo1_1280_zpswynp8hyl.jpg


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> I can do the emotional investment. The other thing is Ember isn't a ton of money either. She is only 800 and I'm pretty sure board would be 250(I'm doing a lease and I'm pretty sure it's a full lease)
> 
> These are my two http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i...mblr_nzkg6iCo381uw6h6eo1_1280_zpswynp8hyl.jpg


I don't see why it would be a worry then! But be sure to check with the BO and see if there is space available before purchase! 

Awww they are so cute!!! Sammy is precious; Byron and Lucas are distant cousins :loveshower: Here he is with my horse, Sky


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> I don't see why it would be a worry then! But be sure to check with the BO and see if there is space available before purchase!
> 
> Awww they are so cute!!! Sammy is precious; Byron and Lucas are distant cousins :loveshower: Here he is with my horse, Sky


My coach is where I'd board and it's outdoor board so yeah. I did talk to her a bit but then she offer me to lease one of her horses however I'm finding myself feeling like unsatisfied and the need for Ember still.

Your horse is pretty and your dog is handsome 
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i...7-bd95-4130-be12-121f00d4d430_zpsxgkizeao.png That's Ember. She isn't a rescue case as she was just not fast enough for the track.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> My coach is where I'd board and it's outdoor board so yeah. I did talk to her a bit but then she offer me to lease one of her horses however I'm finding myself feeling like unsatisfied and the need for Ember still.
> 
> Your horse is pretty and your dog is handsome
> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i...7-bd95-4130-be12-121f00d4d430_zpsxgkizeao.png That's Ember. She isn't a rescue case as she was just not fast enough for the track.


Thank you!

She's so cute!!!! She has her woolies in that picture. I love that she's also broke to drive, I don't see that often around but it makes sense since she's an ex racer!

You should go meet her!


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> She's so cute!!!! She has her woolies in that picture. I love that she's also broke to drive, I don't see that often around but it makes sense since she's an ex racer!
> 
> You should go meet her!


Then I'm afraid I'll fall in love with her D:
Although...if I manage to get a new job(plan on leaving Wendy's for a few reasons) then it might look better....


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm 19 about to turn 20 so I count right ?  

Hmm this year I am feeling a bit distracted... I am about to go back to full time study so I am going to be strapped for cash ! But I am excited to start a new chapter with Roy and hopefully get somewhere.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Of course!! Welcome!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

You guys are making me miss my dog. He was a Jack Russell/border collie mix named Rockford. (On Toby with me in the pic) He died in a freak accident with a flatbed truck. He was an awesome hunting dog, great with the horses and my daughter, and my best buddy. I took that dog everywhere. Now I just have just have my poodle Charlie. He's all of nine lbs, and has brain damage and a permanent limp. I love him anyway though.


----------



## Werecat

Yay, finally a 20-something thread! I just turned 29 last month, so I still qualify .

I grew up in NYC and always had a love for horses and would draw them constantly (it's what lead me to my career in graphic design). I moved down to TN when I was 22 with my family, and it took 6 years because I had to focus on building my career (my parents wouldn't help me get a horse but let me stay here rent free so I was able to save) but I finally got my horse!

In 2015 I got my career going full swing, I got my first piece of property (nearly 6 acres but all cleared and has been horse pasture for who knows how long), that may be my future building site for my first home, and I got my first horse. The only bad thing of 2015 that happened is I lost my shepherd mix that I had since I was 13 years old. He was 15. Heartbreaking, but it was his time and I came to terms with that.

I currently have a jack Russell x chihuahua mix my sister gave to me. He's currently snuggled up to me as I write this.

Here's to hoping 2016 will be as good, if not better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samson5261

I am 24 and have 2 horses. 2016 is going to be a big year for me! I am buying the 10 acres that I have been renting for my boys for 2 years. It needs a lot of work so I picked up a second job to help pay for the expenses to fix it up. I will hopefully be able to move out there later this year.

I also have a year & half old GSD mix named Rocky and 2 cats. Its been hard having so many animals but my parents and BO have been very helpful. The hardest thing I deal with is balancing spending time with Rocky and my horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> You guys are making me miss my dog. He was a Jack Russell/border collie mix named Rockford. (On Toby with me in the pic) He died in a freak accident with a flatbed truck. He was an awesome hunting dog, great with the horses and my daughter, and my best buddy. I took that dog everywhere. Now I just have just have my poodle Charlie. He's all of nine lbs, and has brain damage and a permanent limp. I love him anyway though.


:sad:

My heart breaks for you, but I'm glad you have Charlie with you. He's a teacup/miniature poodle?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Werecat said:


> Yay, finally a 20-something thread! I just turned 29 last month, so I still qualify .
> 
> I grew up in NYC and always had a love for horses and would draw them constantly (it's what lead me to my career in graphic design). I moved down to TN when I was 22 with my family, and it took 6 years because I had to focus on building my career (my parents wouldn't help me get a horse but let me stay here rent free so I was able to save) but I finally got my horse!
> 
> In 2015 I got my career going full swing, I got my first piece of property (nearly 6 acres but all cleared and has been horse pasture for who knows how long), that may be my future building site for my first home, and I got my first horse. The only bad thing of 2015 that happened is I lost my shepherd mix that I had since I was 13 years old. He was 15. Heartbreaking, but it was his time and I came to terms with that.
> 
> I currently have a jack Russell x chihuahua mix my sister gave to me. He's currently snuggled up to me as I write this.
> 
> Here's to hoping 2016 will be as good, if not better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy belated birthday, and welcome!

Congratulations on the success of your career so far! I think graphic design is such a lucrative field to be in. Advertising happens everywhere and it's a great way to express oneself professionally.

I'm sorry about your dog, every loss stings but your buddy there seems to make you very happy! I love when dogs snuggle!!

Do tell us more about your horse!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Samson5261 said:


> I am 24 and have 2 horses. 2016 is going to be a big year for me! I am buying the 10 acres that I have been renting for my boys for 2 years. It needs a lot of work so I picked up a second job to help pay for the expenses to fix it up. I will hopefully be able to move out there later this year.
> 
> I also have a year & half old GSD mix named Rocky and 2 cats. Its been hard having so many animals but my parents and BO have been very helpful. The hardest thing I deal with is balancing spending time with Rocky and my horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome! Welcome to our thread! I hope you share pictures of your land  That is cocaine to horse folk

I feel you on the balancing time. I have one dog, also a shepherd.. and he wants ALL of my attention. It breaks my heart not to take him everywhere, and he's well behaved. I just need to get him certified (as a make-people-happy-therapy dog, though he's extremely useful around the house) and that can be a reality.


----------



## liltuktuk

Well I might as well join in!

I'm 28, soon to be 29 in April (where has the time gone???). I live in Western New York and I'm an Environmental Engineer and work for an environmental consulting firm. I always loved horses, but didn't start riding until my senior year of college. I got my first horse from a friend of mine about 2 years after that. I then bought my young gelding in 2013. He'll be 3 this spring and is ready to start training.

I lucked out and purchased my own home right out of college thanks to Obama's first time home buyers tax credit. Its in suburbia, so I keep my horses at my friends property, but I hope to be able to afford to buy my own place with enough acreage to have my horses in the next couple of years.

I also have two dogs: Sampson (5 year old american staffordshire terrier/chow mix) and Rusty (5 year old english bulldog/beagle mix, and also technically my boyfriends dog). Sampson is a rescue who was brought up to New York from Kentucky after he had been in a shelter for a year and hadn't been adopted, I got him when he was 3. Rusty is a rescue from Ohio who my boyfriend got as a puppy.

And I have two cats: Dipstick and Mew Mew. Dipstick was the only survivor of his litter at a barn I was at previously and Mew Mew was a rescue who was brought into my vets office with a broken jaw after being hit by a car as a kitten.

And I have two ferrets: Rosie and Pearl. They are crazy little ******s who steal the insoles out of my boots and wreak mayhem in my house, but they are adorable and I love them.

And of course pictures!

Amira (15 year old, purebred Arabian)








Maverick (2.5 year old, Paint mix)








Sampson








Rusty








Dipstick








Mew Mew








Rosie and Pearl


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I guess he's a teacup or a miniature, he was 1 1/2 lbs when I got him at 4 months old. But he was in really bad shape, mange all over, accesses on his paws, ear infections in both ears...then he started having seizures which is how he got the brain damage and the limp. But he's always happy, and he's super sweet. It's just not the same as having Rockford. Rockford and i hunted squirrel and rabbit together, herded cows, went on trail rides...He ate at the kitchen table with us at dinner.Rockford was tied in the back of a flat bed truck and jumped over the side and hung himself just after his second birthday. That was six months ago abd I still miss him. 

But my husband has said I can get a blue heeler when we move in a couple of years... So I'm looking forward to that


----------



## Samson5261

Skyseternalangel said:


> Awesome! Welcome to our thread! I hope you share pictures of your land  That is cocaine to horse folk
> 
> I feel you on the balancing time. I have one dog, also a shepherd.. and he wants ALL of my attention. It breaks my heart not to take him everywhere, and he's well behaved. I just need to get him certified (as a make-people-happy-therapy dog, though he's extremely useful around the house) and that can be a reality.


I will be posting pics as soon as I get home to a computer!&#55357;&#56842; Ya Rocky just does not understand why he can't go everywhere with me. He will actually steal my shoes in the morning when I'm getting ready for work&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;. Not sure if he is trying to keep me at the house or does it for the fact that I chase him around the house. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomethingSpecial

Hi,

I'm Kim. Turning 25 this year. My bf and I own our own house which we keep our two horses. I have not ridden very much lately due to the RAIN. Hopefully once winter is over, we can get back to our grind.

Bullet, a 4y/o grade 14.1hh. Still a cryptorchid stallion (currently undergoing testosterone tests to see if the previous owners claim that he was cut once before is accurate. since palpitation has shown no sign of the other missing testicle. So before undergoing abdominal surgery to remove it, we are making sure it is actually there) 

Bill, a coming 5y/o 17hh warmblood gelding. (he hates children  ) 

We also have an AmstaffxViszla mix dog named "Blue" (full name Mr. Blooregardkukazoo) (<-- extra points if you know where that came from)

And three cats: Mama Kitty (never actually been a mama, shes just old), Manny Sanderson (Mr. Man), and Little Kitty.


----------



## lostastirrup

Something special- your little pant is adorable. And I am so jealous of being able to ride in shorts- it hasnt been that warm anywhere I've been in awhile!


----------



## SomethingSpecial

lostastirrup said:


> Something special- your little pant is adorable. And I am so jealous of being able to ride in shorts- it hasnt been that warm anywhere I've been in awhile!


haha thank you. He knows it too. :icon_rolleyes:

I'm in georgia, so it's only been "cold" the past week. (though its been raining the past month!) Though, yesterday was 65. 

I have a lot of family up in RI. I love it there, but don't think I could personally live up north. I enjoy my barely winter winters.


----------



## lostastirrup

SomethingSpecial said:


> haha thank you. He knows it too. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I'm in georgia, so it's only been "cold" the past week. (though its been raining the past month!) Though, yesterday was 65.
> 
> I have a lot of family up in RI. I love it there, but don't think I could personally live up north. I enjoy my barely winter winters.


lol, I'm going to school in montana and I'm from alaska orginally. AK winters average 6-7 months, so whenever I see southern folk post and they have beautiful weathers and pastures even in december or january it makes me oober jealous!


----------



## SomethingSpecial

lostastirrup said:


> lol, I'm going to school in montana and I'm from alaska orginally. AK winters average 6-7 months, so whenever I see southern folk post and they have beautiful weathers and pastures even in december or january it makes me oober jealous!


I'm pretty jealous that you got to live in Alaska! I have ALWAYS wanted to go there. I thought about moving up there before we purchased our current house. I really think the darkness would get to me though. It is on my bucket list!!


----------



## lostastirrup

The darkness really gets to me, although the summers are to die for. No darkness, only a mix of twilight and dawn that happens around 2 am. Great for midnight trailrides! but horses are heck to keep there.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'm a little late jumping in on this one, I am glad we have a thread for us now.

It has become increasingly difficult to find time to ride my own horses, I seem to always be riding someone else's or working at my other job.

I started my professional adventure in March of last year so as of then, I am a performance horse trainer. There's been a lot of success so far, a lot of really nice horses came my way, but I got totally screwed over at the first barn I leased and have had to struggle at a smaller barn because of it. It's a nice place but there's just not enough space for the amount of horses that want to come in, and my two horses have to stay there for lessons as they are the only ones suitable for teaching. 

Horse trainer by day, living the glamorous life of waitress by night - Serving pizza, sandwiches, and beer at a local place. It buys hay and keeps me busy, but it's hard and not something I quite enjoy. I'm not a people person and it's not easy to go to work every night and pretend to be one.

I have a partner who is also into horses, we live together and he helps me. Between us we have three dogs, Zico is my blue heeler, Thorin is my black and tan coonhound, and Murphy is his dachshund (We actually just call him weaner, no one calls him Murphy. lol) In addition to all of this we also have recently started competing in Schutzhund with Zico, and have a plan to get a shepherd pup in another year or two to continue on with. It's gonna be a busy time.

Here's some pictures of us. The little bay is Selena, she is my main go-to horse for everything and has won a fair bit of cash in her time. Zoey is the black mare, she's still green and the new kid on the block. Spud is the red one, he's older now but Andrew has had him for a very long time.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

It's been "cold" here in Florida too, I think the lowest we got was 58 at night this past week. Two of my horses are already shedding their winter coats though. I guess they didn't get the message that winter was coming late this year.

I just got in from lunging my 17 year old gelding and wow what a difference a supplement can make! I put him on source focus senior three weeks ago, and today he was prancing around on that lunge line like a two year old. I recently started dressage lessons with him, to try to teach him to work through his back legs and lift his back. He's been sore from all the hard work, but you couldn't tell at all today. 

Anybody what trying something new with their horses recently?


----------



## animallover101

I have officially found out how much board is and I've decided that by Marchish I'll decided where I am financially and if I'm in a good place and can afford a horse then I'll start to really look again and hope Ember is still around


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome SomethingSpecial, liltuktuk, and Michaela! So happy our Twenty-Something squad is coming together 

Here is some humor:


----------



## evilamc

Hellllloooooo I'm 27  28 in April though.

Just moved from DC, where I've lived my wholeeee life to Ohio with my husband! We bought a 14 acre farm here for only 10k more than I sold my 3 bedroom CONDO for lol!!!!

So now we live here with my 6 year old TWH, Jax, my boarder horse that I don't really like, my pups, Raynor and Dandylion and my two barn kitties Ashe and Tryndamere 

I'm a dog groomer only working part time at the moment because the house needs so much work. House we bought came with a 12 stall dog kennel, which we're converting to a shop so I can work from home too!

Jax and I at Manassas Battlefield before moving to Ohio!









We just trail ride, I'm still getting confidence back from my last horse, Jax has been great for me! We ride slow usually but sometimes enjoy a fun canter  We end up riding alone most of the time too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Alicia!


----------



## Werecat

Skyseternalangel said:


> Happy belated birthday, and welcome!
> 
> Congratulations on the success of your career so far! I think graphic design is such a lucrative field to be in. Advertising happens everywhere and it's a great way to express oneself professionally.
> 
> I'm sorry about your dog, every loss stings but your buddy there seems to make you very happy! I love when dogs snuggle!!
> 
> Do tell us more about your horse!!!



Thanks so much!!  Peppe was the dog I lost, and he truly was a wonderful boy. He was there through every single heartbreak I've ever been through, every up, every down... great dog and sweet to everyone.

About my horse. He's a feisty one lol. He's a 16 year old Arabian gelding. His sire was Hucklebey Berry (son of Huckleberry Bey) and Ari Flambae. His registered name is Berry Flamable, and they nicknamed him Berry or Bear in the past, so I felt wrong about changing it so I just call him Bear. I prefer human names on animals, but it's okay.

He has a bit of holes in his training since he wasn't really "formally" trained as his first and longest owner likes to refer to it as. She's the one who halter, saddle, etc. broke him, and he's been quite a nice riding horse. He needs more ground manners so I've been working on that, and he's a bit high strung, but after a nice lunge/join up he's a good boy.  He was shown in the past but personally I want to make a seasoned trail horse out of him. We have a long way to go, but he's a ton of fun under saddle, and he does well with light traffic when riding on the roads, he goes through high grass, over things, dances a bit, but will eventually go through puddles, etc. It's pretty fun to have a horse that actually keeps me on my toes, but I personally have a lot of ground work to do with him and to fix his bridling and tying issues.

I use a rope halter right now, these are pictures from earlier in the month. The first picture is of him the day he was delivered when I first met him.  For the record he is -not- pasture kept with a halter, this was just the halter he was trailered in and they left it on him until I got there.










The first photo I saw of him in a photo album of his breeder's of him as a yearling (she had several but I only snuck a single picture with my phone)









And from the past couple of months.


----------



## Wild Heart

I was starting to wonder where all us 20-somethings could go and talk. Glad you made the thread!

Hello all, I'm Jillian. I am 22 years old and I'm currently working my life away at as a Pet Care Specialist at a local pet store. I was born and raised in the suburbs of a small-ish New York town (close to the PA border). However, I recently helped my parents purchase a new home out in the country with about 7ish acres! 

Anyways, I've always been fond of horses and started taking lessons at the age of 11 (I think?). After a couple really bad riding accidents that left me physically and mentally damaged, I left the horse world for a couple of years only to come crawling back to a new barn for lessons. My confidence grew under the teachings of my new instructor and she even helped me search for my first horse. 

On June 24th, 2014 my dream become reality as I signed the papers and Barbs Red Bar (aka Barbie) became mine! She was a pushy little thing at first but now we just click so hard it is ridiculous.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Werecat said:


> About my horse. He's a feisty one lol. He's a 16 year old Arabian gelding. His sire was Hucklebey Berry (son of Huckleberry Bey) and Ari Flambae. His registered name is Berry Flamable, and they nicknamed him Berry or Bear in the past, so I felt wrong about changing it so I just call him Bear. I prefer human names on animals, but it's okay.


Aww! What a sweetie! Love his bright expression!

I'm actually working on fixing Sky's holes too! He was never "formally trained" either, but I restarted him myself. It's been fun LOL He is 15


----------



## csimkunas6

lostastirrup....where are you at in Montana? We're about to move out to the Roundup area once our house sells...just curious


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wild Heart said:


> I was starting to wonder where all us 20-somethings could go and talk. Glad you made the thread!
> 
> Hello all, I'm Jillian. I am 22 years old and I'm currently working my life away at as a Pet Care Specialist at a local pet store. I was born and raised in the suburbs of a small-ish New York town (close to the PA border). However, I recently helped my parents purchase a new home out in the country with about 7ish acres!
> 
> Anyways, I've always been fond of horses and started taking lessons at the age of 11 (I think?). After a couple really bad riding accidents that left me physically and mentally damaged, I left the horse world for a couple of years only to come crawling back to a new barn for lessons. My confidence grew under the teachings of my new instructor and she even helped me search for my first horse.
> 
> On June 24th, 2014 my dream become reality as I signed the papers and Barbs Red Bar (aka Barbie) became mine! She was a pushy little thing at first but now we just click so hard it is ridiculous.


Welcome!!! Your mare is gorgeous. I love her name too! Congratulations on being a horse owner! 

So what are your plans for her?


----------



## Werecat

Skyseternalangel said:


> Aww! What a sweetie! Love his bright expression!
> 
> I'm actually working on fixing Sky's holes too! He was never "formally trained" either, but I restarted him myself. It's been fun LOL He is 15


Yeah, same here lol. And I've never gotten to train up a horse before, so it's a learning experience for me as well, and I've been enjoying it. He really has forced me to up my confidence and I feel like we're doing pretty good as far as moving forward. I love how well he does in the round pen. I stopped using a lunging whip and switched to a dressage whip and just point in the direction I want him to go. The weather is bad again so I don't know when the next time I'll get to work with him will be. A little frustrated that the barn I board him at doesn't have proper footing for the round pen, so it takes DAYS to dry out after a rain.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Werecat said:


> The weather is bad again so I don't know when the next time I'll get to work with him will be. A little frustrated that the barn I board him at doesn't have proper footing for the round pen, so it takes DAYS to dry out after a rain.


I feel your pain  my current barn doesn't have space to work in aside from an outdoor arena but it's so soupy after a sprinkling that it takes a full week to dry out.

I'm so thrilled to be moving to a barn where I have options, soon!


----------



## Wild Heart

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome!!! Your mare is gorgeous. I love her name too! Congratulations on being a horse owner!
> 
> So what are your plans for her?


Thank you so much! She's a cutie, I would've rather preferred a handsome pinto (much like your boy, Sky) but I guess a chestnut works just a well. :wink:

Biggest plan for the two of us is to get out on some trails! I was looking for a trail horse originally but because of my pesky nerves I've yet to take her out. But, as of now we've been working on our showmanship and I've been learning on how to control her with just my legs and my seat. 

She is very sensitive to leg cues and when I was watching my instructor ride her, before I purchased her, she hopped up bareback and bridleless and rode her around the indoor. My instructor was capable of turning her, stopping her and changing speeds all with just her legs. It blew my mind and I wanted to learn so bad on how to do that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wild Heart said:


> Thank you so much! She's a cutie, I would've rather preferred a handsome pinto (much like your boy, Sky) but I guess a chestnut works just a well. :wink:
> 
> Biggest plan for the two of us is to get out on some trails! I was looking for a trail horse originally but because of my pesky nerves I've yet to take her out. But, as of now we've been working on our showmanship and I've been learning on how to control her with just my legs and my seat.
> 
> She is very sensitive to leg cues and when I was watching my instructor ride her, before I purchased her, she hopped up bareback and bridleless and rode her around the indoor. My instructor was capable of turning her, stopping her and changing speeds all with just her legs. It blew my mind and I wanted to learn so bad on how to do that.


That's so cool!

Trail riding is an amazing adventure with your horse, I hope you get out there soon!

Riding with your legs and seat is the most challenging thing, but so rewarding when you can do it and much easier to communicate with your horse. 

The funny thing is I've wanted a chestnut horse and I ended up with a pinto. I didn't want a pinto, too flashy LOL but he has my heart so I'm kind of stuck with him :wink:


----------



## horseluvr2524

Hi everybody! Thought I'd join in. I'll be 20 in May. 
About me: I still own my first horse who my awesome mom bought for me when I was 13. We were green+green, so it was a struggle but I stuck with it and today we are a great match and she will do anything for me. I'm in the process of working and training our way up through the dressage levels. I currently am teaching my husband about horses, and training a few horses myself on the side. After spending the summer away from my horse working in construction with my husband, I'm trying to make up as much horse time as possible!

The past few weeks I've been learning how much I actually taught my horse, which is more than I realized. I couldn't believe when she stopped off my seat and was turning with just seat and legs. I feel like a proud momma! :lol:


----------



## horseluvr2524

Wild Heart said:


> Thank you so much! She's a cutie, I would've rather preferred a handsome pinto (much like your boy, Sky) but I guess a chestnut works just a well. :wink:
> 
> Biggest plan for the two of us is to get out on some trails! I was looking for a trail horse originally but because of my pesky nerves I've yet to take her out. But, as of now we've been working on our showmanship and I've been learning on how to control her with just my legs and my seat.
> 
> She is very sensitive to leg cues and when I was watching my instructor ride her, before I purchased her, she hopped up bareback and bridleless and rode her around the indoor. My instructor was capable of turning her, stopping her and changing speeds all with just her legs. It blew my mind and I wanted to learn so bad on how to do that.


Your chestnut is very striking. Beautiful! I've rarely seen such a deep, pretty red. I've got a chestnut mare with a flaxen mane. She's red right now with her winter coat but turns into a pretty shiny copper in summer.


----------



## gypsygirl

I wonder what happened to the old 20 something's thread ?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome horseluvr!

We are happy to have you!


----------



## Wild Heart

Skyseternalangel said:


> The funny thing is I've wanted a chestnut horse and I ended up with a pinto. I didn't want a pinto, too flashy LOL but he has my heart so I'm kind of stuck with him :wink:


Lol, you're saying flashy like it's a bad thing! :wink:

However, it's true. Once you find your "heart" horse, your dream color goes right out the window.



horseluvr2524 said:


> Your chestnut is very striking. Beautiful! I've rarely seen such a deep, pretty red. I've got a chestnut mare with a flaxen mane. She's red right now with her winter coat but turns into a pretty shiny copper in summer.


Thank you very much! I personally think she is a lovely shade of red but then again, I'm also very biased. :lol:

Your mare sounds absolutely breath-taking! I've only seen maybe one chestnut in person that had a flaxen mane. The contrast of the colors was amazing. Definitely would love to see some photos of your girl!


----------



## horseluvr2524

I'll have to work on getting some photos :wink: Sometimes she looks a bit awkward, other times she looks like the most breathtaking thing I have ever seen. Maybe its dependent on the lighting? :lol:


----------



## horseluvr2524

Here's a couple I dug up. Lighting is not great in these though. The second one is with my husband. She was due for a trim at the time, so excuse the hooves that look a bit off!


----------



## gingerscout

well apparently this is the popular topic now ...lol:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> well apparently this is the popular topic now ...lol:wink:


Can't stop the Twenty-somethings Squad!

inkunicorn:inkunicorn: :blueunicorn::blueunicorn:


----------



## gingerscout

ok Charlie the unicorn... I won't shun the nonbelievers..lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> ok Charlie the unicorn... I won't shun the nonbelievers..lol


That was a great reference; you are now happily free to lurk.


----------



## gingerscout

ok I get It I won't post in your topic anymore..*runs away*


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> ok I get It I won't post in your topic anymore..*runs away*


We need all the support we can get, you can stay!! And post.


----------



## gingerscout

Ren likes to play with posts too, we were riding, and he was trying to hide behind the post, and when we weren't looking he would lean out and make noise to get our attention, and when we all looked he ducked his head behind the pole again, like look you can't see me I am invisible.. we were all cracking up









and yes I know the post meme is not your horse..lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> Ren likes to play with posts too, we were riding, and he was trying to hide behind the post, and when we weren't looking he would lean out and make noise to get our attention, and when we all looked he ducked his head behind the pole again, like look you can't see me I am invisible.. we were all cracking up


That is so cute! 

Sky (my horse) likes to fling his loose bottom lip around, that's his major quirk. 

One day, though, he surpassed that and got himself out of his stall and took an entire hay bale to his stall to munch on. String and all.

I wish I had seen that in person.. horses are so smart and goofy


----------



## MrsKD14

I'll join!!!

I'm 24, married, a certified dental assistant, licensed insurance producer, and almost degrees in language arts... I've mostly worked as a vet tech the past few years until recently. Now I work part time in insurance, part time at a lingerie store, and start the occasional horse under saddle or exercise ride. 

My husband and I have three dogs, Brontë (chihuahua that loves to ride), Annie (chow that is a great camping buddy), and Sawyer (a momma's girl mutt). We also have two cats, Opal and Jingles (rescued from a prison yard so my husband said it fits). 

I got my boy, Chance, when I got my first full time job at 17. He's an absolute doll. We do trails and camping. Im introducing him to ACTHA and NATRC in the next few months. He's 17 and I got him back from lease from a PATH therapy barn where he was getting very stressed and reminding everyone that while he may behave for anyone, he is very much a one person horse. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

MrsKD14 said:


> I'll join!!!
> 
> I'm 24, married, a certified dental assistant, licensed insurance producer, and almost degrees in language arts... I've mostly worked as a vet tech the past few years until recently. Now I work part time in insurance, part time at a lingerie store, and start the occasional horse under saddle or exercise ride.
> 
> My husband and I have three dogs, Brontë (chihuahua that loves to ride), Annie (chow that is a great camping buddy), and Sawyer (a momma's girl mutt). We also have two cats, Opal and Jingles (rescued from a prison yard so my husband said it fits).
> 
> I got my boy, Chance, when I got my first full time job at 17. He's an absolute doll. We do trails and camping. Im introducing him to ACTHA and NATRC in the next few months. He's 17 and I got him back from lease from a PATH therapy barn where he was getting very stressed and reminding everyone that while he may behave for anyone, he is very much a one person horse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome!!! 

I love that you have such diverse job experience, it can really give you different perspectives and skills in life

Chance looks like a sweetheart! What is ACTHA and NATRC though?


----------



## EquineBovine

Can I join? inkunicorn:
I'm 26, a registered nurse with four horses and a miniature, living in NZ, born and bred in the UK. My horses take up any free time outside of work, thus I have no social life other than the internet...:neutral:
I'm learning to ride western and really love trekking. I'm hoping to get showing soon but an injury in July has left me off horses since. I'm only just starting to get back in the saddle :cowboy:

My horses !
Ham is a mini/timor/thing who I brought from some back water. He had been used as a breeding stallion...:icon_rolleyes: worst confo ever but best personality :loveshower: he is a great kids pony and has won many ribbons when he is all scrubbed up and clean. He is about 10 years old now and is a happy, fat little gelding...as he should be.








Ma and Sol, Clydies. These girls are new to me but I love them very much. Ma is a bit of a snob but is lovely once she knows you. Sol is just awesome and is soon to be weaned 
















Freya (left) and Panacea, my main girls :loveshower:
Frey is 9, WB x TB and is my forever horse. She's safe as houses and is my go to in any situation. She is currently helping out at a therapy group whilst I recover from injury and is being a great help there. She loves hacking out, so long as there are no white butterflies nearby...
Pan is 3, Freya's first foal. Currently off at the breakers and going nicely. Loves going down the beach and being around people.








Off to read the rest of the thread now :gallop:


----------



## MrsKD14

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> I love that you have such diverse job experience, it can really give you different perspectives and skills in life
> 
> Chance looks like a sweetheart! What is ACTHA and NATRC though?



It is North American Trail Riders Conference and American Competitive Trail Horse Association 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerscout

I'd love to get more trail riding in, except my horse is a no go PERIOD without someone else.. and I have found around me even if I offer to pay for gas/ time.. its not worth people coming out by me to take me out.. and since I don't have a truck/ trailer I get to ride alone and be jealous of all the neat pics people post..ha ha


----------



## MrsKD14

gingerscout said:


> I'd love to get more trail riding in, except my horse is a no go PERIOD without someone else.. and I have found around me even if I offer to pay for gas/ time.. its not worth people coming out by me to take me out.. and since I don't have a truck/ trailer I get to ride alone and be jealous of all the neat pics people post..ha ha



I feel your pain. It took two years of meticulous saving to get my rig... Which trailer included only costed me about 4,500 usd. Craigslist truck and a horse trailer that needed new wiring. Easy fix and the truck cleaned up great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14

I actually bought the truck in my teens. First vehicle I bought all by myself. 1996 Ford F-250 superduty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samson5261

So since I finally have access to the internet thought I would post pics of my babies! I also just love showing them off:lol:

First is Rowdy, he is a 5 year old grade gelding. He is my first horse and I bought him as a starved, abused 2 year old for $100. Not sure what breeds make him up but I know there is some Missouri Fox Trotter in there. He is not sound for riding but I plan on training him for driving as soon as I get the money to but the needed tack.


Next is Cowboy a coming 3 year old grade QH gelding. I got him as a untouched 9 month old. He is the laziest horse I have ever met but nothing phases him at all! I will be starting him under saddle this coming summer hopefully if I have time. This is an old pic but it's the best I have for now, he does not really care for his pic being taken. lol


One of both my boys!
[URL=http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/samantha_breeden1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/My%20Boys/RowdyampCowboy3_zps0pitpwgk.jpg.html]

Then there is Rocky my GSD mix who goes everywhere with me except work and he would gladly follow me there if given the chance.
[URL=http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/samantha_breeden1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Rocky/Rocky15_zpsexntwpop.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/samantha_breeden1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Rocky/Rocky14_zpszxhrgejx.jpg.html]

Then my two cats. The grey is Feisty I took her in as a 2 week old kitten along with her 3 brothers. I had to crawl under the loading dock at work to get them all out. She is the runt of the litter and the lady at the shelter told me I shouldn't even bother trying to save her. I never gave up on her and she is now a healthy 7 month old. The darker one is Yoki, not sure on her age but I found her digging in a dumpster outside of wal-mart and couldn't just leave her.
[URL=http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/samantha_breeden1/media/Cats/Feisty_zpsflshny6l.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/samantha_breeden1/media/Cats/Yoki_zpsmmme6mbi.jpg.html]

Those are all my babies:loveshower:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'm so excited!! I gave my Welsh pony back to his previous owner because he just wasn't going to work out as a pony for my daughter. 

But I found a black yearling colt, and I'm going to pick him up tomorrow!! I'll have loads of pictures when I go to get him tomorrow. He has no name right now. And is halter broke but otherwise unhandled. He's under weight and has rain rot, but he'll be home soon and we'll see what he grows up to be.


----------



## Peachy

am looking for a Belgian daft, I personally think there absolutely beautiful, big change from my fussy tb mare! 🏇🏽
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mewlii

Hi, I'm Mew! I thought I'd introduce myself since I qualify as a twenty-something at 22! :lol:

I own two horses: a Morgan mix gelding named Rimshot and a QH mix mare named Mystery. They are with my parents right now since keeping them out in CA is _ridiculously _expensive.

I want desperately to move to the east coast and start to work with horses as my career, but I'm stuck in CA since my boyfriend does not want to leave his job at this time.

But trying to ride horses out here is such a money-sucker and it's so...tourist-y. No challenge at all unless you want to spend the big $$$. So I'm now living vicariously through other members of HF. :razz: Send me all your pretty pony pictures, lol!​


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sorry guys!! Today was the longest day ever. It's 6:30am in a few and I am literally just getting to BED. Yeah.

Welcome EquineBovine!!!



MrsKD14 said:


> It is North American Trail Riders Conference and American Competitive Trail Horse Association
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that's so cool! I bet it would be a blast to be a part of that group of trail riders. 



gingerscout said:


> I'd love to get more trail riding in, except my horse is a no go PERIOD without someone else.. and I have found around me even if I offer to pay for gas/ time.. its not worth people coming out by me to take me out.. and since I don't have a truck/ trailer I get to ride alone and be jealous of all the neat pics people post..ha ha


I feel your pain. Being without a truck and trailer is awful. Luckily my horse just needs the fear of Hades put into him and he'll do whatever I want (sassily of course) 

I hope it time you'll both be able to get out on your own!



Mewlii said:


> Hi, I'm Mew! I thought I'd introduce myself since I qualify as a twenty-something at 22! :lol:
> 
> I own two horses: a Morgan mix gelding named Rimshot and a QH mix mare named Mystery. They are with my parents right now since keeping them out in CA is _ridiculously _expensive.
> 
> I want desperately to move to the east coast and start to work with horses as my career, but I'm stuck in CA since my boyfriend does not want to leave his job at this time.
> 
> But trying to ride horses out here is such a money-sucker and it's so...tourist-y. No challenge at all unless you want to spend the big $$$. So I'm now living vicariously through other members of HF. :razz: Send me all your pretty pony pictures, lol!​


Welcome Mewlii  I love that name of Rimshot... it's pretty unique!

I can't imagine owning a horse, let alone two, in Cali. Does he ever have plans to move on from his job? Just asking haha



AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I'm so excited!! I gave my Welsh pony back to his previous owner because he just wasn't going to work out as a pony for my daughter.
> 
> But I found a black yearling colt, and I'm going to pick him up tomorrow!! I'll have loads of pictures when I go to get him tomorrow. He has no name right now. And is halter broke but otherwise unhandled. He's under weight and has rain rot, but he'll be home soon and we'll see what he grows up to be.


I'm glad you found a good candidate!! I look forward to updates


----------



## Brackinboy

Heyy,I'm Kerry and going 2 be 23 in April. Finally after many years of riding other people's horses & going for lesson I got my own  I've currently got two horses soon to be three. brackin was my 1st he's an Anglo Arab,had him for about a year. Then there's Bella she's a cob & she's due a foal in June time so it's all very exciting! Hadn't had her very long but getting on great with her most of the time. I also have 2 boxer dogs roxy & odin,2 ragdoll cats Leo & lola then there's my barn cat shadow. So they all keep me busy when I'm not working! This year I'm hoping to get some jumping done with brackin so looking forward to doing that & hopefully he will enjoy it


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have enlisted the help of a fourteen year old boy to get Zoey rode. lol.

Those of you that are familiar with Zoey know we do not get along - She's a very reactive, spooky, forward moving animal and after a year of solid riding she's still rather unpleasant, even though she's better than she was when I started her. I just don't like that type of horse, and I can't seem to rely on the boyfriend (Her owner) to get her rode....So here we are. lol

The kids first ride on her is going to be this evening, he will also help me ride Selena and one other I have in training right now in exchange for just some knowledge tidbits.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Sorrel, let us know how he works out! My mare is currently being ridden by two women who help me by babysitting my daughter in exchange for ride time. It's worked out great for us. 


So I got the little colt home. He's way skinny. Got a big worm belly. He's cow hocked, but otherwise his legs are good, his feet are good. He's super sweet, but very scared. And no wonder, the poor guy has been passed around like a hot potato. 

Now it's time to feed him up and get him into yearling school!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Brackinboy said:


> Heyy,I'm Kerry and going 2 be 23 in April. Finally after many years of riding other people's horses & going for lesson I got my own  I've currently got two horses soon to be three. brackin was my 1st he's an Anglo Arab,had him for about a year. Then there's Bella she's a cob & she's due a foal in June time so it's all very exciting! Hadn't had her very long but getting on great with her most of the time. I also have 2 boxer dogs roxy & odin,2 ragdoll cats Leo & lola then there's my barn cat shadow. So they all keep me busy when I'm not working! This year I'm hoping to get some jumping done with brackin so looking forward to doing that & hopefully he will enjoy it


Welcome! 



SorrelHorse said:


> I have enlisted the help of a fourteen year old boy to get Zoey rode. lol.
> 
> Those of you that are familiar with Zoey know we do not get along - She's a very reactive, spooky, forward moving animal and after a year of solid riding she's still rather unpleasant, even though she's better than she was when I started her. I just don't like that type of horse, and I can't seem to rely on the boyfriend (Her owner) to get her rode....So here we are. lol
> 
> The kids first ride on her is going to be this evening, he will also help me ride Selena and one other I have in training right now in exchange for just some knowledge tidbits.


That's awesome, let me know how it goes!



AnalisaParalyzer said:


> So I got the little colt home. He's way skinny. Got a big worm belly. He's cow hocked, but otherwise his legs are good, his feet are good. He's super sweet, but very scared. And no wonder, the poor guy has been passed around like a hot potato.
> 
> Now it's time to feed him up and get him into yearling school!


Pictures ??


----------



## Skyseternalangel

College starts back up again tomorrow for me. I'm trying to catch up on sleep. I think my first class isn't until 1pm but I may be scheduled to work. I'm not really all that sure yet


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Here's a few I got today. I'll be getting more in the morning in better light


----------



## Wild Heart

Oh, Poor baby! He is does look pretty thin even with all that winter fluff. I think once he gets out of his awkward stage and gains some weight he'll be a good looking boy!


----------



## Saskia

So I posted on here earlier in the thread but didn't say anything about myself so I thought I would include some info and pics!

I am 25 (26 in march) and I live in Australia. I am studying to be a social worker, and I will graduate from this course at the end of the year! Right now I am doing a work placement for my course which I have been doing since September where I work with homeless people and women escaping domestic violence. 

I live with my boyfriend in a cute little house, this is the longest I've ever stayed anywhere before, I spent the first half of my twenties (and late teens) constantly moving around, living in different states and different countries. I think I've lived in about 25 houses in the last seven years, five different states and two other countries. For the last couple years I've dragged my horse and dog across the country with me, but now I'm settling. Over the last year or so my outlook and priorities of life have changed a fair bit, has anyone else found that?

Besides horses I am pretty boring, I like animals, reading, writing, crocheting and doing other craft projects. 

I have one horse named Boyhorse, he is an 8 year old Australian Stock horse who spends most of his time getting fat in the paddock, I've had him going on three years now. 

I also have a miniature poodle named Charlotte who is my most favourite thing in the entire world, she is four years old, and a cat named Artemis who is one year old.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I may be a hair late jumping in here but why not!

I'm 26 (and I can't believe I'm that old...) and am currently pursuing a Masters of Music Education degree. I spent the past three years teaching band, choir, general music... basically if it was music related, I taught it! - at a very rural, poor, public school. I saw grades 6 through 12 every day and loved it! Much more than I thought I would, considering how introverted I am. The location wasn't for me though so I've moved back to my hometown and am working on my masters in the hope that with it, and my three years of experience, I'll be able to land a bigger school district next time. Fingers crossed!

I have a 10 year old draft cross, Navigator, who is my main priority outside of classes (which start up again on the 19th... better fix my circadian rhythm...). He's super sweet tempered and very gentle, which makes him the perfect 'boyfriend-proof' horse (hehe!). We mainly do flatwork and dressage-y stuff, but I'm currently between trainers and so do a lot of self-evaluation and self-training. Not ideal, but I am proud to say we have made some improvements in the last year since I've officially owned him. 

Aside from Nav I have two cats, Pi and Margot, and a red-eared slider turtle named Thomas O'Brien. Wish I could have a dog (and LOVE all the pictures ya'll have shared!) but I don't have a yard, and I don't think it would be fair to keep one in my tiny apartment.

And, some pictures!

Here's Navigator, he's half shire, half thoroughbred.



















Here are the cats.  Pi is two years old. She and her siblings were found dumped in a parking lot by one of my students, so I took her in when he was looking for homes for them. She's very shy and doesn't really care for anyone aside from me. She doesn't like to sit on my lap, but will be happy to sit on the back of the couch while I'm watching tv or reading... as long as I don't acknowledge her presence. 









Margot is about 8 months old now and came from my boyfriend's mom. She is a manx, so all she has is a small fluffball for a tail. She's extremely brave and also very friendly. Constantly wants to be in my lap and get pet. 









And last but not least, Thomas! He's also ten years old and surprisingly social for a turtle. He loves swimming up to the top of the water when I walk by, and he knows that when the cats get fed dinner, he will be next! He's also a bit of a model, in case you couldn't tell from this glamour shot :wink:


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Saskia said:


> Over the last year or so my outlook and priorities of life have changed a fair bit, has anyone else found that?


I have felt very similar! Not sure I could put it into words exactly but I have matured so much in the past two or three years - I guess since I started teaching which would make some sense. For me at least, things that seemed so important during my final year of undergrad work are not priorities in the least anymore. 

I think a lot more about the future now as well, in regards to big things like children, what kind of job I would truly like, living arrangements, money management... not to say I had never considered these things before. But I am more serious about them now. 

Not sure if that's what you meant but..

Sorry about the double post!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I feel like I've grown in the last few years too. I was diagnosed with bipolar disorder in 2014, and put on meds to help me control it. Since then, my whole life has turned around. I can't imagine what my life would have been like if someone had caught it at fifteen instead of nine years later... but over the last year, with lots of therapy, my life has completely turned around.


----------



## Tazzie

Hey, I fit into this category for about another year! I turn 29 in June, and actually am pretty ok leaving my 20's behind!

My name is Katie. I live in Northern Kentucky (far too close to Cincinnati; the light pollution can be terrible when football games are going on) with my husband of just over 4 years (will be 5 in September, and we're actually going to do something for it!) and my two children (Kaleb will be 3 in March, Sydney is a year and a half). I'm a genomics researcher with a fortune 500 company in Ohio, and I LOVE it!

We have two dogs, Penny is a 5 year old Lab mix who is dumb as a doornail (no, really) and Sheldon is a 2 year old purebred chocolate Lab (who does NOT sit still for pictures right now!)

We currently own one horse is my world outside of my kiddos! Izzie (registered name Written In The Stars) is a coming 6 (what????) half Arabian I've had since she was a fresh yearling (her dam is a registered paint). She was truly the typical back yard bred horse with the owner having a stallion and a mare and deciding to breed them (neither are that spectacular and neither have done anything). I've been the only person to actually be training her, so progress has been slower than it could have been. We don't have an arena, so the weather needs to start cooperating (yes, I know it's only the start of winter lol) We do work with a fabulous trainer in Ohio who we haul to for lessons. We do Dressage, Arabian shows, county fairs (that have Arabian classes), and trail riding. Hoping to break out in First Level this year, but we will see!! She's the entire family horse, so all of us ride her. This horse will NEVER leave my possession. I still think of her as the UGLY yearling we bought (no, I'm not kidding... I believe I posted pictures of that stage in her journal; it's why I hate when people say a horse will never grow out of something...) but at our last show we won supreme in hand champion over EVERY sport horse on the grounds. We show Hunter Pleasure at our shows too for more classes, and I've had a judge tell me he thought she was the nicest hunter on property. I leaned down and told him she's a dressage horse and he leaned in and said "I know" Oops!! :lol: I also show her in Native Costume, which is SO much fun!! We will be debuting a new costume this year, replacing the black one I am borrowing 

Anyway, what would a thread be without pictures??

A few more that wouldn't attach...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome all new comers! Glad to have you


----------



## Werecat

Tazzie said:


> My name is Katie. I live in Northern Kentucky (far too close to Cincinnati; the light pollution can be terrible when football games are going on) with my husband of just over 4 years (will be 5 in September, and we're actually going to do something for it!) and my two children (Kaleb will be 3 in March, Sydney is a year and a half). I'm a genomics researcher with a fortune 500 company in Ohio, and I LOVE it!


What a GORGEOUS mare, congratulations on your wins!  You two look great in the native costumes. Also goes to show horses should be judged on an individual basis concerning their breeding, seems she is proving everyone who may have judged her wrong!

The guy I'm dating is from and lives in Northern KY right under Cincinnati in Fort Mitchell and his mom, who is my horse's breeder, so technically he too, are from Alexandria/Melbourne. She used to breed and show Arabians and had a facility out in Alexandria called Wishing Well Arabians.


----------



## Tazzie

Now that IS a small world! I'm from JUST south of Alexandria. California actually (yes, there is a California, KY lol). I'll have to ask my husband if he knew of a farm by that name around here! I doubt he will since he wasn't into horses before he met me!

And thank you! I agree! MANY people on this forum would have talked me out of buying her off the pictures I received. Best purchase we have ever made though! She's a very fun little horse to work with!


----------



## Werecat

She now lives right near the California boarder haha. My parents when looking for her house one evening for dinner got confused because the GPS was saying the address was in California (with a KY zipcode haha) and they called us frantically lol. She lives up the road from Saddle Creek Equestrian Center in Melbourne. They're the ones who handled my boy's transport, good people. They're into quarter horse jumpers.


----------



## Tazzie

Hahaha, yeah, we are maybe 15 minutes from the Alexandria Fairgrounds (only takes that long because there isn't a direct road there!) I was startled when I was first told my now husband lived in California, KY! And I've heard of that barn in Melbourne! I haven't met them, but I've heard of the farm! There are a lot of nice people around this area  I actually was placed on the show committee for the Northern Kentucky Horse Network because I pushed to add Arabian classes back in! I've been meeting a lot of people through that!


----------



## Mewlii

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome Mewlii  I love that name of Rimshot... it's pretty unique!
> 
> I can't imagine owning a horse, let alone two, in Cali. Does he ever have plans to move on from his job? Just asking haha


Thank you! His original name was Butter and that just did not sound right to me, lol.

He wants me to be 'patient' because he wants to retire early, but that could potentially be 10-15 years down the line and I was like...nope! Not spending my twenties and thirties waiting to do what I really want to do!

So I told him I'm moving farther east in a few years and he can either come with or stay here. :lol:​


----------



## evilamc

I want to rideeee my ponyyyyy! Man life has me so busy. Today I spent 4 hours trying to get my little flat bed trailer registered. Drove 40 min to a weigh station....then 25 min to dmv from there....got turned away because they filled out wrong...so back to weigh station...then back to dmv..At least its DONE now.

I haven't rode since before New Years  My parents came in town for New Years and my dad and I worked on a bunch of stuff around the house and with my dog kennel. Good news is my kennel is almost done! I got some stuff caulked in it today so now it just needs painting and I'm ready to open for business 

I feel like my "to do" list keeps getting long and I'm never going to get to ride againnn but I knocked two pretty big things off it today!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Mewlii said:


> Thank you! His original name was Butter and that just did not sound right to me, lol.
> 
> He wants me to be 'patient' because he wants to retire early, but that could potentially be 10-15 years down the line and I was like...nope! Not spending my twenties and thirties waiting to do what I really want to do!
> 
> So I told him I'm moving farther east in a few years and he can either come with or stay here. :lol:​


Yeah I like your name better! 

You GO lady! You go live your dreams! Seriously dislike when one partner refuses to let the other live their life.

~~

Alicia I feel you on that to-do list. I just started college up again today and already have a TON of things do, and one potentially scary teacher.

But I did get a lot done today, and I found a Dressage Club in my area so here's to hoping!


----------



## gypsygirl

I'm so sick of the cold weather ! 

I have to soak my horses foot and carry hot water from the house. I hate it ! I also had to carry hot water from the house because I couldn't get the pump by the barn to work. We currently don't have outlets in the barn so the buckets freeze over night. It would be easier if I wasn't pregnant and so tired. 

My ponies are thin so when it's cold they stay in the barn 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

gypsygirl said:


> I'm so sick of the cold weather !
> 
> I have to soak my horses foot and carry hot water from the house. I hate it ! I also had to carry hot water from the house because I couldn't get the pump by the barn to work. We currently don't have outlets in the barn so the buckets freeze over night. It would be easier if I wasn't pregnant and so tired.
> 
> My ponies are thin so when it's cold they stay in the barn
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hehe I carry hot water from my house every feeding so I can soak my boys grain. He choked once awhile back so now I'm paranoidddd! Takes forever to soak if I use the cold water from the barn  At least I'm not pregnant though 

Its so cold/wet here my hay is frozen to my hay net in my round bale feeder LOL!!!! So I had to throw hay on top of it..unnetted so they're going to eat that so fast! Not really sure what to do about my hay freezing to the hay net though.


----------



## gypsygirl

I used to do that too, but I have no core strength anymore so I'm feeding more hay and less cubes (I can't even carry small square bales anymore)

It sucks when you splash yourself and its -20.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I feel for you guys where it's freezing. It's 62 here in south fl, the biggest thing we worry about is the rain. I can't imagine dealing with frozen hay and buckets.


----------



## gypsygirl

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I feel for you guys where it's freezing. It's 62 here in south fl, the biggest thing we worry about is the rain. I can't imagine dealing with frozen hay and buckets.


Wow, seriously jealous ! 

I am thankful to have a place for my ponies to go inside tho, we didn't until recently and they have no shelter and hardly any wind break outside ! It could always be worse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We're in for 26 degrees tonight, that's cold enough for me! I feel for those what are experiencing lower, such as in Canada!

Guys I scored on eBay. Someone mentioned that they get their breeches there used, and I found a pair of high-waisted Pikeur breeches for $10! I got them today in the mail, sewed the parts that weren't attached, and they look perfect!!!

I tried them on and they are 'awkward cute' haha! I always am alarmed when I wear something different to my style, so I was stoked!

And Sky's ginormo supplement came, so I'm having spring fever... I want to get that email that says "okay, come and bring him!" already!!!!!!!!!!

Help me cope. I'm crazy.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> We're in for 26 degrees tonight, that's cold enough for me! I feel for those what are experiencing lower, such as in Canada!
> 
> Guys I scored on eBay. Someone mentioned that they get their breeches there used, and I found a pair of high-waisted Pikeur breeches for $10! I got them today in the mail, sewed the parts that weren't attached, and they look perfect!!!
> 
> I tried them on and they are 'awkward cute' haha! I always am alarmed when I wear something different to my style, so I was stoked!
> 
> And Sky's ginormo supplement came, so I'm having spring fever... I want to get that email that says "okay, come and bring him!" already!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Help me cope. I'm crazy.


I wish it was that cold it's 39 degrees where I am at the moment with a whole lot of mozzies and flies hanging around. 

Good job on finding cheap pants I cane never find any.


----------



## Werecat

One of the companies I am contracted with has been asking me for two years now to move to FL and work for them full time. After this winter, I am seriously considering it if I can find affordable property, haha.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I wish it was that cold it's 39 degrees where I am at the moment with a whole lot of mozzies and flies hanging around.
> 
> Good job on finding cheap pants I cane never find any.


Yeah that is hot!!!! I take it that's in C since you're in Aussie Land 

I hate mosquitos... they are the pits. I used to have a mosquito net princess cover for my bed, best investment ever. But... can't hang anything here so I'm outta luck

~

Me either usually!!! I seriously scored. I never buy anything from eBay anyway!! But so glad I did!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yeah Australia, we are in our summer/wet season? We are about to have a cyclone supposedly so we get buckets of rain and then it's a nice temperature but then it gets humid.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ugh humidity and mosquitos... yucky combo!

Hopefully the rain deters them for a bit

We have snow outside, haha


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Ugh humidity and mosquitos... yucky combo!
> 
> Hopefully the rain deters them for a bit
> 
> We have snow outside, haha


You can't even put a fly mesh on because they just constantly sweat


----------



## Mewlii

I can take flies and mosquitoes even, but I can't stand the _ticks._
Good lord, I have a severe phobia of them.
One summer I couldn't even ride because I was so scared of getting them on me. :shock:​


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Werecat, property down here, depending on which part you move to, is really expensive. South Florida is the worst. But central abd northern Florida aren't as bad. We're renting right now while we finish building our house in Orlando, and We're paying 1700 a month for an efficiency apartment, seven stall barn, two car garage and two pastures in Palm beach county. And that's the low end. 


The mosquitos down here are awful. I don't mind the flies so much, but you can't be outside for a minute without getting bit by a mosquito. This property also has a lot of standing water around it, do that doesn't help at all, they just breed like crazy.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm originally from Michigan, so the snow doesn't bother me. The cold can, but thankfully we heat with a wood stove so I can have the house as warm as I want  I tolerate heat worse than the cold, so I'll stay here in Northern Kentucky haha!

And whoever said they hated ticks.... I'm right there with you!! I keep my leatherman in my grooming box primarily to get ticks off of my horse! Hate those stupid things!

Also, life of a parent... daughter got up sick this morning.... Thank god for my father in law who is going to snuggle her all day since neither myself nor my husband could call into work today  Our son went to daycare as scheduled (he had what she has on Saturday)


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Tazzie, my kid has been puking randomly fit the last couple of weeks, so I feel your pain. No fever, not acting like she doesn't feel good, just randomly pukes. She's still drinking cows milk, so I picked up some soy milk last night and I'm going to see if that helps. I don't know about yours, but my munchkin keeps me on my toes! 

She LOVES the horses. Has no fear of them. Last week we were teaching her how to cluck to make them go, abd say whoa to make them stop. Now she runs up to them abd clucks like crazy. No fear. She's gonna give me a heart attack before I'm thirty.


----------



## Tazzie

Ugh, not cool! We haven't had random puking since we turned Kaleb around. He used to get SO car sick that if we went out to eat dinner we had to request his food to come out immediately and wait about an hour after he was done before we went anywhere. This stuff is caused from drainage from the cold Sydney currently has :/

Ours do too! Kaleb (will be 3 beginning of March) and has zero fear. The worst parenting moment ever (that he had a good talking to over) was when my husband and I were putting keratex on Izzie's feet. Kaleb had been playing with his sister in the stroller by the trailer, but decided he wanted to be by us. He walked UNDER my mare. Terrifying for the both of us! He has NOT done that again thank god. He's learned the clucking and the gentle leg taps to get Izzie going, and he thinks it's awesome! He's always on lead though since Izzie is just coming 6. Syd likes to point at her (or pictures of her) and say "E e!" Imagine saying Izzie without the zs lol They crack us up!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Shyloh has walked under my paint gelding, I'm just lucky he's so careful and mellow. When I had lovebug, she used to go out to the grooming bucket abd point abd ask for her brush, then run to his stall abd brush his belly. She could pull on that ponys ears abd nose, abd he just stood there and let her. I only got rid of him because I was never going to trust him with her on his back. My mare doesn't like babies, but is great with young riders, so Shyloh will probably learn on her.


----------



## Tazzie

We're hoping to get an old horse or very aged pony that has zero go button for the kids to learn on. Izzie isn't hot, but when you're on, she's ready. The walking under her scared the crap out of us because she is still young. Thankfully it turned out ok, but we stopped that! Kaleb hasn't shown much interest in grooming her yet, but we have a 3 step mounting block for when that time comes.

And other cuteness. My daughter gets REALLY sad if you don't let her kiss Izzie on the nose goodbye!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

We finally found a name for the little black colt! 

Ove. 

Aw-vi. 

And he picked up his feet for me today. He's coming along nicely. I think he had to have had work done with him when he was younger, because he's picking up everything really quickly.


----------



## evilamc

Still no fun horsey time for me  Just feeding and cleaning hooves.

Real feel is supposed to be -2 tonight, burrrrrrcicles lol!

I did have some fun at work today though!

Handstripped this cute Airedale puppy


















anddddd set the pattern in my bosses poodle! I'm competing with her in a creative styling competition in March, so finally practiced my pattern!



















anddd what I'm going for, I'll dye her the week before the competition.


----------



## gypsygirl

I love Airedales ! I used to have 2  

We are finally starting a warming up trend, which sadly is -16 and 20mph winds. It's supposed to be above 0 tomorrow though !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

I wish I could go ride, but below zero temps ice and high winds with no indoor has put a stop to that.. supposed to be 45 on Thurs and sunny.. might try to sneak out..lol


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Yikes, I feel for you all with those super cold temps. We've had highs around 40 lately and thankfully that feels fine for riding! 

Was able to ride today and things were amazing! Nav and I have finally figured out trot poles, and I felt him really lift up and carry himself. Our work seems to be paying off!


----------



## horseluvr2524

@evilamc

Wow! That is an awesome idea with the poodle. Going to look amazing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We "warmed up" to 17 tonight, lol... so over it

I'm already overwhelmed with clubs and homework and projects and volunteer work. I JUST WANT TO MOVE MY HORSE DANGIT. 

My room is also messing with my aura. It's a mess despite my attempts to get it sorted. I have 3 outlets, one only has 1 free spot (other is for window unit), the other has 2 spots which are shoddy at best and have no grip, and the third has one of those master outlet addons (dangerous as hell) but is in the middle of my room... so I have to run extension cords and they aren't working right so I'm mad about that. Then don't even get me started on my fail of a closet.

I'm {----------} close to ordering another cheapo $18 chinese shelving unit, cause at least it made my kitchen utensils and such pretty. Maybe it'd fix my stupid closet (I'm using a book shelf to put clothes on = irritating as hell)


----------



## Wild Heart

I can understand those of you who have had some really cold weather. It's been hanging around 15°F here. But with the wind, it just gets so cold! 

Also, how cold is too cold to ride? I've been hearing mixed opinions at my barn and I'm honestly starting to get confused on when I can ride and when I should just stick with barn chores.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I think to cold to ride is when you're literally freezing as well. 

Hot again today. Almost like there's not point to leaving the house until 5pm in the afternoon!


----------



## Tazzie

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> We finally found a name for the little black colt!
> 
> Ove.
> 
> Aw-vi.
> 
> And he picked up his feet for me today. He's coming along nicely. I think he had to have had work done with him when he was younger, because he's picking up everything really quickly.


I'm really glad you got that little colt! Some of the roughest looking horses can really turn into swans. When I bought my mare as a yearling I was told she wasn't well put together, she'll be lucky to be a trail horse, etc. Well, the judges sure had a different perspective when they awarded us Supreme In Hand Champion at our last show and have consistently placed us well. AND she was so cow hocked her hocks would actually rub together at times. You can't really tell anymore


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

He's tiny, but I'm starting to think he's a draft something. His head has that Y shape from his eyes down through his nose, he's got a pretty flat croup... Something just says I'm going to be a thick boy to me... Won't know until he fills out of course...I've been looking for a draft for two years and I may have just stumbled into one...I'm so excited to see how he turns out...

And if he stays cow hocked, ill love him anyway. He's so sweet.


----------



## evilamc

I usually don't ride if it's icy (lol obviously) or if it hurts to be outside. Now if it's much under 32 I keep it easy and walk. Cold air can hurt to take deep breathes so I don't let my horse work too hard. You can still get in a great trail ride at the walk though


----------



## Wild Heart

Good to know! Thanks for some answers. I was guessing I could ride her at a walk and just plod around the indoor and still be safe. However, I probably wouldn't even want to ride if it drops below 25°F. I get cold very quickly even with multiple layers.

However, It was pretty icy/snowy today with the temps at about -9°F so no riding for me today.


----------



## Tazzie

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> He's tiny, but I'm starting to think he's a draft something. His head has that Y shape from his eyes down through his nose, he's got a pretty flat croup... Something just says I'm going to be a thick boy to me... Won't know until he fills out of course...I've been looking for a draft for two years and I may have just stumbled into one...I'm so excited to see how he turns out...
> 
> And if he stays cow hocked, ill love him anyway. He's so sweet.


I can't wait to see how he fills out and how tall he will end up being! He really is a cutie pie!

As for riding, I love riding in the snow lol If it's not too much below 32 I'll work a bit (mainly walk and trot). But when it hurts just to step outside I don't even ponder the idea of riding! I'll stay in my nice warm house thank you very much! It's supposed to be 40F tomorrow, and I wish I could ride! Izzie is getting her feet trimmed (FINALLY; I was about to lose my cool on the guy I have trimming her), but I probably won't ride after due to daylight  Maybe this weekend!

And I'm pumped!! I had a new native costume made for my girl, and I think it might be here today! I'm SO excited!! And Friday is our awards banquet where I'll get my two grand champion chairs and my reserve champion cooler! I know the prizes because I'm a board member for the group as of the beginning of the year  I'm SO excited!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Mine just got trimmed today as well. Totally forgot my trimmer was out till March and I had to find a new one for the time being.. I want to ride but I'm doing nights until tomorrow so won't be able to ride until Friday


----------



## Tazzie

My choices for a farrier here are very slim... We had a fabulous one who would come later in the afternoon/evenings or weekends if needed (which he did when I was pregnant/injured and couldn't make it out to hold). But Rood & Riddle stole him for their podiatry department. The guy I have now is ok, and flexible, but he has a tendency to not realize when I'm saying it's URGENT he needs to be out there (he does it on the side; he's not a full time farrier and I give him advance notice where he says he should be out on xx day but then cancels) and Izzie has high low syndrome so needs to stay on a regular trimming schedule. There is virtually no one else due to our schedule and that Izzie is not at a boarding barn/in the middle of no where. Living out in the country is a great idea in theory, but not always fun when picking someone for something like this!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I am so grateful for the Florida weather, even with the rain after seeing you guys talk about the cold. The coldest it's been here is 58. 60s during the day, so great riding weather. 

I trim my own horses. All of them are barefoot, abd I've been doing it for five years. I love not having to pay a farrier, or having to wait for one. And I've learned a lot about balancing a horses feet and corrective trimming. I won't own a horse who needs shoes.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Another busy day. There hasn't been one day without at least 3 meetings going on.

I just really want to get that email..... that I'm okay to move my horse..... so I can ride and he can get out and about.... I'm going crazy......


----------



## Tazzie

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I am so grateful for the Florida weather, even with the rain after seeing you guys talk about the cold. The coldest it's been here is 58. 60s during the day, so great riding weather.
> 
> I trim my own horses. All of them are barefoot, abd I've been doing it for five years. I love not having to pay a farrier, or having to wait for one. And I've learned a lot about balancing a horses feet and corrective trimming. I won't own a horse who needs shoes.


My mare is barefoot at the moment too. They have a spring in their pasture and our former farrier said it would make keeping shoes on a challenge. Fortunately she's good barefoot and I don't plan to shoe unless I absolutely need to.

My husband wants to learn how to trim her feet. He was getting upset that I was stressing about her feet so much. And this is a man that usually is laid back. I told him she doesn't deserve to have to wait (not that any horse does, but that horse steps up when you ask anything of her) and he said he knew and wished he could just trim her himself.

And I'm HIGHLY jealous of the warm weather! Not fair!


----------



## Tazzie

Skyseternalangel said:


> Another busy day. There hasn't been one day without at least 3 meetings going on.
> 
> I just really want to get that email..... that I'm okay to move my horse..... so I can ride and he can get out and about.... I'm going crazy......


I sure hope they email you soon!! And I hear ya on the wanting to ride!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It is 4:40am and I would like to be in bed. Night shifts suck sometimes


----------



## gypsygirl

It's so much cheaper to have them barefoot ! But sadly not an option during show season for us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I was actually told by a vet once that all the tbs he has seen absolutely have to be shoed for showing no way they could go barefoot. I was like okay..


----------



## gypsygirl

That's a pretty broad statement. Although, you will hardly see any barefoot horses at training level eventing or above. Studs are so beneficial and confidence building.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> That's a pretty broad statement. Although, you will hardly see any barefoot horses at training level eventing or above. Studs are so beneficial and confidence building.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think at the time he was trying to convince me to show my TB but I opted for boots instead.


----------



## gypsygirl

I wonder what's it to him anyways if you show or not haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My horse was lame at the time and sore on the foot so he said he needed to be shoed especially if I want to show. He ended up actually being lame in the hind end from what looks like slipping over and I ended up putting boots on him if we are going somewhere with heaps of gravel.


----------



## Tazzie

I disagree with shoeing just because :/ Izzie shows barefoot, and I hope to keep her that way. We'll see how far we make it though. It'll be easier once she's home if she were need to have shoes.

And speaking of, I think I'm going to fire my current farrier. For two months I've asked him to come out (or had our friend/barn owner ask because his horses needed a trim too). He made an appointment for this past Sunday, and cancelled. Agreed to this evening (knowing full well I was NOT interested in making her wait to the weekend), and when I contacted him last night he ignored me when all I asked was if he had a time in mind. So, I'm done.

Now to calm down so I'm not ****y at work. I am NOT a fan of letting my horse go without proper hoof care.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

How rude! I love my trimmer she's always on time and always tells me what's going on with my boys feet and I appreciate that as I'm not very experienced with feet... Although she's away until March which makes me sad.


----------



## Tazzie

Yeah, I never would have fired my previous farrier. Not in a million years. I actually called my husband in tears after he pulled away when he told me he was going to Rood & Riddle. He saved Izzie's feet. I was truly a wreck when he left. Izzie has high low syndrome (not technically a club foot, but some people would try and diagnose it as such) so having her feet on a schedule was a big deal to me. One my current (soon to be former) trimmer knew.

I contacted my former farrier though. He only had one recommendation of who he would trust to handle her feet. I am so ungodly stressed now praying he will take us on. Plan to call him a few hours. There are other farriers in the area, but if the guy who really knew Izzie's feet wouldn't recommend them, then I have zero desire to have one of them come out.

My husband is to the point he wants to just learn how to do it himself. He's tired of the games we're playing, and he's tired of me being stressed out.


----------



## MrsKD14

I have been very tempted to try going barefoot with my guy. I'm usually on the "if at all possible leave them barefoot and use boots" fence just for the record. 

My young mare I never put shoes on, but Chance came to me at 10 with them and some atrocious feet. My farrier (who is also generally anti-shoe) has been able to work wonders on his feet. One leg turns in pretty obviously and he's been able to keep it straight for 6 years, but can't guarantee it wouldn't go back if we tried the barefoot route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Tazzie, maybe letting your husband learn how to trim wouldn't be such a bad thing. He can ask your farrier for a lesson or two, the start up materials are the most expensive part, and you'd never have to wait on a farrier again. 

I'm a big advocate of people learning to do As much as they can to care for their horse on their own. I have needles abd sutures, surgical blades and scissors, two rasps, three hoof knives, a set of nippers, a hoof stand, loads of creams, salves and washes...about the only common things I can't deal with is colic abd clogged tear ducts. For serious medical stuff, nosebleeds, severe leg lameness that's not from a kick or a bump...I get the vet out...but for general maintenance abd minor medical care, I do it myself. That Goes for sheath cleaning too!

I'm just saying, if it would save you the hassle, not to mention the money in the long run...why not let him learn?


----------



## Tazzie

I agree with you. This is the first time he's actually expressed interest in learning how to do it himself. I'm all for it with a check every couple of months to make sure he's doing a good job with it. With our former farrier it was not even thought of. He was always on time (or even a bit early; Izzie was typically ready and grazing just waiting so I was happy with it) and he did the best job with her feet. This guy WAS doing a great job, but after this little situation I'm done. He hasn't even gotten in contact with me regarding tonight so as far as I'm aware he's a no call, no show. Which flat out ****es me off (and I'm not one that gets this mad that often).

I wouldn't care about the cost of tools as long as my husband can properly trim them. She's an easy horse to trim most of the time (practically falls asleep while being trimmed), just her right front being a bit upright will cause issues if not handled properly (she has NEVER been lame on it, and I'd like to keep it that way).

Just ugh. Not what I had in mind for today.


----------



## liltuktuk

I took my mare barefoot a couple of years ago now and haven't looked back. I boot her when she needs it, but she's handling most of the terrain we ride on without. My gelding has always been barefoot and once he's trained and starts riding more I'll fit him for boots. He's still growing anyway so no sense now.

My trimmer has showed me how to do maintenance rasping in between and I have a hoof knife for cutting flaps off the frog and what not. He's told me he'll teach me how to trim her myself if I want, I just haven't had the time to really focus on it. Ideally what I'd like to start doing is do more maintenance on her in between trims then I have been until I get a hang of it and then just have him out every few months to do a check.

My boyfriend actually built me a hoof stand so I have to try that out still. No more holding the feet while trying to rasp!:loveshower:


----------



## csimkunas6

Rodeo was bareful up until this year, living in this sandy area here in NC, his feet have done nothing but start to flare out. I was finally able to get a farrier to come out to where I live(no other horses around) and he tried to stop the flaring with trimming, but it wasnt going well, so we ended up shoeing him all the way around, it started to help right away, we only did the fronts this last time, and theyre looking great again! Once I move out of this sandy area, Im hoping to go right back to having him barefoot again!

As far as your farrier cancelling on you Tizzie, mine does that all the time, things always seem to come up, but luckily for me, when it does, he does his farrier service for free when he does end up coming out, so for me as frustrating as it is, he tries to make up for it


----------



## SorrelHorse

While I think barefoot is great for those who can manage it, I do not leave a horse in work unshod at my facility.

The reason is, when I am preparing a horse to show I want it to be easy for them. I do not stop or turn a horse around without shoes, I do not pattern one on the barrels without shoes, I do not school them anything except basics without shoes. All it takes when teaching a reiner or a cowhorse to stop is to let them hit the ground without shoes - They won't want to stop anymore. The shoes, when done by someone who knows what they are doing, make it easy for an athletic horse to get into the ground. It takes strain off of their hocks and hind legs. Same for a barrel horse or a cow horse. They are all digging in and getting around in a turn, they should have something on their feet that makes it easy on them. If you turn or stop one barefoot too many times, it will become too hard for them and they won't want to stop again.

That's just my two cents though.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Nav is barefoot and has had very healthy hooves (aside from a couple of abscesses this past year due to mucky board conditions), I believe it helps that he's got strong drafty feet.  And I agree that it is very nice knowing that I don't have to pay for a farrier or worry about scheduling one come out. I do like to get others opinions on his feet though, just to feel secure that I'm not doing something wrong! Thankfully my barn owner/mentor has Nav's half brother and is pretty skilled when it comes to trimming the drafty feet. 

And on the topic of how cold is too cold - if I feel uncomfortable going out for a short period, like to run an errand or something, then I generally don't want to ride. I really hate cold weather, though I seem to have a decent tolerance for it. I generally don't ride if it's below freezing, or even just below forty sometimes. It's not very comfortable or fun, and what's the point in doing it if it's not enjoyable?


----------



## Tazzie

I'm not against shoeing, I just don't feel like people should shoe just because. Like, just because this horse is doing lower level dressage/Arabian rail classes. Just because this horse is a Thoroughbred. Etc.

As far as the farrier, he did come out. And trimmed her high foot a little short, so I'm not overly happy with it. I have a call out to another farrier, so hoping I hear something back soon. And our former farrier would cancel for good reason. The area my horse is has extremely narrow roads with drop offs on at least one side. If the weather was BAD (obviously talking winter), he would naturally cancel. But I didn't fault him for that because I know those roads are the last one cleared. I always paid him, but he charged far too little for the work he did. Put it this way. If he would agree to it, I'd be paying him $100+ to drive up from Lexington to trim her every 6 weeks. And I'm not joking.

Anyway, I have my barn owner keeping an eye on her to make sure she doesn't get too sore. It's going to rain all weekend so she won't be ridden for at least a week (yay no arena....) so I'm hoping she'll be good in a few days. Fingers crossed the other guy gets in touch with me. I'm giving him until next week before I call again.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Can I just say...I hate Florida storms. 

We had maybe three minutes of wind today during a storm...and I ended up with a tree on top of my barn. 

So now I'm out of town checking on my cows for the next two days, abd there's a freaking tree on top of my barn that I have to cut out when I get back on Monday. Just flipping wonderful.


----------



## MrsKD14

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Can I just say...I hate Florida storms.
> 
> We had maybe three minutes of wind today during a storm...and I ended up with a tree on top of my barn.
> 
> So now I'm out of town checking on my cows for the next two days, abd there's a freaking tree on top of my barn that I have to cut out when I get back on Monday. Just flipping wonderful.



 my parents live in FLA. you guys do get some weird weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My horse was less of a butt for rasping his feet today! Actually held them on the stand when I went to go and get him a treat. Now that's impressive!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

That is awesome Skyseternalangel! I have such a hard time with keeping Nav on the stand, he's so fidgety.


----------



## Samson5261

I haven't got to see my boys in two days since I started my 2nd job&#55357;&#56862;. I just keep reminding myself why I got another job, which is to fix up my land. It becomes a chant in my head lol.

I finally found a farrier that I like last year. He's only been out once but he is so patient with them. They had only seen one other farrier and he was very ruff with them so I looked for a new farrier. I hope this new one keeps working out!&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie

Those storms don't sound pleasant at all Analisa! We can get some crazy wind here too, but *knock on wood* no trees down on our house (or on the barn where Izzie is).

And yay both Sky and Samson!

We had our banquet for our awards ceremony last night! Sadly we were with NONE of the other Arabian people. I went up to get three of my own awards (Champion Sport Horse, Champion Hunter, Reserve Champion Specialty; specialty I showed Native Costume) and went up to get two awards for my best friend who couldn't go last night (Champion English Pleasure and Champion Specialty; specialty also for Costume). After we got our prizes down to the truck (chairs that said KAHABA Champion were the champion prizes; a fleece blanket and a hat were the reserve champion prizes) we went into the bar/lounge with all the Arabian people that went. And we had a BLAST! Even my husband had a good time  Though it's been decided for next year we are going to delegate one person to send money to who will then send in our ticket payment. This way we will ALL be together. Which will make it WAY more fun! And we got more ribbons haha!


----------



## MrsKD14

Our weather has been tricky for riding. It's been lots of riding up on hills to stay out of mud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks all!

There is buzz going around that my horse may move in tomorrow! Let's hope that works for all parties involved. If so, I'm buying some wine and celebrating tomorrow!!!

Tazzie congrats on YE Awards


----------



## evilamc

Yay for moving Sky!!

I finally got a little ride in today thanks to Maggie (Sky's mom) threatening to slap me if I didn't.

I tried out the fleece ski pants I bought for $44 on amazon. Been doing barn chores in them and they're so warm! I was tempted to see if they'd be too slippery to ride in but I felt pretty secure still!










Handsome young man did so well after having 2 1/2 weeks off









Anddd we're working on ground tying....by putting hay in front of his face LOL


----------



## Tazzie

Skyseternalangel said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> There is buzz going around that my horse may move in tomorrow! Let's hope that works for all parties involved. If so, I'm buying some wine and celebrating tomorrow!!!
> 
> Tazzie congrats on YE Awards


That's exciting!! I hope you do get to move him soon! I second the idea of wine to celebrate 

And thanks! I'm super excited!

Evilamc, yay for riding!! I'm hoping to do some of that starting next week!


----------



## Saskia

Do any of you New Year Resolutions for you and your horse? How are they going so far?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Yup! Mine is to not let my horse die in my care...its going great so far!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saskia said:


> Do any of you New Year Resolutions for you and your horse? How are they going so far?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So far I've got one of them done! Moving to a new barn  Only 9 more to go, haha!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just got back from the NEW barn! Got everything squared away for tomorrow. I. AM. SO. EXCITED!!!!

He's going to be temporarily in self-care barn because the new stall is still being worked on. In the meantime I bought him a heated water bucket, got a surge protector, salt blocks, bags of grain, two feed tins (dollar tree) so I can pre-make his food, measuring cup, carabeaner, ad dumped fresh shavings into his stall.

We arrive before noon!!! I'm hoping to have things charged so I can take pictures


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Saskia said:


> Do any of you New Year Resolutions for you and your horse? How are they going so far?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My main resolution or goal is simply to ride more frequently. Last year I didn't ride nearly as much as I could have, so this year I want to do more. He does best when he's in regular work. 

So far I've been keeping track by just marking on my calendar days that I ride and an approximate amount of time. It's helped - I like seeing my days filled up with "rode - 1 hr".  

Other than that, I'd like to take up lessons again and go to a show.

Sky - can't wait to see pictures of the new barn! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Mine was definitely to ride more and also get back to cantering confidently. I had an accident last year when I fell off at the canter (not on my own horse) and now I just don't feel good about doing it even though my TB is actually a really nice canter. 

I got on bare back yesterday and I can say I really like bare back it's fun and I feel more of a connection. One thing I found out is my horse does know leg aids he's been screwing me around this whole time. Wasn't impressed...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Picture time


----------



## MrsKD14

Mine was to ride more. The weather is not cooperating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazzie

As far as riding goals, I just want to break out of Training Level and start showing in First. There are plans for quite a few lessons to start moving toward that goal. I've never shown above First (I've ridden above it, just never shown above it), so it makes me nervous to think about moving up haha!

And I got pictures of our awesome awards 

Grand Champion received these AWESOME chairs! One for me and one for Nick  Though mom has claimed one for when she comes haha! The chair has pockets!! Reserve Champion got a fleece blanket stitched with Reserve Champion and a hat. Both got ribbons  I'm so pumped!

All of the awards:









Blanket:









The pockets!









My Mom came down to watch the kids while we went to the awards. The next morning we went to Build A Bear. Kaleb couldn't choose who he wanted more: Chase or Marshal (Paw Patrol characters) so Nana bought him one (I said I was only buying one each). Of course Sydney needed two as well...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

That's awesome tazzie!! I'm on my way home from visiting my cows. Haven't seen my fur balls in two days!

My resolution was to get Toby working long and low, abd so far my lessons with him are going well. 

But now I have a new one, get ove healthy!!


----------



## animallover101

*Pictures of me on Zoey(horse I lease currently)*


----------



## animallover101

Also, can I just say how hard is it to take photos of a person behind you(as in you are turning some of your body to face them)when you are riding? :cowboy:


----------



## Saskia

It's great you are moving Sky! I actually really like moving to a new barn, meeting new horses and people and then exploring new areas!

Raina, I find cantering so much easier when I am doing it in a straight line or up a hill. My horses canter isn't great and in the arena I kind of feel like we are hurtling towards certain death, which I need to work on. But on a slight incline on a trail or something cantering is really great and makes me feel great about riding. I don't think your horse was pretending not to understand, but when your ride bareback your aids can be clearer. It's almost intuitive, the horse feels how you move and responds. 

And I'm very impressed by your chairs Tazzie!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hey all! I posted a TON of pictures on my personal thread of the move 

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/best-days-sky-rediscovering-sky-108650/page20/#post8525713

It went really well!!!

Here's a sneaky pic of my horse tucked in the stall with his pink :lol: hay net and my dog in view:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> It's great you are moving Sky! I actually really like moving to a new barn, meeting new horses and people and then exploring new areas!
> 
> Raina, I find cantering so much easier when I am doing it in a straight line or up a hill. My horses canter isn't great and in the arena I kind of feel like we are hurtling towards certain death, which I need to work on. But on a slight incline on a trail or something cantering is really great and makes me feel great about riding. I don't think your horse was pretending not to understand, but when your ride bareback your aids can be clearer. It's almost intuitive, the horse feels how you move and responds.
> 
> And I'm very impressed by your chairs Tazzie!


I was being sarcastic about the leg aids. I probably wasn't asking properly! It's such an irrational fear cantering because I can and have done it but every time I get on and I think maybe I'll try today I chicken out at the last second, I can't canter him in the arena as its not big enough to accomodate his bigness ? . My TB has a huge, smooth canter? He eats up the ground. I know he can slow canter but I'd probably freak out and everything would go to hell.


----------



## animallover101

Awww I don't think my photos worked....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> Awww I don't think my photos worked....


I was wondering about that :icon_rolleyes: My PC doesn't always show the photos so I kept quiet incase it was just me


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> I was wondering about that :icon_rolleyes: My PC doesn't always show the photos so I kept quiet incase it was just me


I thought they worked...but now I don't see them 
I'll try it again right now in this post
Edit: I can't get it to work  but my avatar picture is one picture!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

animallover101, if you upload your pictures through photobucket and use the direct link for the picture, it should show up.  sharing pictures on here through facebook never seems to work for some reason.


----------



## animallover101




----------



## animallover101

NavigatorsMom said:


> animallover101, if you upload your pictures through photobucket and use the direct link for the picture, it should show up.  sharing pictures on here through facebook never seems to work for some reason.


Thank you!
I got it to work!


----------



## Werecat

When my SO was visiting, he wanted to lunge Bear since he hadn't lunged a horse in -years-. I think they did okay. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roD9STcqD8o


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> When my SO was visiting, he wanted to lunge Bear since he hadn't lunged a horse in -years-. I think they did okay.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roD9STcqD8o


Look at him go


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks Saskia! I love the chairs 

Yay Sky! I'll have to go check out your blog. I'm already a stalker on it haha!

Your pictures worked Animal! Love them!

Raina, I've had those issues, but the other way around. I was afraid to canter my mare out in the open after our accident. But I had no choice since we don't have an arena. Just take your time working up to it! There is zero sense rushing yourself!

Thanks Analisa! And I can't wait to see little Ove all healthy!

I have a forced day off of work. The company I work for does not have this day as a holiday, but the company I'm contracted into does. So.... I get to choose. Try and work 4 10 hr days, use a vacation day, or take a day unpaid. Not fun. But, worked out well. Our vet was open, so I was able to take our dog Sheldon in to get neutered. He didn't realize he shouldn't be super excited going in there lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Aww Werecat that's great that your SO is into horses too! They were too cute together, haha!

The more the marrier, Tazzie  I love feedback. Keeps me from going insane riding alone, but maybe that will change now that I'm at a more active barn!

~~

It is so cold here compared to last time. It was 1 degree this morning! And that's in F

Still nothing compared to Canada or other parts of the US and the world, but man!!! No fun!


----------



## saraiquimby1

*Quimby Farm (in the making)*

Welcome 20-somethings!! I'm 23, married and i have 4 horses, 3 dogs, 2 cats, and a flock of chickens! 

I didn't think i would ever be 23 and have a house and barn but it worked out that way. We bought our first house a year ago, and it just so happened to have a 5 stall barn and 7 acres. So i filled it immediately. 

Sire (white) is my lead man. 19 year old QH-he is my go to guy. 

Brutus (Sorrel with big blaze) is my husbands 18 yr old Paint gelding. 

Joker (Bay with blaze) 20-something retired boy. We took him for a family member that moved and couldn't keep him. He's old but hasn't slowed down a bit.

Dallas(black) is the newest addition. He was a rescue-got him from a lady that neglected them. He only weighed like 800 pounds when we got him, and he's 15.3 hands. He has gained over 200 pounds since I got him in October and he is doing well. He is my project  

I love them all!!


----------



## MrsKD14

saraiquimby1 said:


> Welcome 20-somethings!! I'm 23, married and i have 4 horses, 3 dogs, 2 cats, and a flock of chickens!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think i would ever be 23 and have a house and barn but it worked out that way. We bought our first house a year ago, and it just so happened to have a 5 stall barn and 7 acres. So i filled it immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> Sire (white) is my lead man. 19 year old QH-he is my go to guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Brutus (Sorrel with big blaze) is my husbands 18 yr old Paint gelding.
> 
> 
> 
> Joker (Bay with blaze) 20-something retired boy. We took him for a family member that moved and couldn't keep him. He's old but hasn't slowed down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas(black) is the newest addition. He was a rescue-got him from a lady that neglected them. He only weighed like 800 pounds when we got him, and he's 15.3 hands. He has gained over 200 pounds since I got him in October and he is doing well. He is my project
> 
> 
> 
> I love them all!!



Welcome!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animallover101

What games do you play with your horse(s)?
I so far only play the follow me game with Zozo but I want to know more!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome saraiquimby1  You're so lucky to have all that in life while you're still young! I'm going on 24 and haven't found love yet, not that I'm looking. Men make me angry lol!

What plans do you have for Dallas?


----------



## Werecat

Skyseternalangel said:


> Aww Werecat that's great that your SO is into horses too! They were too cute together, haha!


He's the reason I have Bear  His mom bred him and raised him. It's a long distance relationship (5 hours apart) so it's really rough at times... but it's been working so far.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

New rug feels!


----------



## Wild Heart

Pretty certain I've been hibernating for the last couple days. It's just been so cold that I want to do nothing. 

Sky: Congrats on the move! What an incredible facility! I think I am in love with that indoor arena.

Rain: He looks great in his new rug! I also love his fly mask....


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wild Heart said:


> Pretty certain I've been hibernating for the last couple days. It's just been so cold that I want to do nothing.
> 
> Sky: Congrats on the move! What an incredible facility! I think I am in love with that indoor arena.
> 
> Rain: He looks great in his new rug! I also love his fly mask....


Thanks, finally found a decent one to match the humidity and the wet season. 

I am also jealous of your new facilities Sky !


----------



## Werecat

I am so envious of all of you with your indoor arenas haha. There's an insane facility 45 minutes away with a giant indoor arena and all that awesome stuff... it's one of those large facilities with full time trainers, trails within riding distance, etc... AND it's cheaper than my current board, however, it's in a middle of nowhere town hence the lower rates and it's much further of a drive, so definitely a no go for moving my boy there just for the benefits of an arena and more people to ride with (and more people around my age).


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We only have an outdoor arena and round yard. There is an agistment center with 1 indoor, 1 outdoor and a round yard but its more money and going back to full time study I just can't afford it


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I feel you on the hibernating Wildheart

Rainaisbelle he is so darn handsome in his new rug! Navy and white suits him!

Thank you all though! I'm so excited we have somewhere dry to practice


----------



## Rainaisabelle

This is one of his other rugs but unfortunately to hot for our climate ;( that's my partner next to him


----------



## Tazzie

Werecat said:


> He's the reason I have Bear  His mom bred him and raised him. It's a long distance relationship (5 hours apart) so it's really rough at times... but it's been working so far.


Long distance relationships do suck!! My husband and I lived roughly 7 hours apart after only about 5 months into the relationship (I moved back to Michigan for a job). We made it work, and I bet you guys can too  One of us drove every two weeks. So I'd drive to Kentucky once a month, and he'd drive to Michigan once a month. It was like a vacation twice a month 

I love the blanket Raina! Too bad the star one is too heavy! I love it!

I'm jealous of the arena too lol I told my husband when we get our farm, we're building an indoor. Doesn't need to have the best footing immediately, but it does have to be a true indoor. He agreed since an indoor I can ride regardless of the weather, and I already ride Izzie outside of an arena outside.

Animal, I don't really play games with Izzie. She follows us of her own free will, but aside from that we work, hack around bareback and in a halter, and go for trail rides.

And I hear you all on hibernating. It was 12 at the highest yesterday, projected to hit 18 today, then 1-2 inches of snow tomorrow. Expecting more this weekend. We heat with a wood stove, and the dang thing barely kept up. Wood was also too wet to get it really going until that evening when it shot up to 78 in our house!

Hopefully this weekend I can go hop on Izzie and start bringing her into shape. 8.5 weeks until our first show... Not that I'm counting haha! And the first day back to work after a three day weekend is tough. I wanted to SLEEP!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> Long distance relationships do suck!! My husband and I lived roughly 7 hours apart after only about 5 months into the relationship (I moved back to Michigan for a job). We made it work, and I bet you guys can too  One of us drove every two weeks. So I'd drive to Kentucky once a month, and he'd drive to Michigan once a month. It was like a vacation twice a month
> 
> I love the blanket Raina! Too bad the star one is too heavy! I love it!
> 
> I'm jealous of the arena too lol I told my husband when we get our farm, we're building an indoor. Doesn't need to have the best footing immediately, but it does have to be a true indoor. He agreed since an indoor I can ride regardless of the weather, and I already ride Izzie outside of an arena outside.
> 
> Animal, I don't really play games with Izzie. She follows us of her own free will, but aside from that we work, hack around bareback and in a halter, and go for trail rides.
> 
> And I hear you all on hibernating. It was 12 at the highest yesterday, projected to hit 18 today, then 1-2 inches of snow tomorrow. Expecting more this weekend. We heat with a wood stove, and the dang thing barely kept up. Wood was also too wet to get it really going until that evening when it shot up to 78 in our house!
> 
> Hopefully this weekend I can go hop on Izzie and start bringing her into shape. 8.5 weeks until our first show... Not that I'm counting haha! And the first day back to work after a three day weekend is tough. I wanted to SLEEP!


I told my partner the same thing! I want stables and a indoor! 

I really want to take Roy to a show but he needs to build up more.


----------



## Tazzie

Yup! I'd sacrifice a big fancy barn for an indoor and a run in shed. The indoor is FAR more important to me right now, and a barn can be built later on!

And I just want Izzie in better shape than last year. Last year we had a little fitness and little muscle. I want her with more muscle and more fitness. Now if this weather could cooperate....


----------



## saraiquimby1

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome saraiquimby1  You're so lucky to have all that in life while you're still young! I'm going on 24 and haven't found love yet, not that I'm looking. Men make me angry lol!
> 
> What plans do you have for Dallas?


We just trail ride our horses mostly. I am hoping to do a lot of groundwork and games with him once he gains some weight. He's more willing than my hard headed Sire lol. 

I am questioning whether Dallas was trained in western pleasure at some point. The way he moves is very "Western Pleasure" taught. Low head when he moves out, lopes very slowly. It's interesting learning all this about him as we go.

I included some pictures of him when we first got him back in October. And some updated pictures now. He's so fluffy it's hard to tell how much weight he has gained!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

saraiquimby1 said:


> We just trail ride our horses mostly. I am hoping to do a lot of groundwork and games with him once he gains some weight. He's more willing than my hard headed Sire lol.
> 
> I am questioning whether Dallas was trained in western pleasure at some point. The way he moves is very "Western Pleasure" taught. Low head when he moves out, lopes very slowly. It's interesting learning all this about him as we go.
> 
> I included some pictures of him when we first got him back in October. And some updated pictures now. He's so fluffy it's hard to tell how much weight he has gained!


Gorgeous and welcome!


Has anyone made there own saddle pads?


----------



## Tazzie

Saraquimby1, I love Dallas! You've done a great job with him!

Raina, I haven't, and hadn't planned to lol I buy all of my stuff from WhinneyWear who makes whatever I can think of. Plus, she's fabulous to work with and I don't have to learn how to sew! Haha!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> Yup! I'd sacrifice a big fancy barn for an indoor and a run in shed. The indoor is FAR more important to me right now, and a barn can be built later on!
> 
> And I just want Izzie in better shape than last year. Last year we had a little fitness and little muscle. I want her with more muscle and more fitness. Now if this weather could cooperate....


Roy has something lol When we got him he was extremely underweight and now he has weight but the muscle is coming very slowly :/





Tazzie said:


> Raina, I haven't, and hadn't planned to lol I buy all of my stuff from WhinneyWear who makes whatever I can think of. Plus, she's fabulous to work with and I don't have to learn how to sew! Haha!


Its just so expensive to buy tack these days! Seems more productive and less expensive to make it  I sort of know how to sew..


----------



## gypsygirl

I would kill for temps above zero ! We have had windchills around -30f. my horses got out the other night, of course in the dark and cold ! It was not fun hoofing it up and down the hills for 45 minutes trying to catch them !

My dog even tried to herd them for me, but was unsuccessful, gypsy will not be herded lol !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

I hateeeeee buying hayyyyyy ahhhhhhhh! Picked up 20 bales last night from a different guy because my current hay guy is unavailable.....horses wont even TRY it. Tried 3 different bales and they just snub it. So now I have to see if he'll let me return it...and I still have no hay.


----------



## MrsKD14

I love the stars on that rug! 


And I'm Sooo jealous of that indoor arena. Hubby promises one when we move onto our own place, or at least some form of covered riding area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well my dog is getting better with listening to my directions but when I'm "not looking" he sure pushes the envelope.

But he managed to down-stay, come (release), and return to the same area to down-stay. We also worked on heeling, sit-stay, and distance down-stay.

I'm hoping he'll improve so by the time we're gearing to ride, he'll stay put and behave. I could tie him but I don't want to scare the horses... and leaving him in the car seems cruel. 

Wish I had taken video, it was really cute!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I had another dressage lesson on Toby today. In the beginning he was tense and bunched up and just not ready to work with me. But by the end we were working on stretching down abd he was starting to do pretty well. He sure does try hard for being an old man. 

That sucks about the hay!! I'm glad my horses aren't picky, they'll eat anything. Especially my mare. My gelding will turn his nose up at coastal sometimes. 

There's not much need for an indoor arena here though it would be nice to have someplace to ride out of the rain.


----------



## gingerscout

I want to go ride, been 3 weeks as of Thursday.. stupid cold icy weather.. bleh, in other news I found someplace I may be able to take lessons, although 55 miles away ( joys of living in middle of nowhere) They specialize in a bit of everything, and said my size was no issue, and even would be willing to start me on English if I decided to go that route, they have drafts/ large crosses I could ride no problem, I might try a lesson in English to finally see how its like. I could trailer Ren in if I had a trailer to take lessons on him, but I'm thinking if I could figure out a way to be able to afford maybe one lesson a week ( if I could afford $75 a lesson.. eek) Maybe they will let me muck stalls or something to offset cost. And then I could work on it with Ren if weather is able/ cooperates. Its always good to ride other horses if given the chance right? I mean I always read it was..LOL


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I wish we had an indoor arena here. Being able to ride is very conditional because of the weather. Lately it's been below freezing and windy, and we're currently under a winter weather advisory through Thursday morning. Blah! 

I am envious of those of you with nice big facilities to keep your horses at. My current barn has five stalls and a small outdoor arena, and sadly a lot of the trails we used to borrow and ride on are not being maintained to be safe enough for riding. However, at this point in my life I wouldn't want to trade my location simply because of the people there. My barn owner is also my mentor and "horse mom" of sorts. I've been there for 15 years now (!!!) and it is home. It's likely I'll have to move in the future, and at that point I will look into a bigger place with at least an indoor!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah we were at a tiny barn before with just an outdoor and THREE stalls total. It was nice but I definitely felt incredibly alone and my horse never got to interact with the other horses. It was depressing!!!
~

That's such a great opportunity, gingerscout. Go for it! Try new things! I have been debating trying reining but for now I need to get better within Dressage

Riding other horses gives you tools you can use on your own horse as well as improves your adaptability to different horses (each one is so individual).


----------



## Uze

Hello everyone  I'm Uze. I made this account like 3 years ago and have been lurking all this time, but never really posted  I wasn't in a position to have a horse for a long time due to college that I just tried to stay away from it all. But I've FINALLY gotten into a groove with my school & life, and I'm going to see a horse today  I'm trying to stop the butterflies in my stomach lol


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

My barn is small. Five stalls built, two more in the works. One acre abd a half pasture, one half acre pasture. Big outdoor grass riding ring. I have four horses in it right now, Annie gets turned out by herself, so does ove because he's on quarantine. But Toby abd Dutch go out together. So they get social time. We have a few trails around...but there's always people out. My students, my daughter's babysitter who trades babysitting for ride time, leasers... It stays busy. I like the peace abd quiet of a small place though. 

And some ove pictures. He's decided the front of the property is scary...but picking the feet abd grooming its not so bad


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Hello uze! We demand pictures if the horse!! What kind of riding are you doing? What kind of horse are you looking for?


----------



## Wild Heart

Welcome Uze! Is the horse you're seeing a potential purchase? You can't just leave us hanging like this without any photos. :wink:

Analisa, how is Ove coming along? I remember you mentioning he wasn't sure what to do with the grass.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Uze!!! I can't wait to hear how your visit went


----------



## Rainaisabelle

The heat is in the 30s today  it's bloody hot and humid. Sometimes I hate the tropics !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yucky weather


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

He took a couple nibbles at some weeds yesterday, but I haven't really given him much of an opportunity to graze again. We've been working on leading quietly, as he's a very nervous little guy, and he isn't trusting enough yet to depend on me to tell him everything's ok. But he's standing tied much better, and I can pick all four of his feet without much fuss. 

The vet comes out tomorrow, and will hopefully have a few answers for me about his worms, breed, correct age etc.


----------



## Uze

Oh wow ;-; Thank you guys for such a warm welcome!! I had an incredibly good experience! 

A little background; I'm 22 right now, and I rode for many years in my younger days. I've owned two horses in my life and leased many others. I learned to ride in western style, but quickly switched to english and stayed there. However, now getting back into it, I still stick to my english roots, but I'm really starting to appreciate and look into the western world again! Also trail riding. I can't believe I didn't realize how awesome trail riding is back then!

I haven't owned a horse since I was probably 13? The last horse I leased was a gorgeous thoroughbred I was ready to buy but was sold before I could :/ Then I went to college and got too busy to even think of purchasing a horse.

Now, I've got the groove with school and life, and so I'm on the hunt again 

Today I saw a sweet boy named Walter. I'm a plus size rider, so I'm really selective about which horses I'll get on because I don't want to hurt them. But Walter is built so incredibly good for larger people. His conformation is incredible. He's a cutie pie, and he's an easy going mount which is exactly what I'm looking for. I spent enough time with high strung arabians, and I'm over that  I want a horse partner that will go with me on trails, around the farm, and just leisure riding. With the possibility of showing or more intense work in the future once I work up to it.

Walter is a little pushy, so he definitely needs to work on his personal space issues. He also gets impatient and will paw his foot, but once he realizes he gets nowhere with doing that he stops. He appeared to carry me very well. He's only 14.2hh but really is built like a tank which is what I need. I felt great on him, and that's rare for me these days. I wasn't able to ride him a ton because it was late and FREEZING and I was inadequately dressed for the cold weather.

Well sorry for writing a novel! Here's those pics you wanted 










And I'm going to leave this one as a link because it's embarrassing ;c

https://41.media.tumblr.com/0337c03546fb41e4a6084f351d34d8c7/tumblr_o18cx7rPst1ukyzv3o1_1280.png

Walter has had everyone from a 30lb child to an adult man my size on his back. He didn't appear to have any trouble with me! Even when I got on his back for the first time, he was perfect. I feel good about his ability to carry me (And I only did very very light riding this time. I definitely want to ride him again.) But if I do end up going with Walter, I'll definitely get a PPE and have the vet tell me if he's structurally sound for my size.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Uze I really like the look of him, especially with you riding him!!!

Was he a dreamboat to ride?


----------



## Uze

Skyseternalangel said:


> Uze I really like the look of him, especially with you riding him!!!
> 
> Was he a dreamboat to ride?


Oh gosh ;-; Thank you. 

He was great! It was really nice to feel so good on him without all of my fears & anxiety. Basically once I saw him those negative feelings went away. He's got a nice western jog, which takes me back to my first horse. He also loves the trails which is something really important to me. His good qualities outweigh his bad ones, in my opinion. He's such a different experience than the other two horses I owned in the past. I really want to ride him again  I also found someone with a haflinger on my local craigslist I sent a message to. I tend to be impulsive and attach quickly so I want to make sure that I try other horses before I know that Walter is the one


----------



## Tazzie

Ha! I wouldn't even want to try out the Haflinger! I like Walter a lot! He has plenty in the looks department, and honestly that riding picture is superb! You should NOT be embarrassed by it! I think you guys match up very well, and he looks like the perfect "go anywhere; do anything" kind of horse. I'd honestly dive right on in (after a PPE). But... I'm impulsive too so that may not help haha!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well my farrier is now five weeks late, so most of my horses feet are too long and they are getting tender footed - I am trying not to be upset though, because he was only behind because he got hurt shoeing another horse. Sigh.

And pony trotted off lame yesterday with no visible cause. Hoping it's nothing, hoping I will see her later today and she will just have pulled something and be back to normal.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Oh no sorrel! That sucks. Hopefully it's nothing major. 


Ove had his vet appointment today. Learned that he's only 8-9 months old!! The seller told me 16-18 but my vet says he still has all his milk teeth abd no sign of adult teeth anywhere. 

Also learned he is not gelded, as we thought when we didn't feel any family jewels last week. He just hasn't dropped yet probably from being malnourished. 

Vet says he could be a pmu baby. He could be a nurse mare foal. He could have been an accident that somebody just decided to dump after weaning. 

But he's my baby now. And he'll never be dumped or abandoned again.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Poor guy :/ atleast he's got you


----------



## Tazzie

I know the pain Sorrel  Hope he gets back to you soon!!

Wow! A whole lot younger than you expected Analisa! Glad he has you now!

And GREAT news!! I texted the farrier I was recommended this morning. I tried calling him last week but hadn't gotten a call back. Sent him a text to see if I'd get a response, and I did!!! He's going to work us into his schedule!! HUGE relief for me! SO thankful Izzie will be back in the hands of a capable farrier!!


----------



## animallover101

Does anyone have any tips for getting dogs to be used to be around horses?
My coach is letting me take up my dogs to the barn but neither of my dogs(to my knowledge) have been around horses. 
The horses know how to be around dogs though


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'd lead them up to a calm horse on a leash first. Let them sniff, if they bark, correct them. If they show aggression, take them away from the horse and keep them away. 

Some dogs just aren't good with horses. Some are scared of them. Some do just fine. Some want to try to play with the horses like they're big dogs, which should be avoided. 

Best thing to do if they are scared or aggressive is just keep them away. Especially if they are over the early puppy stage.


----------



## animallover101

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I'd lead them up to a calm horse on a leash first. Let them sniff, if they bark, correct them. If they show aggression, take them away from the horse and keep them away.
> 
> Some dogs just aren't good with horses. Some are scared of them. Some do just fine. Some want to try to play with the horses like they're big dogs, which should be avoided.
> 
> Best thing to do if they are scared or aggressive is just keep them away. Especially if they are over the early puppy stage.


Alright I'll do that
Both of my dogs are adults(one is 2 and one is 3)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ack Michaela  That's what caused me to learn how to trim feet on Sky... I'm still learning but it's a process!

Hopefully he gets better soon and he can come do your horses and pony
~

animallover101, my dog had 0 experience. Basically you have to treat them like a puppy. You set boundaries, but keep them close to you.

AT HOME, work on sit stay and down stay. Then try it at the barn. Have them sit stay while you walk into the tack room, then call them to you. Reward like crazy.

If they do something naughty, correct as usual but effectively. Refocus exercises like "look at me" with treat between your eyes and/or asking to do something that required great focus (sit pretty/beg) also works. Even sitting and changing to a down is a great focusing exercise if you do it right.

But yeah, don't just let them loose until they reliably come to you and listen, then you can play around with it. My dog knew heel and come before I allowed him loose.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So apparently the barn had a mini battle over what my name was (lol!!!) Half of them thought it was Leslie and the other half by my actual name. 

So hilarious, I love them already!!!

Speaking of barn-love, they turned out Sky today!!! And he was an angel.... everyone adores him. He's happy and peaceful.

I wonder if he'll stay that way once I make him work again LOL!


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Ack Michaela  That's what caused me to learn how to trim feet on Sky... I'm still learning but it's a process!
> 
> Hopefully he gets better soon and he can come do your horses and pony
> ~
> 
> animallover101, my dog had 0 experience. Basically you have to treat them like a puppy. You set boundaries, but keep them close to you.
> 
> AT HOME, work on sit stay and down stay. Then try it at the barn. Have them sit stay while you walk into the tack room, then call them to you. Reward like crazy.
> 
> If they do something naughty, correct as usual but effectively. Refocus exercises like "look at me" with treat between your eyes and/or asking to do something that required great focus (sit pretty/beg) also works. Even sitting and changing to a down is a great focusing exercise if you do it right.
> 
> But yeah, don't just let them loose until they reliably come to you and listen, then you can play around with it. My dog knew heel and come before I allowed him loose.


Well they both are good at staying in general so we will continued to work on the down stay part as that's a work in progress. 
I probably wait until I let them off leash fully


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My parents dogs hate horses unfortunately :/ when we take them to the paddock one is utterly scared of them and one doesn't care about them but will growl. 

We might be looking at an Irish wolfhound pup soon so that should be interesting!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

We have one dog who doesn't bother the horses at all. He's an old **** hound who moves fastest when there's a hot dog involved. 

Then we have a nine lb poodle who thinks he's a big dog, and barks at the horses, but won't get close enough to really interact. 

My late dog Rockford, loved the horses. But he loved to herd them, and would nip at their ankles and chase them. But if they were tied in the barn, or out on a trail, he'd be right next to them the whole time. 

My parents dogs are not good with horses. they bark and lunge at them. 

It really is up to the individual dog


----------



## MrsKD14

animallover101 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for getting dogs to be used to be around horses?
> My coach is letting me take up my dogs to the barn but neither of my dogs(to my knowledge) have been around horses.
> The horses know how to be around dogs though



I had my husband (then boyfriend) walk up to the fence with his dog and I had my horse on lead on the other side. Pet the dog while she was quiet, let them sniff through the fence, and she quickly lost interest. She now lays in the shade of the trees while I ride. The younger pup we adopted after we got married took her cues from Annie and it's been pretty smooth. 

With Annie, once she sniffs something and processes it, all attraction is generally gone. She is a big, laid back chow that would much rather lay around than anything. 

My chihuahua and our youngest pup were introduced at 8 weeks and never had an issue. Chihuahua likes his short trot around the pasture lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14

Happy news y'all! I'm going back to work full time! Back to the animal clinic!!!! (Happy dance). I may still keep a shift or two at the lingerie store a week just for my discount haha but this will definitely result in more rides and hopefully some tack upgrades! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14

Just throwing this out there so my above post doesn't look crazy: I've had two part time jobs for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Heart

Uze, you look great on Walter! Sounds like he's a sweet boy. Lovely markings on him as well. Being just as impulsive as Tazzie, I too would scoop him up in a heart beat. 

Poor Ove!! Just a young little thing and has been through so much already. I'm so happy that he found his way into your hands Analisa!


----------



## Wild Heart

MrsKD14 said:


> Happy news y'all! I'm going back to work full time! Back to the animal clinic!!!! (Happy dance). I may still keep a shift or two at the lingerie store a week just for my discount haha but this will definitely result in more rides and hopefully some tack upgrades!


Congratulations! I'd love to work at a vet clinic. That's my dream job! However, as of now, I'm working part-time at a local pet store. I love it, plus with all my other animals, the associate discounts are great!


----------



## animallover101

We shall see. My female might not even care and might just go find somewhere to lay down
My male will probably won't be the same way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yahoo KD!!! That's great news!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Hahahahah ! I love the lingerie part


----------



## MrsKD14

I've been a kennel person and a vet tech. Now I'll be floating between the two. 

Not sure if this will get me in trouble or not but the discounts on lingerie make for much more comfy training miles. No bounce, no rubs, no problems! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

MrsKD14 said:


> Not sure if this will get me in trouble or not but the discounts on lingerie make for much more comfy training miles. No bounce, no rubs, no problems!


As it should be! This will definitely get me into trouble, but to avoid the above I've been going without. Much less stressful when I have a thousand layers on.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I still haven't found a decent bra ! I wear 2 sports bras


----------



## MrsKD14

Rainaisabelle said:


> I still haven't found a decent bra ! I wear 2 sports bras



Victoria's Secret has one called the "Incredible" and the "Knockout". I cannot say enough good about them and I am generally not a huge chain store fan. They look great under clothes and still supportive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uze

Oh my this thread moves quickly x3 It's nice to see more people my age riding though, it can get kind of tough seeing all the other riders are like 12 year old girls lol. I'm actually going to get a PPE done on Walter  And if he passes, that boy will be mine <3 I don't even know what to do with myself lol. 

As for the bra thing, I do not envy you larger chested girls ;-; I've somehow got a huge middle, but tiiiiny chest. I can imagine it being frustrating finding something that fits, feels good and provides enough support. 

Just curious, what discipline do you guys do?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

MrsKD14 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't found a decent bra ! I wear 2 sports bras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria's Secret has one called the "Incredible" and the "Knockout". I cannot say enough good about them and I am generally not a huge chain store fan. They look great under clothes and still supportive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'll have to look ! 



Uze said:


> Oh my this thread moves quickly x3 It's nice to see more people my age riding though, it can get kind of tough seeing all the other riders are like 12 year old girls lol. I'm actually going to get a PPE done on Walter  And if he passes, that boy will be mine <3 I don't even know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> As for the bra thing, I do not envy you larger chested girls ;-; I've somehow got a huge middle, but tiiiiny chest. I can imagine it being frustrating finding something that fits, feels good and provides enough support.
> 
> Just curious, what discipline do you guys do?



I was watching a 10 yr old do shoulder ins with her pony.. She was on a lead and someone was directing the pony but I still felt slightly envious.


I am doing dressage but I would really like to try cross country!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Uze said:


> Oh my this thread moves quickly x3 It's nice to see more people my age riding though, it can get kind of tough seeing all the other riders are like 12 year old girls lol. I'm actually going to get a PPE done on Walter  And if he passes, that boy will be mine <3 I don't even know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> As for the bra thing, I do not envy you larger chested girls ;-; I've somehow got a huge middle, but tiiiiny chest. I can imagine it being frustrating finding something that fits, feels good and provides enough support.
> 
> Just curious, what discipline do you guys do?


Good luck with the PPE! Can't wait to hear the results 

For bras, I actually found a couple really great sports bras at a TJMaxx! They have good stuff from time to time, you just have to look. I cannot ride in a regular bra, I'm just so uncomfortable in anything that isn't practically constricting (sorry if TMI?) and I don't have much chest really... can't imagine how hard it must be to deal with! 

Moving along... as for disciplines, I mainly focus on dressage with Nav, though I haven't had the opportunity to show or anything. Would love to do that at somepoint. He's part draft and heavy on the forehand, so not sure how great we would do, but he *is* improving and slowly learning to shift his weight back.

He's a really good jumper though, so we do some of that from time to time too. Eventually would like to try low level eventing - those huge jumps just scare me! - but keep our focus on dressage.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ohhhh so excited for you regarding the PPE!!! Fingers crossed  If he passes, I want this thread flooded with pictures!!!!

I'm with you on the not-large-chested front.

I currently ride Dressage, but I'm very much a beginner to it! I'm more of a trail rider, but kind of don't have experience with that either

So I'll go with english, lol.


----------



## Uze

Thanks guys  I will be sure to take lots of pictures if (hopefully when) he *really* becomes mine!

I've noticed that dressage is really popular these days. Back when I was around 13 or so it was just starting to rise in popularity, before that everyone at my barn was a jumper (Me included) I really stuck with jumping the most, but I'm branching out now. I think a lot of the fundamentals of dressage is something really helpful to know.

I don't know what Walter and I will end up doing! I do know I'm probably getting an aussie saddle, though. I like English saddles, not much a fan of western ones but like the security of them, so aussie saddles seem like a great middle ground.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I had a ride today and I'm feeling pretty annoyed. Roy just doesn't want to do what he's asked! Admittedly I was probably feeling a bit frustrated. This canter thing really has me down :/ I have a lesson tomorrow so hopefully that goes better then today


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I hope your lesson goes well! What about the canter frustrates you?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I just freak out, like I don't know I know how to canter but it's like when I go to ask I freak out and start to flop around and Roy just stops.


----------



## Tazzie

Uze said:


> Oh my this thread moves quickly x3 It's nice to see more people my age riding though, it can get kind of tough seeing all the other riders are like 12 year old girls lol. I'm actually going to get a PPE done on Walter  And if he passes, that boy will be mine <3 I don't even know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> As for the bra thing, I do not envy you larger chested girls ;-; I've somehow got a huge middle, but tiiiiny chest. I can imagine it being frustrating finding something that fits, feels good and provides enough support.
> 
> Just curious, what discipline do you guys do?


That's so exciting!! Here's hoping he passes!

I was the same way with my chest, until I had kids... Now they are there, but eww sometimes lol May have to try the VS sports bras...

We do Dressage, but have only shown in an actual Dressage show once. We hope to do more this year! But our current style is the Arabian rail classes. Basically just w/t/c on the rail and try to stay out of traffic. My mare is a super star with it. Though, we let her (and us!!) unwind with trail rides throughout the summer as well. She enjoys those a lot! Especially if my husband is in the saddle


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I got lucky in the chest department. Not much there to flop around. I do pretty well in a regular old bra. 

I don't ride one specific discipline. I start my horses western, so they know how to neck rein and collect on a loose rein. We do loads of trails and long distance riding for their first year under saddle, in a western or Aussie saddle. Then when they hit four, I teach them English, how to bring their head up with collection, how to jump, etc. 

The only one I have that I didn't start is Toby. I had to go backwards with him. He had to be retaught that a bit isn't going to hurt him (before I got him, he was ridden with very rough hands in a very harsh bit). He always rode around with a hollow back, so now that he's comfortable with pressure on the bit, we're learning dressage to help him lift his back and work from the hind end.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Unfortunately I got the watermelons in the family DDs  I forgot a sports bra one day and my friends said they were worried I would get a black eye lol


----------



## MrsKD14

Rainaisabelle said:


> Unfortunately I got the watermelons in the family DDs  I forgot a sports bra one day and my friends said they were worried I would get a black eye lol



DDD club! I feel your pain! 

To the poster having trouble at the canter, do you have anyone who can work with you on a longe line? I know it feels goofy but after a bad bad accident two years ago I really struggled with a mental block on cantering. A trusted friend put me on a long line and took control. I trusted her enough to know she had my horse and it let me just focus on me. I'm not sure if that helps you at all but I know you can over come it! 

Please keep us updated on the PPE! 

My phone won't let me comment and look for your names at the same time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

MrsKD14 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I got the watermelons in the family DDs  I forgot a sports bra one day and my friends said they were worried I would get a black eye lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDD club! I feel your pain!
> 
> To the poster having trouble at the canter, do you have anyone who can work with you on a longe line? I know it feels goofy but after a bad bad accident two years ago I really struggled with a mental block on cantering. A trusted friend put me on a long line and took control. I trusted her enough to know she had my horse and it let me just focus on me. I'm not sure if that helps you at all but I know you can over come it!
> 
> Please keep us updated on the PPE!
> 
> My phone won't let me comment and look for your names at the same time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That would be me! We worked on the lunge line for a while but he just wouldn't do it for me. My friend would get on and he would canter straight up but he refused for me. We made sure to use a really long lunge line as he is quite big but he would just go into this really fast trot and fall in really bad but wouldn't canter.


----------



## MrsKD14

Rainaisabelle said:


> That would be me! We worked on the lunge line for a while but he just wouldn't do it for me. My friend would get on and he would canter straight up but he refused for me. We made sure to use a really long lunge line as he is quite big but he would just go into this really fast trot and fall in really bad but wouldn't canter.



I'm sorry. Have you been able to pinpoint why you freak out? ( I think that was the term you used) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

MrsKD14 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me! We worked on the lunge line for a while but he just wouldn't do it for me. My friend would get on and he would canter straight up but he refused for me. We made sure to use a really long lunge line as he is quite big but he would just go into this really fast trot and fall in really bad but wouldn't canter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Have you been able to pinpoint why you freak out? ( I think that was the term you used)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't know a good word for it. I don't go into a panic attack or anything but it's like I can't fully convince myself or Roy that it's really something I actually want. When I try I start to flop around almost like I lose position and everything.

The only event I can think of was before I got my own horse and I was on this trail ride with friends and on the way back my friends TB was playing up around a road so I was paying attention to her when I decided to trot back to the gate and the horse I was on decided to take off. I fell off and sprained my ankle really bad I was on crutches and I had a mild concussion. I had taken 6 years off riding when this happened and I thought it was like getting on a bicycle but it really isn't. I have been getting lessons at the moment.

I'd like to say it's not Roys fault at all actually he's a decent horse and although sometimes I get frustrated when he won't canter I think it might be for my own good.


----------



## gingerscout

ah the joys of being a guy, I don't envy you trying to get your parts in order so to speak..lol, I know guys have their own body part issues and riding:wink:. I ride western, as only because no English barn around me would let me ride there, even the one I worked for.. since I wasn't 185 pounds or less. That may change once I get into lessons again, I may try it out to see if I like it, but Ren is NOT an English horse, and I don't have anything to start him in it if I wanted..lol


----------



## Uze

I'll definitely keep you guys updated on the PPE  

@Rainaisabelle - Please don't feel down about your cantering worries. It's actually fairly common, I've found, and I've felt the same thing at one point. If you aren't mentally ready to do something, it's ok to wait. Maybe just keep working on your seat, balance, etc, so when you do eventually canter again you will feel secure. What type of saddle do you ride in? When I first learned to canter, it was in a western saddle. It scared me at first and I grabbed the horn (lol) to feel more secure. Maybe you use a saddle that lets you feel more secure? Once I learned cantering (well, loping, I guess) in the western saddle, I moved to an english barn where they didn't know I'd never ridden english, and I was told to canter, so I just did it, and it was natural as all get out. Using the western saddle security helped me focus more on my seat, which helped carry me over to the english saddle cantering.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I just freak out, like I don't know I know how to canter but it's like when I go to ask I freak out and start to flop around and Roy just stops.


Is there a riding school around that could put you on some schoolmasters? Or a mean coach to yell at you until you get it right?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I could probably find someone but I honestly think maybe I'm just not ready mentally to do it and I'm trying to force it. I'll ask my instructor today what she thinks.


----------



## gingerscout

so I finally got a ride in today, 20 degrees out, I didn't care, I layered and just did it, and he seemed to enjoy it as much as I did. BO asked me if he seemed depressed, and she told me he has been moping by himself a lot lately, she thought at first he wasn't feeling well, but she kept an eye on him for a day, and he acts normal, good appetite, bowel movements, no fever, coughing, runny nose etc. When he is let out he will run and play with other horses for 10 min or so, then walk back up and stand in the lean to and ignore everyone, and stand by himself. When I came and got him, he was snoozing and once he realized I was getting him he perked up, and once in the barn the first thing he did was slide his head over my shoulder and hug me, and was super lovey dovey today. I'm thinking he is getting sad because I can't come out and work with him/ spend time with him like I could before. Once I had him out he was his goofy personable self and he rode great. He seems like it makes his day when I come to see him and It kind of makes me feel good in a way. I took a couple of pics of him modeling his pink blanket showing me how fabulous he looks..LOL, I have to get them up in his topic


----------



## animallover101

I'm so tired from today..
I took my two dogs up to the barn today and they did pretty good for never being around horse. Sammy needs to work on not barking at the horses(she was once conditioned by small dogs that if she barks at something then they'lll play with her.) But overall pretty good!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Two days later, pony still lame. My horse is tender footed still. I really don't want to ride Andrew's horses. I have a couple others in training but they don't take enough time out of the day. Sigh. Lol.


----------



## MrsKD14

Just picked up my new to me saddle! Well will be mine if I like it. BO didn't want me to pay until I knew l like it and if fit Chance. It def needs a good bit of elbow grease but I think we have potential. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

The lesson was good, we didn't canter but my instructor said there's no rush and that we should get ourselves together in the walk and trot first because it would be silly to move on when that's not all together. 

We did leg yielding/moving hind and fore quarters and we did the trot which he ran like a giraffe but my instructor said that's fine as long as he is doing it. It's not ideal but she said some of the issues are coming from nerves. Like sometimes I accidentally jab him when he trots so he slows down and I don't always move with him when he walks so he is getting frustrated with me.


This kind of riding classical dressage is new for me so im still learning and I have bad habits I have to break. My instructor believes he is very well educated and knows what's going on but he gets frustrated when I don't ask him properly. 

I have to work on me which I figured lol


----------



## Wild Heart

Uze, for your discipline question that was a couple pages back. Lol. When I first started riding I was strictly western, changed barns and dabbled with some dressage, but then after purchasing Barbie I went back to western. We both seem to prefer it.

Gingerscout, It as 22 degrees out here and still didn't get a ride in! I claimed it was too cold and decided against it. Kudos to you for just getting out there and riding!


----------



## gingerscout

Wild Heart said:


> Uze, for your discipline question that was a couple pages back. Lol. When I first started riding I was strictly western, changed barns and dabbled with some dressage, but then came crawling back.
> 
> Gingerscout, It as 22 degrees out here and still didn't get a ride in! I claimed it was too cold and decided against it. Kudos to you for just getting out there and riding!


 Thanks, I updated Renegades topic, and put some new pics up


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Gingerscout, way to go with getting out to see your horse in spite of such awful weather! We are in the thirties here and I cannot bring myself to do it. Our arena is very likely waterlogged at the moment so I wouldn't be able to work him, but still I should put in an effort to go see my boy!

Rainaisabelle, I think your trainer is right in not rushing you. Canter when you are ready, it's not like there's a deadline for being able to canter! :wink: I don't have a problem associated with Nav's canter but we have been doing a lot less of it and even going without on some rides, simply because we have so much we can work on at walk and trot. Might as well get that down before spending a lot of time working in canter. It all builds on itself.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

NavigatorsMom said:


> Gingerscout, way to go with getting out to see your horse in spite of such awful weather! We are in the thirties here and I cannot bring myself to do it. Our arena is very likely waterlogged at the moment so I wouldn't be able to work him, but still I should put in an effort to go see my boy!
> 
> Rainaisabelle, I think your trainer is right in not rushing you. Canter when you are ready, it's not like there's a deadline for being able to canter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem associated with Nav's canter but we have been doing a lot less of it and even going without on some rides, simply because we have so much we can work on at walk and trot. Might as well get that down before spending a lot of time working in canter. It all builds on itself.


I have a lot to work on myself before I am ready and we have a lot of work at the walk and trot before we move on! I have faith in my instructor . Roy is a gentlemen he isn't deliberately rude. My instructor says that Roy does what he is allowed so if he falls in at the shoulder or wants to stop at the gate that's my fault I didn't have enough outside rein or whatever to guide him.

He was completely worn out today he was sweaty all along his neck and chest / on his flank and his bum. He really tries so I can't fault him for that!


----------



## Wild Heart

It took me about two years to gain the courage to canter a couple strides (I did so in November!). My accidents knocked my confidence down as low as it could go. Plus, with all those years of not riding, nerves and fear just started building up on itself.

It was an "in the moment" thing too. I was trotting around, having a blast on Barbie and I felt like I could do it! So, I leaned back a smidge and sat as deep in the saddle as I could, relaxed myself and cued her to go!

So Raina, take your time. There's no rush!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I know there's no rush I just wish it wasn't hard you know? He almost went into a canter today it was an accident ! I sat to get the right diagonal but also I squeezed so he thought I was cuing so he did the lift and into the canter type thing but went back into the trot when I rose lol


----------



## gingerscout

ren's trot is like sitting on a trampoline.. talk about bouncy...lol. I asked to have his topic moved to a better place, its in the pictures topic, and it gets hardly any traffic except for the people who have subbed basically


----------



## MrsKD14

I do competitive trail, some obstacle courses, and I'm breaking in to endurance. I camp and ride long distances at any given opportunity. So I guess I'm a wanderer by discipline?? Lol 

We're having some saddle issues that I thought were going to be resolved tonight but it doesn't appear to be the case. This is really throwing a wrench in our training 










I'm thinking too narrow back there? 

This photo proudly brought to you from an over turned bucket. I'm not short. I'm just vertically challenged and that makes for bad pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gingerscout said:


> ren's trot is like sitting on a trampoline.. talk about bouncy...lol. I asked to have his topic moved to a better place, its in the pictures topic, and it gets hardly any traffic except for the people who have subbed basically


Lol, Roys can be smooth but you really have to set him up for it. His canter is probably his best gait as its really big but really smooth.


It looks a bit narrow but I'm terrible with saddles! I am really short as well can't see over my boys back without a chair.


----------



## MrsKD14

People around the barn in person say it looks good... Maybe I just can't take pics. My thread isn't getting many positive opinions either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It might ! As I said terrible with saddles but it does look alright


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I only saw Sky once today and it made me sad. I couldn't feed him this afternoon due to lab so someone else did it for me (thank goodness) and I feel incomplete.

I hate being so needy towards Sky, but he's seriously my world. I'm so excited to see him tomorrow morning!
~~

Re your lesson, great work Rainaisbelle! It'll take time to get the walk and trot good to go. I respect your trainer's opinion

gingerscout, lucky you got a ride in finally! Love that your horse loves to work with you! Sky does as well but my schedule is making that hard so in the meantime he is DIGGING his downtime with new horse friends. Everyone loves him, but I need to trim and then ride him!


----------



## MrsKD14

Skyseternalangel said:


> I only saw Sky once today and it made me sad. I couldn't feed him this afternoon due to lab so someone else did it for me (thank goodness) and I feel incomplete.
> 
> I hate being so needy towards Sky, but he's seriously my world. I'm so excited to see him tomorrow morning!
> ~~
> 
> Re your lesson, great work Rainaisbelle! It'll take time to get the walk and trot good to go. I respect your trainer's opinion
> 
> gingerscout, lucky you got a ride in finally! Love that your horse loves to work with you! Sky does as well but my schedule is making that hard so in the meantime he is DIGGING his downtime with new horse friends. Everyone loves him, but I need to trim and then ride him!



Oh goodness how I understand! I never knew you could have such a need for an animal until I become a horse owner. Chance had me wrapped around his hoof so fast it wasn't funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Werecat

Went to the barn to check on my boy before the storm sets in, and I decided to take my camera with me!  Finally some somewhat decent pictures! Fun day.










































































Fun blooper:








(he got bitten on his face and hip by one of his pasture mates. No blood really, but he's missing fur and there's a scratch. Am I being OCD but will that scar/make the hair grow back white? I actually edited it out in all the other pictures for obvious reasons lol.


----------



## MrsKD14

Werecat if you ever need a sitter for like a few months... Years... Whatever... Lol I would love to see that cute face every day! Your guy is so incredibly cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm the wrong person to ask as my horse is 89% white, LOL! We haven't had any issues with hair regrowth though

~~

I'm glad you understand KD! It's incredible the pull he has on me


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I only saw Sky once today and it made me sad. I couldn't feed him this afternoon due to lab so someone else did it for me (thank goodness) and I feel incomplete.
> 
> I hate being so needy towards Sky, but he's seriously my world. I'm so excited to see him tomorrow morning!
> ~~
> 
> Re your lesson, great work Rainaisbelle! It'll take time to get the walk and trot good to go. I respect your trainer's opinion
> 
> gingerscout, lucky you got a ride in finally! Love that your horse loves to work with you! Sky does as well but my schedule is making that hard so in the meantime he is DIGGING his downtime with new horse friends. Everyone loves him, but I need to trim and then ride him!


I respect it aswell, foundation is everything. Sad you only got to see Sky once  that sucks 





Werecat said:


> Went to the barn to check on my boy before the storm sets in, and I decided to take my camera with me!  Finally some somewhat decent pictures! Fun day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun blooper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (he got bitten on his face and hip by one of his pasture mates. No blood really, but he's missing fur and there's a scratch. Am I being OCD but will that scar/make the hair grow back white? I actually edited it out in all the other pictures for obvious reasons lol.



They're beautiful ! What camera do you have? I am waiting to get my new 70-200mm lens


----------



## MrsKD14

Skyseternalangel it's something in his eyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

MrsKD14 said:


> Skyseternalangel it's something in his eyes


Just his very presence calms me. I'm in major love with my horse, all of his flaws and irritating qualities

(not romantic love, soul love)


----------



## Werecat

MrsKD14 said:


> Werecat if you ever need a sitter for like a few months... Years... Whatever... Lol I would love to see that cute face every day! Your guy is so incredibly cute!


Awww, thank you! Yes, I do love how cute his face is. It makes it very hard to be upset with him when he is naughty lol.



Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm the wrong person to ask as my horse is 89% white, LOL! We haven't had any issues with hair regrowth though


Haha, very lucky! He doesn't have any white fur patches on his body (or at least none that I can see with his winter coat), so I'm hoping it wont leave a scar, lol! Someone at the barn told me to clean it then wipe neosporin on it and call it a day. I haven't done that, I just sprayed Banixx on it on the first day and it seems to be doing okay, not any better, but no worse.



Rainaisabelle said:


> They're beautiful ! What camera do you have? I am waiting to get my new 70-200mm lens


Thanks so much! I'm a bit rusty since it's been a while, but I use a Canon T2i, took my fixed lens 50mm. It's my favorite lens that I own. I really would love a good quality zoom lens like a 70-200mm. I use vintage lenses sometimes and really enjoy them, but I'm still slow on the action shots with any lens lol.


----------



## Tazzie

Raina, it'll happen! I have a friend of mine that went years without cantering and just did it earlier this week 

Ginger, yay for riding! Glad your boy was happy to see you!

KD, I'm terrible with saddle fit. It's why I plan to work with a saddle fitter this spring/summer to get a good one for my mare and I!

Sky, that sucks you only saw Sky once  I'm sure he'll be glad to see you today!

Were, he is SO cute! I can't help you much either! Izzie's hair comes in lighter gray each time she gets a scrape, but that may just be her. It's not white, just a shade lighter than her coat of the season (yay for grays being lighter each year lol)

Whew, think I got everyone??

I get to go ride in the fresh snow tomorrow  My mother in law wants to take pictures of us riding in the fresh snow, so we're going to put Izzie's new costume on her and take some fun snow pics  I'm so excited!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Were, those pictures are awesome! I wouldn't worry too much about his hair...My mare gets scrapes all the time and it never grows back white.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

:lol: Sky was very happy to see me, I mean *ahem* his feed pan this morning. 

I love mornings at the barn... it's so relaxing and wonderful. I hope they let me continue working there once Sky is in his perm stall.

I am so excited to get my feet wet in this new community of dressage enthusiasts. They're SO nice and so knowledgeable!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Well, I'm currently being blasted as a horse abuser. No more asking the internet for advice for me. And my new line to anyone who needs advice is going to be "get a trainer, or get rid of your horse".


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Had to say goodbye to the dogs I've had most of my life as they left for Hobart to be with my parents  Unfortunately one has lymphoma and I probably won't see him again and the other is old. Very sad moment.


----------



## MrsKD14

I'm so sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animallover101

I've decided to more or less take the initiative and pay for everything for Zoey! (farrier, vet ect.) I figure it would be good to start on a horse that I'm leasing so I can smoothly transition into owning my own horse


----------



## Tazzie

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Well, I'm currently being blasted as a horse abuser. No more asking the internet for advice for me. And my new line to anyone who needs advice is going to be "get a trainer, or get rid of your horse".


What happened??


----------



## evilamc

Storm Jonas hit earlier today 










Horses have been giving me a super hard time about hay, so I figured with the snow they could go out on the resting pasture a few hours  They were happy to have more room to play and found some stuff to nibble. I threw out two bales of hay scattered around the yard and of course they didnt touch it. I'm seriously pulling my hair out about their hay!!!! So about 2 weeks ago they just stopped eating it as well, have been eating this guys hay since I moved here in September just fine. Well I inspected it super well and did notice some mold, and found my hay shed had some drainage issues causing my bottom bales to get ruined. So I threw all that out, and in a pinch picked up some hay from another guy because normal guy wasn't available. First two bales I opened from him were clean and horses nibbled at....3rd one I opened had foxtail. Contacted seller and he said hay sales as final so now I'm stuck with $80 of hay. Got a hold of my normal hay guy and by miracle he was getting off work early that day and said I could come by. He said he would take the hay off my hands so that at least got it off my truck. So I gave him another $525 to buy another 150 bales since the horses ate his hay so well. Only brought home 25 with me though since I didn't bring my hay trailer. Get home, load up 4 bales in my round bale feeder, toss a few flakes in yard...fill their stall hay nets....and they wont touch it. They go up to it, sniff it...and are like nahhhh I'm good. Now I've SUPER CLOSELY inspected this hay and I'm like 99% positive NOTHING is wrong with it. Before I picked up the 20 BAD bales, I did end up buying 4 alfalfa compressed bales at Rural King to hold the horses over...so I don't know if now they're just being spoiled freaking brats wanting more of those $15/bale hay or if they really smell something I don't!!!! Tonight, I poured some blue agave on a couple flakes of hay and that got my horse to dig right in...So thats making me lean towards them being spoiled....thoughts? I just don't know what to do! I'm thinking about trying to get a round bale monday and see what they do with that.









Not touching the hay I threw of course lol digging in the snow for grass









Enjoying his agave hay lol!! I know by putting the agave on I'm enabling him to be spoiled but its COLD and WET he needs to eat!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

The HF can be pretty judgmental, AP... but I hope you feel welcome in this thread 

Raina... so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> The HF can be pretty judgmental, AP... but I hope you feel welcome in this thread
> 
> Raina... so sorry for your loss.


Thanks! But they're both better off with my parents as they are my parents dogs anyway they've been around most of my early teenage years so it is sad to see them go. I fear I would be selfish and want to keep the one with lymphoma around longer.


----------



## Werecat

Tazzie said:


> Were, he is SO cute! I can't help you much either! Izzie's hair comes in lighter gray each time she gets a scrape, but that may just be her. It's not white, just a shade lighter than her coat of the season (yay for grays being lighter each year lol)


Ahh, gotta love a grey <3 I was looking at these pictures again and realized how despite his age he has a serious case of babyface, and I'm not sure if it's because I'm falling in soul-love (I like that term, Sky you should coin it), with him, or it's just how he looks lol.



AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Were, those pictures are awesome! I wouldn't worry too much about his hair...My mare gets scrapes all the time and it never grows back white.


Thank you!  I'm rusty but I really enjoyed using my actual camera vs. my phone to take photos. Such a different feel when you have actual glass shifting in your hand and the weight of the camera in your hands. That is such a relief! Do you do anything to the scrapes or just make sure they're clean and let them be?

Also, on the people who were blasting you out, people like that I always say will be stuck in their ways and wont grow as a horsewomen/men or as individuals because they are probably like that in every aspect of life.



Rainaisabelle said:


> Had to say goodbye to the dogs I've had most of my life as they left for Hobart to be with my parents  Unfortunately one has lymphoma and I probably won't see him again and the other is old. Very sad moment.


Aww  I totally feel your pain. I hope your visit was very memorable and that you had a good time. I lost my dog of 15 years this summer. I had to make the dreaded decision but he was starting to go into slow kidney failure and he just had no more quality of life. I was 13 when I adopted him (he was 8 weeks old), and I honestly feel he's always with me. The memories are strong and I still refer to my "dogs" as plural, even though I only have one still living. I have to catch myself sometimes.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Both dogs arrived in Hobart safely ! So that's a bonus


----------



## gypsygirl

Anyone have good home remedies for thrush and/or abscesses ? Kids frog was in bad shape from thrush from our last boarding barn. Ie very tiny and ratty, when it got super muddy again he seemed to get an abscess. I treated for 8 days with Epsom salt soaks or an Epsom salt poultice and wrap. He was fine for five days and is now limping again !

Last night I soaked in Epsom salt for 30 minutes and then sprayed with iodine and packed with epsom salt poultice and wrapped. Good idea ? I should be able to soak this weekend, but will probably just wrap during the week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

Hello Everyone. Sorry I've missed most of the beginning of this thread, but better late then never! Introduction: You can call me DarkPony.  I will be turning 25 in April. I live in northern Wisconsin (USA). I own a 15 year old Morgan Paint Cross gelding (Moe) and a APHA coming two year old (Rook). I have had Moe since he was a yearling, and broke him out myself when he was 2 and I was 12. He's a Jerk, but I always say I cant really blame him. All of his faults are a result of my own! He wont ever be going anywhere, and he knows it!! I guess he's what some people call a "heart horse" :apple:

I currently work full time, and am starting my last semester of Nursing school. I will be graduating on May 16th, Running a half marathon on May 22nd, marrying my high school sweetheart on June 11th, and then heading to Punta Cana for 10 days (where I hope to make a baby):loveshower::wink: I also have hopes of lightly starting my coming two year old, but that just may have to wait until shes 3.(Which would be OK with me!) Some of you may know Rook from her thread. She will be an easy start. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/stop-growing-baby-rook-abundance-pictures-438458/

Anyways... I am looking forward to getting to know all of you and your horses. and when I can find time I promise I will catch up on the first 30 pages.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> Anyone have good home remedies for thrush and/or abscesses ? Kids frog was in bad shape from thrush from our last boarding barn. Ie very tiny and ratty, when it got super muddy again he seemed to get an abscess. I treated for 8 days with Epsom salt soaks or an Epsom salt poultice and wrap. He was fine for five days and is now limping again !
> 
> Last night I soaked in Epsom salt for 30 minutes and then sprayed with iodine and packed with epsom salt poultice and wrapped. Good idea ? I should be able to soak this weekend, but will probably just wrap during the week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure about abcesses but for thrust we use copper sulphate and Vaseline mixed together and packed into the thrush areas. I heard Epsom salts were good for abcesses







darkpony said:


> Hello Everyone. Sorry I've missed most of the beginning of this thread, but better late then never! Introduction: You can call me DarkPony.  I will be turning 25 in April. I live in northern Wisconsin (USA). I own a 15 year old Morgan Paint Cross gelding (Moe) and a APHA coming two year old (Rook). I have had Moe since he was a yearling, and broke him out myself when he was 2 and I was 12. He's a Jerk, but I always say I cant really blame him. All of his faults are a result of my own! He wont ever be going anywhere, and he knows it!! I guess he's what some people call a "heart horse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently work full time, and am starting my last semester of Nursing school. I will be graduating on May 16th, Running a half marathon on May 22nd, marrying my high school sweetheart on June 11th, and then heading to Punta Cana for 10 days (where I hope to make a baby)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have hopes of lightly starting my coming two year old, but that just may have to wait until shes 3.(Which would be OK with me!) Some of you may know Rook from her thread. She will be an easy start.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/stop-growing-baby-rook-abundance-pictures-438458/
> 
> Anyways... I am looking forward to getting to know all of you and your horses. and when I can find time I promise I will catch up on the first 30 pages.



Welcome and holy lol ! I am also in nursing school ! Although I graduate next year. Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Welcome darkpony! 

For the thrush, I mix one cup of bleach into three cups of water, put it in a spray bottle, then pick and spray the hooves twice a day. It's harsh on dry feet, so I wouldn't recommend it if you live in a dry area. We're in Florida, and everything's pretty much swamp so it helps dry the bottoms of my horses feet out. 


It's not the horse forum that I'm upset about. Some Facebook personality took the video I had posted for use on this forum and is now blasting me all over Facebook. What started as me asking for help has turned into a barrage of nasty grams from people I don't even know.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh wow that really sucks ! I can't believe that happened !


----------



## gingerscout

oh in answer to your question you asked in Ren's topic Sky, No it isn't waterproof, so I need to get a sheet, now I just need his size..LOL. He does have a stall though he can go in if its too cold, or freezing rain etc


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Dark Pony!!!

gingerscout, it's super easy to measure and will extend the life of your stable sheet

~~

For thrush, I've been cleaning with dawn dish soap (but recently tried chlorhexadine and like it better) then I spray with ACV or WCV (vinegars for those not familiar with acronyms) and the No Thrush is amazing... I used to use tomorrow dry cow but I was buying so much.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> It's not the horse forum that I'm upset about. Some Facebook personality took the video I had posted for use on this forum and is now blasting me all over Facebook. What started as me asking for help has turned into a barrage of nasty grams from people I don't even know.


OMG!!! Is there a way you could make it private viewing?


----------



## gypsygirl

Poor kid's leg is swollen  soaked again for thirty minutes and re wrapped. Although the top of the hoof felt hot, so the abscess may be coming out the top. Left him inside to stand on the straw instead of on the frozen ground. My poor baby !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I hope your boy feels better soon gypsy


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Sky, I deleted the video. 

I hope kid feels better soon


----------



## gypsygirl

Thanks guys, he's such a sweet goofy boy and he's just not himself. Luckily he's very tolerant the of my big pregnant @$$ self trying to wrap him ! He will rest his fetlock on a bucket for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

So I had to ride bareback today at my lesson(which I didn't want to do in the first place) lets just say I still feel the same about bareback as I did when I first tried it which is I rather not do it. I rather ride stirrup less then bareback anyday.(actually I'll probably prefer anything over bareback)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

What happened during your lesson?

~~

Finally rode Sky!!! He was FAB! Even got video 

I'll post more about it on my personal thread


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> So I had to ride bareback today at my lesson(which I didn't want to do in the first place) lets just say I still feel the same about bareback as I did when I first tried it which is I rather not do it. I rather ride stirrup less then bareback anyday.(actually I'll probably prefer anything over bareback)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awww sorry it didnt go well  its s great for your seat though! Since I actually have a trustworthy horse now I've been trying to ride bareback more to strengthen my seat. It was ruined by my last horse that shattered my confidence.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm a guy and I don't mind riding bareback, I am absolutely TERRIBLE at it though, and lose my balance a lot, I'm ok in the saddle. I don't have much experience with it though, my first horse took advantage and would dump you if she felt you were slipping, Ren never was really ridden bareback and he will tolerate me doing it, but just tolerate it, he is unsure about the whole thing, and if I start to slip he stops and I can feel him tense up. The BO got on him once to see how he would do the first time and he didn't want to move, she gave him a kick and he bronc'd her off. She asked me if I still wanted to try and I did, he was really tense and I had to tell him he was a good boy until he sighed and relaxed, then he slowly walked on, but didn't seem thrilled about it.. Long story short I would like to learn, but I don't think Ren is the horse I need to be learning on..ha ha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> I'm a guy and I don't mind riding bareback, I am absolutely TERRIBLE at it though, and lose my balance a lot, I'm ok in the saddle. I don't have much experience with it though, my first horse took advantage and would dump you if she felt you were slipping, Ren never was really ridden bareback and he will tolerate me doing it, but just tolerate it, he is unsure about the whole thing, and if I start to slip he stops and I can feel him tense up. The BO got on him once to see how he would do the first time and he didn't want to move, she gave him a kick and he bronc'd her off. She asked me if I still wanted to try and I did, he was really tense and I had to tell him he was a good boy until he sighed and relaxed, then he slowly walked on, but didn't seem thrilled about it.. Long story short I would like to learn, but I don't think Ren is the horse I need to be learning on..ha ha


This sounds like how my horse used to be. Except he'd blind bolt, with or without saddle.

It just takes time  Miles on their bare backs.. it'll get better.


----------



## evilamc

Woot woot I'm excited!!! I've talked my husband into letting me get a 2nd horse/mule to be Jax's companion so I can kick out my boarder! It will suck not getting the boarder income but I could just pick up another day at work and make more money then boarder even paid.

Found a pretty darn cute little mule. Hes green broke, but I don't really need something to ride...I ride Jax! I just need soemthing that will be nice to him in the pasture and not flip out when we go ride!


----------



## Uze

evilamc said:


> Woot woot I'm excited!!! I've talked my husband into letting me get a 2nd horse/mule to be Jax's companion so I can kick out my boarder! It will suck not getting the boarder income but I could just pick up another day at work and make more money then boarder even paid.
> 
> Found a pretty darn cute little mule. Hes green broke, but I don't really need something to ride...I ride Jax! I just need soemthing that will be nice to him in the pasture and not flip out when we go ride!


Aww that is awesome  I LOVE mules! One of my friends when I was younger had a couple and they were my favorite animals on their farm. I'm sure Jax will appreciate the friends~

-------

I visited Walter today despite it being FREEZING outside. (Being a native Floridian, I don't seem to handle the cold well, lol) I did some ground work with him, and I was really pleased. Before I met Walter, a few months back I leased a horse named Frankie. He was a "Sat in the pasture for months/years and forgot about him" horse, so he was pretty wild when I leased him. He threw so many challenges at me, and I'm forever grateful because I learned a lot from him. They really helped me develop skills for problem-solving, and I've applied some of that to Walter today and I was very happy with how he responded to it. I think he's going to be a great horse for me! PPE is scheduled for the 26th


----------



## evilamc

Thats great that you got to work with Walter some! Good luck with the PPE  I hope he passes with flying colors.

Yes Jax will be sooooo happy to have a new friend that doesn't constantly bully him like my boarders horse does. It makes me so frustrated and its heart breaking to watch sometimes.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Thats fantastic!

Bareback isn't entirely my specialty either not because of balance but because I can't get on lol without help.


I'm really excited because I am going to a movie screening tonight for a horse movie called Taming wild !


----------



## evilamc

Rainaisabelle said:


> Thats fantastic!
> 
> Bareback isn't entirely my specialty either not because of balance but because I can't get on lol without help.
> 
> 
> I'm really excited because I am going to a movie screening tonight for a horse movie called Taming wild !


You just need to find something higher to get on from  Teaching Jax to "line up" to me for mounting I think has been the best thing I've ever taught him. I can get him to line up to me from anything now so I can get on bareback...or if I have to get off on the trail I just find a ditch...tree stump...rock...whatever. I only need like 3-4 more inches to be able to gte on him easily (saddled)...I'm such a midget lol! Bareback I can use my 2 step block or something of that height and do a little jump...but 3 step block I can just slide right on lol!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> You just need to find something higher to get on from  Teaching Jax to "line up" to me for mounting I think has been the best thing I've ever taught him. I can get him to line up to me from anything now so I can get on bareback...or if I have to get off on the trail I just find a ditch...tree stump...rock...whatever. I only need like 3-4 more inches to be able to gte on him easily (saddled)...I'm such a midget lol! Bareback I can use my 2 step block or something of that height and do a little jump...but 3 step block I can just slide right on lol!


I need to get some crates. I don't do bareback often so that's alright lol


----------



## Uze

evilamc said:


> Thats great that you got to work with Walter some! Good luck with the PPE  I hope he passes with flying colors.
> 
> Yes Jax will be sooooo happy to have a new friend that doesn't constantly bully him like my boarders horse does. It makes me so frustrated and its heart breaking to watch sometimes.


Thank you  I'm excited to be able to work with him as "my" horse. I have little doubt he will show up any problems but it's going to be a long 3 days lol.

Aww I understand. I'm glad Jax won't have to be in that situation anymore. It can hard sometimes finding the right pasture mate. I had a mare many years ago that hated being alone in a pasture that she would jump the fences to be with the horses, haha. I'm happy for Jax! (Also, love his name. My old male bearded dragon was named Jax)


----------



## gingerscout

yeah I had to use a block, I used one for so long i got spoiled. I tried to mount from the ground the other day, Ren was so patient.. ha ha.. he looked at me like you can do it. I finally got on but it took me 2-3 tries, and I felt so out of shape..LOL


----------



## lostastirrup

Hi! I know i havent been sayin much, but I felt like I needed to share this awesome experience:
I WENT TO A REINING CLINIC- me. a staunch dressage rider who really likes nice covered arenas and perfect footing and letters everywhere. 
And it was awesome. I was using this little qh gelding of a friend of mine's and I was borrowing a saddle (cause my little 16inch shortflap dressage saddle would look like a postage stamp) and I had the best time. We trailored out and got to start some maneuvers and I learned some bits and pieces about reining. -Turns out it is a lot like Dressage. And I love how laid back the crowd was. Everyone was really supporting and they all thought the little green as grass 4yo I was riding was a real gem- and truly he is. And it was really gratifying to me to confirm that good horsemanship is the same the world-around, the same principles that work in dressage work in reining. And It was great to race around in the open air, meeting new people and just enjoying horses. I have not converted... but I could definitely see dabbling in the world of reining!

just thought I'd share.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

lostastirrup said:


> Hi! I know i havent been sayin much, but I felt like I needed to share this awesome experience:
> I WENT TO A REINING CLINIC- me. a staunch dressage rider who really likes nice covered arenas and perfect footing and letters everywhere.
> And it was awesome. I was using this little qh gelding of a friend of mine's and I was borrowing a saddle (cause my little 16inch shortflap dressage saddle would look like a postage stamp) and I had the best time. We trailored out and got to start some maneuvers and I learned some bits and pieces about reining. -Turns out it is a lot like Dressage. And I love how laid back the crowd was. Everyone was really supporting and they all thought the little green as grass 4yo I was riding was a real gem- and truly he is. And it was really gratifying to me to confirm that good horsemanship is the same the world-around, the same principles that work in dressage work in reining. And It was great to race around in the open air, meeting new people and just enjoying horses. I have not converted... but I could definitely see dabbling in the world of reining!
> 
> just thought I'd share.



That sounds like fun! I wish we had cool clinics around my area !


----------



## lostastirrup

Thats one thing Im not used to either. Where Im from they are few and far between, but this one was available cheep, good info, and not far from home. really a blast. I loved it. It made me realize how ready this little horse is. He just thrives when you push him. All he wants is a job to do and do it well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's so cool, lostastirrup! 

So happy Jax will have some peace! Then he can finally eat hay without worrying his mom crazy


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We have some jump/dressage clinics and a few western clinics. Although we have some decent shows like the Mareeba all breeds and the Cairns show !


----------



## animallover101

Sky- I got emotional during my lesson about fifteen minutes into it as I really didn't want to be riding bareback. It just something feel uncomfortable or not right or whatever. I have never fallen off a hose or anything like that. I'm not sure what my issue is with bareback...

Evilamc- I know it is but I just don't like it...I rather do other stuff that I'm scared off but I know I can push through a lot easier


----------



## Werecat

animallover101 said:


> Sky- I got emotional during my lesson about fifteen minutes into it as I really didn't want to be riding bareback. It just something feel uncomfortable or not right or whatever. I have never fallen off a hose or anything like that. I'm not sure what my issue is with bareback...
> 
> Evilamc- I know it is but I just don't like it...I rather do other stuff that I'm scared off but I know I can push through a lot easier


I have only as a child sat on a pony bareback and just walked him in small circles, but he was my cousin's Shetland and I was able to climb on using a block. I think as an adult, and with my own horse who has been ridden bareback before, just not by me, I'd be a little nervous, too. I don't think I'd be happy if someone made me do it before I was ready, either. Give it time, don't do anything that makes you feel unsafe and anxious. Maybe once you are more confident in your riding and in the horse you are working with, it wont seem as scary. And if you never want to do it, that's okay too. Just have fun and be safe.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Taming wild was a brilliant movie so glad I went !


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Lostastirrup, that sounds like fun! I've never tried reining, but I did ride a horse ages ago who did slide stops, it was awesome!

For the bareback thing, I went through a period with my mare of being to lazy to bother putting a saddle on to ride, so I rode bareback for a few months straight...it really helped with my seat and balance...that was a couple years ago now and I could really do with getting back into it again. But if it's something that makes you uncomfortable, I'd just leave it alone until you feel ready. No need to make riding no fun when you have the opportunity to enjoy it.


----------



## Tazzie

darkpony said:


> I currently work full time, and am starting my last semester of Nursing school. I will be graduating on May 16th, Running a half marathon on May 22nd, marrying my high school sweetheart on June 11th, and then heading to Punta Cana for 10 days (where I hope to make a baby):loveshower::wink:


So, I haven't finished reading past this, but haha! Love it! My cousin made a baby on their honeymoon  Kids are fun!


----------



## Tazzie

Analisa, that sucks 

Evilamc, that's exciting to get another equid and to kick the boarder out!!

Sky, yay for a good ride!!

Animal, I've never done more than a light trot on my mare, but I KNOW she hasn't had much bareback riding since I broke her myself. I LOVE hopping on bareback, but terrified of going faster on her since she can get excited to canter. I'd like to eventually when we have an actual arena...

And we tried Izzie's costume on her! I'm in love! I haven't posted a full body pic anywhere since I have a girl that has seriously been trying to copy EVERYTHING we do and it's getting VERY old. She thinks half Arabs are mutts (publicly stated this), think she's going to be able to show at regionals (she's never shown her own horse, over exaggerated his showing accomplishments, and only stated this after others said they hope we actually go to regionals since we qualified last year AND for this year already), and then said she would love to get a royal blue and silver costume to show in (her "colors" have always been turquoise and black, and only said this after I said we were having one made...). So, needless to say... I've been very private with it until we show March 20th...

But you all can have an even better sneak peak than my facebook friends got


----------



## evilamc

Wow what a cool costume!!!! I can't wait to see the rest!!


----------



## Tazzie

I posted a video of it in my journal  I'm in love with it!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wow did you make that?!?!


----------



## Tazzie

Oh no, I have ZERO sewing skills! I found a girl who makes them AND she's the only one I found that would make them fit over a helmet. I refuse to ride without one even for native costume!


----------



## gingerscout

looks awesome, I can't wait to get my matching breast collar made up, so I can model Ren in his new getup, maybe change the pad color from teal as well


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's 2am and I was going through photos of Roy since everyone's on the subject of their own horses . 

Not going to lie I had a bit of a cry he's come so far and is only now starting to fill out again ;( I am so proud of him honestly ! 

I am a sook lol


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Izzies costume looks amazing!! 

And Roy has made such a transformation! Good work with him. 


I finally got to take my mare for a nice long tail ride today. Got lost and ended up someplace I wasn't supposed to be. But after an hour and a half we made our way back to the trail and towards home. My best girl was all about getting to move today. She wanted to go go go. Love that horse so much.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well done Roy!!! Keep it up with him, and he'll look even more super!


----------



## gypsygirl

Update on mr kid... Not limping so bad and seems to prefer his hoof unwrapped. Just back to soaking. The leg on the other hand is now swollen over his knee :/ I'm thinking cellulitis. I'm going to try and get some antibiotics from a nearby vet. There are really only cow vets around here and my vet of choice I have to haul to. With my job so crazy right now it's really not an option. Both front legs are wrapped and the hoof is naked. At least he will willingly walk today, which he wouldn't last night. I have him a bunch of bute so hopefully that helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

So I went to the barn today to hang out with Zoey and these people came(I've never seen them before) the girl came in and was saying Zoey was once her horse. I wasn't sure so I just stayed in the area with her and message my coach who was at work to make sure. But her SO came out and talk to the dad and stuff. I felt kinda weird since the girl pretty much did a lot of stuff with Zoey that I was wanting to do(I'm kinda the type of person who lets people somewhat walk over me at times) once they left(I think the SO kinda told them they had to leave since he saw I was there) I was going to ride Zoey and take her out for a nice relaxing trail ride but that didn't work so well since she was acting a bit off and wanting to somewhat take off and do other stuff.(the girl lunged her somewhat and Zoey did buck once) So I took her back to the ring and only rode for a few minutes as I wasn't feeling into it really and I could sense Zoey wasn't either so I untacked her and put her back into the paddock. I tried to play with my coach's horse as I had gotten a jolly ball for Zoey but she doesn't seem to want to play with it and I know my coach's horse knows how to. But that didn't work too well either so I pretty much just left the barn feeling a bit meh. 

Also, I might have leasing two horses now technically as I respond to an ad for someone who was interested in starting a horse like club and it's only 50 dollars a month so it isn't that bad. I'd still lease Zoey and stuff but now I can experience other horses and be around different people.(Sometimes I feel a bit weird being at the place I go to...because of the boarders there who I know one quite well but don't have a great relationship with.)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> So I went to the barn today to hang out with Zoey and these people came(I've never seen them before) the girl came in and was saying Zoey was once her horse. I wasn't sure so I just stayed in the area with her and message my coach who was at work to make sure. But her SO came out and talk to the dad and stuff. I felt kinda weird since the girl pretty much did a lot of stuff with Zoey that I was wanting to do(I'm kinda the type of person who lets people somewhat walk over me at times) once they left(I think the SO kinda told them they had to leave since he saw I was there)


That just sounds so shady  Why would she lunge a horse that she could ride anyway if she was "once her horse" So weird...

I'm sorry you felt meh, honestly it just felt like the whole tone of your day was decided upon by that shady dealing. Hopefully they never come back. You deserve to be happy at your barn, leasing or not

Oh, a riding club. That sounds interesting!


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> That just sounds so shady  Why would she lunge a horse that she could ride anyway if she was "once her horse" So weird...
> 
> I'm sorry you felt meh, honestly it just felt like the whole tone of your day was decided upon by that shady dealing. Hopefully they never come back. You deserve to be happy at your barn, leasing or not
> 
> Oh, a riding club. That sounds interesting!


That's what I thought! But by the time she was lunging the SO was there and watching her and talking to the dad. 

Mostly likely yes as I was just not into it much anymore and Zoey also wasn't really helping but she probably felt strange about it..

If they do come back, I'm pretty sure my coach has to be there or well my coach will let me know ahead of time. I'm not sure really. I don't think my coach was too please though with the random showing up of them since only people allow to show up without telling her is ones that are boarding/leasing.

It does! It would give me a break from my stubborn mare(like I'd still spend time with Zoey but maybe not as much as Zoey is used quite a bit and stuff during times I'm not there clearly but I know ahead of time)


----------



## animallover101

I think this riding club might be a good thing...as I'm starting to really rethink about the place I'm at currently...


----------



## Werecat

So, this is my first horse so along with new horse ownership, this is also the first time I've had to worry about tack. I ride my horse in an eggbutt snaffle, it's what I prefer and also what he's grown up being ridden in. I had a curb chain because that's what I was taught, that the curb chain are my brakes... but the more reading I am doing the more I am like... this curb chain does nothing for a snaffle but act as a safety to make sure the bit doesn't slide out of his mouth during any sort of dicey situation. Right now he's in a western bridle, no nose band.

I do not ride in a leverage or shanked bit, and I don't ever plan to, I can communicate with him just fine in a snaffle... so after reading I ordered just a leather strap to put in place of the curb chain.

I am curious if my instructor will say anything, but it will be a while before we go for a ride next because the weather just has not been good, and she has limited time. I really need to be practicing bridling my horse (he's still refusing to take the bit, though the last time he did well when my instructor bridled him), and if there's no need for the curb chain, that's one less thing to deal with. Also want the weather to clear so I can get the vet out to check his teeth and do a sheath cleaning. I LOVE fluffy snow but the ice that's under it makes a lot of the non city roads dangerous.

Do any of you who ride in snaffles bother with even a leather strap?


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Werecat - I've never actually heard of using a leather strap on a snaffle, not really sure what it would help do? I feel like if everything else was adjusted properly there wouldn't be a need for it. But, I'm not a tack expert by any means, so maybe someone else has better insight!

So, this morning on my timehop some pictures of Nav and I from a year ago popped up, and I was so amazed by how much better he is now than he was a year ago! And I remember thinking about how good he was at the time too! It's interesting to see the improvement, and kind of a nice boost to think that even though the improvement is very gradual and I sometimes can't see it, it is happening.


----------



## animallover101

The only bad/good part of me trying to go to this new place is it would be at the end of the month where I meet the people and I might just have to possibly risk it and try it there while ending my lease on Zoey...


----------



## RunCabelaRun

Hello! My name is Rachel. I have a horse that hasn't been ridden in a month and a half due to an injury. We were given a clean bill of health on Saturday and I need some advice on what to start him out with to ease him back into heavy riding.


----------



## darkpony

animallover101 said:


> Sky- I got emotional during my lesson about fifteen minutes into it as I really didn't want to be riding bareback. It just something feel uncomfortable or not right or whatever. I have never fallen off a hose or anything like that. I'm not sure what my issue is with bareback...
> 
> Evilamc- I know it is but I just don't like it...I rather do other stuff that I'm scared off but I know I can push through a lot easier


The more you do it, the more you will learn to like it. I honestly dont know why I even own a saddle (or 3) lol! I now prefer to go bareback, and its probably mostly because Im too lazy. If I am just going to be riding for an hour or so, Id rather not waste half my time tacking up. Its GREAT in the winter. Its like a built in heated seat. Everyone is different though! I remember when it was a little uncomfortable for me too.


----------



## darkpony

animallover101 said:


> Sky- I got emotional during my lesson about fifteen minutes into it as I really didn't want to be riding bareback. It just something feel uncomfortable or not right or whatever. I have never fallen off a hose or anything like that. I'm not sure what my issue is with bareback...
> 
> Evilamc- I know it is but I just don't like it...I rather do other stuff that I'm scared off but I know I can push through a lot easier


The more you do it, the more you will learn to like it. I honestly dont know why I even own a saddle (or 3) lol! I now prefer to go bareback, and its probably mostly because Im too lazy. If I am just going to be riding for an hour or so, Id rather not waste half my time tacking up. Its GREAT in the winter. Its like a built in heated seat. Everyone is different though! I remember when it was a little uncomfortable for me too.


----------



## animallover101

darkpony said:


> The more you do it, the more you will learn to like it. I honestly dont know why I even own a saddle (or 3) lol! I now prefer to go bareback, and its probably mostly because Im too lazy. If I am just going to be riding for an hour or so, Id rather not waste half my time tacking up. Its GREAT in the winter. Its like a built in heated seat. Everyone is different though! I remember when it was a little uncomfortable for me too.


It's not that it is uncomfortable for me...or anything like that
It's something else but I don't know what


----------



## MrsKD14

Wow! I've been off for two days and had a few pages to catch up! Lol 

Animal, you will figure out what works for you guys. Some people just don't like bareback and that's ok. 

Run, in endurance we say "long slow distance" or LSD. It's working for my guy to just slowly increase his distance or speed but never both at the same time along with plenty of rest. 

Pardon me, I do not remember your name, but a saddle club sounds like a lot of fun and a way to make friends! I'm sorry you are having issues with that girl. Your costume is amazing! 

We've been out of town at an ACTHA ride. It's actually the first one I've done technically. My former mare freaking out and losing it (my fault) kinda ruined our other attempt. We've done obstacle course challenges but haven't had much luck with ones put on by an organization. My boy was fabulous and tried his heart out on the obstacles for me! This is great for a horse that can really struggle for slowing down. We won 3rd on the trail and 4th in the arena. Oh and judge's pick. 

I really tried to like the competition but it just wasn't quite what I was looking for. I like the concept. But I trailered a total of 8 hours to ride a slow 12 miles and ride in the arena for 7 minutes. I dunno. I may stick to the ones put on by random barns for the fun of it and stick to longer distance events.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I went to see Roy today and I was going to take him for a hack but it was so wet it was absolutely pouring and will be for the whole next week  but we did play around and he followed me around. I have this video of him playing and I'll post it on my thread but I absolutely love these kind of days.


----------



## evilamc

MrsKD14 said:


> Wow! I've been off for two days and had a few pages to catch up! Lol
> 
> Animal, you will figure out what works for you guys. Some people just don't like bareback and that's ok.
> 
> Run, in endurance we say "long slow distance" or LSD. It's working for my guy to just slowly increase his distance or speed but never both at the same time along with plenty of rest.
> 
> Pardon me, I do not remember your name, but a saddle club sounds like a lot of fun and a way to make friends! I'm sorry you are having issues with that girl. Your costume is amazing!
> 
> We've been out of town at an ACTHA ride. It's actually the first one I've done technically. My former mare freaking out and losing it (my fault) kinda ruined our other attempt. We've done obstacle course challenges but haven't had much luck with ones put on by an organization. My boy was fabulous and tried his heart out on the obstacles for me! This is great for a horse that can really struggle for slowing down. We won 3rd on the trail and 4th in the arena. Oh and judge's pick.
> 
> I really tried to like the competition but it just wasn't quite what I was looking for. I like the concept. But I trailered a total of 8 hours to ride a slow 12 miles and ride in the arena for 7 minutes. I dunno. I may stick to the ones put on by random barns for the fun of it and stick to longer distance events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thats still cool though! Sorry you didn't enjoy it as much as you thought you would. Come spring I may look for some ACTHA rides around here. I did a jtr back home a few years ago with my last horse and I had a blast! It was 10 miles and 10 obstacles along the way, go at your own pace.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

RunCabelaRun said:


> Hello! My name is Rachel. I have a horse that hasn't been ridden in a month and a half due to an injury. We were given a clean bill of health on Saturday and I need some advice on what to start him out with to ease him back into heavy riding.


His Rachel,

It's probably a good idea to start a thread under horse health or training 

But welcome to the Twenty Somethings' thread


----------



## MrsKD14

Evilamc it was ok, I was just kind of let down on how short the trail was and how much standing around there was. I am just a hair too hyper for that. Lol. It was me not the ride. There was however an old race track with excellent footing on the property and some of us enjoyed a short hand gallop around it. My boy loved that! Everyone was laughing at home much happier he looked after got out a good run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Werecat

I totally feel your pain, Rainaisabelle. It isn't raining here.... YET, but we've got pummeled by snow, which underneath had ice (my horse was stalled for 2 days straight because of the ice in the pastures, which has thawed now, luckily), but it'll be raininig starting tomorrow til who knows when. No riding for a while, but I kind of want to get his bit issue worked out before the next ride anyway (have the vet look at his teeth, etc).

But in the mean time, I ordered a copper oval link snaffle to see if it'll be more comfortable for him than a single joint. Made sure I purchased through amazon so if he hates it, I'll clean it up and return it lol. I'm trying a 4.75" since the 5" are a tiny bit too wide for him I think. Hopefully I can practice bridling him without anyone assisting me. He sometimes is calmer when it's just us. Lesson horses have completely spoiled me over the years.

Is it awful that I'm hoping this bit issue is just him needing a floating? (Would've had him checked much sooner but weather has been ick and people have been holed up, myself included). Aside from him not wanting to actually take the bit, that is the only indication we have found that he may need his teeth checked. He is fine once it's actually in his mouth though, phew!

Tack exploration stuff aside, I'm just super excited to see my boy, I haven't been able to make it out since before the storm hit on Thursday! Today I'm just going to go out there and relax with him for a short bit since my father has to take me and I don't want to keep him waiting since he injured his knee (29 years old and need a ride from Daddy because I don't have my own 4x4 yet. Oy... lol!)


----------



## animallover101

I wish decisions where easier to make....


----------



## Werecat

animallover101 said:


> I wish decisions where easier to make....


Very true. But if you don't have to rush, just take your time with this new place and see how you like it. Is your lease month to month with Zoey?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Whooo Happy Australia Day 

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE !


----------



## animallover101

Werecat said:


> Very true. But if you don't have to rush, just take your time with this new place and see how you like it. Is your lease month to month with Zoey?


Yes it is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Werecat, I wouldn't worry too much about having your dad drive you. I have a truck and trailer and experience driving them and still had to ask my dad to make the twelve hour up and back journey with me to get ove home. Sometimes daddys just rock like that though.


----------



## evilamc

So I met a little Paso mare today, about 20 years old, in great shape, she was rescued 4 years ago and VERY underweight and her hip was out. Shes up to great weight now and did get visited by the chiro and is doing great now. Her hip still looks a tad wonky, I think partially because she could use muscle but is just sitting around..and thats probably all she'll do at my house too if I were to take her. She is still ridable but I didn't test ride her because Im not really looking for another riding horse, just want a sweet horse that will take care of Jax!

I have a lot of other offers its insane!!! A lot are pretty far away though.

A rescue organization has a gelding that I think could really work and they asked if I'd help with some graphic design work for the rescue and they would waive any adoption fee. I said I'd LOVE to help even if I don't adopt one from them. They have one gelding in particular they think would be perfect to me, I think about 6 years old but not broke to ride. Great ground manners and not a bully and doesn't mind hanging by himself if I go ride.

Then theres an ADORABLE 6 month old halfie-x baby for $250...but I dunno if I'm really up for that.

Lastly, theres a 5 year old green broke mule. Cute as can be they've ridden him a few times but he mostly hangs out with the goats and other horses. Not a mean bone in his body but does take time to warm up to new comers/trust them.

So the baby..ya thats prob just a bad idea. The paso mare I really liked but I usually stay away from mares....Gelding from rescue could be promising but is about 3 hours away  Mule could be a LOT of fun...is very inexpensive...but could end up being a challenge since I've never worked with one!

Also theres a woman about 3 hours away that runs a lesson/show barn and has a few that fit my criteria shes ready to retire. One is a morgan that shes been using as a broodmare some but is ready to retire from that and other is a saddlebred gelding. Morgan looked qutie cute but again a mare....eh..gelding was cute but hard to tell in pics if he has a bad sway back or not? Technically not an issue because I don't need a riding horse but shes offering them to me free and says they still are plenty sound to ride if I DID want to. The option to have a 2nd riding horse could be fun for a friend or DH....but how often would that even be to make it worth it...and worth buying a whole nother set of tack!?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Lol lots of choices ! 


We had to cancel our Australia Day BBQ :/ very disappointed


----------



## evilamc

Rainaisabelle said:


> Lol lots of choices !
> 
> 
> We had to cancel our Australia Day BBQ :/ very disappointed


You have no idea. I've literally been offered close to 20 horses. I've been narrowing it down though to location, fit for what I want...well and looks because I'm shallow. The mare today had an adorable face but is kinda plain jane...my husband said shes ugly


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol lots of choices !
> 
> 
> We had to cancel our Australia Day BBQ :/ very disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea. I've literally been offered close to 20 horses. I've been narrowing it down though to location, fit for what I want...well and looks because I'm shallow. The mare today had an adorable face but is kinda plain jane...my husband said shes ugly
Click to expand...

My partner says basically every horse is ugly so don't worry lol!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Went on a nice short trail ride on Roy, he was brilliant he walked on a loose rein. We had a bit of drama when I got off at the entrance to the back of my paddock a friends Arab was showing off but because the ground was wet he slid into his fence! Luckily he came away with a few scratches but he is feeling pretty sorry for himself !


----------



## Werecat

^ Lovely shot and a nice way to spend Australia day!

I am starting to feel a bit frustrated... Warning, this is kind of a rant/getting what's been bothering me off my chest about my first horse experience.

So I love my horse, I really do. We're bonded now and I feel an obligation to help him. I do enjoy riding him, he does great under saddle for the basic around the neighborhood riding. Listens to me when cars are coming and doesn't flip out, hasn't tried to buck me (yet haha), and doesn't buck while lunged, etc. He's safe in that regard. Also he is a SWEET horse.

But I am really frustrated with my boyfriend for telling me to pass on some REALLY good horses that could've been a correct match for me (all had formal training, proven on the trails, good breeding, and regularly worked) because he had a potential for his mother to get a former horse of theirs back, and without having to pay for him.

The initial purchase cost of a horse didn't scare me. What worried me about the entire horse buying process, is all the behavioral issues Bear has. Refusal to bridal, can't be tied (he almost flipped himself over today when a boarder who I've become friendly with wanted to see if he was being stupidly impatient or if he has a genuine fear of being confined/tied).

I love spending time with him, I've grown to trust him as far as I can walk around him, stand behind him, etc. but I don't trust him to let me work with his feet, etc. He was a little brat when the farrier came out, just as I unfortunately expected. He was able to trim him just fine, but when he tried to rasp his read feet he gave him a seriously hard time. The farrier gave him a plop to the belly, corrected him, and continued to work with him until he couldn't anymore.

For his age (16) I wanted the trade off to be that he had been there, done that. I feel I have all the downfalls of a young/green horse, without the benefit of age.

I guess I am at that point where I am starting to look up behavioral trainers in my area, because this is beyond me, and while I am teaching him to give to poll pressure, etc. and may be able to overcome the bridling issue myself (waiting on the vet to come out to confirm if he needs a floating or not), but the jumping back/panicking when tied, I just cannot. He came very close to flipping himself over today and breaking his neck, which proves the last few weeks of what we've been doing has done nothing to help fix this problem.

I wanted an older calm horse for my first horse, not an older horse with holes in his training and multiple behavioral issues. I know there's no such thing as a perfect horse, and I didn't expect this one to be, but he really is not what I was looking for in this regard.

I can't just... SELL this horse (honestly I don't want to), but I don't think my bf's mom has a place for him to go if I were to send him back to her... so more than likely he'd end back up at that horrid place he was at for 2 years. (I actually was able to find youtube videos and videos on their facebook and just was really not happy with what I saw and how god-awfully these kids were riding.)

I think I'm taking this frustration out on my boyfriend by keeping out conversations short, etc. because I feel he put me in this situation, but in reality he was trying to do a good and nice thing for me and I don't want to seem like an ungrateful nag but telling him all of this... he is aware of the troubles we've been having with Bear, but not how it's affecting me.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Could you sell him with the disclosed problems ?


----------



## Tazzie

Where was he at for 2 years? Was it a place up here? I'm just super curious (you can PM me if you'd like so you don't post the place publicly)

I'm sorry you're dealing with all of this :/ I wish I could offer help or advice too, but I wouldn't know where to begin myself. Not to that extent. I can't leave Izzie tied alone because she learned at a different place if she pulls back hard enough she will break her halter, but she doesn't pull back when we are around her. A behavioral trainer would probably be a good idea.

As far as the bridling issues, have you tried placing the bit on top of sugar cubes in the palm of your hand? We had horses that would refuse the bit (teeth were fine) because they didn't want to work. But a tasty snack got them over that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's actually not that bad of an issue. He likely just needs time with a rope and with his feet. 

My horse used to kick the snot out of people messing with his feet (little before I got him, but still took a few swings in my care) so he's proof that it can get better.

PM Cherie and ask her for advice. She's likely done it a hundred or more times than I have.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Raina, sorry about your bbq, that sucks! But it looks like you and Roy had a good ride. 

Were, I'm sorry your having a rough time. If you don't want to sell bear, and you can swing owning two horses I would do it. But maybe have a talk with your boyfriend about what you expect out any new horse you get, and that it's important to you too see and experience that horse before you buy. Maybe just a level, expressive conversation would help.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yep was disappointed, no Aussie pride today! No one seemed interested. We did have someone burn the flag Infront of an RSL but that's the wrong kind of enthusiasm.


----------



## animallover101

Now things seems more confusing/complicated then before


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Now things seems more confusing/complicated then before


What's wrong ?


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> What's wrong ?


I've been thinking about leaving my barn that I'm at to go to this riding like club that is an hour away from me. 
The reason why I'm thinking about leaving is because the boarders there(there's only four in total and one lease which is me) three of them are super close and I feel left out and everything. I know one of the boarders quite well but we have a rocky relationship so sometimes things aren't the best. She is somewhat the problem too as I feel as though the other two somewhat kinda just follower her plus they've known her longer too and stuff.
I tried to talk my BO/coach once about it(after something) and she did say how she was going to try to fix it and stuff but I'm not sure if it's really working...
Then how things were on Sunday kinda didn't help things as I did try to say how I felt awkward and stuff with the situation...She well I guess wasn't the most empathetic or whatever...which would've been fine if she hadn't told me before that I could always come to talk to her and stuff so I mean I don't know what I was fully excepting to come from the conversation but I did know I didn't except any sort of apology or anything like that as it wasn't her fault. 
So yesterday she message me...yeah I'm not sure anymore..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

If you're not happy then you should leave. I know that that makes it harder but horses are meant to be enjoyed ! Find somewhere you can make your own friends.

I almost left my current Agistment after an agistee was having a go at me over something that had nothing to do with me but people had played Chinese whispers and told the agister I had said things I hadn't.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Not to be mean but the BO can't fix relationship problems for you. It's a business for them, and they aren't your mother or father. That is something you have to decide to work on, or not. If the others are willing, then that is their loss.

A barn should be a fun place for you and your horse you are leasing. If it isn't, something needs to change.


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Not to be mean but the BO can't fix relationship problems for you. It's a business for them, and they aren't your mother or father. That is something you have to decide to work on, or not. If the others are willing, then that is their loss.
> 
> A barn should be a fun place for you and your horse you are leasing. If it isn't, something needs to change.


I was never really except her to fix it or anything. 
I should mention the barn I go at is probably somewhat different then some others here. 
I just feel conflicted overall with things as what she said to me first on Sunday well I wasn't sure how to really take it I guess? I was just telling her about how I felt the situation or whatever but I suppose that wasn't good on my part. Just some things she said to me yesterday well I'm just not sure how to feel about things anymore..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

What did she say ?


----------



## Werecat

Yes I'd definitely have to disclose his issues if I were to ever sell him (or even adopt him to an approved home). He'd probably do wonderfully as a companion horse. He is very polite in pasture, no aggression to other horses and he is submissive when challenged. Bear is also very equine social (and nice with humans and good with children on ground), but I love him too much at this point to re-home him. Just the very thought makes my heart break. I think he's got me wrapped around his little hoof and I'm going to do what I can to work with him through these problems.

Tonight I met up with my instructor and a boarder who I've become friendly with and who has done training professionally over the years. After seeing his behavior over the last few months, we've come to the conclusion that he is a horse that just learned some bad behaviors while on ground after being handled by people who were intimidated by his antics and didn't correct them, or after being ridden/handled time and time again by children/people who didn't know how to handle or ride properly. He also was in "semi retirement" for the past couple of months before he came to me, so he also may just be ornery and not wanting to work. 

I am going to try to handle/fix these things with the help of people at the barn who have started, trained, and worked with "problem" horses (and advice from this forum as so many of you actually helped me already without you knowing), that have years of experience that exceed my time on this earth. If it gets to the point that I can no longer handle his issues/not making progress, I'll bring in a behavioral specialist/training to hopefully work out the kinks. I've been looking and asking around to see who's available in our general area.

As Analisa said, my ideal situation is to get his behavioral issues worked out (in works with my vet to have his teeth checked and floated if they absolutely need it and waiting until May for the Equine Dentist to come out would be a bad idea if he is in any discomfort) and get a second horse. Right now I am boarding, there is currently a second stall available until the end of the month, so I had first refusal on that one too, however that'd be 600 in board for two horses, which I could wing if only I didn't have a mortgage on my own property. I could theoretically move him and hypothetical horse to my own property (near where I live but don't live there yet, since it's just land, no house yet), but I'd have to accelerate the build on my barn which I wanted to do right and take my time on, and replace all the fencing before then. Then I'd lose the help of the people at the boarding barn that have proven to be super, super helpful (and fun people to go riding with).

After hopefully some time in the next few days, I'll know for sure if its his teeth are causing the bit problem, or if it's a learned behavior. I am making some progress with him not being nervous with having his poll touched and give to pressure and to keep his head down so I can actually get my arm over his head when bridling.

After tonight and seeing just how supportive people can be at the farm, I really do feel confident that I have help. Also, hilarious how small the horse world is, before I got Bear I had responded to a local ad about a bay arabian gelding, but they never responded. She happened to be a barefoot farrier. Well, turns out that she's the farrier that my new friend at the barn uses, and I think I'll be switching to her. She does the mustang roll and all that important stuff for a barefoot horse. So I'll be meeting her next month. I will ask her about that little Arabian and if she got my message. 

Also the Farm is up in Northern KY. They run a large youth group, religious driven. They aren't a bad association, but they do not have any actual trainers or instructors on site or affiliated with the program, and that is probably what untrained my horse in a lot of the things he was taught by my bf's mom.


----------



## kelseyannxo

Wow! Started a few weeks ago and already 40 pages. Hello, other twenty somethings! 

I'm 21 years old and I work full time at a hospital as a student nurse. (Which means I am studying full time to deduct that first word off my name.) If all goes as planned, I will graduate in 2018! 

I've been riding since the age of 3 but my parents never saw horse back riding as a necessity. So, from the time I was 16 and got my first job, I was forced to pay for lessons of my own, and I was never able to afford my own horse, and still can't. That doesn't mean I won't own one as soon as I graduate. I learned to ride Western at age 3 and switched to English at age 15 and have loved nothing more since. I focus on Hunter jumpers and XC and well, that's mainly it! I don't find too much interest in dressage. Jumping is my passion.

I show during show season and "my" horse and I school our butts off during off season. One of my 2016 goals is to move past 2'6 where I'm at now and get up to 3'. I am so busy all the time with work and school that I hardly find time to ride more than once a week nowadays, but it never ever leaves my mind. Seems to be the common pattern here.

I have a 5 year old mutt named Marley and 2 cats, Mya and Max. They are my whole life outside of horses and adult - things. (<--still getting the hang of that) 

Anyone else on the lower end of the 20's scale feel like they're struggling to finance their money and budget properly at this age? With or without a horse? I feel as though that's been my biggest struggle in the last year or so! 

Nice to chat with you all!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

kelseyannxo said:


> Wow! Started a few weeks ago and already 40 pages. Hello, other twenty somethings!
> 
> I'm 21 years old and I work full time at a hospital as a student nurse. (Which means I am studying full time to deduct that first word off my name.) If all goes as planned, I will graduate in 2018!
> 
> I've been riding since the age of 3 but my parents never saw horse back riding as a necessity. So, from the time I was 16 and got my first job, I was forced to pay for lessons of my own, and I was never able to afford my own horse, and still can't. That doesn't mean I won't own one as soon as I graduate. I learned to ride Western at age 3 and switched to English at age 15 and have loved nothing more since. I focus on Hunter jumpers and XC and well, that's mainly it! I don't find too much interest in dressage. Jumping is my passion.
> 
> I show during show season and "my" horse and I school our butts off during off season. One of my 2016 goals is to move past 2'6 where I'm at now and get up to 3'. I am so busy all the time with work and school that I hardly find time to ride more than once a week nowadays, but it never ever leaves my mind. Seems to be the common pattern here.
> 
> I have a 5 year old mutt named Marley and 2 cats, Mya and Max. They are my whole life outside of horses and adult - things. (<--still getting the hang of that)
> 
> Anyone else on the lower end of the 20's scale feel like they're struggling to finance their money and budget properly at this age? With or without a horse? I feel as though that's been my biggest struggle in the last year or so!
> 
> Nice to chat with you all!


Before my parents moved to Tasmania my dad drew up a budget (he was a banker) for my partner and I and we strictly follow it. We can't afford fancy things or we don't go out very often but we can afford a horse and a dog and all our bills.

The way my dad did it was he took our income (I get paid fortnightly) so mine was for ex 860x26/12 =1863 a month is how much I 'earn' and then he put our immediate bills which need to be paid! Then he put our bills that we needed to save for so things like car rego/insurance and worked out how much we would need to stay on top. 

I find sometimes we spend more more and sometimes we spend less depending on birthdays and stuff like that. I am also a nursing student but I only work casual.


----------



## MrsKD14

I'm just turned 24 and my husband is too and we still occasionally get that way. We got married at 22 and being like "oh no! Now what do we do?" But it all worked out. You are being wise in making sure your education is on track and that you have the financial stability. Props to you for keeping up your lessons though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Animallover, I'll tell you a story. 

When I was fifteen, I started cutting after a huge trauma in My life. My parents were unsupportive and I spent most of my time at the barn because it made me feel better. I cut on my legs, so that nobody would see them, since we live in Florida and short sleeves are kind off a necessity. 

We had a pool at the barn, that the barn owners let all the kids swim in in the summer. There were 11 of us kids, and we all were pretty good friends. While we were changing to get ready to swim, one of the girls, K, saw my cuts and scars. She exclaimed how gross they were. I covered them up. A couple of the other girls were concerned. The younger girls hadn't noticed. 

A week later, there were some rumours going around the barn. That I was cutting, (which was true), that I was drinking (not true) and that I was having sex (also not true). 

The parents of all but two of the girls wouldn't let their kids out to the barn while I was there anymore. They wouldn't let them take group lessons with me anymore, would stay and watch so that their kid didn't talk to me. It was humiliating. 

Then my trainer moved to a new barn, and most of us girls followed her...all but the two who had stayed my friends. There it got worse. 

I finally talked to my trainer, who talked to The parents, who told her that K had been telling everyone these nasty things. K was asked to leave the barn. But the damage was done. My parents, who were not very supportive, were tired of me coming home from the barn crying...and sold my horse.

I started going to a small barrel racing facility (even though I had ridden English all my life). I rode a red roan named lady for a retired woman, and learned how to ride barrels. there I met a man who appreciated my English background, and had a 3yr old tb who was growing too big for barrels. He asked me to break his tb. So I did. Then he asked me to retrain his aggressive qh gelding, so I did. Then he recommended me to a buddy of his to put miles on his four year old paint, and start him to the pattern, so I did. And this guy paid me. The move to the little barrel racing barn started my career in training. 


Sometimes, when one place isn't going right, and the people there don't fit, it's a sign to move on. And who knows. That move may change your life.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome KelseyAnn!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I don't know if anyone has read my other thread but maybe people on here have an opinion or suggestion? 

My partner and I are currently looking for a dog to share our life and backyard with at this point we are going to foster while also looking for a dog that suits.

I'll give you a list for as far as I know because my partner is a bit fussy. 

Male
Puppy
Not a cattle dog unfortunately
Medium breed
Loyal 
Good temperament 
Able to live in hot weather !


----------



## gypsygirl

What about a border collie ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

**** hound, (or any medium sized hound, I'm just partial to ***** as we have one and he's awesome) black mouth cur, Australian Shepard (very high energy though, where as ***** and curs are more mellow)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I don't know if anyone has read my other thread but maybe people on here have an opinion or suggestion?
> 
> My partner and I are currently looking for a dog to share our life and backyard with at this point we are going to foster while also looking for a dog that suits.
> 
> I'll give you a list for as far as I know because my partner is a bit fussy.
> 
> Male
> Puppy
> Not a cattle dog unfortunately
> Medium breed
> Loyal
> Good temperament
> Able to live in hot weather !


Some kind of Gun dog, poodle, dalmation (if trained well), or weimaraner


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> What about a border collie ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





AnalisaParalyzer said:


> **** hound, (or any medium sized hound, I'm just partial to ***** as we have one and he's awesome) black mouth cur, Australian Shepard (very high energy though, where as ***** and curs are more mellow)


I think border collies would be a bit to high energy something around medium energy. I don't know if we have **** hounds or black mouth curs I'd have to have a look around. 

I'm in tropical North Queensland Australia if that helps.


----------



## MrsKD14

I have a chow that we shave. She's an angel. Medium energy. Content to lay around on the couch but very excited to go run if offered the chance. Good with the horses too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Oh that's right, your in Australia....that makes it more difficult. I'm not familiar with what breeds you have over there


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Oh that's right, your in Australia....that makes it more difficult. I'm not familiar with what breeds you have over there


Cattle dogs
More cattle dogs

Cattle dogs X kelpies 

Joking we have more then that but most are mutts so you never know what you're gonna get


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> What did she say ?


Mon 8:35pm
Listen. You have to take control of your life and your own situations sometimes. There is nothing I could have done or can do to fix what happened. I know it was awkward. But if she asked to work the horse that I own and that YOU are paying for, you have every right to say no I'm sorry this is my time, but I don't mind if you watch... Saying it's awkward is fine but every time you ask me a question or tell me something and you want an answer you always say you already know... I can't fix things that are out of my control that's for you to do. I can't apologize for something you had control over. Hope this makes sense. If not let me know and we can talk more I don't want you to feel bad or awkward at all lol. Are you able to come out at farrier time tomorrow?? See what goes on

But I wasn't really excepting her to say sorry and stuff. I just don't know and feel kinda bleh/meh about the whole thing. Right now, it is pretty important to me to stay emotionally safe and I'm not sure if I can do that with still being there because of various cases...


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have to give warning about **** dogs, they tend to be quite difficult to train. I have had them my whole life and I never realized how bloody thick they were in the head until I got my ACD - Who is quick as a whip.

Maybe you would enjoy some sort of terrier. They can be ornery, but they are good dogs and hilarious personalities. 

Or a beagle. Of all the hounds, I have found beagles to be the most family friendly. 

I find a lot of pointers, sight hounds, etc tend to be a little neurotic if allowed to be, though if it suits your personality people get along famously with them. Salukis are my favorite sighthound, I find them to be beautifully elegant and kind dogs.

Here's a fun resource if you just want to browse.

Dog Breeds - Types Of Dogs - American Kennel Club


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We ruled out sight hounds or any breed you can trust off a leash because of its hunting instincts.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Rainaisabelle said:


> We ruled out sight hounds or any breed you can trust off a leash because of its hunting instincts.


I'm afraid you are going to have a hard time if that is the case. Every dog, to some extent, is going to have a prey drive or a toy drive. No dog is going to come pre programmed to stick around off leash - That is something you will need to teach it. Sight hound or not is irrelevant.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> I'm afraid you are going to have a hard time if that is the case. Every dog, to some extent, is going to have a prey drive or a toy drive. No dog is going to come pre programmed to stick around off leash - That is something you will need to teach it. Sight hound or not is irrelevant.


I truly agree with you, but we wanted Irish wolfhounds and were told they weren't to be trust off leash same with most sighthounds


----------



## Werecat

Yay, I got woken up this morning by my vet returning my call saying that if I am free this afternoon, he'll come out and check on Bear and we can go from there. We arrived around the same time, and my instructor who now works with our vet was there as well. Between the three of us we were able to keep him relaxed, but he did need to be sedated to have his teeth checked and then floated.

For a horse that's never had his teeth floated, he has great teeth! And yes, he had points on his molars and even on the last two front teeth before his bars (not horrible ones, but they were very apparent). He had sores, though not terrible ones but enough to cause discomfort. He floated them and now they look wonderful, and I bet he feels so much better!  The vet said for a horse not only of his age, but in general he has great teeth. I'm so glad I didn't wait for an equine dentist, because though they would've used hand tools, I couldn't imagine him being in discomfort for that much longer. So glad my vet did a very good job, no bleeding and he let me see the entire process and explained what he was doing every step of the way.

Got his mouth measured for a proper bit size and I'm proud of myself for properly guestimating lol. So the new bit I ordered should fit him comfortably and properly. We'll see how he responds to a french link vs. a single joint.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I use a French link and I found it really good for my TB  


Speaking of my TB had a really good ride today, we had a few derps lol but we finally reached a point where he kept up a trot for me #cry


----------



## Werecat

^ Such a handsome pair you two are! Seeing all that lush green makes me so, so ready for spring!

I am about used to winter and like the no mosquitoes. I'm a total magnet for them, I'm trying to think of ways to help prevent getting so many bites this summer since I'll try to be at the farm every day.

I'm excited to try the french link. I'm going to of course test it with him in the round pen, then graduate to the riding area (it's a grassy outdoor "arena"), and if he does well I'm gonna stick with it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> ^ Such a handsome pair you two are! Seeing all that lush green makes me so, so ready for spring!
> 
> I am about used to winter and like the no mosquitoes. I'm a total magnet for them, I'm trying to think of ways to help prevent getting so many bites this summer since I'll try to be at the farm every day.
> 
> I'm excited to try the french link. I'm going to of course test it with him in the round pen, then graduate to the riding area (it's a grassy outdoor "arena"), and if he does well I'm gonna stick with it.


First time I've heard we are a handsome pair lol! I found the French link to be really nice and it made a difference when I swapped from my D ringed snaffle.


----------



## Werecat

I'm excited to try it  I'll probably give him about a week to two and a half before attempting just to give the sores in his cheeks a chance to heal without him having to think about taking the bit.


----------



## CinnaDex

Hello! I only just found this thread but it is awesome! I am Cinna  
Werecat, I switched one of my geldings from a plain loose ring snaffle to a french link. He was a chronic head tosser and wouldn't let me put a bridle on him - I haven't had a single problem since, so I hope it works for your guy!

Rainaisabelle - how about a staffy? Or a lab? They're pretty common around here. Having dogs with very high prey drives is hard, I have a lovely pair of huskies, but they have very strong instincts, so they have to be on a lead at all times when we go out, haha I love them but I'd also choose a dog that's more relaxed if I could pick again


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I don't like staffys never have, we are going to look at a Cattle/kelpie X wolfhound on Saturday his names buddy he's about 10 weeks old if that doesn't work out we will just stick to fostering.


----------



## Werecat

CinnaDex said:


> Hello! I only just found this thread but it is awesome! I am Cinna
> Werecat, I switched one of my geldings from a plain loose ring snaffle to a french link. He was a chronic head tosser and wouldn't let me put a bridle on him - I haven't had a single problem since, so I hope it works for your guy!


Sounds like my guy!  I sure hope it works out for us as well as it did for you


----------



## CinnaDex

Rainaisabelle said:


> I don't like staffys never have, we are going to look at a Cattle/kelpie X wolfhound on Saturday his names buddy he's about 10 weeks old if that doesn't work out we will just stick to fostering.


That's exciting, I hope that he works out  D 



Werecat said:


> Sounds like my guy!  I sure hope it works out for us as well as it did for you


So do I, best of luck


----------



## Rainaisabelle

CinnaDex said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like staffys never have, we are going to look at a Cattle/kelpie X wolfhound on Saturday his names buddy he's about 10 weeks old if that doesn't work out we will just stick to fostering.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exciting, I hope that he works out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D
> 
> 
> 
> Werecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my guy!  I sure hope it works out for us as well as it did for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do I, best of luck
Click to expand...

So do I but someone else is looking tomorrow so I'm 50/50 but if it doesn't work out we will still open our home to a dog in need of fostering


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Cinna!

Ladies and gents, I accidentally spent 3 HOURS on groundwork fun with my horse last night LOL. He seemed happy though, and made miles of progress


----------



## SorrelHorse

My shoer still has not been out and is not returning my calls. I am rather upset because my good horse is now sore in all four feet and six weeks overdo.

The issue, is that he is the only competent farrier in the valley - he got hurt and got set back like I said earlier, but it's been so long and i wish he would just text me or something and tell me where he is at. sigh.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> My shoer still has not been out and is not returning my calls. I am rather upset because my good horse is now sore in all four feet and six weeks overdo.
> 
> The issue, is that he is the only competent farrier in the valley - he got hurt and got set back like I said earlier, but it's been so long and i wish he would just text me or something and tell me where he is at. sigh.


Oh ****** :/


----------



## mmcleodk

Thats one of the reasons I became a farrier, I hate hearing stories like that and I was frustrated dealing with a few around here.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I can trim but I can't do my own shoes. Don't have the knowledge, even though I have the equipment in the shed. My personal mare has some really specific requirements as well so that makes it harder, that 60 dollar slap on shoe job just wouldn't work for her.


----------



## SorrelHorse

mmcleodk said:


> Thats one of the reasons I became a farrier, I hate hearing stories like that and I was frustrated dealing with a few around here.


Maybe someday that's what I'll do.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SorrelHorse said:


> My shoer still has not been out and is not returning my calls. I am rather upset because my good horse is now sore in all four feet and six weeks overdo.
> 
> The issue, is that he is the only competent farrier in the valley - he got hurt and got set back like I said earlier, but it's been so long and i wish he would just text me or something and tell me where he is at. sigh.


Ugh that's awful :sad: What is their deal?!



mmcleodk said:


> Thats one of the reasons I became a farrier, I hate hearing stories like that and I was frustrated dealing with a few around here.


Yep! That's why I am learning to trim hooves because I can't deal with other people skipping out on appointments or doing a shoddy job.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well I mean he did get hurt so he couldn't work, so I am trying REALLY hard to be understanding of that, but he is driving me crazy with the lack of communication. And the thing is I know him really well, I lived in his house for two years after I graduated, he's done Andrew's horses for ten years, we have an awesome relationship with the guy - And still nothing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Injury is one thing, but it's not unheard of to send a text letting you know what the plan is. He's running a business where his clients (horses) are super dependent on him.

He could even send a text with a referred farrier for the time being, just to make ends meet until they are good to go again.

Anything other than stay radio silent


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Injury is one thing, but it's not unheard of to send a text letting you know what the plan is. He's running a business where his clients (horses) are super dependent on him.
> 
> He could even send a text with a referred farrier for the time being, just to make ends meet until they are good to go again.
> 
> Anything other than stay radio silent


My trimmer let me know after my trim that she would be out until March because she's having eye surgery and gave me a list of names.


It's really rude to leave you in the dark. Even with an injury a simple text with a name and number of who can fit your requirements until he is back on his feet is better then nothing.


----------



## gingerscout

That reminds me, I need to find a new ferrier this year:neutral:
No ride today Ren was a turdbucket.. took a couple of funny videos of him though.lol


----------



## sleighr

Hello all! My name is Savvy (kinda ), I'm 24 years old, and the guy to the left is J.R. I actually do not have him anymore...I got him at the age of 13, then adopted him out to an awesome family, who I'm actually still in contact with, in April 2014 because I was heading out of the country for a year all of 2015. Anyway, I showed a bit locally 4H while I had him and in our younger days, now I'm wanting to get another horse eventually. I'd like to get an Arab or a Morab and get into Endurance. Currently I'm considering moving to Western Montana in a couple of years, but we'll see. 

My only furkid is my liver & white English Springer Spaniel, Magpie. I've had her since she was 8 weeks old, she's turning 14 this year. She's my baby. I've had a whole menagerie of animals though; rats (eight of them), guinea pigs, a cockatiel, some turtles, fire-bellied toads, and a bearded dragon named Loki who I sold to a Beardie breeder and show-er December of 2014 (he was my baby too). Anyway, glad to be here!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We are going to look at the dog like now lol the carer texted me and told me the other people are waiting on a permit. Yay lol!


----------



## Werecat

Welcome back to the states, Savvy! J.R. looked like he had some class.  I would LOVE to get into endurance riding! An Arab (or morab) would be an excellent choice. I've been starting out with shorter hacks on my guy and slowly building him up. He definitely has a lot of go in him, he doesn't suffer from the typical issues an older horse does that has been heavily worked their entire lives. My guy was lucky, though he came to me "broke" (he is fine under saddle) and has been ridden in 4H shows, he still doesn't have many miles on him. I'm mostly working on desensitizing and exercise right now. I wouldn't do long distance on my guy despite his clean bill of health, unless the vet honestly felt it wouldn't hurt him, but I think doing shorter distances to get into it will be fun. Eventually once I'm ready to get a second horse, I'll look for a younger horse that can handle longer treks.

Horses that have done dressage are great prospects for endurance as I'm sure you already know. Having that extra control and knowing how to carry themselves properly helps tremendously. When you do start your shopping phase, please keep us posted! Hope you do get an arabian, but I'm also biased.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Roy must really hate lunging ! We do cavalettis as part of our chiro regime to help strengthen his butt muscles. Well we did some calvetti work only a couple of rounds and then we did some other work like backing up moving over fore/hind and lateral flexion. Anyway when I asked for a lunge again I asked for a trot he reared and I just went off my nut backed him up so quick he almost fell on his butt. 

Very annoyed with him at the moment.

Went and saw the puppy it was fantastic puppy wanted to stay with us the whole time!


----------



## Werecat

^ Sorry Roy gave you a crap time today, but tell us more, will you be adopting this puppy? 

Small victories, I know, but. When I got Bear he was really lazy when walking with the lead. Today, he matched any pace I asked of him. We even went for a jog a couple of laps around the front pond! My legs are a little sore but he is a great jogging buddy and kept a perfect pace/stayed where i asked him to.  He whoa-ed great. He was shown in halter classes when he was a colt, and today I kind of felt he may have remembered some of that.

I don't know but I feel like his attitude with some things are like day and night since his teeth have been floated. This horse was not vocal before, maybe heard him whinny twice since I got him, he's been super talkative lately. When the other horses would whinny to him, he'd ignore them, yesterday and today (with the new horse) they called to him and he returned their call, or when he saw two of his pasture buds returning from a ride, he called to them. I just find it cute cause he has such a deep voice for such a "tiny" horse and I feel like for the first time I'm starting to see his true personality. 

He's had issues with tying, I made an entire thread about it so some of you are already aware. So far just using breaker ties seems to be the safest option. It holds him where I need him to, and so far he hasn't tried pulling when in them (I only use a single tie, I don't really have any need for cross tying).


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> ^ Sorry Roy gave you a crap time today, but tell us more, will you be adopting this puppy?
> 
> Small victories, I know, but. When I got Bear he was really lazy when walking with the lead. Today, he matched any pace I asked of him. We even went for a jog a couple of laps around the front pond! My legs are a little sore but he is a great jogging buddy and kept a perfect pace/stayed where i asked him to.  He whoa-ed great. He was shown in halter classes when he was a colt, and today I kind of felt he may have remembered some of that.
> 
> I don't know but I feel like his attitude with some things are like day and night since his teeth have been floated. This horse was not vocal before, maybe heard him whinny twice since I got him, he's been super talkative lately. When the other horses would whinny to him, he'd ignore them, yesterday and today (with the new horse) they called to him and he returned their call, or when he saw two of his pasture buds returning from a ride, he called to them. I just find it cute cause he has such a deep voice for such a "tiny" horse and I feel like for the first time I'm starting to see his true personality.
> 
> He's had issues with tying, I made an entire thread about it so some of you are already aware. So far just using breaker ties seems to be the safest option. It holds him where I need him to, and so far he hasn't tried pulling when in them (I only use a single tie, I don't really have any need for cross tying).


Roy has some of the similar issues. He won't tie something we have to work on. I take my horse jogging aswell! 

I'm not sure what his lunging problem is he's not in pain but I am getting him a massage when my trimmer/massager comes back. 


It is a high chance we are adopting him. We have put in our application and then they come and do a home inspection. I know they say you should go and look around but we all just clicked he absolutely loved us. 

The foster carer was really surprised when he stay with us when she went to bathe her own dog. It was so cute! We were all just talking and he came and plopped himself Infront of me.


----------



## Werecat

I used to take my old dog (man I miss him so much ) Jogging with me all the time, though we would just go for shorter bursts. Best of luck with Roy's tying issue, I know first hand how difficult it is  Feel free to share any victories you have, I'm willing to try other options.

Yeah, sometimes when you click there's no point in continuing to look. Fingers crossed you guys get him!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> I used to take my old dog (man I miss him so much ) Jogging with me all the time, though we would just go for shorter bursts. Best of luck with Roy's tying issue, I know first hand how difficult it is  Feel free to share any victories you have, I'm willing to try other options.
> 
> Yeah, sometimes when you click there's no point in continuing to look. Fingers crossed you guys get him!


I know I am dreading it :/

I hope we get him as well hes everything we are looking for in a dog!


----------



## gingerscout

My dad has been having health issues for a while, we think its cancer ( my wife the RN) and I, he has been going to the doctor for a while, and has lost weight and looks terrible. The other day he called me and told me if anything ever happened to him, give this and that to my uncle, and let him deal with this and that, and had to stress that I knew it.. now I am getting worried, why would someone call out of the blue to tell me that..:sad:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gingerscout said:


> My dad has been having health issues for a while, we think its cancer ( my wife the RN) and I, he has been going to the doctor for a while, and has lost weight and looks terrible. The other day he called me and told me if anything ever happened to him, give this and that to my uncle, and let him deal with this and that, and had to stress that I knew it.. now I am getting worried, why would someone call out of the blue to tell me that..


I am so sorry that really sucks 

Maybe he's worried? Even at my young age I worry what will happen when I die because my family and my partners don't get along. Everything will be left to my partner except probably a few key items.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ginger, I'm sorry. That had to be really hard to have that conversation. 

Maybe he is just worried, and probably scared. If it were me in that position, I would want to cover all my bases, just in case of the worst case scenario. But I would still encourage him to seek the help he needs, and to be brave and courageous in defeating whatever's going on. People are amazing, and what they can do with a strong support base is incredible. I'm sure your doing everything you can to be there for him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sending hugs, gingerscout

~

Sorry crew, I've been so busy and tired that I haven't updated much. I did ride yesterday and it was really good aside from my position and Sky not being through... but he was bending and trying so yay!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Sending hugs, gingerscout
> 
> ~
> 
> Sorry crew, I've been so busy and tired that I haven't updated much. I did ride yesterday and it was really good aside from my position and Sky not being through... but he was bending and trying so yay!


That's fantastic ! I attached a photo of my partner and the puppy ! The puppy loved me it was weird because dogs usually don't take to me so fast.


----------



## gingerscout

ok looks like I definitely found a place to take lessons, don't know what they offer, or the price yet, I just got contact info and called and left a message. My dad works with the owner and he said absolutely no problem. Its not the other place that may have started me on English but its 20 miles or so closer each way so 30 miles away. I hope they get back to me soon, would love to start asap, sad they wont be on my horse but gotta do what I can


----------



## animallover101

Tomorrow I get the meet the riding club people! I'm nervous but excited!


----------



## gingerscout

ugh sigh *mini rant*.. why do I bother.. I have been on this site for years, and I can't make a topic that brings ANY traffic it seems, I tried to make a topic about my horse, nevermind all the others that get 1000's of views and 100's of responses, if it wasn't for sky I wouldn't have anyone commenting. I asked to move it to a place where it would be seen better, nothing back. It took me 6 hours to upload, fix the last 2 videos I put up, even though they aren't much and I got 1 view in a day in a half. I guess from now on I will stick to commenting and not trying to join the club and brag about my horse..like everyone else her does :wink: LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You should have the journal for your own benefit, not others!

I only upload videos and pictures to look at years later. My journal began in 2011 and I LOVE looking back.

Do that for you, too. Trust me!

Others will troll in and out all the time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thats great animallover and gscout! Best of luck to you both.

I might be showing sooner than I thought. There's a dressage schooling show in March and my BO mentioned it. Who knows!!!


----------



## Werecat

So sorry to hear about your dad, gscout


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Bit nervous we have a house inspection with the dog people coming up and they just told us we need 6ft fencing. We have secure fencing but it's not 6ft. Our friends who have adopted with them also don't have 6ft so I'm wondering if maybe that's something they say loosely :/ we shall see how we go I suppose


----------



## gypsygirl

They probably just say that. And if you are a good fit in other ways you will be fine. We were supposed to have a 6 ft fence when we adopted Hunter and we don't even have any fence. We just showed that he would get enough exercise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> They probably just say that. And if you are a good fit in other ways you will be fine. We were supposed to have a 6 ft fence when we adopted Hunter and we don't even have any fence. We just showed that he would get enough exercise.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a bit stressed about it! We did talk to the fosterer about what fence we had and we are fixing the wonky bits tomorrow and make sure it's all in place and there's no holes. Hopefully it will be fine but I'm still nervous !


----------



## Werecat

When my sister adopted our dog, she only had 4ft fencing at the time (and it was mesh wire. It was a rental). She took brisk walks every day and it sufficed for his exercise. Plus dogs need walks for their mental and physical health, so if I were to pick a home for a dog, I'd want someone who'd take the dog on walks, vs. relying on a backyard for exercise.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> When my sister adopted our dog, she only had 4ft fencing at the time (and it was mesh wire. It was a rental). She took brisk walks every day and it sufficed for his exercise. Plus dogs need walks for their mental and physical health, so if I were to pick a home for a dog, I'd want someone who'd take the dog on walks, vs. relying on a backyard for exercise.


We are going to go get 1.2m high dog mesh fencing and go over the side that isn't very tall.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We have a bit of strange fencing. We have a rectangular property right hand side is panelling because we live next to an old peoples home, the front is big mesh panels and the left side is mesh fencing but not as tall as the front. We are just going to go over it with the dog mesh and see what they say. We did tell the carer what fencing we had at the time.


----------



## Werecat

Yeah, as long as you're being open with them, I'm sure it'll be fine. 

Also, picture from the other day:









What a goofball. lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Yeah, as long as you're being open with them, I'm sure it'll be fine.
> 
> Also, picture from the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a goofball. lol.


Aw so cute ! 

Yeah we didn't lie we told them practically everything and when we did the foster application we told them what type of fencing we had anyway and they were going to approve us. I'll take some photos of the fencing tomorrow. I think when we go over it with the 1.2m high fence it should be fine. 

The carer didn't have 6ft fences in her backyard so we think it might just be like a think they say.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Were, that could be a postcard cover, like "Wish you were here" lol!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Just saying thanks for listening guys ! I give myself ulcers I swear


----------



## gingerscout

got called back from the place that is offering me lessons, everything sounds great, price is right and super willing to take me on, and I was super excited until I heard they won't start till at least April 1st maybe later, and then find out today that the place where I keep Ren owner of property got new job so 2/4 days of the week I am allowed to come out are not going to work anymore, so tomorrow I am going to go have a talk in person with her, she has always been nice, so I hope now I will have other days to choose from or I may have to start looking into moving him elsewhere, as I don't want to only be able to be allowed to come out 1-2 days a week, even though I'm getting an absolute awesome deal on boarding


----------



## animallover101

So I went to the riding club....I'm not sure how I really feel about continuing there...Its like a bunch of beginners learning with more beginners...plus it's a bit of a distance too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gingerscout said:


> got called back from the place that is offering me lessons, everything sounds great, price is right and super willing to take me on, and I was super excited until I heard they won't start till at least April 1st maybe later, and then find out today that the place where I keep Ren owner of property got new job so 2/4 days of the week I am allowed to come out are not going to work anymore, so tomorrow I am going to go have a talk in person with her, she has always been nice, so I hope now I will have other days to choose from or I may have to start looking into moving him elsewhere, as I don't want to only be able to be allowed to come out 1-2 days a week, even though I'm getting an absolute awesome deal on boarding


Great about the lesson place ! Not so much about the board place though !





animallover101 said:


> So I went to the riding club....I'm not sure how I really feel about continuing there...Its like a bunch of beginners learning with more beginners...plus it's a bit of a distance too
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Blind leading the blind ?


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> Great about the lesson place ! Not so much about the board place though !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind leading the blind ?


Seems like it. Like I feel in someways I'm the most experience there....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great about the lesson place ! Not so much about the board place though !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind leading the blind ?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it. Like I feel in someways I'm the most experience there....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

That sucks!!!



The foster carer is coming after lunch! Very nervous ! But we have put the fence up so hopefully that's okay


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Here's our fencing at the moment, I meant to say my partner is putting up the fence now .


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> That sucks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The foster carer is coming after lunch! Very nervous ! But we have put the fence up so hopefully that's okay


The owner of the place(along with the others) doesn't seem to have much riding experience and just yeah....They have a few greenies too...
I _feel _as though sometimes they might be a bit too cautious with some things(like overly and unneeded stuff). Like they don't seem to know much about anything...from stuff with tack to feeding wise...


----------



## gingerscout

yeah its absolutely great to get into lessons again, I need some instruction badly, although would like to start like now, but beggars can't be choosers..lol They teach western and English/ Huntseat and Jumping, and when I said I had never ridden English I was asked why not, and after I told her, she asked me if I would ever like to try and she said absolutely she will get me to try it, that it is great for my core balance and she Enjoys having people try it for the first time, I don't think I will do it seriously for good, but always good to learn something new, I have no interest in jumping though..lol


----------



## animallover101

gingerscout said:


> yeah its absolutely great to get into lessons again, I need some instruction badly, although would like to start like now, but beggars can't be choosers..lol They teach western and English/ Huntseat and Jumping, and when I said I had never ridden English I was asked why not, and after I told her, she asked me if I would ever like to try and she said absolutely she will get me to try it, that it is great for my core balance and she Enjoys having people try it for the first time, I don't think I will do it seriously for good, but always good to learn something new, I have no interest in jumping though..lol


I mean I do understand lessons are important and everything however, I've did do some lessons for a while(I might continue depending if I may find another place or figure out with the place I'm at) 
I've ridden English and Western and I like Western better


----------



## gingerscout

yeah I have never tried it though, EVER, never once.. so I would like to try it to see what its like at least once, lots of people seem to enjoy it, I just am in a western area, and the English barns around me are very pro must weigh next to nothing to ride places, so never got the chance


----------



## Saskia

Yeah Animallover, I think riding clubs can be a bit hit and miss. Sometimes ones focussing more on competition are a bit more advanced because the riders are working towards achievements. 

What was the post you were trying to get traffic on Ginger?

Any update on the dog Raina?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> Yeah Animallover, I think riding clubs can be a bit hit and miss. Sometimes ones focussing more on competition are a bit more advanced because the riders are working towards achievements.
> 
> What was the post you were trying to get traffic on Ginger?
> 
> Any update on the dog Raina?


We've practically got him.. She said to pay in advance and she will look when she drops him off. (They're a rescue so she's not ripping us off just for a note) But I bloody paid my share for the dog and then my partners bank decides to have maintenance ! So we have to get the rest in cash. Not happy but better then nothing I suppose.


----------



## Saskia

Banks always do that at the most inconvenient times! But exciting about the dog. I think when I'm not renting I'm going to get too many dogs.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> Banks always do that at the most inconvenient times! But exciting about the dog. I think when I'm not renting I'm going to get too many dogs.


I was so angry I was like why now! Seriously !!!! But anyway not much I can do about it I'll post pics when he gets here and then I am off to bed I worked last night and only got 2 hrs today and I work tonight at 11


----------



## gingerscout

Renegades topic, it originally was just pics then I started adding other things, and I figured if it was popular it would be my thread on how were doing training wise etc, but it never hit off..lol


----------



## gingerscout

hey I was supposed to ride today, but had to go get physical for work, I got there 15 min before they opened and I was 5th in line already, they had me posted as a 45 min wait.. 61/2 freaking hours, by the time I got home I had an hour before dark, and in driving time etc I would have only got a 5 min ride in


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> hey I was supposed to ride today, but had to go get physical for work, I got there 15 min before they opened and I was 5th in line already, they had me posted as a 45 min wait.. 61/2 freaking hours, by the time I got home I had an hour before dark, and in driving time etc I would have only got a 5 min ride in


That's crazy unlucky


----------



## gingerscout

yeah but I can go back to work Monday morning.. nothing like telling me Friday I need to get a physical done before coming back to work on Monday.. sheesh..lol


----------



## Saskia

How can they make you wait 6 and a half hours?????


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So we got him! She wasn't worried about the fencing at all said it was fine he's still small and by the time he's finished growing our fences will all be colour bond. She dropped him off just now


----------



## animallover101

Saskia said:


> Yeah Animallover, I think riding clubs can be a bit hit and miss. Sometimes ones focussing more on competition are a bit more advanced because the riders are working towards achievements.
> 
> What was the post you were trying to get traffic on Ginger?
> 
> Any update on the dog Raina?


I think they want to do it as like a social like club and everything with some competitions...However, I don't mind that or wouldn't mind that if maybe the people didn't seem like they were complete beginners...and know less knowledge then me..


----------



## gingerscout

it was a CVS minute clinic, only place open on weekends


----------



## Saskia

Awwww he is so cute!!!!!!!!! What's his name?

So I'm having a dilemma at the moment. I applied for a job last November and then there were all delays and I finally had the interview on Friday and they sent me an email asking me for my referee details so that side is looking pretty positive.

However I guess I'm not sure if I want the job. 

So currently I'm studying my masters in social work and part of the course is two work placements that run for about 4 months. I'm finishing my first one in about two weeks and then I go back to study, I have the final one in September. However this job requires me to go every Saturday until June, as it's a contract, and that means I'll miss out on at least 20% of my classes. I can do it all and still pass but I'm really not keen on it. Also the way it's worked out I'll be travelling 40 mins each way for 3 hours work on some evenings. The job is paid on a contract basis so I have to get a business number and invoice the organisation each month, pay my own tax and super etc. I'm kind of really annoyed about the whole Saturday thing to be honest. It makes it really hard, actually impossible, to go visit family, and my boyfriend and I already had plans to go interstate for his fathers 60th. 

But the money wouldn't go astray neither would the experience. But it's my last real semester of study. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

And he did a doo Doo in the house hahahahah well that's a learning experience for my partner!

His names buddy


----------



## Werecat

^ I knew that when I'd come back to check on this thread you'd have awesome puppy pictures! There's no way they wouldn't have approved you guys over the fence when every other box was checked. You seem like you two will make great pup-parents. Looking forward to seeing him grow!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

He's a cutie ! He's going through his teething stage though! I hate that time but he's so cute. His legs are paws are huge !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> Awwww he is so cute!!!!!!!!! What's his name?
> 
> So I'm having a dilemma at the moment. I applied for a job last November and then there were all delays and I finally had the interview on Friday and they sent me an email asking me for my referee details so that side is looking pretty positive.
> 
> However I guess I'm not sure if I want the job.
> 
> So currently I'm studying my masters in social work and part of the course is two work placements that run for about 4 months. I'm finishing my first one in about two weeks and then I go back to study, I have the final one in September. However this job requires me to go every Saturday until June, as it's a contract, and that means I'll miss out on at least 20% of my classes. I can do it all and still pass but I'm really not keen on it. Also the way it's worked out I'll be travelling 40 mins each way for 3 hours work on some evenings. The job is paid on a contract basis so I have to get a business number and invoice the organisation each month, pay my own tax and super etc. I'm kind of really annoyed about the whole Saturday thing to be honest. It makes it really hard, actually impossible, to go visit family, and my boyfriend and I already had plans to go interstate for his fathers 60th.
> 
> But the money wouldn't go astray neither would the experience. But it's my last real semester of study. What do you guys think?


I don't think I'd take the job... I mean we all love extra money but it doesn't look like its a good fit for you and it doesn't sound like you'd enjoy it!

Pup is settling in really well although he's not sure about the stairs but he will get used to it.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Yay for puppies! 

I'm on my way back from seeing my cows for the weekend...and found out that ove wouldn't let anybody touch him the whole time I was gone. He hid in his stall and didn't let anybody put his halter on to bring him out or even get near him. I knew his trust issues were bad, but he's been doing so well with my husband and I.... 

Is there such a thing as a one person horse? One that only trusts one Or two people ever? I know there's dogs like that...


----------



## gingerscout

I got a ride in today, albeit only 15 min. But Ren proved to me today that he really does not want to hurt me and is really a good horse, His attitude was non existant today, he rode great, went through the mud and water with no sass or hesitation, which is HUGE for him, The BO's other half was doing work, trying to get an old truck running/ messing with a trailer and tractor, etc and lots of noise and he ignored it like a trooper. after a few min I heard a pop wasn't too loud, I thought it was the truck in the barn in the distance as I was on other side of arena, nope, the old girth I was given by them, as they got a new one something let go in it and the saddle became loose and while I was walking it slid onto his side quite a distance, I didn't all off or wasn't 90 degrees, but my left foot was roughly to his shoulder and it threw me off balance really bad, without batting an eye he stopped dead in his tracks and looked at me as I fumbled until I was on the ground, no spooking, no trying to dump me, no keeping walking etc, he felt me slip and stopped. We changed the girth back to mine ( we switched it as he didn't like the material of mine as much as the older one). and I just spent the super nice evening basically doing fun games in the sand pen till it got dark, we went and stood by the fence and the baby horse 3 YO came up and every time he came near me Ren would cut in front of him walking in front of me with his side to my front turn and show his teeth to him, and when he would turn away he would walk back beside me.. he was protecting me.. silly horse.. LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> I got a ride in today, albeit only 15 min. But Ren proved to me today that he really does not want to hurt me and is really a good horse, His attitude was non existant today, he rode great, went through the mud and water with no sass or hesitation, which is HUGE for him, The BO's other half was doing work, trying to get an old truck running/ messing with a trailer and tractor, etc and lots of noise and he ignored it like a trooper. after a few min I heard a pop wasn't too loud, I thought it was the truck in the barn in the distance as I was on other side of arena, nope, the old girth I was given by them, as they got a new one something let go in it and the saddle became loose and while I was walking it slid onto his side quite a distance, I didn't all off or wasn't 90 degrees, but my left foot was roughly to his shoulder and it threw me off balance really bad, without batting an eye he stopped dead in his tracks and looked at me as I fumbled until I was on the ground, no spooking, no trying to dump me, no keeping walking etc, he felt me slip and stopped. We changed the girth back to mine ( we switched it as he didn't like the material of mine as much as the older one). and I just spent the super nice evening basically doing fun games in the sand pen till it got dark, we went and stood by the fence and the baby horse 3 YO came up and every time he came near me Ren would cut in front of him walking in front of me with his side to my front turn and show his teeth to him, and when he would turn away he would walk back beside me.. he was protecting me.. silly horse.. LOL


Put this on your own thread too.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Looks like I've missed quite a lot! School really got going for me and between homework and my grad assistant duties I haven't had much time to stop by and post. Thankfully, I have found some time to ride! 

The weather has been excellent here lately, in the 50s and 60s! So I've done a lot of riding the past week, and Nav was particularly good today.  The good weather should stick around, so hopefully I'll get some more good rides this week before it gets cold again!

AnalisaParalyzer - I used to ride a horse that only responded very well for me - she was an awful mare to ride, very witchy and wanted to get any rider off of her back except for me. Not sure why that was. My aunt also had a mare that was very one person - she only liked my aunt and would become aggressive to anyone else. She has mellowed out with age and training, but still really only likes my aunt, and seems to just tolerate other people.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Just got back from our weekend trip in Portland for no apparent reason. It was really fun, a much needed break - Got lost in a four story, full block size book city - It was total heaven. Visited a couple breweries, had great food, hung out with our friends. It was fun.

I got asked by my old trainer who I grew up with if I could ride for her this week. I really don't have the time, but I said yes just because it's her - Even though we have had our differences lately she still was the one who helped me get this far, so I guess I suck it up and ride her horses as well as mine this week.

Farrier FINALLY got word to us. He didn't even text me though, he texted Andrew - But whatever, as long as it finally happened. I said if he didn't get back to me by the end of this weekend I was calling someone else, but he made it just in time. Guess he's coming tomorrow. 

This week is going to be hellaciously busy and I am not sure I am ready for it, but I suppose I don't have a choice!


----------



## Saskia

That trip sounds great sorrelhorse! Sounds like a great city to visit 

It's great you've got to ride navigator! We've had endless rain. Study is just starting to happen for me too, and I'm actually really excited for it this year.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My day consisted of taking buddy to meet Roy and being a bit annoyed my partners father said now that we have buddy Roy will be pushed out.
But it was fun! Roy didn't really take to buddy he didn't like him licking his face but it's okay he didn't attack him so that's better then nothing.


----------



## gypsygirl

Kid is finally getting better ! Sound and cellulitis leg is back to normal ! Still riding out his antibiotics though. They escaped they other day because I left the gate slightly open (whoops!) and he did not want to be caught ! They were digging in the snow to get down to the alfalfa in our hay field, little piggies !

I can't sleep right now, nearly 4am. I'm usually up about three hours in the night :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> Kid is finally getting better ! Sound and cellulitis leg is back to normal ! Still riding out his antibiotics though. They escaped they other day because I left the gate slightly open (whoops!) and he did not want to be caught ! They were digging in the snow to get down to the alfalfa in our hay field, little piggies !
> 
> I can't sleep right now, nearly 4am. I'm usually up about three hours in the night :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha! Glad he's getting better !


----------



## Werecat

awww Buddy is so precious!

GScout, seems like your horse is quite bonded to you!









Post workout chillout time. He didn't seem pleased in this picture but we're actually getting better at our "whoas"! 

Started back exercises, long ways to go, but hopefully will have some progress shots before long.


----------



## gypsygirl

^^ cute !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> awww Buddy is so precious!
> 
> GScout, seems like your horse is quite bonded to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post workout chillout time. He didn't seem pleased in this picture but we're actually getting better at our "whoas"!
> 
> Started back exercises, long ways to go, but hopefully will have some progress shots before long.


I love your horse in pictures!


Buddy is having a sleep now must be worn out!


----------



## Werecat

He sometimes is photogenic haha.

Awww, I bet Buddy had an exciting day.  I miss having a puppy.. been 15 years for me.  We adopted our current dog when he was about 2ish, the only thing that worries me about not having him from puppy-hood is there's no real way of telling his actual age.

My little tyke:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> He sometimes is photogenic haha.
> 
> Awww, I bet Buddy had an exciting day.  I miss having a puppy.. been 15 years for me.  We adopted our current dog when he was about 2ish, the only thing that worries me about not having him from puppy-hood is there's no real way of telling his actual age.
> 
> My little tyke:


Aw cute !!! 

Having a puppy is great but I feel like it's such hard work. We are going to book him in to get the snip and we are going to book him into puppy preschool. I have already been through puppy preschool but I feel like my partner should do it


----------



## Werecat

^ Yeah, my shepherd/husky chewed things well into his late 2nd year. Most docile sweet dog I could've ever asked for though and I still ache that he's no longer here. 

Luckily Wesley (my little Jackie/chi I just shared a picture of), never came to us as a chewer, but he had an issue with marking in the house. Thankfully it came to a stop after a little while, but for a good year it was a big problem haha.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

He's going through his teething stage so he's nipping but we went and got some toys and rawhide and he's left us alone lol


----------



## Werecat

Also, I haven't introduced Wesley to Bear yet... I don't know if I can trust him at the farm to not embarrass me lol. I wouldn't let him off lead like the others do with their dogs, but I'm curious how he'd handle it.

Bear is curious, he tends to play with the farm cats, and apparently when he was with his original human-mom, she said there was a skunk that lived behind her barn that every day when the horses would come in for feeding, the skunk would be right there with them, and usually trailing behind Bear lol. Luckily the skunk never felt threatened enough to spray.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Also, I haven't introduced Wesley to Bear yet... I don't know if I can trust him at the farm to not embarrass me lol. I wouldn't let him off lead like the others do with their dogs, but I'm curious how he'd handle it.
> 
> Bear is curious, he tends to play with the farm cats, and apparently when he was with his original human-mom, she said there was a skunk that lived behind her barn that every day when the horses would come in for feeding, the skunk would be right there with them, and usually trailing behind Bear lol. Luckily the skunk never felt threatened enough to spray.


We won't let him off the lead until he has better manners. At this point he is a bit to excited around the horses so until he is more I don't know the word.


----------



## Werecat

Smart idea. Luckily you are conditioning him as a baby so it'll be a much easier process than if he were already grown. Having a good recall is probably the most important thing with any off lead activities.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Smart idea. Luckily you are conditioning him as a baby so it'll be a much easier process than if he were already grown. Having a good recall is probably the most important thing with any off lead activities.


I agree, I think he was a bit overwhelmed this afternoon BUT if dropped the lead he either stayed with me or went straight to my partner so I'm taking that as a good sign.


----------



## Werecat

Yeah, if he is raised around Roy and you practice early his recall and that it's a no-no to wander away from you, I think you'll have a great farm companion for years to come.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We will be watching Roy closely he was interested leant down and sniffed him but when Buddy kicked him Roys ears went back. Roy wouldn't try anything with me around but I'll be watching closely


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Worst timing went to hang out washing and I tripped and resprained my bad ankle absolutely canes! Walking like a zombie now lol


----------



## animallover101

I might've found somewhere else go that is pretty much the same distance to the place I go/went to right now. I can still learn too as the person can give lessons.


----------



## Saskia

I was once dancing around in my backyard and tripped and sprained my ankle. I was on crutches for weeks and everyone thought I must have hurt it doing something horsey because no one dances around their yard like an idiot. It was always embarrassing when people expected me to have this great story about my ankle. 

I hope your ankle is okay

When my dog was a puppy I taught her the away command to keep away from my horses legs. I was really nervous with her around my horse but someone I know encouraged me not to tie her up or keep her on a lead around horses much or she would never learn to be good around them without control. I hardly had her on lead as a pup and now she is excellent off lead and around horses.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> I might've found somewhere else go that is pretty much the same distance to the place I go/went to right now. I can still learn too as the person can give lessons.


That is good!




Saskia said:


> I was once dancing around in my backyard and tripped and sprained my ankle. I was on crutches for weeks and everyone thought I must have hurt it doing something horsey because no one dances around their yard like an idiot. It was always embarrassing when people expected me to have this great story about my ankle.
> 
> I hope your ankle is okay
> 
> When my dog was a puppy I taught her the away command to keep away from my horses legs. I was really nervous with her around my horse but someone I know encouraged me not to tie her up or keep her on a lead around horses much or she would never learn to be good around them without control. I hardly had her on lead as a pup and now she is excellent off lead and around horses.



Ugh its painful even after ice and elevation last night. I am wearing a compression sock at the moment. 

He needs to learn to listen more so we will work on recall more before he is left off the lead. He wants to play with them but Roy isn't very playful and didn't find it amusing grumpy old man that he is!


----------



## gypsygirl

How old is the pup again ?

I would practice off lead in the house and fenced yard first ! Horses and puppies who are untrained are not a good combo !!

Hunter spent over a year on lead around horses and is now great off lead around them. Granted, I got him as an adult and basically a wild dog, so it took a little more time !

Sorry about your ankle !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Werecat

I am so, so anxious right now. This post I think I'm just looking for moral support. My instructor is pretty much dipped out and leaving the farm if she can afford to... and I can't find anyone else locally for lessons. I may just suck it up and go out of town to another barn that does actual schooling lessons and just use a lesson horse, then come home and practice on mine. With that said, I'm making the switch back to english and now going through the stress of finding the saddle.

On one of the Facebook groups I'm on, someone is selling an Arabian Saddle Company (not sure of which ... seat style it is?) with free 3 day trial ($950). I'm pretty sure it's an older model. Irons, pad, and cover included, as well as a girth that may work (48 inches? In western he rides in a 28-30). Below are the pictures she shared with me. I think it may be an older model:

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































It's a medium-wide. My saddle fitment thread hasn't gotten much traffic compared to others so I was reading other people's threads to see what they were suggested. I don't want to leave this girl hanging, and someone else may get it in the meantime, but I don't know if I want to make the purchase just yet.


----------



## gypsygirl

I looks like a decent saddle, you may as well try it as it has a free trial !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> How old is the pup again ?
> 
> I would practice off lead in the house and fenced yard first ! Horses and puppies who are untrained are not a good combo !!
> 
> Hunter spent over a year on lead around horses and is now great off lead around them. Granted, I got him as an adult and basically a wild dog, so it took a little more time !
> 
> Sorry about your ankle !!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's probably about 14-15 weeks maybe? I know he's definitely over 12 weeks. 

We don't let him off the lead I don't trust him around the horse at the moment. 




Werecat said:


> I am so, so anxious right now. This post I think I'm just looking for moral support. My instructor is pretty much dipped out and leaving the farm if she can afford to... and I can't find anyone else locally for lessons. I may just suck it up and go out of town to another barn that does actual schooling lessons and just use a lesson horse, then come home and practice on mine. With that said, I'm making the switch back to english and now going through the stress of finding the saddle.
> 
> On one of the Facebook groups I'm on, someone is selling an Arabian Saddle Company (not sure of which ... seat style it is?) with free 3 day trial ($950). I'm pretty sure it's an older model. Irons, pad, and cover included, as well as a girth that may work (48 inches? In western he rides in a 28-30). Below are the pictures she shared with me. I think it may be an older model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a medium-wide. My saddle fitment thread hasn't gotten much traffic compared to others so I was reading other people's threads to see what they were suggested. I don't want to leave this girl hanging, and someone else may get it in the meantime, but I don't know if I want to make the purchase just yet.



Give it a go you never know!


----------



## animallover101

Well, it's a official I'm not leasing Zoey anymore....


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Well, it's a official I'm not leasing Zoey anymore....


Are you alright ?


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> Are you alright ?


I'm not sure really....


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you alright ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure really....
Click to expand...

You know what they say ' Everything happens for a reason '


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> You know what they say ' Everything happens for a reason '


True
I just don't think it might've been the right place for me for various reasons. One being most of the people there want to be barrel racers/western gaming which I'm not interested in the slightest. 
But the other situation(the one riding club) is probably not good idea either because I think it's you who said the blind leading the blind. So now I shall look for something else...It's just western doesn't seem to be very common..


----------



## gingerscout

yes everything happens for a reason, I had my last horse and due to a series of unfortunate events, and some terrible people I lost her ( long story) and it really hurt me as I felt it was a direct attack on me as a person. After I moped around for a month or two my wife grew tired of hearing me complain about it and she asked me what i wanted and we went on Equine now and like horse finder and a new ad had popped up and it was in my town and in my budget and what I was looking for, the ad wasn't the best but we went and checked him out anyways and it happened to be Ren and after a few visits we all knew it was ment to be, and a few people called it fate, I had almost all but given up on finding/ having a horse for a long time again


----------



## animallover101

I just need to find a new place(still get my stuff which was like a grooming tote and halter/lead hope, and jolly ball from the old place)....But I'm kinda nervous about posting on some horses sites(on fb) that BO/coach is a part of and someone else who is close to the BO/coach is on...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ignore them, I felt the same when this girl at the Agistment started having a go because people were trying to help. I ended up copping the blame even though I wasn't really involved. 

Just move on! Your new horse could be out there waiting for you !


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> Ignore them, I felt the same when this girl at the Agistment started having a go because people were trying to help. I ended up copping the blame even though I wasn't really involved.
> 
> Just move on! Your new horse could be out there waiting for you !


I don't think the BO would give me much trouble...just the boarder...she has given me a bit of grief over various stuff in the past...I just feel kinda anxious about doing it....

Yes that is true..At least to lease/part board since I do plan on owning my own horse one day but that is still up in the air when it will happen.


----------



## animallover101

I may found another place....As I had just remember a place that is around the same location where my old place was. They have a horse that they are part leasing for 200 a month(50 cheaper then my old one) but it seems the same deal. I get unlimited amount of rides and a lesson a week. 
It's on a school master gelding that is a TB(so I guess around 16hh) which is would be good since if I ever do get Ember it would be for height purposes


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Well that's good


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> Well that's good


Mhm
I've message the person and we shall see from there!
They also have an indoor area...
If I ever wanted to, I could go to English(again) as she does both Western and English


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Gave buddy a bath today as he's been rolling in a plant that makes dogs itchy !


----------



## Saskia

It sucks your lease didn't work out. I don't envy your position, the few times I have leased have always had difficulties. In that price range though couldn't you look at ownership?

The saddle doesn't look bad- what are the conditions of the trial?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Trying to get Roy to eat Rhodes hay is impossible !!


----------



## Werecat

The anxiety I'm getting over this saddle stuff is literally interfering with me getting anything else done.  On my thread someone who has a horse VERY similar to mine in size, width, etc. said the medium wide probably wont work for him, and I honestly feel she is on point correct... he does have REALLY wide ribs. I mean this is a learning experience for me, and I actually may start a fund and get a custom saddle made because it seems like it'll be less anxiety... plus by then, he will be muscled up more.

Omg do I sound crazy or is this normal when saddle shopping? I didn't go through this with my Western saddle and now I'm starting to second guess it even though the tree clears his back beautifully and I don't think it's squeezing his shoulders, but now I want to triple check. Poor pony has been subjected to bad fitment for the past couple years and he's become tack sour, and I don't want to make it worse.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> The anxiety I'm getting over this saddle stuff is literally interfering with me getting anything else done.  On my thread someone who has a horse VERY similar to mine in size, width, etc. said the medium wide probably wont work for him, and I honestly feel she is on point correct... he does have REALLY wide ribs. I mean this is a learning experience for me, and I actually may start a fund and get a custom saddle made because it seems like it'll be less anxiety... plus by then, he will be muscled up more.
> 
> Omg do I sound crazy or is this normal when saddle shopping? I didn't go through this with my Western saddle and now I'm starting to second guess it even though the tree clears his back beautifully and I don't think it's squeezing his shoulders, but now I want to triple check. Poor pony has been subjected to bad fitment for the past couple years and he's become tack sour, and I don't want to make it worse.


You could try a Peter horobin? They're expensive but absolutely beautiful saddles ! It's what I have on my TB at the moment and he is huge around the barrel


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saddle shopping is one of the most frustrating things a person can do. Seriously.

Gypsy I am so glad your boy is doing better!


----------



## Werecat

The brand I went after apparently is good for most Arabs, and the wide and xwide is sufficient for the polish build it seems. My boy does have wide sprung ribs and a forward girth. I'll tell you what, I'm learning so much from this all at least if I'm walking away a few pennies poorer and perhaps having NO saddle in the end haha, at least I came away with something.

I suffer from anxiety to begin with but this has just made it 10x worse. lol. It would be so helpful if I had an instructor/trainer/coach/whatever. I am almost 100% certain mine is going to move and she's been MIA lately anyway... Plus we never switched to english and our lessons mostly just consist of riding around and chatting... while fun I felt like they weren't really lessons anymore.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> The brand I went after apparently is good for most Arabs, and the wide and xwide is sufficient for the polish build it seems. My boy does have wide sprung ribs and a forward girth. I'll tell you what, I'm learning so much from this all at least if I'm walking away a few pennies poorer and perhaps having NO saddle in the end haha, at least I came away with something.
> 
> I suffer from anxiety to begin with but this has just made it 10x worse. lol. It would be so helpful if I had an instructor/trainer/coach/whatever. I am almost 100% certain mine is going to move and she's been MIA lately anyway... Plus we never switched to english and our lessons mostly just consist of riding around and chatting... while fun I felt like they weren't really lessons anymore.


Yeah my lessons with my old instructor were like that but my new one is like no work!


Buddy gets the snip next week poor guy lol. Had a good time at the paddock with him and Roy! Roy is actually lunging still with an attitude but every time he puts his ears back I disenage him and ask him to step back and then ask him to continue. 
Although he won't eat his Rhodes hay it's a pain!


----------



## Werecat

Enjoying these Buddy pictures. 

I think I've decided to just let her send the saddle since it is paid for, and she said she'll extend my 3 day trial a couple of days just in case the weather has been bad and I can't get a proper ride in. Dealing with facebook sales is... new to me. Never done it. The one plus side is it puts a face to the person. The downfall is I'm not sure how to handle the return with guarantee that if the saddles goes back, that I'll get my refund. I think that's what worries me the most, but apparently tack sales on FB is super common so there must be ways people do this that protects them. We handled the sale as merchandise so I'm protected in the purchase. Just need to figure out the return if that happens (I am such a negative nancy lol, I already expect that the saddle wont fit right or I'll fail at fitting it and assume it doesn't fit right, but after all the videos I've watched and sources I've read, I think I'll be able to understand how to do it. I'll definitely try not to forget my good camera to get all the needed pictures to share with everyone who has been so helpful on the forum for their input).

I've only EVER ridden my horse once without my instructor. It's not that I can't ride without her, it's she's the only one who can 100% of the time get the bit in his mouth lol. Also I needed a roller cinch for my western saddle because I couldn't get it tight enough and needed her to do it for me (she's strong lol).



*Changing the subject so I don't make you all crazy with me *

It's been almost a week since Bear's teeth floating!  He seems no different as far as eating, he never lost his appetite nor has he ever dropped food, etc. but I think I see a change in his attitude. He's become more social with other people. Maybe it's because he senses I've become friendly with his favorite pasture bud's mom, and that I'm comfortable around her and the fact that she is so soft in the way she handles horses, that he is less anxious around her than some of the other boarders. Plus... she gave him baby carrots the other day and I think now she just won him over with that.


Work has been so slow and I think not having the constant demand of immediate deadlines has allotted me too much time to overthink things, like the saddle, as well as other holes in my horselife. I really am saddened that my instructor is leaving, she kind of became a friend in a way.

I'll need to start asking around for other instructors in the area since google really is yielding nothing. I tried CL already, too. Closest stable is 50 minutes away at minimum. If I can't find anyone else in town, I'll have to suck it up and travel. Even though it'd be awesome to continue lessons with Bear, I couldn't bear (lol) the idea of him being over a quick drive away and not being able to see him every day, so I will be with lesson horses. Which is a plus, I get to ride more horses than just mine.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Do it through PayPal ! It's safer.

My horse hates teeth floating, I just wormed Roy today and got some in my hair not impressed. Roy was very sulky today when I let him off and went and spoke to my partner and our friend he came and stood with us and the puppy.


----------



## Werecat

Rainaisabelle said:


> Do it through PayPal ! It's safer.


Oh yes, we did the transaction through Paypal  we did it as a goods purchase and she wrote in the comment section that I am allotted a 3 day free trial. So she covered that end. My guess is she's an on the level person. I am just leaning on the side of caution because it is a large amount of money for me to lose if this arrangement were to go awry. I just need to figure out how to handle the return if the saddle does indeed have to go back. Since she will issue me a refund upon receiving the saddle, I have to trust that she will actually issue me the refund, and not keep both saddle and money lol!



Worming, oy. Bear is due next month. Then April is vaccinations, etc. Poor little guy. He didn't like getting his teeth floated either, took two injections to get him to settle down, and we stole a sheath cleaning while he was sedated as well.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it through PayPal ! It's safer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, we did the transaction through Paypal  we did it as a goods purchase and she wrote in the comment section that I am allotted a 3 day free trial. So she covered that end. My guess is she's an on the level person. I am just leaning on the side of caution because it is a large amount of money for me to lose if this arrangement were to go awry. I just need to figure out how to handle the return if the saddle does indeed have to go back. Since she will issue me a refund upon receiving the saddle, I have to trust that she will actually issue me the refund, and not keep both saddle and money lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Worming, oy. Bear is due next month. Then April is vaccinations, etc. Poor little guy. He didn't like getting his teeth floated either, took two injections to get him to settle down, and we stole a sheath cleaning while he was sedated as well.
Click to expand...

Vaccination for me is 12/02 but I have 5 weeks after to get it


----------



## Saskia

I had trouble finding the right saddle for my horse. He is pretty wide and all the saddles I tried had too much curve to them and would rock.

I ended up going to a saddle shop and showed the saddler there my wither cutout and photos and he recommended me this saddle and it had a changeable gullet and it's been great. 

The saddle brand was called Trainers, I'm not sure you have it in the US but it's made by Pessoa and I have found it fits a broader flatter horse a lot better than other cheaper saddles. It might be worth visiting a saddle shop with a cut out and pics. What is the actual issue with fit?

Also, as Raina said Peter Horobin are good, but unfortunately they're just an Australian brand.


----------



## Werecat

I have to find a shop that has experience in English saddles. Found out there's none really close enough to take a trip to without making a real trek (which I'm starting to think I'm going to have to plan for now).

The only interchangeable gullet system I know of that I've seen available in the states is the Wintecs and Bates saddles.

I thought about requesting a cancellation on the order before she packs up and sends the saddle, but since I need a visual of where to start, it may help having a physical saddle to see where I need to make my corrections.

Right now with that saddle my biggest concern is the tree isn't wide enough for him, but the only way to actually know, is to try it :/ I hear so many conflicting things about so many different saddles including the one I bought, but I also hear good things, so I guess giving it a try will let me know if I need to move up in width.

I do have to learn how to do the wither cut outs and such, because if I can manage to go visit any shop, I'd be taking it with me.


----------



## CinnaDex

Werecat, I am sorry that you are having such a hard time with saddle fit! As someone who also has a wide barrel polish arab, I understand your pain. We ended up with an older eurohunter dressage saddle that fits nicely, at the moment we use a front raising pad, but that is because my horse lacks topline after I didn't ride for months :/ It's slowly growing in at the moment however, so yay. I hope you find something nice  

I had a nice ride on my Tb Blue today, mind my position, I was practising half seat in the warm up. It was SOOO hot, almost 40 degrees, it was late afternoon but still gross, which is why I am wearing a crop top lol  .I haven't been able to work with Blue as much as I want, but he's going okay. There are more pics in my journal If anyone's curious


----------



## animallover101

Saskia said:


> It sucks your lease didn't work out. I don't envy your position, the few times I have leased have always had difficulties. In that price range though couldn't you look at ownership?
> 
> The saddle doesn't look bad- what are the conditions of the trial?


I want to be make sure I can handle all of life surprises
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

a wise person once told me owning horses is like having a kid, if you put it off and wait till everything is "right" you may end up missing your chance. There is never a good time so to speak, can something happen, sure.. horses can and do injure themselves, but you have to take the good and the bad


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gingerscout said:


> a wise person once told me owning horses is like having a kid, if you put it off and wait till everything is "right" you may end up missing your chance. There is never a good time so to speak, can something happen, sure.. horses can and do injure themselves, but you have to take the good and the bad


This


----------



## animallover101

gingerscout said:


> a wise person once told me owning horses is like having a kid, if you put it off and wait till everything is "right" you may end up missing your chance. There is never a good time so to speak, can something happen, sure.. horses can and do injure themselves, but you have to take the good and the bad


Oh dear...now I want ember again...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sigh/ My partner is starting to get slightly frustrated with buddy and I can understand why. He's been pooing and peeing in the house. At night I usually take him out atleast 3 times and during the day the door is open so he can go whenever he wants. The issue is we take him out to pee and then when we bring him back in he does a wee on the tiles or on the carpet. With the pooing I caught him doing it today and told him no and took him outside but it to late he'd already finished. I'm not sure how to correct it.. He's supposed to be house trained.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sometimes puppies get overwhelmed and confused about which is the "right" place to potty. Adding a key word when they go outside and potty will help distinguish between the two.

Also keeping him close to you even on a leash. Some puppies need to go out every 2-3 hours, and don't know they can let themselves out (that's advance for them at this stage in development)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Sometimes puppies get overwhelmed and confused about which is the "right" place to potty. Adding a key word when they go outside and potty will help distinguish between the two.
> 
> Also keeping him close to you even on a leash. Some puppies need to go out every 2-3 hours, and don't know they can let themselves out (that's advance for them at this stage in development)


That is true, that's what I told my partner. I have more patience then he does with buddy (I suppose horses do that for you lol) he's only been here 3 days so I can understand why Buddy is confused. I took him out just then and he did a wee so I gave him lots of praise and pats.


----------



## Tazzie

Buddy is adorable, good luck with the house training! Our female was a pain in the rear end to housebreak (we consider her the equivalent to a dummy horse; we think she had a lack of oxygen at birth) so I can sympathize with you!

Were, Arabs and half Arabs can be the biggest pain to fit a saddle to. I just have Izzie in a wintec that I've used on her for 3 years, but this is the year she gets to upgrade to a good saddle. My suggestion would be to locate a saddle fitter (preferably one that will travel), and have them help you. Will be WAY cheaper than buying and doing trials! I intend to contact one around my friend in Shelbyville, Kentucky who specializes in Arabians. I honestly think it'd be worth the money! Truthfully, I'll be shocked if the MW fits him. My girl is in a Wide gullet, and it fits her decently. Anything smaller and she will try and kill you (we learned this the hard way). Just use caution when trying it on him! Glad he seems a bit happier after his teeth were floated!

And I got to have a girls weekend with my best friend down in Shelbyville this weekend! It was MUCH needed! We went to a banquet for one of our Arabian clubs Saturday night, played Cards Against Humanity when we got home, moved a horse Sunday, visited her old barn, then went to our meeting for our big Arabian club (our Kentucky Arabian Incentive fund). Then last night had a show committee meeting with the group up here. Whew! AND found out yesterday morning I was nominated for the Region 14 Sport Horse Rider/Handler of the Year Award!! Just being nominated is SO awesome!

Tonight we feed since our friend/BO is out of town. Maybe ride, but they are forecasting hail and severe storms... Joy.


----------



## MrsKD14

Anyone else in the deep dark hole of saddle fitting???? 

I'm so sorry that some of you are having farrier problems! Even with broken shoulders, my farrier got someone to cover his appointments and then stayed right there bc he knew the individual horses and their needs. I can't imagine him just not showing!

Congrats on the puppy! 

Welcome Savvy! 

I'm so tired of the saddle search! It's hard to have a distance horse with no saddle. I've swapped his work load around so that we are doing hill work and things like that on a longe, just to keep him moving a lot while we are searching for a saddle that fits us both. He's on 40 acres so I shouldn't be worried as much about him staying moving but still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I was in the deep dark hole of saddle fitting and sort of still am! I'm one of those people who doesn't really like to spend a lot of money if I can get something cheap but in the case of horse tack I've found quality is better. 

My TB has extremely high withers and a short back and one of his shoulders is more muscled then the other one. I recently purchased from my saddle fitter a Peter horobin grande that fits now but will have to be refitted later to suit the change in his body shape it cost me $1100 but I also got a shimmed pad so all up it was $1340


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I got lucky with my mare abd saddle fit. I just hearted measured her out, went online and found a bunch of saddles with those measurements. I have one English saddle that fits her prefect, one that's a little tight around the withers, abd two western saddles that fit her great. My Aussie saddle is weird on her, but I can't put my finger on why. 

My paint gelding on the other hand is hard to fit... High withers, no top line, long back. I have one saddle out of seven that fits him well. My second English saddle would fit him prefect if he had more of a top line. 

I think my English saddles will fit ove ok, but two of my western saddles will be to big for his back, and neither of my Aussie saddles will ever fit him.

I have a slight saddle addiction. And my husband totally enables it. He buys me a saddle every year, either for my birthday, our anniversary, or Valentine's day. I have two 15' English saddles (both high quality, one cost more than all of my horses put together) three western saddles(one is a parade saddle, chromed out and refinished black), and two Aussie saddles. Then I have another 17' English saddle on loan for my bigger hunter/jumper students. So my tack room is FULL. 

On another note, yesterday ove seemed to have forgotten that ropes are not evil. He flipped out over the lead rope flicking through the air when I moved my hand...So we went back to the beginning with that abd did a bunch more desensitizing to ropes. Today was much better. But he still blows abd dances when you go to *gently* toss it over his back. He's just such a scaredy cat.


----------



## Saskia

I hated saddle shopping. I spent every weekend driving two hours to the closest second hand saddle shop, would buy a saddle and then return it within 24 hours when it didn't fit. I would be so disappointed when it didn't fit. 

So many times I wished there were some universal way of measuring saddle fit. 

With puppies I find routine is important. Spend a day or two watching him and work out when he goes to the toilet, how long after feeding and how long after water. Then work to that schedule. Around the time he needs to go keep him on a lead with you in the house and every 10 minutes take him out to pee. When he does pee praise him a lot, give him a treat etc. Go to the same spot each time you go out and wait 5 minutes. Other than that still take him out about once an hour even if the door is open. He is still very young and still doesn't have the bladder control of an older dog. You need to be praising him a lot each time he does it. Try and have a routine. At night 3 hours is good.

Often house trained doesn't mean they know how to hold their bladder or go outside, it simply means that they will go to the toilet in a litter or on some news papers. Do you have something like that set up? It took my dog a long time until she was 100% house trained, probably a year? In the end she used to do it only when I couldn't see her and it was very annoying.


----------



## gypsygirl

Rainaisabelle said:


> That is true, that's what I told my partner. I have more patience then he does with buddy (I suppose horses do that for you lol) he's only been here 3 days so I can understand why Buddy is confused. I took him out just then and he did a wee so I gave him lots of praise and pats.


I would take him out every hour and if you cant be watching him he should be in a crate or tethered to you. That way he can't sneak off and go ! 

I would also give him treats every time he goes outside  he's just a baby and I would not expect him to be house trained at his age, especially in a new home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Werecat

Tazzie, your comment was the final straw about my concern about him not working in an medium-wide, and I JUST contacted the seller asking if we can cancel the transaction before she ships it (unless she's of course shipped it already). I had a horrible gut feeling that the more I thought about it, the more he's pretty much your standard rib-wide polish Arabian. He does have withers though (not super high or anything) and I haven't really measured them but I've been reading how to take proper measurements overall so I have a better understanding like Analisa did with her saddle search.

If she did send the saddle then I guess it wont hurt to unbox it, keep the box in tact, and try it, but I am almost hoping she didn't send it yet. She did say last night after work today she was going to box is, so my guess is she wasn't planning on shipping it out before tomorrow morning. Here's to hoping she checks her facebook messages often (which has been our method of communication). Is it weird to use the email that's affiliated with her paypal to send her a copy of the FB message or is that overkill?

I've been thinking so hard over what I want to do. I may run down to the tack store that's nearish me that is owned by a local and well known saddle maker. He specializes in western and trail saddles and has some designs I really like. He makes a trooper saddle that seats you deep much like a dressage saddle, uses English style flaps, leathers, and irons, that is really nice for trail apparently. It's supposed to weigh in at 20lbs and it's a full leather saddle, not synthetic (I like to avoid synthetic just because so far I haven't been able to find one that feels comfortable).

I think maybe trying out some of his saddles for the time being maybe my best option until I get Bears muscles built up. My thinking is this way if I can manage to get the master saddle fitter to come out and work with me (she is really well known and honest I feel like a peon even asking for her help!) for a new-to-me English saddle, it'll lessen the anxiety. The idea of him flipping out due to a test ride in a poor fitting saddle freaks me out without a trainer by my side, I am not willing to attempt this on my own.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Went to ride for that gal this morning. She asked me to put the first ride on a horse. I said yes.

Well I did none of the work beforehand. Usually when she says a horse is ready to start, she means it - Well I guess her judgement was poor this time. I had a feeling the horse wasn't ready, she was spooky and flighty, but sometimes colts are just like that and are fine when you get on their back. For added insurance I had my friend, who is an older experienced man and a good hand, get on his experienced horse and pony the filly.

I hung on the side of her, she was fine. Boosted myself onto her, desensitized her and everything. I swung my leg over her, pet her, she was fine. However, as soon as I had the guy walk her forward just one step - The filly totally exploded. She pulled back hard against the other horse, jumped up, bucked, reared, all the jazz - I tried to step off but it was more of an ungraceful toss.

Landed in the mud as the round pen was flooded. Right in a puddle. Rode the rest of the day soaking wet. I now hurt very much.


----------



## Saskia

Not fun


----------



## Werecat

Annnnd that girl is awesome. He didn't mail it yet and said it's no problem and she'll issue me my refund as soon as she gets back to the house. I think she may be keeping it for her sister's new rescue horse, so it worked out! 

Just spoke with the woman I've become friends with at the barn, and her dog groomer is part of an arabian endurance group in Knoxville (about an hour away) and people are always selling tack, so she may have used options for me to try. Fingers crossed! She also offered to trailer my horse out to Jay's leather it I need a saddle fitting done. It'd be a western style or endurance saddle if I go that route, but the idea is it'll be light weight, real leather, and fit my horse properly.


----------



## Werecat

Crud, wouldn't let me edit the post to add this in but question for arabians and western saddles. I am switching cinches to a smart roller cinch... what width do you generally go with? He currently apparently is in a 32" which floored me because the two other 32" cinches we tried on him (both smart rollers), were too long! I was thinking maybe 28-30?


Also, anyone else experiencing seasonably warm weather lately? We have severe thunderstorms coming in with potential for tornado conditions, but should be breaking up.


----------



## gingerscout

yeah it was 50 today, and 60 the other day, like 30 degrees above normal, wicked thunderstorm just went through here, this time last year we had 18 inches of snow on the ground


----------



## gypsygirl

My dog has been soooo cuddly lately! He will not get off the bed haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's 32 degrees today and it's not getting cooler ! I've been taking buddy out every 2 hours except for when I fell asleep when my partner got him lol but so far we haven't had anymore accidents. He did vomit today because he ate his breakfast to fast


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

It was 80 down here today, sunny abd bright the whole time. Ove, who still has his winter coat, was sweating like mad. It's supposed to be 75-80 tomorrow. I don't know if that's unreasonably warm, seeing as I'm in south Florida, but it was brutal after the 50-60 we've been having


----------



## SorrelHorse

Fake spring - Around here it is usually around this time that we get warm weather right before it gets cold again. I woke up to snow this morning but by noon it was all melted and the sun was shining.


----------



## CinnaDex

It is 37 degrees C here today, very humid and i have to ride 3 horses and then have a lesson ahhhh Australian summers :')


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I hate Australian summers ! On my phone it says it's 33 but with a heat index of 41


----------



## gingerscout

I want to get out and ride bad.. the 15 min short ride the other day didn't scratch my itch.. I am going through withdrawals LOL.. almost wondered if my dog was big enough.. J/K lol


----------



## Werecat

gingerscout said:


> I want to get out and ride bad.. the 15 min short ride the other day didn't scratch my itch.. I am going through withdrawals LOL./QUOTE]
> 
> That's kind of how I'm feeling too! With the wind and then the rain, the ground is soaked again so will have to wait for it dry a little but I think we'll ride by the end of the week. Fingers crossed my boy's cheeks are healed up and he'll accept the bit with less of a fuss!


----------



## gypsygirl

I haven't ridden for 5 months so I feel your pain !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

I made myself get on Selena today when I got home. We just rode bareback around. Since she finally has shoes I have to ride her and get her back in competition shape before mid march. Though when you train it makes it hard to want to ride your horse when you're so tired from riding everyone elses horses.

Today I rode that filly that bucked me off, and three others on top of her at the barn I went to help at. Then at my barn I still have that pony and the kid's mare, plus two colts. All of them are only part time training though, thank god, because if they were full time I'd be running rampant. I am exhausted.


----------



## gingerscout

so ok I have an actual training question, I usually use a mounting block to mount, always have, I used to be able to mount from the ground, but didn't for well over a year. The other day I decided I would attempt it again to see if I could still do it, Ren stands like a board at the block doesn't move a muscle till I tell him to, so I walked him next to the block, put my foot in the stirrup and tried.. no luck. Ren the sweet boy he is saw me struggling and leaned into me and as I tried to mount again, he cocked that leg and dropped that side of his hip, I guess he was trying to help me, but that put my weight in the stirrup with no rear leg under him on that side and I came back down. I can stand on the block mount/ dismount and he never sinks/ sags/ moves etc, but I noticed each time I go out if I can't mount the first time, he turns to look at me, and leans into me, and drops that side of his hip when I try to mount, all 3 of his other legs are locked. He does NOT do it on the first attempt usually after 2-3. I don't know if hes trying to help me or what but he needs to keep his legs planted and I'm not sure what to do. I still mount with the block, but I figure I need to be able to mount from ground in case I'm out on trails or etc and nothing to stand on to help me up, I don't plan on not using a block to mount


----------



## SorrelHorse

Gingerscout that sounds like if he is doing it after a couple times, then he is displaying a behavior of discomfort. Maybe you could practice getting on from the ground at lower levels, like maybe instead of the block you could use just a 2x4 or a smaller step until you get better at it.

Alternatively you could just push his hop away from you and make him move that foot until he stands up again. Might just be laziness.

It's coming two years in late June since my knee surgery and I still don't have the same flexion in that knee that I used to. I used to spring onto horses no problem - Now I always use the block even if they are short. Gotta rebuild that muscle.


----------



## gingerscout

I thought maybe it could be discomfort, but he just had a checkup a couple of weeks ago and vet said he was great. It could be lazyness, he has a streak like that, but you should see him when he does it, he has his head turned towards me with this look on his face like you can do it.. he always seemed happy to go ride, he walks himself to the block. he always enjoyed having a job so to speak. I do plan on having the chiro out in a couple of weeks, as its been a while since he was done, and I'll see what he says, I may just make him hop away when he tries to lean into me and see if he stands square. Or I can just quit trying for a while and just use the block for now, and wait until I'm out on the trail to see if I ever need to mount without something to stand on..LOL


----------



## gypsygirl

Getting on from the ground is terrible for their backs and it takes about 15 minutes for their muscles to return to normal afterwards. It could definitely be discomfort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

Changes of plans it sounds like...I won't be able to lease a horse at least not right now. But I'll be taking lessons possibly. But I'm going to meet the person and everything


----------



## Werecat

I can mount from the ground (so long as I'm not in my thermals and blue jeans lol!) and my horse stands for it for the most part, but I've working on getting him to stand correctly at the mounting block since it's honestly better for both of us and research has shown it isn't good for them. I figure on trails, I can find a stump or rock, but if absolutely necessary I can mount from the ground and I know he will stand for it.

No shame in using a block, but it is good to know you -can- mount from the ground in case you are in a scenario where there is nothing available.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Today just wasn't a good a ride, Roy just didn't want to work or trot it was giving me the shoots .


----------



## CinnaDex

I'm sorry to hear that Raina, hopefully the next one is better


----------



## Werecat

The boarder I've become friendly with and I kind of buddied up and we're planning for a ride on the next non windy, non rainy day once the ground dries up. Probably by then Bear's cheeks will be fully healed  They weren't infected so hopefully he's feeling good.


----------



## CinnaDex

Werecat said:


> The boarder I've become friendly with and I kind of buddied up and we're planning for a ride on the next non windy, non rainy day once the ground dries up. Probably by then Bear's cheeks will be fully healed  They weren't infected so hopefully he's feeling good.


Glad you found someone to ride with 

OKAY I AM SUPER EXCITED I got my green provisional licence today which means I AM FINALLY ALLOWED TO TOW MY HORSES PLACES MYSELF!!!!!! Before I'd always have to rely on others so to know that I can do this for myself is super awesome to me. Now to start going on short practice runs >


----------



## Rainaisabelle

CinnaDex said:


> Glad you found someone to ride with
> 
> OKAY I AM SUPER EXCITED I got my green provisional licence today which means I AM FINALLY ALLOWED TO TOW MY HORSES PLACES MYSELF!!!!!! Before I'd always have to rely on others so to know that I can do this for myself is super awesome to me. Now to start going on short practice runs >


That's fantastic !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> I would take him out every hour and if you cant be watching him he should be in a crate or tethered to you. That way he can't sneak off and go !
> 
> I would also give him treats every time he goes outside  he's just a baby and I would not expect him to be house trained at his age, especially in a new home.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Honestly would be no point in tethering him because hes constantly on my feet literally! I have tripped on him a couple of times because he will be right behind me. He usually does it when we aren't home or I am not looking at him. Usually I would consider leaving him outside when we go out but people have been baiting dogs and stealing them for fights and pigging.


----------



## CinnaDex

I love it when pups are in that "I am not a dog, I am your shadow, no dog here " stage honestly. He will figure it out soon enough I am sure  

I am dealing with something similar right now, 12 huskies have gone missing from our general area that I'm aware of, and as my dogs are both huskies they have gone from being outside dogs to mostly inside dogs. We are lucky that they are free to access our well fenced verandah most hours, except when I have to leave as the doors get locked up They are good dogs, but sometimes there is a mess when I get home. I can live with that as it's a rare thing, I can deal with that, I'm not sure I'd deal too well with losing my dogs


----------



## gingerscout

our area is losing dogs as well, and I'm in another country...LOL

Glad you found someone to ride with, I would kill for someone to ride with, or to help me get where I want to be and able to do more trail riding.. but I seem to live on an iceberg that is untouchable with a 50 foot pole apparently, even if I offer people money for their time, I live "too far" to come ride with, or pick up for trail rides


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We haven't had an accident since well whenever I posted about it, I have been taking him out every couple of hours while my partner works and then we swap on the weekend when I work. 

The one issue we are still having is he has sloppy poo, it's still slightly solid but also wet. We have to take him to the vet soon anyway to get the snip but I am still a bit worried..


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

In my old neighborhood there were tons of stolen dogs. Mostly smaller dogs to be used for baiting pit bulls. But if you had a pure breed of any kind, they would be stolen and taken north to be sold or bred. Sometimes people would have a dog go missing, only to see it on Craig's list a month later three counties north. It's insane.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

They steal them for pit bull fights and they bait them and then rob your house.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Got a few pictures of ove and Toby in the pasture today.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Look, not all arabs are the SAME saddle size. There could be a medium wide arab (infact I KNOW one) or a medium or a wide.

People need to stop generalizing a breed. That's how saddle fit problems happen because of blanket assumptions. Order a saddle, try the gullet, and if it doesn't work, adjust from there either more wide or narrower.


----------



## Tazzie

You're right, there are some that are narrower. However, she said he's a well sprung Arab. Which could imply a larger gullet. Why on earth would you want to pay close to a grand to buy a saddle, have it shipped there, find out it doesn't fit and then pay the shipping back (which will run you around $60) when you could pay for a saddle fitter to come out and try different saddles on your horse and KNOW it fits well? It's an Arabian Saddle Company saddle, so it's on a fixed tree. There will be very limited range it can be adjusted.

Were, I'm glad you'll get in contact with a saddle fitter of some sort! It's no fun playing the guessing game with gullets, and I would never recommend just buying a saddle to try it. Never feel like a peon though! You'll be bringing that person business, and I'm sure she'll be pleased you called her! Good luck! I know an incorrect gullet on Izzie causes a massive reaction, even when it LOOKS fine. But then again, she's incredibly opinionated!


----------



## Werecat

Skyseternalangel said:


> Look, not all arabs are the SAME saddle size. There could be a medium wide arab (infact I KNOW one) or a medium or a wide.
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop generalizing a breed. That's how saddle fit problems happen because of blanket assumptions. Order a saddle, try the gullet, and if it doesn't work, adjust from there either more wide or narrower.


Yeah that's what I was thinking, but I guess it also depends on the saddle maker too. I did cancel though, for a few reasons, and my gut just kept bothering me about until I did. He has a forward girth and all that, so the billets people were concerned about, Etc. 

There's a great chance it would've worked, but I honestly got very overwhelmed with the process by not having a trainer with me. I know in this case a saddle fitter is more important, but trying to find an English one that'll come out here hasn't been easy. 

Just waiting on my refund, and hope I get it because that'd be another ordeal. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Werecat said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking, but I guess it also depends on the saddle maker too. I did cancel though, for a few reasons, and my gut just kept bothering me about until I did. He has a forward girth and all that, so the billets people were concerned about, Etc.
> 
> There's a great chance it would've worked, but I honestly got very overwhelmed with the process by not having a trainer with me. I know in this case a saddle fitter is more important, but trying to find an English one that'll come out here hasn't been easy.
> 
> Just waiting on my refund, and hope I get it because that'd be another ordeal.


Oh for sure a saddle fitter is a better option than buy & try but sometimes there isn't any other option.

Be careful of saddle fitters though, not all are as experienced or true as the others. Ask around, read up on saddle fit yourself...


----------



## Saskia

Cinnadex you must be excited about your green Ps! I can legally tow but can't afford a good tow vehicle or a float 

Werecat, even if you can't get a saddle fitter lots of places will recommend a saddle based on measurements like a either tracinbg, top line tracinbg etc.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well day 2 of work at that barn again. The guy who "Quit" showed up, had a long discussion with the BO, and was back riding again today though the BO did NOT seem happy to have him around at all, and was actually making some really nasty remarks to him every time she got an opportunity. Clearly there is a personal problem going on.

He rode that filly that bucked me off though. That filly took off bucking HARD just like she did yesterday. He spent a lot of time almost on the ground but never quite actually hit it. Afterwards the BO comes up to me and says, "Let him break his neck, then you can have all his horses."

This situation makes me wildly uncomfortable. The horses are all great but this is nothing like I remember growing up. I remember us being nice and welcoming, there was no drama - But now I feel like I'm in the middle of their personal soap opera.


----------



## Tazzie

Sorrel, that sounds like an extremely uncomfortable situation... don't get hurt doing a favor!

I've been working my butt off trying to get back into shape. UGH! I hurt all over!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Sorrel, that would be enough to have me walking away. At least temporarily. I would tell them that when he's really done messing around, then they can call me. I wouldn't want to trod in that puddle.


----------



## CinnaDex

Saskia, I am very excited! I am only able to tow as I am borrowing my mums 4WD, that she uses very rarely. I'm saving to get a float of my own, but for now I am borrowing a friends long term while they are in Germany for the next two years 

Sorrel, I am sorry about the situation, hopefully the guy leaves again!

Tazzie same here, I'm so excited to see the results! I've been working on it for a good few months as I had a bad accident that left me in horrible shape, and I'm finally getting back to where I was. From there it's all improvement ^_^ I'm sure you'll be back to it in no time!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I went and bought a ford territory to tow floats during wet season because we get flooding and cyclones. Now I just need my own float 

If you weren't asked your opinion on something but you can see it probably will be a disaster would you give your opinion anyway?


----------



## Saskia

It depends if they were my friend I'd tell them. If not I might try and sort of suggest other things but in a non-invasive way. 

I literally spend my life trying to convince people not to make stupid decisions.

I own one of the least horsey cars  it's always covered in dirt though, even though I was it mostly weekly.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> It depends if they were my friend I'd tell them. If not I might try and sort of suggest other things but in a non-invasive way.
> 
> I literally spend my life trying to convince people not to make stupid decisions.
> 
> I own one of the least horsey cars  it's always covered in dirt though, even though I was it mostly weekly.


We are friends but I think it's a stupid decisions whereas she probably doesn't..


----------



## Saskia

Well I guess I'd ask yourself if you want to say something for your friend or for yourself. Basically, is what you're going to say going to change your friends mind or give them new information/perspective? Or are you saying it because it's bothering you and you want to make your objections known, or so you don't feel responsible later down the track?


----------



## Werecat

Tazzie said:


> I've been working my butt off trying to get back into shape. UGH! I hurt all over!


Me too! I've been doing cardio and the like at home (I'm not much for gyms), focusing heavily on my upper body since that's where I lack strength. I am a little sore today and I'm surprised I'm not much more sore, considering I just started back up yesterday. lol.

Oh boy. I am 29, with hypothyroidism. I was a stick my entire life, I've filled out some after the age of 26 but still at a healthy weight but I'm wanting to get toned. I have my hypothyroidism under control with medication, but I got some ugly news from the doctor's yesterday... my cholesterol is through the roof.  I have been naughty, having Kettle chips with my unhealthy lunches, lots of dairy, etc. They told me I have to follow a very low cholesterol diet, and in 3 months if my cholesterol doesn't come down, I'll have to be on medication for that too! Finding animal fat free food has been tough. My sister is vegan and I've been getting tips from her and so far I've not starved.  I was a vegetarian for 8 years, and can easily go back to that lifestyle if this diet helps me not go on any more medications.

I am a little floored because I'm having issues that are inherited (both sides of the family most of the women are ailed with hypothyroidism), but I'm by far the youngest of them to be diagnosed. 

Oh! And they want me on baby asprin every day.

So yeah, I guess wanting to be healthier in my eating habits and workout regiment is partially because I want to get stronger, but also I don't want to end up having a heart attack at 40.

On a GOOD note! Bear stayed *patiently* tied with the blocker ties today with a *SAW* going on right behind him in the stair room (door was shut)! BO's husband's workshop is in the barn, but it's blocked off so no dust comes out of it, but the horses can hear the saws. I was so, so proud of him! He didn't spook, and I just continued brushing him and talking to him sweetly like nothing was going on and he seemed to be okay even though he was alert. He got impatient after being tied for about 30 minutes and a lot of commotion going on, but he I -think- may be able to be... dare I say it, tied using blockers. I will be investing in my own soon and keep them in my supply box.

As for the saddle fitter, she's incredibly well respected. I was referred to her by my sister's friend who show jumps, and she has used her as her fitter for years. The woman is from England and properly schooled. She mostly deals with performance horses, but I am hoping I can get her out here if she's got an appointment in the area.

I bought a '68 Pontiac Firebird about 6 years ago, at the time I said I could either get a horse or a cool car. Work wasn't steady at the time because I was just starting in my career, I chose the car so I wouldn't have to worry about not being able to feed or vet it during slow periods. My largest motivation to work my butt off was to get to the point I am now TO get the horse. We're restomodding the car, and the new motor went in today! We LS1 swapped it so I could daily drive it if I'd like and not have to worry about a finicky carburetor. Also, I like LS motors lol. Huge mile stone. Next vehicle to add to my tiny fleet will be a 4x4 3/4 ton truck. I'm a car nut... but lately my horse has been the center of my world and I don't see that changing.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> Well I guess I'd ask yourself if you want to say something for your friend or for yourself. Basically, is what you're going to say going to change your friends mind or give them new information/perspective? Or are you saying it because it's bothering you and you want to make your objections known, or so you don't feel responsible later down the track?


I don't think I will be saying anything, I think that she could get injured or get herself in trouble. She's older then me and it's totally her decision but she wants a job in the horse industry but she doesn't have the experience to handle certain horses.

I suppose I'll just see how it plays out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hugs Michaela, you are a trooper <3


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> Well day 2 of work at that barn again. The guy who "Quit" showed up, had a long discussion with the BO, and was back riding again today though the BO did NOT seem happy to have him around at all, and was actually making some really nasty remarks to him every time she got an opportunity. Clearly there is a personal problem going on.
> 
> He rode that filly that bucked me off though. That filly took off bucking HARD just like she did yesterday. He spent a lot of time almost on the ground but never quite actually hit it. Afterwards the BO comes up to me and says, "Let him break his neck, then you can have all his horses."
> 
> This situation makes me wildly uncomfortable. The horses are all great but this is nothing like I remember growing up. I remember us being nice and welcoming, there was no drama - But now I feel like I'm in the middle of their personal soap opera.


I missed your post!

I would be leaving for awhile it doesn't sound like a nice situation and I would be extremely uncomfortable as well. Some things just turn nasty.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Yea, raina, sometimes it's best just to let your friends (or kids in my case) learn the hard way. Telling her she may not be ready for it could offend her, and that would damage your friendship. But being there for her, whether she succeeds or fails will prove your mettle as a friend. If she comes to you with frustrations, then I would give advice, but if not, then just let her learn.

(It's like trying to teach my daughter what hot means. I showed her the stove is hot, told her not to touch it. Many many times. But until she touched it and got *very very mildly* burned, she just couldn't help herself)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Yea, raina, sometimes it's best just to let your friends (or kids in my case) learn the hard way. Telling her she may not be ready for it could offend her, and that would damage your friendship. But being there for her, whether she succeeds or fails will prove your mettle as a friend. If she comes to you with frustrations, then I would give advice, but if not, then just let her learn.
> 
> (It's like trying to teach my daughter what hot means. I showed her the stove is hot, told her not to touch it. Many many times. But until she touched it and got *very very mildly* burned, she just couldn't help herself)


If she succeeds I'll be happy to congratulate her. I just worry she's going in over her head. Not only that but she has so many dreams and in my experience you don't earn much working in the horse industry.. I might be wrong.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

On a happier note, have a puppy picture. I was trying to eat my sandwich


----------



## Tazzie

Were, glad he stood tied! What an accomplishment! And well deserving of praise  Sorry to hear all of your health issues  my only issues (for now) are allergies year round, which suck. And I also have to take a daily baby aspirin. I had a bad accident over 2 years ago where I ruptured the brachial artery in my arm. They had to take a piece of vein from my leg to put in to close the gap, and because of that they worry about clots. So, baby aspirin it is...

And I hear both you and Cinna on the workouts! I don't go to a gym either. We have an elliptical we bought a few years ago I use, but I do more than that. I have zumba on the Wii (which kicks my butt, holy smokes), and search youtube videos when I'm in the mood for pilates, yoga, or the HIIT stuff I did last night. My body hates me after that HIIT! I would like to lose a few pounds since I'm a bit heavier than I'd like, but I'm miles from where I was over a year ago! I started my weight lose in Fall of 2014 after I had my daughter, and lost over 40 lbs. I have like 10 I'd like to lose, and then be in shape so we can amp up Izzie's training and maybe break out at First Level this year!

Raina, that puppy is so cute, omg!

I'm almost done with what work I was given for the day... hoping I can find something else to do! And I have to think of what to write in 100 words or less for the nomination I received! I am NOT good about talking about myself, and it's about me not Izzie. If it was about Izzie it'd be SO simple!

And trying to decide on a new tall boot bag... My old one disintegrated (and it wasn't that old...) so changing brands. I have today to decide so they will ship with Izzie's smartpaks. I'm a shorty (5'2") so the Kensington one should be tall enough (reviews said it's short). But I don't know! Royal blue and white are our colors, so I'm trying to stay with that theme...

https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/kensington-boot-bag-2683
https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/smartpak-boot-bag-9065

I hate making decisions! Haha!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I like the second one but if the first is your colours go for it! 

Good for you Were ! Atleast someone's horse is standing tied 


Now I need some advice, I was taking buddy out to pee when he was tearing around like an idiot, all of sudden he trips and he must have landed funny because all I hear next is loud yelping and whining. I picked him up but he was still limping when I put him down! 
He hasn't broken it as he was walking on it after a couple of minutes. I was going to call the after hours vets because he kept whining but he seemed okay when we got back into my bedroom and he went and jumped on my bed. Should I ring them or just see how he goes? I don't have a car as my partner took it to work.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Thanks for the words of encouragement on my last post guys. She randomly called me last night and said she didn't need me today because he was going to ride instead. Whatever. I'll just be collecting money and probably won't be doing her anymore favors. She's always favored him even when we were kids, I'm not the first person to have thrown up my hands. It's a toxic cycle out there these days.

On a side note, when I fell off that filly I hurt my arm. I think it was from me holding on to the saddle horn, because I know I only landed on my rear and not on my harm. This is day 2 after that, and I am having a hard time moving it. I drive a manual car, when I got in it yesterday morning I could barely shift or pull the hand brake. I don't know whether to be worried or not. No bruising and no breakage but it sure hurts like hell.


----------



## SorrelHorse

That is such an adorable dog Rain! I love that little face.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks for the input Raina!

I'm a worry wort, so I'd probably take him in or at least call. But chances are he probably just pulled something.

Sorrel, glad you aren't going to be doing any favors for her anymore! No sense in being used and injured! I'd probably have your arm checked out. Kind of bad you can barely shift your car


----------



## SorrelHorse

If it isn't better by tomorrow i will probably call the doctor and ask her opinion. So much of my job(s) involve lifting, I can't be hurt for that.

On the upside, I have today off. I am going to work on my comic con costume. I have no idea how to use a sewing machine, but my Mom gave me hers so I guess I'm gonna learn! lol


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Well, it got cold and windy here again so I haven't ridden in a few days. Today was a little nicer and sunny though, and since my afternoon class was cancelled I had a chance to go out and lunge Nav.

He usually does pretty well listening to vocal cues, and responds quickly. But lately he hasn't been very good about coming down to walk from trot. He just keeps trotting around, I usually have to end up shortening the line until he's doing a small circle around me and finally just has to walk because he can't trot anymore. Very frustrating, especially because he is so good about upward transitions, and coming back from canter to trot.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm trying to make a few short clips of "good" parts of my hard right last night, just as a little "look you guys are doing good" motivation scrapbook.

Today isn't going well at all. Puppy problems, horse was an ***, got less than 2 hrs of sleep, overslept, was late to feed Sky, period cramps that are so horrible I am bowing out of class...

Just ugh.


----------



## gingerscout

it was cold as all get out with the wind chill, but I got a decent ride on Ren today, 25 min or so till I got too cold..LOL. In other news why do I even try, I spent 2 days trying to find someone to watch my daughter so I could go out there this weekend in the afternoon, when they have more free time, so maybe once I can have someone to ride with. It is supposed to be over 50 degrees, and was hoping for once I could go with someone.. but apparently not..lol. I don't feel like I am going to get anywhere where I want myself to be riding in the arena by myself all the time, not getting much trail experience either with the horse who won't go solo. I like where Ren is, and they have been super nice and all that, but Riding by myself all the time is getting boring, I want some people to ride with, part of getting a horse was the social aspect of it all, and of course I don't have a truck/ trailer so no one will come pick me up, even if I offer gas for doing so


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We ended up just leaving him overnight to sleep and he's fine now. It's still a small limp but he's running around like an idiot today so. I think the whining and yelping really freaked me out.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ginger, that's something I struggle with as well. I live with my horses, so I'm with them all the time, but my friends live all around the state, my horse friends are either students of mine, or boarding some place else, abd even though I have truck abd trailer, it never seems to match up as far as riding together. So most often, I end up riding in my ring by myself. 

I've found that trying new things seems to break up the monotony. I started taking dressage lessons with my one gelding, even though he's seventeen abd not in great shape. It gives us something new to work on. Started liberty training my mare (who's extremely willful and opinionated and is not easy to do liberty work with), abd since acquiring my colt, I've spent a lot of time just teaching him to be a calm brave horse. 

Maybe try learning something new with your horse, tricks, a different style, anything to break up the monotony while you work by yourself.


----------



## gypsygirl

I can't wait to be able to ride again ! I'm finally in my third trimester and I can't wait to have the baby. The horses are all doing fine with no work except gypsy. She's so hyper and even more bossy than ever ! She's a 7 day a week of work kinda girl so it's been rough. 

I love riding by myself. But I also don't have any trouble staying motivated. I also trailer out a lot to trail ride and XC school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

well at least you guys have the option to trailer out or go out if wanted.. I can't..lol. I have tried looking into FB groups, and even put an ad or 2 on CL.. which didn't bring me any help. I get to start lessons again, although in April, and I have to drive 35 miles because there isn't anything close by me. I would love to take lessons on my own horse, but no truck/ trailer puts a damper on that. I just feel like I do everything alone anymore, my wife and I work opposite schedules, I have no real friends around anymore, I work and sit at home with my daughter and thats about it. I have Ren which was supposed to be helping my depression, which is brought on by being alone all the time, and. The few days a week I can see him helps, but other than that I'm no better off than I was before, especially now with my dad and his mystery illness. I guess I just want to feel like I belong somewhere and fit in so to speak, and don't feel like I am destined to be a loner my whole life


----------



## gypsygirl

You may have to just bite the bullet and buy a truck and trailer ! Or board your horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ManicMini

Gingerscout, why not work on getting Ren to the point he will ride out alone? That would keep things really fresh with Ren and give you a goal to work towards. I have an extremely buddy sour horse. I thought I had it worked out of him but if he has more than a few days off its like starting at square one again. Bucking, rearing, bolting...the whole nine yards. 

I don't have a truck or trailer or people to ride with at the drop of the hat so that is what I work on until the opportunity to go riding with someone else arises. So far, I have developed a very sticky seat from all of my horse's temper tantrums. The worst part is my SO does have a truck and a trailer along with his own horse but I'm not going to expect him to want to go ride with me after he works a 14hr shift. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

I would but it seems that like your horse if I let him sit a few days its like starting over again if I try to get out of the arena, and with the weather and such sometimes I can only go once a week, and with the cold can only ride for 20-30 min, although once it warms up I hope to go out there daily and if I can't find someone to go with I'll make that my main focus and try to get him where he's dependable as he can be solo on trails. I do realize he is VERY photogenic and seems to love to pose for the camera...LOL. His topic is full of him posing so to speak


----------



## ManicMini

Hi, i'm Manic and i'm 25 years old (Good night i'm getting old!) and from the foothills of the Smokies in East Tennessee. I'm the sometimes proud owner of a 10 year old TWH gelding named Ransom. We don't compete or take lessons, we just have adventures together with my riding bff and my SO every now and then. We're always, always, working on not expecting to die a horribly painful death every time we ride away from the herd. 

That's just one of the many things to look forward to as the owner of an insecure, buddy sour horse. Smh. I've had small victories in riding out good distances out of sight and earshot of the herd in the past, (Yay baby steps!) but It's a work in progress lol. On a serious note, Ransom is my first riding horse i've bought as an adult. Even though he is a challenging horse (for me) that has rattled my confidence many times, I really do love him to pieces. We're slowly but surely becoming brave together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Welcome


----------



## Skyseternalangel

GScout, take him on an inhand trail walk.


----------



## Werecat

ManicMini said:


> Hi, i'm Manic and i'm 25 years old (Good night i'm getting old!) and from the foothills of the Smokies in East Tennessee.


Yay, another eastern TN member! I'm on the Plateau though spend some time in Knoxville.

Gingerscout, I get where you're coming from. I really do feel like I'm at a ... stagnant point as well. I can't ride without one other person, and it's not really the horse, it's the fact that I need help with the silly tack. Once we get the bit issue worked out and I can handle my stupid saddle (I really do want a more light weight one, but the saddle shopping experience has been killing me).

Sleep cycle is completely wrecked right now... I make my own hours for work for the most part, so long as I meet deadlines, but this morning something came in around 9:10am that needed to get done before 10am... well, I was asleep for that. Bleh. I did it as soon as I was able to and got it sent out.. several hours past when they needed it.

My best friend called around noon and she stayed chatting for 2 hours (she lives back in NY so I haven't seen her in 3 years! ) I enjoyed our chat very much, but now I'm trying to get through work and I'm hungry. I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich (yeaaah, carb high, but sugar thankfully isn't my problem except for not wanting to gain weight) for a late lunch and of course I still felt hungry. Dinner I ate a super healthy one (Asian style vegan stir fry) and didn't have any rice, so no carbs.

I'm trying to think of what I want to snack on that's not cheese or has dairy lol. Don't really have fruits outside of apples, so I may do celery sticks with peanut butter and raisins like when I was a kid at snack time in school, lol. I am seriously determined, I think it's absurd that at my age I have these problems!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I decided to take Roy for a walk today just to get us both out and abo T which was great until he decided to try and have a fight with this pony over the fence. He bucked and tried to bite him and then half reared. He was easy to get away but he was prancing and snorting.

Talk about drama king.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Mind you, he hates this pony it used to jump the fence and one day it jumped it and then tried to get into a fight with Roy


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

I'm 24 years old and have only been riding since November 2013 - that's less than 3 years if you're counting. I find it's such a strange place to be in because most teen riders automatically assume I've been riding for a while due to my age, when in reality most of them probably have years on me in terms of experience. Then, I find that the adults in their 30's/40's or older have less patience with me for the same reason. I get that most riders are in their equitation career primes when they are my age, but that's just not the case with me! :lol:

Owning and riding has been my dream since I was a little girl (I came out of the womb loving horses), though unfortunately it never panned out in my favour. My parents were divorced and neither could afford the luxury of a horse, though my mom used to tell me how much she wanted that life for me.

Well, in the end she made it all possible. When my mother passed away in late 2013 from an aggressive cancer, I came into some money through her inheritance. After paying off the debt and estate, I was left with a couple thousand dollars - money which my father encouraged me to put away and save, but do you think I listened?! Instead, I bought my first horse at the age of 21 after only taking 2 months of riding lessons. 

It's been a learning experience, but I am proud of the decisions I've made and how far I have come in the horse world. I am now riding at a show barn where my horse and I are getting our butts kicked into gear by our trainer so that we can show in the next few years. It looks like 2016 is not going to pan out, but I have high hopes for 2017!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Manic!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Definitely welcome !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I wish I had my camera on me this morning. Lucas fetched his ginormous branch... it was longer than him and about 3 inches in diameter. He then got his dog friend to play with him whilst he was carrying it. Then he lost interest since I was calling him over and the other dog took it and ran full fledge into the fence. Bounced back, cause the "twig" wouldn't fit through.

Hilarious!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I wish I had my camera on me this morning. Lucas fetched his ginormous branch... it was longer than him and about 3 inches in diameter. He then got his dog friend to play with him whilst he was carrying it. Then he lost interest since I was calling him over and the other dog took it and ran full fledge into the fence. Bounced back, cause the "twig" wouldn't fit through.
> 
> Hilarious!


Dogs are so funny, I wish I had the camera yesterday when buddy came sprinting up from the backyard was going to fast and stacked it hitting a bucket. Hopefully he will grow into his ginormous legs.


----------



## SorrelHorse

When we had great danes when I was young they used to fetch the most ridiculous things...Like, they weren't even sticks anymore, they were just very small trees. They'd swing them around and hit each other with them, or you if you were too close. I miss those big goobers, maybe someday I'll have one again.

Zico knows he has to run to chase the thing I threw and he has to run back towards me, but he doesn't really bring it back. He just runs past and circles until I say "aus" and make him drop it. He always fights having to drop it. We're working on it. lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy jumps through my mothers garden and pounces on anything that moves. He stacks it quite often his feet are huge.


----------



## Tazzie

Ahhh, what a good feeling! My DH's truck is getting paid off tonight!! One less payment a month!! And one less automatic withdraw!! The other two won't be stopped, but this one was by far the largest! SO happy right now! Even if it means I don't get to ride tonight (DH has a card party tonight, so it was going to be close as it was). But have to be responsible sometimes!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> Ahhh, what a good feeling! My DH's truck is getting paid off tonight!! One less payment a month!! And one less automatic withdraw!! The other two won't be stopped, but this one was by far the largest! SO happy right now! Even if it means I don't get to ride tonight (DH has a card party tonight, so it was going to be close as it was). But have to be responsible sometimes!


That would be the best feeling honestly! I wish my car loan was close to being finished lol.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I am going to try and at least ride Selena, I have not been able to because of her feet. I called my doctor (who also happens to ride and is a good friend of mine outside of that) and since she knows me she told me to wait another day to come in, and if my arm isn't better then she would probably want to do something about it. I don't think I want to get on any of the colts but I can put my hand in my pocket and get her some cardio one handed at least. Another month or so and we have to compete again - She needs it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> I am going to try and at least ride Selena, I have not been able to because of her feet. I called my doctor (who also happens to ride and is a good friend of mine outside of that) and since she knows me she told me to wait another day to come in, and if my arm isn't better then she would probably want to do something about it. I don't think I want to get on any of the colts but I can put my hand in my pocket and get her some cardio one handed at least. Another month or so and we have to compete again - She needs it.


Ouch hope you're alright !


----------



## Tazzie

Rainaisabelle said:


> That would be the best feeling honestly! I wish my car loan was close to being finished lol.


It's a great feeling! That truck is the reason I have my horse lol we were just about to get married, in all of the wedding planning stages, when he sold his old truck. I asked him to wait until AFTER the wedding to get a truck just to not have the payments, and that if he was going to get the truck he'd have something to haul a new horse home. I called him one night and he was being secretive. I asked him what he was doing. He said "Buying a truck...." I asked him when we were going to get the horse. And that's how we got Izzie lol! We've been working to get out of all of this debt though (cars and student loans is about all we have) so we can start our farm shopping. One step closer!!

Ouch Sorrel  I hope it'll be ok! And I'm sure Selena will behave for you!


----------



## gingerscout

ugh car payments.. I would love to get a truck but alas after buying my wife a new van after her SUV died last april, and a new car to replace my dead car in January.. 2 new payments is enough..LOL


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

That is one thing I have no experience in...car payments. I've always bought used, full outright from the owner, or from auction. I spend the rest of the money in parts abd labor to get it fixed up. I'm always drooling over these big brand new trucks with fifth wheel attachments and chipped engines or turbos...bleh. I love my truck, I love the engine in it, I love the lift kit, abd that it's 4x4, my cb radio, my ambulance horn abd sirens... But I long for a fifth wheel set up. 


On another note, today was day two of learning to lunge for ove! Much better with whoa today, a little sticky abd wanting to stop, but he did well for only his second day. We even did a couple of changes in direction at the end of the line instead of coming in first. Tomorrow, well go over the walking, stopping, abd changing directions again...then WE TROT!


----------



## Tazzie

We are hoping we are about done with car payments! We have my SUV still, but that payment is half of what the truck was. We intend to just save and buy outright from here on out! All of the vehicles *should* last us for quite a while!

My DH has a 2007 Dodge Cummins 2500. He put a new transmission in it last year (he wanted to upgrade it since the hills around here were killing the factory one) and new injectors in it this year. He also added the gooseneck hitch himself. We have never owned a brand new vehicle, just new to us.

And sounds like he's picking it up


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well I didn't get to ride because stupid me left my spurs at the other barn. Riding Selena without spurs is not very productive. I can make her go along but once she realizes it's my calf with no spur attached she just leans. Oh well.


----------



## animallover101

I went to the meet new coach I might go with and where she teaches at. I must say, I think it's really going to work out!
She seems to be interested in stuff I am like western trail/pleasure/such like that!
Whereas people at my old place and my coach were mainly just barrel racers so it wasn't the best fit in the end.
I have my first lesson on Monday!
She also didn't help with me wanting Ember D:
She somewhat encourage slightly me for to go and meet her and everything...


----------



## Werecat

SorrelHorse, I love Danes; they're incredibly goofy and like giant lap dogs.

Tazzie, that's actually a super sweet story. He did pick out a great truck, those Cummins go forever, and with that upgraded transmission you're golden. 

Awww, seems Ove is making great progress!

AnimalLover, it sounds like you may be on the right path! I hope you have a wonderful time Monday and many more to come!

So today I went to the doctor for my follow up. My cholesterol went DOWN since last month. She was pleased but didn't like that it was still so high, but is pretty confident that with diet and exercise I can keep it at a healthy level.  Phew! She also said I don't have to cut out dairy and such completely, just limit my intake. I save my dairy intake usually for the milk for my oreos lol. I'm a cheese fanatic but have not had cheese in 3 days!

Today I went to the barn a little late. The BO's son had a friend over and there were playing basket ball (the goal is really close to the barn, so the dribbling echos through the barn). Bear didn't like it very much, but he didn't spook. I didn't blocker tie him today, I just looped the rope through the "o" ring.

So it's been a week since his teeth have been floated, doc said it'd only really need 5 days for his cheeks to heal since there weren't any infections, but I figured a few extra days of heal time could only help. I took the curb strap off of the snaffle (I had it there for emergencies, people claim it helps if you have to turn the horse abruptly for whatever reason, that it can slide through the mouth if they have it open...), but It's musth easier to maneuver without anything on it.

I took the reins off too since they just snap on, and solely showed him the bridle. Had the shiny new eggbutt on it. I held it in my hands to warm while talking to him gently. Took 45 minutes of making him keep his head down long enough to let me touch his lips with the bit itself without tossing his head/moving. I made him work hard whenever he did that, and I think that really helped him realize the bit was the easier alternative.

I am proud of myself... I didn't have to stick my thumb in his mouth to get him to open. I just tried to use patience. I want him to learn when he feels me raise my hand with the bit in it to his lips, to open his mouth. Once he started getting the hang of it, he let me put it in (his tongue kept getting int the way) slowly as to not clack any teeth, and once he got his tongue situated, he seemed golden. I walked him around (rope attached to halter not big), to give him a chance to relax a little. Let him stand. I'm wondering how he'll ride in the eggbutt, something tells me this is his first time in a double jointed bit.

I had a feeling taking the bridle off wouldn't be graceful. His one ear got trapped under the poll band, and when I got it off, he tossed his head like his old self, with the bit still in his mouth. Tomorrow my new barn buddy is going to come work with me and see if he'll take it again for me, and if so show me how to gently get it off, because I still have a hard time with that bridle... it's new so it's stiff and not supple which is to be expected for a lowerish end (round 45 dollar range) Weaver from TSC since I needed a bridle in a pinch at the time.

Pics because it was my first time successfully bridling my own darn horse! LOL!

































The vet measured him in at a 4 1/2-4 3/4. The bit he's got in these pictures is a 4 3/4. I'm not a fan of the knot of the rope halter being pressed by the eggbutts though.


----------



## CinnaDex

Werecat, congrats! I bet you're happy, I am excited for you!!!! I'm sure you'll be able to get it on and off with no dramas in no time 

It's day 3 of hectic rain here, aka no riding :/ I am thinking when I go out tonight I will do some leg yielding work from the ground with boy my guys, I am not sure Blue knows it, but Osha sure does and the last few rides he's tried to get away with moving out at the shoulder instead of yielding properly. I've corrected it each time of course, but I'm sure a refresher won't hurt him


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Way to hot to ride at the moment for me ! It's humid aswell. I hate the tropics sometimes.


----------



## Wild Heart

As of January 25th, we finally made the move into the new house!! (Hence the absence). :happydance:

I haven't been able to check in on everyone as the internet out here in the woods can be pretty shoddy at times. Plus, with living in the city I used to have unlimited internet and now I have to work with 10GB a month with four other people. Although, I do get free usage during the times of 12am to 5am so you'll probably be seeing a lot of me then. :wink:

As of now, there are currently no plans on building a barn yet. However, I do have my fingers crossed for spring or early summer. Depending on when we sell the other house.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ooo that sounds fantastic! Can't wait to buy my own property lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Hmm I might need some advice. Sorry for all the buddy posts lol.

Buddy's stool still hasn't hardened up.. It's not like diarrhoea but it's not firm either it's quite watery.. We are going to the vet in a couple of days so I will be speaking to them then. Other then that he is eating and drinking normally but I can't understand why his stool isn't firm. We didn't change his food he is currently on optimum 3 meals a day of 1 cup and at dinner it's 1 cup + wet dog food.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Hmm I might need some advice. Sorry for all the buddy posts lol.
> 
> Buddy's stool still hasn't hardened up.. It's not like diarrhoea but it's not firm either it's quite watery.. We are going to the vet in a couple of days so I will be speaking to them then. Other then that he is eating and drinking normally but I can't understand why his stool isn't firm. We didn't change his food he is currently on optimum 3 meals a day of 1 cup and at dinner it's 1 cup + wet dog food.


Is that the food he was on before?

Also he's going through a lot of changes. Those can stress a pup out and lead to watery stool.

Or it could be a combination


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Last night's ride was insane. Sky definitely hates that I'm making me work now, BUT once he got it right even for a milisecond, he gets the biggest inside rein release which he loves. But he hates that he can no longer pull the reins out of my hands and he hates that he can't fake leg yields or being through anymore.

I did have to ride through some big bucks, rears, and angry face Sky.

However.... we had a lot of great moments that lasted a handful of strides, we got SQUARE halts that were less *throw head up and hollow at last possible second despite NO pulling of the rein* and more relaxed, AND he was through for a good chunk of the ride! Our downward transitions from trot were very nice! And we rode a true 20m circle correctly for the first time ever. But only to the left. The right we have SO much work to do still but I wanted to reward his try.


----------



## Tazzie

Raina, have him checked for Giardia. My mom got a lab (from a breeder no less!) that had a BAD case of giardia. Diarrhea was one of the symptoms. He acted just fine otherwise. And it's easy enough to check for, but may be a pain to treat. Good luck!

Were, thanks! It's kind of a fun story to tell some of our friends lol Nick (DH) calls Izzie his for that reason! And hopefully you keep making progress with Bear!

Sky, that sounds exactly like how Izzie was today. We had to have multiple discussions that no, rearing is not ok, bucking is not ok, bolting is not ok, and tossing your head around like a fool when all I'm doing is taking up contact is not ok. Finally ended with beautiful walk-trot transitions and called it a day. Dang horses!

Now I'm waiting on my Kentucky Wildcats to play... and hoping they don't screw it up like they did the last two games. Hard to be a fan when they are having such a hot/cold season!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I might need some advice. Sorry for all the buddy posts lol.
> 
> Buddy's stool still hasn't hardened up.. It's not like diarrhoea but it's not firm either it's quite watery.. We are going to the vet in a couple of days so I will be speaking to them then. Other then that he is eating and drinking normally but I can't understand why his stool isn't firm. We didn't change his food he is currently on optimum 3 meals a day of 1 cup and at dinner it's 1 cup + wet dog food.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the food he was on before?
> 
> Also he's going through a lot of changes. Those can stress a pup out and lead to watery stool.
> 
> Or it could be a combination
Click to expand...

Same food from the previous home. I thought it could be stress.






Skyseternalangel said:


> Last night's ride was insane. Sky definitely hates that I'm making me work now, BUT once he got it right even for a milisecond, he gets the biggest inside rein release which he loves. But he hates that he can no longer pull the reins out of my hands and he hates that he can't fake leg yields or being through anymore.
> 
> I did have to ride through some big bucks, rears, and angry face Sky.
> 
> However.... we had a lot of great moments that lasted a handful of strides, we got SQUARE halts that were less *throw head up and hollow at last possible second despite NO pulling of the rein* and more relaxed, AND he was through for a good chunk of the ride! Our downward transitions from trot were very nice! And we rode a true 20m circle correctly for the first time ever. But only to the left. The right we have SO much work to do still but I wanted to reward his try.


Aw that's great !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> Raina, have him checked for Giardia. My mom got a lab (from a breeder no less!) that had a BAD case of giardia. Diarrhea was one of the symptoms. He acted just fine otherwise. And it's easy enough to check for, but may be a pain to treat. Good luck!
> 
> Were, thanks! It's kind of a fun story to tell some of our friends lol Nick (DH) calls Izzie his for that reason! And hopefully you keep making progress with Bear!
> 
> Sky, that sounds exactly like how Izzie was today. We had to have multiple discussions that no, rearing is not ok, bucking is not ok, bolting is not ok, and tossing your head around like a fool when all I'm doing is taking up contact is not ok. Finally ended with beautiful walk-trot transitions and called it a day. Dang horses!
> 
> Now I'm waiting on my Kentucky Wildcats to play... and hoping they don't screw it up like they did the last two games. Hard to be a fan when they are having such a hot/cold season!


I'll add it to my list for them to treat lol.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Sky, that sounds like a frustrating/productive ride...it's weird how they can be one in the same. 


Did buddy maybe eat something he wasn't supposed to? Or any people food? My poodle can have absolutely zero people food or he poos puddles, or worse. 

I got Annie leased out today, a girl is using her for trail riding. It's great because otherwise she just sits around abd gets ridden maybe once or twice a month. 

But, look at ove!! It's been exactly a month since I got him, abd he's filling in so nicely!! And we did a teeny tiny bit of trotting on the lunge today! Yay!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Sky, that sounds like a frustrating/productive ride...it's weird how they can be one in the same.
> 
> 
> Did buddy maybe eat something he wasn't supposed to? Or any people food? My poodle can have absolutely zero people food or he poos puddles, or worse.
> 
> I got Annie leased out today, a girl is using her for trail riding. It's great because otherwise she just sits around abd gets ridden maybe once or twice a month.
> 
> But, look at ove!! It's been exactly a month since I got him, abd he's filling in so nicely!! And we did a teeny tiny bit of trotting on the lunge today! Yay!


It's really annoying because it's not like diarrhoea but it's not what a dog should have. He could have he honestly gets into everything unless we move it so he can't. 


Glad you got Annie leased out and that Ove is doing so nicely!


----------



## Saskia

My dog once ate so much manure she get toxic something and she was shaking and everything. I freaked and took her to the vet in the middle of the night and they said she would be fine, and she was. Dogs get into all kinds of stuff but they are pretty resilient, I wouldn't worry just yet and see if he rights himself in a few days. 

Werecat, my horse used to be terrible to bridle what I did and still do every other ride is put a bit of apple sauce or molasses on the bit. They start to associate the bit with tastiness and can be a lot keener. If the curb strap is affecting your ability to turn it might because you're riding with more of an open rein. You could try riding with your hands more centred, but I wouldn't be too worried about slipping through with an egg but. 

I've always bought my cars outright but that means I can only afford really small ones  I'm thinking about my next car maybe getting something a bit bigger, maybe A small SUV that call pull one horse...not sure. The idea of ever getting into debt for a car freaks me out!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah it was super productive after we rode through his tantrums. He wanted that outside rein back... and tried to scare me into folding but nope! I chuckled and was like "You really want to do this?" after the initial screaming at him to knock it off.

I love him so much though, it's weird. I imagine this is how a mom feels about misbehaving children. So much frustration yet so much love


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh my goodness, Ove looks great! Look at the sparkle in his face in that second 'side' photo


----------



## Wild Heart

I was starting to wonder how Ove was doing! I can't believe it's already been a month. He's looking much better already!


----------



## Werecat

Go Ove!! He's starting to fill out so nicely!

Saskia, glad you mentioned the molasses bit, because I was thinking of flavoring his bit as well. Also I like the idea of applesauce because I feel it may be not horribly sticky. Is there a specific type/brand/ingredient to stay away from when buying for that purpose? I know it's only a tiny amount, but never know haha.

So I went a half hour away to Jay's Custom Leather. He's a local saddle maker that sells nationally. He specializes in western saddles and does some pretty neat hybrids of western seats with English style flaps and irons to allow for a more free leg.

I went there on my birthday and fell in love with his endurance saddle design, and they're so light weight and all real leather with such a comfy seat. I can totally see myself spending hours in a saddle like that without my rump yelling at me lol.

I am going to continue to work on building Bear's muscles up, but I think I am going to get a saddle made for us. I feel like it'll eliminate that worry of the dreaded "fit". I am aware horse's body's change, but at least for the time being I can relax. I can't decide if I want to go with black or a dark brown, but I feel my boy would look dapper in black. I would love to see if I can take a saddle on a test ride that has the English leathers and irons. 

Here's the one I think I'm talking about. He may have updated the design since then, and you can get pretty much anything you want done... Which leaves me too much room for options hah.










If I go through with this, I'll have him make a matching bridle too. It wont be for a little while... I don't want to rush into this and want to make sure I have a design I will be happy with for a long time. I have to practice with Bear and make sure he'll load politely and unload, since he'll be coming with us for the fitting. The roads out to that shop are typical windy country roads lol. Poor pony.


----------



## ManicMini

Oh my Werecat, that saddle is the bee's knees. As far as black vs brown tack the biggest thing that keeps me from buying a black leather saddle is how much easier it is to see scratches. My brown leather saddle that's the same color as the one you posted hides scratches pretty well. Happy belated birthday btw. 

Raina, i've had the same issue with my dog only she had explosive diarrhea. She was a breeder rehome so adjusting to a new routine, the indoors and the sights and sounds of an apartment was very stressful for her. Once her stress levels went down, her stool became more solid but still wasn't 100%. So I gave her canned pumpkin at my vet's recommendation and it helped to firm things up until she sorted herself out. 

I'm still having saddle fitting blues. At this point I'm ready to go bareback but that was a HUGE mistake the last time I attempted it. As in I got one leg over and he tried bucking me off into the barn wall. I can't afford a custom saddle right now and can't seem to find one that won't leave any dry spots. I feel like I'm looking for the holy grail at this point. 


Saddle fitting aside, I was thinking about buying him a new, better saddle pad with more shock absorbing ability to protect his back. I feel like his usual pad is quite worn out and seems to be flatter in some places than others. Right now i've been reading up on saddle pad recommendations and am feeling overwhelmed by the choices: Wool, felt, gel, synthetic wool etc. At this point I'm ready to consult a Magic 8 Ball on what pad to get!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ManicMini said:


> Oh my Werecat, that saddle is the bee's knees. As far as black vs brown tack the biggest thing that keeps me from buying a black leather saddle is how much easier it is to see scratches. My brown leather saddle that's the same color as the one you posted hides scratches pretty well. Happy belated birthday btw.
> 
> Raina, i've had the same issue with my dog only she had explosive diarrhea. She was a breeder rehome so adjusting to a new routine, the indoors and the sights and sounds of an apartment was very stressful for her. Once her stress levels went down, her stool became more solid but still wasn't 100%. So I gave her canned pumpkin at my vet's recommendation and it helped to firm things up until she sorted herself out.
> 
> I'm still having saddle fitting blues. At this point I'm ready to go bareback but that was a HUGE mistake the last time I attempted it. As in I got one leg over and he tried bucking me off into the barn wall. I can't afford a custom saddle right now and can't seem to find one that won't leave any dry spots. I feel like I'm looking for the holy grail at this point.
> 
> 
> Saddle fitting aside, I was thinking about buying him a new, better saddle pad with more shock absorbing ability to protect his back. I feel like his usual pad is quite worn out and seems to be flatter in some places than others. Right now i've been reading up on saddle pad recommendations and am feeling overwhelmed by the choices: Wool, felt, gel, synthetic wool etc. At this point I'm ready to consult a Magic 8 Ball on what pad to get!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whats your budget? Also where are you located? I can't recommend Peter horobin saddles enough they really helped my TB.

As for a pad look at Thinline pads you can get them with shims in them but the good thing about them is you can take the shims out front and back as they change shape.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well Andrew is off to Seattle for a week.

He travels a fair amount for work but every time I get sad. You'd think I'd get used to it.

I got Selena rode into a sweat yesterday though. She was a dragon. Took herself snorting and bucking all across the arena. It's funny the things she can get away with. I wouldn't tolerate that on any other horse - I guess she's just earned her right at this point.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Yay!! Ove did a bunch of trotting on the lunge today abd he did great! Broke gait a few times, pulled on the line quite a bit, but for his first day really doing trot work, instead of just a few strides, it was great! So proud of my boy!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ove is so cute!!

Buddy is having less accidents except for constantly face planting when running around lol
Haven't been able to do much with Roy it's been a hectic week.


----------



## Brynne

I'm super late to this thread, but I want to join in anyway!

I'm 26, I live in BC Canada on 8 acres with my boyfriend. We live REALLY rurally,there's not much around us at all. I'm a photographer/dog trainer/whatever other work I can find  I'm working a lot up at a catski lodge at the moment as a "caretaker", meaning a little bit of everything.

I have 2 horses (AS OF TODAY!!!!!!!!), Emir my 11 year old SE Arabian gelding, and my new baby Gitana who's a 3/4 Paso Fino 1/4 Andalusian filly. I also have 2 dogs, Yarrow who's a 4 year old mixed breed (low content wolfdog) and Onyx who's a nearly 3 year old Malinois. 

Emir




Onyx




Yarrow




Both pups!


Baby Gitana!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Brynne 

Here is Lucas taking a puppy nap on the way home from the barn. Too cute for words










Here he is playing in the outdoor arena with the horse jumps


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Brynne said:


> I'm super late to this thread, but I want to join in anyway!
> 
> I'm 26, I live in BC Canada on 8 acres with my boyfriend. We live REALLY rurally,there's not much around us at all. I'm a photographer/dog trainer/whatever other work I can find  I'm working a lot up at a catski lodge at the moment as a "caretaker", meaning a little bit of everything.
> 
> I have 2 horses (AS OF TODAY!!!!!!!!), Emir my 11 year old SE Arabian gelding, and my new baby Gitana who's a 3/4 Paso Fino 1/4 Andalusian filly. I also have 2 dogs, Yarrow who's a 4 year old mixed breed (low content wolfdog) and Onyx who's a nearly 3 year old Malinois.
> 
> Emir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both pups!
> 
> 
> Baby Gitana!


Omg I love yarrow!!! He looks like a wolf I love wolves.


----------



## Werecat

ManicMini, I do like that saddle quite a bit, and they're so light! I like the short contoured skirt a lot and should've kept that in mind when saddle shopping before.

Yay, welcome to the group, Brynne! Congrats on getting her! I followed your thread when you were looking into buying her and was secretly rooting for you. Your Yarrow reminds me so, so much of my soul dog.

Aw, Sky your dog is awesome! Do you do agility with him?

So I have a Bear update! I timed it, it took me 4 and a half minutes to bride him!! FOUR MINUTES! And the worst he did was a small head toss, not his total refusal head toss. I can't remember if I touched his chin or not, or just his lips, but he likes to clamp his teeth so I am always careful to not knock them if he closes too soon.

I'm going to chock today up to a success, despite our little mounting mishap. I think he was just a bit antsy/fed up because I kept fussing with the cinches and saddle pad (I'll elaborate next). He didn't try to bite, kick, or anything, but I can tell he was trying to be patient and succeeded at it. When it was time to mount, it was really windy outside (wind did die down, it was just a couple of minutes like that), and he just didn't want to stand AT ALL for me to mount. Maybe I have more ambition than sense, but I said "screw it" and held the rein like usual but anticipated actually having to use it because I had a feeling he would take off, and he did. Just a few big trots trot a few paces, which I IMMEDIATELY corrected. After that, he was a dream. Maybe it was the wind, maybe that was his way of telling me I annoyed him.

Under saddle, we just rode in the riding area, he tossed his head a couple of times, but I think it was agitation, not the bit. At that point the wind was still hitting, and I think he needed to expel some energy, so I had him trot a bit and after that he seemed to wind down and was great. I kept fussing with the saddle and girths and none of them were really working except for his original one, which I like, I just can't get it tight enough without a roller buckle. I know this is something he has to get used to, me fussing with things. Wanna know the funny thing? He wasn't even tied, I just had the rope looped through the ring tie, and he stayed there the entire time. haha. Hey, if he learns to ground tie from his fear of hard tying, I am okay with that. Blocker ties seem to be okay as well too, but since a lot of people were around I didn't want to risk him pulling and hurting someone, so I did the free tie.

I am also going to say, my mind is absolutely boggled and the only explanation is some cinches stretch when tightened, and some don't. My friend's neoprene roller buckle cinch when laid flat is the same exact length buckle to buckle as my fleece lined cinch. When on the horse, the fleece lined fits him comfortably. When the neoprene is on, it nearly touches the saddle pad on both sides! How does that make sense? The neoprene is a "32. I picked up a mohair roller buckle cinch in a "30 yesterday. Something I don't like about it, there's nothing padding him from the buckle. It can't be comfortable. Also, is mohair supposed to stretch? I know over time it does and can become a hazard, but how about when it's brand new? I was informed the saddler can make attachments that'll go behind the buckle and add padding for me.

My friend gave me an awesome little folding stool today to use for my saddling. And. it. worked. so. perfectly! It's about 9-12" tall, with wide square feet, and is just enough height for me to stand square and lower the saddle on and off of his back without making any fuss or messing up the saddle pad! I definitely feel between the portable stool (We can take it on trail rides too), and my upper body exercises that I've been doing, I'm able to handle this heavy old saddle much better.  Makes me not as nuts about buying a new saddle right away.

Saddle pad woes. I bought this pad from another boarder who has a long back TN walker. I knew going into it, it'd be too long, but since I was only doing short rides with him, it hasn't caused any rubbing problems, however I think it's way too thick (and too long, I am going to replace it). It's a Diamond Wool, vented at the top, and I do like it, but I need something much thinner because with that thickness I feel it's restricting his shoulders a little bit. Of course that could be the saddle itself too, but without the pad there's ample room.

I need to lurk the saddle pad discussion threads and get some ideas for a new pad. I'll take his official measurements next time I can go out there (weather is getting bad again). Just need something for a full skirt but for a short backed horse. I can't remember if mine is a "1 or a 3/4th. It's hard to say. I'll measure it as well.

I feel quite confident that we're actually making progress. I guess when you're so heavily involved in it, it's hard to really see the changes. My instructor was there today, we are planning to ride this Friday and this weekend... but I think my SO is coming into town for Valentine's day, annnd I'm not sure it's right of me to go on a ride with him here, which really blows because it sounds like it'll be fun. She has a three horse trailer so we were going to go with my friend that I have been mentioning as well, to another property where there's a lot of riding room (it's a 1300 acre farm). It'd be a good test to see how he does with the trailer (I read on here that it's okay to use a blocker tie in a trailer... and I think I'll have to because I don't want him panicking in there, but then again he can't really pull back far enough to.) and in a new place. 

AHHH I need to start one of those journal things, I write too much blabber on here haha. Sorry guys!


----------



## ManicMini

Welcome Brynne and congratulations on the new addition. She's a doll. 

Werecat, it's always the small victories in training that seem to mean the most to me. I love watching the wheels of a horse's mind turning when they start working with you and not against you. I've been reading Bear's story since day one and commend you for taking on such a project.

Analisa, keep up the good work with Ove! I love reading about people's experiences in training young horses, since I don't have any experience with them at all. I can't believe how much healthier Ove looks in the short time you've had him. I hope you keep your journal going for awhile, i'd love to see Ove fully mature. 

As for me, I had a pretty laid back day. We trailered over my friend's mare so that she could get used to life outside of the arena. Her mare handled everything like a champ and I was thoroughly impressed at how well she handled everything. I finally found the courage to ride Ransom bareback. I was pretty nervous and made the mistake of tensing up and giving myself a leg cramp right off. 

I had a bit of anxiety while riding, worrying if I was in the correct spot on his back, if my seat bones were hurting his back and expecting him to throw me at any second. Luckily, Ransom was in a good mood and slowly walked around with me. I might start riding bareback more often to help my balance. I felt like I was riding a boat that might tip at any moment and I know that didn't help my anxiety. Overall, I had a great day!


----------



## Werecat

ManicMini said:


> Welcome Brynne and congratulations on the new addition. She's a doll.
> 
> Werecat, it's always the small victories in training that seem to mean the most to me. I love watching the wheels of a horse's mind turning when they start working with you and not against you. I've been reading Bear's story since day one and commend you for taking on such a project.


Thank you so much <3 I will be honest, when he was given to me I didn't realize it was a rescue case situation. I thought he was just not being used and kind of rotting in a pasture when he still had so much potential to do more. The other mare who Bear grew up with was also donated to that same farm (fun fact, that mare is half sister to Thunder the Bronco mascot). She has her own family now, one of the volunteers who left took her home. They aren't intentionally hurting these horses, but by not educating these riders, they are.

I totally understand your anxiety, I get like that at times too (I suffer from generalized anxiety). Actually, today I did it too. I usually have my instructor help me with the saddle because of the cinch and weight, but I think I have those problems almost worked out. But I was so scared I didn't place the saddle at the correct part of his back, and that It'd be diving into his withers, etc. But he was okay.  And I tried to be brave for the both of us, and after a few minutes he relaxed too... He does nip at the children (not actually tries to make contact) when they come up to him and pet him too abruptly, and usually if it's if I have my backs turned to them... only sometimes. He doesn't do it to adults. Guess he associates small kids with that farm. I of course let him know he's not allowed to do that and it is not acceptable. He's really a sweet boy, my friend was giving him kisses today and he was just eating it up.

Also, those pictures are beautiful!

I miss my pony! I don't know if I'll be able to see him over the next few days, we'll be getting snow showers and freezing temperatures .


----------



## SorrelHorse

Brynne, that is a REALLY nice looking Mal. 

Man, the more I am around Mals the more I want one. I got a guy who has really nice dogs who wants to cut me a deal on a puppy since I am a performance home and would trial the dog, but man my lease only allows for two dogs. Andrew's dog is old and won't last forever, but obviously I don't want him to die....Yet I see photos like that and I just drool. lol

Is it selfish to only want specific colors though? I can afford to be picky right? Lol. I really would want a darker Mal, or a bi-colored German. One of my schutzhund club members has puppies, three are bi-colored...I'm sooo tempted. lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ugh I want one but I live in Australia and you don't see many around :/


----------



## Brynne

SorrelHorse said:


> Brynne, that is a REALLY nice looking Mal.
> 
> Man, the more I am around Mals the more I want one. I got a guy who has really nice dogs who wants to cut me a deal on a puppy since I am a performance home and would trial the dog, but man my lease only allows for two dogs. Andrew's dog is old and won't last forever, but obviously I don't want him to die....Yet I see photos like that and I just drool. lol
> 
> Is it selfish to only want specific colors though? I can afford to be picky right? Lol. I really would want a darker Mal, or a bi-colored German. One of my schutzhund club members has puppies, three are bi-colored...I'm sooo tempted. lol


Thanks! Yeah she's a pretty girl for sure. I really wanted a darker Mal and I did seek it out when getting her. I know it's bad to choose by colour, but I was obviously taking everything else into consideration as well. I might do it slightly differently if I had to do it over again but overall I'm very happy with Onyx.

What do you trial in?


----------



## gingerscout

My wife wants a Mal as well, we have always had shepherds since we were together, our last one had some titles. Then we rescued one that was a total mess, and had so many issues and then had to be put down due to cancer, and our current one is drivey and would probably do great bite work and make a great schutzhund dog, but shes still a puppy and hasn't gotten into training yet. And then we have our moose of a English Mastiff, and waif/ I both have dogs we want that are on each others NO list.. so we'll see what we end up with for a 3rd dog


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I've only ever had working or hunting dogs. Our first dog was puddles who was a kelpie. Then we have Murray who is a pure Jack Russell terrier and then Teddy who is Jack Russell X cattle dog they live with my parents in Hobart.

Then we have my dog Buddy who is cattle/kelpie X wolfhound but he's more hound then cattle.


----------



## Tazzie

Brynne, I love your pictures!! Your Arab is SO gorgeous, and that filly is too cute!!

Were, that is great progress!! Soon you'll be zooming all over the place 

We have a Lab mix, and a purebred Chocolate Lab. We think the mix is part husky due to some of her tendencies (I grew up with huskies). The Chocolate my husband wanted. We are both Lab lovers. I prefer yellows, but he had his heart set on a Chocolate. So, found a good breeder that bred more of the English style (the stockier, shorter style) and put a deposit down on a male. We've had him 2 years now, and he had his brain surgery about a month ago in hopes he can start joining us at horse shows (plus, we had no intention of breeding so no sense keeping him intact).

We had an enjoyable weekend for the most part. Got most of my laundry done, rode both days, and went grocery shopping. Next weekend we are going to the Farm Machinery Show in Louisville. My son LOVES tractors. Like, LIVES for tractors (he will be 3 beginning of March). I'm sure he'll love it 

And speaking of my son, I asked him yesterday if he was going to help mommy show Izzie. He said "Yup!" I asked him if he was going to show her "Uh huh!" I asked what he was going to show her in, and he mumbled something unintelligible. I asked "Halter?" since we hope to let him show in the free halter class there. And I got "No! Hunt seat!" back at me! He's totally my child!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Nope I don't do agility with him, but we may start dock diving this spring/summer.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad everyone's had a good weekend. I had to go back to work tonight was very sad leaving buddy at the gate lol

Out of curiosity how much is to much exercise for a puppy?


----------



## gingerscout

not sure, I just took mine for a walk, and let them run around the yard for a bit

I have a Ren question.. trying to figure out new stuff for him...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gingerscout said:


> not sure, I just took mine for a walk, and let them run around the yard for a bit
> 
> I have a Ren question.. trying to figure out new stuff for him...


What's the question ?


----------



## gingerscout

well more than one now, I threw them up in his topic, you can check it out or not if you want, I have to go back to work.. I'm out of time to repost them here now..lol


----------



## animallover101

I had my first lesson with the coach tonight. Well.. I'm just not sure really if it's going to work out however, I'm going to do a few more before deciding what to do next.


----------



## animallover101

I had my first lesson with the coach tonight. Well.. I'm just not sure really if it's going to work out however, I'm going to do a few more before deciding what to do next.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

What went wrong with the new coach animal?

Ove it's indeed getting brave. I bring him and Toby in from the pasture together, so I don't have to make two trips. I always put Toby in his stall first. Tonight, I had my one hand with oves lead rope in it down by my hip while doing Tobys latch with the other, abd the little booger went to bite my hand! He got an immediate smack to the nose, then took off running. I do not tolerate biting! I'm pretty sure he got the message. Not the kind of bravery I'm asking for ove!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Got another ride on Selena. Man sometimes I forget how **** shoulder-y she is. Just put up one barrel and let her lope big circles and the whole time on the right side she wants to fall in. Guess she's forgotten some things in her time off. She'll remember though with a little bit of schooling and having that muscle rebuilt, I hope.


----------



## animallover101

I just felt kinda different(I know it's bound to happen when you switch from one place to another) 
I just felt weird and strange being there and awkward...I'm going to see if anything changes and if I can settle in and stuff.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Bad Ove lol

Roy falls in terribly and I don't have an inside leg at this point in the trot because he will canter so awkward.

Give it some time it's always weird when you first start out somewhere.


----------



## Werecat

I must've sprained my wrist somehow yesterday without realizing it, and there's a bruise that I originally thought was a spider bite. I had seen a brown spider that may or may not have been a brown recluse in my room. I don't like killing spiders. I don't know why, it makes me sad and I get grossed out by squished bugs so I don't like dealing with the aftermath. So, I usually relocate them to outside. I attempted that with this spider, but didn't do my usual paper plate + plastic cup that always seems to work, and instead rushed and grabbed the nearest thing to me. It happened to be a small bookmark. Once I got it to crawl on there, its butt was still attached to its webbing. So it took a few attempts, but finally he got on there but then started quickly running up the bookmark toward my hand and I squealed and tossed the bookmark with the spider.

I know where the bookmark went. I don't know where the spider is. Mysteriously yesterday evening I realize my arm had been hurting a bit, and didn't notice until I was brushing my teeth before bed that I had a welt/bump that looked like an insect bite. It was red with bruising starting around the edges. There is a little red mark where either something hit me or a spider bit me  It's hard to tell! Of course it hurts to touch, which is how a bruise or a bite would feel. The weather was bad today which is why I didn't go to a clinic (that, and I don't feel it's obvious enough to go in).

So it's the end of day 2, and the only way it's getting worse is it's getting darker like the same blue that a vein looks like under the skin.

If I wake up tomorrow and it is worse, I'm going to go call my doctor or go to walk-in clinic. I refuse to go to the ER. Last time I went there all they did was misdiagnose me and charge me nearly $1,000 after two visits because they failed to help me the first time (I was covered in hives from head to toe, it was a nightmare. Turned out to be an allergic reaction to a treatment I a few weeks prior). They also didn't give me the proper treatment, and I went to my normal physician the day after and they prescribed me the right medication and I was fine a couple of days later.

On a side note, the research I found about spider bites (recluses), is that they can only give antibiotics. There's no actual anti venom in the US. Sometimes a tetanus booster is applied? I only know two people personally who had recluse bites, and they both ended up with necrosis, but one waited 10 days before actually doing something about it and suffered for it.


----------



## ManicMini

Werecat, I was bitten by a Brown Recluse in 2010 and by hour two I knew something was wrong. A patch of skin near my knee had swollen up to the size of a golf ball! The venom left a burning sensation that was so intense it felt like my leg was going to melt off. Once I got to the ER I was horrified when they said I had been bitten by a brown recluse. 

All the images of huge rotten holes started flashing in my mind. I asked the nurse what the treatment was and she sarcastically said, "We give you antibiotics and you hope for the best." I lost my mind, the doctor ordered the nurse to leave and the poor guy had to spend the next 10 mins reassuring me my leg wouldn't have to be amputated or anything. 

If you really think it's a Brown Recluse bite, go to a minute clinic if not the ER. Those bites should not be treated as a wait and see type of thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Please go to the doctor!

Went to the doctor about my ankle coincidentally lol I have to see a physio my doctor said I've probably damaged the ligaments so now they're quite loose and the reason I heard a crack when I fell was probably because I snapped the scar tissue.

I didn't go to see Roy today I've been to tired after work but I will see him tomorrow. Our last ride wasn't any good so I'm feeling apprehensive about riding him again :/

Buddy gets the snip tomorrow poor guy lol !


----------



## animallover101

But I am checking out another place to keep my options open and it has leasing options too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

well I came back to see if anyone had checked out my questions.. guess not.. oh well.. ha ha. I'll figure it out:rofl:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gingerscout said:


> well I came back to see if anyone had checked out my questions.. guess not.. oh well.. ha ha. I'll figure it out


Oh sorry I had I thought I replied... I don't really know of one with a roller but I use a French link snaffle if that helps ?


----------



## evilamc

Man this thread moves fast, I'm bad at keeping up LOL! Aww Buddy is so cute, looks like he knows whats coming tomorrow though 

This was my Raynor as a baby before he got snipped hehe









Guys I totally have the snow blues. I've been waiting to ride all weekend. Was going to ride Sunday, it was beautiful out...then my friend said she would come over to help me paint my kennel..so I couldn't pass up on that. So told myself I'll ride Monday! Woke up to it pouring rain and it rain/sleeted all day. So I said TUESDAY IS THE DAY I WILL GET THE TRAILER HOOKED UP AND HIT THE ROAD! Wake up this morning to 4-5" of snow and some of my fencing basically down from the weight of it.


















I've literally rode less then 5 miles so far this year. How am I going to beat last years 450 miles if I can't even freaking get a ride in!!!!! New saddle for Orianna should get here today/tomorrow though, so next weekend I'm going to try and get Jax and Orianna out to the rails and trails...I don't even care if its raining...as long as its not thunder/lightning and I can get my trailer out I'm riding.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> Man this thread moves fast, I'm bad at keeping up LOL! Aww Buddy is so cute, looks like he knows whats coming tomorrow though
> 
> This was my Raynor as a baby before he got snipped hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I totally have the snow blues. I've been waiting to ride all weekend. Was going to ride Sunday, it was beautiful out...then my friend said she would come over to help me paint my kennel..so I couldn't pass up on that. So told myself I'll ride Monday! Woke up to it pouring rain and it rain/sleeted all day. So I said TUESDAY IS THE DAY I WILL GET THE TRAILER HOOKED UP AND HIT THE ROAD! Wake up this morning to 4-5" of snow and some of my fencing basically down from the weight of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally rode less then 5 miles so far this year. How am I going to beat last years 450 miles if I can't even freaking get a ride in!!!!! New saddle for Orianna should get here today/tomorrow though, so next weekend I'm going to try and get Jax and Orianna out to the rails and trails...I don't even care if its raining...as long as its not thunder/lightning and I can get my trailer out I'm riding.


That really sucks :/ it's really hot / humid so by the time I get out at 4 it's full of mosquitos. My last ride was just crap and I feel really crap about it. 


He was a bit crappy because hes not allowed to eat after 8pm but also he's not allowed to sit on the couch while we eat.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

When did riding pants begin to cost an arm/leg and a kidney?


----------



## gingerscout

my goal is 250 trail miles.. and the way its sounding to me if I get 2.5 miles trailered off property for a trail ride this year I might consider myself lucky. They got me out 3 times last year, probably 30 miles or so we rode, I thought I would like to set a big goal for me, well they both have new jobs which eat up their weekends, so unless I find the illusive person to take me.. which in 5 years has happened a whole 3 times... there will be NO trail riding for me yet again, which is the only reason I have a horse, is to trail ride, not ride in circles in an arena 100% of the time, but I guess I have to take what I can get and be happy I can do something. I just wish trail riding for me wasn't as hard as finding a live unicorn..LOL


----------



## evilamc

gingerscout said:


> my goal is 250 trail miles.. and the way its sounding to me if I get 2.5 miles trailered off property for a trail ride this year I might consider myself lucky. They got me out 3 times last year, probably 30 miles or so we rode, I thought I would like to set a big goal for me, well they both have new jobs which eat up their weekends, so unless I find the illusive person to take me.. which in 5 years has happened a whole 3 times... there will be NO trail riding for me yet again, which is the only reason I have a horse, is to trail ride, not ride in circles in an arena 100% of the time, but I guess I have to take what I can get and be happy I can do something. I just wish trail riding for me wasn't as hard as finding a live unicorn..LOL


Aw maybe you can try and start saving up for a trailer of your own? I get most of my miles in alone and trailer to places alone to ride usually. I just don't have the patience to wait for people to decide they want to ride so I just go by myself. I'm sitting at like 4.8 miles or so right now this year...its pathetic for me. If I had some trails in our back woods I'd ride that but I'm just so tired of walking down the road with cars zooming past me. Makes it hard to get motivated lol! Then on nice days I COULD trailer somewhere something comes up


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm so stressed out. I'm involved in ONE major group on campus, and a few sub groups and they are ALL demanding my attention and getting angry with me for not jumping through hoops and I am just very tired and wanting to leave all of them. But I used to love being a part of them all.

Ugh.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I think I accidentally volunteered to help our barns 4H group since I'm the only "western" rider there. The BO is always saying she is glad we have diversity at the barn (if you can call it that) and she has nothing against western riding, but then she makes subtle comments like "I hate western saddles, they just inhibit proper riding" and "Her horse lunges like a western horse, just runs around the line."

I find the lunging one amusing because neither of my personal horses who have had all my groundwork do that. They are all very calm and responsive on the line. But, I do get training horses who are total dinks. Seems to ruin my reputation for no good reason around here. lol

Ah horse women are so passive aggressive. This 4H thing is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Lol, I can't wait to get out of agisting so much drama and fighting. We have the worst passive aggressive people here like this one guy one minute it's parelli and blah is bull and then it's Ive worked with pat parelli he's great.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have a really old video of my Mom and my childhood horse at a Parelli clinic. She responded well to his work, I don't so much but that's okay. That's the beauty of horsemanship - There's so many ways and people to learn from, you just pick what you like and what works for you. 

I did a lot of Clinton Anderson as a kid, and it all started because I got my first three year old when I was maybe twelve or so - And she was a witch. She bolted with me constantly. Finally my trainer actually threw up her hands and told me she wasn't safe to ride, bought me a Clinton DVD (probably just to shut me up) and told me to work on the fundamentals every day. Well I ended up selling the filly anyway because she was navicular, but by the end of it she had a REALLY strong handle on her groundwork. 

As time passed I adjusted the method to new things I learned. I would describe my method now as a mix of Clinton and "old cowboy" that I got from my first professional horse job. It works great for me, all my horses seem to get along - But there's still plenty of people who don't like it, doesn't work for them, doesn't click with their horses - Everyone has to find their own niche!


----------



## SorrelHorse

I guess the point to that was my BO disagrees with a lot of my methods. But I really don't like how her horses go so I guess that's okay! Lol. She doesn't like how mine go either. She plays polo and she hates the low headed cowhorse look. She says she wants her horses to brace against her hands. An odd look at it I think.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I agree, for example we have a trainer at my Agistment who works great with horses who are absolute brats but not so much with horses like mine who need sort of a firm but gentle hand. My new instructor however works wonders with Roy and is really great. They both actually have the same instructor and go to the same clinic but they work differently.


----------



## evilamc

Lol well I was so bored and had potato soup cooking in the crockpot..so took Jax out. Shortest ride ever because no where to go but SO PROUD! He didn't try ANYTHING leaving the house and leaving his new gf/bff Orianna behind. I was totally expecting the worst but he was a perfect gentleman. Well until the end of the ride..Second I turned him back down driveway he took off lol...that got corrected with many circles until he nicely walked down the driveway.

https://youtu.be/riAyARfjus8



















Orianna also did great, no screaming for him or running around like a maniac


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Good job!!!!! 



Just dropped buddy at the vet poor guy was whining when I left him lol


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well it looks like my mom and I have a pregnant mare.

The one who was out on a breed lease that we had to repossess because her body score was barely a 2, who was supposedly "preg checked" by the leassee. Had the vet out today and confirmed nine or ten months along.

It sucks because the stud really isn't that nice. She's a good mare but there's no telling how this colt will be.


----------



## evilamc

SorrelHorse said:


> Well it looks like my mom and I have a pregnant mare.
> 
> The one who was out on a breed lease that we had to repossess because her body score was barely a 2, who was supposedly "preg checked" by the leassee. Had the vet out today and confirmed nine or ten months along.
> 
> It sucks because the stud really isn't that nice. She's a good mare but there's no telling how this colt will be.


Oh man that kinda sucks but hopefully it turns out well! What will you do with the foal? Keep it and train it in a few years or just try to sell it?


----------



## gingerscout

woo hoo the last of our tax stuff finally got here today... YAY now to get it done and deposited so I can get my new pad and bit, and get Ren's teeth done


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah no refund for me, lucky gscout


----------



## SorrelHorse

evilamc said:


> Oh man that kinda sucks but hopefully it turns out well! What will you do with the foal? Keep it and train it in a few years or just try to sell it?


I'll probably keep it at least until it is under saddle for sixty days or so and see if I like it. Looks like it's coming to live with me, Mom isn't set up for a foaling. I'll start it when it's two, if it's a gelding and I decide I don't like it I will take it to the performance gelding sale and show it in some of the events, see if I can get it sold. 

It will all depend on how she/he rides when he's started, but I'll have him/her at least that long I think.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So buddy got the snip and has to wear the cone of shame lol I got to see Roy today and I think he looks good, I'm hoping to ride tomorrow as I missed out again today


----------



## Werecat

ManicMini said:


> Werecat, I was bitten by a Brown Recluse in 2010 and by hour two I knew something was wrong. A patch of skin near my knee had swollen up to the size of a golf ball! The venom left a burning sensation that was so intense it felt like my leg was going to melt off. Once I got to the ER I was horrified when they said I had been bitten by a brown recluse.
> 
> All the images of huge rotten holes started flashing in my mind. I asked the nurse what the treatment was and she sarcastically said, "We give you antibiotics and you hope for the best." I lost my mind, the doctor ordered the nurse to leave and the poor guy had to spend the next 10 mins reassuring me my leg wouldn't have to be amputated or anything.
> 
> If you really think it's a Brown Recluse bite, go to a minute clinic if not the ER. Those bites should not be treated as a wait and see type of thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my god you poor thing! Thankfully, for me it was a really awkward bruise and not a bug bite.  I didn't go to the doctor but as you said, if it were really a recluse bite, there would've been a lot more pain (though there was pain, just not the intense pain I'm sure you experienced) and I would've known. One of my best friend's mom did a wait and see when she had a recluse bite, and has a large portion of her thigh missing because they had to cut out necrotic tissue. 

Yeah, the fact that antibiotics are the only real "fix" for it, I would've gone to a minute clinic. Conveniently they opened a new one closeish to me. haha.



Been holed up worked my tail off. Haven't seen the Cherry Berry in a few days, but I'm sure he's fine with that! lol. Our last few visits were bit work days.

I'm stressing a little over money... I have a lot more expenses going into 2016, and I'm trying not to convince myself I didn't make a mistake buying my land where I did, and a lot of the reason is "is there safe riding areas off of the property?" because it's on the corner of a busyish road. But, there are, I see people riding at times, even a guy who has a wagon and two mules. TBH the roads we ride on where I board at aren't much better and it's easier to get into quiet subdivisions from my property than it is there. I am going to try to pay it off sooner than 10 years... but I may have to make some sacrifices.

Also, terrified of what I owe, Since I work for myself I pay quarterly taxes, and paid 2015 taxes based on 2014's income, and I made significantly more in 2015. I'm pretty sure the number I owe and it makes me want to run for the hills and never come back lol!


----------



## evilamc

SorrelHorse said:


> i'll probably keep it at least until it is under saddle for sixty days or so and see if I like it. Looks like it's coming to live with me, Mom isn't set up for a foaling. I'll start it when it's two, if it's a gelding and I decide I don't like it I will take it to the performance gelding sale and show it in some of the events, see if I can get it sold.


Too bad you can't sell it for money for new car  that could of worked out perfect.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So puppy was supposed to be groggy from the anaesthetic but he was as playful and jumpy as ever much to my dismay! But he's quite sleepy which is so cute


----------



## SorrelHorse

evilamc said:


> Too bad you can't sell it for money for new car  that could of worked out perfect.


It's possible that I could. I'm just not sure there is enough of a market. That's actually not a bad idea. This isn't a cross that I'm super excited about, so I am apathetic about whether I keep it or not. Maybe somebody else would get more excited about it.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Sorrel, even if you don't keep it, I'm sure it's fun to have a tiny baby around for a bit. 


I am FRUSTRATED! I'm having real problems with the girl running A barn right now. 

But, ove it's doing great! Here he is strutting his "I don't want to work" stuff

Sorry it's sideways

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CZF59C9794U


----------



## animallover101

Has anyone here ever rode a paso fino?


----------



## gingerscout

nope always wanted to though, same with icelandics and an arabian.. no one really has one I know, and no one who has them is willing to let a stranger have a go..LOL


----------



## SorrelHorse

I had one when I was younger, when my Mom got her back surgery and thought she'd never ride a normal horse again. Was a fun gelding named Rico. He looked black but he was actually dun which was cool. When he shedded out in the summer you could see gold barring on his ears and legs, plus his dorsal stripe. I wish I had pictures.

He was an awesome ride. I remember being intimidated at first but once I got used to him we gaited all up and down the trail together. Eventually we sold him because he developed an irreparable lameness, but I would own another in a heartbeat.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Icelandics are the best. That's what breed I would switch to if I was going to switch at all. The only reason I got to ride one was because an old lady at the barn I grew up at bought one and put it in training. At the time I was the crash test dummy teenager so I got to ride him. He was a ton of fun. Same as the paso, gaited all over the place just smooth as a whistle.

Now if only they could work cattle...lol


----------



## animallover101

SorrelHorse said:


> Icelandics are the best. That's what breed I would switch to if I was going to switch at all. The only reason I got to ride one was because an old lady at the barn I grew up at bought one and put it in training. At the time I was the crash test dummy teenager so I got to ride him. He was a ton of fun. Same as the paso, gaited all over the place just smooth as a whistle.
> 
> Now if only they could work cattle...lol


What breed do you have right now?
QHs?


----------



## SorrelHorse

Yeah I'm a stock horse person at heart.


----------



## gingerscout

I would prefer gaited, everyone I have ever dealt with has been strictly anti gaited though. I would kill for an icelandic.. I love Ren.. but if I ever got the chance to own one he would have to share people...LOL. I just need to get one of my inheritances before I can afford one that I would like sad to say


----------



## evilamc

Jax is my first gaited horse, LOVE HIM! Now I have Orianna too  TWH for the Walker family lol!


----------



## animallover101

I wonder if riding a STB would be have the same feelings(Ember is a STB)


----------



## gingerscout

a wise person I knew in the horse business once told me his favorite was the foxtrot of the Missouri foxtrotter, even over an icelandic


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> I wonder if riding a STB would be have the same feelings(Ember is a STB)


Some are trotters some are pacers, if its a pacer you could probably teach to break up the pace and do more of a 4 beat smooth gait.


----------



## animallover101

evilamc said:


> Some are trotters some are pacers, if its a pacer you could probably teach to break up the pace and do more of a 4 beat smooth gait.


Possibly
I'm not sure for Ember
I'm still so tempted to go see her..


----------



## Wild Heart

Awh, Ove is such a pretty little mover! Love that trot.

Was able to get in a quick visit with this muddy little monster the other day.









I was able to get her cleaned off pretty well but she still had all that pesky "dust" on her. I have decided that it is impossible to get that stuff off until she sheds in the spring.


----------



## Werecat

Haven't seen my horse since Sunday and of course my anxiety is awful lol. I need my therapy <3


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I actually got to spend some time with Roy this afternoon, I was going to ride but I forgot my boots so I didn't get to. I took him for a walk and did some lunging work and then gave him a decent grooming.


----------



## gingerscout

can I just say F the weather seriously.. Eff it 50-60 degree weather when I can't go ride and I have a 4 day weekend.. its 5 degrees outside today, with lots of ice from freezing rain.. not supposed to get any warmer till next week when I can't go ride and 40+ degrees again. Then I get told I won't get to do any trail riding again this year due to their new work schedules.. I can't find people to ride with, It took me a year plus to even be considered for lessons and they don't start till April ( if lucky still up in air) and they are NOT on Ren. Nothing on FB, nothing on CL. I have been trying to feel like I can fit in anywhere as an Equestrian for 5-6 years now and have falled flat on my face over and over, with my depression, and other issues, I use the horse to help my sanity, never being able to do anything makes me stir crazy, irritable and not fun to be around. And how freaking hard is it to trail ride.. sheesh.. do I have to use forceful tactics.. I have posted ads, posters in feed stores, CL, FB groups, offered money for fuel and time, and nothing.. I have 2 car payments, wife said if I buy a truck right now she will file papers. Ren is not able to go solo.. unless I can work him a couple of hours EVERY day.. which isn't happening. Maybe its a sign, maybe this isn't for me anymore.. this is supposed to be fun and help me relieve stress, not add it, sorry for the rant.. but man I feel like I need to put it somewhere..LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ugh Roys feet are overdue again so he doesn't want to trot and I think it might be me as well ughhh


----------



## evilamc

gingerscout said:


> can I just say F the weather seriously.. Eff it 50-60 degree weather when I can't go ride and I have a 4 day weekend.. its 5 degrees outside today, with lots of ice from freezing rain.. not supposed to get any warmer till next week when I can't go ride and 40+ degrees again. Then I get told I won't get to do any trail riding again this year due to their new work schedules.. I can't find people to ride with, It took me a year plus to even be considered for lessons and they don't start till April ( if lucky still up in air) and they are NOT on Ren. Nothing on FB, nothing on CL. I have been trying to feel like I can fit in anywhere as an Equestrian for 5-6 years now and have falled flat on my face over and over, with my depression, and other issues, I use the horse to help my sanity, never being able to do anything makes me stir crazy, irritable and not fun to be around. And how freaking hard is it to trail ride.. sheesh.. do I have to use forceful tactics.. I have posted ads, posters in feed stores, CL, FB groups, offered money for fuel and time, and nothing.. I have 2 car payments, wife said if I buy a truck right now she will file papers. Ren is not able to go solo.. unless I can work him a couple of hours EVERY day.. which isn't happening. Maybe its a sign, maybe this isn't for me anymore.. this is supposed to be fun and help me relieve stress, not add it, sorry for the rant.. but man I feel like I need to put it somewhere..LOL


I bet Ren could go solo and it wont take you hours every day! You just start slow, don't have high expectations or try to get very far at first. My last horse, I was in your shoes...no trailer..no one to ride with except MAYBE once a month. Well one winter the ring was too frozen to even ride in..so it was try and hit trails solo or don't ride at all. My horse had Lyme disease and could be VERY unpredictable and reactive thanks to it. But I played it safe and just tried to get a little further each day. Your first ride, just try to make it to the end of the drive way. Stand there some time and give Ren lots of love..then head back. Each time set your sight on where you want to get to and you'll make it there. If he tries to be silly, bring his head in to a one rein stop. That will be your emergency break. If he acts bulky, then don't aim for too much. ..just make sure you get him forward at least a few steps...let him relax...then go back. Just play it safe and be confident in yourself and he will be confident in you.


----------



## Werecat

Really had a very hard week... and on top of it all, I have a pinched nerve in my back that is affecting my right leg and causing a lot of pain. I was supposed to go riding tomorrow, but I definitely don't see that happening.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Some pictures from our ride this morning


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Don't give up ginger! Just be patient until April, it's not that far away. Then you can see how it is riding with other people around, and who knows, maybe you'll strike up a friendship with someone who has a trailer and is willing to take you up on your offer to ride.... Just don't give up! 

So I measured ove yesterday...we're officially at 13h! Yay! Just four more inches to go and I'll be satisfied. Anything over that is just a bonus.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Small rant ahead.

Man the BO's kids are the worst. When I was riding with them the other day, they just bomb around and have no concept of personal space or safety. Luckily I was riding Selena at the time, who is seasoned enough to not be even remotely bothered by being run into or commotion by other horses - But there was a moment when I was loping around the outside, there was barrels set up and I went to lope between the barrel and the rail - And the oldest kid (11) came flying up right in between me. He actually hit my leg with his and knocked the barrel over.

I had to come absolutely unglued for that. If I had been riding any young horse he would have caused an accident. It's not the first time he's done it.

And to add more to it, when we tied in the crossties after we were done he went to throw his saddle on the rail between the horses - And he threw it so hard it fell off and landed right underneath of Selena's belly, stirrup irons flopping by her hooves, cinch all over the place. Are you effing kidding me. 

So I told him about how if a horse got spooked, stuck his leg in a stirrup iron, and pulled back it'd rip his foot off and probably kick one of us in the head. He seemed to have a bit of a shock after that story.

Selena is a saint. She is truly the most tolerant animal alive to have never batted an eye while all of this was going on.


----------



## Saskia

I hate places where kids are just let run loose! 

Is there any way you could bring up arena rules with the barn owner, not mentioning her kids but saying you have noticed a few things and a list of clear rules like safety around horses, distances, directions etc might be good?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Some days, I don't know why I try.


----------



## gingerscout

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Some days, I don't know why I try.


that's how I feel when I try to get into trail riding, or furthering myself in my riding anymore.. I feel your pain...LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay folks, you are all being SO negative.
Yeah it's okay to vent but STOP wallowing in self pity. Pull on your ***-kicking pants and make the changes you need to be happy.

Gscout, every horse starts out not being able to work solo. You have to work on it, little by little, as Evilamac says. Also seriously stop relying on others to make you happy. That doesn't work.

Michaela those kids sound awful, I'm glad you're ok!

Analisa, you try because it makes a difference. Don't stop trying cause of fools.

Raina, you can't say pictures of your ride when you only attach one! TEASE!

Werecat feel better soon, are you getting worked on to relieve that pain?

I just finished feeding my horse, hay that I had to stuff into a haynet and grain that I have to mix, 4 hrs later than usual, in a dress, in wedge heel boots, in cold *** weather with a puny jacket. And I loved every second of it because I focused on seeing my beautiful boy Sky than all the not-so-great things.


----------



## Werecat

Skyseternalangel said:


> Werecat feel better soon, are you getting worked on to relieve that pain?
> 
> I just finished feeding my horse, hay that I had to stuff into a haynet and grain that I have to mix, 4 hrs later than usual, in a dress, in wedge heel boots, in cold *** weather with a puny jacket. And I loved every second of it because I focused on seeing my beautiful boy Sky than all the not-so-great things.


That sounds like a very nice evening, between having to go someplace dressed up nicely to ending it on a happy note with your boy. 

I was prescribed steroids and muscle relaxers for the back. Both of which I haven't started using yet. I'm in the process of switching other medications and I feel like my doctor just dipped out, so my anxiety has been absolutely out of control and I feel sick to my stomach throughout the day. I sort of felt somewhat normal at the farm yesterday, but still night quite right. This new medication may very well be exasperating my anxiety, and giving me wretched side effects, because I can't remember the last time in the recent years where I felt this awful in my own skin.

I made an appointment ASAP to go talk to them about my options, because I can't live like this. My doc's earliest opening is on the 23rd, so I just took an appointment with her PA, who I've never met, but at this point I don't care I just want to know what I need to be doing. That'll be Tuesday afternoon. If these side effects WILL indeed one day SOON wear off, or I just absolutely can't handle this medication. It does however do 2 positive things, I can focus when I really try very well, and I've lost weight lol. So ending this on a positive note, my dog is absolutely a sweetheart and has been by my side through most of this.


Also about Bear, and I think he knew I am not feeling right because he was incredibly soft.


----------



## evilamc

YEAH POSITIVITY!

I make up words. Don't hate.

I fed my horses today...and gave them scratches? I'm supposed to go pick up hay in the morning...but it appears we have snow now. I only have 2 bales left so do need to go by Sunday at latest haha! I'll just have to put on my big girl pants clean off the trailer in the morning and get hitched up and drive nice and slow to the hay guys house .

Is it bad that I'm considering taking my horse trailer rather then my flatbed trailer because I don't feel like switching hitches on my truck and sweeping snow off flatbed? I tried to make a valid reason "I think I can fit more hay in my horse trailer since I can stack it higher" but my husband still thinks I should take flatbed lol! The only thing I hate about my flatbed trailer is that its single axle so I don't like to overload it, but I basically got it for free when I bought my sidexside so I can't complain.


----------



## evilamc

Actually now that I'm thinking about it more...I may just take my truck and get like 25-30 bales on the back of it and go back in a week or two for more...He lives down a big back road...probably not best idea to tow down with snow/possibly ice


----------



## gingerscout

ah alone in house again, no work tomorrow.. just me and my ole buddy weiser.. that's all I'll need..LOL
after this last cold snap, we are one step closer to moving to Florida.. screw this cold, I want to move by my family, would love to move to nashville or Raleigh NC with other family, but Florida seems like the best choice for us both, wonder how Ren will cope in Fla..LOL


----------



## Werecat

I have a feeling Ren would -love- Florida!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I thought I attached more .. Well here are some pictures from my ride


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

your right sky. thanks for kicking our butts. 

were, im sorry your not feeling well  hopefully they can figure out how to get you some relief.


good things.... yesterday, ove cantered on the lunge for the first time! it was his seventh? session on the line, and we was going beautifully so i pushed him a bit and YAY he cantered! so far, hes got a pretty good handle on backing out of my space, turning at the end of the line, walking with slack in the line, he knows that a cluck means to trot, he trots with slack in the line, he stops on a dime (mostly), and now we're on to learning how to canter! go ove!

and my leaser and i are going for a long trail ride today. its been forever sinc ive had anybody to ride with, and its been at least a month since i went on a trail ride. so im excited!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I am a bit angry, I just found out that an agistee at my Agistment hasn't worked his horses in years so the vet had to come out and the horses are just infested with them. They have like neck worms ew. 


Didn't see Roy today had to work and was absolutely exhausted! Buddy has become a 24/7 cone head because he can't resist his stitches !


----------



## gingerscout

ah good things.. I didn't wake up hungover.. and I will be happy for you going on the trail ride albeit totally jealous...ha ha ha :biglaugh:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Rainaisabelle said:


> I am a bit angry, I just found out that an agistee at my Agistment hasn't worked his horses in years so the vet had to come out and the horses are just infested with them. They have like neck worms ew.
> 
> 
> Didn't see Roy today had to work and was absolutely exhausted! Buddy has become a 24/7 cone head because he can't resist his stitches !


Sorry he hasn't wormed his horses in years not worked


----------



## evilamc

Woot got some hay this morning  Only 30 bales since I couldn't bring trailer...I started pulling in paddock to go to hay shed though and sunk in a foot in mud! I figured it would be frozen...I was wrong...So rather then push forward and get stuck I backed out and got turned around and used my UTV to unload hay...Took 4 trips because I can only fit 8 bales on it but it got the job done and WAY easier then carrying bales one at a time!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> Woot got some hay this morning  Only 30 bales since I couldn't bring trailer...I started pulling in paddock to go to hay shed though and sunk in a foot in mud! I figured it would be frozen...I was wrong...So rather then push forward and get stuck I backed out and got turned around and used my UTV to unload hay...Took 4 trips because I can only fit 8 bales on it but it got the job done and WAY easier then carrying bales one at a time!


Smart thinking


----------



## evilamc

Yeah I got it stuck not last time I got hay but time before...with the trailer attached...that was NOT fun and I made a HUGE mess getting it out. So I played it safe this time! Yamaha Vikings FTW!


----------



## animallover101

Well...apparently someone at my old barn told someone else that I had left. I'm not sure where the original person got it from since well I hadn't talk to her about it or anything so she lied in someways said how I said it to her. I don't think my BO really said anything? But I don't know. Anyways, the person is now messaging me...I don't know what to really say to her asking me why I'm not at the barn without coming off rude or mean..


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Animal, I would just tell them your looking at other options. Or looking for new experiences. There's no shame in doing what's right for you. If they want to talk, let them talk. Brush it off. Don't let it effect you or your decisions. Do what's right for you, let them do them. 

It happens a lot in the horse community, especially with big barns, or barns with lots of people, especially younger people. The cliques talk amongst themselves, and gossip flys. The most important thing you can do, is what's right for you.


----------



## gingerscout

hello liver my old friend.. I'm here to poison you again.. ha ha


----------



## animallover101

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Animal, I would just tell them your looking at other options. Or looking for new experiences. There's no shame in doing what's right for you. If they want to talk, let them talk. Brush it off. Don't let it effect you or your decisions. Do what's right for you, let them do them.
> 
> It happens a lot in the horse community, especially with big barns, or barns with lots of people, especially younger people. The cliques talk amongst themselves, and gossip flys. The most important thing you can do, is what's right for you.


I'll try my best to do so
I think in this case, it was because the barn was a small barn with very few people.


----------



## gingerscout

and not paying attention I just burned the crap out of my dinner.. I forgot.. sheesh.. chalk one up for me today.. ha ha... at least listening to some Nightwish is helping my mood


----------



## animallover101

Things didn't turn out so bad...but now she is even supporting me to go see Ember D: 
EVERYONE IS AN ENABLER I SWEAR IT


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Personally I wouldn't have said anything to them PMing me. It's none of their business.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ginger, don't feel bad. Unless it's a soup, a stew, our spaghetti, I can't cook to save my life. I once set spagettios on fire. 

Have you tried that 'not your father's root beer" stuff? I got a six pack of it this weekend... It really tastes like a very sweet root beer. Don't try the ginger ale one though...BLEGH!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Got to ride to the lake today at least.


----------



## Saskia

I can't stand ginger beer!

My mum used to cook and burn everything so I kind of set out to be a good cook. I found a lot of it is just paying full attention, tasting all the time and cooking on as low as heat as is effective.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Agisment is such drama it's beginning to grind on me.


----------



## gingerscout

everyone says not your fathers is good.. I'm cheap I won't spend $12 for a 6 pack to try it.. I tried some knock off I saw for 3.99 was terrible..LOL


----------



## gypsygirl

Brrr it's cold out there ! Luckily my ponies have layers, gypsy hates being cold ! It must be going to warm up a bit bc we are supposed to get a few inches of snow later today !

I also have a baby shower today, yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We got snow :/ my car is a turd in snow so I was SO thankful and happy when a boarder offered to feed my horse this morning. So great, I owe her.


----------



## Saskia

What's going on Raina? Troubles with people or the upkeep?


----------



## Tazzie

Thank you Sky!! It was getting depressing in here!

Yesterday was such a great day!! My husband got his new toy, my Kentucky Wildcats won, Izzie was FABULOUS, hubby took me for a ride in his new toy (offered to let me drive, but I was freezing at this point; not dressed well enough to be flying around in the cold.... it'll go close to 70 mph though....), and then got a text message saying the show I LOVE going to in October is October 1st and NOT October 8th!! October 8th my brother in law is getting married, so I was worried I'd have to find someone to show her for me (need it for our showing season...). SO happy!! Below is a picture of said toy  It's a 2015 Polaris RZR 900  He might like it a little bit lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> What's going on Raina? Troubles with people or the upkeep?


Both actually, the fences need repairing and same with shelters and I'm not talking about 1 paddock I'm talking about practically all of them. The slashing is inconsistent it's supposed to happen once a month but it's more like once every 3 if we are lucky and the weeds have just gotten out of control and we get snakes. I was leaving but the Agistment I was supposed to go to fell through. 

Then we had this drama with this skinny horse where I copped a whole load of crap for something that really didn't have anything to do with me I was only trying to help but people just played the he said she said game. People just keep bringing it up and even people who weren't involved are saying the bully was out of control even though no one was bullying anyone. Queue hair pulling. 


I love the community and the access to arena and round yard but dear lord. I have just started on antidepressants and they haven't kicked in yet so still feeling it.


----------



## evilamc

Tazzie said:


> Thank you Sky!! It was getting depressing in here!
> 
> Yesterday was such a great day!! My husband got his new toy, my Kentucky Wildcats won, Izzie was FABULOUS, hubby took me for a ride in his new toy (offered to let me drive, but I was freezing at this point; not dressed well enough to be flying around in the cold.... it'll go close to 70 mph though....), and then got a text message saying the show I LOVE going to in October is October 1st and NOT October 8th!! October 8th my brother in law is getting married, so I was worried I'd have to find someone to show her for me (need it for our showing season...). SO happy!! Below is a picture of said toy  It's a 2015 Polaris RZR 900  He might like it a little bit lol


Grats!!!!! I have a Yamaha Viking, loveeee it! It goes about 35-40 but its more of a work UTV then play one. Buttttt I bet you could hook up a little dump trailer to that Polaris and use it around farm too! When I bought my Viking...I was actually shopping for a tractor...but I started really thinking about it...what do I need the tractor for vs what can the Viking do? Tractor was like literally twice as much and only benefit would be putting out round bales and if I was lucky doing some logging...but I probably wouldn't of been able to get a big enough one to do the logging. So I went with the UTV! I just need to get the snow plow attachment for it still but man they're awesome!


----------



## gingerscout

I want this shirt.. its so true especially every day I can't ride..LOL


----------



## Tazzie

evilamc said:


> Grats!!!!! I have a Yamaha Viking, loveeee it! It goes about 35-40 but its more of a work UTV then play one. Buttttt I bet you could hook up a little dump trailer to that Polaris and use it around farm too! When I bought my Viking...I was actually shopping for a tractor...but I started really thinking about it...what do I need the tractor for vs what can the Viking do? Tractor was like literally twice as much and only benefit would be putting out round bales and if I was lucky doing some logging...but I probably wouldn't of been able to get a big enough one to do the logging. So I went with the UTV! I just need to get the snow plow attachment for it still but man they're awesome!


Already has a hitch on it  Don't have the farm (yet), but this one he bought more for play than work. He'll do some work with it, but playing was the primary goal haha! He still wants a tractor, but that's not allowed until AFTER we have a farm!! He had a Yamaha Rhino that he sold. He bought it used and it never did run well. This thing purrs like a kitten!

Ginger, I love that shirt!

Rode Izzie today. It was COLD. Did very little work (essentially a reminder show season is coming and riding/working is the norm again). She was my good girl


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Guess what little horse loaded into the trailer like a feaking champion today.....OVE!!!

It took three people, two ropes, abd a whip to get him into the trailer when I got him. He was terrified. But today, he walked right in like he had been doing it forever...didn't even hesitate!! This is a very special little guy!!


----------



## SorrelHorse

I wanna ride but I feel bad for leaving Andrew today. lol

I might still....


----------



## SorrelHorse

Does anyone else have horses from their childhood and riders who you idolized, then when you grow up you look back on photos and videos from that time and think, "Wow, they really weren't that good. Why did I think they were cool?" lol

Having one of those moments. Realizing the pair I had thought were cool at the time were actually really sloppy performers - Plus the rider turned out to be a really awful person so that's cool too. lol


----------



## evilamc

Grats about Ove going in the trailer so well, I'm interested to see if Orianna tries to test me about trailer loading like Jax did...but I'm much better equipped to deal with that now!

Sorrel, its sad but growing up riding at lesson barns I didn't really follow any trainers or famous riders  I didn't really look up to anyone but people at my barn! Then again...when I was growing up we didn't have youtube and what not..I didn't find youtube till my freshman year of college..I'm old 










The horses are mingling lol!

I kept falling asleep on the couch so decided I HAD to do something..its so colddd though! Real feel is like 1...I put on my underarmor...then layers over that and went out to play.








Took Jax out first, my little "old" reliable pony, he still did not bat an eye about leaving Ori...<3 him!

Got back and put Jax back in paddock and grabbed Orianna and threw his halter and bridle on her..I was interested to see how she felt about his bit...She did well wih my short shank myler bit last time but Jax LOVES this mullen mouth bit...sadly seems like she did too  I got it on sale for $50! They're usually $100!!! Hopefully I can continue using the short shanked or just my O ring snaffle on her.









We practiced lining up to the block then I climbed on. She has a BAD habit of walking off second you're sitting and I'm having a hard time correcting it bareback  Hopefully a girth that fits will be here tomorrow and I can correct it saddled. Any tips on correcting it bareback? I'm already not the most confident bareback rider so I put so much concentration into getting myself on her I get flustered when she walks off 

Sorry for the terrible pics...its cold...and have to take glove off to use phone..so I kinda am quick about it lol!


----------



## Werecat

Evilamc, my horse tends to do the same thing, I'm interested to hear what others have to say. 

So I spent the entire weekend being an utter bum and I LOVED every second of it! So I hurt my back (pinched nerves) earlier in the week and I also had to work all through last weekend (potentially how I pinched said nerves, I sit funny sometimes), and having a couple of days of have been such a relief. Because of this, I only got to see my horse once this week. I usually am out there 5-6 days a week, if not more.

The barn owner called just to check up on me and make sure I was okay (last time I saw her I told her my back was hurting). How sweet is that? She's a darling. Also an update on Bear... they had to move his best bud to another pasture to even out the numbers  The new horse is turning out to be a complete jerk, and is shod on all four feet and is a kicker. BO is keeping a close eye on him because he tends to hang around Bear and saw him raise his heels at him.

I'm seeing the PA on Tuesday to discuss my anxiety and how the new medication seems to not touch it (and how all the nasty side effects are making me miserable, but seem to be slowly lifting). Fingers crossed we can find something that'll work. The old meds I was on for my anxiety helped quite a bit, but made me feel too out of it and sleep like crap to put up with it anymore. Finding the right stuff has been a little harsh with all the side effects, but that's all part of it I guess.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My horse does that sometimes when I'm riding in a saddle. I either make him stop and stand there for a couple of seconds or circles depending how fast he has decided to walk off.

I spent 45minutes this afternoon picking scabs off Roys back feet he has mud fever again thanks to our never ending cycle or rain and then 32 degree weather it's ridiculous. 

One of the agistees was over in Pakistan I think? Anyways she brought back some horse stuff that doesn't fit her current Arabian but thought Roy would look really good in it. Does anyone know what the gems are ?


----------



## evilamc

> Evilamc, my horse tends to do the same thing, I'm interested to hear what others have to say.


Well when I'm in a saddle I'm able to correct it pretty easily, I had to wtih Jax too. I teach them how to flex, and then when I'm in the saddle I flex them to me until they're just calmly standing. When I'm getting on bareback I just don't seem to have the coordination to start flexing until like 7-10 steps  I'm also still teaching her how to flex but its going well. Also flexing their heads slightly while mounting can help too...again I just don't seem coordinated enough bareback and shes still quite stiff with flexing lol! Hopefully my girth gets here today and I can really start working on it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

**** this head band doesn't fit the rest of my English bridle.


----------



## animallover101

So today I went to ride the pasos and new coach and I felt like it went so much better then it did with the other coach. So I think I'm going to stay at this place for now and not go with the other coach(plus I felt like the other coach was costing a bit too much :/ for me personally) 
Although, I must admit it was defiantly something interesting riding a gaited breed. I also got to try out a more forward horse and realize how much it's different. The coach there is letting me try out a few different ones(which I like). The one I think I might try out next time is a forward one but not pushy like the one I was riding today. The other one is apparently only forward if you want her to be forward


----------



## evilamc

Very pretty Rain!

How fun Animal! I've only ridden TWH but would love to try some other gaited breeds.

I trailed over to a rest stop a few miles from me and rode the back roads that it connected to. A forum member boards at stable by rest stop and told me to try them! You guys can ride alonggggg with us  LOL





Snowflakes fell on my lens and ruined the video


----------



## gingerscout

Oh goodie I just saw a ghost in our house.. that settles it.. Guess that answers that question, my daughter has been seeing things for a while, turns out the house we own has had people die in it. We have had small things like lights on/ off doors moving, etc for a while but reletively quiet. I can't mistake what I saw I am in kitchen table with headphones on, and I get the urge to take them off and look in hall and there is a guy standing there waving at me, I can see through him, of course I get up to check and no one is here. I grew up in a super haunted house and saw ghosts all the time, actually tried to get some of the shows out to investigate, but no one ever did. Been years since I have seen one though, you never forget when you actually do, hair up on end, chills and cold, and I am home alone tonight.. not going to sleep much....


----------



## animallover101

evilamc said:


> Very pretty Rain!
> 
> How fun Animal! I've only ridden TWH but would love to try some other gaited breeds.
> 
> I trailed over to a rest stop a few miles from me and rode the back roads that it connected to. A forum member boards at stable by rest stop and told me to try them! You guys can ride alonggggg with us  LOL
> http://youtu.be/nY-sEJ7IGO8
> 
> Snowflakes fell on my lens and ruined the video


It was defiantly interesting riding a gaited breed 
I did feel like somewhat a passenger on the horse I rode today(I could control it as far as steering). I think I learn my lesson not go to on such a forward pushy horse at first try with a new place


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Turns out the bridle piece is from a tent pegging bridle explains why it doesn't fit my english stuff


----------



## Werecat

gingerscout said:


> Oh goodie I just saw a ghost in our house.. that settles it.. Guess that answers that question, my daughter has been seeing things for a while, turns out the house we own has had people die in it. We have had small things like lights on/ off doors moving, etc for a while but reletively quiet. I can't mistake what I saw I am in kitchen table with headphones on, and I get the urge to take them off and look in hall and there is a guy standing there waving at me, I can see through him, of course I get up to check and no one is here. I grew up in a super haunted house and saw ghosts all the time, actually tried to get some of the shows out to investigate, but no one ever did. Been years since I have seen one though, you never forget when you actually do, hair up on end, chills and cold, and I am home alone tonight.. not going to sleep much....


Omg... my uncle's house has a little native american boy that shows up from time to time... I get creeped out so easily. When I was house/land shopping, there couldn't be a cemetery or graves close by, and if it was a house, it had to be newer and I'd have to know it's history lol. I just bought a blank piece of property. So long as no one is buried there in an unmarked grave, I'm happy.


----------



## Wild Heart

Raina, the headstall is quite lovely. I'm sorry it doesn't fit. 

Evil, I'm going to live through you! What great photos and videos. Kudos to you for braving the cold.


----------



## Werecat

evilamc, that looked like a good time  His hoof sounds on the asphalt through the snow was so cute, haha.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wild Heart said:


> Raina, the headstall is quite lovely. I'm sorry it doesn't fit.
> 
> Evil, I'm going to live through you! What great photos and videos. Kudos to you for braving the cold.


It fits my horse I just don't know what to attach to it lol!


I got a shift tonight so I didn't end up getting to ride but I did wash my big boy


----------



## Werecat

^ He looks so handsome! Love the bays haha.


----------



## Daisyjones6795

Hello, can I join this topic/subject xxx


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Join right in and tell us about yourself


----------



## gypsygirl

Our house isn't haunted, but our barn is ! A guy fell off the roof about 100 years ago and was impaled on a fence post and of course died. I hear clomping boot feet all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Werecat

^ How do the horses react? Sometimes I think the barn I board at is haunted. All new horses that go in there are super uneasy and spooky lol. Or it's just a new place.

Have you seen Heartland? There's an episode about a haunted barn with a similar story. xD


----------



## Saskia

I'm feeling kinda bad lately. I've been bringing my horse back into work, just taking him on walks and trots along the road and he's really happy. He loves going new places and looking around, its quite sweet actually. 

Next week I'm going to start on arena work, and he hates arena work. I love arena work and don't like trails. Does anyone else feel bad making a horse do work that he doesn't like?


----------



## Werecat

^ I feel like everything I do with my horse he doesn't like, lol but he's getting better. If you can balance arena work with maybe quality time after that he does like, maybe it can help ease the guilt? Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerscout

Ren gets bored quickly with arena work, but that's all I can do, and lately I'm lucky if I can even do that. Today is my usual going to ride day, and I actually have the free time to go ride for once, but the BO's had a death in family and I don't think they want me out now, which I can understand needing space, I'm not mad in the least, but coming up on a month since I have gotten to ride and its supposed to be 60 degrees later in week


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My horse just is very tense about work possibly from being ridden when he was neglected or even before I got lessons but once we sort of click he does really well although can be lazy. I can tell he prefers trails though


----------



## SorrelHorse

Selena and Zico looking cute.

Zico puts his ears back like that when he gets excited. He thought maybe I was getting out of bed to play ball.

Silly Zico. Mommy doesn't get out of bed until late when Mommy has to work all night instead of sleeping.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> Selena and Zico looking cute.
> 
> Zico puts his ears back like that when he gets excited. He thought maybe I was getting out of bed to play ball.
> 
> Silly Zico. Mommy doesn't get out of bed until late when Mommy has to work all night instead of sleeping.


The feels! My partner and I work nights and when we get home buddy wants to play and it's like noooo bed time lol


----------



## SorrelHorse

Totalllyyy. Hopefully someday I'll go back to a 9-5, but probably not anytime soon.

Last night one of our delivery drivers was assaulted though on a delivery and we suspect it was a set up, because when they called to order their food they were super sketchy sounding, said they'd pay in cash, and to bring change for a hundred dollar bill. I guess she went up to the house and got yelled at by some guy saying he didn't order pizza, and then when she walked back to her car to call us back at the restaurant she almost immediately got jumped. Guess she fought back and they got the food but she kept her money and jumped in her car and floored it while they were still trying to get it.

SO needless to say we were all at work a little later than we wanted to be last night as it was, lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wow!!!! My partner works at Maccas at the moment while he's figuring out his next move and it happens all the time. I was dropping him off the other night and there was a fight going on out the front.


----------



## Werecat

gingerscout said:


> Ren gets bored quickly with arena work, but that's all I can do, and lately I'm lucky if I can even do that. Today is my usual going to ride day, and I actually have the free time to go ride for once, but the BO's had a death in family and I don't think they want me out now, which I can understand needing space, I'm not mad in the least, but coming up on a month since I have gotten to ride and its supposed to be 60 degrees later in week



Why do they have to be present or approve of you going to see your boarded horse? I wouldn't be able to put up with that. If paying board, you're paying for a service and shouldn't have to "call and check in" to see if they're in the mood to let you see your own horse... To me that's kind of like leasing with a bunch of stipulations. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've seen a few people post about their situation being similar. And I board at a family farm that has started boarding as their main income, it's by no means a facility and we're allowed to go any day of the year and time. Usually none of us go no later than 8pm. They'd need to be informed if it's later or even earlier in the morning just due to the fact they lock the barn at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerscout

well that basically was the deal I agreed to when we started because of the dynamite cost I was getting full care for, yet wife does not want me to move him someone more expensive, but my options to go out are becoming more and more limited as time goes on. I don't have a key for the tack room, so if I don't get ok, I am locked out. Its about 3 weeks since I really rode and the weather is supposed to be dynamite this week, but since they had a death this week in family they don't think they will be able to let me in, so I lose a week of awesome weather, and go a month without riding my horse I guess.. paying cheap board is great when I was riding 3-4x a week, not once a month


----------



## gingerscout

and the riding helps with my depression and keeps me from going stir crazy and keeps me off of some meds that make me a vegetable, yet the good weather and not being able to go out and ride is making me more irritable this week then in 2-3 years I swear


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Daisyjones6795 said:


> Hello, can I join this topic/subject xxx


Hello Daisy! Welcome!

Feel free to join in and introduce yourself if you'd like


----------



## evilamc

gingerscout said:


> well that basically was the deal I agreed to when we started because of the dynamite cost I was getting full care for, yet wife does not want me to move him someone more expensive, but my options to go out are becoming more and more limited as time goes on. I don't have a key for the tack room, so if I don't get ok, I am locked out. Its about 3 weeks since I really rode and the weather is supposed to be dynamite this week, but since they had a death this week in family they don't think they will be able to let me in, so I lose a week of awesome weather, and go a month without riding my horse I guess.. paying cheap board is great when I was riding 3-4x a week, not once a month


Whats the price difference? Sometimes its just worth it for your sanity to pay a little more and maybe give out eating once a week to board at a better barn. Just cook your wife a nice meal once a week rather then go out!

lololol so girth got here...so tacked up Orianna and got on her in yard. Took about 10 min or so since we were practicing lining at block..She was doing pretty good and calm and yard so I figured what the heck lets see what happens on the road...AHAHAHAHAHA Pretty much second we left driveway till second we were back in driveway we were gaiting...she forgot how to walk. I don't like to use reins too much but she was pretty responsive to my seat and would slow and I'd half halt but she was GOGOGO! I was a little nervous at first but when I realized she still had good breaks I felt better so went with it more. I understand her being nervous/excited...first real ride with me....first time leaving house..yada yada. She wasn't spooky at all which was nice but she couldn't walk to save her life. I started zig zagging her to help slow her down and wouldnt go home till she finally was just doing more of a flat walk. Whewwww we have to work on that though! Def not putting my husband on her anytime soon LOL! Granted I bet she would of been better if we didn't go out alone...but she'll have to learn.

Is she cute or what? HATE the pad I used....its been sitting around for like a year...and I remember why now. Going to use Jax 5 Star pad next time...maybe get her a Diamond Wool one...not ready to invest in a second 5 Star pad yet!


















Where she learned how to walk again









Andddd I got a new kitty this afternoon! My other kitty, Ashe, has been missing the last 2 weeks...pretty sure a coyote or something got her  Tryndamere was sooooo lonely and neeedy so went to the shelter Valentines day and picked her out! Adopted her, and she got spayed yesterday and rabies shot and only cost me $14!








Tryndamere is SO EXCITED! He keeps trying to pet her, shes not as amused.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm done.. I am done with the who cares attitude from my wife and everyone that I only am allowed to ride once a month, got told today this week doesn't sound good for riding.. been 3 weeks already and this will make a month, the weather is good 60's this weekend, and I have the time available for once. I have been fighting people for 10 years, I want to ride, i want to trail ride, but jesus christ its freaking impossible to do so, I can't ride my horse, I can't ride other horses, can't ride with people, have to have permission to go out and ride my own horse, and if I don't like it my wife tells me tough S*it basically if I don't like being told no and having no options to sell it and give up.. I am to the point where giving up my lifes dream seems like the best option, Its going to take a miracle, but if its 60 degrees and I haven't ridden by weeks end I'm done.. they win.. I will call it off for good, and sell. Probably even may file for the who cares attitude about not doing what keeps me sane. I have exhausted any option I have.. I have been riding for about 10 years, and I still can't trot worth a Da*n, I can't get instruction, I never seem to progress, and the more I try to go work, the more I am repressed into not doing it.. I don't learn jack riding 30 min a month, its not worth spending money on the bills. This may be my sign off.. not that hearing me gripe does you guys any good..lol


----------



## Saskia

Awww kitty! More pics?

Ginger it sucks that you are feeling bad about the situation. This has obviously been bothering you a lot and it doesn't sound like staying and that board place suits you. Have you looked at your available options and budget and seen what options you do have? 

I used to board at a persons place for free. It was different to yours, they let me come and go, but I always felt intruding and up in their business. They were wonderful people but I never felt comfortable. I now board at a business which costs me an extra $200 a month but I feel really comfortable there.

With your wife don't get angry but call her on it. Tell her this is something that's really important to you and her disregarding it makes you feel worse. Tell her your stressed and need her support.


----------



## evilamc

I agree with Saskia, its time to move to a new barn. If I got to a barn and was told I COULDN'T ride or I COULDN'T get MY things from the tack room? Oh I'd raise h***! If I'm paying money or working my butt off for someone to keep my horse there you better believe you aren't telling me what I can and cant do with my personal property. Yes they may ask me to wear a helmet or not ride in certain areas to not damage them..yada yada..but if I want to go see my horse and tack it up and hop on I will!

Kittayyyyy!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Time to move honestly especially if this has been going on for awhile. You shouldn't be told when you can see and ride your horse.


----------



## gingerscout

wife likes the money we spend so if they limit time, she is happy with it, I can't get a truck been told so I can move him myself, she told me if I wanted to move him I needed a 2nd job because she won't spend more


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'd be revisiting the subject


----------



## gingerscout

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'd be revisiting the subject


done and done over and over.. she told me if I didn't like the way things were going to either sell him, or file and go sleep with my horse.. edited for internet room..:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## evilamc

Time to hire someone to move him behind her back...and not tell her but let her notice how much happier you are.


----------



## evilamc

Haha if you're anywhere near me I can come move him for you


----------



## gingerscout

would except they are good friends and went to school together, so it wouldn't stay a secret long, and they don't want me to move him, they are just limiting me more and told me there won't be any trail rides this year due to new schedule, and I want to trail ride, reason I own a horse, yet I lack the skills to progress solo, and can't get into lessons


----------



## evilamc

So whats Ren do when you've tried going solo that intimidates you? Maybe we can help ya. Orianna is going to be my 3rd horse to teach to ride solo and trust me I'm not that great a rider.


----------



## Werecat

Ginger, I wont lie, my horse has been my therapy... whenever I used to get seriously anxious and down, the thought of having a horse to keep me busy and bond with, made me feel better, but I'd get even more down that I couldn't afford to have it (also I use to live in NYC so that was a big blocker there)... The "dream" is what made me strive to make more money, as I'm sure it is with you. Work is slow this week, and financially off to a decent start, but no where near it was last year. :/ Working under contracts vs. as salary does that... So I am trying to cut corners in other areas of my life to be able to continue to board my horse with a stall vs. give up the stall and save the extra $100.

Your wife doesn't seem like she truly understands your condition. Either these people give you liberty to use your horse whenever you please, or you will have to move him, please don't sell him. Obviously what you do is your business, but if this is truly your dream, I think selling him will result in bigger heartbreak. Also at this point these people are just holding him for *from* you, not boarding him and it is affecting your time to bond with him and gain the confidence you need to ride. Ample time for groundwork also helps give you confidence in the saddle with that horse.

The no key to the tackroom to me suggests lack of trust... and honestly, that isn't good. I wouldn't feel comfortable with $100s of dollars worth of my things locked away at someone else's discretion, and I would kind of feel offended that they'd feel the need to ALWAYS be at the property when I want to ride or see my horse. I honestly feel the lack of time you actually get to spend with your horse properly, is also affecting you negatively, not just the riding itself.

I'm sure you've already asked around to see what type of boarding facilities there are near you? Or other small farms that may take a boarder but be more realistic and fair as far as hours you can be there? Potentially where other boarders are?

If you honestly aren't satisfied with the way your horse is being kept from you... it's almost worth finding a place that's a little further away, so that when you DO go out there, you'll be able to do whatever you want with him, and at an actual boarding farm you WILL have people to ride with. I only ever ride when another boarder wants to go riding or the rare time I have lessons anymore. To my knowledge the closest actual boarding facility near me is at minimum 45 minutes away, and to me that's not worth trading being able to see my horse on a whim, vs. having a nice dry place to ride 24/7.

But as for the depression stuff, I get it  I am so sorry you're having to deal with this, and I almost want to shake your wife lol. Is a hundred or so more really going to break the bank? In the long run...it'll be cheaper than dr's and meds, that stuff gets expensive. I wish I had advice that would actually help, but at this point I think all we're good for is a sounding board.


----------



## gingerscout

Thanks, I don't want to sell him, I have bonded with him more than any other horse, and he always seems happy to see me, and go for a ride, even if hes off a month or more. Ren has always been a follower horse for what I was told, he will walk through fire if someone else is there, if not he won't leave, he throws a fit, and the more you try to work him through it, the worse the fit gets, I can't afford to be bucked off or fall off due to a rear from a buddy sour horse, if I lose function of arms/ legs I lose my job. He gets so jumpy and scared of everything even if I have gone over it with him multiple times, I spend the whole time fighting with him to gain a few feet, then I make some strides, and then hes off for a couple of weeks and back to square 1.. he needs to work on it daily if I want to have a reliable solo trail horse, which isn't happening


----------



## evilamc

Well maybe talk to the BO about getting you a copy of the tack room key. They need to trust you and shouldn't withhold your personal property. Then you can try working on it SLOWLY, seriously start with the driveway. Start in the ring first, then try leaving ring. When he starts getting jumpy, just get a few more feet then call it a day! If you could get access to your tack and do that just a few times a week I bet you'd get there in no time.


----------



## gingerscout

except problem is end of driveway is 55 mph interstate.. have to go through front yard and 2 neighbors to get to slow road/ fields.. and then taking him down that area makes me nervous, let alone him, even walking him down it on the ground


----------



## Rainaisabelle

This is going to sound harsh but I say it because I care. Stop making excuses and fix the problem. You're not happy with this arrangement move so what if they're friends? They're withholding YOUR property and YOUR horse time.


----------



## Saskia

You mention that they are friends with your wife, do you think that has anything to do with it? Perhaps she has mentioned she doesn't like how much time you spend with your horse so they have been limiting it?

Relationships have to be about compromise and I don't think it's ever appropriate to say do this or I'll leave you. Perhaps you do need to have a talk, not her telling you or you telling her, about what the issue is. Is it money? Are you willing cut back a bit on spending of not can you find somewhere with a similar price? Could you do self care or partial care, perhaps help out one day a week? Consider a part lease? I think you need be looking at solving the problem and part of that isn't ultimatums. Discuss with her how you're feeling, don't argue and keep her updated with what you find. Ask her advice and when she really gives it (not just disregarding you) be grateful and encouraging.

You can't allow yourself to be not allowed to do things you want, you'll just row bitter, but you've both got to come to some sort of arrangement.


----------



## Saskia

I just stopped at the horse shop on the way to uni. There was this used Crosby bridle in pretty good nick, looks more like its been sitting in someone's shed for years rather than being used. $39 isn't so bad for my new bridle


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ginger, you need to turn this frustration into action. Getting mad and upset doesn't fix the situation. Turning on your logic and problem solving skills will. Let your frustration become motivation. 

Review the facts. Your unhappy where you are. Your locked out of your belongings and unable to see/ride your horse at your leisure. What I would do, is review the budget, then look for a place that meets your priority requirements. A place that's good for your horse, with access to trails, without unreasonable limitations on your time. Then you see if it meets your other requirements... People to ride with, within a reasonable driving distance, access to trainers/learning opportunities. 

Someone with a pasture not being used, a horse who needs a buddy...things like that are cheaper options most of the time, but may not give you the social environment your looking for. A boarding barn may be more expensive, but would give you the social environment. 

In the barn I run, owners and leasers are allowed out at the property at any time. The gate is never locked, the feed/tack room is never locked. It's just good business not to restrict access. 

This is a good lesson in not mixing friends and business, especially where horses are involved. 

Don't give up on your dream. If you have to be mad, take an afternoon, be mad, then wake up and put your mind to work, instead of letting your emotions (and the emotions of your wife) run your life. Your a smart guy, with a goal. Your totally capable of figuring your way out if this conundrum. 

If it helps (it doesn't always) write it out. Write out what you want, and your ideas on how to get it. Write out what you want to say to your wife. Be tactful, understanding, genuine, and most importantly, calm and concise. 

If you need anything, feel free to pm me. Maybe I could help you look for options in your area.


----------



## ManicMini

gingerscout said:


> done and done over and over.. she told me if I didn't like the way things were going to either sell him, or file and go sleep with my horse.. edited for internet room..:icon_rolleyes:


If my SO told me this i'd tell him to go file divorce papers his **** self because i'm going to be too busy with my horse to be bothered to! From what you've said about your wife throughout many different posts, it seems like she used you to get her degree and a better income for herself. Now that she's got what she wants, it doesn't seem like she cares about what you want if she's going to throw ultimatums in your face like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

I know it's hard gingerscout, but if you are always riding by yourself, maybe that's not the horse for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Werecat

I am SO excited for my horse to start shedding his winter coat! I love him in his fuzziness, but I've never seen him without it! I'm curious what he looks like with his shorter hair. The only pictures I've seen of him were his yearling glamour shots from his breeder, but I didn't see any adult pictures.


----------



## Saskia

I love seasonal changes too were cat! Bays especially can change so much!


----------



## Werecat

Saskia said:


> I love seasonal changes too were cat! Bays especially can change so much!


Yeah! I'm excited too because since I've had him his mane is starting to sprout a bunch of new strands.  I will sure miss his soft fuzzy coat, but I'm thinking he'll be quite handsome with his summer sheen.


----------



## ManicMini

My horse is living up to his nickname. Ransom is notorious for being nasty tempered and as a result I christened him with the nickname of Rancid. Yesterday I had the displeasure of finding out that Ransom had been sprayed by a skunk. It's eye watering strong so his punk *** must have been right next to the skunk and was hit full force. 

I hate having the stinky horse on the block.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Go on craigslist, join a horse/transport FB group, and GET YOUR HORSE OUT OF THERE! You are paying for absolute BS. You as a paying customer ARE ENTITLED ACCESS TO YOUR OWN TACK. You as a paying customer, CANNOT BE TOLD YOU CAN'T RIDE YOUR HORSE.

Your wife sounds so selfish, especially with how much time lately you HAVE NOT been at the barn. But that aside, you are YOUR OWN PERSON. Make YOUR OWN DECISIONS. 

I strongly advise to move though. GScout, if a 23 year old female without a trailer and NO TRAINER can move her horse 6 times, on a college chicken **** salary and working odd jobs at odd hours.... you can find a way to move your horse too. I promise you, it's not easy but someone out there can help.

It would help if you told us where you are located. So we can track people down to help.



gypsygirl said:


> I know it's hard gingerscout, but if you are always riding by yourself, maybe that's not the horse for you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Uhh no ma'am. EVERY HORSE STARTS OFF NOT KNOWING HOW TO RIDE ALONE. THEY ARE HERD ANIMALS.

They have to be taught. It's a process.


----------



## gingerscout

well to be fair this barn is 1000x better than my last one, and they have always been nice and tried to help me as much as they could, and when they told me they would do something they did, just with new jobs the free time they have has been cut, so as much as I want to trail ride, they don't think they will have time to go out, and that was my ticket so to speak, so that is depressing, then during the week they won't be home so I wasn't allowed to come as much after they told me about the trail riding. I spoke with them and they said they are going to give me a key so I can come out more and work more, it wasn't a trust thing, it was they hadn't gotten around to making me one, and were sorry that I felt they didn't trust me. Now I have to convince my wife who acts like I am pulling teeth when I want to go out there in my free time, she's always been that way though, otherwise i basically have permission from BO to come whenever, just give them a heads up I am there, so hopefully I can start working Ren more on getting him ready to ride solo.. at least going to try, I still am dying for people to ride with, and some instruction, but trying to take things one thing at a time


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

thats a good start ginger. maybe things will change now that you can go out there whenever your free. i would for sure start working on teaching your horse to go out solo. i hope it works out for you


----------



## Tazzie

Saskia said:


> You mention that they are friends with your wife, do you think that has anything to do with it? Perhaps she has mentioned she doesn't like how much time you spend with your horse so they have been limiting it?
> 
> Relationships have to be about compromise and I don't think it's ever appropriate to say do this or I'll leave you. Perhaps you do need to have a talk, not her telling you or you telling her, about what the issue is. Is it money? Are you willing cut back a bit on spending of not can you find somewhere with a similar price? Could you do self care or partial care, perhaps help out one day a week? Consider a part lease? I think you need be looking at solving the problem and part of that isn't ultimatums. Discuss with her how you're feeling, don't argue and keep her updated with what you find. Ask her advice and when she really gives it (not just disregarding you) be grateful and encouraging.
> 
> You can't allow yourself to be not allowed to do things you want, you'll just row bitter, but you've both got to come to some sort of arrangement.


I haven't read past this yet, but I had the exact same thought regarding your wife and the barn owner. I was wondering if this was some kind of alliance to get you to sell your horse.

And honestly, again this will probably sound harsh, but from the sounds of there isn't a healthy relationship here. I HAVE told my husband no to some things, but I back it up with the WHY. Whether the finances say no, or a prior commitment or something. It's never a "if you do this, I'm filing papers." Heck the night of Thanksgiving he left on a guys weekend where he went four wheeling. I was stuck at home with a busted wrist and two kids. Was I upset? Sure, because I was frustrated. But not grounds for a divorce.

I can understand how boarding can be expensive, but maybe plan for it? Plan for a move? We're moving Izzie (hopefully) November 1st (or around there) up to a boarding barn near where I work. She will be about an hour from home. I plan to save for the board while there. And we're only moving her so I can actually ride during the winter. We don't have a ring and my husband is a hunter. I somewhat understand the barn owner wanting to be there, but only if you don't have someone else with you. I grew up where people weren't exactly allowed to ride alone, for their own safety. But stuff was NEVER locked away from you. It wasn't always enforced for those that were older (the riding alone) but it was enforced for me (I was 15/16).

But if you are THAT miserable, then do SOMETHING. Talk to your wife. But get all of your stuff laid out in a row. Explain everything you are saying here. A relationship is about compromise, and if you have a solid plan on how to afford it, there shouldn't be that much of an argument.


----------



## Tazzie

Were, he's going to be so handsome all shed out! We're dying to see how light Izzie sheds out this year!

And got a text from our new farrier. Supposed to be there at 2, but he had to wait on a vet at his last stop. So he asked which I preferred, him to skip his next appointment and come at 1, or continue on and come at 3. I opted for 3 since I'm an hour from Izzie. He seems genuinely sorry for it, but things happen! At least he texted me as soon as he knew so I could plan accordingly! Need to run home and grab towels though since it's a swamp out there. I hate presenting my horse to a farrier looking disgusting.

And once I get this video uploaded, I'll have to share it lol Izzie was feeling her Arabian side last night :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> well to be fair this barn is 1000x better than my last one, and they have always been nice and *tried to help me as much as they could*, and when they told me they would do something they did, just with new jobs the free time they have has been cut, so as much as I want to trail ride, they don't think they will have time to go out, and that was my ticket so to speak, so that is depressing, then during the week they won't be home *so I wasn't allowed to come as much after they told me about the trail riding*. I spoke with them and they said they are going to give me a key so I can come out more and work more, it wasn't a trust thing, it was *they hadn't gotten around to making me one*, and were sorry that I felt they didn't trust me. Now I have to convince my wife who acts like I am pulling teeth when I want to go out there in my free time, she's always been that way though, otherwise i basically have permission from BO to come whenever, just give them a heads up I am there, so hopefully I can start working Ren more on getting him ready to ride solo.. at least going to try, I still am dying for people to ride with, and some instruction, but trying to take things one thing at a time


That crap wouldn't fly with me. This is a business, you are their client not their child that has to wait for things to happen. If it was such an inconvenience for them, they shouldn't have boarders.


----------



## gypsygirl

Sky, no need to yell. I was just thinking that ginger seems to be over horses (there's nothing wrong with moving on if you aren't the right fit). It seems with the facilities and no trainer that this pair may not be the best. I believe that he said he still has trouble trotting and I herd bound horse can get very difficult - may pose a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gypsygirl said:


> Sky, no need to yell. I was just thinking that ginger seems to be over horses (there's nothing wrong with moving on if you aren't the right fit). It seems with the facilities and no trainer that this pair may not be the best. I believe that he said he still has trouble trotting and I herd bound horse can get very difficult - may pose a problem.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no I wasn't yelling. I couldn't bold on my phone  So second best thing is caps lol.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Skyseternalangel said:


> Uhh no ma'am. EVERY HORSE STARTS OFF NOT KNOWING HOW TO RIDE ALONE. THEY ARE HERD ANIMALS.
> 
> They have to be taught. It's a process.


I only skimmed the topic right now but I wanted to chime in and expand on this, as horses are the only thing I have advice for. lol

Horses are herd animals yes, but from the time they are young they need to be taught to "check in" before "checking out". It's much, much easier to do when you do it properly from a young age. I get a lot of horses who are older and never got that, and they are miserable to train and it takes a lot of time, energy, frustration, and sweat to break one of it who has been in a habit. 

If this horse is older and is in a herd bound habit, if you are not 100% committed to a lot of time changing his mind, it would be more advantageous to you to either send the horse out for some time with a trainer, or to a new person who will get it out of him. 

I guarantee this horse developed this at a young age by someone who started him, and he displayed a tiny bit of resilience - And it was not corrected. Thus that tiny thing, like flicking his ears to the horses in the pasture, or nickering while being saddled, or tipping his nose to the outside of a circle, developed into herd sourness. 

The first horse I "bought", I was twelve, and I paid $400 for him. He was broke broke broke in the sense that he had all the buttons, wasn't spooky, was really responsive - But man was he herd sour. Of course young me didn't know any better, and young me just got my over and under and knocked the snot out of him a few times - But man he was a jerk. By the end of our time together, I was seventeen and he was 20 - He had given me a lot of bloody noses, black eyes, and fat lips, because his go-to move was to stop, rear up and spin around. He'd hit me in the face a few times that way. Got real good at grabbing one's ear and twisting, though - Broke him of the rearing really quickly. He was actually a really good horse by the time we were done with each other, and I really enjoyed him. He went on to be a kids show horse up north, lives a cozy life and the Mom says he's the safest, most reliable horse she has.

The point to that story is that it's not easy. It's really, really hard to break one of a habit - And some of them just aren't worth it, or just flat out can't be fixed. And it's always okay to admit that and change your course.


----------



## ManicMini

SorrelHorse said:


> I only skimmed the topic right now but I wanted to chime in and expand on this, as horses are the only thing I have advice for. lol
> 
> Horses are herd animals yes, but from the time they are young they need to be taught to "check in" before "checking out". It's much, much easier to do when you do it properly from a young age. I get a lot of horses who are older and never got that, and they are miserable to train and it takes a lot of time, energy, frustration, and sweat to break one of it who has been in a habit.
> 
> If this horse is older and is in a herd bound habit, if you are not 100% committed to a lot of time changing his mind, it would be more advantageous to you to either send the horse out for some time with a trainer, or to a new person who will get it out of him.
> 
> I guarantee this horse developed this at a young age by someone who started him, and he displayed a tiny bit of resilience - And it was not corrected. Thus that tiny thing, like flicking his ears to the horses in the pasture, or nickering while being saddled, or tipping his nose to the outside of a circle, developed into herd sourness.
> 
> The first horse I "bought", I was twelve, and I paid $400 for him. He was broke broke broke in the sense that he had all the buttons, wasn't spooky, was really responsive - But man was he herd sour. Of course young me didn't know any better, and young me just got my over and under and knocked the snot out of him a few times - But man he was a jerk. By the end of our time together, I was seventeen and he was 20 - He had given me a lot of bloody noses, black eyes, and fat lips, because his go-to move was to stop, rear up and spin around. He'd hit me in the face a few times that way. Got real good at grabbing one's ear and twisting, though - Broke him of the rearing really quickly. He was actually a really good horse by the time we were done with each other, and I really enjoyed him. He went on to be a kids show horse up north, lives a cozy life and the Mom says he's the safest, most reliable horse she has.
> 
> The point to that story is that it's not easy. It's really, really hard to break one of a habit - And some of them just aren't worth it, or just flat out can't be fixed. And it's always okay to admit that and change your course.


You just perfectly described my horse. Being herd bound is a challenge, especially with a 10 year old horse like mine. If I want to ride alone it will be a battle the entire ride complete with spinning, bucking and attempts to bolt. I've made progress with him but I found out that Ransom is the type of horse that needs to be ridden at least 4-5x a week away from the herd or he regresses in his training. Not many adults have the time to commit to that between work, home life, daylight hours and the weather permitting a ride. 

People say to separate from the herd and that's good if it'll work for your horse. In my horse's case, he was kept as an only horse for six years because of this issue and he's still herd bound. I've had extremely skilled riders work with him and they all agree that he most likely will never get over it. Since my SO has his own horse and I rely on him to get to the barn, it doesn't matter if Ransom is herd bound. We got the horses to ride together in the first place but if I did want to ride alone, I would buy a different horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

My approach has always been right thing easy, wrong thing hard. I am not afraid to really get after a horse who is being dangerous. A leather over and under, heavy, hurts when you hit one on the *** with it. As long as the horse is moving forward for me and being willing, they are left alone. If they hesitate or stall it's a gentle cluck or nudge forward to remind them.

Bucking, rearing, spinning - That BS doesn't fly with me anymore. The way I see it, better to learn this lesson now than hurt someone in the future. Horse is only upset for a minute or two, while they have the potential to cause a human a lot more than that - Then the horse's life is in danger to once it causes an accident like that. So that's my reasoning. I'll knock one around a little bit if they're dangerous.

Of course, not all herd bound horses do that. Some can do fine with just regaining their focus, or learning how to check with you. So it often doesn't come to a full scale battle royale with them unless they're really bad.

Seperating them, to me, doesn't work and even if it did - Is just a bandaid, not a treatment.


----------



## evilamc

You're braver than me Sorrel haha I will notttt deal with rearing horses, I'll barely deal with bucking horses now! My QH ruined me but Jax has rebuilt my confidence a lot.

Got Orianna out again solo today, I made a few tack adjustments and she did much better. Very looky but still paying attention to me.

Look she knew how to walk today!





My pink halter showed up RIGHT as I was about to bridle her..so of course I put it on her.









So happy though she was much better today. Shes going to be so easy to teach to ride solo, she doesn't get dangerous just fast but still listens to my seat and breaks when I ask.


----------



## animallover101

Hey guys.
How has everyone been?


----------



## Saskia

Not bad, finished up my student placement so a bit sad. Rode today which was good. How about yourself?


----------



## animallover101

Aw
I still have to go placements for my school
Pretty good. I went to a job fair and I'm not sure if I was really all that successful. One place seemed pretty interested in me which is better than zero I suppose. But I need a new second job(I work at my school too but it's not many hours) if I ever want to have a horse and be able to afford it all!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Good, Roy just got his vaccination and I got the vet to check the lumps under his chin, nothing to worry about thank God.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Stressed out and wishing I didn't have all of this stuff I have to do. But I had a great ride on Sky. No naughtiness and no loudness on my part!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Stressed out and wishing I didn't have all of this stuff I have to do. But I had a great ride on Sky. No naughtiness and no loudness on my part!


I know how you feel, I have to start Uni on Monday and I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## animallover101

I have a billion assignments still to do by next week and so on..


----------



## gingerscout

I'm here...LOL.. glad you all had good rides.. maybe soon...LOL


----------



## gingerscout

I was going through my computer and found a couple of videos of me when I first got Ren, like the 3rd-4th ride, before I lost some weight and he bulked up. My riding wasn't very good, and we kind of looked goofy.. I thought about posting them, then decided not to, don't need people to laugh at me:rofl::rofl:


----------



## gypsygirl

I'm basically a whale, not sure what my poor horses think of me ! Ten weeks til my due date, and I will probably go early, so I'll be riding soon !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Yeah my uni classes started this week  

That's exciting gypsy!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy having a nap, his stitches come out on Saturday yay! He can take the cone off and stop trying to take people out when he runs up the back of them


----------



## Werecat

^ He's soo cuuuute 

Evil, your mare is coming along nicely! I love those POV videos haha.



I got to visit with my horse briefly today. Just went out to the pasture to spend some time with him. I never give treats but since I needed an extra dollar to get free shipping on my smartpak order, i got them. They had good reviews and seem to have good content. Anyway, I took him a couple and he was a happy little guy. 

I am about to lose my cool with the 5 year old walker that my boy shares a pasture with. If he's around, and I am with my horse or leading him out, he jumps up and bites him on the back. Usually I'm fast enough and chase him off, but I am afraid to do anything more, because his owner is retired Navy and she can be very scary... She doesn't like people telling her, her horse is being an ***hole. I checked him over and yet again... another spot on his rear quarters where he has fur missing and some skin breakage from where he's been bitten. It's getting to the point that his butt is starting to look like he has some sort of disease... I don't know what to do about it but these dummies better get their pecking order in place because I am sick of him having so many! One here and there is expected but he's got 3 right now.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Can you ask to move him into a different paddock?


----------



## Werecat

^ If I do, they'll have to move another horse in his place. They want even number of horses in each pasture to keep everything balanced. :/ but honestly... I will say something if I see any more come up.


----------



## evilamc

Werecat said:


> ^ If I do, they'll have to move another horse in his place. They want even number of horses in each pasture to keep everything balanced. :/ but honestly... I will say something if I see any more come up.


Mannn I've dealt with that before, you basically need to go bat s*** crazy on the horse, if it even starts to come NEAR you and your horse, literally drop your lead, and run at him like a crazy person. Trust me he'll learn to leave you the f alone lol! Sadly that wont help when you arent there though  I'd still request a different pasture mate and see how it goes, some horses are just too dominant to be out with certain ones.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'm dealing with the biting right now too. Ove is a playful little guy, and Toby is just so mellow. He has bite marks from ove from his neck to his butt. Twenty-thirty of them. I've watched them in the pasture and ove is jumping and bounding around, bites into Tobys haunch , and Toby just stands there with ove chewing on him. The poor old man is looking like a leper from all of his bites.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gypsygirl said:


> I'm basically a whale, not sure what my poor horses think of me ! Ten weeks til my due date, and I will probably go early, so I'll be riding soon !!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aww I had no idea you were expecting  Congrats inkunicorn:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Congrats gypsy!!


Still having issues with buddy's poop.. One day it's solid and then the next day it's not. I mentioned it to the vet but when we went he had solid ones for days so we did think it was just stress now it's back to not being entirely solid. So annoying.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Last day at home before leaving for Comic Con in the morning.

I love Andrew but he makes travelling very stressful sometimes.

It'll be more fun once we get there though. In the meantime, I will need to ride before the weekend - Selena has been lovely lately, a little chargey, but given how dead to the world she normally is I won't complain about a little more energy.


----------



## animallover101

I might be faced with temptation soon...aka having enough money to buy Ember(if I like her clearly) and enough for board too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

Thanks guys, I can't wait to pop ! Being pregnant is a lot of work !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

gypsygirl said:


> Thanks guys, I can't wait to pop ! Being pregnant is a lot of work !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Andddd thats why I'm never doing it LOL! I do have possibly 3 or more kids somewhere in the world though. I donated my eggs when I was 24.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

so, ove had an accident today. 

while working with the tarp today, the horse was pulling his "take off and drag mommy stunts" so i tied him to a tree. first two times he tried to take off, the tree took care of it. 

the thrid time....ove ripped the tree down and drug it across the pasture. apparently, the tree was dead. hidden be a bunch of vines growing at the top of it. 

he wrapped the line around his back leg. once around the hock, once around his cannon, and once around his ankle. he struggled for a minute, then gave me this look of "mom, im stuck! help!" 

he stood nicely while i untangled him. let out a big sigh of relief, dropped his head against my chest. and we went back and walked over the tarp once so he didnt think he had completely gotten out of it. 

but hes got a nice little swollen ring around his cannon now. blehh.


----------



## Werecat

evilamc said:


> Mannn I've dealt with that before, you basically need to go bat s*** crazy on the horse, if it even starts to come NEAR you and your horse, literally drop your lead, and run at him like a crazy person. Trust me he'll learn to leave you the f alone lol! Sadly that wont help when you arent there though  I'd still request a different pasture mate and see how it goes, some horses are just too dominant to be out with certain ones.


I went out there today and it was the first time worked with him in a week. My back has been feeling a little better, but the side effects from this new medication (unrelated to back) I am on has made me quite ill so I am not as "with it" as I should be.

I am in touch with 2 other boarders, and one of them his horse is in the same pasture as mine and he is COVERED in bites. Spoke to the lady who I've become friends with, the owner of my horse's buddy who got moved, and she said it's not the one horse we thought it was, and that she will go with me tomorrow to speak to the BO about moving my horse. Or separating the horses until spring when the pastures need to be rotated. My baby has a kick mark on his chest. At first I thought it was rainrot, but nope. He got kicked and hard enough that there's about 2-3 inches of hair gone and down to the skin. Luckily I didn't feel any heat or swelling. Must've happened earlier in the week over over the weekend.

He also has a bite or kick mark on the back of his hock which freaked me out. If he's getting kicked at the legs, that's a no go. He had another bite on his side. Grr...


----------



## gypsygirl

evilamc said:


> Andddd thats why I'm never doing it LOL! I do have possibly 3 or more kids somewhere in the world though. I donated my eggs when I was 24.


It will be worth it in the end ! 

That's pretty cool tho !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Girl or boy gypsy?

I'm weird and have just never wanted kids, luckily my husband is completely fine wiht that. He would be open to having kids if I really wanted to but also likes to live our selfish lives of doing whatever we want whenever we want LOL! But I know to some people having kids is like the biggest thing in the world to them. I have pretty good genes and passed all there testing so I feel like I'm able to help give people something that means so much to them...it paid well too lol! I do feel good about having donated my eggs though as long as none of them try and find me some day..that could be awkwarddddd! My family begs me every time they talk to me to have at least one..so I just avoid talking to my family for the most part.


----------



## gypsygirl

We didn't find out so its a surprise ! There was a rumor that it was a boy, so we got a lot of boy clothes at the first baby shower lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

Things are still to really look up for me! Ember(or another horse) might be a reality soon!


----------



## Werecat

evilamc said:


> I'm weird and have just never wanted kids, luckily my husband is completely fine wiht that. He would be open to having kids if I really wanted to but also likes to live our selfish lives of doing whatever we want whenever we want LOL! But I know to some people having kids is like the biggest thing in the world to them. I have pretty good genes and passed all there testing so I feel like I'm able to help give people something that means so much to them...it paid well too lol! I do feel good about having donated my eggs though as long as none of them try and find me some day..that could be awkwarddddd!


I am the same exact way! It's almost impossible for me to even think about me with a child. Also, that's awesome that you were able to donate your eggs, you probably have made some people's dreams come true. 



animallover101 said:


> Things are still to really look up for me! Ember(or another horse) might be a reality soon!


Yay! Excited for you! Also, pictures!?


----------



## animallover101

Werecat said:


> I am the same exact way! It's almost impossible for me to even think about me with a child. Also, that's awesome that you were able to donate your eggs, you probably have made some people's dreams come true.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Excited for you! Also, pictures!?


Pictures of Ember?


----------



## gingerscout

finally got a ride in.. Ren was having some new issues.. oh goodie, although in the end we ended up on a good note. supposed to be 64 tomorrow so going to go try again, hopefully he acts better.. I will go into detail maybe tomorrow, I started feeling like a bag of dog poo so I'm going to bed. I did take our dogs furminator out and try brushing him with it.. managed to brush out a small dog..LOL


----------



## Wild Heart

I'm glad to hear that you were able to get a ride in!

I know if I haven't rode my girl in awhile she gets a bit of an attitude and we have to re-work some areas in her training. What has helped me tremendously though is starting off lunging, move onto some basic showmanship maneuvers and then after that, I'll hop on her. Don't know if Ren's issues are similar.

I hope you get to ride tomorrow! I'm planning on doing the same, it's suppose to be about 37*F tomorrow (which is the warmest it has been in awhile!) and I'm hoping to take full advantage of it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm quite upset, I have a sinking feeling something is wrong with Roy. I can't tell though he's not showing any signs of discomfort or annoyance except when I picked up the crop. On the lunge he is fine. He is uneven but he wasn't lame.


----------



## Werecat

^ I really hope nothing is wrong with him. :/


Ginger, progress! Get that ride time in today. It's crazy windy hear despite being warm, so riding for me is probably not in the cards... especially since my back isn't fully back to normal, though it feels a lot better tonight than it did this morning. The leg numbness hasn't affected me that much within the last 24 hours  So I'm going to say it's getting better. My leg going numb/restless/annoying is really the main reason why I want to wait until I'm fully better to get back into the saddle, otherwise I'm afraid I can easily lose my seat.

Animal, yes of Ember. If you have any of course.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm very frustrated. He's not head bobbing or limping, he's not showing signs of discomfort or annoyance at anything. He's just not trotting but my partner thinks there's something going on with his front leg. Horses -.-


----------



## Werecat

Do they feel hot to the touch? Just out of curiosity, how old is he? Maybe the start of arthritis?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Do they feel hot to the touch? Just out of curiosity, how old is he? Maybe the start of arthritis?


No, the only thing I can think of is the scrape he has on his shoulder but i don't think that would be enough :/ He's just turned 11. I got the vet to flex test him when she was here last and he had no issues although I know that's not definitive. It could be but I hope not :/


----------



## gingerscout

oh its crazy windy here as well, but being in a pasture I shouldn't have too much distraction.. hopefully. Ren was acting a bit weird besides his cranky attitude he acted like he was sore after the ride in his hind end. We didn't do much but I think its from lack of use and then finally getting out and riding more than 10 min. he was just walking like he was stiff. I need to get him back on a joint supplement, and I think I am going to start stretching him before I ride. I'm hoping its just that. His legs/ back etc didn't seem to bother him, nor were they hot or swollen etc. I was able to poke/ prod and move him around and he was fine, he just kept walking like he was stiff after the ride


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Both of you need to video your horses ASAP so we can help you figure out what's going on.

Especially you Raina


----------



## Tazzie

Were, I would definitely get your boy moved! Heck, at the barn I grew up working for those horses would have been separated and you all would have been told after the fact! She didn't put up with the crap at all.

Gypsy, congrats! It definitely is more exciting to be surprised  I guessed wrong with our son, but my husband didn't. Our daughter we did find out though 

Evilmac, that's pretty cool! I do understand why some people don't want kids lol I love mine, but others drive me insane!

Yay Ginger! But poor Ren

Oh no Raina, I agree with Sky to get video :/

It's crazy windy here today too. I'm debating if I should even attempt to ride after the craptastic day I've had today :/


----------



## gingerscout

well sustained winds of 37 mph and gusts up to 65 and a lot of them.. I think it may be too windy to ride..still going to go check on Ren though


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Well, oves leg isn't as bad as I thought. He's currently running around the pasture, pestering Toby, with a mild limp. His feet get done for the first time ever today at one. So I'm going to get pics of his before and after trim. 

I love my kid, but she makes me crazy. She has no fear of ANYTHING. Not of horses, not of going off on her own, not of strange growling dogs, or water.... I swear she'll give me a heart attack before I'm thirty. I do miss being able to ride whenever I want, but I wouldn't trade her for the world. 

Ginger, glad you got a ride in, but it's probably best not to ride in that wind. Maybe ren is just stiff from the cold and not being worked much?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ove got his feet done! He was fantastic! He stood for the whole thing, didn't even try to pull his legs out or give a fuss about anything! I'm so proud of my little colt!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Both of you need to video your horses ASAP so we can help you figure out what's going on.
> 
> Especially you Raina


I shall see what I can do. I was going to free lunge him because he hates lunging on a line but I will get a video of him going away and towards me and a side view.


----------



## animallover101

The good stuff continues to happen to me! So far I have three job interviews set up!(and more to come possibly):loveshower:


----------



## gingerscout

I went out and saw Ren today, he's moving much better, so maybe it was just stiffness.. hope to ride this weekend, I took a short video of him ignoring some fire trucks maybe I'll take it off my phone, with the couple of older videos I found no one showed an interest in.. maybe I'll stick to pics from now on, takes too long to upload them and process them on my crappy internet..LOL


----------



## evilamc

Windy here too! My husband was texting me all day about how raynor (dog) was driving him crazy. He's terrified of the wind lol!! If he's outside in it he's fine but he doesn't like the noises it makes against the house.

I'm excited!!!! I found a little park just a few miles from my house AND an entrance to a rail trail!!! Going to take jax tomorrow morning and meet up with a forum member  she's just going to hike some so we prob won't explore together but she'll be meeting jax for first time! She boards a few miles from me I met her horse a few weeks ago.

Raine sorry you think he's not doing well! What is it that he's doing or not doing that makes you feel hat way. When he doesn't trot what is he doing? I agree video would be great! 

Ginger grats on riding! Don't be discouraged by one bad ride just get some more in and you guys will be great! Orianna was a nightmare our first ride saddled earlier this week but by second ride was already so much improved. You guys can do it!


----------



## evilamc

What kind of phone do you have ginger? Could you upload the videos straight from your phone somewhere you have good 4g lte cell service? I've been guilty of doing that. Sometimes our internet is lagging so bad I tether my laptop to my phones 4g and upload videos that way lol!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Glad ren was better today!

So, my student just fell off of Annie. Landed wrong and messed up her ankle. I had her ice it for a bit, then set her up with a med boot and some crutches. Told her if it starts to get discolored, or swells bigger, go get x rays. Ughhhh why is everything going wrong???


----------



## gingerscout

Boy I wish I could meet up with some forum members, all the ones who actually express an interest in riding with me live across the country or Canada..LOL, I can name 5-6 forum members I have met here through PM's that live within 1-2 hours from me, and have trucks and trailers, and a couple even said they would love to meet up sometime, if I chipped in for gas to come up, and flaked out when I actually set something up, a couple of them I actually friended on FB and talk to them every once in a while, and know enough about me, but whatever, driving to my area is like driving to an iceberg in the atlantic apparently.. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> Windy here too! My husband was texting me all day about how raynor (dog) was driving him crazy. He's terrified of the wind lol!! If he's outside in it he's fine but he doesn't like the noises it makes against the house.
> 
> I'm excited!!!! I found a little park just a few miles from my house AND an entrance to a rail trail!!! Going to take jax tomorrow morning and meet up with a forum member  she's just going to hike some so we prob won't explore together but she'll be meeting jax for first time! She boards a few miles from me I met her horse a few weeks ago.
> 
> Raine sorry you think he's not doing well! What is it that he's doing or not doing that makes you feel hat way. When he doesn't trot what is he doing? I agree video would be great!
> 
> Ginger grats on riding! Don't be discouraged by one bad ride just get some more in and you guys will be great! Orianna was a nightmare our first ride saddled earlier this week but by second ride was already so much improved. You guys can do it!


I can be a bit paranoid about it. The last time Roy was lame he had slipped in the paddock and pushed his hip into a weird position. We fixed it and he went back to normal but the issue was he was extremely stoic no one even knew he was lame until he just refused to do anything at all.

Bottom line he might not even be lame he's just not trotting he won't do it he will fast walk but not trot. Although when I got the crop he seemed more willing.


----------



## gypsygirl

Where do u live gingerscout ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Had a nice day today, my dog keeps ignoring me though in favor of others. I want to yell SO badly but it will only make things worse. Faking excitement when you're feeling frustration is part of dog ownership, and it's tough. I suspect this is how parents feel sometimes.

RIDING LESSON TOMORROW!!!!!!! IT HAS BEEN LIKE TWO YEARS!!!!!!! SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## gingerscout

Its been a long time since I had a lesson as well.. dying to start though, I need it bad.. I don't know how bad I'm riding..LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just watched the video of the ride I called "good"

Lord... I'm in need of lessons. My body was everywhere when he was cantering, yet he was still pretty balanced! I feel bad for him having to deal with my out-of-shapeness

But he did square halt!!!!!


----------



## evilamc

Guys omg I'm like beyond depressed.

So few days ago I kept telling my husband the water pressure is REALLY bad...then I told him I SWEAR I hear water running...He "checked" everywhere he says and couldn't find anything. Well I finally made him go under the house today and he found a swamp in the crawl space. My water line to barn came apart and flooded the crawl space. So he turned that off till we can fix. So I needed to get water to barn...so went to go get the big hose I have so I can run hose from house....I'm having trouble getting it off spigot its on so ask him for help...we need vice grips..so go into my kennel to grab them...



















My dad JUST put up that ceiling and all the lights and build the closet (purple wall)..and I literally just finished getting everything painted last week...was going to move everything in this weekend. And its ruined....

I called insurance and it is covered but she said it sounds like what happened is the ice dammed up the gutters....we had a big icy snow storm...and since it couldnt drain it melted and went under the shingles  If thats the case then roof ISN'T ruined and place will hopefully dry out and we can patch the drywall. If its NOT the case then we need a new roof...if we need a new roof we'll be placing a claim.

I'm just heart broken.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Oh no! That sucks evil! Glad that it's covered by insurance. Does it put your schedule back much?


----------



## gingerscout

That sucks bad.. reminds me of our house.. *shudders*. we moved in and it was a HUD repo, we though we were getting a steal.. 40k later we have a nice house, but the entire plumbing system, A/C heat, roof, floors, appliances, well and well pump were shot just to name a few, and we couldn't inspect till we moved in. If I were you I would be beyond livid, it looks like you put a lot of time into your salon


----------



## evilamc

Ha if we didn't have family help with a lot of our renovations we'd probably be about 40k into our place too. We still need to redo our kitchen but our entire hvac is new, most electrical, EVERY single appliance, refinished wood floors, completely gutted and redid one bathroom and put in tile floor in other...Good news though is we need to refinance over the summer and from all the renovations our house should appraise much higher then before 

Well our insurance deductible is $1000 so I'm only going to place a claim if roof needs replaced. Husbands brother is going to come say with us a few days next week it looks like and hopefully we can get things patched up as long as it dries out and roof doesn't need replaced. If roof needs done I'll have to wait till whenever my dad can visit again  Thats the ONE HUGE downside to moving 6 hours away from my parents...My dad can't fix my problems!


----------



## gingerscout

evilamc said:


> Ha if we didn't have family help with a lot of our renovations we'd probably be about 40k into our place too. We still need to redo our kitchen but our entire hvac is new, most electrical, EVERY single appliance, refinished wood floors, completely gutted and redid one bathroom and put in tile floor in other...Good news though is we need to refinance over the summer and from all the renovations our house should appraise much higher then before


Don't hate me for saying this..LOL, but we spent 40k over 3 years on our house and had it refinanced after fixing all the problems on the list and it wend down 5k in value, due to property values in my area, because someone sold someone a house for $1 and someone gave someone a house, which tanked values for everyone else.. *sigh*


----------



## gingerscout

I need to figure out a way to set up a trail ride somehow. I want to get back into it, but could be hard to get people to commit ( no surprise..lol) Maybe sometime in the summer or when weather gets really nice, There are a couple of decent trails by me where horses can go but again need to find people to go with


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have the videos although not sure if they're really any good :/ might post them on my personal thread


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ginger, definitely don't give up on looking for someone to ride with. Eventually, it will work out.


----------



## animallover101

Werecat said:


> ^ I really hope nothing is wrong with him. :/
> 
> 
> Ginger, progress! Get that ride time in today. It's crazy windy hear despite being warm, so riding for me is probably not in the cards... especially since my back isn't fully back to normal, though it feels a lot better tonight than it did this morning. The leg numbness hasn't affected me that much within the last 24 hours  So I'm going to say it's getting better. My leg going numb/restless/annoying is really the main reason why I want to wait until I'm fully better to get back into the saddle, otherwise I'm afraid I can easily lose my seat.
> 
> Animal, yes of Ember. If you have any of course.


These aren't my photos but I can post some!


----------



## evilamc

gingerscout said:


> Don't hate me for saying this..LOL, but we spent 40k over 3 years on our house and had it refinanced after fixing all the problems on the list and it wend down 5k in value, due to property values in my area, because someone sold someone a house for $1 and someone gave someone a house, which tanked values for everyone else.. *sigh*


Ouchhhhhh!!!! That sucks! I keep an eye on the market and its still doing decent in our area. I'll probably wait to refinance until I know for sure it will be worth more. Our house was seriously a disgusting mess, it ended up appraising for 27k less then what we were going to pay...we made her come down in price or we were leaving.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have posted the videos in my personal thread


----------



## Saskia

So about six months ago when I was riding I got terrible outer ankle pain - like i could hardly walk after riding. I spend like 200 bucks on a pair of stirrups, bought new boots etc, nothing fixed it. 

I rode for close to an hour about two days ago - no pain. Only difference is I haven't been riding with my half chaps because I have lost (ick) one of them. Has anyone heard of half chaps causing pain with riding, maybe it immobilises the ankle in a dodgy position?


----------



## Werecat

So I spoke to the barn owner today. The pasture that my horse is in she can see from her deck and inside the house. I checked for any fresh marks, and there are none. I asked her if Taco has calmed down, and she said he has, he's learning his place. I think he was trying to make a go for lead horse and Nashville (one of the two big spotted TWH gelding that picks on my boy sometimes) has been asserting himself into the mix and it's starting to calm things down. I guess he's knocked him down a peg. Come to find out, Zip the Palomino who has all the bite marks is getting them from this the other spotted TWH who's Nashville's partner in crime. They play a lot, but when it gets to be enough and starts to turn into biting, Zip doesn't know how to stand up for himself. I do know 2 of Bear's bite marks were there weeks before Taco arrived.

She is aware that I'm concerned and I think the next step if they don't settle down is to move him. OH! BO also told me the other day when the horses were in all day due to bad weather, her husband (they know of his issues) hard tied him with one of those quick release bungee style ties (like the one in the picture), and had him there for 30 minutes while they cleaned stalls. Apparently he was an angle and didn't try the pullfest. I'm starting to think it's lack of patience and brattyness and not fear.

Bear has been a spooky mess since I've gotten back to the farm after a week off due to my back. Today was so STUPID windy despite it being pretty out, so no real groundwork except in the barn isle working on desensitization to loud abrupt noises using the hanging blankets in the wash rack lol. He did good by the end!  I am not a treat giver but he got a couple today.








(please excuse all the mud, it's been raining all of the first part of the week, so the pastures were mudddyyyy)


Animal, she's so cute! She looks like one of the horses at the farm I board at  What is she? He's a Tennesse Walker and she almost looks like one in the face.

Instructor texted me today and if weather permits, we're going riding next weekend.

I think I'm gonna start one of those personal pony threads cause I am flooding this thread with Bear moments lol.


----------



## evilamc

Thats great Were things are calming down some. Go to my journal, Tuesday I discovered Jax doesn't like cross ties. I posted a video of him being a fool...well I just left him there for prob 20 min or so and even left barn...he finally relaxed and stood there...second video haha! It really is just about being patient and letting them figure it out.

I got my trailer hooked up and animals fed  Leaving in like 45 min to go to a park I just found out about! Hopefully it has at least a few miles of trails. I hate when I only get in like a short 2 mile ride around my house  I just get so sick of dealing with all the cars passing me that I skip going on the long loop around my neighborhood.

Oh and it was so windy last night, the small paddock I have for my boarder blew down LOL! I use electric fencing and the little things you put on the post to hold the polyrope somehow blew off! I got it back up but I'm going to have to redo his fencing I think...I put it up super quick and just used fiberglass posts and no steel ones...I think I need to throw in a few steel ones to give it a little more stability..and I need to pick up hay this weekend....BUSY BUSY!


----------



## evilamc

Saskia said:


> So about six months ago when I was riding I got terrible outer ankle pain - like i could hardly walk after riding. I spend like 200 bucks on a pair of stirrups, bought new boots etc, nothing fixed it.
> 
> I rode for close to an hour about two days ago - no pain. Only difference is I haven't been riding with my half chaps because I have lost (ick) one of them. Has anyone heard of half chaps causing pain with riding, maybe it immobilises the ankle in a dodgy position?


Are your half chaps leather or suede? Are they pretty stiff or really worn in and bunched up, dropped, at your ankle? I could see if they're more dropped at your ankle causing pain..it would just make too much bulk there and bend weird I think...If you're not showing and in the market for new boots...dublin makes these really good boots that have half chaps built in...I LOVED them and never had ankle trouble with them...but I did with other boots/boots half chaps. They finally died though, I decided to try a different dublin style because the laces always got so annoying on the Dublin Pinnacle boots...but check them out, they were great for trails/ringwork and barn chores. I have the Dublin Riverboots now and they don't have the half chap built in but do still seem sticky to the stirrup...


----------



## Tazzie

Oh no Evil  that sucks! I hope it's an easy fix! Too bad my father in law's company doesn't do much work in Ohio; they are the best roofers I know!

Were, yay for seeing your boy!! Will you get to go out again today? I think it's supposed to be nicer up here today to actually go out! And I hope you did post a journal!

Ginger, too bad you aren't closer. My husband and I have yet to do an off the farm trail ride! But Indiana is a bit of a haul for us! We would only be riding in the Northern Kentucky/Ohio area.

Hoping I get to go ride today!! Nick is working though, ugh. And no clue how long.


----------



## gingerscout

don't feel bad it seems too far for people who live in this state as well..LOL.

I am reminded of a story I met someone on one of these forums in Ohio once, sent each other friend requests, even my wife, they sent us a Christmas card, sent my daughter a Birthday card, we talked all the time, we set something up one summer where I would come out for the weekend, get a hotel and they would take me out for a weekend of riding, I got the hotel, bought the passes for the park, etc and we had everything set up, I left and ended up there and they were not home they ignored their phones and said they forgot they were out of town that weekend after the fact.. but I could enjoy a weekend by myself in a hotel.. yeah people flake out like that.. needless to say we are no longer talking..LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Gscout which state do you live in?


----------



## evilamc

Tazzie said:


> Oh no Evil  that sucks! I hope it's an easy fix! Too bad my father in law's company doesn't do much work in Ohio; they are the best roofers I know!
> 
> Were, yay for seeing your boy!! Will you get to go out again today? I think it's supposed to be nicer up here today to actually go out! And I hope you did post a journal!
> 
> Ginger, too bad you aren't closer. My husband and I have yet to do an off the farm trail ride! But Indiana is a bit of a haul for us! We would only be riding in the Northern Kentucky/Ohio area.
> 
> Hoping I get to go ride today!! Nick is working though, ugh. And no clue how long.


Where in Ohio do you ride? Theres so many awesome parks within an hour or so but I haven't checked them out yet.


----------



## gingerscout

I live in Indiana.. Indy has some horsey areas, so does very north into Illinois / Chicago, and far south into Kentucky is as well, but those are all drives for me


----------



## Rainaisabelle

If anyone else wants to see the videos this is the link to my thread 

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/working-long-low-606313/


----------



## evilamc

Rain, do you have any pictures with your saddle on Roy? I'm interested to see how it fits. He doesn't look too unwilling to trot unsaddled, is it saddled that hes being unwilling?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

This is the saddle I brought it deliberately for him and it was fitted before I bought it. I don't think he's changed shape enough for it it to need refitting but my saddle fitter is happy to come and look if I want.


----------



## evilamc

Have pics with out pads and from side front and back? He just looks like hes got such hallows behind his withers, makes me question the saddle fit. If its not fitting well he cant use his back right, causing him to compensate in other areas and could be a part of the issue?


----------



## evilamc

From this one picture the saddle is def tipped upwards, would make me say its too narrow...Being that its a dressage saddle the cantle is usually slightly higher then the pommel since they have deeper seats...could be bad ground but just from seeing that makes me think it may not be fitting


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'm no help in the "is he lame" conversation, but he is a pretty boy!

So, I just got my haircut for the first time since November 2014. My horses get their feet trimmed every six weeks, wormed every four weeks, sand clear every two weeks.... But I can't get a haircut in over a year. It's funny....and then it's sad....


----------



## gingerscout

welp I saw/ rode ren again today.. took some more pics and videos of him.. that is all


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I'm no help in the "is he lame" conversation, but he is a pretty boy!
> 
> So, I just got my haircut for the first time since November 2014. My horses get their feet trimmed every six weeks, wormed every four weeks, sand clear every two weeks.... But I can't get a haircut in over a year. It's funny....and then it's sad....


Its alright I haven't got my hair cut since halloween 2014 :/ I always find something to buy my horse rather then cut my hair.


----------



## Tazzie

evilamc said:


> Where in Ohio do you ride? Theres so many awesome parks within an hour or so but I haven't checked them out yet.


We haven't gone off the farm yet, but some of my friends go to East Fork I believe. We are hoping when we have a lull in show season that my husband and I will take Izzie and her buddy and go for a real trail ride! I'm dying to go, just didn't find the time last year! This year, we are making it happen!

I cut my hair early last year I think. I donated a bunch of it (to Children With Hair Loss; I refuse to donate to Locks For Love). I won't be getting much cut off until after my brothers wedding.... in May 2017 :lol:

Raina, I'll have to look it up! It does look kind of narrow from pictures, but hopefully your saddle fitter would know better than us on the internet :lol:

Yay Ginger! I got to ride today too  I'm attempting to post pictures in our journal lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It could need to be refitted again as he has changed shape again. The black pad is there because he has a dip behind his withers and the pad is filing that in its a thinline pad with shims? We don't usually ride in a breastplate at all as it needs more holes punched into it, I was riding with it the other day to see how many holes it needed.


----------



## gingerscout

well if the saddle was fitted to him and he changes shape, it may not fit right again and be causing pain, I had a lot of fitting woes with my last horse,she was so huge nothing seemed to fit her right, even draft saddle...


----------



## evilamc

Dang East Fork is 3 hours from me...that could be a fun camping trip if I can teach DH how to feed the other horses LOL! 

I cut my hair April 2015 to donate, cut off 14". I just recently got it trimmed up to add some layers in but I usually only get it cut once a year lol!

Rain next time you're out try and snap some pics of him with the saddle on, no pads, side view, a front-ish view so we can see shoulder/wither and from behind. Thinline pads ARE great! But if your saddle is too narrow and then you stick the shims in there too you may be doing more harm then good


----------



## evilamc

Met a friend at a park to chat and let her meet Jax, she got a few cute pics of us!

This one just cracks me up









View of our trail today









Lol when I got back, I went to park my trailer....its so muddy my trailer sinks in and I can't get a board under my wheel! I had to pull forward just enough to make the wheel be hanging over a rut and put the board in the rut....I'm a genius sometimes.









Put the new kitty on a leash so she could explore some


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Love seeing and reading everyone's posts here even though I rarely reply! I'm doing my best to keep up and 'like' posts when I have the chance to peek in here  

Nav and I had a great chance to go on a ride with a friend today! There's a new girl at my barn who just moved up here, so once we were introduced we took a trail ride so I could show her around! Not a lot of work done with Nav since I was riding with her, but it was worth it to do a trail ride with someone else. We did about 7 miles so if I do make it out tomorrow I'll probably take it a little easier. I'm sure Nav and I both will be sore! 

Also a cute picture of Nav while I tacked up. We were all pretty in red today.


----------



## gingerscout

gah wish I was trail riding... I'm going through withdrawals..LOL


----------



## gingerscout

so like I said Ren was acting strange in his hind end the other day, after the ride he was acting sore, and when I would get him to stand still and square he would move his left hind out in a wierd way, he isn't doing it today, and rode great, was running around and feeling fine, but the other day he must have done something to make him sore. I took a pic of how he was standing


----------



## evilamc

gingerscout said:


> so like I said Ren was acting strange in his hind end the other day, after the ride he was acting sore, and when I would get him to stand still and square he would move his left hind out in a wierd way, he isn't doing it today, and rode great, was running around and feeling fine, but the other day he must have done something to make him sore. I took a pic of how he was standing


Oo weird! Wonder if he did something in the paddock maybe?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'll see what I can do, I already spoke to my saddle fitter who is also my instructor she said she would come and have a look but she doesn't think it's the saddle. You never know though lol


----------



## evilamc

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'll see what I can do, I already spoke to my saddle fitter who is also my instructor she said she would come and have a look but she doesn't think it's the saddle. You never know though lol


Yeah lol! Never hurts to double check! That one picture def makes it look a little narrow though imo.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Maybe these look better? My partner was on top of a box when taking that photo


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@ ginger could be his pelvis ? My TB slipped and his pelvis went into a funny place and had to put back into place by my chiro


----------



## gingerscout

it could have been , but today he wasn't doing it, he was galloping around the pasture with his friend, and wasn't fidgety or acting sore under saddle or not.. so ?? if it comes back I am going to look into vet/ chiro


----------



## Rainaisabelle

On a positive note we took buddy for a swim at the creek he was a bit to enthusiastic so he had to stay on the lead but it was fun


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Well, I just took my wonderful mare out for a solo nighttime trail ride so I could cry in peace. My "best friend" just totally broke what was left of our friendship. My heart hurts.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Well, I just took my wonderful mare out for a solo nighttime trail ride so I could cry in peace. My "best friend" just totally broke what was left of our friendship. My heart hurts.


What happened? Are you okay?


----------



## Saskia

Someone please convince me not to get another dog.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

saskia, I am a 'there's never enough dogs" kind of person. You'll get no discouraging here 


I'm alright. She got engaged on Valentine's day. Earlier today, I asked her if they had a date on the wedding yet, and she gave me the date (next month) and asked if I was free. I told her yes, and made plans for my mom to watch my daughter and let me borrow her car so I could go. Then tonight, my friend told me she invited my (extremely abusive, put me in the hospital) ex, last week, but he hasn't gotten back to them yet and would I be okay if he was there. I explained to her that I would probably spit on him if he looked at me, and I didn't want to ruin her day. (Just thinking about being in the same room as this person had me sweating and fending off a panic attack) so I was upset, but she said she understood. Then she said, since he hasn't gotten back to them yet, if he decided not to go, then I could come. 

It took every sane nerve in my body not to tell her to go f herself. 

This chick was my best friend all through high school. She was there when this ex beat me, saw the bruises, etc. She left for college after high school, and we visited each other often. Until she got with her fiance, who's friends with my ex. I understand it's his wedding too, I'm not holding anything against them. They need to do what makes them happy, and if that's what makes her happy, then I'm not going to bish. But it hurts.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

To me that's not okay! This guy physically laid his hands on you if it was me I couldn't look at the person who put his hands on my friends I would make his life hell but that's just me.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

It's definitely not okay. I'm with you...someone hurts my friend, I'm ready to bury them. but I've learned from experience, you can't expect other people to live by your standards. Be it with friendship, horse care, or just being a good person. In this situation, all I can do is accept her decision, and protect myself from being hurt again in the future. Suffice it to say, I'm not putting any more effort into the friendship. She can do her, and I'm going to do me. 

It helps that as always, my best horse is also a great friend.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Something funny I just found....that pony I was having trouble teaching to lunge...the bolter who couldn't be ridden past a trot...the one I gave back to the previous owner because she swore he had big things going for him and would sell for thousands....is on craigslist as a safe to ride children's pony....for $750....Yea.


----------



## animallover101

Werecat said:


> So I spoke to the barn owner today. The pasture that my horse is in she can see from her deck and inside the house. I checked for any fresh marks, and there are none. I asked her if Taco has calmed down, and she said he has, he's learning his place. I think he was trying to make a go for lead horse and Nashville (one of the two big spotted TWH gelding that picks on my boy sometimes) has been asserting himself into the mix and it's starting to calm things down. I guess he's knocked him down a peg. Come to find out, Zip the Palomino who has all the bite marks is getting them from this the other spotted TWH who's Nashville's partner in crime. They play a lot, but when it gets to be enough and starts to turn into biting, Zip doesn't know how to stand up for himself. I do know 2 of Bear's bite marks were there weeks before Taco arrived.
> 
> She is aware that I'm concerned and I think the next step if they don't settle down is to move him. OH! BO also told me the other day when the horses were in all day due to bad weather, her husband (they know of his issues) hard tied him with one of those quick release bungee style ties (like the one in the picture), and had him there for 30 minutes while they cleaned stalls. Apparently he was an angle and didn't try the pullfest. I'm starting to think it's lack of patience and brattyness and not fear.
> 
> Bear has been a spooky mess since I've gotten back to the farm after a week off due to my back. Today was so STUPID windy despite it being pretty out, so no real groundwork except in the barn isle working on desensitization to loud abrupt noises using the hanging blankets in the wash rack lol. He did good by the end!  I am not a treat giver but he got a couple today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse all the mud, it's been raining all of the first part of the week, so the pastures were mudddyyyy)
> 
> 
> Animal, she's so cute! She looks like one of the horses at the farm I board at  What is she? He's a Tennesse Walker and she almost looks like one in the face.
> 
> Instructor texted me today and if weather permits, we're going riding next weekend.
> 
> I think I'm gonna start one of those personal pony threads cause I am flooding this thread with Bear moments lol.


She's a standardbred


----------



## Werecat

So I finally started my progress thread haha. Now to actually document the progress I've already made. :3


----------



## Emeraldsprings

Hi everyone, I'm a bit late to the party as usual, lol, but I'm 27 and my horse is Charlie Brown


----------



## Saskia

Ah Analisa that's terrible  I mean that's just pretty unacceptable. It doesn't matter if it's her wedding or whatnot - that's just not an okay way to behave.


----------



## Werecat

Analisa, that's awful! If he decides not to come then you can go? Almost sounds like they'd rather have him there, and that alone is infuriating. Maybe I'm wrong, but I'd be very upset as well.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Were, I know right? It's like, I understand that he's her fiances friend and all, but why not just tell me it's a family only wedding or something? Why slap me in the face like that? I took last night to be upset about it, but like I do with most things, I'm putting it behind me today. It happened, it sucked, but such is life. Moving on. 


On a happy note, we leave for the rally today!!! A whole week in the woods with my hubby and my daughter, Toby abd ove, abd a bunch of military mud trucks!!! I'll have lots of pictures when I get back.


----------



## Tazzie

Evilamc, dang! We're just south of Cinci, so maybe there is something in between? We really want to make an effort to get out and trail ride! Bonus if we have some buddies!

Were, I'm so glad you made a journal!

Analisa, that's not cool  but putting it behind you is a good idea. Shame though  Have fun at the rally!

As for us, I think we're going to take the kids to the aquarium today! It's raining off and on here today, so no riding


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh I'm near Athens, OH...I bet theres somewhere fun in between! I just moved here in September and with winter I haven't gotten out to explore the big parks yet.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm going to start looking for a job in other parts of the country, can't stand much about this dead zone I live in anymore, especially the lack of riding buddies, becoming the bane of my existence anymore..LOL. I need to get out somehow to clear my head, and get away from all the stress/ family drama that is putting me in a funky crap mood. Looks like we are going to plan a Florida Vacation in June to visit family, will get to Stop in Nashville to see my aunt. I tried to have the local feed store put up an ad the other day on their community board for looking for people to ride/ go on a trail ride with, I had done it before with no success. The guy told me that you know that didn't work before so why would it work now.. nice.. just nice:sad:.. all of these well above average 60 degree weekends and I can't go trail ride, kind of puts me in a why do I even bother trying mood sometimes. I did update Rens topic, for those of you who actually look at it.:rofl:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Good for you ginger, it seems like where you are just isn't a good place.


----------



## evilamc

Lol....theres NO WHERE safe to park my truck and trailer!!!!

Went and got hay, brought horse trailer rather then flatbed since its raining. We fit 50 bales in horse trailer, so not too bad that will last like 3 weeks. Try to leave hay guys house...truck gets stuck in his mud pit. He hooks up tractor to my trailer and helps guide it back...So then Im good we think...I try to pull out of yard and onto road and make it till last foot....soooo now he has to bring tractor around and hook to front of my truck and help me get on road lol! I don't have bad tires, yes they arent mudding tires but I got the best tires I could that would be a compromise between mudding/snow tires and road tires...they cost me $1200!

So I'm finally out and head home..Get home and Im like well I know I cant pull into horse paddock but maybe I can go in field next to it (grass field not mud pit) so its not AS far to move hay from trailer to shed with viking. So at first I decide to back into the field....NOPE...Its too muddy right outside the gate thanks to me pulling trailer in and out of driveway LOL...couldn't get trailer to turn right in mud. So I'm like ok whatever I'll back down driveway and just pull in paddock and have to turn around I guess...NOPEEEEE I make it about 10 ft in and can't move anymore...Im at the F it point now and just turn off truck and came inside. So my trucks sitting in paddock with trailer sticking out the gate. I'll leave it a few days or something and hopefully we get some sun...or I'll use viking to pull it out.

Moral of the story? I'M SO OVER THE MUD


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've heard Indiana is awful for horse folk. I had a friend that gave her two horses up cause she couldn't spend time with them.

But I'm sure other parts of it are good.

Analisa... tell that friend to go F herself. Seriously. That's no friend either, what a cow. 
~~

My lesson was simple yet amazing. I'm excited to try what we learned tomorrow. For now I'm studying for a major test I have tomorrow and trying not to puke. I caught some sort of bug and it's giving me killer migraines and very sore throats.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Just started Uni this morning, got a headache as soon as I got in the parking lot.

Also agree Anna that friend is a cow


----------



## Saskia

What are you studying again Raina?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> What are you studying again Raina?


Nursing


----------



## animallover101

After my week long break, I'm resuming school tomorrow. Oh boy, things are only going to get busier during the day time.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So much work honestly, I am just blown away and it's only day 1


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I feel for those of you still in school. I decided right after high school to get my equine instructor, equine training, abd stable management certifications, abd be done with school. I couldn't stand another classroom/lecture/essay....ugh. kudos to you guys. Braver than I am.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I like class room and lectures but I am absolutely crap at essays and exams


----------



## evilamc

Well don't be like me and get a 4 year degree in graphic design and decide you'd rather stay a dog groomer LOL!!!!! I'd prob make a lot more as a designer but I love making puppies purdy...and I think I'm pretty good at it!


----------



## Saskia

Nursing sounds full on. I'm alright with classes and essays. I hate work placement. Not the actual work but working for months and months pretty much full time, trying really hard and not getting paid at all.

My last placement took 5 months, 500 hours. Plus an hour there and another back each day in travel and then paying $6000 to actually do it. And I had to quit my job to do the hours. It just felt so defeating.


----------



## animallover101

evilamc said:


> Well don't be like me and get a 4 year degree in graphic design and decide you'd rather stay a dog groomer LOL!!!!! I'd prob make a lot more as a designer but I love making puppies purdy...and I think I'm pretty good at it!


I bet you could do some freelance graphic design work


----------



## gingerscout

oh my wife is a nurse.. fun times...LOL, lots of long hours and hard tests, and I had to be a pincushon to help her learn things.. the joys of being the husband..:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> I bet you could do some freelance graphic design work


I do  my portfolio's in my signature lol! I'm working on three little jobs right now actually...although one I'm doing for free for a rescue.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Not sure what we are going to do with our puppy, he's more wolfhound then cattle dog so we might have to clip him


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> Nursing sounds full on. I'm alright with classes and essays. I hate work placement. Not the actual work but working for months and months pretty much full time, trying really hard and not getting paid at all.
> 
> My last placement took 5 months, 500 hours. Plus an hour there and another back each day in travel and then paying $6000 to actually do it. And I had to quit my job to do the hours. It just felt so defeating.


Not a fan of placement either. This year first semester is 10 days placement mixture of late/earlies and then next sememester is 4 weeks and then next year is 8 weeks each semester.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Just got back home from Wizard World comic con.

I bought soooo much stuff. Spent soooo much money. Andrew had to drag me away from the tattoo vendor they had set up, I was really close to blowing all my cash there instead. I definitely want a tattoo here soon, but he's probably wise to tell me to wait and get it done back home instead of at comic con with limited options.

John Barrowman became my hero after watching his panel. What a hilarious and wonderful man.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Omg I totally want to go to comic con !!


----------



## Werecat

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I feel for those of you still in school. I decided right after high school to get my equine instructor, equine training, abd stable management certifications, abd be done with school. I couldn't stand another classroom/lecture/essay....ugh. kudos to you guys. Braver than I am.


I am the same exact way! Except I was in NYC at the time and worked in an office for a while not doing what I wanted to do. I then focused heavily on freelance graphic design. Luckily now I'm contracted with 3 awesome companies that keep me very busy, and I get to work from home and make my own hours for the most part... it's the only way I'm able to see Bear almost every day (when the weather isn't horrid). I'm also one of those weird people who don't like feeling tied down to something, and I guess having an office job in my mind is like that? I'm not dumb, but I don't learn well in a classroom environment, so everything I know about the business I'm in, I'm self taught.


----------



## animallover101

I'm so nervous for this week ahead! A few things can happen that could really change some things for me.


----------



## Werecat

Whenever I'm down, playing the Sims and messing with my farms on there tends to help lol. Here's my newish H/J stallion.



































I guess he's really vain because he's thinking about himself? lol.


----------



## animallover101

It's not that I'm really down, just anxious


----------



## Werecat

Oh yeah, I just meant I've been down, but yes anxiety isn't fun either and I'm all too familiar with that. :/ My sister is a college professor and always gets anxious the sunday nights before she teaches. It's strange, she's been teaching for years and it still happens. When I was in school, I got anxious -every- night lol. Not severely, but just uneasy.


----------



## Werecat

Yeaaah, of course I had to make Bear... lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Love sims! Couldn't get into sims 4 though.

Probably shouldn't have worked night of my first day back at uni I'm pretty tired but my partners hours have been cut back so I need to also work :/


----------



## Tazzie

Nice Evilamc! I did a quick search and found a few places, though I haven't been to any of them 

http://www.horsetraildirectory.com/...p?ID=920&Location_Name=Paint Creek State Park

http://www.horsetraildirectory.com/...asp?ID=16&Location_Name=Great Seal State Park

http://www.horsetraildirectory.com/...D=60&Location_Name=Tanglewood Acres Horsecamp

That site has a lot of locations, but I didn't get a chance to flip through all of them. We are just south of Alexandria, so not crazy far I don't think. I haul up to Lebanon for lessons, so hauling a distance isn't new to us :lol: and sorry you got your truck stuck! The mud here SUCKS! I HATE it!

I will say I'm SO glad to be done with school, though I didn't do what I got my major in haha! Oh well, way happier here!

And we had a GREAT weekend! Izzie was great Saturday, and we had a fantastic family day yesterday! Could not be happier! Though I'm exhausted now :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Does anyone else get confused by shoulder ins ?


----------



## evilamc

Werecat said:


> I am the same exact way! Except I was in NYC at the time and worked in an office for a while not doing what I wanted to do. I then focused heavily on freelance graphic design. Luckily now I'm contracted with 3 awesome companies that keep me very busy, and I get to work from home and make my own hours for the most part... it's the only way I'm able to see Bear almost every day (when the weather isn't horrid). I'm also one of those weird people who don't like feeling tied down to something, and I guess having an office job in my mind is like that? I'm not dumb, but I don't learn well in a classroom environment, so everything I know about the business I'm in, I'm self taught.


Ha thats funny I'm pretty much self taught too! In middle school I got into horse rpgs and making pictures for my characters...so learned how to use paint shop pro 7 hahaha..old school. Then I started teaching myself photoshop and illustrator...started making websites in notepad and finally found dreamweaver and learned that! My parents insisted I go to college but I didn't want a desk job so knew it would be a waste. Oh well they paid for it at least I freelance some so its not a total waste but I didn't really learn anything new in my 4 years there...they were a bit behind in their curriculum.


----------



## evilamc

Tazzie said:


> Nice Evilamc! I did a quick search and found a few places, though I haven't been to any of them
> 
> http://www.horsetraildirectory.com/...p?ID=920&Location_Name=Paint Creek State Park
> 
> http://www.horsetraildirectory.com/...asp?ID=16&Location_Name=Great Seal State Park
> 
> http://www.horsetraildirectory.com/...D=60&Location_Name=Tanglewood Acres Horsecamp
> 
> That site has a lot of locations, but I didn't get a chance to flip through all of them. We are just south of Alexandria, so not crazy far I don't think. I haul up to Lebanon for lessons, so hauling a distance isn't new to us :lol: and sorry you got your truck stuck! The mud here SUCKS! I HATE it!
> 
> I will say I'm SO glad to be done with school, though I didn't do what I got my major in haha! Oh well, way happier here!
> 
> And we had a GREAT weekend! Izzie was great Saturday, and we had a fantastic family day yesterday! Could not be happier! Though I'm exhausted now :lol:


Ohhhh all those look fun! Paint Creek is near where I bought Orianna I think...Tell me a weekend and I'll be there


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Does anyone else get confused by shoulder ins ?


It can be hard to maintain it. I've heard asking for it on a circle and then instead of continuing onto the circle you travel straight apparently helps. I'm not there yet to know how to correctly cue for it.


----------



## Tazzie

evilamc said:


> Ohhhh all those look fun! Paint Creek is near where I bought Orianna I think...Tell me a weekend and I'll be there


I definitely will! Probably won't be for a while though, with showing season starting. But maybe after regionals?? Izzie would love a hack after that weekend! Regionals is the first weekend in July (yes, my entire summer is already planned, *sigh*)


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

And we're off!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> And we're off!


Have fun !


----------



## evilamc

Tazzie said:


> I definitely will! Probably won't be for a while though, with showing season starting. But maybe after regionals?? Izzie would love a hack after that weekend! Regionals is the first weekend in July (yes, my entire summer is already planned, *sigh*)


Haha! Thats why I just trail ride I hate having things planned out like that! But Anytime is fine  I try to trailer out every weekend when weathers nice...and my truck isn't stuckkkkk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get confused by shoulder ins ?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be hard to maintain it. I've heard asking for it on a circle and then instead of continuing onto the circle you travel straight apparently helps. I'm not there yet to know how to correctly cue for it.
Click to expand...

I'm just confused by it in general we do a lot of inhand work in a cavesson and its like I get to the shoulder ins and I'm like what ? How does this work?


----------



## gingerscout

well don't get your truck stuck..LOL

seriously.. you all are not helping my withdrawals by all the fun stuff your getting to do.... I'll go hide under a rock again:hide:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ginger anymore progress on your front ?


----------



## gingerscout

nope I have made it out there 4 days in a row, yesterday I didn't ride, I just hung out and played some music and got his reactions to it. Dying to get out on the trails again, looking on FB and CL for anyone looking for someone to go with, coming in here, or looking at friends I have in other states with horses watching everyone else show what awesome things they are getting to do while I am stuck in a dreery mudpit by myself doesn't make things better so to speak...LOL, It's all good though, glad you guys are getting to do more than me, it just brings me to that crossroad again. Do I keep the horse and keep trying, or cut my losses and walk away, I bought a horse to trail ride, yet doing so has been like finding a real life unicorn, and nothing but stress and drama. If I could get a truck and trailer I would have a long time ago, if I want to stay married, that is not an option for at least another year if I am lucky


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'm just confused by it in general we do a lot of inhand work in a cavesson and its like I get to the shoulder ins and I'm like what ? How does this work?


Shoulder comes in towards the center of arena, but haunches stay on the same bend as they would be for a circle

The outside fore and inside hind are also on the same "track" so it looks like the horse has 3 legs when in motion



















The arrows show the track.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Now I sort of get it... Lol I love Marike de Jong!! 


Ginger seriously look for another barn that has trails I'm sure there has to be something in your area! 


Now what do you do with an over enthusiastic 3 1/2 month old puppy who tries to maul every dog he sees ? Lol we are trying to enrol him in puppy preschool but we haven't found one we like and I have a feeling it will be hard to keep his attention.
We are also having a problem with biting he seems to think it's acceptable even after multiple corrections actually he thinks the corrections are a game and continues to try to bite.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I really want to go horse camping. Seeing the thread riding ranch posted about their campsites makes me wish for summer.

We have great camp sites in this area, I really miss the warm summer spent outside. We didn't go at all last summer, and the summer before that I spent with a broken leg. I did get to go once mid september, but none since then. Boo.


----------



## Tazzie

evilamc said:


> Haha! Thats why I just trail ride I hate having things planned out like that! But Anytime is fine  I try to trailer out every weekend when weathers nice...and my truck isn't stuckkkkk


I like showing :lol: it's all the other family obligations that get old! My brother in law is getting married this year, I'm not even in the wedding, yet I have to help plan the shower. I am NOT thrilled. Oh, and help make the centerpieces. Guess who will be using excuses to get out of helping with that?? I helped with my sister in law who got married last year. We were at my in laws EVERY night helping make clay pots. VERY few of the other bridal party were there helping, so they can pick up the slack this year. I'm not doing it!!

I do hope you get it unstuck  moving here from Michigan was tough! Our mud is sand based, and this clay based stuff is for the birds! WAY too slick!


----------



## evilamc

SorrelHorse said:


> I really want to go horse camping. Seeing the thread riding ranch posted about their campsites makes me wish for summer.
> 
> We have great camp sites in this area, I really miss the warm summer spent outside. We didn't go at all last summer, and the summer before that I spent with a broken leg. I did get to go once mid september, but none since then. Boo.


Camping with my horse is def on my bucket list. We have a lotttt of awesome parks to camp at here just have to find someone that wants to go with me. Hocking Hills is supposed to be ammmmmaaaazzzzzzingggg and its only like hour and 20 minutes away. Before moving to Ohio I checked swimming with my horse off  We went to this big park that has a hugeeee lake and we all wore bathing suits under our clothes and spent about 30 minutes playing in the lake!

Pics of my adorable barn cats....because they're too cute NOT to share.



























Being creeper again watching her









Anddd decided to see how traffic safe Ori is today lol...she passed with flying colors! But once we got to the gravel back road her feet just aren't up for that yet so we had to go back to the main road.









Ang Ginger....Trust me I'm playing in ALLLLLLLLL kinds of mud alllll day lol! Little miss priss took 5 minutes just to come in for breakfast this morning because she was trying to find least muddy path...and this is how she decided to stand at the trailer after riding...can't get her feetsies muddy!









Inspector friends stopped by last night to check out my kennels damage and their daughter rides so we went to say hi to the horses...lolol the mom got SOOOO stuck in the mud pit, the dad started videoing her because he wanted to get it on camera if she fell LOL!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Lol!! I would be filming as well!


Thought I'd share this cute pic of buddy when I was trying to study last night


----------



## evilamc

Rainaisabelle said:


> Lol!! I would be filming as well!
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share this cute pic of buddy when I was trying to study last night


Ahahaha thats so what my shih tzu Raynor does when I'm on the computer working. I think if Jax was allowed in the house he would too. This morning while I was mucking he like kept trying to rest his nose on me...like "hi mom....I'm right here if you want to give me scratches". Orianna wasn't in the mood to entertain him so he came over to me lol!


----------



## Werecat

evilamc said:


> Ha thats funny I'm pretty much self taught too! In middle school I got into horse rpgs and making pictures for my characters...so learned how to use paint shop pro 7 hahaha..old school. Then I started teaching myself photoshop and illustrator...started making websites in notepad and finally found dreamweaver and learned that! My parents insisted I go to college but I didn't want a desk job so knew it would be a waste. Oh well they paid for it at least I freelance some so its not a total waste but I didn't really learn anything new in my 4 years there...they were a bit behind in their curriculum.


Oh my god haha on the horse RPGs, me too! I started getting commissioned by other players to do their characters and "RL" horses, and it kind of snowballed from there. I wont lie I miss my character... he was awesome, have a lot of art from others and such to remember him by. I spent a bit of time working on this on and off of my last character:








But never got around to finishing it. I almost want to just finish it to have a complete piece from background to foreground.

I also started in PSP7, and I remember my boyfriend at the time kept urging me away from it, so for my 16th? can't remember which, birthday my sister got my Photoshop 7. I haven't looked back since. 

I remember the days of notepad, and also the days of "Macromedia Dreamweaver" before Adobe bought them out. And Flash. Though I never could get into Flash, and I guess that's good considering it's obsolete now in the industry.

My parents wanted me to go to college but I just couldn't get my head in the game. I was doing very well in English, Psychology, music, and art & design, but the math classes are what killed me. I always was bad at math. I knew it'd probably hold me back in the long run and was expensive to keep going with those (and mind numbing), so I left. Plus I just never really wanted to be there for me, I was there just to please my family.

I couldn't get into the Sims 4 either... didn't like the art style, and felt like an amped up version of Sims 1, just with smarter Sims. Plus I still play Sims 3 because of all the custom content I have and the horses/animals. I just love building farms on there and the houses that go with them... I love interior design, it originally what I wanted to do with my life, before the economy tanked in 2008. Also, dealing with annoying, *****y people all the time... no thanks. lol. But I still lovel earning about it and using that game as my creative outlet for that. I've designed my own home about 6 times in the last year lol.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Playing the name game with Lexi's foal right now.

Here's the few I sort of like with about a dozen written down. I might get more creative later on or name him/her something totally random (Which I never do) because I'm trying to keep the stud's name out, or at least have it barely present.

Gunna Smoke A Kat
Smokanic
Too Smart For Jac
Chex My Prescription
Doc Says Smoke
Smart Like Smoke


Mom's name is Smoke The Chex and I've been pulling names from farther back then I normally would, from Docs Prescription, The Smart Smoke, Bueno Chex, and Lizzys Fancy Rose. Really trying to keep "fancy" and "rose" out of it though.

Ahhhhh


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We took buddy to our local dog park we figure if we tire him out we can actually get some sleep lol he fell over while we were there and was whining and carrying on and all I could do was laugh but my partner was losing it buddy got up 2 seconds later and took off lol


----------



## animallover101

So I had my second lesson with the new coach(pasos one) and I still really like her oppose to the other coach that I tried. I found the way she taught was very help and was helping me a lot more as it was more of what I was doing right and everything. I found the other one just pick out every fault of mine(which would've been okay if I had been with her more than just one lesson) and I felt like she was just not the right fit for me. 
Only possible problem I see with staying with this place is if I want my horse, I might only be able to have a Paso and I'm not sure how I really feel about that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Why only a Paso, animallover?


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Why only a Paso, animallover?


So far all horses there are Pasos


----------



## Werecat

animallover101 said:


> So far all horses there are Pasos


I'd definitely ask her. I doubt it'd be a requirement, it just may be that she's known for working with Pasos so other Paso owners felt more comfortable boarding there. If I were closer, I'd board at the predominantly Arabian facilities in my general area simply because they're my favorite breed and knowing like-minded boarders would be cool. It'd be nice to be working with a trainer that specializes in the breed.

The farm I'm at, they're all Quarter/Paint Horses and Tennessee Walkers. My boy is the sore thumb .


----------



## animallover101

Werecat said:


> I'd definitely ask her. I doubt it'd be a requirement, it just may be that she's known for working with Pasos so other Paso owners felt more comfortable boarding there. If I were closer, I'd board at the predominantly Arabian facilities in my general area simply because they're my favorite breed and knowing like-minded boarders would be cool. It'd be nice to be working with a trainer that specializes in the breed.
> 
> The farm I'm at, they're all Quarter/Paint Horses and Tennessee Walkers. My boy is the sore thumb .


She only has one boarder and the rest are her horse but they are leased and stuff
I mean, odds are I will probably get either a STB, TB, or maybe an Arabian so I just wanted to know before I get too much invested into places(like making relationships and stuff)
I'm going to visit my old barn this week(end) mostly likely just to see the horses there. I do somewhat miss the horse I leased there plus I want to see if sometime away from the place is what I needed then go from there.(not that I'm looking to really leave the Paso place or anything)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

STBs are nice and are on the rise as fantastic riding horses.

Fiji has just got a massive cyclone so it's going to be a wet week in Cairns for me !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> So far all horses there are Pasos


I don't think they'd force you to get a specific breed... that's really controlling and you don't have to listen to them.


----------



## gingerscout

People try it sky.. I wouldn't run it pas them.. Some of the previous people I delt with were buy this breed and this or I won't help you and there isn't much else around for help and they knew it. I was told if I wanted gaited, or an Arabian I would be disowned or on my own basically, which ended up happening anyways..LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> People try it sky.. I wouldn't run it pas them.. Some of the previous people I delt with were buy this breed and this or I won't help you and there isn't much else around for help and they knew it. I was told if I wanted gaited, or an Arabian I would be disowned or on my own basically, which ended up happening anyways..LOL


I wouldn't want that person's help anyway.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Animal, I would just ask your trainer if she's opposed to teaching you on a non gaited horse, abd go from there. She may be open to it. 

Ove had a great first day at the pasture. He trailered great, and took to the high line well.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I was told not to buy a TB as they are money pits.. Never really had that kind of issue just the standard my horse is a total tard. 

My puppy on the other hand.. Absolutely disaster on legs he slipped and did something to himself and no offence to my partner but he's bloody useless lol


----------



## evilamc

When I had a tb she was def a money pit. Ended up being PTS after she broke her leg in a small paddock with NO holes.

It would be good to take lessons on non gaited though, learn how to ride both.

Well this is happening, just waiting for my husband to come out and drive the Viking, got it all hooked up so he has to make minimal effort to help lol


----------



## evilamc

Andddd snapped a strap and got no where.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I never had a problem although I do know those who have but they seem to just pick the worst ones out of the bunch. Australia is popular for racing so we have a huge number of TBs going cheap which is part of the problem.. 


Anyone a camera person ?


----------



## animallover101

I just know Tbs are common to be sold(both OTTB and non OTTB) but I would like a taller horse that is 15hh as I just feel most comfortable on that. I'm pretty sure most pasos are 15hh under.
I would see and ask her next time.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Look for one that hasn't raced or if it has then something with extensive retraining. As said above it can be luck of the draw. I am lucky enough my TB isn't a hard keeper at all and isn't entirely accident prone.


----------



## animallover101

If I got a TB I'd find out that's an easy keep and what not. I'm fairly open to breeds. I just want one where it's a smooth ride and not so bouncy(like QH)


----------



## SorrelHorse

OTTBs are really, really common and make it easy for people to get them when they aren't ready for them. I know a lady who breeds really nice jumpers that are thoroughbreds though and they seem to be rather lovely animals.

My next prospect is probably going to be an off the track QH though. It would be a change of pace for me, there's a lot of really nice ones around here, and I am pretty confident I can pick a sound one. Sigh. One of these days...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I did get an TB as my first horse although he has been OTT for 3 years now? I have to say I fell in love with the breed because of Roy. Although I honestly don't reccomend them to people unless you are thick skinned because they can be a bunch of butts. 

I was actually looking at QHs and stock horses but Roy came free (wasn't the main factor of why I chose him). I don't regret getting him because he's actually quite educated you just have to ask him the right way. My instructor asked me the other day if he was trained to jump which coincidentally he is because he is quite educated.


----------



## SorrelHorse

It's when I see stud colts like this










And I think to myself how dang impressive they look, that I want one.

Ideally I would find a stud colt as a yearling, start him as a two year old, and when he's finished and running I'd breed my two good mares to him (Both cow bred) and run him while those colts are being born and mature. Andrew could have his pick and I'd have mine, not that it would matter 'cause I'd have to train them anyway - But at the end of it those are some talented and marketable babies.

Now I just have to be able to afford a stud colt and babies. lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> It's when I see stud colts like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think to myself how dang impressive they look, that I want one.
> 
> Ideally I would find a stud colt as a yearling, start him as a two year old, and when he's finished and running I'd breed my two good mares to him (Both cow bred) and run him while those colts are being born and mature. Andrew could have his pick and I'd have mine, not that it would matter 'cause I'd have to train them anyway - But at the end of it those are some talented and marketable babies.
> 
> Now I just have to be able to afford a stud colt and babies. lol


Ooo that would be nice, I'd subscribe to that thread if you made one  


I think after Roy I'd like another TB at first I thought I'd like one that isn't bred for racing but I found I didn't like any TBs that were just around bred if you know what I mean?

So I would like a young OTTB a bay preferably I would probably turn it out for a couple of years and then start it in an eventing career possibly.


----------



## animallover101

I'm trying to keep my options open. As long as the horse is a fairly smooth for riding then it's good for me. 
I know when it comes to horse, it shouldn't be about the breed exactly more so of personality and everything.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Can someone just explain this to me? When we say 'use inside leg' is your leg constantly on during this period or is it sort of on and then off and then on again?


----------



## evilamc

You use your leg until the horse gives you the response you're asking for. If you're not getting a response from leg you add a dressage whip. Make corrections fast and hopefully you'll not need to escalate to using the whip next time


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Mmm I was just thinking about it because when my instructor says inside leg I will push if you know what I mean ? But she corrected me the last time saying the leg shouldn't be constant but like on off so on ( I could have worded that totally wrong )


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Inside leg: You put it on to initiate the signal, when the horse yields, you soften it.. if he pushes AGAINST it, you put it on, if you're doing a movement like a circle, I tend to keep it on but not pushing, just so it's steadily connected to the horse's barrel. I'll push with it if he's drifting from the cue to turn with the outside leg


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Inside leg: You put it on to initiate the signal, when the horse yields, you soften it.. if he pushes AGAINST it, you put it on, if you're doing a movement like a circle, I tend to keep it on but not pushing, just so it's steadily connected to the horse's barrel. I'll push with it if he's drifting from the cue to turn with the outside leg


That's probably what she meant I'll get her to clarify next lesson. I believe she said you lay your leg against him but don't use it type thing?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

For the inside leg thing, both of my riding horses do better with a "bump bump bump" kind of thing. Though, for side passing and half passing I keep it on. But for circles and just turning, I go with the bump bump. 

Ove did great getting ponied around all over the place today.and he learned what cows are, and how to run behind the four wheeler. Now he's turned out to run all 220 acres for the night, and probably most of tomorrow too since its supposed to pour.


----------



## gypsygirl

SorrelHorse said:


> OTTBs are really, really common and make it easy for people to get them when they aren't ready for them. I know a lady who breeds really nice jumpers that are thoroughbreds though and they seem to be rather lovely animals.
> 
> My next prospect is probably going to be an off the track QH though. It would be a change of pace for me, there's a lot of really nice ones around here, and I am pretty confident I can pick a sound one. Sigh. One of these days...


I love my off track qh ! Best horse, athletic and great minded ! He would be an awesome barrel horse ! I mostly just trail ride him and fox hunt on him, he's a decent jumper, but doesn't love it as much as my others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

New pad ordered, reins ordered, need to get his size and order bit, and then I have everything but my new custom made breast collar. Can't wait to get it all, and model Ren in it..LOL


----------



## SorrelHorse

Lol. I "ran" barrels on Jackie today. Wish I would have gotten a video. Mostly consisted of me loping her up and trotting around the barrels, but that pony really only knows how to high lope at this point. Doesn't have a slow one in her right at the moment. It was pretty cute.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm going to go with an impact gel pad, most of the people I know have them and have had good luck with them, and the reviews seem to be really good with them, a couple of people said they didn't like them, but it was mostly really positive


----------



## evilamc

Analisa thats awesome!

Yay for new tack Ginger!

We finally got my truck and trailer out with a come along  My husbands so mad at me for getting it stuck...I've driven through the grassy pasture and NEVER had trouble before though...guess form now on I'll be unloading hay from the driveway with the Viking 

After the fiasco of getting unstuck and my husband being a jerkface I said screw it and left trailer hooked up and grabbed Jax and threw him in haha! We went to the little park/trail trail near by and got in a decent ride.

So training question, I do not like my horses to rush home, but they are walkers. What would you consider an acceptable pace to go home. I can't even tell you HOW many circles and one rein stops I did with Jax today because he kept trying to gait off without permission. I couldn't get him to "dog walk" home but I finally had him in just a flat walk...would you accept that or keep insisting for the dog walk you're asking for? Towards the end I just said F it and threw the reins at him and let him go all out to blow off some steam lol! My little walker went 22.3 MPH! Not bad.

So long story short, would you accept a flat walk as long as hes still listening or would you keep insisting for the dog walk since he should do as asked. I just hate fighting with him so much and I felt like I was barely getting anywhere on the subject. So I dont know if I should just accept that speed as long as he doesnt try and take off gaiting or cantering or if I'll just cause more issues.

Cool pic from ride, the trail ended when we got to the bridge thats no longer there  I guess when they pulled up the rail road they took out the bridge too.









Proof he went that fast


----------



## animallover101

Can someone please tell me that I don't need another dog?


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> Can someone please tell me that I don't need another dog?


You only need another dog if you're bringing it to me to be groomed.


----------



## animallover101

evilamc said:


> You only need another dog if you're bringing it to me to be groomed.


HAHA you are too far for me to just to come!
There may be a rescue German Shepherd puppy that's 6 mo old..that my female's foster mom knows about it


----------



## gingerscout

as I tell my wife.. NO.. no new dogs, unless were getting a 2nd horse...he he he, she wants another shepherd and another frenchie to replace the one that died a while ago..sheesh


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> HAHA you are too far for me to just to come!
> There may be a rescue German Shepherd puppy that's 6 mo old..that my female's foster mom knows about it


Ehhh pretty much every GSD I've seen in shelters are there thanks to hip dysplasia...tread carefully.


----------



## animallover101

evilamc said:


> Ehhh pretty much every GSD I've seen in shelters are there thanks to hip dysplasia...tread carefully.


My female(also a GSD) was a rescue so far she's pretty good..but she's also only 3


----------



## gingerscout

so no one here has any opinions on the impact gel pads? I know evil told me she didn't prefer them


----------



## animallover101

gingerscout said:


> so no one here has any opinions on the impact gel pads? I know evil told me she didn't prefer them


I don't know much about tack to really help


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Not sure about gel pads I use thin line pads


----------



## animallover101

Apparently the weather is suppose to get bad in my area tonight...
I hope it's okay for Thursday as I got a job interview go to in another part of the area where I am but it can be just as bad...
In other news, I got a bursary from my school!


----------



## gingerscout

Listening to my music mix on youtube.. I love this freaking song..LOL
https://youtu.be/iqi13sozJ3Q


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Gel holds heat... I personally would prefer wool but eh

Love the picture of the bridge not all there, Alicia! Jax is too cute

A puppy 6 months... is a lot of work animallover!


----------



## gingerscout

see a few people are telling me to use wool, but Rens now is wool, and it doesn't seem to pad well, in fact its compressing under the saddle, where its starting to become threadbare in the middle of the pad, its thick on the edges and thin where the saddle goes


----------



## animallover101

Sky- It can't be too much more work then my 2 year old that acts like a puppy.


----------



## Werecat

I currently use a natural vented wool pad. It's nice but it's too long to use on rides longer than an hour. Have to measure my saddle and get one that doesn't go near his hips. 

I'm sooo reluctant to spending anymore money on my saddle since I am going after something lightweight. 

I got invited to go to the Southern Horse Expo this weekend in Murfreesboro, TN. It would be Friday because he wants to see Ken McNab. I'd like to go but I've been feeling lousy lately and feel nervous since its with one of the boarders. He's an older gentleman. I wonder if my dad would want to go this way I can leave if I start to feel bad. It's an hour and 20? Minutes away. Stupid anxiety. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It would be a lot more work trust me.. We are having trouble keeping up with our 3 1/2 month old puppy


----------



## animallover101

I'd have to find out more about this puppy first like what kind of temperament it has and everything


----------



## gingerscout

The last ride of the day
https://youtu.be/ukDEYRXoH2g


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> The last ride of the day
> https://youtu.be/ukDEYRXoH2g


I was tricked... I thought it was a riding video >: (


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Just spent $152 on him my purse is crying


----------



## gingerscout

aw come now sky, don't be mad, just because it has the word ride in it doesn't make it horse related..:wink::hide:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> aw come now sky, don't be mad, just because it has the word ride in it doesn't make it horse related..:wink::hide:


:evil: :charge: :angrily_smileys:

On the HORSE FORUM it does!!!! :music019:


----------



## evilamc

My purple Equipedic pad just got here todayyyyyy!!! I didn't want to spend the cash on another 5 star pad right now for Ori so going to try this one out. I can let ya know how it goes Ginger? They're felt on the bottom then have inserts to help with saddle and you can put thicker/thinner inserts or different kinds in there. I wouldn't call them shims because the insert is one LARGE insert, kind of like a panel more so.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Very tired at the moment, did a night shift and haven't slept yet. Bit cranky feed shop didn't have my feed so I have to go again tomorrow, people are constantly being condescending and patronizing to me. Its my partners birthday though so friends coming over tonight.


----------



## gingerscout

geez sky who peed in your cheerios..:blueunicorn:


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> Just spent $152 on him my purse is crying


What happen?


----------



## evilamc

Rainaisabelle said:


> Very tired at the moment, did a night shift and haven't slept yet. Bit cranky feed shop didn't have my feed so I have to go again tomorrow, people are constantly being condescending and patronizing to me. Its my partners birthday though so friends coming over tonight.


Lol I'm pooped too. I unloaded 51 bales by myself, 8 bales at a time onto my side by side then across yard and into hay shed. Took forever because I had to inspect every bale...11 ended up being bad  At first look they seemed ok...just a little weathered so I took them...but upon further inspection...NOPE...Then our drama of getting my truck out...cleaned house for my brother coming to visit..and got a ride on the fire breathing dragon lol!


----------



## gingerscout

we dun got our tax money today, so Ren is getting some stuff, dogs are getting some stuff, we bought a new stove to replace the one that died the other week, and went grocery shopping, all instead of going riding like I wanted.. 54 today, supposed to get a foot of snow tomorrow into Thursday and be cold again.. shot myself in the foot on that one..ha ha


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> What happen?


We had to buy tick and flea, wormer and dog food. The tick and flea treatment was the most expensive. 


Guys I need honest opinions, I would like to possibly do some inhand shows with Roy but I am unsure if physically (looks department) is ready. I am just talking local shows not like full on shows.


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> We had to buy tick and flea, wormer and dog food. The tick and flea treatment was the most expensive.
> 
> 
> Guys I need honest opinions, I would like to possibly do some inhand shows with Roy but I am unsure if physically (looks department) is ready. I am just talking local shows not like full on shows.


Aww
Life of owning a dog!


Have anyone here rode a draft breed? What are they like to ride?


----------



## evilamc

Rainaisabelle said:


> We had to buy tick and flea, wormer and dog food. The tick and flea treatment was the most expensive.
> 
> 
> Guys I need honest opinions, I would like to possibly do some inhand shows with Roy but I am unsure if physically (looks department) is ready. I am just talking local shows not like full on shows.


What do you use for flea and tick? I buy my dogs nexgurd from a Canadian website that doesn't require a prescription...get the 6 month supply for like $55 its usually $70-$80!

Ginger snow is FUN to ride in!!!!!!!! Get to the barn and play in that foot of snow!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I've ridden a I think TB X Clydie they can be smooth but I've also seen a Clydesdale that was so clumsy he would trip and the rider would almost go head over tit.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> What do you use for flea and tick? I buy my dogs nexgurd from a Canadian website that doesn't require a prescription...get the 6 month supply for like $55 its usually $70-$80!
> 
> Ginger snow is FUN to ride in!!!!!!!! Get to the barn and play in that foot of snow!


 Well, I don't know what his last home used but we got nexguard. We still haven't received any of his documents such as vet work and microchip blah blah.


----------



## Werecat

Bear has been a handful these past few visits. I haven't been able to see him much these past few weeks but my god. Working on lateral flexion with him and he was so distracted even after making him move his legs just wouldn't keep still. 

We may go riding on Saturday or Sunday and the way he's been acting I'm interested to see how that'll go lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> Aww
> Life of owning a dog!
> 
> 
> Have anyone here rode a draft breed? What are they like to ride?


Ha went riding with neighbor a few years ago where I was boarding. My QH was off, woman I boarded with told me I could take one of her arabs out. Neighbor met up with me with her 18.2H draft-x bareback..and I was on tiny 14h arab. Well arab decided to start being a jiggy mess and I just wasn't comfortable riding her out..neighbor insisted we switch horses..so here I am in the middle of the road, my 5'2" self needing to get on this giant BAREBACK. I climbed on a fence, to the top rail, and managed to get on. He was a total SWEATHEART! After that she offered to give me a lesson or two on him for free  He was very well trained in dressage but had broke his coffin bone and had just been cleared for riding again. I only ended up getting one lesson but it was so fun I learned a lot. Very nice quiet gentle giant...but I prefer my horses around 15h...since I'm short its a good size for me out trail riding.


----------



## KigerQueen

Since i am 20 something i figured i would pop into this thread. As for the in hand shows dont go to win. go for fun and the experience . i show at an open show with my grade arabian against stock horses. i sometimes place but not always as she is an arab at an unofficial stock horse show lol!


----------



## gingerscout

Might have to, well see how it goes, have to drive 125 miles in it while its coming down, might just want to come home and have a drink..LOL, Maybe if I had someone out to take some pics of me riding in it, I would, always wanted some snow pics, but being by myself that can be hard..LOL

I am listening to music, and those of you from Australia ever heard of the Axis of Awesome?


----------



## animallover101

I've heard draft breeds can be gentle giants. It may be something for me to look into. I find a lot of them are usually 3k+ which isn't super reasonable for me. I rather stay around 2k or under


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Second riding in snow, gscout. Snow riding is a BLAAAAAAAAST and it slows horses down as it takes more energy to move in it!

animallover, it's truly a different feeling but pretty fun if you're into it.

I've been meaning to try Bravecto. It is a 2 month dosage instead of a 1 month.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

KigerQueen said:


> Since i am 20 something i figured i would pop into this thread. As for the in hand shows dont go to win. go for fun and the experience . i show at an open show with my grade arabian against stock horses. i sometimes place but not always as she is an arab at an unofficial stock horse show lol!


I am not to worried about placing but hes not exactly fully muscled and everything? He still has a poverty line butt.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Animallover, I ride a draft cross every time I ride! 

Of course there is some variance, but most drafts and crosses I've ridden are pretty steady and level-headed, nice big canters, generally gentle. They are heavy though and built for pulling so it takes work to get them off of the forehand and carrying themselves. I love them though!

--

Today was my busy day, on campus from 8 am to 8 pm... No chance for horses sadly! Tomorrow I should be free after 10:30-11 though so possible chance for a ride. It's gotten colder here, so I have to get used to that again.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

If you look up Rmaree I think is the name on the forum she has a beautiful draft X


----------



## animallover101

Most of the time the horse I see for sale that are drafts are Clydesdale or Perchs. Sometimes Belgiums


----------



## KigerQueen

my mare was still recovering from being starved at a "friend's" property when i showed her. and not being sound and being stall boarded she was not in shape. (the show was 3 weeks after i moved her. last pic was the day i moved her from pasture boarding to stall boarding)

just get him out and have fun . you dont want him to be completely new to it if you decide to get serious. never know when they will shove a random mini in your class (even though they have their OWN class!) and freak your horse out...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Lol good point ! This is him at the moment


----------



## KigerQueen

he will be fine.  And depending on when the next show is you could take him for walks to get him moving or lots of lunge work. if you entered him in a ranch halter class he should be fine.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Not sure what classes we have or when next show is will have to find out ! What should I do when it comes to getting him ready? Beauty tips appreciated lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

clip his whiskers, legs and shave all white markings shorter about 3 days before the class (easier to keep clean). baby powder for white markings. show sheen is your friend and so are baby wipes. You could pull and band his mane or leave it (depending on the class). Now i do not clip my mare's ears (she wont let me and she wont keep a fly mask on so i dont bother with it. but i do even out the hair on the outside of her ears/ear opening so make it look cleaner). Take fine sandpaper and sand his hooves and use hoof oil (clear is always safe). 

I am probably forgetting something so anyone feel free to jump in.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Raina next time could you make your own thread asking for tips so this one isn't flooded with them and other posts are pushed back?


----------



## gingerscout

Ok so is this not the twenty somethings GENERAL chat? So we can't talk about music and chat about horse questions if they take more than a page? So its not general chat then? Some of the others have thousands of responses and they talk about everything from jobs to food to getting married etc not just short horse updates


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> Ok so is this not the twenty somethings GENERAL chat? So we can't talk about music and chat about horse questions if they take more than a page? So its not general chat then? Some of the others have thousands of responses and they talk about everything from jobs to food to getting married etc not just short horse updates


Oh no I was just messing with you, hence the smilies

But I did have my hopes up it was a riding video


----------



## gingerscout

Yeah so its snowing buckets daughter's school was cancelled and so was mine. So i had to get off other job to watch her. Annnd the power is out at all stores by me..thankfully we have power. Tv and Internet are out though.. so what to do. My phone works kind of sometimes. Cant really leave and nothing else to do here..lol


----------



## jenkat86

Ok...so I'm just going to _slide_ on over to this thread, at least until October when I turn 30...

Ginger- I have an Impact Gel pad and love it. What kind are you getting? This is the one I have: Cowtown Woven Saddle Pad - Impact Gel My mare doesn't have any withers and she's really wide in the shoulders, so I can't use a lot of padding. Most of the wool pads are too thick and cause slipping. This one is thin enough to prevent slipping and is more than adequate for the padding she needs. People do say that the gel doesn't work well with heat...but unless you are REALLY REALLY REALLY working your horse and getting him real hot, it shouldn't be an issue. I've found it to be very breathable and my horse has been getting worked pretty hard in it.

If you choose not to go with the impact gel, this is a really good pad too- WPC19 Wool Blanket w/ Wool Underpad | Western Horse Company Ltd. Sidenote- this vendor will be at the hoosier horse fair this year.

Also- are you getting any blizzard warnings!? I have a feeling my drive home today will be a doozie!


----------



## gingerscout

Once my Internet comes back on i will post it. I actually post more here than the 30s thread this one is more active and not all about 1 persons life..lol i was debating going to Hoosier horse fair but didn't want to go alone. Yes lots of blizzard warnings. Schools out and wife just called me saying shes stuck at work and wont be home she said roads are terrible. Were supposed to get 15 inches here


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You're welcome to stay jenkat


----------



## jenkat86

gingerscout said:


> i was debating going to Hoosier horse fair but didn't want to go alone.


I actually prefer going alone, I can take my time and watch all the demo's I want (and spend as much $$ as I want) without my husband complaining  ...until I get home, of course. 

Yeah, mother nature sure did give us a nice laugh. 70 degrees Saturday and now a blizzard...smh.


----------



## gingerscout

I got this one 
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Impact Gel 36 x 34 Contour Hunter's Bend Western Saddle Pad <>
Its $100 off right now, got the last black/ tan, it was one of the only colors left to choose from


----------



## gingerscout

well you must be towards the northern side of the state, I guess south of Indy isn't getting hardly anything..LOL


----------



## Tazzie

Evil, I'm glad you got the truck and trailer out! And that you got to go for a ride! To answer your question, I'd probably just let him flat walk, especially if it feels like it'll be a massive battle to get him to dog walk. But I'm also totally for give and take. We totally blew a class last year when my mare was just a wee bit faster at the canter than I wanted, but had an "I dare you collect me" attitude. I told her if she is willing to steer, not hang on me, and come back down to the trot, go for it. Wasn't worth the fight that was sure to ensue!

Raina, I'd go for the show! We showed Izzie in inhand classes when her butt was about 2 inches higher than her head. We didn't place at all, and actually had the judge tell us she wasn't what they looked for (which makes me laugh hysterically now). I told her this is her first show ever, and the first time she had been off the property since we bought her. Made the judge shut the heck up since my mare was asleep in the corner while adult horses were revved up and being awful!

Ginger, yay for new tack! Always exciting! I understand your lack of desire to go alone to those things. I'm dragging my poor husband up to Equine Affaire in April. He just says he'll be my conscience :lol: I usually go with a list of what I want, so I can be like "but see, I put it on my list and you already said ok to that!" :lol: And DEFINITELY ride in the snow. I LOVE riding in the snow!

This was us last year in the snow. Sadly haven't gotten much here this year to ride in 









I rode last night, and just made me realize how much I love that sassy little mare. She can be SO opinionated and SO frustrating, but she's mine. And I've done all the work with her so I know what makes her tick and where exactly I installed the buttons. These pictures are from Saturday when it was just shy of 70 and my mother in law decided to bring her camera out when she came down to sit with me while I rode (and she played with my kiddos). She's so awesome!

















And now that it's rained all night and some of today (I think it stopped for now), and supposed to be changing to snow, I won't be able to ride for a few days. We're only supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow, so not really enough to help with all the rain we had. And our first show is in 3.5 weeks! Izzie is getting adjusted next Saturday (my son's third birthday!) so she will be feeling great! Just want to ride!

Also, may be trading in my husband's truck. It still isn't acting quite right, and no one can figure out WHY. He has had more help trying to fix this than anything else I've seen him do. And with show season upon us, our favorite fairgrounds being 2.5 hours away, we don't exactly want to be left stranded with a truck that won't start, and a gooseneck horse trailer far from home. Also thinking of getting ourselves a bumper pull trailer to ensure we'd get the horse home. Still aggravating, and trying not to let him see I'm sad about the truck. I love his truck. But I know how tired he is of working on it. I told him it's his decision and I'll support him regardless.


----------



## SorrelHorse

My horse is driving me a bit batty right now.

She works just fine but when in practice her second barrel she is STILL cutting it off. The thing is though she isn't hitting it with her shoulders, she's hitting it with her hip. He body position turning the barrel is lovely, but when she runs out she gets it with that back foot.

I hate to pull her off of it but I think I have to, get her running out a step or two over.


----------



## animallover101

I messaged my coach and she said it's more so for she has the room available for another horse. So it may be possible later down the road.


----------



## gingerscout

annnnnnddd the county has closed all roads as of 6 pm.. oh goodie, now were really going to be stuck in house again, internet is back on , but TV is out yet again, and its not dish covered in snow.. so my daughter is not happy with no netflix for her shows..LOL


----------



## gingerscout

so I was told I am welcome to come try to ride tomorrow, although snow is 2 feet deep, some deeper with drifts, and gates are buried in the snow to get him out if I want to dig them so I can get him out to get him saddled, still may if I have the chance..LOL


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Animal, I used to have an 18h percheron mare, she was a blast to ride! She was like sitting on a couch, her trot was so nice, everything was just easy to sit to. Took a lot to feed her though, and keeping her feet nice was a challenge. Drafts are really cool.

Ove enjoyed a whole day out with the cows. I think it's going to be hard to catch him tomorrow morning. 

Oh, and I sacrificed a whole bale if t/a to a very smart cow last night. Little booger broke into my trailer, spread the hay all over and pooped on it. Ughhh


----------



## animallover101

That's a tall horse! 
It sounds like I may have to find another place to go when it comes time to get my own horse. Ideally I probably should board at place where there's a coach and everything.
It's possible I might go back to my original place as may be some time way is what I needed


----------



## gingerscout

okey dokey fed dogs, snow is up to our shepherds stomach.. Ren is going to get a workout tomorrow.. LOL, I plan on once I can get out to go over there and dig him out.. if he doesn't want to walk in the snow.. tough luck..ha ha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I feel sad... it was so cold and windy that I literally arrived this afternoon (I took care of things in the morning, so his stall was ready and whatnot) and fed him then dashed home. I wasn't even there for 10 minutes and it was a riding day. He just seemed like he wanted a night off. I'm trying again tomorrow!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Came to uni to catch up on work and I just ughh


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

So funny thing....we just got back after doing all of the shopping for the rally, then eating dinner at golden corral. We pull in, and the back of my trailer is still open, abd there's a big ole cow butt sticking out of it. I proceed to get the baby out of the truck, and hubby goes to get the cow abd shut my trailer. He walks up and slaps the cow on the butt.....a full grown, big black Brahma bull turns around and comes walking out of my trailer! Hubby nearly messed his pants! 

Lesson:look for the utters before you slap bovine buttocks


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Came to uni to catch up on work and I just ughh


It can be really overwhelming. I just had a zoology test.... have two chemistry quizzes the next two days and then midterms next week.

In the meantime trying to juggle meetings, events, and other social crap that I have to be a part of.

Ughh is right.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> It can be really overwhelming. I just had a zoology test.... have two chemistry quizzes the next two days and then midterms next week.
> 
> In the meantime trying to juggle meetings, events, and other social crap that I have to be a part of.
> 
> Ughh is right.


I am doing pharmacology and physiology this semester and it just makes my brain explode. While I also have to work and look after the horse and dog BUT also my partners hours have been cut. Bills are still getting paid and money put away into savings but I have no spare money and I just found a site having a sale on jodhpurs :sad::sad::sad::sad: !!!


----------



## gingerscout

I just want to go ride, I had no work today, and none tomorrow.. going to feel it on the next paycheck:sad: LOL


----------



## gingerscout

so yeah I keep seeing things out of the corner of my eyes, little movements on the couch or in the hallway or etc. I hope this house doesn't become active like my dads house, I know I did see the man last week in the hallway, why me.. at least this ghost seems friendly not like the ones we had to deal with growing up


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ginger, my family's old house was haunted. The first owner was a drug runner, and had a 6ftx3ft safe installed in the floor for his cash and stash. His wife got sick of his dealings, poisoned him over the course of a month and eventually he died. Then the next owners had a bunch of teenage kids...one od'd in the bathroom, and another was on a jet ski abd went face first into a 40ft yacht. 

When we moved in, my room would randomly smell so strongly of liquor and smoke I couldn't sleep in it. Then my parents alarm clock would go off at midnight and three in the morning. With all of that going on, the tv's would come on in the middle of the night, full volume on the Spanish channel. 

We don't speak Spanish. 

We would also find things in weird places, like shoes you had put by the door would randomly be in the middle of the formal room...toys you knew were picked up an hour ago, after the kids had been asleep, would be lined up on the coffee table...

My blind dog would stand in one corner, and growl at my parents bedroom door for no reason...

One night, about six months after this all started, the alarms went off, the tv's came on, abd my mom Sat straight up in bed and yelled something like "you can live here, but stop messing with the electronics!" 


Things still moved around after that, but the alarms never went off again, and the tv's stayed off, and on the correct channels. 

Maybe, if your sure they're friendly, just have a conversation with your ghost. Validate that you know they're there, and you can cohabitate if they follow the rules. 

If not, sage and holy water. If they're bad ghosts, you'll know quickly.


----------



## gingerscout

oh believe me.. growing up, we lived in a house that could have been in a movie, they were out to scare you, me my brother, mom, aunts, uncles, cousins etc all had super experiences there, throwing things, pushing you, yanking covers off you, voices, things moving, waking you up at night, and the worst was screwing with you when you were taking a shower, flipping the curtain up, feeling breaths on your neck, I saw 4-5 different clear as day people, saw people in mirrors behind me, a child, an old man, and tall black masses you couldn't see through. The house we live in now had an older gentleman die years ago in, I think it was him, house was peaceful for 3 years, then little things happened, my daughter refuses to sleep in her room without door wide open and a lamp on, not night light lamp, has been that way for going on 2 years, and half the time she still says shes scared to sleep in there


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So my ride went good lol! I fell on my butt at that the start but I got right back on and we went on our way lol I got the photos for people who wanted to see the saddle without pads.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> So my ride went good lol! I fell on my butt at that the start but I got right back on and we went on our way lol I got the photos for people who wanted to see the saddle without pads.


That saddle is really tilted to the point where if you sit in the seat, you're putting a LOT of pressure on the shoulders.










Notice how the saddle is distributing the weight straight down on these horses



















Yours most resembles the first one


----------



## Tazzie

I was thinking the same thing Sky. That saddle looks too narrow for this horse, and that could be why he was refusing to trot with you up there. I'd meet with a saddle fitter, get something figured out, and maybe have him seen by a chiro in case his shoulders need an adjustment after that. Though, if he moves fine with a better saddle the chiro isn't a necessity (I just love the results we get from our chiro).


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Narrow might be a reason but I also think it needs serious support in the back, due to his conformation and lack of topline (which is a work in progress)


----------



## Tazzie

I do agree there too. I think someone needs to come out and be hands on to help address the issue, before he starts feeling ouchy!


----------



## DragonflyAzul

Oh my gosh there 114 pages in this thread. It could be time for a new one lol!

But anyhow, hello friends! I'm 25 and have had a bit of experience helping out with horses and I have one of my own. Looking forward to making buddies on here.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have to have a lunch meeting with my potential new boss at 12:30 and ugh I don't want to.

I am so unmotivated it hurts. I don't want a big kid job. lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It seems extremely weird it all of a sudden doesn't fit, I'm having a hard time grasping it but I'll still get the saddle fitter to come out and have a look. The chiros coming 22nd of March anyway. 

As for support what are you thinking ? We use a thin line pad with shims.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I don't feel comfortable making recommendations when I'm not there to feel it and see what the horse is doing, but the back needs to be significantly lifted for the saddle to be level.

Even in that photo, your whole body is tilted because the saddle is tilted


----------



## Tazzie

Has he dropped a lot of condition since the last time the saddle fitter was out? It could something as simple as that. Or the saddle just didn't fit well even with the saddle fitter's guidance (not all fitters are the same; there are crummy ones out there). But a bunch of people on the internet should never be a substitute for having someone in person going over it with you. Yes, we can give ideas on what we *think* is the problem, but ultimately you need a knowledgeable fitter there to discuss it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

If someone has photoshop, and can isolate the saddle to tilt it between 5-10 degress, it'd help to see


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> Has he dropped a lot of condition since the last time the saddle fitter was out? It could something as simple as that. Or the saddle just didn't fit well even with the saddle fitter's guidance (not all fitters are the same; there are crummy ones out there). But a bunch of people on the internet should never be a substitute for having someone in person going over it with you. Yes, we can give ideas on what we *think* is the problem, but ultimately you need a knowledgeable fitter there to discuss it.


No no drop in condition in saying that he didn't really have any to begin with. His back has lifted up more but that's about it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'll give her a ring later and ask her to come out and check the saddle again and see how we go !


----------



## gingerscout

I didn't go ride, found out there is lots of ice under the snow, I figured it wasn't worth it.. maybe tomorrow


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That sucks ginger! 


Also no dry patches under saddle after ride ?


----------



## DragonflyAzul

Guys whats a cute trick I can teach my horse, I spend tons of time with her but she's not saddle trained and I just want something fun to work on? Ideas? =D


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I've got one horse who nods yes, parks out and counts, and one horse who smiles, all four are pretty neat tricks. There's also the Spanish walk, bowing, standing on a block...lots of neat tricks. 

Today was awesome. Took Toby for a nice long ride with ove following behind. Ove got a lot of exposure to trucks, four wheelers, side by sides, pinzgouers, rvs, tents etc. Then tonight ess the cherry on top....

Little ove, the horse who couldn't be touched...was laying down when I went to cut em loose, and didn't bother to get up while I rubbed him and talked to him. He just layed there and enjoyed the love. Says a lot for a little horse with trust issues. I'm a happy horse mommy


----------



## DragonflyAzul

That's so neat with your colt!

Forgive me but, what does parks out mean?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Park out, when they get into this position:










I had a ride on Sky, second since the lesson. I feel like I just suck and it's making me sad.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Found some really cute sites when I was looking for show tips 

Pro equine groom
Savvy horse woman


----------



## Werecat

Been prepping my income taxes, just waiting on one last thing and I can submit it to my accountant. The amount I've paid/paying in taxes could buy me an awesome, fully trained, young, Arabian lol. Blargh. Adulting sucks.

On a happier note, assuming the weather is decent, going to meetup with one of my barn buddies at the barn and I think we're going to just tote around, maybe work a little with Bear. He's been a butthead since I've not been able to do much with him these past 3 weeks.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Been prepping my income taxes, just waiting on one last thing and I can submit it to my accountant. The amount I've paid/paying in taxes could buy me an awesome, fully trained, young, Arabian lol. Blargh. Adulting sucks.
> 
> On a happier note, assuming the weather is decent, going to meetup with one of my barn buddies at the barn and I think we're going to just tote around, maybe work a little with Bear. He's been a butthead since I've not been able to do much with him these past 3 weeks.


Can't wait to get tax back! I'll be so happy


----------



## evilamc

Werecat said:


> Been prepping my income taxes, just waiting on one last thing and I can submit it to my accountant. The amount I've paid/paying in taxes could buy me an awesome, fully trained, young, Arabian lol. Blargh. Adulting sucks.
> 
> On a happier note, assuming the weather is decent, going to meetup with one of my barn buddies at the barn and I think we're going to just tote around, maybe work a little with Bear. He's been a butthead since I've not been able to do much with him these past 3 weeks.


Ha tell me about it! Luckily we actually got back a decent return but its pretty much all going back into the house...we need a LOT more gravel for driveway and really want to get new kitchen cabinets. I may FINALLY get a little round-a-bout driveway though! Lolllll I've made such a mess backing my trailer into its mud pit of a parking spot. Our driveways very narror so no matter how hard I try to get my trailer in and out I end up off the gravel driveway into grass and tear it up


----------



## animallover101

I'm going to hardly get anything back on income tax


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> I'm going to hardly get anything back on income tax


Being married and buying our new house and paying a lottttt in renovations that we were able to claim saved us lol!


----------



## animallover101

evilamc said:


> Being married and buying our new house and paying a lottttt in renovations that we were able to claim saved us lol!


My one place literally took off nothing..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Pretty boy


----------



## Tazzie

We used our tax return to pay off Nick's truck, that we may be trading in tomorrow. Though I'm still waiting on the State return :icon_rolleyes: that was going to go toward Izzie's genetic testing. So I want it lol

Were, I hope you can ride this weekend! We're supposed to be at 64 on Sunday!! I'm hoping to ride tomorrow and Sunday!

And my daughter is moving into a big girl bed tonight :eek_color: where has the time gone??


----------



## Rainaisabelle

lol so I incited someone in our community to do a show prepping clinic lol


----------



## jenkat86

Rainaisabelle said:


> lol so I incited someone in our community to do a show prepping clinic lol


Teach me your ways! I'm trying to talk my trainer into doing a cattle clinic...no go yet. :-?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I just put up a post saying ' Anyone doing show prep clinics ' and a whole bunch of people jumped on board lol! Maybe just show up with some cattle hahaha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How exciting, Raina!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yeah I think it will be good and it will give me more of an idea of what's expected of me and how I can prepare for it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I just have bruised my arm when I fell off on Thursday because it hurts lol


----------



## SorrelHorse

Cattle clinics are really hard to put on, mostly because good working cattle are hard to find, and when you do find them it's easy for poor riders and horses to ruin or spoil the cattle in the process. Plus the fees for rental and hauling them in, then having adequate space and someone to handle the cattle. Depending on what you are doing sometimes it's necessary to hire extra hands as turn backs and helpers as well which costs more.

I miss having access to cattle. Skip used his crazy bucking cattle to work the horses on, and even though they were mean and wild if the horse could hold them they could hold anything.


----------



## gingerscout

I want to go ride... darn it all... hopefully tomorrow, the withdrawals are something fierce.. Found someone who might want to go ride and they said they don't ride till the fall, summer is too hot for them.. seriously, ok then, it may be an option for down the road, but I want to get out LOOONNNGGG before that, or my wife is going to kill me but on the way to Fla for summer vacation, I am going to find somewhere to stop and ride, and they can do whatever.. ha ha


----------



## jenkat86

SorrelHorse said:


> Cattle clinics are really hard to put on, mostly because good working cattle are hard to find, and when you do find them it's easy for poor riders and horses to ruin or spoil the cattle in the process. Plus the fees for rental and hauling them in, then having adequate space and someone to handle the cattle. Depending on what you are doing sometimes it's necessary to hire extra hands as turn backs and helpers as well which costs more.
> 
> I miss having access to cattle. Skip used his crazy bucking cattle to work the horses on, and even though they were mean and wild if the horse could hold them they could hold anything.


...Which is exactly why I can't convince him! I think he's starting to look at mechanical cow systems. That would be fine with me at the stage my mare and I are at. I would like to get some hands on work with some actual cattle though before the shows start this spring.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gingerscout said:


> I want to go ride... darn it all... hopefully tomorrow, the withdrawals are something fierce.. Found someone who might want to go ride and they said they don't ride till the fall, summer is too hot for them.. seriously, ok then, it may be an option for down the road, but I want to get out LOOONNNGGG before that, or my wife is going to kill me but on the way to Fla for summer vacation, I am going to find somewhere to stop and ride, and they can do whatever.. ha ha


Seriously consider moving barns, chances are moving barns will solve majority of your issues because you'll be able to ride when you want and chances are there will be other boarders so you can ride with them.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I really like the cow trac systems, I have used one before and with practice you can get really good at using it even when you have to ride two handed.

Otherwise, if you have someone who can run a flag for you, it's easy to make a pulley system with some rope, a couple bike wheels maybe, and a a bag or something to tie to the string.

I don't like sharing this video because it is old, and by far one of the worst horses I have ever ridden when I didn't know how to work a cow, but at the end here you get a glimpse of our old flag that was just wheels and a pulley. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrOWMMaYyh8

The problem is that you really have to be solid on how to work a flag before you get to cattle, otherwise you'll find it much harder than it needs to be. Lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I've always wanted to give cow chasing a try but I'd probably end up on my butt


----------



## jenkat86

Um...I'm fairly certain I could make a pulley like that. In fact, I'm pretty sure the guy that lived at our house before us tried to make one, failed, and stuffed all the materials in an empty stall. 

I've only ever worked cattle, never a flag. Would I be completely lost?

And ginger, I agree...you should find a new barn. That place really isn't doing you any favors.


----------



## jenkat86

Rainaisabelle said:


> I've always wanted to give cow chasing a try but I'd probably end up on my butt


I have before. Ended up on my butt. It's totally worth it! You _and_ your horse would probably love it!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

jenkat86 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to give cow chasing a try but I'd probably end up on my butt
> 
> 
> 
> I have before. Ended up on my butt. It's totally worth it! You _and_ your horse would probably love it!
Click to expand...

If I ever get the chance I will give it a go! 


Saddle fitter will be out Tuesday and Chiro unfortunately not until early- late March :/


----------



## gingerscout

I couldn't ride today due to having to work both jobs since i had them off last 2 days due to weather. Ice and snow or not im going riding tomorrow before wife goes to work. I have key..lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm getting off of school early so I too will be riding again. I rode yesterday and I just need a do-over. He didn't really work hard so I feel he will be okay muscle-soreness wise to be ridden again today.

Then he gets tomorrow off, and sunday is another ride day because on monday I will have the longest day due to meetings, events, and school expectations.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I might take Roy out on a trail this afternoon depending on how I'm feeling I just finished work and I have the worst migraine.


Hip you get to ride Ginger and Sky


----------



## SorrelHorse

I don't think you'd be completely lost, there's just a lot of fine details that are hard for people to grasp sometimes. With young ones it's a lot of walking them from end to end, stopping, and turning them and walking to the other end. I think a lot of people get trying too hard to run down, stop, turn real quick, etc before the horse understands he is supposed to follow the cow. 

If a horse has a sense of cow, usually after a couple days of working the cow they start kind of trying to move on their own. The speed will come as they understand that.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Rainaisabelle said:


> I might take Roy out on a trail this afternoon depending on how I'm feeling I just finished work and I have the worst migraine.
> 
> 
> Hip you get to ride Ginger and Sky


Hope*





SorrelHorse said:


> I don't think you'd be completely lost, there's just a lot of fine details that are hard for people to grasp sometimes. With young ones it's a lot of walking them from end to end, stopping, and turning them and walking to the other end. I think a lot of people get trying too hard to run down, stop, turn real quick, etc before the horse understands he is supposed to follow the cow.
> 
> If a horse has a sense of cow, usually after a couple days of working the cow they start kind of trying to move on their own. The speed will come as they understand that.


Ive seen some really beautiful cow horses!


Thought I would share this really cute photo of buddy. My partner was trying to take him for a walk but because he had to walk past the car buddy refused to get up


----------



## gingerscout

**** mad right now, ordered the new pad, said we wouldn't get charged till it was shipped, I got charged and money taken out of my account 3 days ago. Today I get an email saying its sold out and look for an alternative, 3 days after they got money, so I called them, and they close at 4 pm our time on friday and wont be open till MONDAY, so I can't even find an alternative till then 5 days AFTER they took money from me, not like this was a unknown site either.. sheesh


----------



## gingerscout

and the thing is I either drive an hour and spend $500+ a month for board, or I deal with private farms like I am at with no indoor and no one else to ride with, what I have been finding.. I have spoken to 3 people I have found and they have the same boat I am in, and paying twice what I am now.. I mean with a key and option to go whenever it helps a lot, but still no one to ride with, or people to go on trails with, even if I do know there are forum members within reasonable distance from me that have made claims to go sometime, or I know have trailers that flake out when you try to set something up, even if you offer money for their efforts


----------



## HeatherBoche

*.....*

_......_


----------



## HeatherBoche

*......*

_*I have a stud colt that will be 2 on June 20th named Zanny Doc Bar aka "Doc". He is jet black with a star and a snip, and a big mommas boy, as I have had him since he was 5 months old and have done everything from the ground up with him. He is in my pocket no matter where I go or what I'm doing. I also have a big QH that's about 17.2 HH named Barb's Last Bartender aka Bart. He is 11 YR old and came from an abusive home. Another big mommas boy that follows everywhere, but he was a stud til he was 6 and used for breeding, so he is very leery of new people and protective of me as I have been the only one to do anything with him since I got him 3 years ago. Probably the best horse I have ever rode, though he acts way different with "mom" on his back than he does with anyone else. I will be 25 on 4/3 and am currently planning a new place to move my boys to and putting new fencing up just for them. Will be starting my online course for RN soon and currently work as an aide at the hospital here in my town. Which is nice with the horses because 3-12.5 hour shifts a week is full time so I have a lot of time to work with them. *_
:runninghorse2::gallop::loveshower:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I am concerned.. I have a friend who is a confident beginner and she has started working as a stable hand which is great but now she has her sights set on some racehorses and says her husband already knows that if they retire he will be in trouble. She already has 1 TB she claims she has trouble handling and mini. I love her but I am concerned she will get injured as I don't think she will spend the money to get them retrained.


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> I am concerned.. I have a friend who is a confident beginner and she has started working as a stable hand which is great but now she has her sights set on some racehorses and says her husband already knows that if they retire he will be in trouble. She already has 1 TB she claims she has trouble handling and mini. I love her but I am concerned she will get injured as I don't think she will spend the money to get them retrained.


From what I've heard OTTBs right off the track aren't good for beginners


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's exactly my point


----------



## animallover101

Oh boy..I hope she comes to her sense.
I hear sometimes Standbreds off the track can okayish for beginners.

Also, update on the whole puppy/new dog, I've decided not go to with that one mostly because she's apparently not confident left home alone, yes my other two would be there but still. I forsee her being an issue for crating which is something I'm not ready to put myself through again as Byron(my male) has exhausted me in that department for while...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I don't even know if she's going to do it but I think her even thinking about it is a bit dangerous !


----------



## animallover101

She should find a horse at her riding level..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

She has one lovely 20yr TB, I am just concerned that she might end up getting seriously injured and she has kids!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Raina I wouldn't get involved unless she asks you your opinion. 

Gscout, that sucks. Especially when they said they are sold out... creepy much? Have you looked on western tack groups on fb?

I didn't end up riding. I felt too guilty about his front feet so I ended up trimming those instead, it had been a little bit shy of 4/5 weeks so they were due. Now all his feets are pretty! I'm planning to ride tomorrow and sunday and give him Monday off or depending on tomorrow's ride he may get two days off. Wish me luck.


----------



## Werecat

Got invited out to go riding tomorrow and Sunday, but the ride tomorrow is around 11:30ish and my sleep schedule has been so BOTCHED that I'm afraid I wont even be able to get up that "early". I'm trying to not do a lot of work tonight because that tends to stimulate my thoughts and keeps me awake.

Ideally I'd like to get to the barn early so I can work Bear. The last time I rode him I was not impressed by his behavior. Granted, he was frustraited because I had been changing out cinches, cinching then re-cinching. The only cinch I have that fits him comfortably doesn't have a roller buckle so I could NEVER get it tight enough.

I found a cinch like it that has a roller buckle, and I'd love to get it, but I am not sure if it'll fit. I've done the string test, it's not really about that, I guess I don't want it resting on "the vain".

Also thinking of getting in touch with a different saddle fitter and seeing what he really does need as far as another saddle goes. I'm not too confident that my current saddle clears his shoulders enough.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ride went good today !!!! He was way less spooky and happy to trot. Although I came back to a surprise visitor on my tack box #australianlife


----------



## gingerscout

were you trying to say I'm creepy sky, or its creepy everyone else I find has the same problem I have..LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Hope it gets sorted ginger that sounds really sus


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> were you trying to say I'm creepy sky, or its creepy everyone else I find has the same problem I have..LOL


Neither.

Reread the sentence and it reads "Especially when they said they are sold out... creepy much?" as in it's creepy they tell you after you've paid that they've suddenly sold out.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Definitely dragging my feet to go out to the barn. The day after trimming is always rough on my muscles since the hoof jack does help but ultimately I'm still bending at the waist and squatting repeatedly.

But I'm envisioning our ride and I think it'll go better this time!


----------



## gingerscout

I went and got a ride today, he was super, didn't give me an ounce of trouble with the snow or anything. He was super lovey dovey today as well. He was licking his lips a lot more than usual after the ride though, and he pooped twice on our ride, nothing usual there, but while I was spending time with him he pooped a cow patty poop, which I have seen him do before but not in a while

I had no one to take pics of me so I posted a couple of him after the ride

This is the block, I stand here and let my hooman get on and off me..lol









Being told he is a good boy, this is how people driving by usually see Ren when I am done riding.. his peep show so to speak..LOL









Told him he was a good boy some more and he finally looked at me..lol









yes I use a double bridle when I ride and keep a lead on, once ride is over if he was good, I take out bit and headstall and loosen girth as a reward


----------



## evilamc

Yay for riding!

My brother who was visiting a few days left this morning....I should go ride...I'm so unmotivated right now though lol!


----------



## gypsygirl

Well shedding season has definitely begun ! I hate it lol. I usually don't have to deal with much shedding because I body clip in late winter or early spring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm not riding today as it's just way to hot but I took Roy up and free lunged him while waiting for a friend to come and buy my old riser pad off me.


----------



## Tazzie

Glad you got to ride Ginger!

Izzie is shedding too! We don't mind it, but will make for an interesting bath in a few weeks! We plan to take before and after pics since she is NASTY right now. Going to be a huge change when we bathe her :lol:

And we rode today! I love this horse! She was so dang good! Riding again tomorrow and hopefully Monday! Then off Tuesday since we have a window guy coming to give an estimate, joy...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Glad you got to ride gscout. That isn't a double bridle though... double bridles use two bits.

~~

I also rode, and spent all day at the barn. I think I got some sun as today was quite nice.


----------



## gypsygirl

Although I hate the shedding, I just went out to feed night hay and gypsy looks beautiful with about half the hair she had this morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

I know i typoed i had a brain fart moment lol i leave halter on not double bridle


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad everybodies getting a ride in !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My cutie


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Just thought I would show you guys this I found it on Thursday afternoon, it looks like a cut ? I'm hoping not a blown out abscess but I don't think so. I'll try and get a better photo tomorrow


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And here's Lucas trying to play with a cat... his play mate options were limited this morning


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw look at the puppy !


----------



## animallover101

If it were possible, I'd like to own a grey horse one day as I think they look so pretty


----------



## Tazzie

They look pretty... right up until the find a mud pit :lol:

I love grey horses, but it's a CHORE keeping them clean!

This is not even how dirty she gets:









And will still take a lot of scrubbing to get to this:









Her tail is never white since she's a disgusting mare :lol:


----------



## animallover101

The horse in my picture for a while was always dirty when I came to see.
I was like, "Zoey, how did you get so dirty?"
She was silly girl
But at least it's easier to tell where they are dirty and need to be clean!
I saw a pretty TB that was grey:loveshower:


----------



## Tazzie

It certainly is easy to tell where the dirt is. You just get used to riding a manure stained horse because it just isn't feasible to bathe every day before riding :lol:


----------



## animallover101

True! I just think they are so pretty to look at. 
Sadly, the TB is a 4 year old so it's probably a greenie which isn't something for someone like me.


----------



## animallover101

Well tomorrow, I'm going back to the old barn...I wonder how things will be and if they will be different


----------



## evilamc

I leased a flea bitten grey TB for awhile....she was quite the priss and didn't get too dirty  My bay roan QH on the other hand liked to become a chestnut colored QH... LOL!

Got Jax out, man is he getting barnnnnn sour..but we worked at it and finally had some improvement. Crazy little youngin though.

I'M SO EXCITED! I'VE FOUND A NEW BOARDER!!! It's actually a forum member lol! Shes moving back to the area, so I gave my current boarder 30 days notice. Its just a pain having him in a private paddock..his mom is a pain in my butt when she actually comes over....and I don't trust him one bit with my mare. So excited for a better boarderrrr someone that actually wants to come out to the barn and help out some and a horse thats not a jerkface!


----------



## animallover101

Guys tell me again that I don't need another dog.(it's a different dog)


----------



## gingerscout

youze dont need anutter dog..lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You don't need another dog lol


----------



## animallover101

I feel like it's already somewhat too late as I sent them an email to find out more about it....I didn't say I was exactly interested just to find more information on it.
This time it's not a puppy


----------



## Werecat

Had a wonderful ride today! He did AWESOME in the trails we found, we were going to cross a creek but the area that they usually cross at was too deep (lovely rain...). The boarder I went riding with gave me a cinch that he said fits Bear much better than the one that came with the saddle, and it's got a roller on it; phew!

So I had a second of a scare today. I didn't have the blocker tie to tie Bear, and usually he stays without doing anything if I leave him for a minute or so. Well, the BO was doing some work on the lean to that's attached to the barn and apparently started running the saw or something while I was in the tack room. I came out to check on Bear... annnd... No Bear... LOL.

I ran down the isle, and as I'm approaching the door I see his butt and tail. Huge sigh of relief, he was facing the pastures and not the other way where the road would be. He looked like a deer in headlights when I saw him. Stepped on the lead rope and then picked it up. He never tried to run from me, but I think the unusable noise in the barn scared him.

I'm going to have to always use the blocker ties, not just to avoid that happening again (first time he's done it), but when we go trail riding which will be very soon, he'll have to be tied in the trailer.

Also, I'm concerned about the saddle; no sweat spot behind his withers. I think it's putting too much pressure toward the back half of his back. Right now he has a lousy topline, so I as thinking of getting a pad for behind the withers. anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have a thinline pad with shims for Roy as he has pockets behind his withers.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Before you pad up, have someone check the fit so you pad right.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I feel so behind....lol
Today's the last day of the rally. Ove has done so well, and Toby really did his job this week. He carted all those kids around for three hours yesterday. It's been a good week.


----------



## animallover101

So I might be going back to my old barn as it somewhat makes sense long term as when I get a horse, I can just board the horse there plus I did like my coach and everything.
I think time away is what I really needed...


----------



## Werecat

Finally got a text back in response to me saying I'd go riding this weekend, but she sent it at 12:15 and they are riding at 1. No time for me to do what I need to do to get out there in time. Plus it's 20 minutes for me to drive there anyway. 

Honestly kinda sucks because today is awesome out but in reality I should take the day off. I'm really sore all over from yesterday and heavily lacking sleep (probably why more sore than usual despite it being a more intense ride). 

Ah well. Haha. It's gorgeous out but I'm kind of feeling flat out worn out that I am not sure I'll even be going to the barn at all today despite it being absolutely gorgeous out.


----------



## gingerscout

I'd love to go ride myself, but wife has to work and I have to wait till after she leaves, daughter is supposed to go to grandmas tonight, I was hoping she would get back to me so I could drop her off and then when wife leaves at 330 I could go ride till it got dark, but so far nothing, and my cushon for time is fading away, so unless she gets back to me now I won't be going today either, which stinks because its like 64 and sunny


----------



## Werecat

Yeah that's how it is here, too. The boarder she's going riding with is the one I keep is most contact with, and she didn't send me an invite or call, so I'm thinking I may not really be invited and she was getting back to me last minute for a reason.

I do feel a little bummed out and I know right now I'm more than a hindrance because I need so much help with my silly horse. Is it awful that I'm kind of annoyed with the guy I've been seeing? I passed up on a really nice 12 year old that was completely what I was looking for because he didn't want me to spend the money... I guess honestly I could've said "it's my money to spend" and done it without him but at the time i didn't have anyone more knowledgable to come with me so it was a risk and I'd have to rely solely on a PPE. 

Ah well. I'm just feeling left out is what it comes down to. I didn't tell her another boarder and I were going riding yesterday because she never got back to me about riding at all this weekend and I didn't want to seem pushy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerscout

Le Sigh she got back to me.. 430-5 at earliest.. great 35 min drive both ways and its dark by 6, looks like today is out.. I have from 345-430 and have no one to watch daughter or from 530 ish to 6 if lucky... guess today isn't happening, its always the really nice days my schedule doesn't work for people.. when there is 3 feet of snow everyone is like sure go..ha ha. Maybe one weekend she will watch daughter before 5 pm on a Sunday


----------



## gypsygirl

Why don't you take your daughter with ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

I just free jumped my crazy beasts in the pasture. Haha I was working harder than anyone ! Lots of kicking and bucking going on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

I'm hoping one of the interviews I had last week, will land me a job so then I can start to really dream the possibilities of having a horse. It would be part time(mostly because of school) until Mayish then full time! 
So far, I have one more this week on Wednesday.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm supposed to ride today but we shall see if that pans out.


----------



## gingerscout

well hopefully one of us gets to ride today.. and now its raining here.. so I guess I'm not riding for sure.. oh well.. maybe tomorrow


----------



## evilamc

I want to go ride....and my horses are in my backyard so I don't have much excuse not too lol! I've just done a tonnnnn of work around the barn and then groomed a clients dog so I'm kinda pooped!! I still have to work on two websites tonight too  I'm so excited for my new boarder though and some stuff is finally drying up so I'm able to actually get stuff cleannnnn!

Maybe if I relax a few minutes I can muster up the energy to ride before feeding


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

We're headed home from the rally....what a blast! Toby did great packing all the kids around, ove did great standing around and getting treats and letting the kids pet him...saw cows...drove in the mud...shot my first full auto....


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm just not feeling it today


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well no riding for me, even though I want to. We're supposed to go to game night with some friends but Andrew is being really whiney about it. Sigh. Boys.

I don't really want to go either 'cause we're both tired, but he's insisting that no matter how much he whines and complains and it would be bad friend manners not to go. But he won't let me make an excuse. I even offered to say I had a migraine. So this will be an interesting time.


----------



## gingerscout

Ok so im at my dads house to visit he had to run and left it open and dark.. been here 10 min and already heard 3 voices and gotten chills a few times and while typing right now im hearing another.. eff this im going to wait in car


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I don't do spooky houses or things. I had a Bloody Mary dream when I was 11 and woke up with sleep paralysis so I still refuse to have mirrors in my bedroom or go anywhere with one after 3am.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I rode!!!!

And Sky was beyond perfect.. he was 100% genuinely himself, all calm and attentive. He was focusing so hard on me, and not once did he spook despite gusts of 25mph+

Didn't capture it on camera though


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yay ! Happy for you!


----------



## Tazzie

I'm sorry so many of you guys didn't get to ride today  it's supposed to rain all day here on Tuesday, so we're trying to get riding in when we can. Show is coming up too quickly to have too many days off!

And Izzie was FABULOUS. I was so happy! AND Nick recorded it for me. Best hubby ever! It was gusting out, kids were playing in the trailer and with their tricycles, so she was a bit distracted. But still did SO well!

https://youtu.be/OlS3-g3w-5w


----------



## evilamc

Wow Izzy looks amazingggg! Her trot is beautiful!

How cute is Orianna in her new purple pad









Rather then eat her dinner she decided to take a roll


----------



## gingerscout

speaking of pads, I am going to cancel my other order tomorrow, stateline tack had the one I wanted for cheaper on sale, in the color I originally wanted with free shipping so I save $30.. score for me..LOL


----------



## ManicMini

Evil, I love that saddle you have on Orianna. What kind is it? 

I went out today with a fearless attitude. I pulled Ransom out of the field and saddled him up for our first solo ride in months. He naturally threw a tantrum and tried his best imitation of a saddle bronc but I shut down every attempt as just as quick as it started. 

We rode all over, going through and over every obstacle we could find to keep his mind off of the herd. The only problem I had is every time i'd give him release for slowing down, he'd try to speed back up smh. Ransom is a nervous sweater so he was soaked in no time, even worse is he was in a bone jarring pace that I couldn't get him out of. 

We definitely have a lot of things to work on but I feel like we made quite a bit of progress.


----------



## evilamc

Ha ManicMini sounds like my last two rides with Jax  Yesterday he didn't get to go back home till he had his head on right and walked!! He was a total sweatball too!

The saddle is an EZ-Fit Treeless, I just picked it up used its quite comfortable and seems to be working out great! Jax has been kinda an idiot last few rides with it...but hes only being an idiot when heading back to trailer/home.....so I think its more so him then the saddle. If I do decide I like the saddle for him too I'm going to sell my Tucker Endurance saddle and order Jax a black and blue EZ-Fit . I just feel like if he had an issue with the saddle he wouldn't be so happy to canter around and gait so well LOL, hes just getting BARN SOURRRRRR Because he loves his Ori!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Not much going on in my neck of the woods. I didn't ride today way to hot it's like 32 degrees ugh. I did give Roy a bath and I took a picture of something I found on his foot maybe you guys will know what it is ? Otherwise I'll be calling my trimmer/vet to have a look. 


I also started a thread about changing Roys diet if anyone wants to weigh in on it :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Raina, the picture is too closely focused and blurry.

Could you take one from farther away, and then one detailed close up but clear?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

These turned out better. He doesn't seem to mind or protest when I start poking it


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It looks like the heel bulb is peeling. If he didn't flinch or pull away and there isn't heat then it's probably just normal 'shedding' if you will.
I'd keep an eye on it though.

How due is he?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Not another 3 weeks until he is due I think. We are on a 5 week trim schedule instead of 4 because we are using a different trimmer until my regular one comes back. The grounds been really hard so his feet are growing faster then normal.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'd also reach out to loosie, and maybe can confirm or tell you what it is you are seeing


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I was going to start a new hoof thread anyway to see if his feet were any better then they were a year a go


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Took buddy to the dog park and he made a friend lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> I'm sorry so many of you guys didn't get to ride today  it's supposed to rain all day here on Tuesday, so we're trying to get riding in when we can. Show is coming up too quickly to have too many days off!
> 
> And Izzie was FABULOUS. I was so happy! AND Nick recorded it for me. Best hubby ever! It was gusting out, kids were playing in the trailer and with their tricycles, so she was a bit distracted. But still did SO well!
> 
> https://youtu.be/OlS3-g3w-5w


I just watched this and it was beautiful!


----------



## animallover101

Guys, I'm going to do it...
I'm going to see Ember(soonish)


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks Evilamc and Raina! She's a lot better than she was when we started legging back up earlier this year! Still needs a chiro adjustment, but she's wanting to work now which makes me happy! She gets adjusted on Saturday, so she'll be much happier soon!

I LOVE the pad Evilamc! I love following your journal! Jax and Ori are just too cute!!

I wish I could help you with the hoof Raina  I have no idea what it could be. I hope Loosie can weigh in, or if you could send a picture to your farrier? Just to get an idea? At least he's not ouchy on it! And it looks like Buddy had a good time! He is too cute!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky went out with my friend's horse this morning. They groomed each other within 10 minutes. So cute!

Then the jerk horse was added, and my horse was back to being chased and ditched. This is going to sound bad, but I want to sort that horse out with a crop. He's so spoiled.


----------



## SorrelHorse

My farrier always told me "as long as it's detached and they don't flinch, you can cut it off."

Selena's feet like to peel a lot for some reason. I always snip it off. Yours might become that way after some time.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Looks like I'm job hunting. Andrew just keeps complaining about how late I come home at night and how awful it is. Every time I have said I could find other work he always tells me not to "make a rash decision" but two nights ago it was a big argument and I'm just tired of dealing with it now. Tired of him complaining and I'm tired of not being home in the evenings and weekends. Feels like we hardly get any time to do anything.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That sucks sorrel :/ I feel that way now that I'm back at uni and I just have so much to do. I hope you find a job that works :/ 


I'm not sure what it is at first I'm pretty sure it was a cut and I put stuff on it but then it's changed..


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

That sucks sorrel. It's hard when your partner works crazy hours, so I kinda know how your significant other feels, but it's no reason to argue. Especially after being wishy washy on the subject in the first place. He should have just been honest about his feelings and stuck to it, instead of stringing you along....

Everybody's happy to be home on my end...the baby slept through the night last night...until ten thirty this morning. Only hubby is having it rough...his new boss had people digging through his tools while we were gone....I wish I could nut punch that jerk.


----------



## gypsygirl

I feel your pain sorrel. We work different shifts and we both work weekends. We are lucky we get dinner together some weekends. We have been talking at 3am when he gets home for about an hour, but only bc pregnancy does not allow me to sleep much. I just feel lucky we both have good jobs and we should be able to have better schedules in the next year or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> That sucks sorrel. It's hard when your partner works crazy hours, so I kinda know how your significant other feels, but it's no reason to argue. Especially after being wishy washy on the subject in the first place. He should have just been honest about his feelings and stuck to it, instead of stringing you along....
> 
> Everybody's happy to be home on my end...the baby slept through the night last night...until ten thirty this morning. Only hubby is having it rough...his new boss had people digging through his tools while we were gone....I wish I could nut punch that jerk.


Hahahahahahhsha sorry I am laughing at the last part ! 


My partner and I work nights and then I am either at uni or out feeding the horse. We just had our 4 year anniversary and we didn't do anything or really see each other.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Thanks guys. Would be nice if I could get something at a breakfast place, could work mornings, be off at two and riding by 2:30 - but the server market around here is super competitive, not sure how much luck I'll have. I can't work full time either because of the horses, since training requires me at least five hours or so a day as well.


----------



## animallover101

I got one of the jobs I applied for!!!
But it's not the one I truly want but it's better than nothing! 
Looks loke my dreams of getting a horse is probable by my birthday(in June)!


----------



## gingerscout

Congrats, I know that must make you feel good


----------



## animallover101

gingerscout said:


> Congrats, I know that must make you feel good


It feels great!
I can leave my crappy fast food job that doesn't offer me anything to something else! 
I do work two jobs right now but one is a school job that ends when school ends so I need something for the summer and my crappy fast food job probably wouldn't offer me enough hours(the head boss there does not like me)


----------



## gingerscout

threw some new pics of Ren up, I tweaked my back so no riding, although the weather was perfect today


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Thats great animal!!!! So happy for you!

Ginger I am so happy you got to see Ren today..


Hey Sky and other who would like to chime in I put some videos up of Roy and I wanted you guys to have a look? I think I can see a limp but I am not sure


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Also don't listen to it with sound as I am really loud lol


----------



## gingerscout

its ok the pics of Ren I posted make him look like he has crooked legs, I know he toes out some, he always has, but usually not this bad looking, and I know he's due for a trim, he's just a lower priced horse to plod around on, not a speed demon or jumper or etc


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Raina with sound you can hear the irregular gait on video 2. I definitely think it's front right and it's slightly affecting the left hind.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yeah I think that might be the foot with the bulb cut thing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

If your farrier has hoof testers, get him to hoof test the **** out of that hoof, and others, to see if that's the issue.

And check for heat.


----------



## Werecat

I hate computers... Specifically mine right now. USBs went completely wonky out of the blue, and now I can't even navigate through my BIOS to check things. My very expensive mouse has been rendered useless on my work/main computer, but works fine on my parents', so it's DEFINITELY the friggen computer. This thing is a custom made work horse and this is the first real issues I've run into since building it 3 years ago. I feel like pulling my eyes out, missing deadlines because of it.

Also, medical bills started coming in and my insurance is trying to **** me by not paying for my labworks and such, claiming they were medically unnecessary when it was quite the contrary, they are very necessary and we found problems that needed addressing through them.

I feel like 2015 was such an AWESOME year (minus losing my heart-dog), and 2016 has just been so unbelievably repulsive so far. I am trying so hard not to be negative but these issues keep snowballing.

Positive note for today? I didn't smash my computer with a hammer like I so fantasized doing. At least building a new one is tax deductible lol! Also I have a very huge love for my machine, this is the first time I've actually been this mad at it, it almost feels like my spouse has betrayed me, hahaha (not really, but really). I keep threatening to go Office Space on it, but it isn't helping


----------



## Tazzie

That's good Animal. What kind of job?

Raina, I'll take a look in a few! Though I'd definitely get him checked out if there is even a question.

Were, that sucks  how hard would it be to fix? Could you take it somewhere?

Ginger, sorry to hear about your back 

I did get out and ride yesterday. Wasn't our best, but ended on some good notes. She gets adjusted Saturday, thank god!


----------



## evilamc

Were did you build it yourself or buy it custom built? My husbands gaming computer from cyberpowerpc does same things!!! Its crazy...I think it has a bad motherboard or something. I overpaid and bought my gaming laptop from Origin almost 5 years ago and its still going strong. We discovered part of his issue was his USB hub crapping out but even after replacing that hes still having trouble.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ok, I'm in full panic mode. I just got a text from my husband saying he's been fired. He's worked the same job for fifteen years, been completely loyal to the company...they owe him over 1400 hours of overtime....we've been working on a lawsuit to sue for the overtime owed...now we have a case for wrongful termination....but holy effing eff I'm freaking out.....ughhhhh


----------



## animallover101

Tazzie said:


> That's good Animal. What kind of job?
> 
> Raina, I'll take a look in a few! Though I'd definitely get him checked out if there is even a question.
> 
> Were, that sucks  how hard would it be to fix? Could you take it somewhere?
> 
> Ginger, sorry to hear about your back
> 
> I did get out and ride yesterday. Wasn't our best, but ended on some good notes. She gets adjusted Saturday, thank god!


Retail job


Also guys I have a question
What is the true difference between Beginner, Intermediate, and Advanced rider?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

In my opinion, a beginner can be from never riding a horse before, to being able to walk, trot, canter, steer, stop, abd back. 

An intermediate rider goes from that, to being able to do small jumps, turns on the fore and hind, side pass, gallop, navigate a barrel pattern at a trot or canter, navigate a trail, and ride out small bucks, bolts and spooks. 

An advanced rider can do all of that, plus the big jumps, the spins, the speed patterns, ride the big buckers, bolters, rearers, and train a horse to do the manuevers that the rider knows how to do.


----------



## evilamc

So Raynors been needing a haircut for like a month now...I always dread doing it because he flops around like a fish the whole time...It took all morning but I finally got up and did it.

Progression of his haircut:
Me: Raynor lets go give you a hair cut!
Raynor: Flops over to avoid being picked up
Me: Comeeee onn lets go give you a hair cut!!!!
Raynor: Continues to flop over and wiggle like a fish.

So I finally catch him and start...I tell him half way through we're trying something different today and he gave me "that face".

Once done he's the happiest little boy though..hes chasing Dandylion all over the house and playing with toys. I don't think I like his ears being long...and may take his legs shorter my husband hates that I left them full lol! Soooo may be in for a round two!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Was lucky to get out and go on a ride yesterday. First one in at least a week, though I had lunged him three days prior. Nav was so great! I don't know what it was but he was so well behaved and listening and working, instead of acting spooky and looking all around. 

We did some carrot stretches and it is obvious how unflexible he is. I actually heard his neck pop when we flexed to the right! :O So we're definitely going to work those into our routine even more now, along with belly lifts and leg stretches.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh my gosh Analisa!!! That's so shocking!

I'm glad you're working on getting things sorted out! What a stressful situation 

Let me know if you need to vent


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Sky, it's freaking crazy. They hired a new super in a couple months ago, and since then everything's gone to hell in a handbasket. The super went after my husband about drinking (he's been sober for 21 years) about our marriage, about his uniform, about our truck, and the biggest is about the tools. My husband has a tool/equipment inventory of 250,000 dollars, abd they're trying to say it doesn'tbelong to him just because it's in the company shop....It's insane. I'm so ****ed and freaking terrified....this might mean I have to send my horses to our Orlando property for the unforeseeable future.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Sky, it's freaking crazy. They hired a new super in a couple months ago, and since then everything's gone to hell in a handbasket. The super went after my husband about drinking (he's been sober for 21 years) about our marriage, about his uniform, about our truck, and the biggest is about the tools. My husband has a tool/equipment inventory of 250,000 dollars, abd they're trying to say it doesn'tbelong to him just because it's in the company shop....It's insane. I'm so ****ed and freaking terrified....this might mean I have to send my horses to our Orlando property for the unforeseeable future.....


Jesus, I hope you rip them a new one. That's criminal on their part.


----------



## Werecat

Omg Ana I am so sorry  I hope you and your husband win both those cases and soon! Corporations are the modern day devil. One bad apple can ruin so much for so many innocent people. I am keeping you two in my thoughts and hope everything turns out in your favor.



Bad computer issues render work a bit impossible these days, but I'm trying to be crafty and make things work until I can have more time to either buy new parts and rebuild, or fix the errors ASAP if they're driver related. To my understanding this is a common issue with my model motherboard.

I like my job, but when computer problems arise and deadlines are closing in on me, it makes me want to curl up and cry like a 4 year old child that lost their favorite stuffed bunny which I may or may not have done last night, haha!


----------



## jenkat86

Analisa- I'm sorry to hear about your husband! I wonder about this a lot in our household. My husband and I both work for the same company, and it makes me nervous to have all our eggs in one basket, so to speak. I hope your husband finds something else soon! 

Our first ranch sorting show of the season is a week from Saturday. Our first ranch show is just a hair over 2 months away. My trainer has been doing a wonderful job getting Coco in shape and he informed me today that when I come out later he has a new plan for the both of us to lead up to show season. It makes me a little nervous...but I guess that's why I pay the guy.


----------



## evilamc

Oh wow Ana I'm so sorry! I don't know how they can even say that! I hope it all works out though...

Heres a cute puppy I just did to maybe cheer ya up? His mom said take him short...shorts boring...so I made him a bad a**









Were I totally get where your coming from! I only have one computer right now and when things are acting up I about have a heart attack!!! I ended up buying a WD Cloud so I can back things up easier and then get to them from one of my husbands computers now if I ever have to lol!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh no Ana !!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

He's been home a few hours now...on the phone almost the whole time...He's got another job lined up in Orlando, not dead set at all, but promising. And thank all things holy it's not a golf course job. I mean really really thank freaking god, Jesus, buddah, Zeus....idgaf who....

But if he gets this job in Orlando, that means moving our camper up behind his dad's place (still the same 220 acres where our plot is) and living out of that with a toddler, two dogs, and two adults....my horses will be happy though...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That really sucks Ana


----------



## evilamc

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> He's been home a few hours now...on the phone almost the whole time...He's got another job lined up in Orlando, not dead set at all, but promising. And thank all things holy it's not a golf course job. I mean really really thank freaking god, Jesus, buddah, Zeus....idgaf who....
> 
> But if he gets this job in Orlando, that means moving our camper up behind his dad's place (still the same 220 acres where our plot is) and living out of that with a toddler, two dogs, and two adults....my horses will be happy though...


Oh my thats a lot for a little camper lol! Hopefully you all love each other  Thats great that you have what sounds like a good plan though!


----------



## gingerscout

sorry to hear that.. I would be raising holy hell if they were trying to take my tools.. That would be grounds for cracking skulls for me.
New saddle pad check
New Reins Check
New Bit Check
Now I can use my new headstall and see how he looks, now if it wasn't freezing rain/ snowing

I had someone skim my card and buy a $150 dollar pair of shoes in Minnesota the other day, we caught it and shut it down, but kind of chafes my hide
Now to get Ren's teeth scheduled and Ferrier to come to help him, his toe out gets worse when a trim is due


----------



## gingerscout

oh and when at Tractor supply we found a Giant and I mean GIANT stuffed horse on clearance. It took up the whole backseat of the car and its head was against the window.. 6 foot long at least, my daughter is thrilled she has her own almost life sized laying pony.. ha ha


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

And it doesn't stop at the tools....we have a bull dozer, a deuce, a military shelter, abd a motorcycle there too. And they won't let him back on property to get them because the security chief (the one who perpetuated the lie that got him fired) told the gm we had guns and were a "liability". Vile, pathetic, worms. All of them.


----------



## Werecat

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> And it doesn't stop at the tools....we have a bull dozer, a deuce, a military shelter, abd a motorcycle there too. And they won't let him back on property to get them because the security chief (the one who perpetuated the lie that got him fired) told the gm we had guns and were a "liability". Vile, pathetic, worms. All of them.



I had this happen to me at one job, my superior claimed I was stealing money from the company. I had zero access to any finances without her aiding me. I never stole a pen, let alone money. If that were to have happened it would've been with her there!

I really hope this passes for you guys soon and you get your things back to you unharmed and everything accounted for.

Evilmac, yes I am ocd about backups lol. I have 3 backup drives, but I don't have a raid setup so I manually do backups each month. It's better than nothing If something were to happen to my secondary drive in my computer, which is separate from the operating system. Learned my lesson about that lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> And it doesn't stop at the tools....we have a bull dozer, a deuce, a military shelter, abd a motorcycle there too. And they won't let him back on property to get them because the security chief (the one who perpetuated the lie that got him fired) told the gm we had guns and were a "liability". Vile, pathetic, worms. All of them.


That's insane!!!


----------



## gingerscout

I hope this impact gel pad works well, its the red and black one I originally wanted, but man oh man its got some heft to it.. heaviest pad I have felt in a long time


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Holy! How dare they!


----------



## animallover101

I may see Ember on Sunday(if the person gets back to me)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I had such a bad day, though I did get a ride in.

Huge midterm tomorrow and I haven't studied because I'm in "verge of crying" mode and my brain doesn't work.

Can this week just be over already?

:/


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I had such a bad day, though I did get a ride in.
> 
> Huge midterm tomorrow and I haven't studied because I'm in "verge of crying" mode and my brain doesn't work.
> 
> Can this week just be over already?
> 
> :/


    

Hope you're alright!

I have med calcs next week and I am just not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## gingerscout

sorry sky hope tomorrow is better for you
I put my new gear together and it looks great, hope to get Ren modeled in it soon..lol, I threw a couple of pics up


----------



## SorrelHorse

I got to go to schutzhund today for the first time in weeks. Was very happy with Zico's performance. Though I am still subconsciously trying to "help" him by baiting him with my hand in the heel. I don't even know it's happening until the trainer says something. lol. Whoops. It's like when you start a young horse and a year later you have to remind yourself it's broke...Same thing.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Haha 


Update on buddy: he is no longer going in the house and his number 2s are solid yay! Only thing we are having an issue with is biting he seems to bite and when you discipline him he would get more aggressive and recall when we were at the dog park he was just ignoring us.


----------



## jenkat86

gingerscout said:


> I hope this impact gel pad works well, its the red and black one I originally wanted, but man oh man its got some heft to it.. heaviest pad I have felt in a long time


Wait til it get's sweaty!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Raina, my late dog Rockford was a bitey puppy. If you went to discipline him, he'd snap at you. My husband fixed it in one sitting. 

Rockford went to snap at him out off aggression over being dragged out from under a desk....my husband beat the ever loving crap out of him...I mean that dog feared for his life...I walked into the office because I heard the dog screaming...my husband told me to leave because I wouldn't like what was going on. 

That dog came out of that office a changed pup. He still would growl and snap at strangers, but he never again went after my husband or I, and when my daughter came along he protected her fiercely. He had to learn that his humans were the dominant dogs, and he never questioned it again.


While I don't condone viciously beating a dog in almost any circumstance, a dog who snaps out of pure aggression needs to be handled forcefully, or someone could end up seriously hurt.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Well....It's official. I'm moving Annie and Toby up to the Orlando property indefinitely. They eat the most, and too cut feed costs we're turning them out on the pasture. 

I also have to give up my boarding/leasing/lessons business. We're going to stop renting my barn, and go to just renting the one stall for ove. Though eventually, he'll be moved up to the pasture too. 

Because if my husband gets the job with universal (abd possibly even if he doesn't) we'll all be moving up there over the next couple of months.


I just want to curl into a ball and cry.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Well....It's official. I'm moving Annie and Toby up to the Orlando property indefinitely. They eat the most, and too cut feed costs we're turning them out on the pasture.
> 
> I also have to give up my boarding/leasing/lessons business. We're going to stop renting my barn, and go to just renting the one stall for ove. Though eventually, he'll be moved up to the pasture too.
> 
> Because if my husband gets the job with universal (abd possibly even if he doesn't) we'll all be moving up there over the next couple of months.
> 
> 
> I just want to curl into a ball and cry.



I am so sorry Ana  I wish there was something we could do !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I am going simple with Roys diet he now getting Lucerne chaff/best guess minerals/linseeds and hay. He doesn't like Rhodes that much but I got a bale because he will be hungry but I'm still waiting on linseeds and grassy Lucerne hay for him. I am employing the 'if you're hungry you'll eat it'


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I do that with my horses. They don't much like coastal. They're ok with t/a, love o/a, abd live for straight alfalfa. T/a is easy for me to get, so that's mostly what they eat. But every once in a while all I can get is coastal. So I put it out, and when they get hungry enough, they succumb to eating it. Straight alfalfa is a rare treat. 

Right now they're also getting a 10/10 sweet feed and flax seed. It's turned Annie's coat gloriously shiny. Not so much for Toby, abd I'm still waiting for ove to shed out.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I do that with my horses. They don't much like coastal. They're ok with t/a, love o/a, abd live for straight alfalfa. T/a is easy for me to get, so that's mostly what they eat. But every once in a while all I can get is coastal. So I put it out, and when they get hungry enough, they succumb to eating it. Straight alfalfa is a rare treat.
> 
> Right now they're also getting a 10/10 sweet feed and flax seed. It's turned Annie's coat gloriously shiny. Not so much for Toby, abd I'm still waiting for ove to shed out.


Lucerne in hay for Is just to expensive it's $25 a bale and Rhodes is $14 although the if we buy from a farmer it's $9. It's really raining at the moment


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

25 a bale?! I hope those are huge bales! I get t/a for 15. 70lb bales.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> 25 a bale?! I hope those are huge bales! I get t/a for 15. 70lb bales.


Not really not sure how much we get in a bale but maybe like 12-15 biscuits


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Just trimmed Annie's feet to prepare her for life on the pasture....holy hard dry feet batman. On one hand...yes! Healthy feet! On the other hand...ouch!My arms and legs are like jelly! Trimmed her a little short to make up for possibly not seeing her for the next two months...but she should hold up fine. It's Toby I worry about. He's got crushed heels that are a constant battle. It's gotten better over the last year, but do his toes grow. So I'll be taking a bunch of toe off of him, and bringing those heels back as far as is safe. And hoping I can get to him again in a month. Ove it's good for another three weeks, and he's staying home with me, so his trim will be right on time. 

Anybody else dealt with crushed heels? How long did it take for your horse to grow straight and even?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I just worked it out our bales are between 20-25kg


----------



## Werecat

So sorry to be reading this, Analisa.

Switched back to my other medication or anxiety/etc. plus another as needed anti-anxiety... so coming off of the other stuff that probably was overkill for me that was making me a depressive-nutso. I'm feeling positive, I can't wait to feel "normal" again, especially now that winter is lifting, I want to get in as much time with Bearbear as possible and be able to ride as much as I can, hence on the search for that proper saddle.

I've been in touch with my cousin's daughter's trainer. She teaches hunter/jumper/etc. and has offered to give me lessons (where I'd start from the ground up of course, all I've been doing is trail riding)! We got in touch over a couple of saddles she's selling for clients, so I may have a professional trainer to go to for furthering my riding outside of just trail. I think the farm is about an hour away, but honestly she's been an amazing coach for my cousin's daughter and I'm sure she has some great lesson horses. I've never thought about what if I can advance into maybe training for shows, but the idea has become more and more appealing to me even though endurance has been my goal.

Also, got the contact info of another master saddle fitter in the area and may reach out to her instead of trying to get back in touch with the other. I'm still interested in getting him fit for an endurance/trail saddle, but that's an expensive proposition and I'm not sure if that's something I should wait a while until his topline improves or...? Ideally I want a comfortable long distance saddle, but for light riding around the neighborhood and working on flat work, I wouldn't mind a nice all purpose saddle.


----------



## evilamc

Were check out EZ-fit treeless saddles..I'm usually terrified of treeless but this one is so near with the built in panels and its soooo adjustable. I'm really liking the used one I picked up. It's secure and comfortable for me and both horses have been moving out...almost too well...in it lol!

Ana my last horse had crushed heels ha I had one farrier try to say it was just his confirmation and would never change! I changed farriers and each trim they were getting better. You got to get that toe back, swipe the heels back and make sure your frogs are healthy. If your frogs aren't healthy the heels compress more and it just all goes downhill lol!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've been working on Sky's since last August and they're finally coming under him more. It's been just over 6 months.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Speaking of Sky, he is FINALLY starting to settle into his routine. It has taken awhile likely because he missed being a part of a herd. Now he's very calm, poops along the edge of his stall, pees in one spot, drinks lots of water, and isn't wasting his eye by throwing it everywhere (even in the hay bag, he's talented)


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

His feet just don't grow well. They're healthy, the frogs are a little thin, not in composition, but they're longer than I'd like. That's gotten better since I've started bringing the toes back more. But his feet are just so slow growing. Bleh. 

So I'm going out for drinks with my mom tonight, we leave to take the horses up to the pasture tomorrow morning. My mom is taking the baby for the weekend, which means I'll have the opportunity to go for one nice long trail ride with my best girl Annie. Could be the last ride I get for a long time.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I got Mayzi moved into a stall for a suspensory injury. Unfortunate, but hopefully better in a few months according to the vet.

Selena, Zoey, and one of my horses in training are going to a show next weekend. All speed events this time. The training horses owner, a young boy, is going to come with me and Andrew. I will be glad not to have to ride multiple horses this time around.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I am LIVID! That vile pompous disgusting slimey loathsome rat of a pathetic dim witted evil little man....

My husband went to get our deuce and shelter today from his old job...they tried to feed him a contract and a check, (the contract had a gag clause, and a no sue clause and formally terminated his employment), that my husband didn't sign, and then they told him that all of his tools, unless he could provide a receipt for them, belonged to that god forsaken soul sucking company! They threw out all of his paint, and God knows what else, had FOUR cops there and demanded a search of his truck before abd after retrieving his belongings, and told him that he wasn't going to leave with any of his tools or he'd be arrested for stealing! UGHHHHH! I'm beyond furious. That's 250000 worth of tools abd equipment...lathe, welding machines, drill press, hand tools, air tools, the dozer...the list just goes on and on...stuff he's had for twenty+ years!! 

As soon as this lawsuit goes up, I'm going to find every avenue possible and blast this place. I hope it burns to the ground.


----------



## evilamc

Mannnn Ana I don't even know what I'd do in the position!! Does he have any way to prove it was his?

I just got fired lol....So my boss ever since I started working for her has been weird and nitpicky about my grooms...I;ve been grooming 5x longer then her (literally) and have my certifications. I'm always feeling put down by her so I decided to post some pics in a private grooming facebook group for critique. Shes all butthurt that I did that and called me and told me to come pick up my stuff tomorrow. "I didn't realize how unhappy you were" ...yeah I'm unhappy when I feel like you hate how I groom when I'm grooming by the book. Oh and the groomers that did post and critiqued my grooms said how beautiful they were. Screw her.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh !! I am so sorry to both of you!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Evil that sucks that you got fired, I bet your former boss is just jealous that your trims are so well liked, and that your more qualified than she is. Got any plans for what to do next?

The thing is, when he brought his tools when he first went to work there, they did An inventory on his stuff, and had it in paperwork that he owned it, but the company would insure anything broken, stolen, or lost. But since there's new management there, they just assumed that all of the equipment belonged to them...when my husband gave them all of the inventory abd insurance information, they refused to review it (because god forbid they be wrong). And now, their refusing to look into their own records to see what's the truth (again, in denial and trying to get all of his equipment for themselves) 

What's going to happen, is our lawyer is going to subpoena all of that information, and slap them in the face with their own stupidity. We have one hell of a case against them.


----------



## Werecat

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> We have one hell of a case against them.


That's great! Get those smug p.o.s to eat their words/actions!

Evil, I second what Analisa said about your ex-boss. She's totally jealous that you're probably younger and way more qualified. Speaking of which, do you think you have the ability (business license/insurance wise/etc) to maybe start your own grooming business? For some reason I was under the impression you worked for yourself.

Also, for the EZ-Treeless saddles, I will look into them. I've also been recommended to try out Ghost Treeless as well.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh Ana that's going to be awesome!

Were I was told to check out ghosts as well I just found them very unappealing lol!

I actually do have a business from home and I am an LLC already no need for license in Ohio which is cool...just haven't started advertising yet since my kennels renovations aren't done  I do have a teeny client list right now though! I made and ordered business cards so I'll start advertising soon. Sadly the repairs from the ice storm to my kennel my not be done till April when my dad can visit again  I'm about to head over and pick up all my stuff and stop at the pet supply plus to apply. I've never wanted to work at a place like that but I can suck it up for a few months till I'm ready to go from home! They'll at least appreciate my dedication to learn and how hard I've worked for my certifications. What's really funny is I posted on my critique thread that my boss fired me after seeing it and other groomers started callinghernames lol!!! They have no idea WHO my boss actually is or WHERE j worked because I kept that private so it's not like I called her out personally.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So happy for you Alicia, good riddance of that awful boss. You're going to do so well once your kennel is ready again!

I saw Sky this morning and turned him out. He's doing much better, but visibly shedding from a distance (I curry him like 30 minutes every day LOL so it's not like I'm not doing my job) 

I rode yesterday so I'm sore... and therefore put doing chores off till it's warmer out. I love weekends, that little bit of leeway really helps.

NEXT Sunday is my lungeline lesson. So excited.


----------



## gingerscout

Tonight is the Last Mythbusters episode, it's bittersweet. I have watched every episode from the start 10+ years ago, the show has used one of my viewer submitted myths, and when Myspace was huge, I used to talk to kari, tory and grant quite often before the show blew up, that's how I got a myth on the show, and the awesome part was they talked back, even would post on my wall. The show made them get rid of those 3 last year due to budget cuts, and pulled the plug this year because it was no longer profitable


----------



## mmcleodk

Such a shame I loved that show, I loved the three muskateers!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'm in tears. We just loaded Annie and Toby. We just got on the turnpike headed for our Orlando property. I have to say goodbye to my horses for who knows how long. My heart is breaking. My husband is crying. 

A few things I'm happy about. I don't ever have to sell my horses. I don't ever have to give them away. We have a safe place, with plenty of good green grass, where they will be happy. This goodbye is not forever. It's just a "see you later". And ove is still home with me. I still have my little horse to comfort me. 

Some people don't give a care in the world for what happens to the people they screw over. Some people are fine watching families suffer and struggle because of something that person did. To those people, I give you my middle finger, and tell you to go eat worms. There's a special place in hell for those people.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sending so many hugs your way, lady!


----------



## evilamc

Aw Ana I'm sorry  Its going to be hard but at least you know they're fat and happy and you'll be together again soon!!!!

I went and picked up my stuff from work this morning. Crazy boss lady had already packed allllll of it up and had it in a giant pile. Of course she forgot a few things...things that were literally right next to other things of mine she DID pack. When I was done carrying everything out (took a few trips) I smiled and waved to her and said "Thanks it was fun!" and left. She was like "Good luck." I don't need good luck from you I got this.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sorry Ana  


And good you evil you got this!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Well Roys not happy we are soaking his foot in Epsom salts incase of infection left over from the access and he is not impressed lol


----------



## Werecat

evilamc said:


> Ohhh Ana that's going to be awesome!
> 
> Were I was told to check out ghosts as well I just found them very unappealing lol!


To be honest, that was my feeling about them too. I'll definitely look into the EZ Fit Saddles, I really like yours 

And I respect your attitude! You'll do great, and here's to hoping your dad can get those renos knocked out quickly so you can get your own show on the road. 




AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Some people don't give a care in the world for what happens to the people they screw over. Some people are fine watching families suffer and struggle because of something that person did. To those people, I give you my middle finger, and tell you to go eat worms. There's a special place in hell for those people.


I honestly feel those types of jerk-offs will screw over enough people, they'll hit one that will make them regret doing what they do. I'm hoping you and your husband are those people with this case you have. Ugh. This whole thing is making me angry and I'm just reading about it!


Today I felt lousy. Woke up, felt run down again for the third day in a row, but I forced myself to get moving and went tot he farm. Boy I'm glad I did... Bear was a babydoll. He was a bit fresh during lunging (really working on mastering just a verbal "whoa" from any gait to get him to stop), and he did decently, but not nearly as good as he was doing when I was able to work with him regularly.

Spoke to my BO, she has a synthetic saddle that's about my seat size she told me to try, so we're going to test it tomorrow on Bear and see how it fits him. Fingers crossed it fits better than my current saddle and he finds it comfortable. For me, I don't care if it doesn't fit me just right, it's only temporary. I just want a tiny bit more time so I can get the right saddle and not rush into something. Spring is rushing up quickly, and I will have to get something before I go on an actual ride-ride.


----------



## evilamc

The EZ-Fit website is pretty terrible buttt theres two facebook groups, one is like an official group and the other is a group with people that own them so you can ask for advice and what not. I've found the advice group very helpful when adjusting it to get the fit right! Also both groups help show off all the different options you can get. Sorry you aren't feeling well! Good luck with the saddle from your BO.

Haha poor Roy! They never realize what we're doing is to actually HELP them not KILL them!!!


----------



## gingerscout

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Some people don't give a care in the world for what happens to the people they screw over. Some people are fine watching families suffer and struggle because of something that person did. To those people, I give you my middle finger, and tell you to go eat worms. There's a special place in hell for those people.



This was my old BO who gave me all those troubles, she has made an enemy for life and I hope she burns forever for the things she has done to me and others


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> This was my old BO who gave me all those troubles, she has made an enemy for life and I hope she burns forever for the things she has done to me and others


What? You want a human being to BURN??

What?


----------



## gingerscout

figure of speech yes, burn in h*ll for what she did, like literally set on fire.. NO..LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> figure of speech yes, burn in h*ll for what she did, like literally set on fire.. NO..LOL


What did they do? I think I missed it.

I'm glad you didn't mean set on fire :neutral:


----------



## animallover101

Does anyone know anything about mild stringhalt in horse?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well I'm hurt. And my day ruined.

And Sky's backsore so... trifecta of crap.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well I'm hurt. And my day ruined.
> 
> And Sky's backsore so... trifecta of crap.


What happened ?


----------



## gingerscout

Bye all Thanks sky for showing me your true colors, people love to see one side of a story and immediately judge someone without hearing the other side, I think you can figure it out.. Last post for me here, now to figure out how to lock my threads


----------



## gypsygirl

My dog had so much fun playing today !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gingerscout said:


> Bye all Thanks sky for showing me your true colors, people love to see one side of a story and immediately judge someone without hearing the other side, I think you can figure it out.. Last post for me here, now to figure out how to lock my threads


Now where did this come from? Last thing I need today after my crap storm of a day.

I won't have drama between members on my thread either way. Last thing anyone needs.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

What just happened.. Ginger I think sky was just confused by what you meant ?


----------



## Tazzie

Skyseternalangel said:


> Now where did this come from? Last thing I need today after my crap storm of a day.


If I had to guess, I'd say the 30 something thread, from Jimmy's post. I liked it too, so you're not alone...

What happened today??

My son missed the circus, his third birthday present, because of suspected food poisoning. So that sucked. My daughter and I still went and he hung out with daddy all day.

And Izzie got adjusted yesterday. With how bad she was I'm shocked she didn't try and kill me when riding, and instead worked her butt off.

I'm sorry Ana and Evil  both of you are in sucky positions right now. Ana, keep us updated with the lawsuit. That royally ****ed me off reading all of that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Liking a post is a click of a button. Nothing compared to insulting someone when they are down. 

Either way do not care. It is low on my priority list if people like me or not. I'm used to being alone.
~~~~

Tazzie since you asked,

Today is day 3 of Sky being backsore, despite 2 grams of bute. And the day I also found out that the chiropractor WAS out to the barn, but despite wanting to have Sky seen no one told me. Not one person. Not the BO, not my boarder friend, nothing. 

And that's ontop of other crap, but since this is a horse forum I'm sticking only to the horse part. But it hurt me, as I felt... no I FEEL like an outsider. And now I'm not sure when Sky will get adjusted. Which he needs.


----------



## farmpony84

*Moderator Note:*

Please follow the conscientious etiquette policy when posting on this thread. All insults and personal arguments need cease and desist or this thread will be closed indefinitely for further review.


----------



## Tazzie

I absolutely agree. I like a lot of posts, and don't care if I make friends or enemies from it.

I'm sorry to hear that though :sad: and that's really crappy of them. How much would a farm call be to just have him come out for Sky? Or an option to haul him in? I know our chiro does both farm calls and haul ins. I hope he gets seen soon though :sad:

I don't think you'd be the first on here to vent about life issues here.... though I understand where you are coming from. All of that sucks and I do hope Sky gets seen very soon.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tazzie said:


> I absolutely agree. I like a lot of posts, and don't care if I make friends or enemies from it.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that though :sad: and that's really crappy of them. How much would a farm call be to just have him come out for Sky? Or an option to haul him in? I know our chiro does both farm calls and haul ins. I hope he gets seen soon though :sad:
> 
> I don't think you'd be the first on here to vent about life issues here.... though I understand where you are coming from. All of that sucks and I do hope Sky gets seen very soon.


Yeah I just don't like to share personal stuff because people will either use it against me, or lecture me. I just rather not ya know? 

But thank you, I really appreciate it. I'm not sure of the charge of a farm call but I don't have a trailer so I'm really dependent on them coming to my barn :neutral: 

I'm trying to not let it get to me, but I'm already hormonal as it is. People see me as this person that has it all together, but I don't. The few that see past that aren't around much anymore so it's been trying.

That's all I will say.


----------



## Tazzie

Fair enough. I can respect you not wanting to share things. I do hope stuff works out for you though!

Too bad you're not near us. I'd happily trailer Sky to be seen. It sounds like he really needs it.

I understand that feeling too. I do hope things start looking up soon. Tomorrow is always another day!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tazzie said:


> Fair enough. I can respect you not wanting to share things. I do hope stuff works out for you though!
> 
> Too bad you're not near us. I'd happily trailer Sky to be seen. It sounds like he really needs it.
> 
> I understand that feeling too. I do hope things start looking up soon. Tomorrow is always another day!


Thank you, just you offering means a lot. Life would be so much easier with a trailer, just need the truck to go along with it (which is where it gets pricey and I can't swing it)

But he is seeing a bodyworker tomorrow. She's a boarder and she's really good apparently so we shall see


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I also asked... 

That really sucks sky but I understand why you wouldn't want to share to much :/ I'm stuggling at the moment to keep up with everything my brains on overload.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I also asked...
> 
> That really sucks sky but I understand why you wouldn't want to share to much :/ I'm stuggling at the moment to keep up with everything my brains on overload.


It's really hard to balance school and life simultaneously. It's taxing in so many ways, so you're doing a good job. It's not easy for anyone to do, especially if they have other things piling on top.

I saw, Raina and I apologize for leaving your name out. It wasn't intentional

Maybe one day I'll be more open


----------



## animallover101

TB is looking like the horse I may own


----------



## gypsygirl

Why are people posting in the 30s and 20s threads anyways ? You're one or the other, right ? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's really hard to balance school and life simultaneously. It's taxing in so many ways, so you're doing a good job. It's not easy for anyone to do, especially if they have other things piling on top.
> 
> I saw, Raina and I apologize for leaving your name out. It wasn't intentional
> 
> Maybe one day I'll be more open



All good, I don't know I was part time last year and I got Roy at the end of my first year and I've had so much time for him and other things and now its like I am constantly on the clock and everything seems to be piling up on me. 

It's hard being open! I find it easier over the internet not so much to people I know.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> TB is looking like the horse I may own


TBs are beautiful! Just make sure you get a thorough PPE if it has raced thats my opinion.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gypsygirl said:


> Why are people posting in the 30s and 20s threads anyways ? You're one or the other, right ? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Twenty something thread disappeared sometime between this year and years prior so the 30 somethings invited me to post there. But I was like no... I'll make my own thread.

But I'm still subscribed and people I care for are in there, so I drop by. But I can only speak for myself. Others post there and here... to each their own


----------



## gypsygirl

The old one is still out there, not that far back, I think people just stopped posting in it for some reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gypsygirl said:


> The old one is still out there, not that far back, I think people just stopped posting in it for some reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I honestly couldn't find it, I searched for quite some time.

But doesn't surprise me, because the forum is really weird about searches and showing all threads.


----------



## gypsygirl

I just found it when I searched "20 somethings" maybe 4 pages in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

This thread has been closed for maintenance. Please take time out to read the horseforum rules. Number 2 in particular has been violated multiple times through out this thread.

_2- No cursing, profanity, swearing, bashing, or comments said with the intent of hurting another user.
This includes, but is not limited to racial slurs and comments about another users religion or country. You may not flame another user because of their beliefs, training methods, or anything else. Furthermore, if you have an issue with another user do not bring it to the public forums. Settle your dispute in private or contact a Moderator.
Typing around the forum word censors or starting threads just for bashing purposes are also against the rules._


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well thank you for your moderating

Here is a cute pic of Lucas to get us going again


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gypsygirl said:


> I just found it when I searched "20 somethings" maybe 4 pages in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I promise you I still don't see it, which is weird


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw Lucas is s cute!

We are still having issues with Buddy biting!

Ugh so soaking Roys foot today he thought the bucket was going to eat him so he spooked which ended up with him being scared of the bucket which ended in me spending an hour getting his foot back in the bucket


----------



## Foxhunter

As we have not had time to clean this thread up it will remain closed until we do have time to clean it up - which will not be done in an instant. 

This sort of bickering, rudeness and bullying is the sort of thing I would expect from young children, not young adults.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Hope it's ok to post again?

Sky, Lucas is very cute! 

Raina, I don't know how much this is play biting or aggressive biting, but when our puppies would bite us in play, we would make a high pitched yelp sound (similar to what another puppy or the mother dog would do if he was playing too hard with it) and then walk away and completely ignore them. Eventually they learned that biting would lose them attention and the stopped doing it. It's worked for all four dogs we have ever had. They weren't biting out of aggression though, so I wouldn't know how to deal with that, sorry!

So, I've been dealing with a nasty cold over the past couple of days and haven't been able to ride, though I did lunge Nav on Saturday. But now that it's Monday and I'm feeling better - rain and thunderstorms in the forecast all week!  So frustrating! Nav and I really had a great lunging session though, so at least the last work he'll be left with for a while was very good and positive.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I don't know if it is aggression as he doesn't seem to be coming at you he just doesn't seem to know how to stop after being told no.. It goes like this 

Bite - Discipline - he starts doing this like biting the air type thing - Ignore - bite - he gets put outside..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

But depending on what you want to do some have been useful when managed properly !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Foxhunter said:


> As we have not had time to clean this thread up it will remain closed until we do have time to clean it up - which will not be done in an instant.
> 
> *This sort of bickering, rudeness and bullying is the sort of thing I would expect from young children, not young adults.*


I agree, you're just talking about the most recent stuff right? I didn't see anything in the past of this thread that showed that.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Foxhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we have not had time to clean this thread up it will remain closed until we do have time to clean it up - which will not be done in an instant.
> 
> *This sort of bickering, rudeness and bullying is the sort of thing I would expect from young children, not young adults.*
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, you're just talking about the most recent stuff right? I didn't see anything in the past of this thread that showed that.
Click to expand...

I am also a bit confused but assume you're talking about recently also...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I am also a bit confused but assume you're talking about recently also...


**Raina, and lovely others, have I seemed rude recently? I've been a little all over the place-emotionally

Edited so I didn't sound strong.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a bit confused but assume you're talking about recently also...
> 
> 
> 
> **Raina, and lovely others, have I seemed rude recently? I've been a little all over the place-emotionally
> 
> Edited so I didn't sound strong.
Click to expand...

Not that I am aware of... We all have bad days so sometimes I think some things can sound like someone's acting a bit short but it's the Internet people interpret it the way they see it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Not that I am aware of... We all have bad days so sometimes I think some things can sound like someone's acting a bit short but it's the Internet people interpret it the way they see it.


That's very true

Sky was supposed to be seen today regarding his back but they asked if we can push it till tomorrow. I'm trying not to let it get to me. I get so weird when Sky is not feeling well, like I can't control my emotions and it's all I can think about. 

Hopefully tomorrow happens..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Don't stress to much !

Roy is seeing the chiro in 2 weeks time hopefully for a check up and once this abscess heals the saddle fitter will be back. I'm stressing about his feet that's why my brain is on overload at the moment so I know how you feel.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Don't stress to much !
> 
> Roy is seeing the chiro in 2 weeks time hopefully for a check up and once this abscess heals the saddle fitter will be back. I'm stressing about his feet that's why my brain is on overload at the moment so I know how you feel.


Sending you hugs :hug:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stress to much !
> 
> Roy is seeing the chiro in 2 weeks time hopefully for a check up and once this abscess heals the saddle fitter will be back. I'm stressing about his feet that's why my brain is on overload at the moment so I know how you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending you hugs
Click to expand...

Right back at you!


Sometimes I wonder if nursing is the right career path for me. I do like nursing but sometimes when I'm around my friends I feel like the stupidest one there... 

So if you're studying or even working what are you doing ?


----------



## Tazzie

You definitely haven't seemed short, at least not to me. Though I can be pretty dense sometimes :lol: but heck, we all have bad days, weeks, months, etc. It happens.

I do hope Sky gets seen though  is he being seen by the vet or the chiro?

Raina, I do hope Roy feels better soon!

I'm working in a lab right now  I love what I do! Though, I hated the school to get there :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

A lab ? That must be interesting 


I thought I would share this photo my partner sent me ( I am at work right now )


----------



## SorrelHorse

Both of Andrew's horses have been dropping weight towards the end of winter here and I don't know why. Selena and my other training horses are fat as ticks. 

I wormed them, their teeth are fine (They were both last seen in the fall) and a month ago when I noticed I upped their hay from 2 flakes to 3 1/2 to 4 flakes, and I started graining Zoey. The hay is incredibly good hay. The same stuff they have eaten all year.

I am going to get some rice bran and more grain today. I just find it stressful because they are his horses, that I am in charge of, and I know he isn't the type to be a jerk about this stuff but I just have fears of being blamed for them being underweight because I take care of them totally by myself.

They aren't terribly skinny or anything but definitely under. Bleh. Anxiety.


----------



## Tazzie

Yup, I'm a genomics researcher  I isolate RNA and analyze the quality of it. I really enjoy it! And Buddy is so cute, oh my god!

Could they be getting run off the hay pile? Or are they fed separately? Could something be making them anxious and they are pacing? I certainly hope he doesn't blame you for this :neutral:


----------



## SorrelHorse

Spud is in a pasture just by himself and Zoey is stalled. Spud had donkeys but they definitely don't chase him off anything.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Could it be some sort of stress? Or maybe just normal winter weight loss? 


Buddy is hilarious he sleeps like that on the bed aswell it's so funny and if you're in bed alone sleeping he curls up to your back.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Right back at you!
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if nursing is the right career path for me. I do like nursing but sometimes when I'm around my friends I feel like the stupidest one there...
> 
> So if you're studying or even working what are you doing ?


Thanks dear

I think you have strengths and weaknesses just like every other person studying for nursing. It's normal to feel like it might not be for you, or to feel not as smart. People learn so differently and being challenged makes you feel all sorts of funky at times.

But listen to your heart, not your pride. It's okay not to be the smartest in the room, but I think you are being too hard on yourself.
~

I'm studying, dual majors in Biology geared towards pre-vet and the second is Event and convention management which is event planning in all spheres. 

I work as an admin at my school, for work study, and then I dog sit or farm sit for select clients outside of school.

The rest of my time is spent studying or at the barn. I squeeze in puppy play time as well but it's been rough lately so he gets his share at the barn with other barn dogs.



Tazzie said:


> You definitely haven't seemed short, at least not to me. Though I can be pretty dense sometimes :lol: but heck, we all have bad days, weeks, months, etc. It happens.
> 
> I do hope Sky gets seen though  is he being seen by the vet or the chiro?
> 
> Raina, I do hope Roy feels better soon!
> 
> I'm working in a lab right now  I love what I do! Though, I hated the school to get there :lol:


It's a bodyworker that does pressure point release? So neither? But she's renowned in FL. I missed the chiro thanks to miscommunication on the barn's part ;_;

Working on a lab analyzing things sounds like a super interesting job



SorrelHorse said:


> Both of Andrew's horses have been dropping weight towards the end of winter here and I don't know why. Selena and my other training horses are fat as ticks.
> 
> I wormed them, their teeth are fine (They were both last seen in the fall) and a month ago when I noticed I upped their hay from 2 flakes to 3 1/2 to 4 flakes, and I started graining Zoey. The hay is incredibly good hay. The same stuff they have eaten all year.
> 
> I am going to get some rice bran and more grain today. I just find it stressful because they are his horses, that I am in charge of, and I know he isn't the type to be a jerk about this stuff but I just have fears of being blamed for them being underweight because I take care of them totally by myself.
> 
> They aren't terribly skinny or anything but definitely under. Bleh. Anxiety.


What about ulcers?


----------



## animallover101

How do I upload a video here?
I want some opinions on this one horse I might get


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Upload to youtube and paste the link here.


----------



## animallover101

https://youtu.be/D-Jt9uNJj3c
https://youtu.be/81rN8oZ1y9c


----------



## Skyseternalangel

If that's you, that's a lovely steady leg and such a sympathetic seat! Nice to watch you ride.

That horse looks araby and on the smaller side, and doesn't seem to want to relax. Gait seems sound, and moves quite nicely despite the lack of relaxation.

What's this one's story?


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> If that's you, that's a lovely steady leg and such a sympathetic seat! Nice to watch you ride.
> 
> That horse looks araby and on the smaller side, and doesn't seem to want to relax. Gait seems sound, and moves quite nicely despite the lack of relaxation.
> 
> What's this one's story?


Nope that's not me!
The owner just has one too many horse and wants to see this horse to go to somewhere else that she'd be used more.


----------



## Werecat

She's super cute! Looks quarab or polish arabian. I love a gray arabian.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> Nope that's not me!
> The owner just has one too many horse and wants to see this horse to go to somewhere else that she'd be used more.


Do you have any other detail about the horse? Age.... breed.... education... ?


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Do you have any other detail about the horse? Age.... breed.... education... ?


13 QHx 
She's mostly English but can go Western(which is good for me)


----------



## Werecat

We had a super fun ride yesterday! I gave a brief lesson to one of the other boarders which I never in a million years thought I'd ever be capable of doing, but I was able to help her with some issues she was having with her horse listening to her when under saddle.

We test rode the synthetic saddle and I think it fits him decently. I couldn't really read his sweat patters properly because of my darn pad, so we're trying it with a different pad tomorrow, and hopefully we'll get a better look. From eyeing it and checking the tunnel, it's not sitting on his spine, clearing his withers nicely, and giving his shoulders ample room which was important. It's actually not all that uncomfortable! If tomorrow's ride goes well with it too, I'll see if my BO will sell it to me, or if not she said I can keep using it until I get a different saddle. 

Ignore my goofy face... I always look cruddy from that angle.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Looks like everyone's having a decent day. Trimmer came today I posted updates in my thread


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I burst into tears like 3x yesterday so today is already better. Love how adorable you and Bear are, werecat!

Glad your pony got trimmed Raina, going to go look


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I burst into tears like 3x yesterday so today is already better. Love how adorable you and Bear are, werecat!
> 
> Glad your pony got trimmed Raina, going to go look



 that sucks Sky but atleast today is better. 

I am at work with a huge migraine, it keeps coming back when I go to work which really sucks especially since I am trying to finish my study.


----------



## animallover101

Ugh....why can't things ever go well for me?


----------



## Tazzie

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's a bodyworker that does pressure point release? So neither? But she's renowned in FL. I missed the chiro thanks to miscommunication on the barn's part ;_;
> 
> Working on a lab analyzing things sounds like a super interesting job


I hope that makes him feel better soon! Poor Sky! Sorry to hear you had a rough day yesterday though  I do hope today is better for you!

My job is awesome! I love the work and I love the people I work with! Awesome all the way around!

Animal, that mare looks either very green, or something. She looks stiff as a board. What has she done? I know you said mostly English, but what? Jumping? Because it doesn't look like much of a dressage foundation (maybe not what you're searching for, but she doesn't look flexible at all).

Were, he is so handsome!! I'm loving following your journal! And glad to hear that saddle seems to be doing well for you! I hope there are many more rides in your future!

Yay for the trimmer Raina, but boo on the migraine  those are never fun!

Today is GORGEOUS out! Plan to ride Izzie for the first time since her adjustment! Hoping to have Nick record us for some of it!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well I muddled through yesterday with a headache - and update, Lexi is NOT pregnant! Thank god. Our first vet paid for the second opinion because she told us she didn't feel like she was open, but she couldn't say for certain that she wasn't either. So she paid for her old mentor to check and he confirmed not pregnant. I'm pretty happy with that.

I also broke a door handle off on my car. Came home kind of upset. Argued with Andrew. Have been ignoring him since. Sick again this morning and not sure what to do now. Need to ride but not really able to move from the bed right now.


----------



## animallover101

Tazzie, I think she has done some jumping..
My coach likes her(the videos I showed her) but I'm not a english rider so I don't know
Right now I don't even know how to feel about the place I'm at again...I'm starting to feel frustrated


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Tazzie, I think she has done some jumping..
> My coach likes her(the videos I showed her) but I'm not a english rider so I don't know
> Right now I don't even know how to feel about the place I'm at again...I'm starting to feel frustrated


I'm going to look give me a sec.



SorrelHorse said:


> Well I muddled through yesterday with a headache - and update, Lexi is NOT pregnant! Thank god. Our first vet paid for the second opinion because she told us she didn't feel like she was open, but she couldn't say for certain that she wasn't either. So she paid for her old mentor to check and he confirmed not pregnant. I'm pretty happy with that.
> 
> I also broke a door handle off on my car. Came home kind of upset. Argued with Andrew. Have been ignoring him since. Sick again this morning and not sure what to do now. Need to ride but not really able to move from the bed right now.


Sucks about the argument but yay for not preggo?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I don't like that horse... I don't know if it's me but she's just blergh... She's pretty but she just looks stiff and uncomfortable and like she doesn't want to do what she's doing.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I missed something this weekend....

We're headed back south after dropping my two biggest hay burners off with the cows. They're happy as clams...and I'm sad. But ove is waiting for me at home, so I'll take comfort in that.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Animal, it's a cute horse, but it looks to me like she's really bracing at both gaits. She's got her head up and get nose pointed high, saying to me that she's got her back pulled tight and is bracing against the rider...not as in pulling on the reins, but as in making her back rock solid instead of properly using those muscles. It would make for a rough ride....but if you are working with a trainer who can help you teach her to use her back, and lower her head, it might be worth it.


I forgot to add in my previous post....hubby had his job interview with universal...it went well! He's pretty confident he'll get the job. We'll find out at the end of this week. If he gets it, we'll be moving from Palm beach to Orlando...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

And storing what that's on my mind.... Ove isn't gelded. It's spring in fl, and Annie is in full fledged get it mode. 

My husband getting fired means we had to divert our emergency funds into moving, fuel, food and rent. So ove getting the snip has been put off for now. 

When we do move (3 weeks to a month from now) ove, Annie abd Toby week have full run of all 220 acres together....no pens to separate them. 

There's also a Jenny on the pasture. 

There will be one month (maybe more) of overlap where the horses will all be out together before ove gets cut....that's a month plus of hoping that Annie doesn't squat down so ove can reach up abd breed her...

The Jenny isn't a big deal, my sister in law would be in love with a little mule baby. 

But, even though I can afford abd would love a foal, it would be a grade baby, not really marketable, and my husband would have a fit. I've talked to him about it, and he believes that since Annie wouldn't squat for the proud cut gelding she was turned out with for a while, she won't squat for ove...I'm not as convinced. So, yea.


----------



## animallover101

There's so many horses for me to look at now O_O


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh dear Ana, hope you're okay and hope it all works out.


Animal plenty of decent horses around!


I miss riding :/ even though I wasn't doing a whole heap of it I still miss it. 

What colours do you guys think for Roy for his inhand show? My partner thinks royal blue.

I am also going to that show prepping clinic!!


----------



## animallover101

I have like 4 horses to look at in the next two weeks(if not more)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> I have like 4 horses to look at in the next two weeks(if not more)


You'll find one soon enough then


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> You'll find one soon enough then


Maybe, maybe not
I still want to see Ember


----------



## Werecat

Aww Thanks Tazzie, I appreciate that <3 I think I'm starting to fall in love with him even though he makes me SO mad about the bridle! He's reverted! He knows I am short and if he lifts his head out of the way I can't get him back down, so discipline is the only way to get him to lower (tight circles, backing does nothing for him lol). My friend who I usually ride with is 5'9 so she bridles him for me since she does it quickly and safely.

I think he is actually bonded to me now. I can get him to meet me in the pasture when catching and when I went to go say goodnight to him today before leaving the farm, he followed me around like a puppy dog the entire time. I didn't want to leave! I have been trying body language exercises on my part and I think it's working.

Today when we were leaving for our ride, my friend (who was my instructor)'s ex's dad came barreling down the road and purposely swerved and accelerated into her trying to hit her horse. It was quite scary and he's done it before, police are involved and she now has two witnesses. We'll probably have to go in and give our statements. What scares me most is he nut-so and he lives a few houses down from the farm and I'm scared he'll try to poison the watering troughs or something. Everyone involved including horses were all okay, albeit her mare was shaken up.

We checked the sweat marks with the saddle pad my friend loaned me with the synthetic, and they aren't bad, but they may not be as even as I'd like them to be, and with the way his back is right now he really may just need a correction pad. I need to do more of the back exercises that people posted on here. He does move beautifully under that saddle though, and during a lope he stretches out really well. My biggest concern is an ill fitting saddle causing him a pinched nerve. He does seem a lot more comfortable with this saddle vs. my leather saddle, which is now in the back seat of my car. BO I believe agreed to sell me the synthetic if it works out. It's a little dirty/slightly moldy so I'd have to clean it but it's otherwise pretty much mint.

Oh man does he have so much GO in him! I've never ridden a horse that wants to constantly trot/lope given any opportunity and doesn't tire and I LOVE it! He has zero issue keeping up with the walkers (I think it may be the other way around, lol), and I think he has really been enjoying our rides despite giving us issue during bridling. The girls were saying today how he'd make a great endurance horse with the right conditioning and I'm honestly really happy to hear that because endurance is the only eventing I think I'd be good at.

Vaccines, coggins, etc. are tomorrow around 10, then new farrier is out at 1:30, and then we may ride again after 3, so I'm not sure how I'm going to work this... I have work and the farm is almost 20 minutes each way from my house, but I'm determined to do as much work tonight as possible... barely sleeping is probably not good, but I did take a nap this evening at least.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw were that's so cute ! 



My car needs $2000 in repairs I am crying lol!


----------



## Werecat

Rainaisabelle said:


> Aw were that's so cute !
> 
> 
> 
> My car needs $2000 in repairs I am crying lol!




<3 Thank you!

Oh no!! I'm sorry to hear that.  Is that total or just in parts?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

All up but thank the lord it's not all urgent so we are going to do it piece by piece.


I think my partner underestimates my stress level at present. It's about through the roof and my hair is beginning to fall out again.


----------



## animallover101

Guys, what are your opinion on horses who only get their feet trimmed twice a year?
My boss at my one work said that when she owned horses, she only had the farrier out twice a year.
Also, apparently all horse need some grain too as they can't just live on hay


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> Guys, what are your opinion on horses who only get their feet trimmed twice a year?
> My boss at my one work said that when she owned horses, she only had the farrier out twice a year.
> Also, apparently all horse need some grain too as they can't just live on hay


Complete BS. I'd hate to see how those horses feet look unless she has the perfect footing for them to self trim. If they're self trimming...sure she could get away with it but not that many people get that perfect set up. As long as a horse has good forage grain isn't needed for the calories BUT a vitamin mineral supplement can be provided to make up for anything lacking in the hay. Neither of my horses get grain...they get 1lb of hay pellets with there vitamin mineral supplement on top...and they're quite fat and happy LOL! Maggie was making fun of me last night because Jax is FATTTT!!! I need to get him exercised.

Raina sorry about your car!!! What a pain! My ex-co workers husband helped me finish fixing my back bumper on my truck..and now my back up camera isn't working. I swear its always something.

I get to go over to my old job in a few minutes because the crazy woman didn't pack two important expensive things!!! I guess since she had all my stuff packed in a giant pile I didn't notice  

Were thats so cool that he keeps up with Walkers!!! I haven't made any friends yet that can just keep up with Jax at a walk  We stop a lot or do circles lol!


----------



## gypsygirl

My horses are currently self trimming ! They also aren't in work. Haven't been done since October, but their feet are looking like they were just done ! I'm sure the wet then hard ground has a lot to do with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Depends on the set up for feet to self trim. Yeah well my heads about to explode with how much I have to do !


----------



## Tazzie

Sorry about the car troubles Raina! We *just* finished getting out of most of our car trouble. My little car still needs a bit of work, but it's driveable. Still not fun!

Were, that's awesome! He's a cute little guy! Have you thought about a stool for bridling? Could help! Or teaching him to lower his head with the pressure points on his poll. How tall are you? (I'm a shorty myself at 5'2" :lol

I'd be wary of someone saying they only trim twice a year.... Izzie has great feet and very good footing and she needs trimming regularly. Just my two cents.

Oh no Evil! I hope you get those items! And when does your new boarder move in??


----------



## evilamc

Woot got my stuff  she tried to say "oh I think you got it all" and j was like noooo pretty sure my spare clippers and other thing is back there! So she let me come back and when I did she was unhooking the one thing for me lol!!

I'm so excited my back up camera wasn't working and I got that fixed today myself! Also fixed my 7 pin connector on truck, it was goofy and sometimes one side of my trailer lights wouldn't work. Man I love this being fired life...getting so much done!!! Friend finished up our driveway with tractor and now is doing a few other tractor jobs I had around the horse area. I'm getting things all cleaned up for new boarder and adding some new fencing! Wish I was getting some riding in but it feels sooooo good to be getting all this house stuff done!

I compete in Columbus on Saturday and my new boarder gets here Sunday!!! What a great weekend. Then Monday I'm going to Hocking Hills state park to ride with someone from a Facebook group!


----------



## SorrelHorse

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> And storing what that's on my mind.... Ove isn't gelded. It's spring in fl, and Annie is in full fledged get it mode.
> 
> My husband getting fired means we had to divert our emergency funds into moving, fuel, food and rent. So ove getting the snip has been put off for now.
> 
> When we do move (3 weeks to a month from now) ove, Annie abd Toby week have full run of all 220 acres together....no pens to separate them.
> 
> There's also a Jenny on the pasture.
> 
> There will be one month (maybe more) of overlap where the horses will all be out together before ove gets cut....that's a month plus of hoping that Annie doesn't squat down so ove can reach up abd breed her...
> 
> The Jenny isn't a big deal, my sister in law would be in love with a little mule baby.
> 
> But, even though I can afford abd would love a foal, it would be a grade baby, not really marketable, and my husband would have a fit. I've talked to him about it, and he believes that since Annie wouldn't squat for the proud cut gelding she was turned out with for a while, she won't squat for ove...I'm not as convinced. So, yea.



From someone who has been a victim of the "Oh no, that colt was too young to breed those mares" all too often - Be prepared for a foal out of that. Maybe look and see if there is a gelding clinic around you. It happens for cheap cheap cheap ....Whole hell of a lot cheaper than a foal.


----------



## evilamc

Parking areas for my trailers and customers!


----------



## evilamc

And we have a round-a-bout now!!!! If no ones parked in front of garage I can even get my trailer around it  will make parking it sooooo much easier!!! My friend knows a tree guy so he may come over and give us an estimate to have one or two trees removed...would help the driveway so much! Prob can't afford it right away but will be nice to know the cost. He does logging too so he may even just be interested in logging our woods some and we may make some money


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I just looked after 4 kids at work. They reminded me why I don't want kids lol


----------



## SorrelHorse

I hear you there Raina....I have tried with all my heart to be maternal but I'm just not. Kids are my worst nightmare. lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh man Raina!!! THAT IS CRAZY EXPENSIVE! What all happened?

So glad you got your things back, Alicia... crazy boss lady.

Ladies... that schooling show is in 10 days. Should I go for it? It's apparently super relaxed and we'd do intro a, b, and maybe c if my wallet can handle it

Thoughts??? I don't have a ride... I need to find one.


----------



## Tazzie

I say go for it Sky! Just ride it like you would at home (easier said than done :lol

And the rain gods heard me! I got out of work and it was drizzling. When it rains a lot, I can't ride for a bit (at least not intensive riding). Drizzled all the way home, drizzled all the way to the barn. Kept hoping it'd lighten up a bit so I could do SOME work. Well, it did. It stopped raining as I swung my leg over, had a very good ride, called it a day, got her back out to the barn, and almost back to my car before the skies opened up :lol: I was so happy it held off! She'll probably have tomorrow off since it's forecasted to rain all night and all day, but I got one in today!


----------



## animallover101

I wish I knew when I work at my second job for next week so I can go see Ember


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh man Raina!!! THAT IS CRAZY EXPENSIVE! What all happened?
> 
> So glad you got your things back, Alicia... crazy boss lady.
> 
> Ladies... that schooling show is in 10 days. Should I go for it? It's apparently super relaxed and we'd do intro a, b, and maybe c if my wallet can handle it
> 
> Thoughts??? I don't have a ride... I need to find one.


Go go go!!


Just bits and pieces need to be replaced but of course it has to be the expensive parts. 

Buddy just got his last rounds of vaccinations and talk about drama king! He started yelping before the needle even went in. He also did something I prayed wouldn't happen and he peed in the reception #shame


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ahhh puppies. Glad he's done with his shots though. 

Unfortunately I don't have much choice as far as gelding ove before getting him up to pasture. The cheapest place around here for gelding requires you to transport then in (roughly 50 in diesel) then it's 150 to geld. That's 200 that could go to food on the table and hay in the barn. I can't afford to take food off my family's table now, but a year from now I could afford the care of a pregnant mare and foal... I've always wanted a foal out of Annie...but was planning for one with a registered well built, taller stallion. Instead I'll be getting a grade pony with a sire who's slightly cowhocked...

Animal, just look at every horse with an open mind. Try not to compare them to ember, they'll each be special in their own way.


----------



## evilamc

Rainaisabelle said:


> I just looked after 4 kids at work. They reminded me why I don't want kids lol


Ahahaha I was saying the same thing today!!!!! I got Jax out for a short ride..beginning of ride kids are playing in road with there little truck thing..I just ask nicely if they could maybe go slow at first...so what do they do? Start chasing me. Luckily their mom came out and yelled at them! Then I was going around this other horse...First the kids dog started trying to chase us....then THREE kids started RUNNING after us. Jax was already excited because hes gotten herd bound so I'm working on that then have these kids chasing us..So I got turned around and stopped and told them they could come pet but to WALK...they still run. They're lucky Jax is such a good horse...Man though I can't believe kids these days..I asked very nicely and they still chase me.


----------



## csimkunas6

Y'all should see where I live and ride, well before when I was riding a lot more. Kids are everywhere around here, and theyre awful punk, disrespectful kids! They run around, skateboard everywhere, ride theyre scooters, bikes, toys, whatever they have they run around doing it. Theyll kick a soccer ball at us, theyre dogs will run after us, kids pop up out of nowhere, throw footballs at us! Its insane! If I ever saw my little girl doing that, oh my goodness, it would not be a good day for her! No reason for kids acting like that, especially when you ask!

I remember growing up if anyone came up the road riding, I would slowly walk out, and ask before I even walked up to theyre horse, gosh I dont know what people are teaching theyre kids anymore!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Kids in this day in age don't have much respect for other people. 


Ugh so tired finished work at 7am picked up my partner did the grocery shopping and then went and pick up the dog did his shots and fed the horse on the way back! His foot seems to be healing up really well and the chiro will be out on the 24th bleegh and I have to study for my medication calculation test tomorrow. Off for a nap !


----------



## gypsygirl

I'm sooo tired. I have such bad insomnia lately, not to mention I'm a whale and get up a million times a night to pee. 

My horses are crazy and want to be ridden, only a couple more months off for them !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

csimkunas6 said:


> Y'all should see where I live and ride, well before when I was riding a lot more. Kids are everywhere around here, and theyre awful punk, disrespectful kids! They run around, skateboard everywhere, ride theyre scooters, bikes, toys, whatever they have they run around doing it. Theyll kick a soccer ball at us, theyre dogs will run after us, kids pop up out of nowhere, throw footballs at us! Its insane! If I ever saw my little girl doing that, oh my goodness, it would not be a good day for her! No reason for kids acting like that, especially when you ask!
> 
> I remember growing up if anyone came up the road riding, I would slowly walk out, and ask before I even walked up to theyre horse, gosh I dont know what people are teaching theyre kids anymore!


Omg...I don't mind dogs...it happens...if they THROW something at me? Wait and see how fast I get off my horse and go knocking on their door and have it out with their parents!!!!!! I'm glad the one mother corrected her kids though...other kids parents were inside I guess.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Out on three trail with Annie the other day we had a couple dogs follow us for a good while...not chasing, just jogging along, tails wagging, happy to be out. I eventually had to yell at them to go home. 
But kids, I've gotten off my horse before and gone to get parents. A couple of preteens were throwing rocks at us and screaming profanities. I rode around the corner, to the front of the house, tied my horse to their mail box and knocked on the door. I told the mother what the kids were doing abd saying, and as I was getting back on my horse, I heard the father outside yelling at the kids...

How much longer now gyspy?


----------



## csimkunas6

gypsygirl said:


> I'm sooo tired. I have such bad insomnia lately, not to mention I'm a whale and get up a million times a night to pee.
> 
> My horses are crazy and want to be ridden, only a couple more months off for them !!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha Im just now 11wks pregnant, Im dying to ride! Not starting to show, Im so tempted to just hop on, but the risk of anything happens worries me, so I dont know if I can do anything than just a boring ride around the pasture/house lol. Im right there with you with peeing a million times a night though! It wasnt this bad this early with my first baby! lol

Do you know if your having a boy or a girl?


----------



## animallover101

I will keep my options open and my head clear but I can't help to feel that I'm meant to have Ember


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Oh I'm not pregnant... One and done for me. My delivery was supposed to be a home birth, but my midwife was batpoo crazy and I ended up with 68 hours of labor at home, then an emergency csec. After the fact, an obgyn took xrays and told me that while I can physically carry a baby, I will never in a million years be able to birth naturally. Major surgery isn't an option with my lifestyle, so I'm finished. 

With my daughter though, I peed like crazy until my second trimester, then leveled off for a while until my last month or so. So I fully feel for you. And you've already done it once, so you know that whale feeling is only going to get worse! Congrats though, adding a new horse lover to the world is always something to celebrate!


----------



## gypsygirl

A little more than 6 weeks of torture left ! I've been sick for the last 2 weeks which really doesn't help. I also commute and hour and a half (plus for the typical bad traffic) two days a week and I find driving really painful. Can't wait to be done !! At least the baby is healthy !! 

Yes, I agree that not riding is hard ! My horses are loosing it !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I'm working this conference and it is SO FUN!!!!!!!!! Love!!!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Weather has been plain awful here lately, so much rain. Which means that the grass is going to come up super green after. Nav will have to be moved to a less lush field...he's not as heavy as he was two years ago (at his most fat) but he's always heavy and don't want to risk anything.

The only good thing about this weather is lots of time to catch up on my shows, haha. I'm a sucker for creepy stuff and Bates Motel just started up again so... yay!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> So I'm working this conference and it is SO FUN!!!!!!!!! Love!!!


Glad you're having fun


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Just did my med calcs exam bleegh. I am feeling very invisible my friends don't seem to notice I'm around. Ugh.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I've gone through the friends thing Raina. It sucks. In fact, I'm still in that place with my friends. I've taken to just focusing on mutt kid abd my horses and my husband...ya know, MY life...I figure friends will come in time.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We had a thing last week where I wondered if taking my anti depressent and my puffer would take an effect as I have just started the antis. One of my friends was like you've been taking them for ages you should be okay BUT I hadn't been so I corrected her but she insisted I had been. Since then it's been like I don't exsist or they speak to me but it's very vague.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Raina, friends can be weird about mental/emotional things. When I was diagnosed bipolar, all of my friends were like "just don't be that way", without understanding that I wasn't in control. Then there were those who seemed supportive, but just gradually faded away and stopped answering the phone, stopped replying to invites out... It's rough. Hell, even just a few pages ago I recounted what my best friend did to me...but with all the distractions gone, it's easier to just focus on me, even if it is lonely. 


So more horrible news. My little dog broke his leg today. He's a seven year old toy poodle mix of some kind. He had seizures as a puppy, most likely due to oxygen deprivation at birth. He's got brain damage, so he's not to smart, has no sense off self preservation or danger. And one of his seizures left him with nerve damage to his back end so he's always had what I call his "jive walk". 

But today, he was out with my other dog for about an hour, and when Icalled him in, his back leg was just dangling. He was falling all over, screaming each time, because his other back leg can't support his weight because if the nerve damage. It's a clean break, between his knee and his ankle. (Stifle area abd point of the hock area if you were looking at it like a horse.) We were able to get a splint on it, but because of his age abd where the break is, he's at risk for infection, which would kill him. 

He was my first baby...before Annie, before my kid...He's been with me through so much...he has always been up to cuddle our tempt me to play while I cried, I took him every where as a puppy because off his seizures. He's my little man...I'm terrified of losing him. 

He's as immobile, and comfortable as possible right now...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That is horrible about your dog!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

This is my little man...Charles...Charlie..or garlie as my daughter calls him. This is from two years ago. He ate his dinner, and drank some water...It'll be a few days before we know if he has an infection.


----------



## animallover101

God, I hate roller coasters of life...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Analisa I hope your little man feels better soon! Poor pup...

I'm missing my boys (Lucas and Sky) terribly but I'm also happy with this break, per say. I'm with my tribe... I've not felt this good in weeks! They're so supportive, are teaching me lots, are appreciative of me, and they are feeding me too!


----------



## Werecat

Analisa, so sorry about your Charlie boy  I hope he gets better! It seems like when bad ran down, sometimes it storms.

Bipolar disorder isn't fun, I've battled it for years. I've got type II so my moods don't last overly long periods of time, but it can be very frustrating. SSRIs seem to be the only type of medication that can somewhat help with mood stabilization. I'm back on the SSRI I was on and finally off of the Welbutrin. It's been a week and I already feel the depression lifting. I have spent HOURS upon HOURS at the farm over the past week, and I feel Bear has appreciated it. He comes up to me whenever he sees me entering the field and puts his nose in the noseband of the halter. He's also showing his sweet side which I knew he had, but I guess has taken a few months for him to feel comfortable enough for it to shine.

He's regressed with his bridling but today we practiced and once he opened his mouth he "sucked" the bit in on his own I didn't have to lift it past his tongue. During unbridling he "spit" it out just like I wanted him to. I blanketed and saddle him completely on my own today (he was fully tacked up! I would've gone for a ride but it was dark and raining by this time). I was mostly practicing cinching so we can get past him dancing around. Luckily this synthetic saddle is super easy for me to manage so he doesn't even flinch whenever I put it on him, just during cinching. It also doesn't take much to cinch it and it's got a girth without a roller. He still dances around during cinching, but that's less of a problem than him walking off with me during mounting (knock on wood he's always been completely polite during dismount), so today that's what we practiced, mounting and dismounting (in the barn, luckily we have super high ceilings and a wide isle).

I had my little folding stool out, had him politely walk up to it. Stand there. And stay standing while I mounted. By the end of it, he was only taking one step forward once I was completely in the saddle. I think a little more of this and we may have the walking off tackled. I also practiced mounting from the ground considering while trail riding, this is something he has to put up with as well.

I think this saddle will work for us for now, but my friend called me this evening about her friend selling an endurance saddle that was from her friend who is an endurance rider and uses arabians. It didn't fit her QH so she's going to take me to her house (she lives near me luckily here in town), to see it and if I think it'll work she's going to loan it to me to test ride. I have been wanting to try an endurance saddle so I'm pretty excited!

Also HUGE UPDATE! He was an ANGEL during vaccinations! Didn't flinch during coggins and didn't move a muscle during shots. The natural barefoot farrier- let me just say, I LOVE HER and so glad I took my friend's offer in having her check Bear's feet! She's got such a fun personality. Tiny world, before I got Bear, I had contacted her over the summer about a bay Arabian gelding she was selling. She sold him to a nice girl in Chattenooga who is showing him now, so it seemed like it all worked out, 'cause even though my little man has his quirks... I am happy he is mine. She couldn't get over how much Bear looked like Picco though haha. He was being a little brat with his back legs but she actually got him to listen to her, and stood like an angel for her once she was able to correct him (WITHOUT hitting him! Last farrier whacked him in the gut with the rasp, and though I understand they have to correct them, I wasn't a fan of him hitting him on the stomach).

Needless to say, his feet look AMAZING! We have our next appointment scheduled for the 18th, and I'm now no longer worried about farrier visits because I know she can handle him and eventually, he'll be the perfect gentleman. I am excited to see the horse he'll be in a year.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I didn't pass my med calcs which means I have to do remedial. Just another thing to add to the stress pile


----------



## Werecat

Rainaisabelle said:


> I didn't pass my med calcs which means I have to do remedial. Just another thing to add to the stress pile


Argh. That is no fun!  I hated remedial classes... I am awful at math and was stuck doing that in college... I'll admit I dropped out of college because I couldn't handle the stress or environment. I applaud people who can stick it out.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Argh. That is no fun!  I hated remedial classes... I am awful at math and was stuck doing that in college... I'll admit I dropped out of college because I couldn't handle the stress or environment. I applaud people who can stick it out.


Math is not my strong point which was made worse by the lecturer screwing up her own calculations on the practice tests! The remedial shouldn't be to bad and then I just have to do the test again.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Thought I would share this cute photo from when I was trying to study


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He's getting so big, Raina!!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> He's getting so big, Raina!!!!


Yeah he has grown so much in the last month!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Roys abcesss seems to be healing and we did some light lunging over cavalettis on grass.. Just walking and he really was relaxing he practically touched the ground with his nose although I didn't get a photo


----------



## Werecat

Glad Roy is feeling better!! 

Picked up that endurance saddle today, it looks GREAT! Leather seat, hornless, etc. just like I wanted. Super light weight. She'll let me have it for $75 dollars if I decide to keep it.

Practiced trying load Bear into my friend's trailer but it was getting dark and he got two feet in and was like "nope" and politely backed out. He's not fearful of it, just needed more daylight on our side.

We've got a trail ride planned tomorrow at an estate owned by my friend's friend (lol). He has a bunch of trails and cattle. Should be fun! My old instructor is coming with us, she says she has every bit of confidence she'll be able to get Bear to load safely into her trailer.

I am super excited. My stomach feels a little nervous, but I should be okay. Got my water packed already, just need to pack some snacks and I'll be ready minus getting the horse ready lol.


----------



## Werecat

We may get a tiny bit of rain this afternoon. I'm ready to go to the farm right now and prepare Bear for trailering out. I'm thinking a nice lunging to get him moving a little and a little energy expelled. I am so excited I could barely sleep last night. Woke up 3 hours before my alarm haha. 

Everyone is meeting at the farm at 10, so I'll be crazy early but I told myself I'll leave around 8:45. Please for all that is holy, Bear don't let me down haha.


----------



## Samson5261

Wow have I been gone for awhile and missed a lot! Tried to read through everything but that would take awhile! Its hard to keep up with everything when your phone is not working but I have a new one now thank goodness! Lol

So I was working two jobs to try and save up to fix my place up but I just quit my one job this week. It was making my anxiety and depression worse and having to raise my hand to use the restroom was just ridiculous! So now I have plenty of time to spend with my boys and my pup! I am also trying to start doing dog walking since there are not a lot in my area.

It has finally stopped raining so i will be going to see my boys today and working on cowboy taking a saddle. My idiot of a stepmother decided to try to put my stepbrother up on him without a saddle or halter on him. Needless to say he fell off and ever since cowboy has spooked at anything being put on his back. So its back to square one with his training. Stepmother is no longer allowed in the pasture with him alone&#55357;&#56852;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh poor stepbro and Cowboy. At least it is a fixable problem it'll just take some time.

Conference is almost over...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samson5261

What made me so mad is that they only reason she did it was to prove a point. She doesn't understand why I haven't started riding him yet. He turns three this year but I am waiting another year. Physically he is ready but mentally he is not. I feel he needs another year and she can't understand that. I also had a set back myself in my weight loss so another year gives me more time to get a to a better weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

Selena and I went to our first gymkhana of the year. Decided starting with a gymkhana instead of a barrel race was a good idea. Andrew and I ended up deciding to do the whole series and see if we can pick up some money.

She was really off the pace, like normally in that pen she runs a 15-something in barrels, this time she ran a 16 - Which is fine, just felt kinda weird not to be as fast as she was. She was off the pace the whole day but she did do a good job staying pretty solid and not hitting anything, so I am just going to attribute it to being out of practice. Next runs next month.


----------



## gypsygirl

I hate that feeling, sorrel, but at least she was good ! 

I groomed gypsy for an hour just for her to get rained on. Of course the dog was outside too and I had left. He of course didn't go on the porch under the over hang and got wet, now he stinks like skunk again !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I hate when that happens Buddy loves the sprinkler and will lay on it and get feral!

Studying pathophysiology is depressing


----------



## Werecat

I'm about to go update Bear's journal with the details and pictures, but we did our first offsite trail ride! He trailed way better than I expected and did AMAZING on the trails! He wanted to be the first in line, but didn't fight me when I asked him to let others go ahead. The ONLY thing he wouldn't do that I asked of him, was to get him into the creek to get some water, but I was able to hand walk him in but it took some coercing.

Would've been a perfect day if he didn't somehow hurt his eye when we got home  So putting medicated ointment in, same one the vet gave me when he scratched his eye (same one!) back in December.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Oh no! I hope bear heals quick. 

Little Charlie update: he's still eating, drinking, peeing and pooping, so far so good. I shaved all his fluff off so that he would be more comfortable in his crate. But he looks so miserable


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Poor guys ;(


I'm taking Roy on a run with me ( all on soft ground of course) I just need to get out of the house. To much thinking going on makes me crazy. We are still having issues with lunging he gets all up and high when asked to trot on the lunge. No issues doing it free lunging although I haven't done that since his abscess. He's moving much better no longer head bobbing or limping so he must be feeling better.


----------



## Werecat

Rootin' for Charlie!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I laid down in the paddock while Roy grazed it was extremely peaceful. I did also try to mount Roy lol but I'm to short although on a good note he stood still lol!


----------



## animallover101

Well, all the sudden some of the horses I was going to look at are no longer a good option(either too much energy for me as my coach would say from a video or unsure of the owner and what they truly say)
So I'm waiting for Ember's owner to get back to me to see if I can go see her Friday after noon and then I think maybe I'll see the other one on Sunday? I'm not 100%
I'm starting to get kind hyper/excited to be able to go try out horses again and everything. Plus it's now can actually afford it too as I have a plan in place this time around


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Well, all the sudden some of the horses I was going to look at are no longer a good option(either too much energy for me as my coach would say from a video or unsure of the owner and what they truly say)
> So I'm waiting for Ember's owner to get back to me to see if I can go see her Friday after noon and then I think maybe I'll see the other one on Sunday? I'm not 100%
> I'm starting to get kind hyper/excited to be able to go try out horses again and everything. Plus it's now can actually afford it too as I have a plan in place this time around


That's good, hope it works out


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> That's good, hope it works out


Me too!
Right now Ember is most likely the only one I'm seeing since the other one is probably going to get sold because I even get a chance. Which is okay because I'm most interested in Ember


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How exciting, animallover!!!


----------



## Samson5261

Why is it that all three days in off work its gloomy and gross outside and then its time to go back to work and its gorgeous outside! Not cool mother nature&#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's pretty gloomy over here too, thankful that I seem to be in a good mood anyway

I had a lesson with Sky today... it was SO eye opening. We're finally getting results that show our improvement!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's sunny in cairns at the moment but extremely hot. 

When do you guys think I could start riding Roy again? His abscess is relatively healed and I would only ride on soft ground but I don't want to push it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

If he's sound, it's fine... if he's not sound, then it's not a good idea


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Raina, I would lunge or hand trot for a couple of days, assess how he's moving. If he's short strided, or has a head bob, I wouldn't ride yet. If he goes great two days in a row, then hop on! 

It's great that your finally going to go see ember animal! Maybe it'll be all you ever dreamed of. 

Lunged ove today, we cantered!! He did great. Some pulling to the left, but otherwise perfect. I'm so proud of my little guy.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'll see how he goes today as far as I am aware he's sound again on soft ground he won't be on rocky ground but I already knew that. No head bobbing or anything like that he's moving freely again. The Chiro is coming next week so yay for that !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I got some video of me lunging today, I'll post it shortly was wondering if you lovely people could critique my lunging ?


----------



## Werecat

Went to check on Bear today and his eye is worse  Called the vet out, the eye has an ulceration on the cornea and there's a weird white head or infection in the 3rd eyelid around where it lines up with the cornea where the scratch is. Same spot where he injured it in December. I found out he was delivered from Northern Kentucky in a stock trailer and probably didn't have a fly mask on or something to protect his eyes... good chance that oddity in his eyelid is something embedded in there... would make sense since this ulceration is right near where the last one was. Really upsetting... If when the cornea gets better and I bring the vet out again and that thing in his lid is still there... that'd be my answer.  He's on bute and antibacterial eye ointment until he's better. Really upset that he'll have another scar on that eye.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That sucks were ! I hope he's okay


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Poor Bear!  I probably missed this since I'm not super active in here, but do you know what caused it? Hope he's ok!

I'm a little frustrated. We had an awful week of rain, and today when the weather is beautiful I have too many meetings and things I need to take care of so I won't get to ride! I'm really hoping it stays clear and nice Wednesday and Thursday so I can get a couple of rides this week. Tuesday I'm on campus from 8 am to 8 pm, and Friday I'm going out of town to visit my best friend - which will be absolutely awesome and fun, but I will lose out a couple days of riding.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Poor bear  

Two updates: 
Charlie is still hanging in there...eating, drinking, pooping, peeing....He's in much better spirits...I'm starting to be hopeful. 

And I worked with ove again today, he did fantastic. I only caught the first part of today's session on video, abd he was ok, pulled to the left at the canter, broke gait a bunch (still figuring out how to keep the correct lead all the way around the circle, abd it's hard to keep cantering in a circle while your crossfiring.) But he's doing better. After the video, I went back abd we worked to the left some more, abd we got a full circle with no pulling! 

If anybody wants to see the video, pm me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## animallover101

I'm going to see Ember on Friday!:loveshower::loveshower::runninghorse2:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad Charlie is still hanging in there ! Also glad Ove is doing better.


Animal I am glad you get to see Ember on Friday


----------



## animallover101

I'm so excited and nervous too kinda


----------



## gypsygirl

Are you trying to buy ember?

I'm currently laying on the couch feeling sorry for myself. Celebrated pi day a little too hard !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

I'm thinking about adopting her yes!
I've been thinking about her months now...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lol gypsy! Hardcore Pi day haha... Hope you feel better soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ugh pathophisiolgy gives me a migraine. Doing Coronary heart disease makes you want to chug water and live on carrot sticks


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Animal, good luck with seeing Ember! You'll have to post pictures and let us know how it goes 

All of my afternoon classes and lessons got canceled today so after a quick lunch I'll be able to go out and ride in this beautiful weather! Can't wait!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

OMG PLEASE HELP ME PREPARE FOR THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!

I'm freaking out


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Deep breaths sky. Your totally prepared, your going to rock it!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You can do it sky !! I believe in you!


----------



## gypsygirl

Good luck with ember ! I guess I didn't realize she was at a rescue !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

You'll do GREAT Maggie!!!!

Say helloooooo to the gang! RODEOOOOOO arrived safely from NC Sunday 









He and Jax became BFF's pretty fast









And Orianna finally said hello too









He's settling in so well! He acts as if hes been with my horses for months already lol! 

Also Orianna has been super goofy about eating her "grain" every since I got her...Well first time I fed all 3 of them she absolutely insisted on eating IN the stall with Jax...I know not safe....but I've been letting her eat with him and shes been eating EVERY meal now and they don't try to steal from each other...so I'm going with it. I only have a two stall barn, so Rodeo gets one and my two are sharing one LOL! I have a HUGE barn aisle that one could eat in but they just want to share...love birds.


----------



## animallover101

Thanks guys! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks all!!! I just need to remember to breathe and set my alarm...


----------



## gypsygirl

I'm worries about my animals ! Im not home because of work and there are bad storms. A tornado has touched down not far from our place. Horses are of course out and dog is in the house alone. Mike won't get home until 3 am. He will feed and check the horses when he gets there and hopefully can let the dog out. I hope everyone is ok !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Yikes gypsy, I hope everyone is ok! 

Sky, you will do great! Just think, going to the show is an accomplishment in itself - anything else that happens is just extra!  You'll have to tell us all about it!


----------



## animallover101

You know, I'm a bit nervous going to this whole horse ownership thing as I have clearly never owned a horse but I do know the expenses of having one
The biggest expense seems to be board which is 250 every month.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sending positive thoughts, gyps


----------



## gypsygirl

I'm so worried about them ! Ugh this is why I hate being away from home !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

That stinks gypsy! That's one reason I keep dog tags with my horses name, address, my name abd phone number on their halters when there's bad weather coming. I leave them out so they can run if the fences come down or the storm gets horrible, but I know that if they're found, I'll know as soon as they're caught. 

Animal, board and feed often are the two biggest constant costs...But what you have to be really prepared for are vet costs. I keep 3g in a savings account. 1g for each horse. That way I have money for medical emergencies for them.


----------



## animallover101

Feed is included in my board so I suppose that lessen it a bit?
I do plan on putting more and more into my savings as time goes on as I do have two dogs that I have to take care of too


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I feel so broken....

Charlie somehow got his cast off...we went and got it put back on...But they said it's not healing. It's been less than a week...But they said that if in three weeks it's not showing a lot of progress, I'll have to say goodbye to my best little man. So now I have to wait, in agony, for three weeks,to see if his bone will put itself back together. He's on pain meds, and is in great spirits considering...But I know he's not really ok...I could put him down now, but I feel like that wouldn't be giving him a fair chance...I've never given up on this dog...seizures, brain damage, grumpy little guy...But I love him. And he loves me. I know I'm his whole world. My heart is already broken...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That sucks :/ Hoping he recovers !


----------



## Werecat

Really rooting for Charlie :'( I hope he gets better! I'm guessing he's too old for an amputation to actually be safe?  Poor little man, I really am so sorry that this happened to you guys.

Gypsy, I hope you and yours are all safe!!

Animal, best of luck with seeing Ember! Hope she's what you're looking for. 


My mom came with me to the farm today and we took an hour long walk around the neighborhood with Bear. He did great. The BO's made his flymask (the one borrowing from my friend that's much softer), a little too loose and it came off while they were out getting bedding, so he was an hour without any eye protection out in the sun and wind... and his eye looked pretty ick, but not awful. I put his regular flymask on and brought him on that walk and he seemed really happy to come along. It's the first time I have had him that far from the farm on his own and zero buddy/barn sourness! So proud of him.

Went back again this evening and was able to give him his eye ointment on my own! No one holding him  I am so happy with his progress. Since his eye is fine with the Quiet Ride mask on, it's safe for me to take him on the trail ride tomorrow  Assuming he'll load into my friend's 2 horse slant load, we're good to go!

Some pictures from today:


----------



## bruno1

could you help me
it's been a long time since I've written a horse 
warning bad pun 
I would like to hop back into the saddle
I live in Australia Victoria
I used to be quite good at it 
send me a private message
it's good if you could help me
I'm 19 years old male
I was wondering if anybody need a riding partner ?
sorry I don't know where to put this 
sorry for the bad grammar


----------



## Skyseternalangel

bruno1 said:


> could you help me
> it's been a long time since I've written a horse
> warning bad pun
> I would like to hop back into the saddle
> I live in Australia Victoria
> I used to be quite good at it
> send me a private message
> it's good if you could help me
> I'm 19 years old male
> I was wondering if anybody need a riding partner ?
> sorry I don't know where to put this
> sorry for the bad grammar


This is more of a meet and greet for 20 year-29 year olds, not really the place to ask for help riding. But you can make your own thread in the horse riding subforum and ask there.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So it's extremely wet here in tropical North Queensland at the moment and it looks like we might be getting a cyclone


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's really scary, Raina... do you have a plan in case it happens?

Also sending you good vibes


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> That's really scary, Raina... do you have a plan in case it happens?
> 
> Also sending you good vibes


Depends on the severity of its 
Cat 1-2 the horses are left in the paddock with nothing on and numbers written on hooves 
Anything higher which will include flooding we move them to the show grounds into the indoor stables. At the moment it's only cat 1


----------



## animallover101

Werecat- Thanks! I'm still quite nervous about it all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Depends on the severity of its
> Cat 1-2 the horses are left in the paddock with nothing on and numbers written on hooves
> Anything higher which will include flooding we move them to the show grounds into the indoor stables. At the moment it's only cat 1


How are things now? Any improvement?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the severity of its
> Cat 1-2 the horses are left in the paddock with nothing on and numbers written on hooves
> Anything higher which will include flooding we move them to the show grounds into the indoor stables. At the moment it's only cat 1
> 
> 
> 
> How are things now? Any improvement?
Click to expand...

It's still raining but that's about all you get with a cat 1 it's just rain and a bit of wind. 

Cyclones usually hit the reef and die off if they're low and we just get heaps of rain. The last big one we had was probably over 5 years ago and that one was a cat 4 when it hit land but it did a U turn and went to tully instead of hitting us head on like it was supposed to. 

It's actually cat 2 and above we leave / move the horses. It's really interesting watching them because when it starts to get windy they turn there butts to the wind and hunker down.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Here's a picture of the rain at the moment


----------



## Tazzie

Yikes!! Stay safe Raina!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Agreed, stay safe! A cyclone as in a hurricane or a tornado?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Agreed, stay safe! A cyclone as in a hurricane or a tornado?


They're all the same phenomenon I think just everyone uses different names and I think there's a wind speed difference.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So what is everyone else up to? I rugged Roy up for the night as it looks like it's going to be heavy but I have to go to the paddock at 7am when I finish work and pack away stuff that can float in case of flooding.


----------



## gypsygirl

Sounds like what we're having. Except we are no where near a coast lol ! We are having up to 60+mph winds and rain. It's supposed to turn to snow tonight and tomorrow. Ick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> Sounds like what we're having. Except we are no where near a coast lol ! We are having up to 60+mph winds and rain. It's supposed to turn to snow tonight and tomorrow. Ick
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I hate this weather it's gross. The paddocks will be so muddy tomorrow and I forgot my gum boots !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I had to ask someone to feed Sky this morning because I'm still working on this dang rough draft. It's a research proposal and the intro has to be all fact based and the largest part. It's a PITA... but I'm having fun at the same time? Idk it's a weird feeling.. I just love science haha!

He's going to get the next 2 days off... and then a little lesson Friday morning just so I feel more prepared. 

A friend is going to read my tests for me... yikes.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I had to ask someone to feed Sky this morning because I'm still working on this dang rough draft. It's a research proposal and the intro has to be all fact based and the largest part. It's a PITA... but I'm having fun at the same time? Idk it's a weird feeling.. I just love science haha!
> 
> He's going to get the next 2 days off... and then a little lesson Friday morning just so I feel more prepared.
> 
> A friend is going to read my tests for me... yikes.


Do my pathophysiology for me lol! Maths and science aren't my best subjects although nursing maths is pretty easy, this one the practice of questions were set out wrong which is why so many people didn't get them all right.


----------



## gypsygirl

Lol practice your math ! I had to pass a math test to get my job !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> Lol practice your math ! I had to pass a math test to get my job !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can do it better then I could in high school and nursing maths is x10 easier then normal math but I absolutely loath general maths.


----------



## Tazzie

I've been busting butt all day at work today. Been here since 6:30 am, will leave around 3:30 pm. Then shipping out venison to a friend of mine.

Then this evening we will be hauling Izzie to the arena to practice in our native costume  show is Sunday, and we've only been in this costume once!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> I've been busting butt all day at work today. Been here since 6:30 am, will leave around 3:30 pm. Then shipping out venison to a friend of mine.
> 
> Then this evening we will be hauling Izzie to the arena to practice in our native costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show is Sunday, and we've only been in this costume once!


That will be cool! 


It's still raining I don't think it's stopped I'll take a photo of it when I go down !


----------



## evilamc

Its been windy all day...so my shih tzu Raynor has been an idiot because hes scared of the wind.

I had a lazy day and it felt great lol!!! 

andd for giggles...my horse is fat. Top is last week bottom was last summer before we moved.









Katie I can't WAIT to see all the pictures of you guys at the show in costume 

Everyone safe and sound gypsygirl?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So it's not as flooded as I thought it would be but it's still hella wet and still raining !


----------



## evilamc

Pfft if you want to see flooded you should see my yard


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> Pfft if you want to see flooded you should see my yard


It's not flooded yet but if we get King tide and the creek behind us breaks over majority of this will be under water. Our middle lane way is flooded and it doesn't look like it's going to stop raining


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I just came home and buddy had magically found a highlighter and is now yellow in certain spots..


----------



## gypsygirl

All good here, still really windy but no longer raining. My pasture is so nasty muddy, luckily it's on a hill so will drain soon. We are supposed to get snow over night too which is going to make it even more mucky and horrible. At least my ponies are ok !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Glad your ponies are okay!!

I had the worst day I've ever had at college. Everything went wrong, including my ride for the show cancelling on me last minute.

Just devastated, and scrambling desperately to find someone else willing to take me.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Glad your ponies are okay!!
> 
> I had the worst day I've ever had at college. Everything went wrong, including my ride for the show cancelling on me last minute.
> 
> Just devastated, and scrambling desperately to find someone else willing to take me.


Glad you're okay gypsy ! 


That sucks sky ! Could you post on a local site and ask if anyone is willing to give you a lift ?


----------



## Tazzie

evilamc said:


> Katie I can't WAIT to see all the pictures of you guys at the show in costume


I'll have Nick take some before the class and maybe while we are warming up  he's supposed to record the class  And Jax looks happy to be chunky!

Stay safe everyone! This weather is gross :sad:

And oh no Sky!! Why did they cancel??


----------



## animallover101

Tomorrow is the day I get to go see Ember! <3


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Tomorrow is the day I get to go see Ember! <3


Hope it goes well!


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> Hope it goes well!


I'm still nervous and a bit worried for money a tiny bit now..
I'm going to talk to her and everything to see if I can make an arrangement if possible..
I have a feeling I'll really like her and things are a tiny bit tough while I'm transitioning to other job


----------



## Skyseternalangel

They said they had someone else they had to pick up, but chose to tell me literally 2 days before. So now I'm scrambling.

Day keeps getting worse. Someone backed into my car, scuffed it just enough but I don't have insurance (I just applied for it but it'll be awhile till it's active) so I'm screwed there.

Can't find my car title either.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Found a new ride, so that's helpful. I get to pay $70 in overnight and daytime stabling fees though, plus trailering... but nothing that I can't handle.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

That sucks sky. I had someone back on top of my Lexus once....watched them drive away...sucked so bad. 

I'm a bit out a emotional mess today. Between Charlie not healing, and worrying about moving, and my long lost bestie calling me this morning....ughh


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> That sucks sky. I had someone back on top of my Lexus once....watched them drive away...sucked so bad.
> 
> I'm a bit out a emotional mess today. Between Charlie not healing, and worrying about moving, and my long lost bestie calling me this morning....ughh


 sending supportive hugs. I'm hoping just being able to go to this show boosts my morale. I don't even care if he's awful (spooking, bolting, rearing, failing at the test) I just want to be there and try and see how we do.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw  hope everything is okay ! 

That sucks sky ! You can do it! I believe in you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Aw  hope everything is okay !
> 
> That sucks sky ! You can do it! I believe in you!


Thank you Raina

Here's a sneaky couple pics of Sky's new look


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw  hope everything is okay !
> 
> That sucks sky ! You can do it! I believe in you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Raina
> 
> Here's a sneaky couple pics of Sky's new look
Click to expand...

He's so cute ! Come and do Roy's mane and forelock for me


----------



## Werecat

Had an AWESOME trail ride yesterday! Bear jumped into water!  Well, waded through it, but he crossed the creek on his own (we were the first ones to try to cross) and he needed no encouragement from me, and enjoyed himself. 

He was wonderful on the trail... except he apparently didn't want to leave. We spent 3.5 hours trying to get him into the trailer, even tried a second trailer, close but no cigar. He'd plan his feet down and wouldn't budge  I ended up having to walk him 3 miles to my friend's place, in the dark. He spent the night there. We came and got him today. Another boarder spent 2.5 hours working with him, couldn't get his feet in. Called in a pro trainer, and he got him loading within 25 minutes. One of the boarders left their trailer in the riding area for me to practice loading him, so tomorrow I'll start that. Once I can get him to go into that trailer no problem (it's got a full door and no tack room in the back, so it's a wide open 2 horse slant load), I'll graduate him to my friend's trailer, that has half doors and a tack room on one side, so it's a narrower entryway. That's the important trailer since she's the one I always ride with.

What a crazy whirlwind. Lol. On the plus side, he's losing weight and getting into shape, and I hope we can get to hit these trails at least once a week, but it all depends on if I can trust him to load to come home every time.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad you had a good time


----------



## evilamc

Werecat said:


> Had an AWESOME trail ride yesterday! Bear jumped into water!  Well, waded through it, but he crossed the creek on his own (we were the first ones to try to cross) and he needed no encouragement from me, and enjoyed himself.
> 
> He was wonderful on the trail... except he apparently didn't want to leave. We spent 3.5 hours trying to get him into the trailer, even tried a second trailer, close but no cigar. He'd plan his feet down and wouldn't budge  I ended up having to walk him 3 miles to my friend's place, in the dark. He spent the night there. We came and got him today. Another boarder spent 2.5 hours working with him, couldn't get his feet in. Called in a pro trainer, and he got him loading within 25 minutes. One of the boarders left their trailer in the riding area for me to practice loading him, so tomorrow I'll start that. Once I can get him to go into that trailer no problem (it's got a full door and no tack room in the back, so it's a wide open 2 horse slant load), I'll graduate him to my friend's trailer, that has half doors and a tack room on one side, so it's a narrower entryway. That's the important trailer since she's the one I always ride with.
> 
> What a crazy whirlwind. Lol. On the plus side, he's losing weight and getting into shape, and I hope we can get to hit these trails at least once a week, but it all depends on if I can trust him to load to come home every time.



Yay for a good ride! Sorry for the trailer troubles, I went through that with Jax too when I first got him. Third time I trailered him out...we had an interesting ride and then I couldn't get him in to go home!! I was alone of course too..Finally two men came over and gave me a hand.

Your friends trailer in the arena, is it attached to anything? Its very unsafe to practice loading/unloading in an unhitched trailer, they can become like a teeter-totter when not hitched...Sure 90% of the time it works out great but keep it in mind and be careful.

I ended up having to have a lesson with a pro trainer to learn how to load Jax. Basically he was having baby temper tantrums...so I just had to stick with the pressure till he got on. She had me ALWAYS have his head pointed in the trailer and start applying pressure with lead rope/lunge whip. Starting with a tapping at his shoulder...then moving to butt if needed or neck...kind of had to move pressure depending on what body part he was trying to move to avoid. He was kicking out...trying to rear...but after an hour of the fight he finally hopped on.

After a few practice sessions this is what I had:





So just stick with it and you'll get it!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So tired.... Working tonight and tomorrow and then having to catch up on study Sunday and Monday which is a lot of work !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

All packed up for the show!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> All packed up for the show!


Go sky go ! Have a good time ! Sending you loads of hugs and good vibes


----------



## Tazzie

Good luck Sky!!

We, too, are about packed for the show! I packed a lot of it last night, plugged in my video camera, and need to find the chargers for the camera batteries. More packing tonight! We don't leave until Saturday though lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

This is what I have packed at barn:

Bridle
helmet
saddle
Saddle pad
Thinline halfpad
Grooming kit which includes 3 brushes, 2 curries, hoofpic, and comb
Bathing supplies which includes 4 shampoos, rubber mit, squegee
cooler for after bathing and overnight in stall
leather cleaner and conditioner
brushing boots for warm up only
I have his food & hay ready for when the trailer comes

I packed at home the following:
3 pairs of breeches, 1 tan, 1 cream, 1 grey
1 rider sport shirt, black with tan plaid piping (not sure what happened to my other riding shirts)
1 pair of black socks
my (brown) riding boots
Bun holder
Extra blanket straps
Towels (for drying)
Rags for cleaning tack
aleeve
both cameras and charged

I did forget treats though.

I couldn't find my gloves, they're likely at my barn somewhere so I'm going without. Same with his show browband so I'm keeping the new bridle (that was gifted to me) as is

I'm going to see if I can borrow a black polo from someone as I don't really want to wear my ride sport if I go with the grey breeches.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Have a good time as well Tazzie !


----------



## SorrelHorse

A young girl wants to run my horse at the local barrel racing finals and in a rodeo queen competition. She's coming to try her out later today.

I feel like I am too generous sometimes. I let people use Selena all the time. Makes me friends though who could do me favors later.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> A young girl wants to run my horse at the local barrel racing finals and in a rodeo queen competition. She's coming to try her out later today.
> 
> I feel like I am too generous sometimes. I let people use Selena all the time. Makes me friends though who could do me favors later.


That will be interesting


----------



## animallover101

Off to see Ember!


----------



## animallover101

Guys...I think I'm too nice of a person when it comes to things


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

What happened with ember?


----------



## animallover101

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> What happened with ember?


I went to see her and everything was great.
She was pretty much everything I dream/could want. She was a bit bouncy but that was okay
She was great and I felt a connection and fell more in love with her too..
I could said I want to adopt her right then and there and the person was willing to hold her for me until I got some more things figured out(I even said I'd sign a contract and everything) 
But she also said that there was another person coming on Sunday with their trainer to see her but it was my choice. 
As nice as of person I am/whatever you want to call it, I told her I really did want her but I felt it was only fair if the other person got a shot even if it meant I'd lose Ember

I know this is a special case(I think it is) where the owner would be willing to hold her for me but she'd still be mine pretty much.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhptCuxSap4


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Animal, she looks so sweet, and like she'd be a pretty nice horse with some work put into her. 

I don't think it's too late to let the owner know that you are certain you would like to have her, providing a contract was worked up (and especially if she knows how much you like the horse, which seems to be true since she said it was your choice on whether to let the other people come see her), and not worry about the other people wanting to see her. I know that sounds kind of selfish, but those of us who are way too nice to others do sometimes miss out on things by worrying too much about other people (I know I do). It happens all the time that a horse will be bought before everyone who wants to try it gets the chance to. I think if you really want her, you should go for it.


----------



## animallover101

NavigatorsMom said:


> Animal, she looks so sweet, and like she'd be a pretty nice horse with some work put into her.
> 
> I don't think it's too late to let the owner know that you are certain you would like to have her, providing a contract was worked up (and especially if she knows how much you like the horse, which seems to be true since she said it was your choice on whether to let the other people come see her), and not worry about the other people wanting to see her. I know that sounds kind of selfish, but those of us who are way too nice to others do sometimes miss out on things by worrying too much about other people (I know I do). It happens all the time that a horse will be bought before everyone who wants to try it gets the chance to. I think if you really want her, you should go for it.


I think it's too late because I was suppose to call her tonight..like after a few hours so I see it might be too late right now. I'd hate for her to have to call back the owners again and say the other person changed their mind(even though my mind is set) 
The nice/selflessness in me isn't allowing me to be shellfish. I was SO tempted to say when I was there, I'll adopt her(I did somewhat but I worded it in a way if only the other people didn't want her) I think she fully well knows how much I like Ember since I inquired about her back in December but because some little money issues came up, I didn't feel comfortable going to see her yet. I mean I even told her I was offered a free horse but I told those people I'm interested in another horse(that being Ember). That was back in January. 
The fact she is willing to keep Ember there for a while is very nice I thought and super helpful...I mean I do get Ember then she will come to the place I go to but probably not until Mayish because of various things and she seem perfect okay with that. I'd go see Ember and stuff. 
She even said that she would feel bad if Ember did get adopted knowing how much I did like her however I also did this to myself too


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Could you possibly call first thing in the morning, or even send an email tonight to let them know that you've changed your mind? It may be they haven't contacted the other people yet. If she really is everything you want in a horse it would be such a shame to let her go. I hope it works out for you, maybe those people coming on Sunday won't like her as much and she will still be available.


----------



## animallover101

NavigatorsMom said:


> Could you possibly call first thing in the morning, or even send an email tonight to let them know that you've changed your mind? It may be they haven't contacted the other people yet. If she really is everything you want in a horse it would be such a shame to let her go. I hope it works out for you, maybe those people coming on Sunday won't like her as much and she will still be available.


I'd hate to do that to the other owners...
I think I'm quite scared about going into this horse ownership(and excited too! don't get me wrong either) but I never had a horse before...It's new area for me. I know I can take care of it and everything(things always have a funny of way of working out for me when money can get tough but hope it won't for a while) 
It would be a shame but it's like I can't allow myself to be shellfish? It sucks really.
However, she is still available come Sunday/Monday(depending on when I get the call as I work Sunday night) I shall get her as then I'll truly feel as it's meant to be
Mind you, it does help I did get to see her and try her out so if she does get adopted then at least I can somewhat move on and not being regretting not going to see her


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I totally understand the fear/excitement of going into horse ownership - I had that too, and still do to an extent. Like right now I'm seriously considering going on a peanut butter sandwich diet to save money :O But I also believe that it is all worth it being able to have my boy. 

I used to be very much like you I think, when it comes to not being selfish. It took me a very long time to realize that it is ok to put myself first sometimes, especially when it comes to things that are important to me. It's definitely a hard thing to get used to, but it's kind of a relief knowing that I can put myself first (for example, not always taking another person's shift at work just because they ask me and I've said yes in the past). Of course, that's something that just takes time to work towards. Kind of a personality thing.

Anyway, if you can't be selfish right now, I'll be selfish for you and say that I hope she is still available for you Sunday/Monday.


----------



## animallover101

NavigatorsMom said:


> I totally understand the fear/excitement of going into horse ownership - I had that too, and still do to an extent. Like right now I'm seriously considering going on a peanut butter sandwich diet to save money :O But I also believe that it is all worth it being able to have my boy.
> 
> I used to be very much like you I think, when it comes to not being selfish. It took me a very long time to realize that it is ok to put myself first sometimes, especially when it comes to things that are important to me. It's definitely a hard thing to get used to, but it's kind of a relief knowing that I can put myself first (for example, not always taking another person's shift at work just because they ask me and I've said yes in the past). Of course, that's something that just takes time to work towards. Kind of a personality thing.
> 
> Anyway, if you can't be selfish right now, I'll be selfish for you and say that I hope she is still available for you Sunday/Monday.


In a way, I'm kinda on a simple diet sometimes it's because of money but it's mostly because I don't know how to adult and cook for myself.
I mean for a long time, I wouldn't except presents but I'd be constantly giving out gifts and stuff. That has changed but I still do struggle with it.(It was because I felt like my mom mostly used to be just buy me stuff to make up for things she did that I didn't like and for the buy people stuff that's a different case)
I've somewhat stop taking up shifts at one workplace but that's because I felt like I was putting myself too much into it so I had to take a step back and not take up shifts and I frankly didn't want to take. I mean if I truly have the free time and stuff then I'll take it. But if it comes between two things odds are I do the other stuff for self care
I hope so too! I'll be sooooooo happy and it will only confirmed that she is for me! 
Then I can start looking casually for tack for her. It probably will be mostly reins,bridle, and bit as saddle will probably come closer to the time she comes to the place I go to.
I wonder what colours would look good on her..


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Ah, learning how to cook for yourself is difficult, especially if you're just cooking for one person. Thankfully, I live in the same town as my parents so I'll often go over there for "real" food - which also saves money, haha!
Yes, I can relate to that quite a bit! 

I hope you'll definitely keep us updated! I really hope to hear that she ends up being yours.


----------



## animallover101

NavigatorsMom said:


> Ah, learning how to cook for yourself is difficult, especially if you're just cooking for one person. Thankfully, I live in the same town as my parents so I'll often go over there for "real" food - which also saves money, haha!
> Yes, I can relate to that quite a bit!
> 
> I hope you'll definitely keep us updated! I really hope to hear that she ends up being yours.


I live by myself so I only cook for me and I live far from my family(not too far but far enough)

I will! I hope so too! There is another horse that I'm a bit interested in but Ember is one I'm truly interested in so I'm going to wait.(plus the other one is 3 hours drive and I'm waiting for a riding video)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I've been feeling a bit off with Roy lately. He doesn't seem to want to come up from the back of the paddock and he seems to want to stay with his mates not that I have an issue leading him up when I go to catch him but he doesn't willing come up.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I've been feeling a bit off with Roy lately. He doesn't seem to want to come up from the back of the paddock and he seems to want to stay with his mates not that I have an issue leading him up when I go to catch him but he doesn't willing come up.


That's pretty normal, horses are beings with personality. Sometimes they rather hang with their herd. Don't take it personally

How's the lunging going?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been feeling a bit off with Roy lately. He doesn't seem to want to come up from the back of the paddock and he seems to want to stay with his mates not that I have an issue leading him up when I go to catch him but he doesn't willing come up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty normal, horses are beings with personality. Sometimes they rather hang with their herd. Don't take it personally
> 
> How's the lunging going?
Click to expand...

Haven't been able to do anything with all this rain although it's dry today so I might see how we go.


----------



## Werecat

Animal, I sure hope you end up with Ember, she looks like a sweet horse. In life you gotta sometimes put yourself first though, and in the case of Ember I feel this is one of those times. You've seemed to have your heart set on this horse for quite some time, and that is reason enough.

evilamc, that video is so cute! You did bring up a very good point, and I contacted the owner of the trailer and he said the trailer is stabilized and he practiced loading his horse when he first got it without it hitched to a truck and did fine. I had the BO's husband out there to help me and the trailer didn't budge under pressure, and when he got Bear loaded, it stayed steady and didn't move. I borrowed my dad's truck and drove it to the farm just in case, but luckily didn't need it. I keep passing by this white Ford F-250 extended cab on the way to the farm every day that's been for sale on a lot for the past month and I want to stop and inquire about it, but right now I really don't -need- a truck, but that will quickly change.

Yesterday he loaded fine (with the help of the BO's husband), today it was windy and all the horses on the farm were cantering up and down the fence lines constantly and he was incredibly distracted. Needless to say he'd get his front feet in and then immediately pull out. I was there alone and couldn't get any help and ended up having to call it quits for the day because my shoulder began to hurt and with the wind and distractions I felt incredibly unproductive. I think if I try again on a clear day without distractions and he still wont load, it's time for me to hire that trainer to deal with him. My friend that I go riding most often with said she'd be happy to take him over there and leave her trailer with him if we can get him loaded for the trainer to work with. I'll call the trainer Monday. I hate bothering people about business over the weekend lol. 

As for solo riding, we took another ride today. I think I gotta lengthen the endurance saddle's stirrups some, and I tried to do the crossfire tie, but the straps are too short! I think they were cut to fit the horse it was originally used on or I'm doing something terribly wrong haha. I feel like without the proper pad I can't get a right feel for that saddle. I don't feel balanced. I LOVE the synthetic western saddle I've been borrowing from my BO but I lost a conch yesterday or on the trail ride on Wednesday and I feel totally embarrassed about it. They're rather unique to that saddle so no idea how I'm going to replace it. She got the saddle for free and never uses it so hopefully she wont care.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ah that sucks you lost the conch! 

I'll post a video in my thread today of lunging I have a feeling it's going to be pretty ugly but I'm not going to have calvettis because we should really work on our rhythm before adding anything else. I'm going to work it like this Ask, follow up with whip (if he doesn't do it), if he still doesn't do it make him think I'm going to eat him and once he does do it praise and leave alone.


----------



## animallover101

Werecat said:


> Animal, I sure hope you end up with Ember, she looks like a sweet horse. In life you gotta sometimes put yourself first though, and in the case of Ember I feel this is one of those times. You've seemed to have your heart set on this horse for quite some time, and that is reason enough.
> 
> evilamc, that video is so cute! You did bring up a very good point, and I contacted the owner of the trailer and he said the trailer is stabilized and he practiced loading his horse when he first got it without it hitched to a truck and did fine. I had the BO's husband out there to help me and the trailer didn't budge under pressure, and when he got Bear loaded, it stayed steady and didn't move. I borrowed my dad's truck and drove it to the farm just in case, but luckily didn't need it. I keep passing by this white Ford F-250 extended cab on the way to the farm every day that's been for sale on a lot for the past month and I want to stop and inquire about it, but right now I really don't -need- a truck, but that will quickly change.
> 
> Yesterday he loaded fine (with the help of the BO's husband), today it was windy and all the horses on the farm were cantering up and down the fence lines constantly and he was incredibly distracted. Needless to say he'd get his front feet in and then immediately pull out. I was there alone and couldn't get any help and ended up having to call it quits for the day because my shoulder began to hurt and with the wind and distractions I felt incredibly unproductive. I think if I try again on a clear day without distractions and he still wont load, it's time for me to hire that trainer to deal with him. My friend that I go riding most often with said she'd be happy to take him over there and leave her trailer with him if we can get him loaded for the trainer to work with. I'll call the trainer Monday. I hate bothering people about business over the weekend lol.
> 
> As for solo riding, we took another ride today. I think I gotta lengthen the endurance saddle's stirrups some, and I tried to do the crossfire tie, but the straps are too short! I think they were cut to fit the horse it was originally used on or I'm doing something terribly wrong haha. I feel like without the proper pad I can't get a right feel for that saddle. I don't feel balanced. I LOVE the synthetic western saddle I've been borrowing from my BO but I lost a conch yesterday or on the trail ride on Wednesday and I feel totally embarrassed about it. They're rather unique to that saddle so no idea how I'm going to replace it. She got the saddle for free and never uses it so hopefully she wont care.


I hope so too
I probably should've put myself first this time but I couldn't allow myself too. I was tempted to do so as I really did want to say that I was adopting her but I just couldn't
My coach likes her too and thinks she's a sweet horse(from the video I showed her)


----------



## evilamc

Animal...horse buying is just like car buying. You see one you're interested in...go to lot and test drive it....sales man tells you "I did get another call of another person interested, theyre coming in a few days". Then you have the decision, buy it now or forget about it. If you really wanted it you would buy it..and the other people will find something else. Theres no being "nice" in horse shopping, its hard enough to find one you like and click with...then to let it go to someone else who is seeing it DAYS AFTER YOU? If they were THAT interested they should of come sooner.

If you want Ember, call them and tell them. You saw her first, you took the time to get there to see her there for you have every right to "claim" her.

Were thats great you got him in the trailer some, too bad the next day wasn't as good  I don't see how they could say its stabilized butttt if it worked it worked! Maybe they have something special added to it that I've never seen before. I know a lot of people do it and say its fine but I think they've just been lucky so far lol! I saw one teeter when a boarder was practicing loading and ever since wont load unless I'm hitched  Its scary to see. Haha you can ALWAYSSSSS need a truck  I couldn't survive without mine. It took me awhile to get the hand of doing the enduro/center fire rigging on my saddle. I had to buy 7ft latigo's for both sides!


----------



## gypsygirl

My ponies are so nasty ! They were covered in mud (still raining) and then we had freezing rain = muddy ponies covered in ice. Thank goodness we are very high !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Any advice for a usually great loader kicking and pawing inside the trailer (even with a hay net) ?

I think there was too much free space in there, usually he's snug to a divider.


----------



## evilamc

When they start pawing in mine I ignore them lol! I feel like they do it for attention, when they don't get it they've given up.


----------



## animallover101

I haven't heard anything yet...and I probably won't until probably tomorrow or I'll get a message later tonight since I have to work tonight. 
I can only hope ember isn't adopted


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm going to be honest.

I know she's at a rescue, but she doesn't look like she's been cared for or ridden. She has a huge hay belly, a dull coat, a very skinny neck with no muscle.. her trot doesn't have any go to it so you can't even see if she's sound or not.

Is this a reputable rescue place? Because I see a lot of red flags. Like riding a horse in deep mud for a "trial" ride.

Compare her condition to these horses at a reputable rescue group.

http://www.coloradohorserescuenetwork.com/chrn-adoptable-horses.html


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Uni is driving me nuts! I am so behind  Ughhh


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I got a B on my latest Zoology test!!! Not bad!!!

I also just came back home after being stranded due to my car running out of gas. But going to the horse show with Sky was worth it.

Now to just work on being better with finances.. down to only 1 old bill


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I got a B on my latest Zoology test!!! Not bad!!!
> 
> I also just came back home after being stranded due to my car running out of gas. But going to the horse show with Sky was worth it.
> 
> Now to just work on being better with finances.. down to only 1 old bill


My feels with the finances! I am terrible even after my dad did up a budget for me..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> My feels with the finances! I am terrible even after my dad did up a budget for me..


Right? I am too quick about paying bills with any money I get... so then I'm left with like nothing. I need to quit doing that, esp since Dave Ramsey claims it's better to 'pay yourself first, then take care of bills' and I keep ignoring that thinking it'll look better if I get those out of the way.

At least the bills are diminishing slowly...


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm going to be honest.
> 
> I know she's at a rescue, but she doesn't look like she's been cared for or ridden. She has a huge hay belly, a dull coat, a very skinny neck with no muscle.. her trot doesn't have any go to it so you can't even see if she's sound or not.
> 
> Is this a reputable rescue place? Because I see a lot of red flags. Like riding a horse in deep mud for a "trial" ride.
> 
> Compare her condition to these horses at a reputable rescue group.
> 
> http://www.coloradohorserescuenetwork.com/chrn-adoptable-horses.html


She hasn't been ridden all winter but she has been cared for from what I can see. Yes this is a reputable place as my coach knows the owner of the rescue and inky has nice things to say.
It had just rained. It's been raining for the last few days hence the mud...I watch her trot when the owner was on her and it was better than mine. Keep in mind I was uncertain of the footing and there were some stumps around. I thought she was fine. 
Who said I wanted a horse who had a lot of go? Certainly not me. I've ridden what's it's like to have a horse that's more go then whoa it wasn't pleasant. 
Plus coach liked her from the video I send her


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My feels with the finances! I am terrible even after my dad did up a budget for me..
> 
> 
> 
> Right? I am too quick about paying bills with any money I get... so then I'm left with like nothing. I need to quit doing that, esp since Dave Ramsey claims it's better to 'pay yourself first, then take care of bills' and I keep ignoring that thinking it'll look better if I get those out of the way.
> 
> At least the bills are diminishing slowly...
Click to expand...

I pay bills first it just seems easier


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I am not the best with budgeting... looking at spending a lot less on random stuff/food that I don't actually need and hopefully saving more. At this point after rent, board for Nav, and bills I break even (when I'm lucky). 

I did just start up flute lessons with a middle schooler, so that will be an extra $60 a month which will help. But my grad assistant paycheck isn't the best. 

So, I've spent three fun days with my best friend but I'm heading home tomorrow which means I'll get to see my pony face again! Hopefully he's settled in with his new pasture-mates.


----------



## evilamc

I used to be amazing at finances haha! I had managed to save up almost 40k while in college to buy my first house. Put down 20% on a 3 bedroom condo about 20 minutes outside of DC in VA...thanks to living at my parents at the time I was able to buy a short sale so I got an amazing deal. Then what I had left over after the 20% went into furnishing the entire place and kitchenware stuff and my dad for remodels. Put in laminate flooring throughout the entire place and redid a whole bathroom!

Then I got back into riding.....LOL

I did pretty much quit drinking/partying though thanks to horses and no longer being able to afford it 

I made a good chunk of change selling my condo in DC though to move here to Ohio and managed to get most my finances in order! Losing my job is setting me back a little but I'm getting things going from home  This week I'm boarding some dogs and have a few grooming appointments...making as much as I would of made at my job this week.

I'm horse-poor for sure though. Back home I was making about 60k a year and still just kind of scrapped by...If I hadnt bought my truck and trailer I'd of been rich!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> Who said I wanted a horse who had a lot of go?


You completely missed what I was saying. A horse has to have some sort of energy... she didn't. I couldn't even tell if she was sound because her trot was so irregular due to the bad footing and who knows what else.

Also a reputable rescue would not let someone test ride in deep mud. Horses can get injured that way.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Now that I own a horse and a dog I'm more money conscious I always make sure we have money to pay for stuff unfortunately at the moment our savings are almost depleted with unexpected bills which makes me worry about emergency vet bills


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> You completely missed what I was saying. A horse has to have some sort of energy... she didn't. I couldn't even tell if she was sound because her trot was so irregular due to the bad footing and who knows what else.
> 
> Also a reputable rescue would not let someone test ride in deep mud. Horses can get injured that way.


It really wasn't that deep...
If it was deep then my boots that I wore would've been mudder but they were pretty much the same amount of dirty as I came.
The video doesn't have the best lighting but it really wasn't deep.


----------



## animallover101

She is going to let me know tomorrow morning if Ember is still available as people interested were going to tell her tomorrow. So here's hoping she is still available. She was even rooting for me and hoping I get her as she thinks Ember and I make a good match since the people went to see her today, the rider was only 12 and would need lessons and everything. Where as I could just ride Ember and be confident and only needing lessons here and there


----------



## Werecat

Why are those people getting first refusal when you saw her first?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My mum just rang crying, one of our dogs that lives in Tasmania with them has cancer and unfortunately it's gotten to the point where they are thinking of putting him down...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Man o man! Lunging Roy today was fantastic barely a fight he just did what he was asked straight away! All I had to do was rise the lunge whip slightly and off he went! 

Now I have a question well 2, what should you lunge in ? Halter/bridle/cavesson? Also how can I get him to stop pulling sideways a bit ?


----------



## animallover101

Werecat said:


> Why are those people getting first refusal when you saw her first?


I let them see her and passed up my chance
I'm regretting it now


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> My mum just rang crying, one of our dogs that lives in Tasmania with them has cancer and unfortunately it's gotten to the point where they are thinking of putting him down...


 I'm sorry.. that's so sad


----------



## Werecat

Isabelle, I'm so sorry to be reading that. I remember when you originally posted about their dogs and this was a concern for you. 

For the trailer, I think it's the placement of the axles to the tongue for weight distribution. They've done it several times with this specific trailer and it hasn't tipped.

My BO wants me to try and save money by keeping up with working with him myself because she's concerned I'll pay the trainer and then the horse wont listen to me... but I'd work with the trainer once Bear gets in for him every time. I'm almost nervous that this horse knows he can overpower me and whenever he doesn't feel like trailering, will do so. I'm trying to keep my spirits up about it, but logic sometimes wants to fight with hope lol.

As for his eye, called the vet to schedule a follow up. Cornea is looking goodish, but I think the problem is the eyelid, so he'll have to be sedated as expected for him to take a look and see what's actually up in there. Hoping he'll call back to come out this afternoon, otherwise he said tomorrow morning he should be able to.

I may try to ride again today. I've been trying to ride almost every day, and knockonwood the bridling issue has almost been resolved and he's becoming more polite while being saddled.


----------



## Tazzie

Raina, I'm sorry to hear that :sad: never easy losing a pet.

Were, I hope his eye gets figured out, and he becomes easier to load. I know Izzie hated loading for a while, so we made the trailer the "cookie hut." She would go in there to eat cookies. Once she started hauling to fun places like shows and chiropractors, she practically started loading herself.

And, well, my show didn't go so well. We're looking into having Izzie readjusted since we feel like her ribs are still out (they were badly misaligned when we had her adjusted earlier). We're also going to have him do acupressure points to see if something else is bugging her, like ulcers or something. Also think she's outgrown the gullet in her saddle. Going to go out this week to put the next size plate in and see how it looks/how she feels. She just didn't feel right. Hands down one of our worst shows since we started showing (only beating out our first two shows, where we were AWFUL).

At least our costume is gorgeous?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpxhl_6t4Lo


----------



## evilamc

When I got help with the trainer for loading problem child Jaximus she actually made me do all the work...she just coached me along the way, and demonstrated how she wanted me to do it but then it was up to me to do it. That way it wasn't him just learning to listen to the big bad trainer but it was him and I figuring it out together. So while saving money is good, hitting a road block is not! You could always talk to the trainer and ask them HOW they work on trailer loading issues, if its you working through it with help or do they just do it all.

Tazzie you guys look SO COOL in costume!!!!!!!!! I read your journal, sorry everything didn't go as planned


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Doing my Basic life support competency today I am crapping myself even though it's the second time I've done it


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Best of luck Raina!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

You guys, I've never cried over a truck...until today. 

Bertha, an f250 super duty, crew cab, extended bed, lifted on 35s, 7.3l diesel, chipped, and very very much loved...was totaled on Friday. 

I drove that truck for three years, hauling tires, horses, campers, in parades, as the "dodge rescue" unit at mudding events...I drove that big ole beast everywhere...

Then I left my parents company, and left it to them for hauling tires and other parts for their mechanic shop...

On Friday they lent it to an employee, who got drunk, and was speeding, and drove it into a 25 ft deep ditch...

Both airbags deployed, the windshield is shattered, the windows...all shattered. The axels broken...twelve beer cans in the front seat....

My mom sent me pictures...it's freaking carnage. 

My wonderful beautiful Bertha....


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Here she is...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

OMG that poor truck :/ even that makes ME sad. Poor Bertha.

Hope the guy is okay, despite making poor stupid choices


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

It was his third dui, so he's going to jail for a long time. But he got away with just a broken collar bone. In one of the pictures my mom sent, you can see the box of a whole case (meaning 24 beers) stuck in the dashboard...and I mean IN the dashboard...not just on top of it..stuck inside it


----------



## Tazzie

Holy smokes Analisa!! You can't catch a break, can you? I sure hope he has to pay for that! Though, it won't replace her :sad:



evilamc said:


> Tazzie you guys look SO COOL in costume!!!!!!!!! I read your journal, sorry everything didn't go as planned


Thanks Alicia! It was at least fun to ride in (most of the time.) Life rarely goes as planned, but oh well. I'm totally exhausted right now, and feel like a weight was lifted. Our chiro called me back. He's squeezing Izzie in on Saturday. And since we have an Easter celebration that day, our friend/barn owner is hauling Izzie to him for us. There may have been tears of joy and relief shed...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw Ana I am so sorry !!!!


Yeah I passed my 2nd responder not my first though :/ small mistakes lucky I can do it again


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> My mum just rang crying, one of our dogs that lives in Tasmania with them has cancer and unfortunately it's gotten to the point where they are thinking of putting him down...





Rainaisabelle said:


> Aw Ana I am so sorry !!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah I passed my 2nd responder not my first though :/ small mistakes lucky I can do it again


Are second responder and first responder tests different?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mum just rang crying, one of our dogs that lives in Tasmania with them has cancer and unfortunately it's gotten to the point where they are thinking of putting him down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw Ana I am so sorry !!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah I passed my 2nd responder not my first though :/ small mistakes lucky I can do it again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are second responder and first responder tests different?
Click to expand...

They are different but you do it like the same day. You have a partner, 1st responder is the one who first finds the patient commences CPR / calls for help those kinds of things and second does defib


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> They are different but you do it like the same day. You have a partner, 1st responder is the one who first finds the patient commences CPR / calls for help those kinds of things and second does defib


Oh okay! That makes sense now, thanks for explaining that to me! inkunicorn:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Tazzie, there would bee no point in front after him for damages...My parents fired him, and he's got no money. And he'll be in jail, so he won't be making money. So, they're selling the engine abd transmission, and buying another truck. It just won't be the same 

Yay for the chiro! And for passing tests! 

In other news, I introduced ove to the saddle and pad today...we didn't do much, just rubbing the pad over him. I'm taking it very very slow with my scared little guy. I need to build up his confidence, not push it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I didn't pass but I get to do it again so that's fine. Most of the time when you fail it's nerves as they're basically watching over your shoulder constantly


----------



## gypsygirl

It's scary on the job as well ! ^^

My first week we had a guy go into cardiac arrest during MOHs surgery. We are a private practice and so we had to call 911. Ended up the guy had a heart condition that no one knew about, thank goodness he lived !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Luckily never had to do it on the job ! I just forgot to check for breathing before commencing CPR it's always the one you think you won't forget !


----------



## animallover101

Ember is now mineeee


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's great animal


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> Ember is now mineeee


Welcome to the wonderful world of horse ownership. Be prepared to never have money again  lol!


----------



## animallover101

evilamc said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of horse ownership. Be prepared to never have money again  lol!


Haha I'm already halfway there with my dogs
I'm not bringing her to the place I ride at until May which is fine with the owner.
The owner made the decision because the people who came yesterday never came and she felt like I was a better fit
So yayyy me!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Yay Animal! I'm very happy to hear that. Now you need to get tons of pictures and videos of her for us  Can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Yay animal!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## animallover101

NavigatorsMom said:


> Yay Animal! I'm very happy to hear that. Now you need to get tons of pictures and videos of her for us  Can't wait to hear more about her!


I will! 
I plan on going to see her in the time being until I can bring her home

Question for anyone who wants to answer:
What colors would be best on her?
She is bay


----------



## Samson5261

animallover101 said:


> I will!
> I plan on going to see her in the time being until I can bring her home
> 
> Question for anyone who wants to answer:
> What colors would be best on her?
> She is bay


Both of my boys are bay. I have them in turquoise & purple for rowdy who is a lighter bay than cowboy. Cowboy is lime green & blue and he is a darker bay. I love all of those colors on bays and pink can also look good on bays but I'm not a fan of pink in the first place lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

Samson5261 said:


> Both of my boys are bay. I have them in turquoise & purple for rowdy who is a lighter bay than cowboy. Cowboy is lime green & blue and he is a darker bay. I love all of those colors on bays and pink can also look good on bays but I'm not a fan of pink in the first place lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_










This is what her coloring looks like
I really like any blues/greens. I have a strong dislike for pinks/purples


----------



## Samson5261

animallover101 said:


> View attachment 773394
> 
> This is what her coloring looks like
> I really like any blues/greens. I have a strong dislike for pinks/purples


She looks about the same shade of my cowboy. He looks great in lime green, hunter green and royal blue. I would post a pic but I'm on my phone so I can't. I have a pic of him in a lime green halter on his profile I do believe. I think she will look good in a green or a blue.&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

Samson5261 said:


> She looks about the same shade of my cowboy. He looks great in lime green, hunter green and royal blue. I would post a pic but I'm on my phone so I can't. I have a pic of him in a lime green halter on his profile I do believe. I think she will look good in a green or a blue.��
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Royal blue sounds very nice to me
I hope it's not too hard to find for western stuff


----------



## Samson5261

<p>


animallover101 said:


> Royal blue sounds very nice to me</p>
> <p>I hope it's not too hard to find for western stuff


</p>
<p> </p>
Its not, I haven't had any trouble finding stuff in that color. Have had trouble with having the $$$$ to buy it! Lol That is also why I like having them in two colors so if I find something I like but they don't have it in the main color I can buy it in the other color&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## animallover101

Samson5261 said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> Its not, I haven't had any trouble finding stuff in that color. Have had trouble with having the $$$$ to buy it! Lol That is also why I like having them in two colors so if I find something I like but they don't have it in the main color I can buy it in the other color��


What about a hunter green?


----------



## animallover101

I wish I was a 16" seat. There this beautiful teal turquoise set for sale


----------



## Samson5261

That would look good on her to&#55357;&#56837;.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

Another question:
How do I measure Ember to see what gullet size she needs?
I don't know much about saddles. I just know I ride in a 15"


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> Another question:
> How do I measure Ember to see what gullet size she needs?
> I don't know much about saddles. I just know I ride in a 15"


Maybe you should make your own thread about your horse questions.


----------



## Werecat

Oh my GOD. That drunken idiot! I am so sorry, Analisa. That poor truck. I'm one of those people who mourn for a vehicle they had a connection with... I haven't lost one tragically like that, but my sister's car she cared very much for got totaled when a deer jumped (yes, jumped) onto it and crushed the roof 

YAY! Congrats Animal!! As far as saddle fitment, I'm useless in that category since I'm going through the same motions now. But yay!! Welcome to horse ownership and hooray for the bays!

Izzie, you two looked so elegant in costume!

Heard back from the original saddle fitter I contacted  We'll see if she'll be able to come out to see Bear. I'm still interested in an English saddle, so hopefully we'll be able to work something out.

I need more opinions on the endurance saddle so I'm going to have another boarder who I ride with tomorrow check it out for me once we get back (we're riding locally). I'm not sure how well I keep my seat in it, I think I was riding too forward and need a better pad suited for it to get a better feel.... BUUUUT I don't want to buy a pad for a saddle I don't yet own or may not purchase. I do really like the saddle though, it's a Big Horn 118, leather seat with synthetic skirt and fenders. Crazy lightweight. The seat is more roomy than I'm used to but that's not really too much a bad thing.

We practiced the trailer again today, the BO helped me again, Bear refused to follow me in so BO worked with him and within a couple of minutes he was loading again. He'd once in a while stop, but I'd put him in a circle and he'd follow me in.

If he continues to load for me, I'll start working on tying him and closing the divider, then unloading him. I gave him treats when he loaded politely.



Do any of you ever have bad dreams whenever you're encountering issues with your horses? I had a nightmare last night that my horse went lame and for whatever reason my old instructor was pressuring me to put him down. I couldn't for the life of me figure out why she was so insistent, but I woke up in a cold sweat. Needless to say when I went to the barn I checked his legs and feet thoroughly lol.

Called the vet about his eye, tried to set up a follow up appointment but he never got back to me with a time. Bleh.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I like hunter green


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I've had a couple of crazy dreams when I'm worried about my horses. Annie in particular. She has my heart and is the horse of my dreams so it makes sense...

The first, I was riding her out of some kind of apocalypse, and we rode onto this street where people kept coming out abd talking to me, I got off to lead her through the crowd, and this little kid started trying to climb on top of her, I shoved him a couple of times, then I kicked him...apparently I was really into it, because I kicked the roof of my camper (it's like a sleeping cubby, low ceiling) and woke myself up at the same time...

The most recent, I was at some kind of rodeo, abd there was a girl riding Annie in the warm up pen with a chain link fence strapped to the horses face. I went up, yelled at her, pulled her off the horse abd took the fence off Annie's face. I turned around, back to the rodeo, abd next thing I hear my horse screaming, look back to see the rider pulling the snot out of her face and Annie rearing and raging mad. Next thing I know, my horse clears the fence, abd the rider is running her to the gate to leave the property...I woke up screaming "close the gate" abd sweating like mad

It's crazy what horses will do to your head...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I had one where Roy went through a fence and got hit by a car! 



Guys guys guys in hand bridle black or brown? I am going with Royal blue as his browband


----------



## Tazzie

That sucks Analisa :sad: Hopefully he's locked up for a long time.

Thanks Were! I'm head over heels for the costume haha! It's even prettier outside too :wink: I should have show pictures after the show in April though! The photographer for that show is a friend, and she's usually pretty quick getting pictures back up. I don't know who else would go to it, but if my mother in law goes I'll have an insane amount of pictures :lol:

As for the bad dream, yes. I have. You all remember me stressing about a farrier situation. It's getting close to Izzie needing her feet trimmed again (guy is going to text me when he knows he will be in the area and we will pick a time), and with all the other things going on with her right now, I fret. I had a dream just last night that Izzie's high foot (she has high-low syndrome) became this insane club foot. And I was BEGGING her former farrier to pick us back up as clients (even though he moved an hour and a half away). Woke up in tears since in my dream Izzie's foot was almost too bad to save. I know her feet are fine though, and that this guy knows what he's doing....

Raina, I'm no help :lol: I know that I myself prefer black bridles. But I know lots of people prefer brown... see? No help :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Haha ! Well you tried sort of  I have my med calcs again tomorrow and someone coming to look at my tall boots then maybe I can finally buy some proper riding shoes again rather then wearing gumboots


----------



## Samson5261

I guess I am on the hunt for a new farrier again&#55357;&#56862;. I texted the one I used last time to see if he could see my boys soon. I got back gibberish and when I was like what? He texted back sorry? Idk I'm going to text him again and ask him if he will be able to see them again. They are getting long on their front feet so it needs to be done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Samson5261 said:


> I guess I am on the hunt for a new farrier again&#55357;&#56862;. I texted the one I used last time to see if he could see my boys soon. I got back gibberish and when I was like what? He texted back sorry? Idk I'm going to text him again and ask him if he will be able to see them again. They are getting long on their front feet so it needs to be done.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good farriers and trimmers seem to be few and far between.


----------



## evilamc

Rainaisabelle said:


> Good farriers and trimmers seem to be few and far between.


So true. My gang all get done next Tuesday....thank goodness....I feel like its been the longest 6 weeks EVER! Orianna's feet are so overgrown its embarrassing. I bought her knowing they were overgrown and its something my farrier didn't want to hack off all in one trim  But since last trim its like shes growing twice as fast now!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Roy seems to be holding but luckily we have had some wet weather so feet aren't growing as fast. 

Anyone have any idea about doing freezer meals? I am trying to save more money and thought about doing freezer meals as I find we get take out more because we barely have any time.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Raina, do you have a crock pot? If not, I would invest in one immediately. 

What I do for freezer meals: soups and such in the crock pot. either beef cubes abd beef bullion, or chicken (no bones) and chicken bullion, carrots, corn, celery, onion, potatoes, sometimes green beans and peas, then whatever spices you want make enough for two-three meals. cook it on high for six-eight hours, eat what you want, freeze the rest. You can do this with Mexican chicken soup, chowders, etc. The only thing I recommend, is it you want to add pasta or rice, cook it when you reheat it, and only do enough for that meal (otherwise you end up with a gooey gelatinous mess)
Also good, enchiladas, lasagna, taco meat (either chicken or beef), and burger patties.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Raina, do you have a crock pot? If not, I would invest in one immediately.
> 
> What I do for freezer meals: soups and such in the crock pot. either beef cubes abd beef bullion, or chicken (no bones) and chicken bullion, carrots, corn, celery, onion, potatoes, sometimes green beans and peas, then whatever spices you want make enough for two-three meals. cook it on high for six-eight hours, eat what you want, freeze the rest. You can do this with Mexican chicken soup, chowders, etc. The only thing I recommend, is it you want to add pasta or rice, cook it when you reheat it, and only do enough for that meal (otherwise you end up with a gooey gelatinous mess)
> Also good, enchiladas, lasagna, taco meat (either chicken or beef), and burger patties.


I do own a slow cooker ! I'm always a bit weird about freezing like what's the general rule of thumb?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Slow cooker meals are pretty great. Freezing meals, you have to be careful not to allow them to get freezer burnt. 

here's a fairly decent chart


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here's another


----------



## SorrelHorse

As far as farriers, maybe you guys should try the AFA website. I personally won't use anyone who isn't certified, and this helps you find someone in your area who is  Even if they are full up on appointments they will usually direct you to someone they trust. Plus, if your horses are well behaved and you get in good with them, you can have the opportunity to volunteer at farrier competitions and you can get free shoeings. 

I do the competitions with my horses sometimes and the shoes are always guaranteed, so if you aren't happy with them another farrier will pull and redo them for you at no charge, though I have been to dozens in the past two years or so and I have always been really happy with the results at the end.

AFA Find A Farrier


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sky my friend you are a genius!


----------



## Samson5261

I texted him again and he said he may be able to come out Thursday. I really hope he can because I really like him. He was so good with rowdy who really does not like men. Om going to cross my fingers that it happens!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So Sky this morning was soooo wound up and tried taking off as I was undoing his halter. He got majorly corrected, and eventually stood still and then waited until I walked away to gallop off (now that I know he can do it...LOL)

Basically worried that his left hind is sore though, because I did a lot of disengaging exercises, fast, and he was trying to cock it but seemed sound as he ran off. Idk... I'm so paranoid

Needless to say I broke my whole "no 2 days off ever again" thing, and once again it bit me in the butt.... he's so hyped.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> So Sky this morning was soooo wound up and tried taking off as I was undoing his halter. He got majorly corrected, and eventually stood still and then waited until I walked away to gallop off (now that I know he can do it...LOL)
> 
> Basically worried that his left hind is sore though, because I did a lot of disengaging exercises, fast, and he was trying to cock it but seemed sound as he ran off. Idk... I'm so paranoid
> 
> Needless to say I broke my whole "no 2 days off ever again" thing, and once again it bit me in the butt.... he's so hyped.


Lol I hope it isn't :/


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Look who wore a saddle pad today!! And he let me rub his side's with a saddle. So proud!!


----------



## karliejaye

I've been off the forum for awhile, but I am SO excited to see that a 20'something thread has popped up! I am 28 so I fit for a few more years, right?!

I read the first few pages and sympathize with the majority who find it a struggle to make time to ride with jobs and education. I am a full time gov't employee and taking online classes on the side, plus co-own a small art business with my husband. We bought land about 4 years ago and have built it into horse property. So I have been very stretched on time and money! 

I am currently trying to figure out a way to make a living involving horses, which I used to want to do, then decided I didn't and now I have decided I do again! Anyone else feel all sorts of pulls between different passions and trying to make them all fit into life?


----------



## Samson5261

karliejaye said:


> I've been off the forum for awhile, but I am SO excited to see that a 20'something thread has popped up! I am 28 so I fit for a few more years, right?!
> 
> I read the first few pages and sympathize with the majority who find it a struggle to make time to ride with jobs and education. I am a full time gov't employee and taking online classes on the side, plus co-own a small art business with my husband. We bought land about 4 years ago and have built it into horse property. So I have been very stretched on time and money!
> 
> I am currently trying to figure out a way to make a living involving horses, which I used to want to do, then decided I didn't and now I have decided I do again! Anyone else feel all sorts of pulls between different passions and trying to make them all fit into life?


I totally understand the pull. I was working two jobs but quit one because I wanted to try to make money working with animals. Either dogs or horses doesn't matter to me. Sadly I have had no luck and I just can't seem to decide what I want to do except I want to actually LIKE my jon for a change!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh yes.... there are tons of volunteer opportunities that I wish I could dedicate time towards but I literally am spread so thin :/ At one point I was in 5 organizations, had 3 part time jobs, two majors, and taking care of Sky morning/afternoon and my pup Lucas. 

And trying to fit in riding, trimming Sky's feet, and study time.

It was too much


----------



## Rainaisabelle

And I think my time is spread thin... 

I do have other passions like photography but I don't have time at the moment juggling one job and only doing 4 - 6 shifts a fortnight plus full time study and trying for ride is to much!


----------



## evilamc

Trailered down the road with csimkunas and Rodeo  First time trailering Orianna and getting a real ride on her....this mare is freaking awesome!










I feel ya guys on not enough time. I swear I lost my job and got busier!!!! But I'm making more money this week working from home then I ever did working in town


----------



## animallover101

You know I feel as though my coach isn't very willing to help me out with some things and just brushes aside....like I don't matter 
It's starting to get frustrating somewhat. 
Example: I asked her if she could trailer Ember for me and she can't because she doesn't have one but then she says she is buying one and I'm pretty sure she gets it before I'm bring ember to her place. Another question she asked where I'm boarding her. All I could thinkin my head is like isn't that answer obvious? 
Like I don't really understand anymore


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> You know I feel as though my coach isn't very willing to help me out with some things and just brushes aside....like I don't matter
> It's starting to get frustrating somewhat.
> Example: I asked her if she could trailer Ember for me and she can't because she doesn't have one but then she says she is buying one and I'm pretty sure she gets it before I'm bring ember to her place. Another question she asked where I'm boarding her. All I could thinkin my head is like isn't that answer obvious?
> Like I don't really understand anymore


From this interaction, I can feel the frustration. Try approaching it in a different direction. If she doesn't have a trailer, find someone that does.

Re the boarding, don't be passive aggressive... just let her know. Did you ask her before you bought the horse if you could board at her place? Or at whatever barn? If not then that was a mistake on your part.


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> animallover101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I feel as though my coach isn't very willing to help me out with some things and just brushes aside....like I don't matter
> It's starting to get frustrating somewhat.
> Example: I asked her if she could trailer Ember for me and she can't because she doesn't have one but then she says she is buying one and I'm pretty sure she gets it before I'm bring ember to her place. Another question she asked where I'm boarding her. All I could thinkin my head is like isn't that answer obvious?
> Like I don't really understand anymore
> 
> 
> 
> From this interaction, I can feel the frustration. Try approaching it in a different direction. If she doesn't have a trailer, find someone that does.
> 
> Re the boarding, don't be passive aggressive... just let her know. Did you ask her before you bought the horse if you could board at her place? Or at whatever barn? If not then that was a mistake on your part.
Click to expand...

That's what I'll probably do but I feel as though she does have one because she just got another horse and I knew the truck that was doing the trailering

Yes I have before. I thought that would've been obvious since I do lessons with her and whatnot. I know she was looking for boarders too but apparently she got two new ones. She is going to talk to her SO to see. Just case things don't work out I do have an ad up just in case. I somewhat feel frustrated in general with the way she treats me lately. I feel like she doesn't even consider me as student/client at all.


----------



## gypsygirl

It sounds like you didn't have a clear talk with her about it. It's not obvious just because you take lessons with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

True you have a point but I'm pretty sure I have asked her within the last two-three weeks to see if I could keep a horse there and I'm pretty sure she said yes or sure. At the time it was any possible horse as I didn't know if Ember was still available.


----------



## Werecat

Congrats on a great ride, evilamc! That mare sounds like an all around awesome purchase.

Analisa, that's so cute! He's making such great progress 

A little, tiny bit of drama at the barn may arise... my friend and I have different opinions on things regarding our horses than the BO does. She and I want to send Bear and her trailer off to a trainer we used last week (that she knows, and my fathers' friends use with great recommendation), but we have another boarder who is a trainer to some degree that spoke with the BO about him training Bear to respectfully trailer load.

Now the problem here is, that boarder doesn't exactly have a stellar reputation and he may be charging a lot more than the trainer that I have already met with and who has already worked with my horse. The BO is not thrilled about the horse leaving the property because she doesn't know the condition of the trainer's property and if his horses are vaccinated. Isn't that a risk we take whenever we trail ride among strange horses? Isn't that why we vaccinate? It's been stressing me out... especially since she said the method this trainer used (she was present, as was my friend and myself) to get Bear on the trailer was cruel and painful. Bear doesn't fully give to pressure and it's one of the reasons why he had to use it. It was this: (just an image I found on google)









Please do chime in if this is considered cruel. He did give a lot of praise and positive reinforcement as well. As of right now I don't know what to do, but what I do know is it's riding season and this is an issue that needs to be handled.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I think with the vaccination thing the horse is more likely to contract something as they're exposed for longer.


I smashed my med calcs! Well hopefully ! I'm a bit upset :/ a friend of mine is selling her horse float and is willing to do a payment plan blah blah but we just can't afford it  we are already $15000 in debt with my car!


----------



## gypsygirl

animallover101 said:


> True you have a point but I'm *pretty sure* I have asked her within the last two-three weeks to see if I could keep a horse there and I'm *pretty sure* she said yes or sure. At the time it was any possible horse as I didn't know if Ember was still available.


I think you can't just be pretty sure with things like this. You should touch base with her and make sure you are still on the same page. She's probably not trying to be rude, but didn't think you had an arrangement. I'm sure something will work out.


----------



## animallover101

gypsygirl said:


> I think you can't just be pretty sure with things like this. You should touch base with her and make sure you are still on the same page. She's probably not trying to be rude, but didn't think you had an arrangement. I'm sure something will work out.


It was all verbal so that's the problem..
Maybe. But like I said before, I've been feeling frustrated because I don't feel like she considers me a client/student/whatever. She is a bit standoffish to me in general


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> gypsygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can't just be pretty sure with things like this. You should touch base with her and make sure you are still on the same page. She's probably not trying to be rude, but didn't think you had an arrangement. I'm sure something will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> It was all verbal so that's the problem..
> Maybe. But like I said before, I've been feeling frustrated because I don't feel like she considers me a client/student/whatever. She is a bit standoffish to me in general
Click to expand...

I think you just need to go and talk to her about what's going on and clarify the whole situation.

I have the day off tomorrow #shocker I might go for a ride and see how Roy goes ! I'm excited


----------



## evilamc

Were in the end hes YOUR horse and YOU make the decision on who you want working with him. As far as the vaccination thing goes, I've known a few barns to be weird about that...could the trainer come to you a few days a week instead maybe? 

Animal I think you'll just need to be more clear with your trainer and get an answer for sure or start looking for other barns. If you're not feeling like you're fitting in as well there then maybe it will be nice to have a fresh start elsewhere with your new horse!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

In Australia it's definitely weird with vaccinations at the current moment especially with the Hendra vaccine as many people believe it causes horses to get sick blah blah. It's causing huge rifts as in vets are no longer allowed to treat or won't treat horses who aren't vaccinated in certain states because they can be prosecuted.


----------



## evilamc

Rainaisabelle said:


> In Australia it's definitely weird with vaccinations at the current moment especially with the Hendra vaccine as many people believe it causes horses to get sick blah blah. It's causing huge rifts as in vets are no longer allowed to treat or won't treat horses who aren't vaccinated in certain states because they can be prosecuted.


Oh wow! Ya I tried to pick up one of my friends once at her barn to go ride...her BO FREAKED out that my trailer and horse came on his property. Luckily I had Jax records with me and that calmed him down some. A barn a few miles down the road from me wont let me trailer Jax over to ride for lessons/trails either. He said I can park at the rest stop by by his barn and meet up with friends at his driveway but can't come on the property.

EEEE GUYS I'M SO EXCITED! So over the weekend I made myself a sign to put in the driveway about my grooming...I just got my first call today for an appointment! I also got two new clients on monday..and one of them already called back to make an appointment with another dog! I'm so proud of my sign, its not perfect but I worked hard on it! I made the stand myself..my dad made the cut outs yearrrrrs ago and let me have them when I moved...I painted them over the weekend. Both sides are painted  I even dug the holes and concreted the posts in myself!









I'm going about and hour and 15 minutes to my husbands parents house Saturday to groom a few dogs. They're allowing me to set up shop in their garage to do a few local dogs. They usually drive to me but I figure if I can come to them and knock them all out in one day its probably easier for everyone!

Thats just my business line phone number..so no prank calls!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So happy for you!


----------



## karliejaye

evil, that sign is adorable! I am currently working on a business sign for hubby and my business. It's ceramic tile (he insists, since we are a ceramics business) so I have to hand make each tile in bagh relief and then attach them to a board...so it'll be a bit before it's done, lol.


----------



## animallover101

Raina and Evil,
I'll do that. I'm thinking if this doesn't really work out and I don't feel the most comfortable there then it may time to really move on this time for good. 
I did somewhat leave already once but came back due to not really finding a place that I truly like and I did miss the place a bit so I went back but now I feel a bit more out of place then before and not very much valued and it's getting frustrating


----------



## evilamc

Ohh a ceramic tile sign?! How cool! Would love to see that when it's done!


----------



## animallover101

Also, I'm already starting to feel the needs to buy things that may not be totally needy..like 2 headstalls and three breast collars...


----------



## karliejaye

animallover101 said:


> Also, I'm already starting to feel the needs to buy things that may not be totally needy..like 2 headstalls and three breast collars...


Sometimes tack sales are great for those needy wants! I have more headstalls than I ever need for 2 horses (13+) but only 2 I got brand new. The rest I have collected over the years from sales and friends.


----------



## animallover101

karliejaye said:


> Sometimes tack sales are great for those needy wants! I have more headstalls than I ever need for 2 horses (13+) but only 2 I got brand new. The rest I have collected over the years from sales and friends.


It's just so I can have a hunter green and royal blue then a hunter green/royal blue breast collar too


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> It's just so I can have a hunter green and royal blue then a hunter green/royal blue breast collar too


Are you going with biothane?


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> animallover101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so I can have a hunter green and royal blue then a hunter green/royal blue breast collar too
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going with biothane?
Click to expand...

No, it's nylon


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Europa saddlery is having a sale just saying


----------



## Samson5261

So I have to work tomorrow night so no farrier tomorrow. I'm really starting to get frustrated with this guy and my grandma is freaking me out about rowdy hooves. His front grows a lot faster than the back and he gets long in the toe. According to my farrier and vet its because he is gated and gaited horses hoofs are different. According to my grandma he needs trimmed now like right now!&#55357;&#56862;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> No, it's nylon


Oh, biothane is super easy to clean if it gets gross and is rich in color.


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh, biothane is super easy to clean if it gets gross and is rich in color.


I wonder what tacks stores near me carry tack with using that


----------



## evilamc

animallover101 said:


> I wonder what tacks stores near me carry tack with using that


I only buy biothane tack now, I love it. I order it all online. I dont have to clean it..if it really does get dirty I just hose it off...the colors are soooo pretty and you can get it reflective.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I took 2 hrs to clean my horse's tall, because in the middle of slow-mo-backing this ginormous pile of soiled bedding I had stacked in the wheelbarrow... I punched a hole in a friend's tail light.

Yeesh...

I offered to replace it, and she said no. I still feel bad and have been googling prices on replacement sets for awhile now.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I took 2 hrs to clean my horse's tall, because in the middle of slow-mo-backing this ginormous pile of soiled bedding I had stacked in the wheelbarrow... I punched a hole in a friend's tail light.
> 
> Yeesh...
> 
> I offered to replace it, and she said no. I still feel bad and have been googling prices on replacement sets for awhile now.


Oh crap are you okay ?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Look at buddy !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Oh crap are you okay ?


Yeah just my luck lately has been crazy. First being backed into, then literally punching a hole with a wheelbarrow handle in a tail light.... really?? Two crazy things, at snail speed, resulting in pricey accidents


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> Look at buddy !


Awww he's so cute
My two are currently snoozing by me


----------



## Werecat

Ah that sucks about the tail light 

Yes definitely it is my choice, and I'm leaning toward the original trainer I was going to use.

I've been tacking bear up and riding every day this week, he's doing quite well.  I'm starting to really want to finally settle on a nice saddle, I'm not a fan of this hodgepodge tack.

Speaking of biothane I'm wanting to get a bridle and breast collar. I'm a fan of the texture, easy maintenance, and colors.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Oh no sky! Accidents happen, I'm sure you didn't mean to. I accidentally melted a tail light once being parked to close to a bon fire...

I just did the circus dance with one of the horses from A barn. There's a board down and he snuck under abd was harassing my boarders mare... I took a bucket of feed out and played the "I steal a bite, then run when you try to touch me" game for about half an hour. (The girl who manages A barn uses grain to catch her horses all the time, because they run if you don't have a bucket) I finally just set the bucket in his stall, waited for him to go in, took the bucket out and closed the door.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I didn't pass my medication mastery THE SECOND TIME WHAT IS GOING ON???????????? Even after clarifying all the questions with my teachers!!!!


----------



## karliejaye

Ug, I have been taking an online equine anatomy and physiology class as a prerequisite for becoming an equine bodywork professional (equine massage and kinesiotaping). I got the final test, which we have 2 months to complete. What did I do. I waited. Now it is due on Friday and I still have 3 pages of questions to research and answer. It wouldn't be so bad but this week has been busy, busy, busy. I never used to procrastinate like this, but I've been out of college for 6 years now. It's HARD to get back into the swing of it. 

How do you all make yourselves do homework!?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

karliejaye said:


> Ug, I have been taking an online equine anatomy and physiology class as a prerequisite for becoming an equine bodywork professional (equine massage and kinesiotaping). I got the final test, which we have 2 months to complete. What did I do. I waited. Now it is due on Friday and I still have 3 pages of questions to research and answer. It wouldn't be so bad but this week has been busy, busy, busy. I never used to procrastinate like this, but I've been out of college for 6 years now. It's HARD to get back into the swing of it.
> 
> *How do you all make yourselves do homework!?*


I look at my tuition bill, then look at the cost of taking care of Sky. Then I do my homework.

~~~

Raina what happened?
~~

I'm being blamed for the car incident that happened in the parking lot 2 days before the horse show. It wasn't my fault, I'd own up to it if it was my fault.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

How can they say that accident is your fault? Didn't the guy back into you? Unless you were doing something illegal, then it shouldn't be your fault at all. 

I am so freaking tired. My husband is dealing with major insomnia, and sits up watching tv until 4,5 or 6 in the morning. I can't sleep with the tv on. Then he sleeps till noon/1 while I get up with the baby at nine, feed horses, and then try to stay awake on the couch, abd keep the baby quiet while he sleeps. We live in an efficiency, it's all one room. I'm losing my freaking mind.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yep... my statement was twisted into a "they were a parked car" thing, instead of they were backing out of their parking space INTO ME.

My heart hurts, I've been crying, I blasted all over fb that I can pet sit. I've been putting things up for sale. I don't know what else to do. I can't even afford to fix my own car.


----------



## karliejaye

Sky, were there any other witnesses? Maybe put up a fb and cl ad asking if folks were in X parking lot on X date and if they saw anything. Getting an affidavit from a third party can be helpful.
My dad has a saying for when I get super panicky about things, especially finances, "I don't know how, but somehow all the pieces will always fall into place."


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Did you have any witnesses? Sounds like whoever hit you is just being a piece of poo


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Not one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

There has to be something you can do if it wasn't your fault? Where was the incident? Any video cameras around ?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've checked and there are no cameras at that lot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101

Guys I have a question, how common to do find its possible to be able to work off some board for your horse?(just curious)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> Guys I have a question, how common to do find its possible to be able to work off some board for your horse?(just curious)


Pretty common, but discuss in depth with the BO.


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Pretty common, but discuss in depth with the BO.


I'm thinking a new place with a fresh start is good idea and better idea too
I have a budget for board of 250(which most places around here are around that) but if I could get it down more by working then it would be better for me(not that I can't afford board anything but you know...) 
How should I bring it up to a BO?
Just flat out ask them?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

animallover101 said:


> I'm thinking a new place with a fresh start is good idea and better idea too
> I have a budget for board of 250(which most places around here are around that) but if I could get it down more by working then it would be better for me(not that I can't afford board anything but you know...)
> How should I bring it up to a BO?
> Just flat out ask them?


Flat out ask them "I'm interested in...., do you offer that?"


----------



## animallover101

Skyseternalangel said:


> Flat out ask them "I'm interested in...., do you offer that?"


Alright thanks!
I'm going to check out a place this Sunday to see how it is and everything
Apparently the BO has some big trailers and takes the boarders to locate places(that aren't riding distances) and do trails there


----------



## SorrelHorse

Around here almost no one will do work in exchange for board. My BO now has a live in tenant who works in exchange for her rent and lease on one horse, but she won't let any of us work off board. Has always been that way. Guess it's common in other areas though.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I've checked and there are no cameras at that lot
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is wrong. 


Off for a ride again weeeee


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah our entire campus is lacking in parking lot cams. Makes me scared if someone were to even assault another, how there would be nothing to pin who the assaulter was. Ugh.

Got my little license plate lights changed out, and rode Sky bareback (albeit poorly but I didn't ruffle a hair on his back!!!) and I have a new dog client coming tomorrow, and maybe a pair coming the next day.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah our entire campus is lacking in parking lot cams. Makes me scared if someone were to even assault another, how there would be nothing to pin who the assaulter was. Ugh.
> 
> Got my little license plate lights changed out, and rode Sky bareback (albeit poorly but I didn't ruffle a hair on his back!!!) and I have a new dog client coming tomorrow, and maybe a pair coming the next day.


Honestly my town just installed a whole new lot of security cameras as crap is getting cray. People getting stabbed and kidnapped and people stealing in broad daylight


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's crazy Raina


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We have a new drug going round it's called ice makes people batcrap cray


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ice as in meth? Because that's been around forever....the new thing here is flakka. Those people are beyond scary.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Ice as in meth? Because that's been around forever....the new thing here is flakka. Those people are beyond scary.


No ice and meth are separate drugs.


----------



## Werecat

Excited! Next week I'm setting up a time with the trainer and he's coming to our barn to work with me and Bear  Fingers crossed we get this loading issue under control and I'll keep practicing with him as well. I am missing a trail ride on Saturday but hopefully (maybe!?) that'd be the last one I miss due to this issue.

Also, his breeder/original owner is passing through next week and I'm meeting her for lunch and she's signing over his papers to me so I can get him registered in my name and updated as a gelding. Just nice to have all his paperwork in order. I may not reregister him in my name just due to the money and the fact that I don't know if I'd ever show him, but it's just cool to have.

Going down to Nashville with a friend of mine to Dave and Buster's. I've actually never been, I'm sure it'll be fun but I need to stop being antisocial with my non-horsey friends and get out more in that regard.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Excited! Next week I'm setting up a time with the trainer and he's coming to our barn to work with me and Bear  Fingers crossed we get this loading issue under control and I'll keep practicing with him as well. I am missing a trail ride on Saturday but hopefully (maybe!?) that'd be the last one I miss due to this issue.
> 
> Also, his breeder/original owner is passing through next week and I'm meeting her for lunch and she's signing over his papers to me so I can get him registered in my name and updated as a gelding. Just nice to have all his paperwork in order. I may not reregister him in my name just due to the money and the fact that I don't know if I'd ever show him, but it's just cool to have.
> 
> Going down to Nashville with a friend of mine to Dave and Buster's. I've actually never been, I'm sure it'll be fun but I need to stop being antisocial with my non-horsey friends and get out more in that regard.


It's hard to not be anti social with non horsey friends because horses are such a big part of your life !


----------



## Saskia

It's my birthday today.

It's so weird, when I was younger growing older and birthdays meant more possibilities. Now it means more expectations.

I was talking to my grandmother and was telling her about my study and she was like, oh you've almost finished and then you can get a job and make plans and it will be great.

That just fills me with dread


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> It's my birthday today.
> 
> It's so weird, when I was younger growing older and birthdays meant more possibilities. Now it means more expectations.
> 
> I was talking to my grandmother and was telling her about my study and she was like, oh you've almost finished and then you can get a job and make plans and it will be great.
> 
> That just fills me with dread


HAPPY BIRTHDAY 


And I know how you feel my parents do the same thing..


----------



## gypsygirl

Why would that fill you with dread ? It's great to be out of school, although it is much more work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Happy birthday!


----------



## animallover101

Happy Birthday!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Happy birthday saskia!!!


I'm still shaking with adrenalin...ove had a saddle on his back!!! Not clinched or anything, but I worked with the saddle pad first, which he's been wearing and walking with for the last three days...he just let me put it over his back today without rubbing it on him first...and after that I did the saddle! I rubbed it on him, when he stood nice I took it away...then rubbed, then took it away, then rubbed abd put it over his back and he stood!!! Tense, head up...But he didn't move his feet even a little bit!! So I did it two more times, abd praised praised praised my sweet brave boy, then left him alone. 

He's such a scaredy cat, but he tries so hard!!


----------



## Samson5261

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Happy birthday saskia!!!
> 
> 
> I'm still shaking with adrenalin...ove had a saddle on his back!!! Not clinched or anything, but I worked with the saddle pad first, which he's been wearing and walking with for the last three days...he just let me put it over his back today without rubbing it on him first...and after that I did the saddle! I rubbed it on him, when he stood nice I took it away...then rubbed, then took it away, then rubbed abd put it over his back and he stood!!! Tense, head up...But he didn't move his feet even a little bit!! So I did it two more times, abd praised praised praised my sweet brave boy, then left him alone.
> 
> He's such a scaredy cat, but he tries so hard!!


That's great!!&#55357;&#56842; He's such a brave boy!!



Went out and saw the boys today. Farrier is supposed to come out tomorrow so crossing my fingers that it happens! Cowboy threatened to kick me today when I asked him to pick his back hoof up. He only regretted that real quick! He does really good with his front but his back needs some more work. He will fight you at first and then he wants to lean on ya. By the time I was done today he stopped fighting but I'm not sure how to fix the leaning? Does anyone have advice on that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Werecat

Happy birthday, Saskia!

Aww, congrats Analisa!! He sounds like he's going to be SUCH a great horse!

Haha, so true Rain, the entire time all I could think about is "I miss Bear!! "

I am trying hard not to get down about tomorrow... I'm missing out on a big trail ride some people at the barn organized, so I'll be completely alone at the barn tomorrow :/ Maybe I'll just use the time to spend with Bear, maybe go for a ride on my own in the trails we sometimes ride in. I'm scared this is going to be one one of many I'll be missing, but I'm REALLY hoping not.

Been fantasizing about saddles again. I really am getting fed up trying to wait for the saddle fitter to have other appointments out this way for her to come fit Bear. Second I can trust he will trailer load every time I ask, going to go get him fit by a local saddle maker about 40 minutes away for a nice endurance/trail saddle. I still have been heavily contemplating taking jumping lessons as well. There's an instructor about an hour away that apparently is really good and has some great school horses.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Finally got back to riding so happy! Hey I have a question? Maybe you guys can answer it .

What do people mean when they say you use your outside rein to control the speed? Like how?


----------



## Saskia

Thanks for the birthday wishes! 

I'm not looking forward to after university... it's like uni has been a chance to learn and grow and progress and look forward to life. Now that I am nearing completion I'm feeling like there is nothing to look forward to, nothing to work towards. The industry I'm getting into... it's meaningful work, I believe in it and it can be diverse, but I don't feel I'll ever have anything to really work towards, to learn and study and such. I love the student life. In the back of my mind I'm thinking about working for a few years and seeing if I can then look at doing a PhD - return to uni forever! 

I learned a lot in my last work placement, but every day I felt like I had nothing left to give. By the end I felt like I had grown hard, bitter and cynical. It was only 5 months but I had no hope left at the end. 

26 just feels so much older than 25. I'm feeling more and more pressure, from others, society and a lot from myself, at looking to have kids soon. And I know I can't wait too long. 

Samson, when I taught a horse to pick up her feet I used a long lead rope, looped it around the fetlock and pulled forward (I desenitised her to rope around there first). She'd kick out to start with but when she realised she still couldn't put it down she would stop fighting. As far as leaning goes I usually just give them an elbow and they stop. Another thing, when I learned to pick up feet I used to support around the pastern, now I just hold the hoof and if they lean they are bending their own pasterns to support themselves. 

I get your fantasising about saddle Werecat. I love saddles, all different kinds and I always imagine the perfect ride on that better saddle! 

The way I understand outside rein which may be wrong: well the inside rein is meant to control flexion, on a balanced horse you should be able to drop the inside rein and have no change. I guess that's where the saying "inside leg to outside hand" comes in. You drive forward with your legs (inside leg to hold a nice cirlce), and then hold with your outside rein, encouraging collection rather than speed. The outside hand should be telling the horse to collect rather than speed up. Rather than using it as in applying pressure, I use it to "hold", so I push my horse forward but hold the outside rein tighter, releasing when he softens rather than runs. I always use outside rein with leg though, even when slowing down, just a bit less.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Thanks did that Saskia that makes sense ! My instructor in one lesson kept saying push him into the outside rein type thing?


----------



## Saskia

It often really confuses me what instructors say. Often they say things and just assume you understand, and either you're too embarassed to ask or if you do their explanation is lacking. 

I remember when I was younger instructors would say "use your seat" and I had not a clue what it meant. Use my seat to do what? 

Or even half halt, I had an instructor telling me to do half halts for ages before I actually understood what it was. I remember asking and whatever they said did nothing for me. 

Its great how you can just look up stuff now and get half a dozen different versions of explanations and usually at least one works for me


----------



## Samson5261

The farrier is coming at 3 today! I hope cowboy doesn't do to bad for him. I don't want him to be that horse&#55357;&#56848;!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So sick, hard to breathe and I did not get good sleep. Took kick-butt cough syrup (it's considered a narcotic) and that helped, but still not in a good way.

Only have taste for honey, everything else tastes like soap :/


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Honey is good when your sick! Especially if your coughing, coats the throat, has antibacterial qualities. I also find that I like plain chicken broth when I'm sick. Oh, and if your sinuses are bothering you, press your tongue to the roof of your mouth as hard as you can, abd push your finger into your forehead right between your eyebrows. Hold it like that for 30 seconds, then sit up straight, your sinuses will start to clear (works most times, but sometimes not enough) Hope you feel better!!

Ove did great, again today. Yesterday when I put the saddle on him, I didn't have the pad underneath it, but today, I set them both on him. He was very unsure, had one minor freak out, but in the end, stood nicely while I set the saddle over the pad, loved on him, then took it off. Maybe tomorrow I'll try cinching it lightly abd having him walk with it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sickness progressing. Now I can't eat anything, threw up intensely the ICE drinks i have been sipping. I am starving and in so much pain. I am not good to drive.,. it's spring break and I put an SOS on fb but no one is around. 

I keep crying and I am so cold despite being piled on by dogs and blankets.

I am miserable.

I'm also extremely lethargic, barely was able to walk the dogs and throw a broken-down tennis ball.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Sickness progressing. Now I can't eat anything, threw up intensely the ICE drinks i have been sipping. I am starving and in so much pain. I am not good to drive.,. it's spring break and I put an SOS on fb but no one is around.
> 
> I keep crying and I am so cold despite being piled on by dogs and blankets.
> 
> I am miserable.
> 
> I'm also extremely lethargic, barely was able to walk the dogs and throw a broken-down tennis ball.


 Get better !


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Are you alone sky? Keep your phone charged abd right next to you. If you get to where you can't get up, or your still throwing up water in the morning, get help. I mean immediate medical help. As in an ambulance. Dehydration will make everything worse (as in pass out and buy be able to get help at all) and if you can't keep down water, they need to give you an iv.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Are you alone sky? Keep your phone charged abd right next to you. If you get to where you can't get up, or your still throwing up water in the morning, get help. I mean immediate medical help. As in an ambulance. Dehydration will make everything worse (as in pass out and buy be able to get help at all) and if you can't keep down water, they need to give you an iv.


What Ana said,
Do you have anyone who could check on you ? Family/Friends or even neighbours?


----------



## Werecat

Oh Sky  I'm so sorry you're feeling so terrible! I hope you're not alone though all this


----------



## gypsygirl

had to go to hospital tonight. Having some preeclampsia symptoms. Bp was very high but blood work was okay. Now I'm home doing a 24 hr Urine. No bed rest but they said no chores and I can't go to work. Boo. At least the baby is doing well. The horses won't be pleased !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> had to go to hospital tonight. Having some preeclampsia symptoms. Bp was very high but blood work was okay. Now I'm home doing a 24 hr Urine. No bed rest but they said no chores and I can't go to work. Boo. At least the baby is doing well. The horses won't be pleased !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hope you're alright gypsy !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

For all those that are sick have a puppy


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

That sucks gypsy! I had to do the 24hr urine thing too, but since that came back clear they let me go on my own instead of inducing me early. Then I ended up with post-partum eclampsia. Safer, because there was no more baby in me...but annoying because I had to go through a month of adjusting blood pressure meds and then it just disappeared. Taking it easy is a good idea... Hopefully your urine catch comes back clear...if not, do everything they say!!!

Sky, I'm getting worried...are you okay?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's making me feel slightly anxious..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Last night was rough... I couldn't stop crying, shaking, and throwing up. 

I was alone because it's spring break so everyone is essentially gone, but then my friend dropped everything and came to help me out after I puked up the ICE water I was drinking. First she made me a carnation shake (with milk) and then made me nibble on some bread. 

That's when my stomach started hardcore churning. It was like period cramps just in my stomach region but made me way more nauseous and was so painful I had trouble breathing. 

My friend came back and found me on the bathroom floor, sobbing with my forehead pressed against the toilet, I was sort of out of it. Extremely lethargic. She made me eat tums, and sip water every 20 minutes or so. 

That's when the dogs went nuts. I'm dog sitting this cute little jack terrier/corgi cross and he heard me coughing and came running into the bathroom to check on me. Well Lucas didn't like that, he had been guarding the bathroom door, and attacked him. Then they attacked each other, and then settled down. No one was hurt, just very noisy and they were both pouting afterwards. 

So then my friend comforted me as I cried (I've been emotional lately, doesn't help with dehydration) and I crawled back into bed. My two dogs laid on top of me and kept licking my face and whatever else they thought would help. We all passed out for a good hr, I sipped a little more water and tried laying down and the pups went to their own beds since they were so hot after laying on me. My stomach was killing me, and I couldn't find the aleeve so I took some nyquil to try and get me knocked out. I tried laying down again but started crying again having issues breathing. I asked Lucas to come, which he groggily walked over, and asked him to "bring" my extra pillow that had fallen off the bed. He brought it to me then walked back to his bed. I wrapped myself around the pillow so it was supporting my stomach and fell asleep.

Several hours later, between midnight ad 1am, my mom called my phone. She was very worried about me and I had gotten my voice back thanks to the 5ish hrs of sleep. After we talked I passed out again and the pups just woke me up about an hr ago so they could potty outside. It was around 6:40 in the morning. 

I'm feeling much better. I have a lot of junk down my throat and in my lungs, so I took some narcotic-level cough syrup and it helped loosen things up. I sipped more water, I feel less lethargic but I'm not banking on that until I can eat some real food.

My new boarder buddy, the one I said could ride Sky sometime but changed my mind cause he's tough, is looking after Sky. She even cleaned his stall yesterday for me, and offered to take me to urgent care.

I don't have money for urgent care, they want a $100 fee, and then will deduct me to $30 after they verify insurance. I have $28 to my name, so it's not possible. I have to buy Sky's feed anyway which is $18. so I'll have just under $10 left for food till Friday. I have a bunch of junk food but I think I need to get some $2 chicken legs from Mosers and boil them. I just need to get there, I'm not trusting myself to drive. Then I can use whatever I have left to get some emergen-C or something with vitamin C so I can build my immune system again.

Sorry if this is TMI, I just have no one to talk to aside from my friend Alicia. I've already put both her and my friend Cara (the one that helped me last night) through a lot.

I'm just glad I am okay to take care of the dogs. Even have enough trust to have the new dog sit, lay down, and talk on command. Lucas is such a fabulous teacher.


----------



## gypsygirl

Yikes sky ! Try to get some Gatorade and sip it slowly if you can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gypsygirl said:


> Yikes sky ! Try to get some Gatorade and sip it slowly if you can.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, gatorade will make me throw up as well. It has in the past.

I sipped more water, and was able to eat a plain cracker with honey


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Sky, that sounds really bad  I'm glad your feeling a little better, but please take it easy, and keep drinking.


----------



## gypsygirl

Also, don't let money stop you from going in. They can always bill you later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am feeling much better today. More myself, less lethargic and exhausted. I bravely ordered food via the credit on my paypal account and managed to eat some plain white rice! And sipped on more water all day. I gambled and tried eating some egg drop soup and I am fine!!! I'm so happy! I've never been in such pain from not eating for 2 days.

My migraine was around but Kelsey, another dear friend who came back into town this morning, delivered a vitamin C smoothie, a slew of meds including Advil, and even brought me brocolli cheese soup (which I'm not eating anytime soon.) 

I was able to take the dogs out on my own and even go on a little bit of a walk with them both. They've taken to barking at every sound they hear because they think I'm at risk. I had to tell them off after I was trying to sleep and they barked, baring teeth, and lunged towards the door. So another sign I'm feeling better!

I still walk at grandma's speed, and still body sore and sensitive but better each day. Freaky to go down so fast though, just glad I'm not enduring this alone. I couldn't handle the crying, that isn't me.


----------



## evilamc

Drove 100 miles to a state park to ride with a new friend...love coming home to broken fences and the a-hole boarder's horse chasing sweet Rodeo around. She got a text and was told he has to go tomorrow. I'm tired of fixing fence (3rd time) and hes just dangerous if he gets out with my mare. He "claims" her and viciously chases off the other two if they come near her or food/water.



















More was down in back too. So frustrated.

Had a nice ride though.









Sweaty monster!









Oo gypsygirl thats a scare! Glad you and baby are ok


----------



## Rainaisabelle

aw sky ! That's horrible


----------



## Werecat

Happy to hear you're feeling better Sky! That sounds like it was an absolute nightmare 

Practiced more with my friend (previous riding instructor) and Bear today and we graduated him to my friend's (the one where he refused to get back in) 2 horse slant load  We got him loading in not just the front stall, but the back stall as well! We ended on a positive note, and next real test will be loading him then driving him around for a little bit, unloading and see how he'll do.

I'm going to try to call the trainer tomorrow to see if we can possibly postpone (or cancel) the training session we discussed, and hopefully it wont seem rude, but I figure I'd word it like "We've been working all week and weekend with him, and he seems to be doing much better. Is it okay if we play it by ear and see how he does in the coming weeks?"


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> Drove 100 miles to a state park to ride with a new friend...love coming home to broken fences and the a-hole boarder's horse chasing sweet Rodeo around. She got a text and was told he has to go tomorrow. I'm tired of fixing fence (3rd time) and hes just dangerous if he gets out with my mare. He "claims" her and viciously chases off the other two if they come near her or food/water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More was down in back too. So frustrated.
> 
> Had a nice ride though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweaty monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oo gypsygirl thats a scare! Glad you and baby are ok





Werecat said:


> Happy to hear you're feeling better Sky! That sounds like it was an absolute nightmare
> 
> Practiced more with my friend (previous riding instructor) and Bear today and we graduated him to my friend's (the one where he refused to get back in) 2 horse slant load  We got him loading in not just the front stall, but the back stall as well! We ended on a positive note, and next real test will be loading him then driving him around for a little bit, unloading and see how he'll do.
> 
> I'm going to try to call the trainer tomorrow to see if we can possibly postpone (or cancel) the training session we discussed, and hopefully it wont seem rude, but I figure I'd word it like "We've been working all week and weekend with him, and he seems to be doing much better. Is it okay if we play it by ear and see how he does in the coming weeks?"


Evil that sucks! I would be kicking her out as we'll although glad you had a good ride.


Were that's good ! Glad you got it


----------



## karliejaye

Sky, that sounds like a very bad illness! I know everything is made scarier with financial issues, but if you need to, GO TO THE HOSPITAL/DR. They can work out payment plans. I know how scary it is to put yourself in debt, but your health is of the utmost importance. 

Evil, that sucks about your boarder! I have been toying with the idea of getting a single boarder to help defray expenses, but I hear so many horror stories like yours and it gives me pause.


I feel like a total numbskull. On Friday DH suggested we take the horses out for an in-hand stroll on the public land adjacent to our house. I figured we would do a short walk on the trails, but he wanted to see how Chief does bush whacking and we mosied up a lava outcrop. I should have remembered Cruiser hasn't been out yet this season. He went up the hill like a trooper, managed to find good footing even though there is a fair amount of loose rock. Next morning I find the poor guy hobbling around. Stone bruise. I should have booted him up or just taken him around the outcrop. Luckily he is almost 100% better this morning, but I am still feeling daft.


----------



## evilamc

Karlie having a boarder is great to off set costs....but you just have to pick the right one. I was in a hurry and just kind of let the first person interested move in when we moved here in September. THAT was my mistake. My new boarder is AWESOME! She wants to help out, actually comes to see her horse..tells me if he does ANYTHING wrong to let her know ASAP and she'll fix it. So if you do get a boarder...get references, really feel them out before letting them come.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks all!

I'm doing much better today. Was able to drive to the feed store and to see my boy. Got him fed and did some laundry.

I'm still pretty sore and stuffy, but still taking it easy on the water sipping and taking lots of down time.

I'll go back out in 4 hours or so


----------



## gypsygirl

My poor kid horse ! He has another frog infection ! His feet have been crap since I got him back and it's so muddy all the time. I haven't been able to treat him and can't really do much about it now. I'm not on strict bed rest, but I'm also not supposed to work or do anything. I feel so bad for my pony 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm glad you're doing better Gypsy!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I'm doing much better today. Was able to drive to the feed store and to see my boy. Got him fed and did some laundry.
> 
> I'm still pretty sore and stuffy, but still taking it easy on the water sipping and taking lots of down time.
> 
> I'll go back out in 4 hours or so


Glad you're feeling better !


----------



## SorrelHorse

I don't normally advocate training band aids but I am so at a loss with this stupid mare.

I put Zoey in a tiedown yesterday. I have exhausted all my other options. She has almost two years under saddle with me now and the colts I started the same year and infinitely more broke and trustworthy than she is. Desperate times desperate measures.

You know what though? She rode great in it. I didn't ask her for anything. I just let her have her head, she rooted out a little bit, hit the tie down, and then just held her head steady and soft. This is the first time she has ever not thrown her head. It was actually a pleasant experience. I just loped some circles, trotted the barrels, did everything she already knows how to do. I'll take it.

Guess we'll see if that helps. She'll never be anything but a barrel horse in her life. There's worse things than a barrel horse who uses a tie down.


----------



## SorrelHorse

This is her in the round pen yesterday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyEgfwbdzLM


----------



## animallover101

So today have been up and down so much it's getting annoyed.
Bad part: I smash my phone screen and I didn't get a job
Good part: I finished a major project today and I may have a job as a farm hand at a horse barn!


----------



## gypsygirl

Bad news over here. Preeclampsia is getting worse. Going to have to be induced in the next 9 days (that's as long as they will let me go). Baby is doing good though ! I'm basically on bed rest til they decide it's time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That sounds stressful gypsy  Sending you good thoughts


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

oh no gyspy! stay in bed and keep calm. your going to do great! 

animal, sucks about your phone, but awesome about the farm hand job!!! i hope it works out great for you


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sending love gypsy <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sending so many hugs to Gypsy and Raina. 

Raina you are doing so well with Roy, don't throw down yet!!!


----------



## animallover101

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> oh no gyspy! stay in bed and keep calm. your going to do great!
> 
> animal, sucks about your phone, but awesome about the farm hand job!!! i hope it works out great for you


Thanks!
I'll be able to get horse care experience!


----------



## gypsygirl

Thanks guys ! Trying to lay low, not something I'm good at but the baby should cook a few days longer !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

just look up some good tv shows/movies, and have somebody pick you up a coloring book and some colored pencils. or if you knit, get that out.

i was stuck in bed for a couple days after my csec, and my husband would pack a cooler in the morning and set it on the nightstand, and leave snacks and my lunch next to it. he set me up with my sewing stuff, my coloring books and the laptop and i hung out in bed with the baby all day. helped pass the time. i hope it goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Werecat

Sending positive vibes for both you and baby, Gypsy! Looking forward to hearing about your little one's arrival! 


Also, today was a relaxation day. My friend visited me and Bear at the farm today, and we took a nice long walk around the loop in the subdivision behind the farm. Bear did well as far as not spooking at the UPS truck. The driver was super nice and waited for us to flag him to pass us so he wouldn't scare the horse.


I'm pretty sure I saw the doberman that belongs to one of the families near the farm dead on the side of the road this morning  When I slowed down I didn't see any blood or anything and there's a chance he was sleeping... but the way he was laying in the ditch/edge of their property looked like he was hit... or sunning. I told my friend who's a vet tech if she heads out that way to keep a look out for him (if he were a smaller dog I would've checked on him myself but I wasn't sure if he'd be aggressive or not  and I'm not experienced with that stuff.) On my way home he wasn't there nor were there any cars in their driveway, so I'm wondering if she just was laying there and wasn't actually hit. Either way, I sure hope I see him a live and well tomorrow. :/


----------



## evilamc

Immmmmmm so exciteddddddd! I moved my annoying boarder today  She paid me $40 to move him..and I literally did all the moving...she didn't even come to my house to pack his stuff, I did it all. Then once at new barn I had to unload and walk him to his new stall for her too...

hes gone gone goneeeeee though yay!

Were don't you love it when drivers are actually courteous? Hope the Doberman is ok.

SorrelHorse I bet it felt good finally finding something that works? Even though you try to avoid doing that usually...some horses are just goofy I guess! Hope she continues to progress.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Rode Zoey again today and she was good again. She doesn't understand that she is allowed to lean on the tie down yet, but it's better that we keep that thought in her head for now.

Loping the barrel pattern again, trying to get some muscle back. Hoping she will catch up to her siblings who are already running at this point.


----------



## Werecat

Evil, yup! We had several courteous drivers today. One older couple drove by so carefully I could barely hear them. They were adorable, smiled and waved quite a bit at us too.

Bear's breeder/original owner is more than likely staying the night with me Wednesday, which means that leaves ample time for us that day to go visit Bear and for me to show her how he is doing.  Always fun to share updates with her, but way better for her to see him in person.

Tomorrow my friend is going to work with me and Bear with her trailer, since my friend who was my instructor got called into work right before we started working with him today, I gave him the day off. I'd rather do no attempts and let him not win, than attempt it on my own and not be coached by someone more experienced and he wins lol. I really need to update his journal.

I am SO unmotivated when it comes to work... I've been doing the absolute bare minimum and I know that isn't good... but I just... feel totally "BLAH" when it comes to work. I'm trying to make sure I keep up with my projects, but I'm not really going after any leads outside of my current 3 working contracts.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I know how you feel Were, I have an assignment due on Friday and I fell asleep on the couch..

Just so people who may be interested I posted those videos


----------



## SorrelHorse

So I let a youth run Selena in our barrel racing finals last weekend. Here's some photos. It's great because the girl is almost 5'10'' I believe so Selena looks so little with her. They did a great job and even won a little money. 









































I love this one though because all I see is fear in that young girls eyes lol


----------



## gypsygirl

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> just look up some good tv shows/movies, and have somebody pick you up a coloring book and some colored pencils. or if you knit, get that out.
> 
> i was stuck in bed for a couple days after my csec, and my husband would pack a cooler in the morning and set it on the nightstand, and leave snacks and my lunch next to it. he set me up with my sewing stuff, my coloring books and the laptop and i hung out in bed with the baby all day. helped pass the time. i hope it goes smoothly for you!


We don't have cable and I just have Internet from my phone. My mom came by and dropped off some movies yesterday. Unfortunately most of my friends live more than an hour away . My puppy just stares at me like why are you so boring !?!? Haha can't wait for the baby to be here. Will be getting my latest blood work results today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

Bonus content: The two videos I took.

Not Selena's biggest effort (She basically just loped the barrels this time and squirreled around) But they were clean runs and for that I am proud.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SFr_-nCw34

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxiIAWlsjJ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tazzie

Good luck Gypsy! I never had those issues, but I at least know about them! Try and rest! I like the suggestion for coloring :lol:

Were, that will be awesome to have his breeder watch how he's improved!

Alicia, I'm so glad he's gone!!!

I'm pumped to ride Izzie again today. She was decent last night, but made me more excited to ride today! And I was watching our championship class from last April from our first big show. My goodness have we changed! It was kind of neat, and embarrassing, to watch :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

But pathetic today! I'm sitting at the paddock eating my lunch alone...lol


----------



## animallover101

I have my interview tomorrow with the horse barn. I'm nervous.
I'm afraid I may not have enough experience with horses but I'm willing to learn


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Animal, as long as they see that your willing to learn and put the effort in, I think it could be great


----------



## animallover101

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Animal, as long as they see that your willing to learn and put the effort in, I think it could be great


I think it would be a benefit for me to learn more about horses 
I'm just afraid I won't know how to answer the questions really..
Like I'm not sure what kind of ones I'll get.
I don't know too much horse feed. I know about tacking(more so Western) and bring in horses/put horses out for on the paddock and grooming a bit too


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You can do it Animal!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Animal, emphasize what you are confident about and know how to do, and on anything that you aren't totally sure on just make it very clear that you actively want to learn. Someone who is teachable and enthusiastic about the job would be much easier to have around than someone who doesn't have the desire to learn.  Good luck with it!


----------



## animallover101

Thanks guys! I sure hope I get it!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

So, in case anyone is interested or can lend some advice, I posted a video of myself lunging Nav from the other day. It's not the best, so I was nervous about posting it, but I figure getting some advice would be good for us, especially since we don't have an in person trainer right now (not that I could really afford that anyway).  That's over in my journal thread "Navigator's Progress".


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I was going to reply but I was switching computers and forgot  I have now.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

For all is us


----------



## Rosebit78

Hey all! I haven't been on here in a while, it's so nice to see so many other people my age. I'm 25 with a husband 2 dogs and 2 horses. Just last had we finally got enough land to have our horses with us. One is ask wit my parents while we work on the place but having a horse at home at all is someone wonderful. I've been riding since I was 3 so it's hard to live without them.  We have a QH stallion named Bandit and an OTTB named Frasier "Frasrhaslftthebldg"


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome back Rosebit  Isn't it feeling cozy in here? I love the support we're all hving for one another

~~

Haha Raina I always eat lunch alone, I'm far too busy to have a social life. It's not bad only if you create negative reasons for being alone. Did you enjoy your lunch?

Animal, good luck with your interview.

Guys I'm so excited. This sunday, the 3rd, Lucas and I are going to try our hand at Dock Diving. He's not much of a swimmer but I'm hoping he'll be into it!


----------



## Werecat

That is awesome Sky! You two will probably be awesome at it.  

Welcome, Rosebit! My only real qualms about bringing my horse home (which can't happen until my property is paid off and I have a house on it lol), is I will seriously miss my boarder friends and the social aspect of boarding. But the idea of getting to see my horse first thing in the morning and hearing those happy grunts he does when he hears his grain bucket, makes my heart swell haha.


----------



## karliejaye

Were brings up a great point. I have had my horses at home for the last 4 years and I miss the social aspect of boarding. I was lucky and never had boarding barn drama, only really cool friendships. I have slowly met neighbors with horses who ride similarly to me and have started building up my social horse circle again, but it's not just laid out there like you get by boarding.

However, going out and brushing them after a hard cry with no one to look at you sideways is the BEST!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome back Rosebit  Isn't it feeling cozy in here? I love the support we're all hving for one another
> 
> ~~
> 
> Haha Raina I always eat lunch alone, I'm far too busy to have a social life. It's not bad only if you create negative reasons for being alone. Did you enjoy your lunch?
> 
> Animal, good luck with your interview.
> 
> Guys I'm so excited. This sunday, the 3rd, Lucas and I are going to try our hand at Dock Diving. He's not much of a swimmer but I'm hoping he'll be into it!


Yeah it was alright.. I got the list for my show clinic /sigh bye bye money


----------



## animallover101

Guyssssss i got the jobbb!


----------



## gypsygirl

Awesome !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yay! Go animal


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky was a peach  Even when a thunderstorm hit!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

That's great Animal! So will you be bringing Ember to the barn that you'll be working at?


----------



## animallover101

NavigatorsMom said:


> That's great Animal! So will you be bringing Ember to the barn that you'll be working at?


Nope because this place is dressage/hunter barn. I'm a western rider


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Ah, I see. Still very happy for you!


----------



## animallover101

I talk to Ember's owner today to give her an update on things. I still can't wait for Ember!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Here's a cute photo for you guys !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Here's another we did a mini photoshoot which ended up pretty terribly as my partner refused to commit so we lost light and he didn't want to do any good photos so.. Taken from my new 50mm 1.8 lens!


----------



## Werecat

Oh my god Rain, Buddy is way too cute in his little bow tie! 

I agree, Karlie having the privacy must be nice. I've got floor plans for my barn for when I'm ready. A friend I made via buying my first saddle from, was an architect and made up plans for me when I told her what I was looking for. I have no idea when I'll build this barn, but for when I'm ready, I've got something to show the contractor.  originally my dad was going to build it with some help from his friends who have experience in pole buildings, but the longer I wait, the older they get and the less likely that'll happen haha. 

Congrats, Animal! Haha, I'm an English rider at a Western barn (I've conformed to western tack simply out of lack of having a readily available English saddle fitter), but minus a few guys who do eventing, we're primarily a social trail riding barn. I'd love to get back to my English roots so I may find another barn that has a trainer just to take lessons at. Closest one I really know of right now is 45 minutes away but she apparently does jumping lessons and the longer I ride, the more I've been wanting to try it. 

I'm so happy, I have Bear's registration papers signed by his original owner on my desk! We're calling the AHA tomorrow morning to get the ball rolling on having him transferred in my name.  it's weird, he's always felt like mine but I feel like this was the last loose end.

Oh, and he self loaded on the trailer yesterday!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Yay! I love coming on here and seeing all the happy updates. 

I am so freaking tired. Hubby still can't get to bed before two, and I still have to wake up with the baby every day...and it's all I can do to keep my eyes open. 

It's been raining too much here to work with ove, so I'm frustrated about that... But, some other things are falling into place nicely, like hubbys new job and Charlie's leg...So there's stuff to be happy about...

But ugh...I just want sleep


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I hope you get to sleep soon, Analisa!

Congrats on self loading, Were!!! That's huge!!!

Lucas went to get his annual shots and check up. Everyone there LOVES him. I'm so excited to try him at dock diving this sunday


----------



## gypsygirl

Waiting at the dr for my ultrasound ! So nervous !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ove wore a saddle for real today! Cinched up abd everything! As soon as I got him into the pen he went bucking and grunting as expected. After a few minutes he stopped and let me walk him around. He was the walking one direction, but the other direction he would take off bucking again. So I just got him walking nicely and called it a day. But he was sweating up a storm! His breathing was back to normal when I brought him in, so I just gave him a nice long cold bath and a couple cookies. I'm so proud of him!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

That's great Analisa! 

I've had a long day of classes, and helping one of my friends move (into the apartment below me....not sure how I feel about this!). I have to go lock up the performing arts center on campus at 5, but then hopefully I'll get to go out and ride. It's such a pretty day, I don't want to miss out on it!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Isn't he cute !


----------



## animallover101

Guys do you think this gorgeous saddle would look good on Ember?


----------



## evilamc

Grats about saddling ove!

Animal that saddle looks cheap and you don't know what kind of saddle Ember needs yet so I'd wait to buy. If that's about the price range you're looking to spend try finding a consignment shop that allows trials. That way you can find the best fitting saddle for both of you! Fit is more important than looks


----------



## animallover101

evilamc said:


> Grats about saddling ove!
> 
> Animal that saddle looks cheap and you don't know what kind of saddle Ember needs yet so I'd wait to buy. If that's about the price range you're looking to spend try finding a consignment shop that allows trials. That way you can find the best fitting saddle for both of you! Fit is more important than looks


I wouldn't buy until I got Ember
I just want opinions if it did fit her then I'd maybe get it for her.
I'll see what I can find too. I'm casually looking and so is Ember's owner which is great too


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You cannot determine fit based on a picture of the product without it being on the horse.

On the horse.

ON.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Just finished the assignment that has been doing my head in.. Whether I pass is another story. I also got my placement allocation... Is it strange I don't get excited over these things?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Just finished the assignment that has been doing my head in.. Whether I pass is another story. I also got my placement allocation... Is it strange I don't get excited over these things?


Could be you are very tired or brain is fried after working through them! Nothing to stress over, you're doing great! Hope you allocation goes well


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished the assignment that has been doing my head in.. Whether I pass is another story. I also got my placement allocation... Is it strange I don't get excited over these things?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be you are very tired or brain is fried after working through them! Nothing to stress over, you're doing great! Hope you allocation goes well
Click to expand...

I just don't get excited to me it's working without pay basically which sucks because I have bills that I need to pay.
My allocation isn't until May thank all that is holy !


----------



## Werecat

Tomorrow's the day! We're driving Bear around the neighborhood, then riding for a little (kinda like simulating a trail day haha), then attempting to load him again. If he loads after that, then I think all our efforts worked!  I got invited on a trail ride Sunday pending he loads fine after our test drive.

Yesterday he was naughty when I was trying to pick his back feet, and he swung away from me trying to evade and when he brought his foot down, it hit the side of my foot and I'm pretty sure I have a bone bruise. It's swollen like crazy and is pretty painful, but I can walk and such so I'm not too concerned.

May pick up a M Toulouse saddle from that instructor I was talking about earlier next week to take on trial. It has an adjustable gullet, kind of like the Wintec/Bates saddles.


Today I received my hospital bill from when I went to the ER in February for the pinched nerve in my back... since it's April fools, I can toss it in the trash, yeah? Argh. The bill is over 1k!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Poor buddy looks like he's been bitten by a green ant !


----------



## evilamc

Are they cute or what? Put Jax' boots on Orianna to see if they fit for a big trail ride tomorrow...weather permitting


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How was your ride, Were?!?!?!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

What sky said how did you go were ! 



Sky sky sky! Go look at my thread !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

At our first dock driving practice with Lucas my pup. He's doing soooooo well!!!! He swam in the shallows bringing the toy back and then climbed into the pond via the ladder and climbed out... Then his next time he plopped in and swam to the ladder to climb back out!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> At our first dock driving practice with Lucas my pup. He's doing soooooo well!!!! He swam in the shallows bringing the toy back and then climbed into the pond via the ladder and climbed out... Then his next time he plopped in and swam to the ladder to climb back out!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's so cute !

Just got the list for my clinic ugh bye bye money !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Had such a great little ride on Sky! We cantered a little both ways too! Going to the right is quickly becoming his more balanced side... which is backwards to how it was!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Had such a great little ride on Sky! We cantered a little both ways too! Going to the right is quickly becoming his more balanced side... which is backwards to how it was!


That's great!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Raina what clinic are you doing? It's really neat that you are giving that a go! I'm far too nervous haha


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Raina what clinic are you doing? It's really neat that you are giving that a go! I'm far too nervous haha


I'm doing show prepping but while I'm up there the host is also a rider instructor so she said she'd happily give me a lesson as well! 

I'd love to do a jump clinic if I was more confident I went to one yesterday it was fantastic.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'm doing show prepping but while I'm up there the host is also a rider instructor so she said she'd happily give me a lesson as well!
> 
> I'd love to do a jump clinic if I was more confident I went to one yesterday it was fantastic.


Oh that's so great! A lesson and a clinic for show. When is it?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh that's so great! A lesson and a clinic for show. When is it?


23/04 so in like 2 weeks ! I am excited but I am also poor


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I feel you on the poor. Before bills I am rocking it... after.... eek...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Roy is giving me the craps.. He's been working really well but refuses to come up from the back of he paddock.. It's not a big paddock but I don't particularly want to walk all the way down the back. He's not hard to catch just won't come down.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky tries that with me, I walk him down. He gets better each time. Has started galloping up when I call his name out. His pasture is huuuuge, over 10 acres.


----------



## Werecat

Glad you're enjoying yourself, Raina! hope your pup is feeling better 

I love the video of Jax rolling! Rodeo looks like he's a great boarder and respects your horse's space.  Seems like a very welcome change to you!

Sky, hope you're back to 100% I heard on the radio yesterday about a bad flu going around and a lot of people being affected in our area, probably similar to what was ailing you. One of my friends has had it for a week now and seems to just now be getting better and back to work.

So for my ride! It was AMAZINGLY! He really is proving to be the "perfect" trail horse. He doesn't hesitate to cross water (but there is ONE place at the head of one trail that we just stop to let them drink because it has really fresh running water that has a lot of rocks and gravel that he wont go into because it has concrete leading down and I think he's afraid he'll slip). We got belly deep near the dam of one lake and he seemed to enjoy being in the water. He drank and waded around for a little then politely (he is so sure footed, I love it), got out of water without splashing the other horses. Wish Rosce (friend's paint) would be that way, I always get soaked when he gets in the water, lol! He climbed down/up steep slopes, didn't fret when rocks would come loose, etc. He's barefoot so I was very mindful of his feet, and minus a few chips at the very tips of his hooves where the trimmer is going to take off anyway in a week or two, he's looking great, no soreness.

He really likes to be lead horse, and I don't mind it. I am glad he's so independent. On the way back, we were kind of trail blazing, and we were leading. We did a lot of trot/loping and for a few hours we were pretending we were in an endurance race lol. I at one point forgot which way to go, and Bear wanted to go one way, and I tried to stop him to ask my friend's for directions. Come to find out, my horse knew the correct way after being there ONCE. He outsmarted me! Lol. He steps over even the highest of logs. At one point we did a jump over a tiny creek (more like a vein where rain water came off a hill side, maybe was 2-3 feet wide), and he has the most smooth jump ever, and it's really feeding into my growing interest to start jumping lessons.

Everything went famously, even the loading to get there, EXCEPT when it was time to come home. He didn't want to load! It wasn't as bad as the last time, thankfully. I had a feeling he wouldn't either and I hope it wasn't a self for filling prophecy, but I think it's the change of scenery or the ride there, but who knows. Luckily the owner of the estate was there just in case we needed help, and he got him on for me, but it required applying a bit of pressure using the lead rope through the tie ring. He was trying to get in, but seemed nervous of something and would immediately put his foot back down and wait. I honestly think he's still trying to get used to loading with another horse already in there on a slant load (he's been raised with a straight load and ramp). My friend gave him a light tap with a dressage crop and he went right in. Once we got home he came out of the trailer without me telling him to which irritated me because we worked so much on that, but we're going to continue trailer practicing. His biggest and I think this is where most of the problems lie, is that he does not yield to pressure, especially behind the poll. That is probably my biggest hurdle that I will need to address now, but under saddle I couldn't have asked for a better match. He is definitely challenging but he has made me grow so, so much as a rider and since he's about the only horse I'm riding right now, I need the challenge but he does listen and doesn't have any under saddle dangerous habits.

I got invited to a cattle run at the same place we always ride. Bear is completely confident around cows and their babies, and it's coming up for time for them to be wormed/vaccinated and tagged and for the poor little baby calves to be castrated. There will be 3 of us and 1 on a 4 wheeler to get the heard moving for us. 2 of us have never done this before but my friend who has says it's really easy and really all we're doing is guiding the herd and making sure none stray. It's one of those things if I really can't handle it I can just fall back and watch so I'm not too concerned about me holding everyone up. To me I think the hardest part is just going to be hearing the babies crying for their moms until they are reunited with them. I was a vegetarian for 8 years due to not being able to handle what goes on in the meat industry, but I've been eating meat again for 3 years and try to be careful where I do get my meat from, and places like this breeding farm have ample land and properly take care of their cattle.

Woo that was a story! I should copy that into his journal.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad you had such a good time!!! Buddy is better he just picked a fight with the wrong insect -.-


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Glad you had such a good time!!! Buddy is better he just picked a fight with the wrong insect -.-


Hahaha poor pup, that's the cutest way of describing it though


----------



## Werecat

Starting up with working on giving to pressure better... he definitely was made to get away with murder at his last place of living, and at the barn we are all in agreement that will probably be the solution to the issues he has with being hard tied without a block tie and the trailer. Even the trainer that worked with him that one day suggested that is his real issue, not the trailer itself.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Starting up with working on giving to pressure better... he definitely was made to get away with murder at his last place of living, and at the barn we are all in agreement that will probably be the solution to the issues he has with being hard tied without a block tie and the trailer. Even the trainer that worked with him that one day suggested that is his real issue, not the trailer itself.


At least you know what the real issue is


Yes pup is sleeping away !


----------



## evilamc

Werecat said:


> Starting up with working on giving to pressure better... he definitely was made to get away with murder at his last place of living, and at the barn we are all in agreement that will probably be the solution to the issues he has with being hard tied without a block tie and the trailer. Even the trainer that worked with him that one day suggested that is his real issue, not the trailer itself.


Hows he do if he accidentally steps on his lead rope? Does he freak from that pressure?

One thing I like to do with new horses is just turn them out for a few hours with lead ropes attached to halters...they eventually learn that its easier to stay calm when they feel that pressure and move to release it themselves rather then freak out. May be worth trying? I'm sure it won't fix the whole issue but it may give you a head start with it!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> Werecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting up with working on giving to pressure better... he definitely was made to get away with murder at his last place of living, and at the barn we are all in agreement that will probably be the solution to the issues he has with being hard tied without a block tie and the trailer. Even the trainer that worked with him that one day suggested that is his real issue, not the trailer itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hows he do if he accidentally steps on his lead rope? Does he freak from that pressure?
> 
> One thing I like to do with new horses is just turn them out for a few hours with lead ropes attached to halters...they eventually learn that its easier to stay calm when they feel that pressure and move to release it themselves rather then freak out. May be worth trying? I'm sure it won't fix the whole issue but it may give you a head start with it!
Click to expand...

We have people who do that at our Agistment, the horse eventually figures out they aren't going to die.


Thought I would show you this cute video of buddy 


https://youtu.be/SDoLVWJmpzU


----------



## gypsygirl

My mare was turned out for days with other horses dragging a lead rope. Only problem I had with it is that when I got her she was 3 and didn't know how to lead and would takeoff and get away from me. She didn't care if she stepped on her rope so it wouldn't stop her 

I'm getting induced on wed  yay !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I've got some exciting news, I'm just about certain I'm taking Nav to a dressage show in a couple of weeks! I've got a friend helping me find a ride, and she's already told me if it comes down to it we should be able to bring Nav to the facility the night before! I'm so excited! 

Nav has barely ever gone off the property, and has never done a show at all, so I expect this to be a 100% learning experience and not much in the way of good scores, haha! But I think it will be good for both of us. Of course, now that it seems certain I'll be going I can't help being a little nervous. I'll have to go out and ride as much as I can in preparation.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How exciting!!! I'm glad you're gonna try it! Keep us in the loop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

NavigatorsMom said:


> I've got some exciting news, I'm just about certain I'm taking Nav to a dressage show in a couple of weeks! I've got a friend helping me find a ride, and she's already told me if it comes down to it we should be able to bring Nav to the facility the night before! I'm so excited!
> 
> Nav has barely ever gone off the property, and has never done a show at all, so I expect this to be a 100% learning experience and not much in the way of good scores, haha! But I think it will be good for both of us. Of course, now that it seems certain I'll be going I can't help being a little nervous. I'll have to go out and ride as much as I can in preparation.


Yay! Have fun! Get loads of pictures taken





gypsygirl said:


> My mare was turned out for days with other horses dragging a lead rope. Only problem I had with it is that when I got her she was 3 and didn't know how to lead and would takeoff and get away from me. She didn't care if she stepped on her rope so it wouldn't stop her
> 
> I'm getting induced on wed  yay !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Congrats gypsy ! Let us know how you go lol


----------



## Tazzie

Yay for a show! Good luck!

Congrats Gypsy!! Hopefully your baby comes faster than our first did! We were induced on a Sunday, and he wasn't born until Tuesday around noon!


----------



## karliejaye

Yall have so much excitement going on, with babies coming, and shows to go to and such. I love it. It's been pretty boring around here.

Though this Friday I am going to be a featured artist in a juried show, so I'm looking forward to that. I picked up a new dress and a pair of heels last weekend. Goodness, I don't know when the last time I put heels on was, I've been wearing them around the office to get them broken in. 

Nav, congrats on the show! My only advice for horses who haven't been off property much is bring lots of hay for distraction!

And Were, I second the loose leadrope idea. My appy came to me a bit balky when tied so I put an old crummy lead on him and turned him out in the arena. He freaked about 4-5 times then figured it out. He leads and ties SO much better now.


----------



## gypsygirl

Tazzie said:


> Yay for a show! Good luck!
> 
> Congrats Gypsy!! Hopefully your baby comes faster than our first did! We were induced on a Sunday, and he wasn't born until Tuesday around noon!


I hope so too ! They said it could take 2-3 days, ugh ! I just don't want a csection if at all possible. 

Thanks guys  I'm sure I'll be on here a lot bc I'll be bored waiting in the hospital. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Yay gypsy!! You'll do great  and don't worry so much about a Csec, they aren't the end of the world abd it's a fantastic excuse to lay in bed and do nothing but cuddle your new baby for a couple of days lol

This afternoon we're headed up to the cow pasture, which means I get to see my two big horses!! I miss my Annie so much, but I know she's happy being a pasture puff right now. Hopefully I'll get a good ride in while I'm up there


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So how is everyone doing ?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Still sick, and stressed due to my tight schedule.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Still sick, and stressed due to my tight schedule.


I feel you! It's even worse I feel extremely isolated at uni


----------



## Werecat

Happy despite the "setback" with Bear's trailer training. I'm starting to work with him giving to pressure and flatwork in the riding area. We... don't have a real "arena" unfortunately... Here's a picture from today!


----------



## evilamc

Very exciting gypsy! Hope everything goes smoothly!

You look so happy Were 

I can finally say I've human tractored the entire barn paddock now to remove all the hay I let get mixed in with mud. I say human tractored because I don't have a tractor...just a side x side my muscles and a pitchfork.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm getting very frustrated with Roy! I might have to section off the paddock if this continues ! He still won't come up to the top of the paddock when I arrive and it's beginning to really annoy me! Tried walking him down he just cantered circles around me and went back to standing at the back

He's sitting at the back staring at me.


----------



## Werecat

Yeah, I am pretty much happiest when I'm riding or working with Bear. Rainy days like today I feel really restless and blah... I took a nap after taking my dog to the vet (he has two bad hotspots so needed to get a couple of injections to help heal them since topical wasn't working). Tomorrow I'm heading down to the same area where I got my original saddle from, but a different place, to check out an English saddle at the barn my cousin's daughter boards and schools at. Hope she has a girth and saddle pad I can borrow caaaause... I have zero english tack to do a test ride with lol.

Also, sent out Bear's registration papers to get him registered in my name :3 It's kind sad cause he had the old papers and they were so much prettier than the current style lol.


----------



## evilamc

Let the ponies in the front yard some while waiting on vet.









Poor mare  She had LOTS of sharp points AND still had a wolf tooth, so I had them extract that. Hopefully she'll feel much better once all healed up!

After feeding horses noticed this on Jax' back hoof 









Really not sure what he did


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So tired ! Did a shift last night came home slept for 2 hours then went to get Roy for his chiro appointment.


----------



## Tazzie

Yay Were!

Alicia, sounds like she needed the dentist! Poor girl! And poor Jax!

How was the chiro Raina??

I am SORE today. Did an HIIT workout yesterday (I've been lazy...) and cleaned up a lot of my house. And pony is just a hair off. People who don't know her wouldn't catch it, but we did. And with the rain I can't even ride and see how she is today. Hoping she lunges fine, ugh.


----------



## Werecat

About to go check out a couple of saddles. I don't have -any- English tack so if I do get a test ride, I don't know if they'd let me borrow a girth, irons, and a blanket lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> Yay Were!
> 
> Alicia, sounds like she needed the dentist! Poor girl! And poor Jax!
> 
> How was the chiro Raina??
> 
> I am SORE today. Did an HIIT workout yesterday (I've been lazy...) and cleaned up a lot of my house. And pony is just a hair off. People who don't know her wouldn't catch it, but we did. And with the rain I can't even ride and see how she is today. Hoping she lunges fine, ugh.


Yeah you know as usual it fixes and real eases majority of the issues but it doesn't fix all of them unfortunately. The chiro (also a vet) is recommending a pentosan injection into Roy's hip so I'm stressing out a bit.


----------



## Werecat

Yay! She was super nice! Owners of the M Toulouse let me take it on trial and she let me take one of the Stubbens she has for sale, too along with a girth and a set of irons and leathers. 

I had to get some tools to adjust the M Toulouse Annice Pro to widen to fit, so I'll try it tomorrow and will share pictures. Before I actually test ride that one I'll have to see if I can borrow an English pad from one of the two people who have an English saddle at the barn so I can get a real idea for it. I hear great things about that model, so I'm really hoping it works out. It h as the Genesis tree in it.

Here's the Stubben on him. I didn't ride him with it because I felt it was leaning back too much by eyeing it. could just be I didn't have it on right. It's a wide tree and clears his spine and withers but I'm not sure how it fits at the shoulder.


















Haha my dad.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Werecat, I love a good old Stubben like that! I can't tell for sure, but it doesn't really look too bad to me. The flaps look very forward, and that could be creating an illusion, at least that's how it seems to me. You might bring it back a hair, so his shoulders are not restricted at all. 

Obviously I'm not an expert. If you try it and like how it feels for you, and it seems to fit the horse, you might get a saddle fitter out to see how well it really fits him.


----------



## Werecat

Yes, it really does look forward, I'll try pulling it back and seeing how that works.  I'll throw some leathers and irons on it if it seems to sit better and give it an actual ride.


----------



## gypsygirl

How much does it clear his withers by ? With & without a girth ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## H0RSEL0VER

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I'm 25, I've got three horses, Annie, Toby and bug. I've been married for two years, and run a small boarding barn in south Florida.


That's awesome! I'm 27, about to be married. I have two horses at my own farm, but I'm not brave enough to board, lol. South FL seems like the place to be. I'm freezing here in MD.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Agree about pushing the saddle back until it can't be pushes back further (not hard, just it falls into a groove) then check wither clearance and if it feels uniformly snug along shoulders.

What was her reason for wanting to inject his hip? That seems kind of strange for a chiro to recommend.

I'm still sick, and barn buddies are feeding Sky while I recover :/ I had no say in the matter so I can't help but feel equal parts grateful and bothered.

Tomorrow is that next dock diving practice but I have to leave here by 6:30am and we return by 4pm (yep) all without a crate too because it likely won't fit in this girl's car. 

Until I get better, no Sky updates :/


----------



## Tazzie

I also agree on sliding it back some. Check wither clearance before you sit in it, and check it when you're on if it looked good on the ground. Can your trainer help you check it too? It's awfully hard to judge through pictures.

Raina, that's no fun :sad:

I'm sorry Sky! I hope you feel better soon!

Izzie had her feet trimmed last night, and the farrier kept commenting on how awesome her feet were. Said if they were all like her, he'd have to ride a motorcycle to afford being able to drive to his clients :lol: She also had a heck of galloping session too. She doesn't self exercise (lol, like she actually would) in her pasture, and we don't have a fenced in area that isn't pasture to free lunge her (I'm not about to chase her around her field). So on the lunge line it was.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coixjG0bFlQ

And this was from Tuesday when she was enjoying some scratches :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW0pGs6_8rs


----------



## Werecat

I'll do what you said Sky and then I'll update with what gypsy asked.  I would like to do that today but I have errands to run (I feel so ill over how badly this country treats self employed people with how hard we are taxed), visit my accountant, then off to dinner with my parents to meet the BOs at the state park restaurant to celebrate her husbands birthday. Hoping tomorrow I'll get to test ride the saddles. I'll only ride the stubben if after pulling it back it clears his shoulders well. He sellers found the tools for the Genesis tree for the M Toulouse but my dad figured out that all they are, are long stem metric Allen wrenches, so I don't have to drive back an hour each way just to get them to adjust the saddle. I will however want them if the saddle fits me and bear right, though. 

Sky, I do hope you start to feel better ASAP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Everybody's got a lot going on!

My husband found a new job up in Orlando, which means I'll be moving up to the cow pasture! No more board payments, no need for feed anymore, really only need hay in the winter....my horses just got thousands of dollars cheaper! 

I went out while I was there this week to love on them abd give them treats....the monsters ate all the apples and doughnuts, realized the bucket was empty abd took off! Ungrateful nags.... <3

Poor Toby though, he's so sunburnt...unfortunately there's not much I can do for him until I'm up there full time...


----------



## Werecat

Ana that is such wonderful news!!! I knew something great had to be in store for you and your family after that hellacious storm you went through!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Agree about pushing the saddle back until it can't be pushes back further (not hard, just it falls into a groove) then check wither clearance and if it feels uniformly snug along shoulders.
> 
> What was her reason for wanting to inject his hip? That seems kind of strange for a chiro to recommend.
> 
> I'm still sick, and barn buddies are feeding Sky while I recover :/ I had no say in the matter so I can't help but feel equal parts grateful and bothered.
> 
> Tomorrow is that next dock diving practice but I have to leave here by 6:30am and we return by 4pm (yep) all without a crate too because it likely won't fit in this girl's car.
> 
> Until I get better, no Sky updates :/


My chiro is also a vet and an acupuncturist. If I remember correctly the short striding isn't getting any better although he's not lame but he is doing something abnormal with his hip which is rolling it rather then doing a normal step. I'm all for giving it to him if it helps but I have asked her if there are any alternatives and I'll tel you what she says when she gets back to me. She released a couple of things and adjusted his pelvis and he seemed much better but I won't know more until Monday.



Ana that's great !!!!! 



Sky I hope you feel better :/


----------



## Werecat

About to head out to the farm to test ride the saddles and spend time with Bear. I read some non favorable reviews about Toulouse saddles in general, but have not heard much about the pro series, which is what this saddle is... If the Stubben ends up working out and if they come down on price, I may consider just getting that one since it's significantly cheaper and is a more solid brand.

Found an actual facility with an indoor arena, 2 really nice new barns, and local that's having a horse show next weekend. I emailed the coordinator about finding out more info about attending (spectating) the show, and told her my interest in furthering my riding skills with more lessons and potentially moving my horse. They're a jumper/dressagge barn so I of course expect an increase in board. I'm really concerned about the idea of leaving the farm I'm currently at, even though it's a small family farm and not an actual facility (no arenas or on site trainers) because I don't want to give up my spot or burn any bridges. They take spectacular care of the horses and I've become friends with the owners... but I am not happy there as far as my riding "career" goes. They're just a boarding barn.  I was kind of discouraged to switch to English by the BOs even though the only reason I'm even riding western right now is because that's all they taught at that barn. I'm really the only English rider there, and I just want to be surrounded by like minded people...

The way I see it is, if I like the lesson program at that new barn (assuming I even hear back from the woman I emailed), I'll take lessons there for a while until I get a good idea of what the facility is like and then maybe come to a decision later.

The dilemma is I like the people but not the lack of amenities the farm has. Our riding "area" is a 100x190 or so ft. pasture... With electric fence. It's not completely level and sometimes there's rocks and holes and with the weather we get, if it's been raining or it's windy, you get the idea. There's also no trails in the area and have to trailer off site to ride, so I guess I'm just... thinking out my potential options.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I would switch to the new barn, there should be no hard feelings as you're moving to further your riding not because you don't like the old barn


----------



## Tazzie

I agree with Raina. It would be to further yourself and Bear, not because you're unhappy. We are good friends with "barn owner" (he's literally our friend who lets us keep Izzie there), and he knows full well if we could afford it, Izzie would be at a boarding barn with an arena and a trainer. There will be no hard feelings when we do leave. I would just be straight forward, say you loved the facility and the friendships, but it's time to start working toward your own goals. And that includes have an english training working with you in the direction you want to go.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Feels like HF has slowed down a bit! Where is everyone lol? 

We got Roy a brow band and I finished buying all the makeup and stuff for this clinic.

I am still concerned about the injections and am waiting for the chiro to get back to me.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Raina, I know what you mean, threads haven't been as active lately. I mean, I haven't really been on either so I suppose I'm contributing to that  Very pretty browband by the way! Keep us updated on Roy.

I've been busy with too much work at the campus PAC, as well as end of year projects and concerts coming up. And getting ready for the show next Saturday. I had the boyfriend come out with me last night to get video of me and Nav going through our two tests, as well as try to be a distraction. Nav did pretty well, though I think I needed to warm up a little longer. Something to keep in mind for Saturday. I usually ride alone, but I think to create distractions I'll see if I can have a radio playing while I ride this week just so it's not totally normal for Nav. Getting excited!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I would not switch just yet.... I would go with your gut and see about taking lessons... really scope the place out. See if you like riding english. If you don't, then really evaluate the reasons why you want to move there. Are the people friendly and welcoming, are all the horses looking in good health? Amenities are fine and dandy (okay and mouth watering at times) but it all comes down to care of your horse. 

I was at a barn that had amaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing trails and a wonderful indoor and great outdoor rings. But they ended up starving my horse, and it was so stressful for me socially as well. Not to mention far away in retrospect. 

Do I miss the trails? Yes. A lot. But Sky is so much more healthy.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's really interesting to see how different Australia is in terms of horse care then other parts of the world. For example you'd be hard pressed to find anything other then self care unless you are in a busy city.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I do self care now  I prefer it despite it taking a bit of time. I love seeing Sky every day and being able to influence his diet


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I find it easier. I don't think I'd trust anyone to tell me anything about Roy. I once got a call saying Roy had gone down with colic... He was asleep..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

NavigatorsMom said:


> Raina, I know what you mean, threads haven't been as active lately. I mean, I haven't really been on either so I suppose I'm contributing to that  Very pretty browband by the way! Keep us updated on Roy.
> 
> I've been busy with too much work at the campus PAC, as well as end of year projects and concerts coming up. And getting ready for the show next Saturday. I had the boyfriend come out with me last night to get video of me and Nav going through our two tests, as well as try to be a distraction. Nav did pretty well, though I think I needed to warm up a little longer. Something to keep in mind for Saturday. I usually ride alone, but I think to create distractions I'll see if I can have a radio playing while I ride this week just so it's not totally normal for Nav. Getting excited!


Yeah I will I'm just feeling a bit apprehensive..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Put an update in my thread...

Bloody puppies right? We took buddy to he dog park and he ran right into an agility post and flipped over! Luckily nothing seriously injured just a graze


----------



## Werecat

Poor little buddy!! Luckiky it's in a spot he wont be able to easily reach while you nurse it. Unless he's a contortionist haha.


Yes, I definitely plan on getting a good idea of this barn before even considering moving my horse. I'm forgoing going to this big biannual car show I attend every year to go to this barn's horse show this Saturday. I spoke to the owner of the facility and she said while I'm there I can talk to the trainer and discuss my interest and see how I feel.

I drove past the farm the other day, it's closer to me and it looks so tranquil and pretty! I wont lie... after going an entire winter riding in freezing temps and battling wind all the time, the idea of having an indoor arena is such a selling point, but I will not let bells and whistles be the only deciding factor. Horse care is on the top of my list, and I know where my horse is at now, he's getting the absolute best care anyone could every ask for out of a boarding barn. They live on sight and always are home (they're retired and this is their retirement business). They have great communication and call me for everything to make sure it's what I want before they do it.


Anyway, after spending a lot of time reading user reviews about M Toulouse saddles in general on both here and CoTH I am very apprehensive. The saddle is a little over a year old and looks more "broken in" than the stubben right next to it. I'm really wanting the stubben to work, but it's a 31cm tree and I am concerned it's not wide enough... Also it's so much more durable, can be reflocked and has better resale value not to mention it's more resilient. I cleaned it up a little just to get an idea of the actual condition since it had some arena dust on it and I wanted to make sure it wasn't hiding anything, but it actually looked much better and the leather feels great.

I'm pretty sure that even if I don't get either of these saddles (he did move out nicely under the m toulouse, but I lost my balance at one point and almost fell, he stopped immediately luckily), I have a much better idea of what may work for him.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yeah he's alrigh ! Was really sulky last night but back to normal now lol


----------



## animallover101

Hey guys
How is everyone?
I seem to have a bit of bad luck


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Hey guys
> How is everyone?
> I seem to have a bit of bad luck


Yeah been busy as!

What's been going on animal?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky turned down the new hay pellets so I sold them on today. Got lectured for his new diet (he's too hyper was the reason) but he's been off of work for a week and he's used to working EVERY other day...so...

Also I got an official diagnosis for whatever this weird thing is that happened post-food poisoning. Bronchitis....again. At least I got a z pack, which I need to start soon.

Nice Zoology test tomorrow, with counselling apt afterward. Got harassed by the person who hit my car's MOTHER, so that's fun.

Got lovely comments on my canter videos, thanks all.. that was sweet  I was too hard on myself as usual. Showed them to my BO and she was happy too! Which is rare! She joked around saying we can stop doing intro and move onto training level ****!

Gotta trim Sky's feet tomorrow, hopefully... so we can ride. They're a bit too long and it's about that time.

Everyone go check out Raina's new riding video. MUCH better!  Proud of ya, girl!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Sky turned down the new hay pellets so I sold them on today. Got lectured for his new diet (he's too hyper was the reason) but he's been off of work for a week and he's used to working EVERY other day...so...
> 
> Also I got an official diagnosis for whatever this weird thing is that happened post-food poisoning. Bronchitis....again. At least I got a z pack, which I need to start soon.
> 
> Nice Zoology test tomorrow, with counselling apt afterward. Got harassed by the person who hit my car's MOTHER, so that's fun.
> 
> Got lovely comments on my canter videos, thanks all.. that was sweet  I was too hard on myself as usual. Showed them to my BO and she was happy too! Which is rare! She joked around saying we can stop doing intro and move onto training level ****!
> 
> Gotta trim Sky's feet tomorrow, hopefully... so we can ride. They're a bit too long and it's about that time.
> 
> Everyone go check out Raina's new riding video. MUCH better!  Proud of ya, girl!


Well that sucks about the bronchitis and that lady having a go! 


Aw thanks lol


----------



## Werecat

Glad you got something to help you get better, Sky!

I. love. the. stubben! I'm trying to make sure the tree is wide enough at the back (seems to fit his shoulders), and if it is I'm going to buy it. Another lady at the barn that we clicked over english riding loaned me a pad to use for as long as I need it, so I was able to give the saddle a real test ride with her today. Bear did great, he did w/t/c freely and beautifully and i felt the most balanced in that saddle than I think I've ever felt in a saddle. YAY! If i can get her to come down on the price some, it'll make me feel better about it if the saddle fitter (whenever the heck she gets the time to come out here), can inspect it. We cantered through a very short trail and he just wanted to go, go, go, and I didn't want to push him because of course if it doesn't fit right I don't want to hurt him, but he wasn't at all displaying discomfort like he did when that endurance saddle wasn't fitting him well.

I need to update his thread but I am excited and wanted to share. I missed English so much :'(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Glad you got something to help you get better, Sky!
> 
> I. love. the. stubben! I'm trying to make sure the tree is wide enough at the back (seems to fit his shoulders), and if it is I'm going to buy it. Another lady at the barn that we clicked over english riding loaned me a pad to use for as long as I need it, so I was able to give the saddle a real test ride with her today. Bear did great, he did w/t/c freely and beautifully and i felt the most balanced in that saddle than I think I've ever felt in a saddle. YAY! If i can get her to come down on the price some, it'll make me feel better about it if the saddle fitter (whenever the heck she gets the time to come out here), can inspect it. We cantered through a very short trail and he just wanted to go, go, go, and I didn't want to push him because of course if it doesn't fit right I don't want to hurt him, but he wasn't at all displaying discomfort like he did when that endurance saddle wasn't fitting him well.
> 
> I need to update his thread but I am excited and wanted to share. I missed English so much :'(


Glad you love the Stubben! 


Thought I would share some photos of buddy at the dog park the other day he is getting so big !


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Yay for new saddles abd cute puppies!

I'm stuck home alone until Friday night with a toddler and no truck. Hubby is up at training for his new job. Luckily, I get plenty of time to work with ove while the munchkin naps, so that's going well. 

I put a bridle on ove yesterday. No bit, just the headstall and noseband. He did pretty well. So I'm thinking I'll put the saddle in him and lunge him today, then try with the bit and let him graze with it for a while.


----------



## karliejaye

That puppy is too cute! 

I'm getting ready for my first vacation in I don't even know how long! Super pumped to get out of town for a bit with no particular agenda. But of course when I went through my plethora of hay nets last night to set up for the care-taker, most of them have holes and rips. I think they will be fine being fed loose hay for the week I'm gone. 
Vacations are nice once I'm on them, but getting ready makes me SO anxious and stressed out! I keep writing lists over and over of what I need to bring and what I need to get ready for the animals while I'm gone. Then I have a bad habit of texting the care taker and asking how everyone is every couple of days. I need to learn to just relax! 

Anyone know of fun things to do in Sedona, AZ?


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> Yeah been busy as!
> 
> What's been going on animal?


Smashed my phone screen, got into a small car accident, and I lost the job at the barn because they didn't feel like I was pulling my weight I guess. I mean I was trying my very best


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah been busy as!
> 
> What's been going on animal?
> 
> 
> 
> Smashed my phone screen, got into a small car accident, and I lost the job at the barn because they didn't feel like I was pulling my weight I guess. I mean I was trying my very best
Click to expand...

 That's not fair you only just started and they were aware you haven't had any experience at working in barns !


----------



## animallover101

Rainaisabelle said:


> That's not fair you only just started and they were aware you haven't had any experience at working in barns !


I only have two shifts there...
I dunno it was a top notch show barn I figured out


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Trimmed Sky's feet... just the fronts. So exhausted.. only used my rasp and knife and took me 2 hrs. They're in pretty poor shape since they haven't been trimmed in some time.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Bloody dogs hey! We brought buddy to play with our friends dog who is a little King cavalier and he tried to hunt it like mimicking his moves and chasing him and one point he actually latched on and my partner had to pull him off!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy has just made us $152 poorer he's got an ear infection and allergic reaction


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hope he feels better soon

I rode my boy! He was so goofy... but lovely!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Here's a sad puppy pic ! 


Can't wait to see your video !


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

That's not good Raina! Had he ever been dog aggressive before? 

Animal that sucks! Did you learn much though?

Ove had a bit in his mouth yesterday! He was such a gentleman about it too. And he looks so handsome in his little English pony bridle


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lucas hurt his left hind leg, they think it's his knee  He was screaming in pain when they tried to take x-rays... so he's being sedated and I pick him up later. Also having his poop looked at... 3 months of soft poop isn't right (even on Glandex)

I'm trying to keep it together.


----------



## SorrelHorse

He'll be okay Sky  Hugs.

My fur saver and trial leash came in today. My club says that basically means I'm committed to trial Zico now for his first schutzhund title. lol

Yesterday I rode Zoey for an hour. Got off, tied her up, waited for my lesson - Got on her again for another hour in my lesson. She was actually not horrible.

I think that tactic might work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So looks like Lucas tore his CCL ligament, which is like a human's ACL. He requires a brace and surgery and pain meds. $2500. I am crushed. I don't even know how it happened.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> So looks like Lucas tore his CCL ligament, which is like a human's ACL. He requires a brace and surgery and pain meds. $2500. I am crushed. I don't even know how it happened.


It happens quite easily ;/ my mums Jack Russell continually tore his ligament from jumping off our porch. Hope you're alright  keep us updated.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> That's not good Raina! Had he ever been dog aggressive before?
> 
> Animal that sucks! Did you learn much though?
> 
> Ove had a bit in his mouth yesterday! He was such a gentleman about it too. And he looks so handsome in his little English pony bridle


Not that I'm actually aware of.. He's always extremely playful usually the bigger dogs tell him to ****** off if he gets annoying but some of the smaller dogs that don't fight back he goes to far with them and doesn't understand no. We take him away and put him on the leash for a time out but he doesn't seem to understand what he's done. 



Great about the bridle though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've set up a go fund me because there's no way I can afford this. We are the vet in 3 weeks time again to reassess.

On the way to the barn now to feed Sky... 2 hrs later... Oops
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I've set up a go fund me because there's no way I can afford this. We are the vet in 3 weeks time again to reassess.
> 
> On the way to the barn now to feed Sky... 2 hrs later... Oops
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you do something like vet pay? Where's the go fund? I'll contribute.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'll pm you. I am not sure what vet pay is but I am making payments just for today's vet visit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'll pm you. I am not sure what vet pay is but I am making payments just for today's vet visit
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's like a payment plan pretty much


----------



## Werecat

*Karlie*, enjoy your trip!! I'm in the same boat, I've not had a real vacation since I was 17. Crazy, I'm 29. I also am the type to get anxious before a trip but then chilled out once I'm there.

*Animal*, I am so sorry you are having a rough time right now.  Hopefully you'll find something else more suitable for you soon.

*Raina*, that little sneak! I bet you were pretty furious with him but he got that ear ache just in time  Can't stay mad at a sick puppy haha.

*Sky*, does your vet accept CareCredit? Mine does, and some doctors for humans accept it as well. I used it to pay off my wisdom teeth extraction as well as going to use it for my dog's teeth cleaning because he's going to need extractions and it's going to cost around $500. :/ I have a 3k limit on it. The interest is a little high, but it's better than nothing. Also a go fund me is a good idea as well. Will your vet accept a payment plan?

I want to buy the stubben but I also don't. I really, really, really wish I could get a fitter out ASAP  Just can't, no one will come because I am only one appointment at my barn and I am not buying one of their high end commission saddles so I am low priority.

Bear still has the trailer issue so going to work more on that tomorrow. Been working on desensitizing him to the wash bay and today hosed him completely off! (it's been in the 70s). Once I know he'll stand for me in there with the hose, I can give him a real bath!

80% sure I'll be going to that show tomorrow, my BO gave me the green light to bring in any trainer I want to give me lessons at our stable, assuming there is a traveling instructor. Pretty sure the trainer at this barn only teaches at that location, so I don't know. Also, most awkward/rude boarder is leaving next week, so that's nice. Her horse was a bully and the reason Bear had so many bite marks.


----------



## animallover101

Annnddddd now I'm getting a newish car....(more like SUV but yeah)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

animallover101 said:


> Annnddddd now I'm getting a newish car....(more like SUV but yeah)


Well that's a positive !


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Today is moving day!!! We're packing and loading and cleaning and little mister ove is just curious and excited. He has no idea what's going on, just that everybody's doing something and it somehow involves him. Lots of stress but it's all going to be good in the end.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's so exciting Analisa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So happy for you Ana!!


Anyone got any good ideas to work on buddy's face shyness ? He really doesn't like his face being touched ! He doesn't mind getting a pat but when trying to check teeth and ears he tries to bite


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Touch retreat, just like with baby horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Touch retreat, just like with baby horses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought that might be the best way. I wonder where the face shyness came from.. Although his ears are better no longer inflamed or leaking but still a bit crusty


----------



## animallover101

Car shopping is no fun


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy starts his first day of puppy preschool on Saturday ! So proud and Roy and I are going to the clinic Saturday so unfortunately I miss out but how exciting !


----------



## animallover101

So I may get the car I want. As long as everything goes smoothly. Now I get to worry about a few other expenses for this month which I'm not sure if I'll have all the money for. I can't wait for school to end so I can work more.


----------



## gypsygirl

Sorry I haven't updated !

Alexandra was born 4/8/16 @5:18pm. She was 7lb4oz and 20in at birth. She is absolutely perfect 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Congrats Gypsygirl! 

I did a big update in my journal thread but just wanted to say that Nav's and my show on Saturday was a big success! He was so well behaved and everyone who saw him loved him. And we got some good scores for a first show. Can't wait to work on some things and go again!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Such wonderful news gypsy!!! Glad you're doing well!!! And your baby love 

Congrats Nav, that's wonderful to hear. I knew you'd both be cool as cucumbers


----------



## Werecat

Yay!! Congrats Gypsy and Navigator!

Why does Bear always get himself hurt on weekends? Well, had another emergency visit from the vet today to get some stitches  Was practicing trailer loading yesterday because I was invited to Today's trail ride, when after a few successful but not ideal loading, Bear decided he didn't want to bring his back feet in. He had done that a few times before, and giving light pressure to the halter and asking him to "come" brought his back end in, but this time he pulled and tossed his head up. Hard. And hit the door frame of the trailer. Hard.

Needless to say it busted the bridge of his nose open. It was a clean cut, vet was able to stitch. 24 hrs later the swelling still hasn't come down even though he got an injection for it yesterday  Vet is informed, he said to keep an eye.

I used the rope halter for the vet to do the stitches since I was able to tie it high enough that it wouldn't get in the way of him working or hit the wound/stitches. I have a spare nylon halter I use to lead him around now, that I have set with the nose band as high as I can get it. Poor baby, he was careful today when walking, but he was grazing his heart out and just spent the day relaxing. He got out of today's and tuesday's trail ride. Farrier comes tomorrow... not sure how I'll be able to handle him with the fear of messing his stitches up. I'll let the farrier decide.



































Went to that horse show yesterday and it was pretty nice, that barn and facility is gorgeous! Spoke with the trainer, and they currently don't have lesson horses so I'd have to trailer my horse in for each lesson, but he's extremely talented and I think I'm going to do it. My friend said she'd take me to the lessons, so for now I wouldn't have to buy a trailer, but I kind of don't want to do that to her unless she honestly doesn't mind watching.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw poor guy !!


Gypsy congrats !!!!!!!!!!!


Nav I will read your thread asap.


I finished work this morning and I have the flu! I hate the flu. I always get it this time of year + chest infections. I had swine flu a couple of years back which apparently makes me more susceptible.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ugh!!! So I was wondering when my package for this clinic was coming and well turns out buddy took it upon himself to open it for me


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh my gosh, naughty pup! What was in the package?


----------



## Tazzie

Congrats Gypsy!! Glad it went well!

Nav, I'll have to go read your journal! I think I missed that one!

Oh no Were! That's never any fun :sad: I'm sorry about that :sad:

Raina, our lab Sheldon is the same way. He can't be outside when we expect a delivery. He has shredded a couple of christmas presents and the pants for Nick's sister's wedding last year. It's obnoxious :/


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh my gosh, naughty pup! What was in the package?


Raven oil, black chalk and blac-it for my clinic luckily he only got into the chalk!




Tazzie said:


> Congrats Gypsy!! Glad it went well!
> 
> Nav, I'll have to go read your journal! I think I missed that one!
> 
> Oh no Were! That's never any fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raina, our lab Sheldon is the same way. He can't be outside when we expect a delivery. He has shredded a couple of christmas presents and the pants for Nick's sister's wedding last year. It's obnoxious :/


Oh dear :/


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I just thought of a movie you guys should watch ! It's a horse movie of course it's called ' Taming Wild '


----------



## evilamc

GRATS GYPSY!

Were thats too bad about Bear! Hope he heals fast!

Buddy is a bad boy like my dogs lol!

Jax is getting so dark and handsome


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> GRATS GYPSY!
> 
> Were thats too bad about Bear! Hope he heals fast!
> 
> Buddy is a bad boy like my dogs lol!
> 
> Jax is getting so dark and handsome


Aw look at Jax !!!


For those who don't read my thread very often or if I didn't post here. Marcus finally picked Roys browband !


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhh very pretty!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ravens what!? Chalk.... black-it??


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Ravens what!? Chalk.... black-it??


Blac-it is for there feet makes them look extra black and shiny. Ravens oil is used on manes and tail that are sun bleached or white hairs. Not sure about chalk though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think to highlight chrome markings on a horse, if I remember correctly.

Was it some sort of kit?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

No I got them separately but we did buy our make up from a company


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy is so adorable! Coming in at now 18.4kgs they think he will get to about 60kg


----------



## Werecat

Oh my gooood, buddy is too cute for words!

My barefoot trimmer was out yesterday, Bear stood perfectly for her <3 She also taught me a technique to calmly get him into the trailer without having to go in with him, and he went in there for her, happily he ate hay from his hay bag in there until she told him to come out. Phew, he's not traumatized from the injury! She also knows more about saddle fitment than us at the barn and said the Stubben actually fits him quite well, and to avoid any thick pads, so I decided to actually keep it. I'll be going down Thursday to pay the girl and hopefully she'll come down a little on the price. It's missing one of the badges and the seat has a small nick and some fading. Didn't even bother riding in the M Toulouse again because I felt very unbalanced in it. My next thing is to get a nice trail saddle, but since trail riding to me is one of the main things we'll be doing, I decided against going synthetic since the current synthetic I ride in (it's the cloth vs. faux leather type) is destroying my riding pants and I actually enjoy taking care of a leather saddle. Our local saddle maker specializes in supple soft light weight leather saddles.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Glad the Stubben fits him!

I rode Sky yesterday and tested him because he hadn't gone out yet and his herd was in a pasture adjacent to the riding ring. He was NOT happy. BTV often, bracing often, running away often, spooking often.......

It was a mess. I had to get firm and jerky with him, which I am not happy about

~~~

Lucas sees an orthopedic specialist this saturday. It's 2 hrs away, one way... but they're not charging me so that is nice of them. I'm just hoping that he doesn't have a CCL tear and it's just the arthritis (yep, 2 years old and already has arthritic changes) that we can manage somehow.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Glad the Stubben fits him!
> 
> I rode Sky yesterday and tested him because he hadn't gone out yet and his herd was in a pasture adjacent to the riding ring. He was NOT happy. BTV often, bracing often, running away often, spooking often.......
> 
> It was a mess. I had to get firm and jerky with him, which I am not happy about
> 
> ~~~
> 
> Lucas sees an orthopedic specialist this saturday. It's 2 hrs away, one way... but they're not charging me so that is nice of them. I'm just hoping that he doesn't have a CCL tear and it's just the arthritis (yep, 2 years old and already has arthritic changes) that we can manage somehow.


Good morning Sky! 

Man, I'm crossing all fingers and toes for you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Good morning Sky!
> 
> Man, I'm crossing all fingers and toes for you!



Thank you dear  Good (super early) morning to you!


----------



## Zexious

@Rainaisabelle - So sorry to hear about your pup, so glad he's alright <3
I swear, animals are always looking for a way to procure another vet bill >,>

That's sort of what I'm dealing with right now...
On Sunday night my kitten (who is admittedly not a kitten anymore xD) pulled over a piece of furniture onto himself. It is a heavy, oak display cabinet and but is only about knee high as it is meant to be mounted on the wall.
No one saw it happen--we just heard it fall then heard him cry. He was favoring his right front paw, but since we didn't see it fall we didn't know how much if any of him was 'squished' by it. To be safe, we took him to the vet. Of course it was not normal business hours, so it was an 'emergency' visit, in the snow no less!
They told us he was fine but to call if anything changed and sent us home.
Monday was normal.
Then yesterday he got sick four times ): This is extremely uncharacteristic for him, but otherwise his behavior is normal. We decided to see how he was in the morning... and at about 6:00 he vomited again, so we've got an appointment in an hour.

Please keep him in your thoughts )8


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Zexious said:


> @Rainaisabelle - So sorry to hear about your pup, so glad he's alright <3
> I swear, animals are always looking for a way to procure another vet bill >,>
> 
> That's sort of what I'm dealing with right now...
> On Sunday night my kitten (who is admittedly not a kitten anymore xD) pulled over a piece of furniture onto himself. It is a heavy, oak display cabinet and but is only about knee high as it is meant to be mounted on the wall.
> No one saw it happen--we just heard it fall then heard him cry. He was favoring his right front paw, but since we didn't see it fall we didn't know how much if any of him was 'squished' by it. To be safe, we took him to the vet. Of course it was not normal business hours, so it was an 'emergency' visit, in the snow no less!
> They told us he was fine but to call if anything changed and sent us home.
> Monday was normal.
> Then yesterday he got sick four times ): This is extremely uncharacteristic for him, but otherwise his behavior is normal. We decided to see how he was in the morning... and at about 6:00 he vomited again, so we've got an appointment in an hour.
> 
> Please keep him in your thoughts )8



Well at the moment my pup is fine and his ear infection has cleared up ! But poor Sky's puppy is having a bad couple of weeks ;(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Really sorry about your kitty! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thinking good thoughts for your kitty, Zex


----------



## Werecat

@Skyseternalangel, I have been having to get that way with Bear lately, and I don't know what's up. Maybe it's my mind going too far into things, but I'm almost wondering if the spring grass' sugar is making him too high strung. I have his grazing muzzle locked and loaded and ready to go, but I can't use it until his stitches heal.

I ordered a shoulder relief girth strap for the stubben, because he has a very forward heart girth, and I think that should make life much easier for him.

I'm still a newbie when it comes to horse ownership, but my friend who has owned horses all her life, has never done a polo wrap! I figured out how to do it based on a few videos, so I'm going to do that for her horse today when she gets back from a trail ride (he has a stiff hock and farrier suggested we wrap it). I'm excited about it, is that stupid? lol. Her horse is incredibly docile and used to me handling him so I'm sure it'll go fine.

Bear's losing the pasture puff weight he put on since I've been doing free lunge exercises during weeks I haven't been doing any real riding. Yay! He's starting to look so handsome. Can't wait til that bump goes down! Even the stitches don't look terrible, it's just freaking bump. :'(


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Werecat said:


> @Skyseternalangel, I have been having to get that way with Bear lately, and I don't know what's up. Maybe it's my mind going too far into things, but I'm almost wondering if the spring grass' sugar is making him too high strung.


That could definitely be it! For Sky, it may be a mix of that and definitely buddy sourness. He's such a poop about working when he doesn't get to go out first. But oh well, that was the only time I could ride and it might suck but he had 3 days off.. he can deal!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm so excited for this clinic on Saturday!! We leave tomorrow at 4pm to go up to the equestrian centre !!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Holy moly. I've been stuck in a camper with a toddler in the middle of no where for the last week, with no internet, no cell service, and no truck! On the plus side, I've gotten to ride Annie a bunch this week  I love my mare.


----------



## Werecat

Welcome back, Ana! Sounds like you had a nice time regardless of the disconnectedness.

I love projects! So I really like my new-to-me Stubben but not the orange-y two tone it was when I got it. After some research and a few weeks to decide what I wanted to do, I decided to carefully and gradually begin the process of darkening it using neatsfoot oil. I'm trying my best to avoid the stitching and bearing in mind neatsfoot oil does break down leather. I'm rather happy with the outcome so far after only 2 applications! Will probably need to do a few more before I get the desired outcome, but it's definitely looking way better (at least to me!)


----------



## SorrelHorse

I bought an english saddle from my schutzhund helper for thirty bucks. I am thinking I want to do that to it too Werecat....Glad to see yours is looking so well!


----------



## Werecat

It's fun for sure.  and for 30 bucks I'd say give it a shot! I read a couple older threads on here that someone used 100% pure neatsfoot (what I'm using) then sealed it in mink oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

That looks awesome were! My husband bought me a parade saddle a while back...the thing was dooky brown, the chrome was all yellow and it was covered in that horrible lacquer that's supposed to repel dirt and keep it shiny...in my experience, that stuff just repels moisture and causes the leather to dry out and crack because you can't oil it.

So I bought black leather dye, and used some silver polish, and lacquer thinner, stripped the lacquer off completely, dyed the whole thing black, removed the chrome and scrubbed the begeezus out of it, then reassembled the whole thing. Now I have an awesome black/chrome parade saddle that I can oil and clean and have for many years  I love refurbing leather.


----------



## Samson5261

So haven't been on here for awhile and haven't had time to catch up with everything but hope all is well for everyone?.

I got both of the boys hoofs trimmed up and they did so good with the farrier and he said they both have really awesome feet!!?

I finally got the back part of my property fenced so was able to move them over to the other side of the creek where there is actually grass at! They are quite happy as you can see!

I really can't wait to get a house out there! The one pic is a view of all 10 acres. It was taken on the back side of the property(what i just fenced). If it wasn't for the creek i would be putting me a house over there!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Love that everyone is doing well 

Got our second opinion... determined Lucas only has a PARTIAL tear!!!!!!!!! He can do without surgery!!!!! BEST NEWS ALL DAY


----------



## gypsygirl

Gypsy is going crazy! Can't wait to ride her again, 4 more weeks ! She screams whenever she sees me and runs around, despite having a new pasture full of grass  

Mommy hood is so awesome, can't wait till my daughter can ride with me !


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Gypsy I'm so happy for you! I waited until after my daughter was sitting up on her own to sit her on a horse with me (I think 6 or 8 months old?) I recently got an 18' saddle so that she could comfortably sit in front of me for trail rides. Lately though, she's been more interested in sitting on the horse by herself and getting pony rides. She's almost two, and holds onto the saddle horn with a huge grin on her face  it's a ton of fun!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Took a break from any posting, not much has been going on with me since the show. I've actually only ridden twice since it! But I've been super busy with classes since we're getting down to the end of the year. Only two more weeks and I'll be done with my first year of grad school!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Uni sucks right now! I am feeling the stress


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah agreed, here it is paper/project week and next week is finals... not looking forward to this.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have placement next week and then holidays until exams but I am so stressed!!


----------



## Werecat

It must be awesome watching them grow into their own little people. My friend started riding 2 weeks after she had her child, but she didn't have him c-sectioned. Pretty sure that was against doctor's orders.

Bear's birthday was on Sunday! We were trail riding all weekend, was a blast. I've never done so much riding.  Big update, he self loaded and didn't give me any problems every time we had to trailer up! He had his stitches removed but vet said there's a chance the bump may never go away, but give it time, and it should. I am praying to all that is holy that it doesn't leave a bump! But as much as that sucks, I think it may have taught him a valuable lesson about tossing his head and pulling out of a trailer.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> It must be awesome watching them grow into their own little people. My friend started riding 2 weeks after she had her child, but she didn't have him c-sectioned. Pretty sure that was against doctor's orders.
> 
> Bear's birthday was on Sunday! We were trail riding all weekend, was a blast. I've never done so much riding.  Big update, he self loaded and didn't give me any problems every time we had to trailer up! He had his stitches removed but vet said there's a chance the bump may never go away, but give it time, and it should. I am praying to all that is holy that it doesn't leave a bump! But as much as that sucks, I think it may have taught him a valuable lesson about tossing his head and pulling out of a trailer.



Glad he was good for the float!! It reminded me...


So I don't think I updated here about the clinic ? It was a really good experience and I learned so much about showing and what is expected of me. We had some drama at the beginning with people telling me and talking behind my back how they don't like Roys condition and such. I spoke to the clinician about Roy and he thought all he needed was muscle but he is a lovely type thoroughbred and could qualify for Brisbane Royale if we were into it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So many papers and projects and presentations, ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

Trying to squeeze in riding time has been challenging, but I am doing it!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> So many papers and projects and presentations, ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> Trying to squeeze in riding time has been challenging, but I am doing it!


I have paper due Friday and I haven't even started! Plus a math exam and an OSCE (clinical scenario exam thing?) I'm so out of it! I also start placement Tuesday !


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I've got one big project left and a single written test but then I'm done for summer! Of course, I need to try and find a job of some sort so I can have an income until my assistantship starts up again in August. 

Riding has been sporadic since the show, but I'm planning to go out today and just do a trail ride. Haven't been able to have my professor out to do a lesson with me yet, but maybe next week.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

NavigatorsMom said:


> I've got one big project left and a single written test but then I'm done for summer! Of course, I need to try and find a job of some sort so I can have an income until my assistantship starts up again in August.
> 
> Riding has been sporadic since the show, but I'm planning to go out today and just do a trail ride. Haven't been able to have my professor out to do a lesson with me yet, but maybe next week.


All assessments passed !!! Just 2 weeks of placement thank all that is holy!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Congrats Raina!! That must feel like a big relief to be done 

Tonight I had an awesome opportunity to hear Dr. Andrew McLean speak on horse training and behavior at my university campus. I had a basic understanding of what he was talking about before but much more now. Very informative and interesting, however because of the venue there was a lot of reverb and it was difficult to hear him. Still an enjoyable evening! I'd like to look into more of what he does now.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

NavigatorsMom said:


> Congrats Raina!! That must feel like a big relief to be done
> 
> Tonight I had an awesome opportunity to hear Dr. Andrew McLean speak on horse training and behavior at my university campus. I had a basic understanding of what he was talking about before but much more now. Very informative and interesting, however because of the venue there was a lot of reverb and it was difficult to hear him. Still an enjoyable evening! I'd like to look into more of what he does now.


That would have been cool Nav !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Just out of curiosity does anyone on here have snap ?


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Rainaisabelle said:


> Just out of curiosity does anyone on here have snap ?


Snap like snapchat? Or do I have the completely wrong idea?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

NavigatorsMom said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity does anyone on here have snap ?
> 
> 
> 
> Snap like snapchat? Or do I have the completely wrong idea?
Click to expand...

Yes that lol I wrote the wrong thing


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I have it and I use it wayyy too much, haha! Usually just pictures of Nav and my cats. PM me your username and I can add you! (if you want, no pressure!)


----------



## evilamc

I feel old because I just never really got into snapchat.....yet I love taking pics of all the animals.

Haven't posted in awhile, we went to PAX...huge gaming nerd convention in Boston! It was so fun! csimkunas house sat for me, which gave me peace of mind because I knew she would take great care of all the animals since Rodeo lives here 

So as of LAST week my shop was officially open! I've already made about 20 new clients! This week I made almost double what I hoped too! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

One more day of class, three papers, and 4 finals


----------



## Rainaisabelle

evilamc said:


> I feel old because I just never really got into snapchat.....yet I love taking pics of all the animals.
> 
> Haven't posted in awhile, we went to PAX...huge gaming nerd convention in Boston! It was so fun! csimkunas house sat for me, which gave me peace of mind because I knew she would take great care of all the animals since Rodeo lives here
> 
> So as of LAST week my shop was officially open! I've already made about 20 new clients! This week I made almost double what I hoped too! I'm so excited!!


Honestly my worst fear is this site going down and not being able to talk you guys ever again ! Plus snapchat seems less personal then facey ?


----------



## SorrelHorse

I am friends with so many HFers on Facebook, lol. If anyone else wants to join the party I will share information.

Snapchat though I had to delete because when my good phone got dropped in the bathtub (Whoops) I had to downgrade to an iphone 5c, which is useless, and has the storage space of a needle. So some apps had to go.


----------



## karliejaye

Can't say I have gotten into SnapChat, though I am endlessly entertained by the BuzzFeed articles featuring them. As far as social media goes I am active on Facebook (PM me if you want to be "friends" there) and here and that's it. I am so dull.


----------



## Samson5261

I just got snapchat since i got a new phone. Don't really use it a lot though. Im on facebook all the time though. Pretty much everything i post on there is my animals or about animals. Lol


----------



## Zeidant2

Late in the game ! My name is Tammy! I'm 23! How old are you guys ! I hardly started riding the start of March so I'm brand new! Intimidating yet exhilarating. It's nice to have this--absolutely nobody around me are into horses. My friends and family look at me like I have three heads, especially when I share my excitement of something new I learned :/ 

When did you all start riding!?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Zeidant!

I started riding on my 8th birthday, it was a surprise by my (city) parents because I had expressed a huge interest in riding lessons when my best friend at the time REFUSED to let me watch her. She was really mean to me when I was little, she wouldn't let me play n64 with her. Then someone stole her entire console and games. 

Karma.


----------



## Zeidant2

Oh my ! Well that's awesome. I'm sad I couldn't start sooner but glad I started no later. My mom was a single parents on me and my two older brothers so financials were rough growing up. Wasn't until I graduated nursing school and lived on my own I can start investing time and money on something I've considered for the longest !


----------



## Tazzie

I have hated Snapchat for many years to be honest. I still have it since my mother in law insists on using it, but I HATE it. I have a valid reason though...

My riding accident occurred July 3rd. I was in the hospital kind of in and out of consciousness on the 4th. My mother in law took my son, who was 4 months at the time, to a 4th of July party. He wore an outfit that kind of matched my niece. And they took a picture with snapchat. Someone showed me, but didn't save it. And no one thought to take a REAL picture of it. So that memory is forever lost. I hate snapchat.

I am, however, active on Facebook :lol: I have two members on there right now, but you can PM me if you want me to friend you or I can friend you.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I started riding at 7, and never stopped 

So this is what I've been dealing with tv's last two days....heat stress...poor little guy is only three days old, and not smart enough to get out of the sun...it's been 90+ out here the last few days


----------



## Zexious

^ )8!!!
How is fairing?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Zeidant2 said:


> Late in the game ! My name is Tammy! I'm 23! How old are you guys ! I hardly started riding the start of March so I'm brand new! Intimidating yet exhilarating. It's nice to have this--absolutely nobody around me are into horses. My friends and family look at me like I have three heads, especially when I share my excitement of something new I learned :/
> 
> When did you all start riding!?


I was 11, no one in my family is horsey at all even now lol.







Tazzie said:


> I have hated Snapchat for many years to be honest. I still have it since my mother in law insists on using it, but I HATE it. I have a valid reason though...
> 
> My riding accident occurred July 3rd. I was in the hospital kind of in and out of consciousness on the 4th. My mother in law took my son, who was 4 months at the time, to a 4th of July party. He wore an outfit that kind of matched my niece. And they took a picture with snapchat. Someone showed me, but didn't save it. And no one thought to take a REAL picture of it. So that memory is forever lost. I hate snapchat.
> 
> I am, however, active on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two members on there right now, but you can PM me if you want me to friend you or I can friend you.


That's so rude ! I'll add you guys on Facebook  just pm me ! Love Internet friends






AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I started riding at 7, and never stopped
> 
> So this is what I've been dealing with tv's last two days....heat stress...poor little guy is only three days old, and not smart enough to get out of the sun...it's been 90+ out here the last few days


Aw poor thing


----------



## Zeidant2

Amazing to start and grow with something! 
Aside from horses--what are you guys up to? Any kids? School? Work? 

It's fun meeting people who share a common interest.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Zeidant2 said:


> Amazing to start and grow with something!
> Aside from horses--what are you guys up to? Any kids? School? Work?
> 
> It's fun meeting people who share a common interest.


No kids for me lol I am studying to be a registered nurse and work at the hospital as an assistant nurse.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Zeidant2 said:


> Amazing to start and grow with something!
> Aside from horses--what are you guys up to? Any kids? School? Work?
> 
> It's fun meeting people who share a common interest.


Welcome Zeidant! I started riding when I was 11. I had a friend who was taking lessons and begged my parents to talk to hers about where the lessons were held to see if I could start. Fifteen years later (!!!) and I'm still riding at the same barn. 

Aside from horses I'm working on a Master's of Music Education. I'm about to finish up my first year within the next two weeks, and then it will be summer break for me, which will be nice. I hope to find another job teaching middle school or beginning band when I finish.

And on the snapchat discussion - for those of you who aren't into that but would like to keep in contact outside of the forum I do facebook as well! Just pm me (I always feel so weird about being the first to pm in a situation like that - is that just me?) All I do on facebook is post pictures of Nav and my other animals, so if you're into that...


----------



## Zeidant2

Rainaisabelle said:


> Zeidant2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing to start and grow with something!
> Aside from horses--what are you guys up to? Any kids? School? Work?
> 
> It's fun meeting people who share a common interest.
> 
> 
> 
> No kids for me lol I am studying to be a registered nurse and work at the hospital as an assistant nurse.
Click to expand...

Awesome! I'm an ER nurse--so rewarding! Do you know what speciality you may want to do?! Although I love ER and the influx of new things I learn daily from a new story walking through the ER entrance, I think I eventually want to become a midwife. 


What unit are you currently working on? This gives you a great advantage to quickly land a job!


----------



## Zeidant2

NavigatorsMom said:


> Zeidant2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing to start and grow with something!
> Aside from horses--what are you guys up to? Any kids? School? Work?
> 
> 
> Aside from horses I'm working on a Master's of Music Education. I'm about to finish up my first year within the next two weeks, and then it will be summer break for me, which will be nice. I hope to find another job teaching middle school or beginning band when I finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Music--such a foreign language. I have a four year old who started piano at three. I tried learning for his sake but it really is such a foreign language. Much respect to those who excel in music!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Zeidant2 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeidant2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing to start and grow with something!
> Aside from horses--what are you guys up to? Any kids? School? Work?
> 
> It's fun meeting people who share a common interest.
> 
> 
> 
> No kids for me lol I am studying to be a registered nurse and work at the hospital as an assistant nurse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! I'm an ER nurse--so rewarding! Do you know what speciality you may want to do?! Although I love ER and the influx of new things I learn daily from a new story walking through the ER entrance, I think I eventually want to become a midwife.
> 
> 
> What unit are you currently working on? This gives you a great advantage to quickly land a job!
Click to expand...

I was thinking of rural and remote as I live in Australia but I have no idea ! I work in all the wards and yeah I think it's good because then they know you !


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Not well,  yesterday I found him in the middle of the pasture, moved him to the shade, fed him a bottle, took him to his momma and he got up and nursed. We put them in a pen so he could recover, went back out later and he was down and burning up again. We doused him in cool water, his breathing got better, but he still wouldn't stand, couldn't hold his own head up. We got some Gatorade into him, but when I left he was still down. He'll either get up on his own over night, or he'll be buzzards food tomorrow.

This was yesterday


----------



## Zeidant2

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Not well,  yesterday I found him in the middle of the pasture, moved him to the shade, fed him a bottle,
> 
> This was yesterday



Those photos are so precious! I saw he was only a few days old? Is this normal behavior for a newborn ?


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Sorry to hear that Analisa. 
@Zediant, music is very difficult to learn, I hear you! Even after close to fifteen years of band and music there are still things that come as a challenge to me (music theory in particular!).


----------



## karliejaye

Zeidant2 said:


> Amazing to start and grow with something!
> Aside from horses--what are you guys up to? Any kids? School? Work?
> 
> It's fun meeting people who share a common interest.



I started up riding at 2, taking lessons at 8 or so and got my first horse at 13.

No kids besides fur babies here. I work in the natural resources field, though I am starting a career change to become a physical therapist. My husband and I also Co own a small business where he throws pottery (functional and raku) and I sculpt.


----------



## Zeidant2

NavigatorsMom said:


> Sorry to hear that Analisa.
> @Zediant, music is very difficult to learn, I hear you! Even after close to fifteen years of band and music there are still things that come as a challenge to me (music theory in particular!).



Favorite instrument ?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Poor calf  What's his prognosis?


----------



## Tazzie

Zeidant2 said:


> Amazing to start and grow with something!
> Aside from horses--what are you guys up to? Any kids? School? Work?
> 
> It's fun meeting people who share a common interest.


Answer your first question, I didn't start riding until I was 14. I called a random number under "Horse Breeding" in the yellow pages of the phone book, and asked if they allowed any volunteers there. Not only did they allow them, but they were definitely welcome and gained hours to put toward riding lessons. Best decision I ever made. She was where I learned all of my training and most of my riding from.

I work as a Genomics Research. Basically, I isolate RNA and determine the quality of it. It's fun (for me at least lol). Finished college 7 years ago, with a bachelors in Animal Science. Been married almost 5 years now, and we have two kids. A son who just turned 3 in March, and a daughter who is turning 2 in June. I love my family


----------



## Tazzie

Rainaisabelle said:


> That's so rude ! I'll add you guys on Facebook  just pm me ! Love Internet friends


I was SO mad!! I was already having a rough few days, then that. I never use it except for her to send me pictures from trips and such. I prefer pictures that don't disappear.

And I'll PM you


----------



## Zeidant2

Tazzie said:


> Zeidant2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing to start and grow with something!
> Aside from horses--what are you guys up to? Any kids? School? Work?
> 
> It's fun meeting people who share a common interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer your first question, I didn't start riding until I was 14. I called a random number under "Horse Breeding" in the yellow pages of the phone book, and asked if they allowed any volunteers there. Not only did they allow them, but they were definitely welcome and gained hours to put toward riding lessons. Best decision I ever made. She was where I learned all of my training and most of my riding from.
> 
> I work as a Genomics Research. Basically, I isolate RNA and determine the quality of it. It's fun (for me at least lol). Finished college 7 years ago, with a bachelors in Animal Science. Been married almost 5 years now, and we have two kids. A son who just turned 3 in March, and a daughter who is turning 2 in June. I love my family
Click to expand...


Ooo! Sounds like an interesting job. That's pretty cool that you were able to volunteer. 

So at 23--and very little experience with horses, I want to learn everything about horses which is endless. I only work 3 days a week and have a 4 year old in prek so a lot of my time is free now that I'm done wth my bachelors. I so desperately want to volunteer at a barn and learn about horses. Do u think barns care for volunteers with very little experience? I wouldn't mind cleaning only if theyrr willing to let me be around. A little timid so feel silly asking around without much experience. You said you were welcomed at 14!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Volunteering at therapeutic riding centers would be good, or even starting riding lessons that also help with caring of a horse.


----------



## Zeidant2

Skyseternalangel said:


> Volunteering at therapeutic riding centers would be good, or even starting riding lessons that also help with caring of a horse.



I currently ride 2-3x a week. Two different barns. One is 50 minutes away and another 20. I'm hoping maybe after a year of being at the barn I can ask to volunteer. Maybe after forming some rapport??


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Seems logical. See if they have summer horse camps you could help with


----------



## Zeidant2

Skyseternalangel said:


> Seems logical. See if they have summer horse camps you could help with


Thanks! I'll look into it !


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

It happens, but it's not supposed to. Some of them just don't have the know how to get out of the sun. But I think this one may have something neurological going on. My sil went to check him this morning and thought he was dead. This afternoon she went to move him out of the pen, and he lifted his head and moo'ed at her. So he's still trying to hold on. I'll be back on the pasture tonight, so I'll check on him. I may end up bottle feeding him for a bit


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> It happens, but it's not supposed to. Some of them just don't have the know how to get out of the sun. But I think this one may have something neurological going on. My sil went to check him this morning and thought he was dead. This afternoon she went to move him out of the pen, and he lifted his head and moo'ed at her. So he's still trying to hold on. I'll be back on the pasture tonight, so I'll check on him. I may end up bottle feeding him for a bit


That's interesting, I've never heard of that happening.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

It's a problem in Florida. The later into summer their born, the more likely it is. The good moms know how to Kinda herd tyre babies into the shade, but some of them just let them lay in the sun and overheat. They end up dehydrated and can't stand. At only a couple days old it happens fast. As they get older it's not as bad.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So I'm the last 6 months 2 riders under the age of 20 have died while doing cross country ! How scary and sad  both fantastic riders in freak accidents both horses fell on them one clipped the jump and landed on her and the other fell over the jump! 

It's made me think a lot but should I be writing a will? Should I be telling my family and partner what I want if I die ? Or should I die in an accident ? Should I tell them what I want for Roy ?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Raina, I have an informal will written up. My husband has it in case of an accident like that. It's always a good idea to have a plan ready for just in case when you're lifestyle is inherently dangerous.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Raina, I have an informal will written up. My husband has it in case of an accident like that. It's always a good idea to have a plan ready for just in case when you're lifestyle is inherently dangerous.


I've always thought about it considering I am so young and majority of people think a will is stupid at my age. But I ride horses and at any moment I could fall off and snap my neck. My partner doesn't like talking about it but life is so uncertain!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Zeidant2 said:


> Favorite instrument ?


Oh, flute for sure (that's my major instrument) but I also really enjoy piano and have been taking lessons this semester to improve at it. 

I have thought about a will before but never written anything up. I suppose something informal would be good to have at least. It's definitely not something I like thinking about at all, but having some kind of plan is good I guess, mainly for what would happen to my animals.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well Zico and I entered our first schutzhund trail going for our BH. The 14-15. Kind of freaking out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SorrelHorse said:


> Well Zico and I entered our first schutzhund trail going for our BH. The 14-15. Kind of freaking out.


When will it be?


----------



## SorrelHorse

Skyseternalangel said:


> When will it be?


It's next weekend. The 14-15 of May


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Hope everyone's having a good day/time

First day of placement I'm going to be driving 1 hour up and down weeeeee


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Had a VERY good ride on Sky, despite the last 20 minutes being a challenge... he did NOT want to come through and kept posing to the left. Such a poop.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Had a VERY good ride on Sky, despite the last 20 minutes being a challenge... he did NOT want to come through and kept posing to the left. Such a poop.


Glad you had a great ride ! 

I have had a good day at placement very interesting !


----------



## Werecat

Been sick and absolutely overwhelmed by issues with BO being completely unreasonable, resulting in my horse having yet ANOTHER eye injury. Except in left eye this time. Took him to a better vet who is now my current vet, against BOs wishes, oh well. This vet didn't have to sedate my horse to do a basic eye exam and give him treatment. I'm confident in that decision too (switched from her farrier to a natural barefoot trimmer as well and it was a very good move).

Anyone ever hear of paying for full board but having zero control over when you can use the stall you pay for? Or paying extra for an entire bag of bedding and mucking your own stall for keeping a horse in for a couple of hours on one day when paying for a full board situation?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Been sick and absolutely overwhelmed by issues with BO being completely unreasonable, resulting in my horse having yet ANOTHER eye injury. Except in left eye this time. Took him to a better vet who is now my current vet, against BOs wishes, oh well. This vet didn't have to sedate my horse to do a basic eye exam and give him treatment. I'm confident in that decision too (switched from her farrier to a natural barefoot trimmer as well and it was a very good move).
> 
> Anyone ever hear of paying for full board but having zero control over when you can use the stall you pay for? Or paying extra for an entire bag of bedding and mucking your own stall for keeping a horse in for a couple of hours on one day when paying for a full board situation?


I don't pay full board but I know for fact you shouldn't be doing all the work as that's what you pay full board for.


----------



## Tazzie

You'll already get my rant to that on FB lol

But no. You should not be told to do that. Sure, if I had my horse in, and I had the tools to do it, I'd probably pick the stall. But I don't appreciate being told I HAD to when I was PAYING someone to do it. I worked for a full care place. This was not done. Stalls were typically picked again in the evening by the BO if she had time and they'd been in all day. Otherwise, I cleaned the stalls in the morning. And we never paid attention to how much sawdust we used (we would bring it in by the wheelbarrow; nothing was ever written down about who got what).


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Your BO sounds like a control freak that is taking advantage of you playing full board.


----------



## karliejaye

I'm not sure your BO understands what full board is. You pay for use of a stall, you should get exclusive use of the stall when and how you see fit.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Full board has always meant a stall of your own, for whatever and whenever you want...I would be moving barns...

Ove gets gelded today!! The vet should be here in an hour


----------



## SorrelHorse

Full board to me means a stall for my use only. Feed, mucking, etc provided.

Partial care is where I'm at right now. I buy hay, bedding, and clean/feed for myself but she feeds breakfast for me and will feed dinner if needed, but I prefer to feed for myself. She also will turn the horses out if I ask. I pay very little for that. If you are paying full board you should be able to not come out for a month and not worry - If you can't do that, you aren't getting what you are paying for.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Well the vet got here close to dark, but ove got gelded! A few days off rest and keeping an eye on his incision, and he'll be out enjoying the pasture.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's good he got gelded Ana


----------



## Skyseternalangel

What is this "Attachments pending approval" nonsense?!


----------



## SorrelHorse

So fun fact

Zico is deathly afraid of the microchip reader

If he can't get his microchip read at the trial, he won't even be able to step onto the field and will be deemed unsuitable in the temperament test. 

Sigh.


----------



## gypsygirl

Can you borrow one to practice with ?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh Zico! Is it the device or the sound?


----------



## SorrelHorse

I think it is mostly the idea of someone coming up and holding something over him. The head trainer at the club is having me use a cell phone to try and get him used to it.

The upside is that his chip is really easy to read, it hasn't migrated like some dogs do, so I'm hoping they will tolerate him shying a little bit and will be able to get a quick read on it. It's not like he's gonna bite anyone at least.


----------



## Werecat

I feel sick to my stomach over this situation. I agree with everything you all have said about the moving, and believe be we're trying hard to find someplace that'll take 2 horses (my friend and I want to stick together, a lot of it is we ride together and we look after each others horses when the other can't).

Each day gets worse and worse. Yesterday I went to go muck my horse and my friend's horse's stall.. My father got me some new bedding because he had almost -no- bedding at all. The mats were all exposed to give you an idea of how thin it was and when I picked his feet (he has been in for 2 days) they were packed with urine soaked bedding/dirt. Apparently BO called my friend to blast her out over the fact that I did that. That we got the wrong bedding, that she was furious now at me and didn't care if I left, she was hurt I didn't trust her to put bedding in.

Well, I couldn't trust her. He was in for 2 days and the first day he barely had bedding, second day he had even less. She had charged me for it, but never added it in. So I took matters into my own hands for the well being of my horse. So while I was on the phone with my friend, BO began to start calling me, I didn't answer. She then calls again. I didn't answer. She calls house phone, my mom answers, tells her I am napping/can't talk right now, she proceeds to tell my mom to tell me that I need to get off of the internet, that I read too much and am getting paranoid, etc. That the internet doesn't know squat. My mom told her I'd be at the farm tomorrow and she can talk to me then, and hung up.

BO wasn't satisfied with that answer. I go out to the store around 7:30pm, and on my way home (my mom was with me, my father was at a meeting so wasn't home either), I get a call from her husband, asking me if he can let Bear out for the night. As soon as he said that, I get another call, from his wife. I told him she was calling, and he said "Hell, I told her I was coming out here and will call you. Don't talk to her, talk to me." As usual, he was nice to me, said his daughter (who I'm friends with), will put the medicine in his eye before turning him out, and that the'll bring him back in before the sun comes up strong.

I get home. Have a missed call on the house phone from her. My father gets home around 9ish, first thing out of his mouth "Has BO tried calling you?" and I go... "YES. How do you know!?" and he said "Well, she called me. Twice." He then told him the same crap she told my mom. Then tried to sugar coat it because I guess she realized she was starting to harass my family and said "well I just was worried, she usually answers, yada yada yada, I just wanted to see if I could take him out just for 3 minutes. But I know he'd be so happy to be outside he wont want to come in, so I'd have my husband and daughter help, and he'd get him in, etc." My dad told her flat out, the horse was not his, he was mine, that I pay all the bills and it was Vet's order the horse be on stall rest until the ulcer heals since the vet honestly thinks it's something in their pasture causing this. This is a second opinion, a vet I am now sticking with and she went absolutely OFF on me about switching vets.

I mean, the woman is certifiable. I literally get stomach upset every time my phone rings because I'm afraid its her. I am canceling a trip to my sister's (my parents are still going), because I can't trust to leave my horse with that woman. My friend would watch him but she's leaving on a riding trip for 5 days so wont be around. She said if her horse wasn't going with her, she'd cancel too. I was invited to that trip, but didn't take the invitation because I had already had plans to see my sister. ARGH. I am SO worried about my horse. We have been trying SO hard to find a new place for our horses that's local because moving them over an hour away would be awful, however we're at the point where if that's our only option for proper boarding, we'll take it.

I have a riding lesson at 12 at a new farm, that one of the exboarders moved to (who doesn't like my friend for some reason, so probably will fill this BO with crap about my friend and she wont take her if she has an opening), but I'm still going to talk to her about potentially us reserving a stall. She's building a new 8 stall barn, but is taking reservations and will go down the list I guess. Assuming this lesson is good (I am taking it on a lesson horse just to get an idea of how she teaches, etc) I'll probably stick with taking lessons from her, and it'd make sense then to move my horse there, I just REALLY don't want to separate my horse from my friend's and board separately since sometimes we trailer out twice a week together, and I don't have a trailer or truck of my own.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> I feel sick to my stomach over this situation. I agree with everything you all have said about the moving, and believe be we're trying hard to find someplace that'll take 2 horses (my friend and I want to stick together, a lot of it is we ride together and we look after each others horses when the other can't).
> 
> Each day gets worse and worse. Yesterday I went to go muck my horse and my friend's horse's stall.. My father got me some new bedding because he had almost -no- bedding at all. The mats were all exposed to give you an idea of how thin it was and when I picked his feet (he has been in for 2 days) they were packed with urine soaked bedding/dirt. Apparently BO called my friend to blast her out over the fact that I did that. That we got the wrong bedding, that she was furious now at me and didn't care if I left, she was hurt I didn't trust her to put bedding in.
> 
> Well, I couldn't trust her. He was in for 2 days and the first day he barely had bedding, second day he had even less. She had charged me for it, but never added it in. So I took matters into my own hands for the well being of my horse. So while I was on the phone with my friend, BO began to start calling me, I didn't answer. She then calls again. I didn't answer. She calls house phone, my mom answers, tells her I am napping/can't talk right now, she proceeds to tell my mom to tell me that I need to get off of the internet, that I read too much and am getting paranoid, etc. That the internet doesn't know squat. My mom told her I'd be at the farm tomorrow and she can talk to me then, and hung up.
> 
> BO wasn't satisfied with that answer. I go out to the store around 7:30pm, and on my way home (my mom was with me, my father was at a meeting so wasn't home either), I get a call from her husband, asking me if he can let Bear out for the night. As soon as he said that, I get another call, from his wife. I told him she was calling, and he said "Hell, I told her I was coming out here and will call you. Don't talk to her, talk to me." As usual, he was nice to me, said his daughter (who I'm friends with), will put the medicine in his eye before turning him out, and that the'll bring him back in before the sun comes up strong.
> 
> I get home. Have a missed call on the house phone from her. My father gets home around 9ish, first thing out of his mouth "Has BO tried calling you?" and I go... "YES. How do you know!?" and he said "Well, she called me. Twice." He then told him the same crap she told my mom. Then tried to sugar coat it because I guess she realized she was starting to harass my family and said "well I just was worried, she usually answers, yada yada yada, I just wanted to see if I could take him out just for 3 minutes. But I know he'd be so happy to be outside he wont want to come in, so I'd have my husband and daughter help, and he'd get him in, etc." My dad told her flat out, the horse was not his, he was mine, that I pay all the bills and it was Vet's order the horse be on stall rest until the ulcer heals since the vet honestly thinks it's something in their pasture causing this. This is a second opinion, a vet I am now sticking with and she went absolutely OFF on me about switching vets.
> 
> I mean, the woman is certifiable. I literally get stomach upset every time my phone rings because I'm afraid its her. I am canceling a trip to my sister's (my parents are still going), because I can't trust to leave my horse with that woman. My friend would watch him but she's leaving on a riding trip for 5 days so wont be around. She said if her horse wasn't going with her, she'd cancel too. I was invited to that trip, but didn't take the invitation because I had already had plans to see my sister. ARGH. I am SO worried about my horse. We have been trying SO hard to find a new place for our horses that's local because moving them over an hour away would be awful, however we're at the point where if that's our only option for proper boarding, we'll take it.
> 
> I have a riding lesson at 12 at a new farm, that one of the exboarders moved to (who doesn't like my friend for some reason, so probably will fill this BO with crap about my friend and she wont take her if she has an opening), but I'm still going to talk to her about potentially us reserving a stall. She's building a new 8 stall barn, but is taking reservations and will go down the list I guess. Assuming this lesson is good (I am taking it on a lesson horse just to get an idea of how she teaches, etc) I'll probably stick with taking lessons from her, and it'd make sense then to move my horse there, I just REALLY don't want to separate my horse from my friend's and board separately since sometimes we trailer out twice a week together, and I don't have a trailer or truck of my own.


Wow !

Run run run! Your BO sounds like a crazy person. I hope you find somewhere


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Were that gave me an ulcer reading that. She is harassing you and your family. And she's ignoring vet recommendations, charging you for things you aren't receiving, and willing to kick you out over some bedding?!!?

BEDDING IS CHANGEABLE, if you get the "wrong one" so what. In X many days, it will need changing again and off it'll go.

Lord almighty...


----------



## Peachy

Hey twenties!! I'm 22 and am doing great apart from buying a horse from a trustworthy contact and it's turned out too be a restart project, she was bought to hunt/comp but doesn't even let me put her head coller on, allot of work needed done, I'm thankful my toddler will be going off too nursery so I have the time to work with her. if anyone has any good training tips feel free to mail me some!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy had puppy preschool today and he's doing so well! He's in a halti because he likes to try and tackle the little puppies lol!


I have a question maybe some dog owners can weigh in on, what are your thoughts on off lead dog parks


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Buddy had puppy preschool today and he's doing so well! He's in a halti because he likes to try and tackle the little puppies lol!
> 
> 
> I have a question maybe some dog owners can weigh in on, what are your thoughts on off lead dog parks


Do not recommend unless your dog is super good off leash and tolerates poorly trained dogs.


----------



## Wild Heart

I feel like I haven't been here in forever! 

We moved into the new house in late January and the internet out here isn't all that great. The data caps are getting a little ridiculous and the only time I get unlimited internet is between 12am and 5am. So, I've been turning into a bit of a night owl. 

However, I hope everyone is doing well! I'll have to read a few pages back to catch up on things.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I will not ever take my dog to a dog park.

I did for a while with Zico but it was such a disaster that I stopped, and then when I started actually training my dogs for real I cut them off from any sort of contact like that immediately as it became more and more clear how bad of an idea dog parks are. 

Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea

Read this, about sums up my opinion now.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Watch that video of the dog fight in the park. Seriously. It will keep you from ever taking your dog there again.

Zico got jumped twice at a park and once got himself pinned to the ground by a bull type cross and I actually thought my dog was going to get his throat ripped out. No go from there on out, ever.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yeah well reading this I think we might stop going :/


----------



## SorrelHorse

Maybe find some friends with dogs who are friendly who would meet you for playdays instead


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Happy mothers day to all the horsey/puppy/human mommies here!!

My niece has decided she wants to run barrels...so my Hunter mare, who fits in nowhere here because the nearest jumper barn is an hour away, will be learning to chase cans! It's good for me because I'll be able to start building a client base again, and good for Annie to get a new job.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> Maybe find some friends with dogs who are friendly who would meet you for playdays instead


See it's hard because majority of puppies are tiny and Buddy is quite large and he seems to have this issue with smaller dogs ? I'm not sure what it is some people call it his instinct and it's where he chased them like he's locked on and won't leave them alone unless we get him. It's not aggressive but it doesn't look playful either.



AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Happy mothers day to all the horsey/puppy/human mommies here!!
> 
> My niece has decided she wants to run barrels...so my Hunter mare, who fits in nowhere here because the nearest jumper barn is an hour away, will be learning to chase cans! It's good for me because I'll be able to start building a client base again, and good for Annie to get a new job.


Yes Happy Mother's Day to all the mums out there !! 


And Happy birthday to me !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Came on here to say I got a job!!!

That is all


----------



## Werecat

Congrats Sky!

Went on a trail ride on Saturday with another boarder and some of his friends. There was a beautiful black Arabian named Emir there, so it was the first time I got to ride with another Arab. Was fun!

Before we met up with them, he wanted to go on a quick ride down to the opening of the creek. Well, it was a rocky path and Bear is still getting used to how to handle that. He didn't panic, but we had just crossed a creek and as we were going down this small hill there was a large Boulder and a lot of loose rock. I should have spoken up that I didn't feel comfortable with it. 

Bear's rear legs slid out from underneath him and he lost his balance and we both went down onto our side. All I could think about was trying not to get crushed between my horse and the rocks, but he actually rolled himself AWAY from me, stood up, and waited for me to get up. 

I didn't panic and hold my arms out, tried to remember what others have told me about handling a fall, and all I got was a bruised butt and elbow and I'm just really sore.

I was so, so worried bear got hurt because we went down on rock, but I checked him all over, walked him around, and he seemed fine. He even passed back from where we fell immediately after and was fine. I checked him that evening before I left the barn when we got back, and no heat anywhere on his legs. I'm thinking maybe he's okay. I have a follow up vet visit soon for his eye and will have him look him over for me to be certain. 

This was my first ever fall, haha. About time I guess. 

I didn't go to barn yesterday because my friend is now out of town and so are my parents. My dad gets back today so I'll be going just go check on him and spend a little time with him. I absolutely despise this situation. We're trying so hard to find somewhere that won't take us an hour to get to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Congrats Sky!!

And Happy Birthday Raina!! 

Today I have to spend my day finishing up my final project and paper. This is the last thing I have to do, and then present it tomorrow and I'll be done! Also looking for a summer job and have found one that looks promising with the university so fingers crossed that works out!


----------



## Werecat

Yes, happy belated birthday to Raina, and mothers day to the mommies on this thread!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

How is everyone doing ?


----------



## SorrelHorse

Scary fall were, and it happens to the best of us. The last time I had a horse go down on me was actually very recently, I care not to repeat it. They are tougher than they look though - And often they get up and just keep trekking. Glad you are both fine!


----------



## gypsygirl

They are crazy how they just get back up and are fine. 

Gypsy kicked my dog yesterday.... They do not get along !


----------



## Werecat

I think you're all right, my boy is just fine. This just isn't my week. I was rushing to go meet up with another boarder to check out another farm and I guess I wasn't paying attention and thought I had more room backing out of the garage and hit my dad's truck.  Caused $864 worth of damages to my car (driver's side quarter panel got the damage which is the worst area to get damage... bleh). So I am debating what I want to do. I may try to buff it out and see if there's any possible way for us to pull the dent ourselves and then see where I stand after that. I got quoted high because he quoted me for a full repair which included repainting the bumper which I don't think is necessary, while it'd make it look much better.

As I expected, that other farm was way out in the boonies and took us over a half an hour to get to, so was totally not worth it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I missed your post were ! I hope you're okay !!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Happy birthday Raina, even if I'm a few days late I hope it was fantastic!

Had my first day of work today. I'm almost blacked out I was so bored from the computer training. Not usually how I am, but I've been exhausted lately..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw sky that sucks !


Roy's injections start this week :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh it's all good, I just need a better sleep schedule!

Found my ss card so I can get on payroll today, wooo!

I also rode Sky this morning. Cantered his little pantalones off.


----------



## Werecat

Bear's looking so good lately; he's lost his winter gut and building muscle. I canceled on the trail ride I was supposed to go on Saturday because I just can't handle that synthetic saddle anymore. It ruins my butt and knees. I'm calling Jay's Custom Leather, a local saddle maker to take my horse up there for a saddle fitting  I'm going to either get a custom trail saddle made, or if he has one already done that works for both me and Bear, hopefully take one home with us!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Hope you find one !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Day 3 of work, I get the next 2 days off!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

How is it okay Sky?


----------



## Werecat

Called the saddle maker, he's going to see us Tuesday at 1pm! Hoping my boy is on his best behavior  He said his endurance style saddles run up to about 25lbs and are made on a poplar tree to reduce weight, so they're still a wood tree. Here's to hoping he has one in stock that fits both me and my boy and is at the very least in black lol. He custom makes saddles but I'd hate to miss half the trail season waiting on a saddle. And hopefully I can give that uncomfortable synthetic back to the BO without her trying to charge me a rental fee we never discussed lol.


----------



## karliejaye

Were, that saddle maker sounds awesome. I hope you can find a good fit in his current stock!




I am super excited, my mom's coming over this weekend (NOT excited about that per se) and I have arranged to have my long time trainer/mentor/second mother come up with her daughter to go on a mom/daughter trail ride from my place. It'll likely just be a short ride, under 2 hours, since my mom has a previously injured knee that gets really sore in the saddle, even with a hamley twist. Fingers crossed the rain holds off until the afternoon.


----------



## Werecat

Karlie, that sounds like a wonderful afternoon!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Rainaisabelle said:


> How is it okay Sky?


I meant to say how is it .. Not how is it okay... That's what happens when I'm tired..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy is 3 weeks into his puppy preschool and he's almost double the other puppies sizes ! He's now 24kgs !!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Sounds like lots of good things going on with you all. 

I finished up my first year of grad school last Tuesday, and then my boyfriend graduated with his master's on Saturday! So lots of good and exciting things going on here, although not much horsey stuff happening!  I did get to ride on Friday and Nav was very good for me, but just haven't had as much time as I'd like for riding. Now that I'm on summer break though I should be able to do a lot more - planning on going out tomorrow morning.


----------



## karliejaye

Nav, congrats to you and your bf on completing education milestones! I'm looking into going back to school and it is nerve wracking for some reason! I've been out of it for almost 7 years!


Well, the mother/daughter ride got rained out, and my trainer's daughter's barn flooded on Saturday from a freak down pour/hail storm, so we postponed the ride for sometime in June or July. But DH, my mom and I got an old non-working lawn mower to start up, got a sprinkler working that we thought was busted for the last 4 years, and planted a ton in the garden, plus did a deep clean/strip of the hay shed. (What do you do with a big pile of hay scraps too moldy to feed!?).


----------



## Skyseternalangel

wow Karliejaye, that's a LOT of things you got done and that happened. I'd be interested in finding out what the hay would be used for as well. Right now I just kind of dump it in the woods..


----------



## karliejaye

Skyseternalangel said:


> Right now I just kind of dump it in the woods..


We compost some (but our small pile can't take this much carbon), use some for mulch, and give some to the chickens if it's not TOO moldy. But some of the stuff under the pallets came up like carpet (bleh), so I won't even give that to the chooks! I'm going to check to see if there is a big composting facility that will take it. Worst case we'll bag it and take it to the landfill (but we have to pay for that, and I don't like paying to dispose of things that still may have a use).


----------



## Skyseternalangel

karliejaye said:


> We compost some (but our small pile can't take this much carbon), use some for mulch, and give some to the chickens if it's not TOO moldy. But some of the stuff under the pallets came up like carpet (bleh), so I won't even give that to the chooks! I'm going to check to see if there is a big composting facility that will take it. Worst case we'll bag it and take it to the landfill (but we have to pay for that, and I don't like paying to dispose of things that still may have a use).


Yeah I feel ya. My BO just doesn't want any hay (old, used, or dusty) in the dumpster where our soiled bedding and poop goes, because every load we pay and hay takes up a lot of room when it's not compressed down.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wow, congrats Nav !

Lots going on by the looks of it! My old trainer has come back and I am super excited ! She's leasing a 9 yr old warmblood from her friend to put show experience on and she wants me to go with her and take Roy! She thinks we have improved which is s huge compliment lol


----------



## Werecat

No leads for a place to move our horses that isn't closer than 50 minutes away. Fingers crossed we find a saddle that we're happy with and fits tomorrow!


----------



## Werecat

Bought a Trooper style endurance saddle! All leather but still super light weight. It's even lighter than my Stubben. The seat is so. so. comfortable. Has English rigging so it wont be too different than my Stubben but a lot more comfortable for long trail rides and has endurance stirrups. I ordered a new saddle pad to fit it, should be here in time for the wedding photo shoot on Saturday!! Got Bear all new everything for trail.  

Oh, and a side fun note, Bear and his best buds are gonna be in a wedding on Saturday  We'll probably end up being in the photos as well, so I'm hoping I can whip together a comfortable but classy riding outfit since we have to ride to the site where the wedding is. I got all matching snazzy black tack just in time! He was a total angel today for the vet visit and the saddle fitting. We ended up shopping for tack while he stayed in the trailer munching on some hay quietly. We got lucky and had an over cast and cool day so he was perfectly happy in there until I was able to pick out everything and pay.

BO made a big stink about me buying another saddle, and saying how much money I'm spending like it's any of her business. She didn't say this to my face, but to my friend. She's just mad that I decided against buying the moldy uncomfortable synthetic she was wanting to sell me.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wow awesome !!! And how rude of the BO, it's none of her business


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Woo, first sunny day in a while! Definitely going to go on a ride this morning


----------



## karliejaye

Congrats on the saddle, Were! 
And Hooray for nice riding weather, Nav.


DH is taking off for the weekend, so I was hoping to get some good rides in, but looks like we have more rain in the forecast (boo!) I should just suck it up and ride in the rain, it really doesn't rain that hard here, just sprinkles.


Good news. I have gotten the official "yes" from DH on my plan to get a truck! We have a Subaru and a Toyota Tacoma right now, and the Subaru will be paid off in October. Then we will trade in the old Tacoma for a new-to-us, used 3/4 ton pickup. So excited! I have a trailer, but have been rig-less for about 6 years. It'll make vet visits less expensive without the farm call fee, I can actually haul to poker rides and trail rides, and down to the community arena. HOORAY! Can't wait for October!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's so awesome Karlie!!!!!!!

I took a shortcut and wore work clothes to the barn, thinking I'd be able to feed and dash.

Nope! Almost got run over by my very own horse. I had to catch him in the 10acre pasture in flip flops (cloth mind you) and a long skirt. 

Folks, don't take shortcuts as they never end well!


----------



## LittleBayMare

Hi everyone! :wave: Wow. It's been way too long since I've been on here. So glad to see we finally have a twenty-somethings thread.
I'm 21. I've got four horses currently (a feat only possible by ten acres of free pasture board on my parents' farm). I've got Mis Jet, an 8-year-old AQH mare; Buddy, a 9-year-old QH gelding; Rapunzel/Punzi, a 10-year-old APH mare; and Starlight, a 16-year-old mini gelding. 
I'm a full time student with two jobs. I take dressage lessons with Mis Jet as a foundation for western disciplines. I'm working on giving Buddy a refresher course in cow work to prep for sale. Punzi is currently acting as my mother's therapy horse. Starlight is the team mascot/glorified lawn ornament/cart pony/bait for anti-buddy sour training exercises...not that we would know anyone who would actually need that...*cough*MisJet*cough*
Anyway, hi, from the NE USA :cowboy:


----------



## Werecat

I'll start with the good that's been going on and touch base on what's going with the boarding living-hell I live in, and start another thread on that so I wont hijack this one with negativity.

LOVE the new saddle, super comfy and my horse's sweat marks are even <3 Most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden in. I don't think he'll need a special shim pad for this saddle, but I ordered a nice wool dressage pad to use, so hopefully it fits the contours nicely. Otherwise I'll have to try something else and send this one back. I love my horse in all black tack <3 He looks so snazzy. Hopefully we'll have nice pictures from the wedding tomorrow to share. We're trying to at the very least coordinate our clothes to match (there will be 3 of us on horse back).

BO's are starving our horses, so we're getting hay from my dad's friend who's the absolute best hay in town to supplement the lack of grass and the barely any hay they give. Our horses are losing weight fast, and are so out of character antsy all the time, they're clearly hungry. Not to mention BO's husband yelled at me worse than I've ever been yelled at before in my life for having my horse in the barn isle that I PAY to use. Mortified and now I feel unsafe going there. He had a crazed look in his eye and was jumping up and down. I WISH we could get out of there before board is due on the 25th. It makes me sick to give these people another penny for the mistreatment of our horses. We simply cannot find anywhere that does full board within 50 minutes. We're looking into self care now which is really difficult for us to do with all the driving back and fourth, but we're desperate.


Welcome LittleBay! What is your major in school? You also sound like you have a great little herd right now. 

Karlie that's awesome! I hope you end up with your dream truck!

Sky, I'm sorry but that visual gave me a good laugh; but yes you are SO right, short cuts especially with horses, tend to be disastrous.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Were you need to move away from that barn. Just because it's close does not mean it's a good barn. Better to drive farther and KNOW your horse is safe, than not..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

A small victory!!!

Sky didn't run away from me this morning, until I gave him the OK! He also listened amazingly well when I lead him. When he gets antsy, I ask him to stop and back up until he's focused (1-2 steps) and he was on the dime today and a complete attentive respectful (yet squirrely) gentleman.

Love my boy


----------



## gypsygirl

I'm going to ride for the first time today since finding out I was pregnant ! The last time I rode was August 24th ! Can't wait. Going to ride my old man pony, scout.


----------



## Werecat

Skyseternalangel said:


> Were you need to move away from that barn. Just because it's close does not mean it's a good barn. Better to drive farther and KNOW your horse is safe, than not..


True, but with work and everything I'd realistically only get to see my horse on weekends if he's out of town which means I wouldn't be able to oversee his care :/.

My friend spoke with the BO's husband, he's agreed to feed them more hay, 3 times while they're in, as well as make some other changes. Only time will tell, but we're waiting on a response to someone we reached out to. Regardless we will move, just hoping it's sooner than later. In the meantime I'm going to start working on my property. I don't have a house there yet, so I wouldn't be able to live on site yet, but live only a mile and a half from it currently.

I also have 5 bales of high quality hay right now in my garage. So if they don't keep their end of the deal until we move, we have enough hay for a little while as we continue to search.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Were, that's insane! Have you thought of moving father away just temporarily? Then when you find a closer place or get your property finished you can move again? I would be LIVID if I were in your shoes. 

So, updates...

The calf ( now named Bullet) has recovered wonderfully! Turns out his momma wasn't supplying enough vit e/selenium. The vet gave him a shot, and he's been up and bouncing around ever since  him and his momma got to go back out to pasture today!

Miss Anne had a rough day...it was worming day for all sixty cows this morning, so Annie and I had to round up the stragglers. There was one cow tat that refused to go in, and after fifteen minutes of pushing her around, she decided she was just going to ram the horse. Annie did great! I turned her butt to the incoming cow, she tucked her butt in and took it, then whipped around and took off to cut the cow off. It happened three or four times, then the cow took off through a hole in the fence. So I lost the cow, but I am so proud of my big paint mare! 

Ove has healed up nicely, and is currently out just enjoying being a horse. He gets his scratches and treats every afternoon, but otherwise, I'm giving him a break. 

My friend brought her ssb up for a couple of months, so he's out enjoying a vacation with my three. 

Toby most likely has some mild arthritis in his hocks, not enough to medicate him for, but enough that he is strictly a w/t/c trail horse for now on. No more dressage or crossrails for him, just 220 acres of pasture and tyre occasional hack around the property. 


I just got an offer to work with adult beginners at a barn up the road. Which means I'll be getting to go back to work soon!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's great Ana! It's good to hear from you again!

Does it hurt when the cows ram the horses though ?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Just thought I would leave this here ! Buddy has almost doubled in size since we got him and it looks like he is still going !! He's definitely got the wolfhound looks as he is quite lean but solid and so cute!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

It can, I generally stay away from the ones with horns, there's just too much risk there. But the ones who don't have horns aren't so bad. I checked Annie over when we were done, no scrapes or heat or swelling anywhere which can happen with the more aggressive cows. The one yesterday was ramming us half heartedly. She was just tired, and she's normally a very mellow cow. 


Buddy is getting so big!!


----------



## SorrelHorse

I feel depressed today.

My other half has chosen to work on the only day we've had off together in weeks. I guess I shouldn't be upset but I was just hoping we'd get to do something. sigh.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SorrelHorse said:


> I feel depressed today.
> 
> My other half has chosen to work on the only day we've had off together in weeks. I guess I shouldn't be upset but I was just hoping we'd get to do something. sigh.


That is disheartening :neutral: I'm sorry Michaela

Well try to make it a nice day off for yourself then!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm pretty mad, I work literally 6 days in a row. I'm supposed to be part time but they get away with it because technically each week is allotted 30 hrs. Well they certainly push me to 30 easily.

I'm starting to feel burned out because I'm getting up at 5-6am, running to the barn, doing barn chores, then rushing back, changing quickly, then going on a 6-9hr shift, getting home at 9pm.

Thankfully the dogs are happy to come to the barn, are great before I jet off to work, and my friend has been hanging with them at night.

Still, not what I signed up for. During the week I have a job in the morning, and close at TS. It's evenmore exhausting.


----------



## Zexious

^I'm so sorry. </3 It really sucks when employers take advantage of the logistical parts of laws. 
Is there anyone you can talk to about your concerns, and explain you want to work fewer days in the weeks?
@Rainaisabelle -- He is an absolute doll!<3<3 How is puppy preschool going?

~

I got cleared to go back to work next week. I'm excited to have my own money again, but a little nervous... the shifts can be long and difficult, and it's hard to prepare for. Stupid foot...


----------



## csimkunas6

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm pretty mad, I work literally 6 days in a row. I'm supposed to be part time but they get away with it because technically each week is allotted 30 hrs. Well they certainly push me to 30 easily.
> 
> I'm starting to feel burned out because I'm getting up at 5-6am, running to the barn, doing barn chores, then rushing back, changing quickly, then going on a 6-9hr shift, getting home at 9pm.
> 
> Thankfully the dogs are happy to come to the barn, are great before I jet off to work, and my friend has been hanging with them at night.
> 
> Still, not what I signed up for. During the week I have a job in the morning, and close at TS. It's evenmore exhausting.




I know how that is! I was working part time at Subway which by the way is probably the easiest job ever! I actually really enjoyed it surprisingly! But they too were scheduling me as much as they could, which was great, but Im 5mo pregnant, have a husband, daughter, horse, and 2 big dogs as well. The manager even told me she hates giving me days off because she doesnt like working with anyone else.

Didnt last long though, my husband got a job making more money, and actually working full time,so I told my manager that, they said theyd work around my schedule. I was still able to work 4days a week, nope, not good enough. They asked me to turn my keys in 

Somehow things are falling into place since we moved back to WV. I got offered a job working full time at a boarding barn that I used to keep Rodeo at in exchange for living in the 2300sq ft house thats located on the property. I cant believe it! They know Im pregnant, know I have a daughter, horse, 2 American Bullies, and they know my husband's schedule, and theyre willing to work around everything. Luckily feeding and taking care of the horses just happens to work out brilliantly with my husband's schedule.

But look out! Heres the new barn manager! Woohoo! Beyond excited! Things will fall into place for you sooner or later,it might just take time


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Zexious said:


> ^I'm so sorry. </3 It really sucks when employers take advantage of the logistical parts of laws.
> Is there anyone you can talk to about your concerns, and explain you want to work fewer days in the weeks?
> 
> @Rainaisabelle -- He is an absolute doll!<3<3 How is puppy preschool going?
> 
> ~
> 
> I got cleared to go back to work next week. I'm excited to have my own money again, but a little nervous... the shifts can be long and difficult, and it's hard to prepare for. Stupid foot...


Going to be completely honest and say that puppy preschool isn't my thing. I understand the need for obedience but I won't stop buddy being who he is and being completely dull. He's a big baby but they look at him like he'd bite there arm off even though they've trained all his siblings they just have this look. Not only that but I will not collar and leash buddy in my house it just seems extreme to me. We have always had dogs that are allowed in and out as they please and never had an issue so I am unsure of what to say and do. 

One thing has been established is that buddy has a high prey drive which isn't surprising considering his breeds. My partner still thinks that it is all play but he did latch on to our friends dog and we had to pull him off to me that isn't play it's hunting and capturing.






Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm pretty mad, I work literally 6 days in a row. I'm supposed to be part time but they get away with it because technically each week is allotted 30 hrs. Well they certainly push me to 30 easily.
> 
> I'm starting to feel burned out because I'm getting up at 5-6am, running to the barn, doing barn chores, then rushing back, changing quickly, then going on a 6-9hr shift, getting home at 9pm.
> 
> Thankfully the dogs are happy to come to the barn, are great before I jet off to work, and my friend has been hanging with them at night.
> 
> Still, not what I signed up for. During the week I have a job in the morning, and close at TS. It's evenmore exhausting.


 I'm sorry it's burning you out !




SorrelHorse said:


> I feel depressed today.
> 
> My other half has chosen to work on the only day we've had off together in weeks. I guess I shouldn't be upset but I was just hoping we'd get to do something. sigh.


Been there :/ hopefully you have a good day though ! 





AnalisaParalyzer said:


> It can, I generally stay away from the ones with horns, there's just too much risk there. But the ones who don't have horns aren't so bad. I checked Annie over when we were done, no scrapes or heat or swelling anywhere which can happen with the more aggressive cows. The one yesterday was ramming us half heartedly. She was just tired, and she's normally a very mellow cow.
> 
> 
> Buddy is getting so big!!


Cool I've never seen a cow ram a horse lol! And he so is ! He's almost 6 months and weighing 27 kgs he's going to get bigger as well


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Going to be completely honest and say that puppy preschool isn't my thing. I understand the need for obedience but I won't stop buddy being who he is and being completely dull. He's a big baby but they look at him like he'd bite there arm off even though they've trained all his siblings they just have this look. Not only that but I will not collar and leash buddy in my house it just seems extreme to me. We have always had dogs that are allowed in and out as they please and never had an issue so I am unsure of what to say and do.
> 
> One thing has been established is that buddy has a high prey drive which isn't surprising considering his breeds. My partner still thinks that it is all play but he did latch on to our friends dog and we had to pull him off to me that isn't play it's hunting and capturing.


Training is about shaping good behavior and deterring poor behavior. Puppies can and should play (dogs too of course) but curbing bad behaviors and encouraging good ones takes timing. If that is "making them dull" then it isn't being done right. Your dog is allowed their personality but they must behave. Latching onto another dog is definitely not behaving lol. 

Wearing a collar can be annoying but it's a great measure for that time someone leaves the door open or he escapes the yard and goes on an adventure, for someone to get in touch with you for his safe return. The leash in the house I don't understand unless it's to do with potty training or to introduce guests to a new dog/puppy that is learning to greet politely (not jumping up and knocking over)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be completely honest and say that puppy preschool isn't my thing. I understand the need for obedience but I won't stop buddy being who he is and being completely dull. He's a big baby but they look at him like he'd bite there arm off even though they've trained all his siblings they just have this look. Not only that but I will not collar and leash buddy in my house it just seems extreme to me. We have always had dogs that are allowed in and out as they please and never had an issue so I am unsure of what to say and do.
> 
> One thing has been established is that buddy has a high prey drive which isn't surprising considering his breeds. My partner still thinks that it is all play but he did latch on to our friends dog and we had to pull him off to me that isn't play it's hunting and capturing.
> 
> 
> 
> Training is about shaping good behavior and deterring poor behavior. Puppies can and should play (dogs too of course) but curbing bad behaviors and encouraging good ones takes timing. If that is "making them dull" then it isn't being done right. Your dog is allowed their personality but they must behave. Latching onto another dog is definitely not behaving lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing a collar can be annoying but it's a great measure for that time someone leaves the door open or he escapes the yard and goes on an adventure, for someone to get in touch with you for his safe return. The leash in the house I don't understand unless it's to do with potty training or to introduce guests to a new dog/puppy that is learning to greet politely (not jumping up and knocking over)
Click to expand...

Sorry to clarify he always has a collar on I'm talking about he has to be on a leash when in the house. No we are aware the latching on wasn't good behaviour but it wasn't done at puppy preschool and it was the first time he had ever displayed hunting behaviour. He hasn't been allowed to play with smaller dogs without a leash since as they seem to be his main target.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I started working at a restaurant and I've been there a year now, but for a while I was working 6 days a week as well, until finally a few months in I told them I needed my original part time agreement or I was quitting. They happily obliged. Maybe just let them know Sky!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Sorry to clarify he always has a collar on I'm talking about he has to be on a leash when in the house. No we are aware the latching on wasn't good behaviour but it wasn't done at puppy preschool and it was the first time he had ever displayed hunting behaviour. He hasn't been allowed to play with smaller dogs without a leash since as they seem to be his main target.


Yeah he probably doesn't know little dogs as dogs which need to be respected. They look similarly to squirrels, cats, and other chaseable things. It'll get better!

Yeah no, leash on in the house would get caught on things... I am with you


----------



## LittleBayMare

Hopefully speaking up works for you Sky, unfortunately it doesn't always. 

On the topic of puppies, play is definitely a vital part of their education. I can't imagine how hard it would havee been to train our dogs over the years if we didn't have older dogs. It can be a delicate balance though, especially with more powerful breeds, to make sure they don't learn negative behaviors if there are no bigger dogs to correct them. My parents had the same problem when they got a Black Mouthed Cur puppy. They already had two smaller terriers and the puppy unfortunately was allowed to learn to use his size and nearly killed one of the terriers. It wasn't totally his fault because the terrier completely deserved it...but that's a different story. The cur puppy got rehomed and on take 2 with the new Amstaff puppy, things are going much better because she has never been allowed to get away with putting her mouth on smaller animals.

Speaking of puppies, I can barely hear myself think over said Amstaff puppy snoring like a freight train on my lap. She is lucky she is so darn cute.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw the puppy !!


We are finding discipline difficult. He is such a sweet dog but sometimes I wonder if when he tell him off it really sinks in? We have tried citronella in a spray bottle/ the traditional giving him a smack/ loud noises / even putting out thumb in his mouth when he bites ! We found another lady with an actual wolfhound and she said he could have play dates with her so I'm hoping that will work out


----------



## danicelia24

Case in point with letting puppies get away with being over rough with smaller animals. My parents have a dog (whose name is Cujo) that is about 2? give or take and he has a very high prey drive. He is also very food aggressive....these two things along with the previous owners negligence has led this dog to attack and kill two animals...one was 9 year old cat with muscle atrophy in her back legs. He chased her up a tree and she fell and well im sure you can guess what happened. The second one was my older sisters 8 week old teacup yorkie tried stealing a little piece of Cujo's treat and that was over in a second.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

danicelia24 said:


> Case in point with letting puppies get away with being over rough with smaller animals. My parents have a dog (whose name is Cujo) that is about 2? give or take and he has a very high prey drive. He is also very food aggressive....these two things along with the previous owners negligence has led this dog to attack and kill two animals...one was 9 year old cat with muscle atrophy in her back legs. He chased her up a tree and she fell and well im sure you can guess what happened. The second one was my older sisters 8 week old teacup yorkie tried stealing a little piece of Cujo's treat and that was over in a second.


? We have never let him be overly aggressive to other dogs.. We usually take him home or away if he starts to get to rough. When he had a go at my friends dog it had started out as them playing and all of a sudden it was like our friends dog was a target he was locked on to it. We leashed him and he hasn't been alone or allowed to play with smaller dogs since unless he was on a leash.


----------



## danicelia24

Sorry I wasn't trying to say you were I was just letting you know what CAN not what will happen if a problem like that gets out of hand...if my parents had had Cujo since he was a puppy you better bet he would be like he is today but at 2 it is a much harder habit to break. And If it were me I would let a bigger (not necessarily aggressive) but a more alpha-type dog play with your dog. If your dog tries getting overly rough with an alpha it will be taught a lesson really quick. I might be wrong but my 7 mo old puppy tends to play a little rough but my older dog is a submissive dog so he will back down is she gets to rough (I try correcting this when I see it but I cant always) and she has learned she can get away with it.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Ah puppy training. One of the main reasons I would prefer to adopt an older and (hopefully) mostly trained dog when I get the opportunity.  They are cute though!

I'm a bit discouraged. I haven't been able to find any jobs or have any luck with applications I've turned in so far, so it's looking like I'll have to start applying to retail type jobs which are definitely not my thing. I'm on summer break and while I likely would have enough money to make it through the next two months without pay, it would be a big hit to my bank account between rent and board. I just feel useless not doing any kind of work during the day - and I know I shouldn't feel bad, I can use this time to work on other projects I have, ride, work out... but not doing a job makes me feel weird. :/


----------



## Zexious

@LittleBayMare -- What a sweetie!

I think puppy training is no different than horse training (or child rearing?) in that there is "more than one way to skin a cat." But I've always been a 'live and let live' kind of person xD


----------



## SorrelHorse

Zico was the most dominant little ******* as a puppy.

I wish I could remember exactly what I did with him that worked, but I spent a lot of time chasing him off his food, shoving him out of my way, "growling" at him, rolling him over (I don't recommend to people rolling their dogs, it's actually kind of dangerous) and I would carry my agitation whip with me and whip at his feet to deter him from chasing the cats, chickens, smaller dogs, etc.

Of course now that we're competing in schutzhund he needs to learn how to deal with the agitation whip, so no points to me for that one, but hey it stopped him from biting my foot (You get tired of bleeding after a while).

I would recommend maybe finding a trainer who does some form of dogsport. Dog sport trainers tend to have a lot more realistic approach than "puppy class trainers" who tend to not know a thing about the practical application of dog training.


----------



## SorrelHorse




----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'm so mad right now. We've been working with a group of attorneys to get the tools and overtime...in the last few weeks, they've refused to answer any questions about either the tools or the overtime...but insisted that they were working on severance first...they badgered us for two weeks to send back five pairs of uniform pants...we sent them back, and got a letter today saying the attorneys are dropping us!

They claim its because we can't provide receipts for the tools, but when we hired them, we told them we were hiring them because there are no receipts!! They took 5000+ dollars from us, non refundable, got us NOTHING, no severence, non of tv's overtime, and most importantly they did nothing about the tool!! 

Ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rainaisabelle

danicelia24 said:


> Sorry I wasn't trying to say you were I was just letting you know what CAN not what will happen if a problem like that gets out of hand...if my parents had had Cujo since he was a puppy you better bet he would be like he is today but at 2 it is a much harder habit to break. And If it were me I would let a bigger (not necessarily aggressive) but a more alpha-type dog play with your dog. If your dog tries getting overly rough with an alpha it will be taught a lesson really quick. I might be wrong but my 7 mo old puppy tends to play a little rough but my older dog is a submissive dog so he will back down is she gets to rough (I try correcting this when I see it but I cant always) and she has learned she can get away with it.


We have tried that :/ he's learnt his lesson but if a submissive dog doesn't tell him to ****** off then he will just continue. 

The biggest issue we are facing is finding a way to appropriately discipline him that makes him actually realise he has done the wrong thing and it's challenging. The biting is becoming a serious issue, my way of handling it is to put him outside and he's not allowed back in until he behaves himself but I'm not sure how effective it is.


----------



## LittleBayMare

Rainaisabelle said:


> We have tried that :/ he's learnt his lesson but if a submissive dog doesn't tell him to ****** off then he will just continue.
> 
> The biggest issue we are facing is finding a way to appropriately discipline him that makes him actually realise he has done the wrong thing and it's challenging. The biting is becoming a serious issue, my way of handling it is to put him outside and he's not allowed back in until he behaves himself but I'm not sure how effective it is.


With Jinx, the Amstaff puppy pictured above, we found that throwing her out, even for a few minutes, did wonders. But Amstaffs are known for being _very_ social dogs. Isolating them for even a few minutes is seen as punishment. I don't really know much about the breed you have, but we'll let Jinx back in after just a few minutes and she'll slink in like she was got a beating rather than locked out of the house for three minutes. Puppies have very short attention spans. We have found that throwing Jinx out for only a few minutes works better than a longer period of time because, if she is left alone for long, she'll run off and find a way to entertain herself in the barn or something. Then it stops being a punishment and starts being fun and she returns to the house bouncing and full of trouble. If we let her back in while she's still whimpering on the porch (3-5 minutes), she associates that time with punishment and she returns to the room repentant and ready to behave. How long do you let him out for and how does he act when he comes back in?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Usually 5-10 minutes he sits at the door carrying on but we don't let him back in until he's cut that out and he sitting quietly. He usually acts really friendly when he comes back in like tail wagging and licking.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Zico has graduated the bite tug and now is on to the pillow! (Next step is the sleeve on a guys arm...)


----------



## Werecat

Bear in his new home!


Long winded post but it's an update.

The neighbor across the street from our friend's farm, who bought the house I really wanted to buy 2 years ago, agreed to take my and my other friend's horse in as boarders! Which worked out perfectly because BO decided to kick us out without really any notice today because we attended a boarders meeting another boarder had organized, then threw us under the bus saying we told him to do it. BS! BO's husband apologized and yelled at BO to shut up and get in the house after she MADE me pay for the round pen gate as well as other misc. things before allowing me to remove my horse and stuff (which they put outside because they locked us out of the barn, thankfully my saddles were already out of there a week prior), from the property. I made her sign a short statement saying that I paid what she asked and that I am absolved of anything else she would throw at me and our involvement with each other is done. Anything else she'd throw at me at this point would be considered harassment. The exit was nothing short of an awkward nightmare, but it's done. She kept saying "this is on you, remember that, all on you." BO was really unprofessional and showed her true psychotic self that people have warned us about. What really miffs me is they left my horse out for 2 days (I had to go out of town) and he ended up with ANOTHER ulcer in his eye because of the sun irritating his eyes (no fly mask and no shade). It's worse than before and this time in his right eye. So we're treating that, but we're out of there so I am hoping I can sleep tonight!

We're doing self care board at a private residence (we're the only boarders) and it's at a very modest rate which helps me out a ton since work has slowed down a lot. We feed his horse too which we offered since it makes it easier on us when we feed ours and when he's in town he'll trail ride with us when he can. He's been a great neighbor to our friend, so I'm hoping he remains nice haha. He's letting my friend keep her trailer on his property and it's close to my riding lessons (like I can ride there if I -really- wanted to but will more than likely trailer since it requires walking a little ways on a more busy street), and our friend's farm where we trail ride. My friend will be doing morning feeds and I'll do evenings. Our friend lives across the street can keep an eye out on them too, in case we can't make it out due to bad weather, she said she'll go over and do feed (not sure how long it'll take me to get to and from the new place, but it's mostly back roads so it shouldn't be too bad.)

Introducing our horses to new BO's mare was the most easy going, pleasant experience I've ever witnessed. It helps that they're all around the same age, and that she was starved for equine companionship, but we did the introduction gradually and by the end of the day when it was time for feed, separating them in their own stalls for feeding went smoothly. When we let the mare out, she waited at the gate and nickered for our boys  Once they were done eating and we let them out to join her, they happily all hung out together and grazed. It was awesome. Our boys are just SO happy to be in real grass again in a laid back environment.

We're trying to keep it on the DL where we moved our horses to but we're still friends on FB with the daughter of the crazy ex BO since we have no issues with her, but I think she was able to see my friend's post about our horses and where we moved to because she hadn't filtered her posts yet like I did... We just don't want word getting out to her parents about where we moved our horses. Ah well, there's no address or anything like that, so it's not like her crazy mother could contact them too, like she did the place I started taking lessons at. My friend wanted to cut ties completely with everyone from the old barn, but I felt bad because I used to take lessons with ex BO's daughter and she's been nothing but nice to me.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Bear in his new home!
> 
> 
> Long winded post but it's an update.
> 
> The neighbor across the street from our friend's farm, who bought the house I really wanted to buy 2 years ago, agreed to take my and my other friend's horse in as boarders! Which worked out perfectly because BO decided to kick us out without really any notice today because we attended a boarders meeting another boarder had organized, then threw us under the bus saying we told him to do it. BS! BO's husband apologized and yelled at BO to shut up and get in the house after she MADE me pay for the round pen gate as well as other misc. things before allowing me to remove my horse and stuff (which they put outside because they locked us out of the barn, thankfully my saddles were already out of there a week prior), from the property. I made her sign a short statement saying that I paid what she asked and that I am absolved of anything else she would throw at me and our involvement with each other is done. Anything else she'd throw at me at this point would be considered harassment. The exit was nothing short of an awkward nightmare, but it's done. She kept saying "this is on you, remember that, all on you." BO was really unprofessional and showed her true psychotic self that people have warned us about. What really miffs me is they left my horse out for 2 days (I had to go out of town) and he ended up with ANOTHER ulcer in his eye because of the sun irritating his eyes (no fly mask and no shade). It's worse than before and this time in his right eye. So we're treating that, but we're out of there so I am hoping I can sleep tonight!
> 
> We're doing self care board at a private residence (we're the only boarders) and it's at a very modest rate which helps me out a ton since work has slowed down a lot. We feed his horse too which we offered since it makes it easier on us when we feed ours and when he's in town he'll trail ride with us when he can. He's been a great neighbor to our friend, so I'm hoping he remains nice haha. He's letting my friend keep her trailer on his property and it's close to my riding lessons (like I can ride there if I -really- wanted to but will more than likely trailer since it requires walking a little ways on a more busy street), and our friend's farm where we trail ride. My friend will be doing morning feeds and I'll do evenings. Our friend lives across the street can keep an eye out on them too, in case we can't make it out due to bad weather, she said she'll go over and do feed (not sure how long it'll take me to get to and from the new place, but it's mostly back roads so it shouldn't be too bad.)
> 
> Introducing our horses to new BO's mare was the most easy going, pleasant experience I've ever witnessed. It helps that they're all around the same age, and that she was starved for equine companionship, but we did the introduction gradually and by the end of the day when it was time for feed, separating them in their own stalls for feeding went smoothly. When we let the mare out, she waited at the gate and nickered for our boys  Once they were done eating and we let them out to join her, they happily all hung out together and grazed. It was awesome. Our boys are just SO happy to be in real grass again in a laid back environment.
> 
> We're trying to keep it on the DL where we moved our horses to but we're still friends on FB with the daughter of the crazy ex BO since we have no issues with her, but I think she was able to see my friend's post about our horses and where we moved to because she hadn't filtered her posts yet like I did... We just don't want word getting out to her parents about where we moved our horses. Ah well, there's no address or anything like that, so it's not like her crazy mother could contact them too, like she did the place I started taking lessons at. My friend wanted to cut ties completely with everyone from the old barn, but I felt bad because I used to take lessons with ex BO's daughter and she's been nothing but nice to me.



Glad you got to move!


Little update: I cantered Roy yesterday!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Were, I can't like your post enough. SO HAPPY YOU ARE OUT OF THERE!!!!!!!

Honestly, I would remove her from your list. Any risk of her finding out isn't worth it, and nice does not a friend make. It isn't worth risking "She's nice though" for psycho crack head finding you again.

~~~

Lucas managed to hurt his little front left paw  vet didn't seem to care, so if the anti-inflam meds aren't helping we are going back to our ortho specialist.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Were, I can't like your post enough. SO HAPPY YOU ARE OUT OF THERE!!!!!!!
> 
> Honestly, I would remove her from your list. Any risk of her finding out isn't worth it, and nice does not a friend make. It isn't worth risking "She's nice though" for psycho crack head finding you again.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> Lucas managed to hurt his little front left paw  vet didn't seem to care, so if the anti-inflam meds aren't helping we are going back to our ortho specialist.


Aw poor Lucas !!!


Just had to run like mad! My car window decided to stop working as I got to work so I couldn't put it back up and in fear it would get robbed, I then on my break had to drive my car home and then my mother in law took me back to work ! Talk about workout


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy at obedience class  we moved out of puppy preschool into this class as they thought buddy was a bit old.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Is it wrong to hate going to saxophone events with Andrew?

I mean he plays the sax, which is cool, and it's a huge part of his life and I'm glad it makes him happy, but jesus christ....I can hardly sit still the whole time, and it's just not fun. One time I went on a ten hour drive with him to a giant saxophone event, spent two days straight doing nothing but listening to saxophone....By the end I would have happily stepped in front of a bus.

I've been to two other concerts in 2016 so far, but I have missed the last two because I really just don't want to.

Am I a terrible girlfriend? Should I go and just grit my teeth and bear it? He's at one now, seems unhappy that I chose not to come with. sigh. He never comes to my things. Didn't even offer to come watch the schutzhund trial.

I feel pouty and whiney. lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> Is it wrong to hate going to saxophone events with Andrew?
> 
> I mean he plays the sax, which is cool, and it's a huge part of his life and I'm glad it makes him happy, but jesus christ....I can hardly sit still the whole time, and it's just not fun. One time I went on a ten hour drive with him to a giant saxophone event, spent two days straight doing nothing but listening to saxophone....By the end I would have happily stepped in front of a bus.
> 
> I've been to two other concerts in 2016 so far, but I have missed the last two because I really just don't want to.
> 
> Am I a terrible girlfriend? Should I go and just grit my teeth and bear it? He's at one now, seems unhappy that I chose not to come with. sigh. He never comes to my things. Didn't even offer to come watch the schutzhund trial.
> 
> I feel pouty and whiney. lol


No if you don't like it you don't like it and he shouldn't force you to go. My partner likes to go out socially and drink although he doesn't do it often at all maybe once a year. I don't drink nor do I like clubs so he usually goes solo and he is disappointed I won't go but I'm not going to go and destroy his fun by not being interested or attentive.


----------



## thehorsenextdoor

Hey! I'm new to the forum, but I wanted to drop a note in my age group horse talk thread... Is that weird? Sorry... Looks like lots of fun around here! I'll probably get way too addicted to this thing now... Oh to the day I discovered a horse forum...


----------



## gypsygirl

Welcome ! Not weird at all haha. Do you own a horse or take lessons ?

I'm soooo happy to be riding again. Gypsy had a week of riding and is now off until the farrier can come out. Kid has been so good ! I'm just thrilled to be riding again, can't wait til Alex can ride with me in a couple years


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Welcome  


Update: We might be moving Roy to a new paddock that's offering free agisment in exchange feed this ladies horses and goats. My work has been cut back slightly and I am feeling quite anxious! I am now looking for a second job.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Thehorsenextdoor! Stop by anytime!

I hope this class is much better taught than the last one for you, Raina

I rode my horse today, after like a week off? More than a week off? He was fabulous.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome Thehorsenextdoor! Stop by anytime!
> 
> I hope this class is much better taught than the last one for you, Raina
> 
> I rode my horse today, after like a week off? More than a week off? He was fabulous.


It's about the same, same teachers, same principles etc but we are just taking what we want from it which is mostly the obedience side of it. 

So glad you had a good ride !! Sky is such a good boy !


Update: we are moving next Wednesday  I'm a bit sad we are leaving but it's probably for the best.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Good luck with the move Raina! Hope it all goes smoothly 

We've had rain here so not much time for riding, though I did get a nice trail ride in yesterday. On Wednesday I start my summer class - my amazing department head found a way for me to take a summer class and still have it covered by my assistantship so I won't have to pay. If it wasn't for her effort I wouldn't have been able to take a class because of expenses!


----------



## Werecat

Best of luck with your move, Raina! Hope Roy adjusts quickly and makes new pasture friends. 

Thanks Sky  I blocked her from being able to see posts that I'm tagged in or posts I post unless they are public.

We've been at the new barn for a week, and so far all is going great. We've already been on 2 rides with the owner of the barn on trails in the area. It's so nice not having to trailer out just to go for a quick ride, which is good for week days when work comes a callin'.

Self care so far is okay. I do evening feeds and mucking but my friend has been helping me since she's a pro at getting the meds in Bear's eye. The eye is about healed but we're continuing treatment until there's no sign of the ulcer as per vet suggestion. This is the first eye injury that I didn't have been seen by a vet since I could clearly see the ulcer, and the vet had told me that if it pops up again to just use that medication, unless I can't see an ulcer. Eye is looking great. Since we've been able to oversee him and treat him for sure twice a day, it's a week now and already almost completely healed.

I love mucking my own stall; it's amazing how I almost bought that house but it wasn't the right time for me financially, and here I am now friends with the current owners and boarding my horse there with another great friend of mine.  {Praying he stays nice, after that previous experience, I am leery of people, haha! Difference is this is a private home and not a boarding barn.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad its working out !

I'm hoping it will work out :/ I feel slightly nervous about moving but I'm hoping it's the right thing to do..


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

So ove is doing great on the pasture... Annie and Toby are happy...my friends horse commander is causing problems with the cows, so that's stressful. 

But Charlie hurt himself again. No idea how this time...I brought him in the house last night and he was fine, but this morning he started screaming and whining. It's not a leg, he doesn't mind me touching him anywhere, but he keeps screaming and shaking. 

He either has a pinched nerve, or something internally wrong. I called my horse vet to get in touch with a clinic nearby, he said he's just going to come out for me since he's nearby anyway. So hopefully he'll be able to help


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw poor Charlie


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy at obedience school! He's doing better although he can have a very short attention span. They think buddy won't get much bigger and I agree, I think he's reached his almost matured height. He will obviously fill out but I don't think he will get much taller


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Literally just Skyped with my friend whose dog I am watching. The dog knew it was her, and immediately began to pout and get angry that he couldn't be with her in the flesh. He gave me the death glare and kept sitting on my lap, lol!

Animals are so smart


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Buddy would completely flip when I rang my partner when I was on placement it was hilarious


----------



## SorrelHorse

Zico, myself, and my friend Patti and her rottweiler at the Iron Dog 5k event today. It was HOT. Glad we were right next to a lake to cool down.

Zico and I only ran a mile but we won! lol. 

We also won the obedience competition and Zico got to do the bite work demonstration. He was the favorite because he was the only one not a german shepherd. lol. 

It was a fun time and everyone raised a lot of money for the ptsd dogs.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aw he's cute !


----------



## Saskia

My dog gets really nervous when she hears me on the phone. She knows it's me but doesn't understand where I am 

I've never heard of PTSD dogs, I'm sure they'd be helpful, are they common where you're from?


----------



## SorrelHorse

Saskia I live about 45 minutes away from a guy who is retired military/sheriff K9 Handler and he developed a facility dedicated to raising these service dogs.

He is also our helper (The guy who wears the bite sleeve) at our schutzhund club so I know him really well, he has worked with my dog a lot. 

It's just another branch of service animal. They are trained to get the owners attention and comfort them whenever they have an anxiety attack.


----------



## Saskia

I really like the idea of service animals, and feel they're under-utilised a lot in Australia. 

There is also the difficulty that a lot of people experiencing disability or mental illness are some of the most financially disadvantaged in our society. Their reliance on social systems such as medical care, social housing, short term accommodation, supported living etc makes it quite difficult for them to own animals. Even just that rental houses generally don't allow pets makes it really difficult for some people. 

I'm actually in the process of preparing a small research project and one of the topics I'm looking at exploring is homeless people and pet ownership.

I've recently been offered a couple of weeks work before my next placement starts... I'm really happy for the money but I've just really started getting back into riding, and lately have been riding 5 days a week and things have been going well. I was hoping to use all the time right up to my placement to get my horse going well... but it doesn't look like it's going to happen


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saskia said:


> I'm really happy for the money but I've just really started getting back into riding, and lately have been riding 5 days a week and things have been going well. I was hoping to use all the time right up to my placement to get my horse going well... but it doesn't look like it's going to happen


I am going through the same!

I have realized that a few breaks in-between can actually be very good for horses! It'll be a change but I think it'll work out great


----------



## Rainaisabelle

:/ I'm the opposite not enough work but loads of horse time which is good but also bad


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So guys what's been going on? Anything exciting?

I have exams from the 20th so I'm trying to study hard so I pass them all! I feel like I haven't been doing to well at uni this semester but I'm trying my hardest to keep up.


----------



## karliejaye

Work, work, and more work.


I almost ended up with 8 ton of hay instead of 4 on accident. I had gotten on the waiting list for some hay a few weeks ago, then never heard back from the guy, so I put in an order for a new cutting from someone else. Had arranged 4 ton to be delivered and stacked this weekend. I email hay grower #1 to tell him I don't need to be on his list. Well, that puts him in a bind, he doesn't have barn room for all the hay and needs to sell. So I arrange to have him deliver and stack (later today). Luckily the second hay guy is a contractor and has hay going every which way and it wasn't a problem to cancel with him. For about 2 hours, though, I thought I may end up getting 8 ton, which wouldn't be bad, but I prefer to get 4 ton hay and 5 ton blue grass straw to keep weight down on my chubbies. 


Hubby is leaving for an interview out of town today, so we worked about 4 hours last night cleaning out the hay shed for today's delivery. This is the 3rd year in a row he's missed out on hay stacking. I'm starting to think he plans it that way, lol.


----------



## danicelia24

So I just got a new job about a month and a half ago, for the purpose that we needed the extra income and waitressing wasn't cutting it. Well I already hate the job(factory assembly line) but I really like the paychecks. My problem is 1. I hate the job 2. I've been working 56 hours a week 3. I work the night shift so I don't have any time for working with my horses. I want to work on building my horse business but with working so much I don't have time to do anything. My friend is the one that got me the job and I am so conflicted and confused and frustrated i don't know what to do.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I finally get a really nice training horse in - A beautiful, racing bred, expensive mare to be started - instead of sorry backyard problem horses....And she goes lame after ride #2

Granted she has a terrible shoe job...And I know it's not my fault, but it sure is a bad reflection on me now. The owners seem to be understanding but I feel awful. Haven't been on her in three days. She's still limping. No heat to be found. Sigh.


----------



## Saskia

Well my horse has had... Well three years off really?

I had an "oh crap" moment a month or so where I realised my young, green five year old is now going to be an old, green nine year old this year who can't even canter in an arena. Hence the work. 

It sounds a bit weird but in a strange way I don't want to put a lot of work into him. He's such a great horse, so reliable and well tempered, calm and the friendliest horse you've ever met. But he's a trail horse, he likes going out down to the river, looking around new areas, lounging in the shade. For the couple weeks we've been working on rhythm and balance and getting soft and everything. Which is great, he needs the work. But I often wonder how much work is really worth putting in? He's not super athletic or balanced, bit of a rough ride and hates the arena. I kinda feel like putting a little more work into him and then keeping him as a spare horse, like for friends to ride, and buying myself something that's a bit more into what I am, is put together for a bit more collection and a nicer ride. 

Not sure, it would be a year or two off though. 

I went for a walk to a lookout today, absolutely beautiful, I'll post pictures when I get my camera. My friend said something to me and I looked at her, then tripped, bending my ankle a lot. It's so swollen and sore, at least a week out of the saddle  

I get the uni stress, this is my last course work and then I've got placement and I've done my masters. 

Raina, you've got time for your exams, sure you can pull through  

Danicelia, working 56 hours is so much! Can you look at dropping your hours or rescheduling them a little to have more time?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> Well my horse has had... Well three years off really?
> 
> I had an "oh crap" moment a month or so where I realised my young, green five year old is now going to be an old, green nine year old this year who can't even canter in an arena. Hence the work.
> 
> It sounds a bit weird but in a strange way I don't want to put a lot of work into him. He's such a great horse, so reliable and well tempered, calm and the friendliest horse you've ever met. But he's a trail horse, he likes going out down to the river, looking around new areas, lounging in the shade. For the couple weeks we've been working on rhythm and balance and getting soft and everything. Which is great, he needs the work. But I often wonder how much work is really worth putting in? He's not super athletic or balanced, bit of a rough ride and hates the arena. I kinda feel like putting a little more work into him and then keeping him as a spare horse, like for friends to ride, and buying myself something that's a bit more into what I am, is put together for a bit more collection and a nicer ride.
> 
> Not sure, it would be a year or two off though.
> 
> I went for a walk to a lookout today, absolutely beautiful, I'll post pictures when I get my camera. My friend said something to me and I looked at her, then tripped, bending my ankle a lot. It's so swollen and sore, at least a week out of the saddle
> 
> I get the uni stress, this is my last course work and then I've got placement and I've done my masters.
> 
> Raina, you've got time for your exams, sure you can pull through
> 
> Danicelia, working 56 hours is so much! Can you look at dropping your hours or rescheduling them a little to have more time?


I would think it's a good idea to get a horse that wants to do what you want or is more into what you're into, nothing wrong with having a spare  


Hope your ankle gets better ! Everyone seems to be very busy


----------



## danicelia24

@Saskia unfortunately this job only offers full time positions but there is almost constant mandatory overtime. So unless I want to lose my job I can't get less hours.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Just wanted to say I missed you all when HF locked me out and I am not afraid to admit I would have missed you all and maybe even cried a bit


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Rainaisabelle said:


> Just wanted to say I missed you all when HF locked me out and I am not afraid to admit I would have missed you all and maybe even cried a bit


Same! inkunicorn: I'm glad I wasn't the only one locked out though!


----------



## Werecat

I think the entire forum was locked out. And I just noticed today when I tried to respond to a post that I was locked out and my original password wasn't working haha. I'm a little slow to the game.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So here was my day today, took buddy to his obedience class where he was a bit off just didn't want to really do anything so then we went to Paws in the park and buddy was asked to participate in our dog trainers demonstration and he did beautifully! He also reunited with his mother!


----------



## Saskia

I was locked out for days! I had to go on my computer to reset it, and because I don't have Internet it was an effort because I never use it. 

My ankle is still bad. I didn't think it would take this long to heal. The swelling has gone down a bit so I'm thinking of riding today, just a walk maybe.

I had a farrier/trimmer out yesterday which was great because the one my stable uses is not great and it's quite hard to get others to come out. They said there were all these issues with it which is true, and they did a good trim. But then they were talking about barefoot horses needing boots and such and I don't know. I'm not sure if all this stuff is needed or if it's just a sort of "city person" perspective to horses. What do you guys think? 

Its been cold and rainy for days and I just wish my horse was kept closer so I could see him and ride him easier. 

Another thing, I'm quite interested in working out his nutrition, and what feeds and supplements he needs m. Does anyone know a good resource I can use to find out more?


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I think some barefoot horses might benefit from boots while they are transitioning from shoes, but in general I think most barefoot horses will build up a pretty strong hoof. Glad you got a good trim, I need to go and do Nav's tomorrow probably.

I had an off day, kind of headachey and tired. Not sure why, I can only assume it has to do with all of the heat and humidity we've had lately. It's been awful. Planning to go out in the morning to check Nav, he's recovering from an abscess. Hopefully he'll be sound and I'll be able to lunge him as well.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I boot Roy when we ride on harsh gravel he just doesn't have the best feet but I refuse to shoe as he is improving


----------



## SorrelHorse

You know I forgot how much I loved to ride gaited horses.

Went out and rode an Icelandic pony today. I have ridden him many times before at my last ranch job, he's been there for years. He was so effortless. If they could do what I wanted to do and be seriously competitive, I would have them in a heartbeat. I dream of the day when I'm old and then all I'll have is those **** ponies.


----------



## Saskia

My horses feet are fine (without shoes)... well at least I've never had issues. I don't think he's ever been shod. I've never thought that much about boots, but maybe there is something to be said for them. 

No ride today, still a lot of rain. 

I'm feeling so disillusioned with my 20s, and really the rest of my life. It feels like I'm creating a future that has no space for who I am, or who I want to be. Maybe the rain makes me too pensive. I met my dad and his new girlfriend this weekend, I can't help but feel that my parents live a life far richer than my own. I don't know why I am so different.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Exams start tomorrow !! So nervous but spent all day revising etc so hopefully it's all good!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Ugh. Ever since Zico got attacked by that dog weeks ago at a restaurant, he has been so dog aggressive.

I mean, he doesn't attack a dog, but today at the lake there were dogs EVERYWHERE. We found a single spot to park, to our right there was a family with four or five terriers, to my left a pit mix, down the road two very large, in tact male pits, a shepherd puppy, three or four retrievers with another family, and there were people coming in with pits all over the place.

Zico was so stressed. He became acquainted with the terriers and liked them, but he was charged at while he was on leash by the shepherd puppy and he was so scared. The other pit mix came over to say hi and growled at him which set him off. We had Thorin with us so they wanted to play but I was too nervous to let them off leash with the other dogs all off leash.

I feel like I can't take him anywhere anymore. It sucks that the actions of one bad dog owner has ruined my good dog.


----------



## Tazzie

Saskia, I hope you feel better :/ I think our 20's is a tough spot to be in. Lots of growing up to do, making our own decisions, and trying to clear our own path. I'm sure you'll get there.

As for boots, I don't put any boots on Izzie. I've owned her since she was a fresh yearling, and she's never had shoes on. I'm just mindful about riding on gravel in general since we don't typically ride on it. But we ride in a pasture as our "arena" so there are stones and such out there.

We are less than 2 weeks away from AHA Regionals. I'll be showing in Dressage only, doing Training Level Test 3 twice (Open and Amateur) and First Level Test 3 twice (again, Open and Amateur). I'm SUPER pumped, but nervous haha! We're one of the only ones that will be going in who isn't a trainer or doesn't work regularly with a trainer. I AM getting a lesson on Monday though for show prep! Hoping it goes well!

And this Sunday I begin my final year in my 20's :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saskia said:


> I'm feeling so disillusioned with my 20s, and really the rest of my life. It feels like I'm creating a future that has no space for who I am, or who I want to be.


I feel the same. I feel as though I'm going through the motions and the only time I am happy in my life is when I'm at the barn. But I have no idea what I'm doing with my degrees post under-grade college. Lots of pressure for me to go to vet school and my sights are set on England :/ which is going to be extremely difficult because I refuse to leave Sky and it's expensive as hell.


----------



## karliejaye

You guys aren't alone. Disillusioned is a good word for how I've been feeling as well. I should be (and am) grateful. At 28 I have a home, land, horses, a husband and a career. But it's not where I want to be. My career is not how I envisioned it, I love my land but hate the growth my area is going through. Part medical necessity, part personal choice led me to permanent sterilization and sometimes I feel like I have no purpose in life now.
I feel like I'm having a mid-life crisis already! Some days I just want to sell everything, quit my job and hide in the woods, lol.


So I do little changes. After work today, before I go grocery shopping I'm going to get a surprise haircut. Shaving my nape. Just extreme enough to give me a bit of a distraction.


----------



## Tazzie

Regionals is this weekend and oh my gosh I'm a nervous wreck!! So excited yet so nervous! I know we will be fine and do well, but it truly is the biggest show we will have ever done! We haul down to the horse park on Friday!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Best of luck but have lots of fun!!!!


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks!! Fun is first and foremost in the plan! It's really going to be fun! Have three of my showing buddies who aren't showing this year coming specifically to support us, which is awesome


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Go Katie!


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks Raina!! I'm super pumped! I just want a repeat of the last test I rode last night, and we'll be golden :lol:


----------



## karliejaye

Good luck! Sounds like you have an amazing support group, so it should be a blast!




I am utterly exhausted today. Last night around 10:30 I got a really bad abdominal cramp (I'm dealing with endometriosis and cysts, so no big surprise there) that quite literally had me screaming in pain. I'm not one for dramatics either, this was BAD. DH wanted to take me to the ER but I then had a panic attack on top of it, certain we would go broke if I went to the hospital. I have one cyst that is in he size range that torsion could occur, and my obgyn warned me that if I had torsion I would need emergency surgery. She also explained I would know without a shadow of a doubt that I needed to go to the ER. While DH was frantic and thinking I was about to die, I wasn't so sure, or didn't want to believe it, so I stuck it out. The super intense pain lasted around 1 hour, then it subsided to feeling like a burning knife for about 3 more hours. I couldn't stop shaking or shivering/bouncing my leg and felt both freezing cold and burning hot all at once. Finally got to sleep around 3 am. Woke up at 5 and it hurts, but I can function. Fed the animals, got dressed and I'm at work now.
My gyno office doesn't open for another hour but I left a message, hoping I can get in for an ultrasound today. 
It sucks, I just wanted a nice, calm day.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh man Karlie!

I hope you are feeling better now, and can figure out what the heck that was and how to not experience it again :/


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh Karlie! I hope you're alright now


----------



## karliejaye

Well, I'm going into the Dr in a few, she said we will need to discuss surgery, possibly emergency surgery. So. I may have one less ovary soon.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Keeping you in my thoughts Karlie !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Would they freeze your eggs?


----------



## karliejaye

Thanks all. As for freezing eggs, we've opted not to have kids (biologically) so I've already had my tubes tied.


----------



## Tazzie

Yikes Karlie!! I hope all goes well!! Keep us posted!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Tazzie, good luck this weekend! I'm sure you will rock it! 

Karlie, that sounds awful!  Hopefully you can get it all figured out, keep us updated.


----------



## Werecat

Aww Karlie!  *hugs* Sending positive healing vibes your way!


I am SO exhausted. My friend and I are leasing the barn from another now friend, and taking care of his mare too. He's given us full run of the barn, so we've cleaned the whole thing up (not an easy feat) and fixed it up to our liking. Still have a long ways to go, it's exhausting, but rewarding. 4 Wheeler broke down today and praying I didn't do anything to cause it  All I did was pull it out of the barn to move it out of the way since we had to hang plastic for the 80 bales that are coming tomorrow.

I gave up my reservation at the full board facility that I was taking (and will pick back up) lessons at. It's close enough to where I keep Bear that I can realistically ride to my lessons, or my friend will trailer me. But the fact that they only have turn out paddocks and no actual pastures didn't seem fair to Bear for me. Plus I don't want to separate him from his pals.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Were, leasing that barn with your friend sounds like an amazing opportunity! A lot of work but definitely rewarding I would imagine. And I can't believe that you would have broken the four-wheeler just from moving it, I wouldn't worry. You're smart to turn down a place with just paddocks for board. I suppose that could work for some horses but one that is used to a pasture would probably get a little anxious - I've experienced that and it is no fun.


I was supposed to have a lesson the other night but my instructor ended up canceling. It's getting frustrating, we've tried and failed at getting a schedule to work for us so many times now! Hopefully we can do one this week before I go out of town.

So, unrelated to all current conversation, but do any of you have instagrams? I know I'm following some of you, but I can never have too many pretty horse pictures to look at.  Share your usernames if you want! Mine is shesadollfixer, after my old mare Dolly's registered name.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

mskylu15 but I don't allow followers unless I know them


----------



## Saskia

Do you guys find the forum is really quiet now?

Since the upgrade it doesn't work so well on my phone so I barely come on. But it feels like I haven't been on for weeks but there aren't many new threads  

I don't have an instagram, its just about pictures right?

I get so sick of people canceling. If its their business they should be avoiding canceling at all costs. Sometimes I wish horse people were better business people.

I had a Bowen person out to look at my horse and she thinks its possible that his saddle is a bit too narrow at the back. I don't even know what to make of that. I can't deal with saddle issues anymore. If this saddle doesn't fit I'm going to lose it, like go mental. And then order a custom saddle next year. But that probably won't fit either. 

I'm working so much now... I feel like I've forgotten sunlight. I'm slightly over-reacting, but its a big lifestyle shift going from casual sort of study to working 9-5. 

About a month or two back I spent a small fortune on a rug and he's put little tears in the chest. I'm just pretending it didn't happen.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yes ! I find its quiet even on this thread and some others !!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I haven't had much desire to post


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I agree it has been pretty quiet lately. I haven't found much to post about other than my journal. May just be a dip in activity.


----------



## jgalejs

Hi All!

I wanted to join in the forum. 
I'm 24 and pursuing my PhD in Biochemistry and Structural Biology (starting my 4th year in September).
Juggling education, horse and life is QUITE the challenge as you all know so well. 

I just purchased a 2yo Welsh x Oldenburg in February. I wasn't horse shopping, but I saw his add on Facebook and had to go visit...with a trailer. Big thanks to the training facility that allows me to keep him for reduced board in exchange for training assistance, barn work, and farm sitting. I couldn't do any of this without them.

This is the first real baby horse I've started so their tutelage, guidance and supervision is incredible. 

Cheers to years of study and learning in all areas of life


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome


----------



## Saskia

Welcome!

And I'm pretty **** impressed about you being in your fourth year of a PhD at 24! 

Lovely little horse! What are you plans for him?


----------



## jgalejs

Thanks @Saskia !!

Sometimes I don't believe it myself. I'm always sure to thank all the people along the way to taught me what hard work really was and how to chase after what you want, whatever that may be! And because of the new industry/academia standard of 2+ postodctoral fellowships, I'm glad I was able to get crackin' so early. Maybe i'll get a real job by 35 =P 

My goal is to have Jack as my all around for fun horse. Hopefully once he grows up and I get him started we will join a local hunt club, event on occasion, do some short competitive trail rides, and mid level dressage. (Not that i'm setting the bar high or anything) 

How does everyone else do balancing school/work, horses, and life? I find my schedule is so packed I rarely have the opportunity to accept last minute invitations from my lovely friends and family. I don't want them to always feel neglected or offended.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Honestly you have to make sacrifices each day, to fit everything in. Sometimes I don't get to ride as often, or don't see my friends as often, or have to turn down extra shifts or shave down on studying one or two nights. It's exhausting but everyone, including me, is happy.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Agree with the above, sacrifices have to be made and unfortunately sometimes people are put on the back burner. I know when I started riding again I couldn't keep up with everything so riding and study came first


----------



## SorrelHorse

Came on to share these photos of Zico working protection the other day. He is really developing a strong grip and he loves it!

I'll put my favorite one on first...That mouth open, vicious heeler. Lol!










Chuck (Our helper) has done a great job building his confidence. Later on after this they had a big old cuddle under an ez up. lol


----------



## Hellcat

The comments about sacrifices is definitely true.... had to give up the horse thing in graduate school (I never could really afford to show how I wanted to, anyways, too poor). But, now I have had my career for 3 or so years and have everything I could have wanted. Totally worth the long hours of so many jobs and school and more school and work.. .it never ends, especially trying to work a very intense day job and then work nonstop at our horse facility all weekend. Stressful but definitely worth it. I don't get to do the number of shows I would like, or ride as much as I want, but it is worth finally having a great place and the horses I want


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ladies, and gents, I met a guy! Not that this is earth-shattering... but he seems really sweet.


----------



## Saskia

That's great Skye! How long have you known him for?

I would love to give tips on how to balance horses and life... but it seems like I haven't got that yet. I was going really well for about a month, riding all the time, then I hurt my ankle which put me out for a couple weeks, then was offered a few weeks of pretty much full time work which has just finished up now and I am about to start my final student placement. I'm pretty sure I am not going to be able to ride until November! 

It's tough because I feel like there aren't any real sacrifices I can make to ride more. For my placement I'll have to leave at 7.30am, and it's over an hour away in the opposite direction to my horse. I won't get back till at least 6pm and it's dark then. The horse is another half an hour away, somewhere with no lights. I've got uni another day which leaves weekends, but it doesn't feel quite right just making him work on weekends. As I get older I find it harder and harder to balance my horse with my life. Every now and then I think for a moment if I should still have a horse, and I know things would be easier without him. But then what?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I am beyond stressed right now my hair is turning grey lol. My car has decided to give me more issues.. It's already costing me $2000 to fix. I am beyond upset :/ I had to ask my parents for money which I absolutely hate doing but I need a car for university next week.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You really should ask your parents, Raina. You could always work something out to pay them back but getting a car is your top priority.

I've known him literally not even a month and if I count the days, two weeks. We've been on 2.5 dates, so very new. I don't even know where it's going yet, just figuring out each other.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have to pay $7000 to fix my car !!!! sadface- only positive is that it will be basically brand new and I can then tow a float. Another positive is we have paid of my partners credit card and put money into savings so yay for that!


----------



## Hellcat

Rainaisabelle said:


> I have to pay $7000 to fix my car !!!! sadface- only positive is that it will be basically brand new and I can then tow a float. Another positive is we have paid of my partners credit card and put money into savings so yay for that!



Jeez.. may as well buy a new one


----------



## Phantomrose

Hey all! Just wanted to say hi to the other twenty somethings on here.  
It's awesome that there are a lot of twenty something on here enjoying horse riding and their horses. I only take lessons at the moment, and hoping to lease eventually, and then buy when I am financially stable enough.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Phantomrose  Taking lessons is great, good to learn on a solid mount.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So anyone else really tired of people? People used to seem to be so much more substantially reliable and trustworthy. Apparently that has changed


----------



## Rainaisabelle

People are people, I can't tolerate as many as I used to


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just don't see me coexisting with people, ever lol. They're big jerks


----------



## Phantomrose

I agree about most people that is. Some people are not so bad but.. eh. Working in the food industry has made a negative impact on my view of most people.


----------



## Tazzie

Skyseternalangel said:


> I just don't see me coexisting with people, ever lol. They're big jerks


Does this mean something happened with your man friend?? :sad:

I get tired of people. It's why I'm glad I work in a lab and my interaction with people is very little. Keeps me sane :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah he was ignoring me for a few days, so I texted him asking what's up. He basically told me he didn't feel things were going well but nothing in particular was wrong. AKA because I have morals and wanted to wait, he got bored. But instead of being a grown adult and telling me, he ignored me like a school girl. Well that ****ed me off.

This is why I don't date. Men **** me off.

I've also gone on a mad deleting spree and cleaned up fb up because I'm sick of flaky people having access to my private affairs. So I feel better this morning.
~~~

Today was the first day of watching the barn for the next near-two weeks. I could have been out by 8am but I had to wait for the barn help to get their act together so I left just shy of 9am. I hope tomorrow goes better, it's too hot to be cleaning stalls past 8.


----------



## Tazzie

Men do suck, especially men that won't respect a woman's wishes to wait. Stick to your morals! Crappy way for him to go about it though :/

I get that though. Nick was my last effort until I gave up for a while :lol: I took some serious time off before him though!

Purging FB does feel pretty good though! I'm always here if you need to chat :wink:

Hopefully it'll go smoother here on out! I definitely agree it's too hot to work past 8 right now :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah seriously! Dating sucks.

Today Sky is much more sound and after the attacks on him he's now in a field by himself but within distance and sight of other horses. Lots of grass too, he seemed happy when I left.

I got the stalls cleaned BUT the manure dumpster was picked up so I have the last wheelbarrow sitting just outside the barn. But got the stalls all done before 8:30am. 

I have got such a craving for wings... ordering some to pick up.... it's not even noon yet haha!


----------



## Phantomrose

Wings sound very nice! I hope you got some and enjoyed them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I did and they were fabulous!!! I got more today, so now I have a plethora of boneless wings. I feel very content!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How's everyone doing?

Today was a crapshoot of a day, but lots of hysterically funny moments. A lot of people got voice recordings from me this evening... lol...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Life's okay! I got my car back but it has to go back in sometime in the next 2 weeks to get the suspension done. But on the upside my friend and I are taking our horses to an equestrian association to ride in the facilities and to the beach!


----------



## karliejaye

Life is kinda scary for me at the moment. I'm 100% committed to making a big change and I'm not sure what the next few years are going to bring. 
I've let friends know I'm selling or leasing the horses, I'm looking for a menial job at the hospital in Portland (the rad tech program I want to get into gives some preference to folks with hospital experience) and we will be either selling or renting out our 5 acre property. 
I keep telling myself I need to take a few steps back to make the leap forward, but taking steps backwards feels so wrong! I've been moving forward without a break since high school, only to find I don't like where I'm at. 


Otherwise, life is good. My surgery went well, they took out a baseball sized mass and my left ovary (it was too far gone to save). Pathology confirmed it was non cancerous, just a big endometrioma. I'm starting to get my strength and energy back, and am back at work, at least for half days. It's been too hot these last few weeks to ride, so the timing was pretty good. The boys would have had this break anyways.


----------



## Tazzie

What were some of the funny moments Sky?

Have fun Raina!!

Karlie, glad you are ok! Good luck with the big changes!!

Life is insane for me. Had my three old try and change my two year old's diaper last night. He got most of it... but sheets had to be washed and baths were needed. He was trying to help us. Can't yell since he WAS trying to help. But man oh man. I told him he has to tell me or daddy and not try and do it himself :lol:

Hoping beyond hope Nick doesn't work late tonight since we are heading down to bathe Izzie and haul her to the fairgrounds. I really don't want to find someone else to help me get her there :/ and I don't feel confident in parking the big rig we drive. Long as he's out of work roughly on time, I'm good! Ready to show tomorrow! Izzie has a variety of classes!

Arab halter and English halter with my babysitter's daughter, who I think is 7?
Leadline with Sydney.
Arabian hunter pleasure and english pleasure with me.

Kaleb gets to do the stick horse competition :lol: should be fun! Then church picnic is tomorrow night after the show! We are going to be TIRED on Sunday!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad the surgery went okay!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Have a blast at the show, Tazzie!

I too am glad surgery went well. You are a trooper

Raina I'm happy you're going away this weekend, you are going to have a blast!

Today has been hard for me. Cleaned the hoof boots and sending them tomorrow hopefully... having phone issues and had a bit of an emotional break down out of the blue. I hate my brain sometimes, drums up some really bleh things


----------



## Kaifyre

Just found this thread, I am 26 and while I *could* read back 223 pages to see what you guys are all talking about, I really, really don't want to lol
I work for the railroad and am on call 24/7 so of course once I'd been here in Montana for a few years I did the absolutely sensible thing and bought an untouched Appaloosa yearling, hahahaha! I board Dreams so that someone will feed him twice a day and while I can't say I work him regularly he does get worked several times a week so at least there's that. Dreams is my first horse since high school, and I originally bought him to train and resell but he's a wonderful horse with a great mind so at this point he's here to stay. The railroad is in the process of shipping most of us here at this terminal to another terminal, so if I have to leave I'll be getting a place big enough to keep a horse or three in the backyard so I don't have to drive half an hour to see Spotty Bottom ; )
Greetings to all the other busy, broke, in school, working, married, single, and/or awesome 20-somethings out there!

--Kai


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome!! Your appy baby looks so beautiful! We need more photos!


----------



## Phantomrose

Your appy does look pretty, and he sounds like he will be a great companion. 

Today has been ok. I came home from work about two hours ago, and trying to wind down. I have work tomorrow, and then on Sunday I go to the barn for a practice ride with Snickers. I am hoping to progress a little bit more in my lateral flexion work.


----------



## Tazzie

The show was ok... we were totally gyped out of first by a STUPID judge. And I don't say this lightly.

Izzie is a darker gray with a black mane and tail, with the end of her tail being white. We were in Dressage tack, me in white breeches and black jacket.

The other horse was a LIGHT gray, with a white mane and tail. Needed to gain roughly 300 lbs. She was in hunter tack in olive breeches and blue jacket.

Izzie grabbed the wrong lead first direction (left) but I immediately got her stopped and picked up the correct one (pictures to prove it).

My best friend shouted second direction "Katie, you're fine!" I looked up to see the other horse clearly going along on the wrong lead. Knew I'd clinched first since wrong lead and fix is better than keeping wrong lead.

In line up judge came up to me, after cards were put in of course, to tell me I had a nice horse but was on the wrong lead the whole first direction. Me, NEVER being able to hold my tongue when being accused of asinine things, said "No, I didn't. I grabbed the wrong lead, but corrected." He replied with a rude "ok" and walked off. Other chick got first. I have picture proof I had the correct lead. GYPED. Small show, so can't put in an inquiry. I'm on the show committee for said show. Guess who will NEVER judge our shows again? Yes, the idiot who confused two VERY different horses.


----------



## Phantomrose

That is pretty rude of the judge to say "ok" and just walk off. He should have at least apologized for confusing your horse with another. How did you guys do in the show?


----------



## Tazzie

I was TICKED about it. I talked to the actual show management about it. Sounds like they weren't happy with a few of the classes he placed.

Other than that it went ok. I had a junior handle Izzie for halter classes. First time she has ever handled a horse was Friday night. My daughter rode her in lead line, and did well. And our last class we took 2nd out of 3 against my best friend's horse (who we have never beaten under saddle). Honestly figured I'd take dead last in it since I talked back to the judge. At that point I don't care since he was WRONG.

Cute pics though since I'm in love with this pic my mother in law took of the girl who showed my mare!

And as proof... Canter pics both directions. Clearly the wrong lead


----------



## Phantomrose

Aww Izzie looks so cute, and a very pretty mare! The pic of her with the girl looks very cute... my favorite pic is the canter pic on the left. You guys look great! Congratulations on second place as well. Now, does Izzie also have splashes of pick on her as well? It looks as though there is a bit of pink, or off white in a few pics. The most noticeable one is the one with her and your daughter during lead line.


----------



## Tazzie

Thank you! I'm very fond of her 

She is an Arab/Paint cross, and she does have patches of white on her 

These aren't very flattering pictures of her. Taken over 2 years ago when I sent them in to have a model made of her (still in the works... girl has tendonitis I guess and it's taking forever...), so they were for markings only.


----------



## Phantomrose

That's interesting! The colouring looks a bit unique to me, and pretty.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Despite what the judge said, which was blatantly wrong even to me, you guys looked and did fantastically!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I wish buddy would stop growing and would stay in that gorgeous puppy stage


----------



## Tazzie

Phantomrose, she's just a gray paint  who we scrub the heck out of her before shows LOL!

Sky, thank you! I'm SOOO proud of her! She rubbed up her left shoulder, AGAIN, so we weren't sure if she would work well or try and buck. Not only did she work well, she FAR exceeded my hopes for her!

Raina, I always wish puppies stayed small, long as they are housebroken :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Tazzie, that judge probably felt like such an idiot! I hate judges like that- rude, or even ones that mix horses up...yeah, he's an idiot for sure. Screw him. There's always at least one rude one at shows. You looked great! Izzie is beautiful, wow the coloring is so unique! She's so gorgeous.  

So, you all may or may not remember me from yeeears ago on here but! I'm 24, almost 25...& I recently got back into riding after taking a break for 5 years for college/starting my career, & I got my own place. I'm super happy to be back!
I don't regret taking the break, as I solely had to concentrate on studying & whatnot...which was hectic, seeing as I was a legal studies major. So intense.
But, couldn't be HAPPIER to get back in the saddle in June of this year. 

I'm leasing a horse Redz (I just posted some pictures of him yesterday in the pictures section!) & I'm with the same trainer I had years ago.


Being 20-something definitely makes things harder, I know!


----------



## SorrelHorse

This is part of the reason I tried to switch to timed events instead of judged events. I was getting really frustrated not being judged fairly, and while I know when I don't deserve to place, I also know when I DO deserve it - And judges are always a PITA at some point. Sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Kaifyre

Welcome back to the game : )

-- Kai


----------



## Phantomrose

I can agree with you on that being in the 20s does seem a bit tricky with life. Welcome to the twenty somethings thread.


----------



## misstralala

Hi every twenty-something here  

I would like to join the thread as I am 24, almost 25 now! 
Well, I don't know anything related to competition (I am not interested at all by that, and I come from France so I bet than rules are not the same as in other countries). 

To introduce myself a little more : 
I have, as far as I can remember, always been passionate about horses. I started to ride when I was 5 years old and never stopped - just maybe one year when I was 8 because my ranch closed. I had my first horse when I was 12, and then I bought my current horse when he was 2 years old, educated him for everything (really green and never manipulated before that, had bad experience with humans before me..). Now he is 11 years old and we do mostly trail riding together!


----------



## PoptartShop

misstralala said:


> Hi every twenty-something here
> 
> I would like to join the thread as I am 24, almost 25 now!
> Well, I don't know anything related to competition (I am not interested at all by that, and I come from France so I bet than rules are not the same as in other countries).
> 
> To introduce myself a little more :
> I have, as far as I can remember, always been passionate about horses. I started to ride when I was 5 years old and never stopped - just maybe one year when I was 8 because my ranch closed. I had my first horse when I was 12, and then I bought my current horse when he was 2 years old, educated him for everything (really green and never manipulated before that, had bad experience with humans before me..). Now he is 11 years old and we do mostly trail riding together!


Aww, that's awesome you've been riding pretty much your whole life!  Very fortunate that you didn't have to take a break really, too. That's so rewarding how you pretty much raised your horse too. Trail riding is so fun! Especially when it's nice and cool outside...those breezes are to die for.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Poptart and tralala

I'm dealing with a personal crisis so I'm not as accessible but hope you both feel welcome


----------



## PoptartShop

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome Poptart and tralala
> 
> I'm dealing with a personal crisis so I'm not as accessible but hope you both feel welcome


Awww, thank you. I hope whatever you are going through passes as soon as possible! *hugs*


----------



## DomiStLaurent

Hey guys, haven't posted here in a while!

I feel like this is the only safe place to post this (if I start a thread, my barn owner could potentially see it, thus making my life a MILLION times more difficult)

Was just wondering what anyone's thoughts are on this-


*Back Story*
I've known my BO since I was 7 and started boarding with her when I was 11, I've been with her now for 12 years. She seems to have some sort of odd attitude problem that I can't quite figure out. She'll just lash out out of no where or cut off contact with me completely, which as a business owner is completely inappropriate. Over the past couple months she's conjured up some sort of weird problem with me that I can't exactly pinpoint. In May, our vet came out and I need to be there when he's out because my horse ABSOLUTELY hates him and he will only behave if I was there, my BO never informed me that the vet changed the appointment to a week earlier, thus I was never there. She then told me I should have checked the barn's facebook and I would have been aware and made it out (even though she knew I never would have been able to get off work with only a weeks notice). This is where I started to notice a problem...
As the weeks went on she started posting statuses about me on her facebook, which is COMPLETELY unprofessional (She's close to 40, really?!). Then she went away to California without informing me and without telling me who would be taking care of my horse while she was away. There have been a million and one problems that I won't even get into... but here is where my problem lies.

My horse is NOT easy to take care of, he is terrified of new people, thus moving him to a new barn is almost impossible because no one will take him on. He also gets supplements that need to be watered down and THEN mixed in with his grain, otherwise he won't eat it. He doesn't get along with many horses. Overall, it's just pretty difficult.

So what should I do?
Do I confront her and potentially open up the flood gates to a whole new realm of problems? (She flies off the handle at the drop of a hat)
ORRRR
Do I continue to discretely look for a new barn?

Sorry for all of this and it's completely off topic, I just don't have any horse people to talk to about this anymore.


----------



## karliejaye

@*DomiStLaurent*, that really sucks to be put in that position. If I were you I would start looking for a new barn discretely. Facebook is NOT an appropriate platform to handle scheduling and vet issues. 






Well, I have a friend of a neighbor coming to look at Chief on Monday and go for a ride with me and my neighbor. The gal who is interested in him has visited the neighbor and every time she goes by has admired Chief for the last 3 years. She's also only a few miles away in the same subdivision and is an appy aficionado, so hopefully she will understand some of his quirks.


I am also starting to update my CV/resume and holy cow, I can barely remember the last time I had to do one, since I got my current job over 7 years ago and to move up in the department I haven't had to fill another one out. Anyone have any great resume tips to keep in mind? I found an app that helps organize and design nice looking resumes, but I'm drawing a blank when it comes to "skills". Drawing skills...nun chuck skills...:wink:!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Domi look for a new barn. That is a toxic situation in many ways

Poptart I appreciate your compassion but I don't think this will ever fully pass


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Karlie can you list your hobbies jobs volunteer work in vague groups? 

Like mine are

Outdoor exploration
Horse riding
Administrative assistance
Gardening

From there I can pull skills needed in each group

Gardening takes dedication organization tolerance focus willingness to learn etc

Then from there I can find examples of times I emplored those attributes or skills.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I am headed to las vegas, because I'm turning 21 on Friday.

I am LOSING MY MIND. 

Andrew left ahead of me so my anxiety about flying is getting the best of me. But I know once I'm in the air I'll be fine, I just get nervous on takeoff and landing for some reason. I am also flying with three friends on the same flight, but I drank a yerba mate and took one of my energy pills and that was a mistake - I am soooo shaky and awake it's not even funny. 

Ahhh. How do I even adult. Whose idea was it to let me loose in las vegas? lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

DomiStLaurent said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted here in a while!
> 
> I feel like this is the only safe place to post this (if I start a thread, my barn owner could potentially see it, thus making my life a MILLION times more difficult)
> 
> Was just wondering what anyone's thoughts are on this-
> 
> 
> *Back Story*
> I've known my BO since I was 7 and started boarding with her when I was 11, I've been with her now for 12 years. She seems to have some sort of odd attitude problem that I can't quite figure out. She'll just lash out out of no where or cut off contact with me completely, which as a business owner is completely inappropriate. Over the past couple months she's conjured up some sort of weird problem with me that I can't exactly pinpoint. In May, our vet came out and I need to be there when he's out because my horse ABSOLUTELY hates him and he will only behave if I was there, my BO never informed me that the vet changed the appointment to a week earlier, thus I was never there. She then told me I should have checked the barn's facebook and I would have been aware and made it out (even though she knew I never would have been able to get off work with only a weeks notice). This is where I started to notice a problem...
> As the weeks went on she started posting statuses about me on her facebook, which is COMPLETELY unprofessional (She's close to 40, really?!). Then she went away to California without informing me and without telling me who would be taking care of my horse while she was away. There have been a million and one problems that I won't even get into... but here is where my problem lies.
> 
> My horse is NOT easy to take care of, he is terrified of new people, thus moving him to a new barn is almost impossible because no one will take him on. He also gets supplements that need to be watered down and THEN mixed in with his grain, otherwise he won't eat it. He doesn't get along with many horses. Overall, it's just pretty difficult.
> 
> So what should I do?
> Do I confront her and potentially open up the flood gates to a whole new realm of problems? (She flies off the handle at the drop of a hat)
> ORRRR
> Do I continue to discretely look for a new barn?
> 
> Sorry for all of this and it's completely off topic, I just don't have any horse people to talk to about this anymore.


I can't stand people like that- very hot-tempered, and...want to put all of their issues on Facebook. Nobody wants to see that! Super unprofessional of her. She should definitely let you know what's going on, like if she is going on vacation or something- your horse stays there! The horse owners should know what's going on with their horse. I would discreetly look for a new barn as well. It may take awhile to find someone who is willing to take your horse, but anything's better than dealing with her. I'm sure you'll find a nice BO who is way better than that! She seems like a witch.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I guess i'll join in on this thread 


I've been on here since 2009 but after the passwords change I had to make a new account because I no longer had that email my original account was hooked up too.


I'm 22 years old and graduated with my Equine Science degree 2 years ago. I went and dabbled with working at an Equine rehab facility and in racing. I no longer use my degree and now work on the corporate side of the health care system. I have 3 fantastic horses - 14 year old Thoroughbred, 11 year old Quarter horse, and 11 year old mini/companion horse. I have 4 wonderful dogs - 2 Chihuahuas, fox terrier/beagle mix, and a mutt. I got engaged in December of 2015 and currently planning for my wedding in 2018! My fiancé and I are currently looking for a house to buy so that we are able to take the horses with us and not keep paying rent for a barn I lease.


I am now trying to get back into riding a lot more after work and family tragedies have left me unmotivated!


So I'm onward to new riding adventures! Wooo


Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## misstralala

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome Poptart and tralala
> 
> I'm dealing with a personal crisis so I'm not as accessible but hope you both feel welcome


Thank you for your welcome  



PoptartShop said:


> Aww, that's awesome you've been riding pretty much your whole life!  Very fortunate that you didn't have to take a break really, too. That's so rewarding how you pretty much raised your horse too. Trail riding is so fun! Especially when it's nice and cool outside...those breezes are to die for.


Well, yes, I guess I rode and was with horses the most part of my life  
I mean, I know that I just CAN'T live without horses! Even when I went abroad for my school and internships, I was always able to come back to see my horse or just find a way to find horses just to sit and watch them in their environment... I am totally crazy about it, according to my husband x) 
@DomiStLaurent, I agree with karliejaye and totally aligned with @PoptartShop: I would look a new barn. Definitely, for me, this is not professional at all, and as a barn owner, you should rely on her to take care of your horse when you are not there... This should be better to find another boarding, even if it could be difficult in the beginning. This is important for you and your horse, I believe. 

Welcome HeroAndGunner! 
Whaou, congrats for your engagement! I had horses just next to the house when I still lived with my parents, it is supercool and I would like to have that again... Hum, not before a looong time I think!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome HandG


----------



## DomiStLaurent

Thank you everyone for your advice, I have three different barns to look at over the next two weeks luckily! I'm also too lazy to multiquote and reply to you all individually! 

Also, welcome to all of the newcomers! :wave:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Different barn would be my choice


----------



## DomiStLaurent

Rainaisabelle said:


> Different barn would be my choice


Yeah, I've been calling barns like a crazy woman ALL day! Haha. It's so hard to find a barn in my price range in New Jersey, also no one here believes in pasture turn out. (How is that real life?! Lol) I'm not paying for new stall doors every time my horse breaks one! Hopefully one of the three barns I'm going to look at over the next two weeks peek my interest. As of right now, I know my horse is getting well taken care of, it's just her and I aren't getting along (Which makes it feel like a chore to go down there, which super bums me out) so I'm not in a huge rush to move him, although I wouldn't complain if I moved him sooner rather than later.

I appreciate all the advice, I'm glad I'm not crazy for wanting to move him.


----------



## Phantomrose

Welcome to all the newcomers to the thread! 
@DomiStLaurent I agree with everyone else in that you should look for a new barn immediately. The situation sounds very toxic, and the BO sounds unprofessional, and it sounds like the relationship between you and the BO is not good. It's good that you're looking for a new place to board your horse, and good that your horse is being well taken care of in the mean time. I hope the best for your situation!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Nice to see so many new people in here! The thread has been a bit slow lately, hopefully this will liven things up a bit


----------



## Werecat

Went for a nice evening ride. Bear needs some brushing up but did decently. He's been a nightmare to saddle up though, need to work more with that.

Rode him in a hackamore this evening. At first he seemed confused by the lack of bit but seemed pleasantly willing to give to the lightest of cues. I ride with light hands to begin with, but have heard some hacks can be harsh, however this one seemed quite gentle. It belongs to a friend of mine and he recommended I borrow it for a bit (lol...) and see how Bear responds to it. So far so good.


----------



## PoptartShop

Horses are so silly. Last night, I took Redz on the trail...there was a lawn chair sitting right before you enter the trail. So, he jerked a little and I almost lost my stirrup but I held on! LOL! I got him past it though. On the way back, he pointed his ears, but not as bad. I guess he realized oh it's just a chair. He can get a little anxious at times (OTTB probz!). He won't spook at a dog running towards him, or even a lawn mower...but a chair? Oh better watch out. LOL!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I'm a little upset! I'm leaving to go on vacation tonight - that means no riding for a week. I was really getting more horse condition for shows and possible long distance ride. I might have a friend come ride him a few times.


Any who - when do you guys usually ride?


Right now I have only been able to do weekends with my job. I work a weird schedule of 11:30-8 M-F and have been to lazy to get up early in the morning before work, and it's getting dark when I get off work.


I'm going to start really pushing myself to get up early. I need more ride time in my life!


----------



## misstralala

The last one my horse did was on Monday, going back from trails... Yeah but I can understand his reaction: when you have a dozen of cows coming fast to you, even with a fence, it is still very impressive! 
And there was a car at this time coming from the front... Fortunately, he did just a couple of steps on the road, saw that cows stopped and went back to the side... But I think the driver was as afraid as me, with my big horsey jumping on the road x) 

And well, for now I don't work so I go to the ranch in the early afternoon most of the time, riding or not I stay there for a couple (or more) of hours.


----------



## Tazzie

I ride in the evenings after work. I *try* to get out more often, but sometimes my husband works overtime. Sometimes it's storming out. Sometimes it's way too hot, and sometimes Nick needs to do something. So, I ride when I can lol


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Yeah, I really just need to push myself to get more riding in. The weekends can be hard too depending on what the plans are for me and my Fiancé.


On the side where is everyone generally located. I'm an Ohio girl born and raised.


----------



## Phantomrose

I usually ride 2x per week, or try to anyway. I am off from work both Sunday and Wednesday. On sunday, I stay at the barn from 10:30am 'til around 3/3:30pm, and have my practice ride with my lesson horse at around 11am. On Wednesday, I usually stay at the barn from 7am 'til around 6:30pm and have my lesson around any time during that time frame. Before and after my lesson, I try to help out as much as possible with barn chores. Sometimes, if I cannot schedule a lesson for Wednesday, I will just do a practice ride on Sunday, or try to find a way to switch my work schedule around so I can take a lesson on another day during the week. 

As for where I am located, I am located in Pennsylvania, although I was born and raised in Connecticut.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm in Northern Kentucky. Husband and I work in/near Cincinnati


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I ride 3-5 times a week usually in the afternoons but sometimes in the morning just depends on my uni schedule.
I live in Cairns Australia


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Tazzie said:


> I'm in Northern Kentucky. Husband and I work in/near Cincinnati


I live on the East side of Cincinnati! I work downtown as well


----------



## PoptartShop

HeroAndGunner said:


> I'm a little upset! I'm leaving to go on vacation tonight - that means no riding for a week. I was really getting more horse condition for shows and possible long distance ride. I might have a friend come ride him a few times.
> 
> 
> Any who - when do you guys usually ride?
> 
> 
> Right now I have only been able to do weekends with my job. I work a weird schedule of 11:30-8 M-F and have been to lazy to get up early in the morning before work, and it's getting dark when I get off work.
> 
> 
> I'm going to start really pushing myself to get up early. I need more ride time in my life!


Awww! I was on vacation about a month ago for a week & I was so anxious to get back so I could ride! LOL!

I ride about 3-4x a week since I'm leasing a horse. Mondays I have Zumba & that's the horse's 'day off' at my barn so it works out. I don't ride on Sunday's because that's when I go to my parent's for Sunday dinner. But I ride tues, wed, thurs after work & every Saturday morning.  Waking up early on a Saturday is rough but...it's worth it for a ride!


----------



## Tazzie

HeroAndGunner said:


> I live on the East side of Cincinnati! I work downtown as well


Nice! I work up in Mason


----------



## evilamc

I'm in Little Hocking, Ohio  You guys are so farrrr.

I try to ride at least once a week....but 2-3x if I'm lucky. I've just started my own business and while its blossoming into an amazing thing....its also a huge time suck.


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm in Maryland! So I'm pretty far too!


----------



## SorrelHorse

I just got back from Vegas, I got to have TWO poolside margaritas the first day, and then I proceeded to immediately get food poisoning from dinner that night and was down the entire rest of the trip. Boo.


----------



## Phantomrose

The margaritas sound nice at least. 
Boo for being out the rest of the trip though.


----------



## Werecat

Omg, Sorrel that's awful  Hope you're feeling better!

Been working on Bear's cinchy-ness. I saw a trainer once talk about getting a horse used to the sensation by rubbing up and down where the girth/cinch goes and then my friend started working on it with him today and started to make progress. He has been cinchy his entire life, but he's also never been ridden much nor consistently, so hoping this works. It's the only real thing that keeps me from taking quick rides whenever the weather is nice. Funny that once he quit dancing, I guess it felt good because he began to gently groom me back haha.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I felt pretty glamorous for the two hours I was at the pool, haha!

Were, have you checked for ulcers? I know that's a pretty common thing, but I only bring it up because I recently had the chiro out for a mare who I was trying to sell, she always was cinchy and hard to move forward, and even though I palpated her for ulcers I guess I missed the spot because he found it right away on her cinch area.


----------



## Werecat

Haha, at least you had those moments. 

That's going to be next on my list, if he doesn't show any improvement by just working with him this week, I'll call and make an appointment to take him in to be checked.


----------



## Audball

any BC (Canada) people? specifically the lower mainland?


----------



## Werecat

Looks like I'll be ordering a little s hackamore to use on trails for Bear  I want to still ride him in a snaffle just in case I decide to start showing (showing would be in the way distant future, I put a hold on my lessons due to heat! oy!), but want to make sure he still minds a bit. I spoke to a few Arab people and they all suggested an S hack for the trails, and since I ride with super light hands, it shouldn't be an issue as far harshness goes. Excited to be able to work again with him in improvements. Work at the farm has been so much getting the barn restored and updated, as well as the daily chores, so I've neglected working with him but have at least got back to grooming him every other day and hopefully every day once it cools down a little bit.  I'm OCD with brushing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So Sky wasn't lame today. He was so excited to show me that he could gallop without hitching and took it a step further by running away from me down the gravel drive to his stall where he expected cookies.

No, ponyman. Definitely no.

Got a hold of him and we worked on sending exercises (change of direction on the lunge) and by the end he had light supple shoulders again.

Tomorrow going to try him in his boots for half the day on his private turnout


----------



## Werecat

As far as the rubbing/massaging goes along his back and where the girth/cinch goes, Bear seems to be getting a lot better.  Whenever I say "good boy!" and stop, he pushes his nose into my hand as if to say "If I'm so good, where's my treat!?" Haha, I love that horse <3

Work has picked up a bit and I'm trying to figure out how to make more mental productive time, my sleep has been so messed up so it's been a struggle between that and the heat.


----------



## PoptartShop

Interesting ride last night. Decided to take one of the other horses on a trail with me and my barn friend, and things didn't go so well.
The horse Blu that went with us, it's his first time out on that trail. The girl riding him does very well with him. He's ridden with us before, but just not on the trail...and yeah, he got very antsy so we ended up having to go back. It made my horse and my friend's horse act up too. They were all acting funky! Just not being themselves LOL, I guess we have to get them used to each other. Someone new joined the group & they were like what's going on?! But by the time we got back everything was fine again. So silly.


----------



## HoovesNheels

I was/am? in the same boat as your friend... I broke my mare when she was almost 3, rode for a good 4 yrs, life happened, and I just got back in the saddle early this year. She's 17 yrs young....😳 But it's great and she's exactly how I left her except barn sour and fat and I'm so happy I can finally see us progress and how much potential she has. I appreciate her much more now than ever I just wish I would have known what I know now much sooner so we could excel in much more physically demanding disciplines. 

She's a trail horse that loves to run.


----------



## Audball

Barely been riding this summer and it's sending me up a wall! Finally got out for a hack yesterday to tire out a well behaved but very speedy mare who was being beginner lesson. Orleans AKA Moose was an grand prix horse and still thinks she is, she certainly has the scope for it! she really is the most patient thing, her bridle needed adjusting and she stood perfectly still without complaint well it was fixed, though that was the only point she stood still without constant asking. It isn't that she's rude she just gets curious and wants to investigate, she's improving too. As for riding her, she's great but you have to TELL not ask and when you ask for trot she's like "you mean canter right?" but as soon as you tell her no she trots nicely. 
I first rode her about a month ago in a lesson after I hadn't ridden aside from hack on a push button (and we really didn't do much) it was interesting to say the least, I hadn't jumped in a solid month and half and we were doing about a foot and half, the mare hadn't been ridden in about as long. I joked I was going to do the entire course screaming at one point we totally over shot a jump by about a foot, I looked like rag doll but over all it was pretty good for an out shape rider and fresh mare.


----------



## PoptartShop

Audball said:


> Barely been riding this summer and it's sending me up a wall! Finally got out for a hack yesterday to tire out a well behaved but very speedy mare who was being beginner lesson. Orleans AKA Moose was an grand prix horse and still thinks she is, she certainly has the scope for it! she really is the most patient thing, her bridle needed adjusting and she stood perfectly still without complaint well it was fixed, though that was the only point she stood still without constant asking. It isn't that she's rude she just gets curious and wants to investigate, she's improving too. As for riding her, she's great but you have to TELL not ask and when you ask for trot she's like "you mean canter right?" but as soon as you tell her no she trots nicely.
> I first rode her about a month ago in a lesson after I hadn't ridden aside from hack on a push button (and we really didn't do much) it was interesting to say the least, I hadn't jumped in a solid month and half and we were doing about a foot and half, the mare hadn't been ridden in about as long. I joked I was going to do the entire course screaming at one point we totally over shot a jump by about a foot, I looked like rag doll but over all it was pretty good for an out shape rider and fresh mare.


That is so funny! Redz does the same thing, ex-racehorse problems haha. Have to really work on my seat, because if I lean forward he's like 'is it GO time?!'. That's awesome, sounds like you do well on her!


----------



## Luce73

Hi everyone! Not new to the forum, and I think I've posted in this thread before sometime as well, but it has been a while lol. 

I'm turning 25 next week, located in Argentina, originally a dutchie (moved here 6 years ago). Just started leasing for the first time last month and am about to start showing with my new pony!  I do jumpers, currently at 70cm. 

Excited to get to know you guys!


----------



## PoptartShop

Hi @Luce73! Welcome back! How exciting, showing is a lot of fun. Hope you post some pictures, we'd love to see.
Happy eaaaaaaaarly birthday- ready for the big 2-5?! I turn 25 in October...ah, seems like the last 'exciting' birthday. LOL!


----------



## Luce73

PoptartShop said:


> Hi @Luce73! Welcome back! How exciting, showing is a lot of fun. Hope you post some pictures, we'd love to see.
> Happy eaaaaaaaarly birthday- ready for the big 2-5?! I turn 25 in October...ah, seems like the last 'exciting' birthday. LOL!


Thank you! And yes, the next 'exciting' number would be 50, but I don't think people are very 'excited' about that LOL! 

I'll be sure to post pictures when I do get to my first show, dunno when it will be as my trainer is away right now, but as soon as I know you'll know (It will probably involve a lot of caps and freaking out on my part lol)


----------



## karliejaye

What are y'all talking about!? There are a ton of exciting birthdays! It's not about the number it's who you celebrate with and whatever you make of it! Plus the dirty 30. (1 year 3 months away for me!)


----------



## Tazzie

Haha, dirty 30 for me is, ummmm, about 10.5 months away for me :lol:

I haven't ridden since our show Saturday. Decided Izzie and I NEEDED a break. Plus, it's rained daily and the humidity when it hasn't was AWFUL! Hoping to either ride tomorrow or Saturday...

And work has been BRUTAL. Monday one of our machines malfunctioned in a big way, and sent a plate with irreplaceable samples half way across the lab. Today I found out the machine I measure concentrations on is acting funny. So, probably a good thing I haven't ridden with how crummy the week has gone...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I rode yesterday bareback which hurt lol Roys got a bony back! Just got some new stuff for this show at the end of this month. Roys getting his fetlocks and ears clipped next week on Tuesday and he's getting an acupuncturist sometime next week as well. So much to do!


----------



## Werecat

Aww Tazz  That isn't fun!

Luce, how exciting! I am picking up lessons again soon and I would actually really like to go to a show before long.

Work has been SO busy lately and I'm so happy about it because it got dangerously slow this year. I swear the stress of lack of work is more stressful than being overwhelmed with work. Self employed so I'm responsible for paying into my own SS and retirement, and when work slows down I still pay SS but don't fund my retirement so I'd have the available funds for emergenices (like heaven forbid something happen to Bear).

I'll be hitting the dirty 30 on December 21st  The way I talk about retirement you think I was 29 going on 65 haha.


----------



## PoptartShop

I meant like, in my 20's that's the only next exciting one. 21 was, now 25 haha.  @Werecat work has been super busy for me too! Summer's our busiest time. I'm super happy it's FRIDAY EVERYONE! Finally...never thought today would come...as of every week, LOL.


----------



## Luce73

PoptartShop said:


> I'm super happy it's FRIDAY EVERYONE! Finally...never thought today would come...as of every week, LOL.


I KNOW! And it's a long weekend too (for me at least lol)  


I rode last night in my new paddock boots and half-chaps, and it was NO FUN! Luckily pony was a saint and put up with my unbalanced trying-to-find-a-position-where-my-legs-dont-cramp wiggling around. Any suggestions on breaking tight half-chaps in are welcome lol. Theyre calfsleather so I'm not sure the warm-bath method will work? I'm a bit scared of trying leather softener as I dont know a reputable shoemaker here that can recommend me one and it seems its easy to pick the wrong one. Obviously all suggestions online are either in the UK or US, and I wont be able to buy those brands here. 

On a good note i tried my new full-seat breeches as well and theyre amazingly sticky to the saddle, dont think I've felt such a secure seat since I started leasing Moro with his bouncy trot. Since my legs were cramping up I ended up riding mostly without stirrups at a slow trot. Good for me, easy for pony, since he had been worked hard and jumped earlier in the day. We did a circle of canter each way, mostly so I could see if the sticky seat translated to canter. All in all I only rode him about 25 minutes... 

Going again tonight  And getting my new stirrups put on 'my' saddle tomorrow (im borrowing one but I'm the only one using it). Anyone have experience with Thorowgood Tuff stirrups? Anything I should keep in mind?


----------



## PoptartShop

Ahhhh lucky, I long for a nice long weekend. Haven't had one since like...4th of July haha. 
As for the chaps...try wearing them when you aren't riding to break them in a little quicker. That's what I did, and it helped. New chaps are definitely a pain (literally) to break in. Ouch, leg cramps are the worst.

Aww, that's good you had a nice ride! It'll be even better once your half-chaps are broken in too. As for the stirrups, I don't have any experience with those unfortunately!


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle

Bonjour tout le monde! 

I just wanted to introduce myself, been a lurker for awhile, but I'm a 24 year old from MD with two horses and a pony. Currently about to start my last year of grad school so I'm happy to find a group of people who understand that adjustment of juggling horses, work, school, a social life (lol who I am kidding, my horses are my social life), and figuring out what you want to be for the rest of your life!


----------



## karliejaye

The twenties are weird. On one hand I still feel like I'm just getting on my feet, figuring it all out and am still a kid. On the other hand I am worried about my retirement fund, already own property, considering a career change and planning for a future adoption. I feel simultaneously like a teenager and a midlife crisis victim. 
There are some days I feel like "heck yes, I am adulating like a pro!" then other days I build a blanket fort and eat nachos for all three meals while I cry into a book.
I'm definitely feeling mixed emotions about going BACK to school. Shouldn't I be done with this!? I'll be that weird old lady sitting in the back, trying to figure out WTF "yolo" and "on fleek" mean.


----------



## Luce73

Hi SansPeur! 




SansPeurDansLaSelle said:


> (lol who I am kidding, my horses are my social life)


So much this lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*karliejaye* , that's so true! Sometimes I feel like I don't really 'fit in' with the people my age. I guess that's why I like hanging with people in their late 20's/30's...we just get along better.

I HATE the word 'fleek' & 'bae'. Omg...just say babe. LOL

Welcome @SansPeurDansLaSelle! I live in MD too, hi neighbor!
Horses are SO much better than people...


----------



## Phantomrose

Lol, I don't even like the word babe for some reason! I just prefer the term baby. The twenties are a weird time, for sure.


----------



## Werecat

Went for a solo ride with Bear today, and it was so peaceful! He is doing SO wonderfully in his hackamore! I need a new headstall though, my horse sized headstalls were okay with a bit, but with the hackamore even after making new holes, the noseband isn't exactly where it needs to be, but it's not too low either. Getting ready to order a new heastall for it.

Selfie from tonight's ride


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww, cute selfie! Love your glasses!
Ugh, I wish today wasn't Monday...I had a hard time going to sleep early last night, so I'm extra tired right now. Practically a zombie at work.


----------



## Werecat

Thank you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Werecat, that's awesome that he's doing so much better! Y'all look cute 

I hopped on Sky bareback at the walk today! Though he surprised me with some trot and I sat it!!! 

He really likes his hoof boots. Turning him out at night with them on, seeing how he does.


----------



## Phantomrose

Werecat, you two look cute together! It is great that Bear is doing well in his hackamore. 

Sky, woot for sitting the trot bareback! It is kind of tricky sitting the trot bareback. I always have the instinct to try to post it out. I hope all goes well with his hoof boots! 

This week seems like it is going to be a somewhat easy week, I guess. I have work tomorrow, thursday, friday and next tuesday. Saturday, I am suppose to be going to the PA Rennaissance Faire, and Sunday will be a private lesson at the barn on Snickers. I am thinking it will be a evaluation and prep lesson before the show on the 28th. I'm happy that I have Intro A memorized, and almost executed to a T with my lesson horse, although there is always room to make those circles a bit more better, and everything ever so much straighter and better. I am also looking forward to jumping some more.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I never use pet names...Occasionally, when we're feeling really intimate (and I don't even mean sexually, but just in that sort of "we've been tangled up watching netflix for hours drinking wine and talking" way), we'll use "baby" - But that's it and it's few and far between.

I have a client who has a husband ten years older than her, and he calls her things like, "Honey" "Sugar plum" , and "love muffin" which kind of makes me want to puke in my mouth but I don't say anything. lol. 

I haven't actually ridden my horse in weeks. I am so over not being able to compete. I feel incredibly lost without it. I know I should just enjoy my horses, but it's hard because the way I am, I just feel like I need goals to strive for. There is no way to measure my improvement unless I am competing I suppose. The kids ride Selena every day. That's her whole workout routine now.


----------



## Phantomrose

You can always create little personal goals for your riding and your horses. Is there something in your riding that you still feel you have to work on or need to improve a bit? You can also try just plain flatwork, like working on circles, bends, flexion, etc. Or maybe do some groundwork with them?  

Lol and your client's husband sounds darling about those pet names. I don't hear a lot of people using those sort of cutie ones anymore.


----------



## SorrelHorse

So here's the thing, I train professionally, have at least five horses in training at any given time and I give lesson upon lesson every day - The horse in question has been with me for seven years, she is broke beyond broke because of it, and honestly she does not require the maintenance that a young or average horse would. I don't say that to be arrogant and claim she's something amazing, but for what she does - There's little things I tweak and touch up, like I spent ten minutes on her before a lesson today just doing some counter bending, counter canter and lead changes - But realistically, all she needs is loped and then ten minutes of slow work and lateral movement every week or so, so she doesn't get spoiled by the kids.

Like my two young horses are a different story, but right now my three year old is lame with no idea if she's even going to get better and my five year old I actually really hate riding, and I can't use her for lessons because she's too much for anything other than an advanced, experienced rider - But I have to keep her around because Andrew "loves her". 

My other two lesson horses are old and arthritic and there's no reality in which they will ever be improved either. They just get a lot of joint supplements and long stretching sessions, and lots of walk/trot by kids.

Other than that, I simply have a broodmare.

My options are running slim as far as things I can improve on that can actually stay with me. For example, a horse I'd been training for six months just went home for good today. That is a feeling that leaves you sort of empty, because I know that I don't get to enjoy the end result. And I love seeing new owners happy with their horses, I really do, and I would never admit to this in public while putting on my professional facade - But I often wish they'd just leave the horses with me and not take them home to be ruined.

But that's just the life I chose when I went down this path. That level of separation is something I am good at in public, but right now, a couple glasses of wine in on my couch at midnight - I'm feeling very, very tired.


----------



## PoptartShop

SorrelHorse said:


> I never use pet names...Occasionally, when we're feeling really intimate (and I don't even mean sexually, but just in that sort of "we've been tangled up watching netflix for hours drinking wine and talking" way), we'll use "baby" - But that's it and it's few and far between.
> 
> I have a client who has a husband ten years older than her, and he calls her things like, "Honey" "Sugar plum" , and "love muffin" which kind of makes me want to puke in my mouth but I don't say anything. lol.
> 
> I haven't actually ridden my horse in weeks. I am so over not being able to compete. I feel incredibly lost without it. I know I should just enjoy my horses, but it's hard because the way I am, I just feel like I need goals to strive for. There is no way to measure my improvement unless I am competing I suppose. The kids ride Selena every day. That's her whole workout routine now.


Oh my goodness...honey? Sugarplum? Love muffin? LOL, oh no, that would get on my nerves! Makes me wanna puke too. Yucky!

Awww, I hope you get to riding again soon.  That is a lot on your plate. You are a busy bee! Hard to focus on yourself when you have so much else to focus on. I hope your 3-year old horse feels better soon, still so young! The 5-year old, boy I wish I was close to you so I could ride him! LOL, I love the 'difficult' ones. The horse I'm currently leasing is one of those kinds of horses. I'm the only one (besides his owner, who doesn't have much time to ride him) who can ride him.

That has to be really hard to have to 'let go' of a horse you've been working with for 6 months, we get so attached to these amazing creatures. That is also rewarding for you though, even if you don't get to enjoy the end result, you still made someone very happy. It's hard to come by good trainers nowadays.:sad: Especially when first buying a horse.

As for your horses, I would definitely try to keep things spiced up- go on some trails, do groundwork, maybe make some obstacles...keep things fun! 

We all go through a funk, I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Luce73

Sorry to hear about your lack of riding Sorrel! Hope things get better soon  

I fell in love with a mare at my barn 4 years ago, and next week makes 2 years that they took her to the countryside to have a foal. Foal was born last year, has ben weaned and she's back in training... at another stable. My facebook keeps getting filled with pictures of her at shows and its killing me that I cant go give her a hug! 

Hopefully I get to competing soon so I see her at shows at least...


----------



## SorrelHorse

Thanks guys. Yeah the 3yr old is just one train wreck after another. She was in light work due to lack of time to begin with, but then she injured her suspensory - We healed her up from that, rode her for about a month, and then she developed an abcess under her jaw and she had to be quarantined just in case it was strangles (Which it wasn't thankfully) and then come to find out she's still favoring her previously injured leg, and with so much muscle atrophy in it, it's going to be a lot of work to get her up into riding shape again. 

I'm doing our annual charity barrel race next weekend so that will help. I have not decided if I'm running yet or not since it's been so long, and producing plus running a race can be stressful - But we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I just can't quite nail down how long to leave the hoof boots on. He has rubs, but nothing raw just missing hair. I tried using vet wrap but that slipped. May need to use a sock next but not sure how that'd be any better.

Without hoof boots, he's so ouchy but I haven't tried him on soft footing since awhile... 

With boots, homeboy can do it all and he's so much happier. But still not very eager to go fast aside from when he's feeling buddy sour-y. I'm itching for him to be better. Vet is coming out to look at Sky Thursday morning. I'll be there

~~~

Finally moved into my dorm room, but everything is everywhere like a hoarder's house. Trying to fit everything in will be challenging, definitely trimming down on more stuff that was donated to me and/or was in my old dorm which was locked for the summer and was unaffected by the tragic event of two weeks ago. I got to snuggle with kittens at PetSmart today, which almost made me burst into tears especially when one decided to give me purry kisses on my nose. People keep telling me to foster or something but I just... I get so shaky and sick thinking about it. Like instant nausea. So I've settled on getting fish, and that plus thinking of how to redecorate and organize and maximize space of my new dorm room has me happily distracted.

And I just ate an entire bar of dove dark chocolate. Right after I ate a plate of 20 triple meat pizza rolls with my friend (made them for her because she was hungry and needed something quick... we both hadn't eaten yet).

I also managed to set off the fire alarm by showering. So some sort of fan and dehumidifier will be on my "things to save for and buy later" list.


----------



## Kaifyre

My man calls me "sweets" which I think is cute. I like pet names as long as they're not stupid. I think "love muffin" is a stretch though lol

-- Kai


----------



## PoptartShop

@Skyseternalangel, fish make great pets! They are easier to care for as well, depending on what fish you get though. I like Betta fish. I always used to have them...haven't in a few years, but I might get another soon, can't resist! Going to the pet store always makes me sad because I just want to buy the animals every time LOL.

I hope you settle in soon, it's hard being in a new room I'm sure. Mmm Dove chocolate + pizza rolls? Sounds like heaven. 
SO. Last night at the barn, one of my friends ordered everyone pizza...I was SUPPOSED to make chicken + veggies after the barn...but, the pizza won. Couldn't resist, so I'm going to just make the chicken tonight. I only had 2 slices of pizza. Mmmm! Was so worth it. Should've taken some extra slices to go, but I didn't want to be greedy haha.
@Kaifyre, sweets is definitely cute! I like that.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Sky, time heals all wounds - It is so soon after everything, that I wouldn't be able to manage something like a foster either - But, I do love fish - You'll have to share some pictures with us. Sending hugs.

I have an interview today at a classy, high-end restaurant - They only want a hostess, but the owner tells me there is room to become a server as well if I fit the bill. I don't NEED the job per se since I already have the horses and another serving job - But it will be hard to resist if the pay and tips will be better there, plus it's a more structured environment - The place I'm at now is just too laid back for me, and my personality doesn't do well with that.


----------



## Phantomrose

Good luck on the interview!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Hope your interview goes well SorrelHorse!

I'm excited, my boyfriend and I are getting ready to move in together and got a call from the new apartment tonight. We need to go sign some final paperwork tomorrow and there's a chance we'll be able to begin moving as early as Friday!! :O Thought we wouldn't be able to go until September so it was a bit of a surprise. Super exciting but also a bit nerve-wracking, I haven't packed a single box!


----------



## PoptartShop

Knock 'em dead @SorrelHorse!  Let us know how it goes, nothing wrong with some extra cash!

Ooooh that is so exciting @NavigatorsMom! Congrats!! Oh gosh, you better start packing. Signing the paperwork is super exciting too. Packing can be a bit of a pain but...it also helps you clean out what you don't need LOL. When I moved into my own apartment from living with my parents, I sure threw out trashbag after trashbag full of stuff. Woop!

Ugh. I woke up thinking today was Friday...then realized it's Thursday. Bummer.


----------



## PoptartShop

I didn't mean to post twice.  Ugh.


----------



## misstralala

Hi 20's ! 

Good luck with your interview SorrelHorse 
I just got one yesterday afternoon, so I know what you are going through! Fortunately for me, I had a job offer 2 hours later, I am so glad! 

Oh, and question: I will have to move my horse because the job in question is pretty far from the current boarding. Do you know how I could move him? I don't have a trailer and currently I know almost nobody in horse-field near my for now... 
Visited one boarding facility today, really nice but... the pasture is really closed to a electrical substation (literally over the fence), so I don't really know if I want to put my horse there...


----------



## Dayofhope

Hello! I'm new and am so thankful to find a thread of other people in a similar position (lack of time to ride). I am 21 years old and attending college several hours from home and my horse. I feel horrible because I barely see him anymore, and nobody rides him while I'm gone. 

It might be a few years after college before I can possibly house him again - IF I am ever able to. I am eventually planning to move across the country, so it really depends on the type of place my future husband and I are able to get. I know I should probably sell him, but every time I think about it, my heart breaks. I have had him for several years after a horse-less yet horse-crazy childhood, and he is quite literally my dream horse. He is perfect in that I would trust him to take good care of a novice rider, yet he is still spunky enough to give me a challenge when he thinks I need it.

Skyseternalangel, fish are great! I have one betta, three kuhli loaches, one snail, two ghost shrimp, and three corydoras in a 10 gallon tank. It's a bit overloaded in there (oops), so I'm actually about to switch to a 20 gallon. Those fish are all compatible with bettas, and it makes for a pretty lively tank. At minimum, though, bettas thrive in 5 gallon, cycled, heated, filtered tanks. If you are interested in bettas and have any questions, feel free to PM me.

Regarding significant other pet names...my boyfriend calls me Love most of the time and uses the name Sweetheart when I'm sad or he's saying goodnight. I usually call him Darling or Handsome. We have been together for a little over two years and I can't wait to marry him.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My boyfriend calls me Bub 

Day of hope have you considered leasing him ?


----------



## PoptartShop

@*misstralala* , congrats on the new job! Glad you didn't have to wait to hear back, because that can be nervewracking.
As for moving your horse, hmm...that's a good question. Some places will actually pick up your horse for you to move, I would keep looking around though. That electric substation may be a recipe for disaster, you never know.
You will find the right place! 
@Dayofhope, maybe leasing him would be a good option? It would benefit you and your horse, if someone were to ride him other than just you to keep him working since you don't really have the time?
The owner of the horse I'm leasing (which is also my trainer) is in kind of the same boat- she has no time to really ride him, and it makes her super happy knowing I am working with him and keeping him occupied! 

I am so happy it's finally FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TGIF FOLKS!


----------



## Luce73

YAY FOR FRIDAYS! 

Hope your interview went well @SorrelHorse! Congrats on the new job @misstralala and congrats on the new place @NavigatorsMom!!! 

I jumped last night and my pony was an effing freight trein, unstoppable, taking off a stride early etc. I stayed on and with some tips from my trainer i 'managed' him lol. Had some scary moments there, hope he is a bit more chill tonight! 

Tomorrow is my birthday!! There is some 'big surprise' something I had to keep my weekend open for, so I wont ride, but I'm EXCITED!! I'll let you know what it was next week lol.


----------



## Kaifyre

@Luce73 Happy birthday!! How exciting! : )
Fridays are just another day for me. I'm a conductor for the railroad and we're on call 24/7 unless we lay off, so here I am getting ready to go hop on a train again. One day is much like any other. : ) Oh, joy.

-- Kai


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Dayofhope said:


> Hello! I'm new and am so thankful to find a thread of other people in a similar position (lack of time to ride). I am 21 years old and attending college several hours from home and my horse. I feel horrible because I barely see him anymore, and nobody rides him while I'm gone.
> 
> It might be a few years after college before I can possibly house him again - IF I am ever able to. I am eventually planning to move across the country, so it really depends on the type of place my future husband and I are able to get. I know I should probably sell him, but every time I think about it, my heart breaks. I have had him for several years after a horse-less yet horse-crazy childhood, and he is quite literally my dream horse. He is perfect in that I would trust him to take good care of a novice rider, yet he is still spunky enough to give me a challenge when he thinks I need it.
> 
> Skyseternalangel, fish are great! I have one betta, three kuhli loaches, one snail, two ghost shrimp, and three corydoras in a 10 gallon tank. It's a bit overloaded in there (oops), so I'm actually about to switch to a 20 gallon. Those fish are all compatible with bettas, and it makes for a pretty lively tank. At minimum, though, bettas thrive in 5 gallon, cycled, heated, filtered tanks. If you are interested in bettas and have any questions, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Regarding significant other pet names...my boyfriend calls me Love most of the time and uses the name Sweetheart when I'm sad or he's saying goodnight. I usually call him Darling or Handsome. We have been together for a little over two years and I can't wait to marry him.


 

Welcome! I feel you on the whole being away from your horse. I was away from my guy for a few years when I was attending college. I was lucky that my father would take care of him, but he mainly sat in the pasture. Which he honestly didn't care, but I missed him like crazy! Our relationship also changed. Hero is a one person horse, and when I left for a while I believe he felt like I "abandoned" him believe it or not. I've been back for a while now and he just isn't as in your pocket as he used to be. He'll rather be out grazing instead of hanging with me which he always did before I left. I feel like I lost his trust when I went away. That's the biggest thing I regret about the college I attended as well as other things..LOL


But let me tell you .. time from here on out will be hard to find, with working full time, up keep on house, and everything in life makes it hard to have a lot of time with horses. Does anyone else miss being in school and having all summer to play with their ponies?? I sure do! LOL , I have 3 now so I try my best to spend as much time as I can with them.






This was my first week back to work after vacation. I'm so glad it's Friday , I can't handle sitting in my office, staring at the computer screen and dealing with grumpy patients much more.. LOL , but it's better then no job!


I was excited for this weekend to get some riding in buttttttt it looks like rain all weekend. Fantastic, I don't have an indoor. So i'll see how much riding i'll get in. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Luce73 aww happy early birthday!!!!!!!:happy-birthday8::clap: 
Wonder what's in store for you, let us know!  How exciting!

Seriously, this has been one busy/hectic work week...I'm so ready for 4:30. :runninghorse2:


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Luce73 said:


> YAY FOR FRIDAYS!
> 
> Hope your interview went well @*SorrelHorse*! Congrats on the new job @*misstralala* and congrats on the new place @*NavigatorsMom*!!!
> 
> I jumped last night and my pony was an effing freight trein, unstoppable, taking off a stride early etc. I stayed on and with some tips from my trainer i 'managed' him lol. Had some scary moments there, hope he is a bit more chill tonight!
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday!! There is some 'big surprise' something I had to keep my weekend open for, so I wont ride, but I'm EXCITED!! I'll let you know what it was next week lol.


Happy early Birthday!


Keep us updated on what your big surprise is!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I have a question.


How do I just tag someone in the post. I tried @ and typing name in but that's not the way I suppose since it didn't work lol


----------



## PoptartShop

HeroAndGunner said:


> I have a question.
> 
> 
> How do I just tag someone in the post. I tried @ and typing name in but that's not the way I suppose since it didn't work lol


Yeah, just type @ and their name (right next to the @). You have to type it out, it doesn't pop up automatically which is what I thought at first haha.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@PoptartShop


----------



## HeroAndGunner

ahahah it worked! Does it actually send a notification to the person? Or just shows it highlighted on the post?


----------



## Luce73

It will appear in the persons notifications too  

Thanks everyone for the early birthday wishes! I'm counting down the last 14 minutes of my workday before I can go ride and start the weekend!!


----------



## karliejaye

@HeroAndGunner it sends a "mention" notification to the person. Pretty nifty!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yes! It sends them a notification 'new post mentions' haha, I just got it! 

I have about 40 minutes left. GAH!


----------



## Audball

heading out to the barn again today! man this adulthood stuff really isn't helping my riding! Gonna bike there it's such a nice day, sunny and 20+ I've got an apple to take too!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Well that is pretty nifty!! LOL awesome.


I have 3 1/2 hours left blah


----------



## Luce73

I just got back from the barn and had THE most amazing ride  Moro was a very good boy today, nice and relaxed and listening, and we ended up jumping an 85 cm vertical and an 80cm OXER! WOOT!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@Luce73 Good birthday ride 


Do you have any idea what you surprise might be ? LOL


----------



## Luce73

HeroAndGunner said:


> @Luce73
> Do you have any idea what you surprise might be ? LOL


Beyond the fact I think we're going somewhere, NOT A CLUE! :confused_color::confused_color::confused_color:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Happy birthday!

It's been a rough two days for me and for Sky. His feet are not in a good place, wasn't able to keep our vet appointment, and was let down by someone I trusted which lead to Sky being in pain.

Just.... done.

But I went back to visit Mr. Purrpants again, the one that gave my nose kisses. This time he latched onto my face and gave me this look before nuzzling into my neck. His name is Hobbes and I'm definitely a bubbling mess when I hold him. 

Still focusing on moving my room around, unpacking, and getting settled before the fish or anything else happens. I haven't even bought a comforter yet. Or books...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> It's been a rough two days for me and for Sky. His feet are not in a good place, wasn't able to keep our vet appointment, and was let down by someone I trusted which lead to Sky being in pain.
> 
> Just.... done.
> 
> But I went back to visit Mr. Purrpants again, the one that gave my nose kisses. This time he latched onto my face and gave me this look before nuzzling into my neck. His name is Hobbes and I'm definitely a bubbling mess when I hold him.
> 
> Still focusing on moving my room around, unpacking, and getting settled before the fish or anything else happens. I haven't even bought a comforter yet. Or books...


Ah **** !


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Thanks all! It's exciting, we got our keys yesterday and were able to go in today and measure for furniture. Planning to go this weekend and deep clean, as it smells a bit weird and isn't as clean as I like. Not sure when we'll move, hopefully within the week!

Classes start this Monday and so far all I'm in are electives... which I need for my program but I'd really like to get my actual core classes out of the way! I'm sensing a lot of independent study this semester...

Going out to the barn in the morning to trim my barn owner's pony and hopefully ride Nav after. 

Hope things get settled for you soon @Skyseternalangel and sorry to hear about the rough times with Sky


----------



## misstralala

Happy birthday!

Great trail ride for me today, we tried the new hoofs boots and they are GREAT. Didn't move at all during the whole hike (and it was not a "slow" hike), wet or dry, on rock or grass, downhill and uphill. I am so glad with that !


----------



## Werecat

I'm sorry Sky, I hope your boy gets to feeling better ASAP!



misstralala said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Great trail ride for me today, we tried the new hoofs boots and they are GREAT. Didn't move at all during the whole hike (and it was not a "slow" hike), wet or dry, on rock or grass, downhill and uphill. I am so glad with that !


Awesome! What type are you getting? I'm about to measure my horse for a pair of Renegades.


----------



## PoptartShop

Sorry to hear @*Skyseternalangel* ...I hope things get better for your boy!  And for you! Picking out a comforter is so fun! Luckily it's still summer so you don't 'need' it right now LOL!
@*misstralala* , awesome, glad to hear you had a great ride!
@NavigatorsMom, congrats on the keys! Yeah, apartments do smell a bit odd when they're empty. Mine did...I was like...okay, need to fill this place & get it smelling like home. LOL! They do a good job cleaning it, but still they always smell a bit funky haha.

I am having a nice glass (or 2...) of wine right now, catching up on the Equestrian Olympics that I DVR'd (I know, I'm so late) this week while I was at work. Better late than never!

Going riding tomorrow mid-morning, so I beat some of the heat. Today wasn't too humid either though.


----------



## misstralala

@Werecat , I just bought Easyboot Gloves. They perfectly fit my horse hoofs, even if I think I will add a powerstrap (his hind feet always go very under him when he is cantering). 

It's like I missed some messages... Sorry for your hard time @Skyseternalangel , I hope the vet will come... 
I totally agree with @PoptartShop, apartments definitely smell weird the first times. When you put life in it (and furniture!) it goes better. The one I am with my husband right now smelled sooo bad that I diffused some essential oils when we moved!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Happy birthday! 


Towed my first float today feeling pretty good about it lol although was crapping myself to begin with


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well, I am trying not to freak out.

Had a fight with my boyfriend today. We have been together two and a half years and live together. Our lives are tangled together so much. I only work barely part time because I was basically housewifing it. I got so comfortable, and now I'm kicking myself, because every day we just get closer and closer to breaking up it feels like.

I have started looking for housing as a "backup plan". I so desperately want to make everything work out and be okay, because I love him still and I don't blame him for anything, but at the same time I have my doubts as to whether we are good for each other in the long term.

I am seeing a new counselor too and will be talking to her about it as well.

I don't mean to bring anybody down, it's just 1am and I don't know where else to vent out my feelings.

Where I'm going to find inexpensive housing in my area that will allow a dog, I don't know. sigh.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SorrelHorse said:


> Well, I am trying not to freak out.
> 
> Had a fight with my boyfriend today. We have been together two and a half years and live together. Our lives are tangled together so much. I only work barely part time because I was basically housewifing it. I got so comfortable, and now I'm kicking myself, because every day we just get closer and closer to breaking up it feels like.
> 
> I have started looking for housing as a "backup plan". I so desperately want to make everything work out and be okay, because I love him still and I don't blame him for anything, but at the same time I have my doubts as to whether we are good for each other in the long term.
> 
> I am seeing a new counselor too and will be talking to her about it as well.
> 
> I don't mean to bring anybody down, it's just 1am and I don't know where else to vent out my feelings.
> 
> Where I'm going to find inexpensive housing in my area that will allow a dog, I don't know. sigh.


I don't want to pry but can I ask what there fight was about ?


----------



## SorrelHorse

It's fine.

We have been having trouble figuring out household duties, I feel very undervalued for all the things that I do - And I don't say anything, I just do things like dishes, laundry, floors, cleaning in general. I replenish supplies like paper towels, soap, shampoo, cleaners, buy dog food and cat food, hay, etc. I care for all the animals, and the garden. Just household things. Now, he does more on the money side - I still pay all my own cell phone, insurance, horse board, medical, and gas in my car - But he pays rent and utilities, and then his own personal bills separate as well and does very minimal housework (Maybe dishes once a week, and he usually feeds the dogs at night when I'm at work).

Now, this is my big one - He has received FREE, intensive training on his horse for the entire time we have been together. That is easily a 600/month cost that he is not having to pay, ever, because I take her on as my share of "rent" in addition to all the other stuff I do. Our rent is 1250/month. I feel like that is fair, especially since this mare has been dangerous since the start. She kicks, rears, and is unpredictable but I work with her every day. If she was a client horse she would probably have been refused - But alas she is not, so I work with her anyway. 

But, we have an issue because he doesn't think I am doing enough. He works from home and gets stressed easily. He has a lot of OCD, like actually, and will lose his mind if things aren't just right. I get that. I try to make it so.

But at the same time, I work nights AND early mornings. During the middle of the day I try and take a short hour nap between jobs, and it's off again. I am so exhausted dealing with that.

I am also diagnosed with both depression and anxiety, and chronic migraines. All related. So sometimes I can't get out of bed to deal with things the way that he needs them, and he tries not to make it a big deal when I'm sick - He honestly does, he is a WONDERFUL caretaker and always brings me everything I need, but I can tell he is trying way too hard to keep it together sometimes.

He is wonderful, loving, and for the most part fair - But every now and then he has a meltdown about things being out of order, and it leads to arguments. This usually leads to me being anxious and overly defensive, which is my fault, but then he feeds on that and gets more freaked out, which freaks me out - You can see how that is a ticking time bomb.

There is no doubt that love is reciprocated both ways. It's just so hard living in a giant pool of mental illness, and on our good days we are awesome - Over the moon happy....But our bad days tend to be really, really bad where neither of us can work and there's a lot of yelling and crying from both of us and I just don't know how much longer I can deal with that, and I don't know if he can either, even though he won't say so.

So that's the theme. Who does what in the house, mostly, learning to cooperate without destroying each other.

I want to think we can learn. But honestly, it's been almost a year of frequent fighting. I just now started to make some major changes, like majorly controlling my tone and trying hard not to be defensive (with the help of my counselor) but it doesn't seem to be helping the situation at all.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Sorry if I overshare. I never did have a filter or the ability to remain discrete.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's really not unusual honestly, my partner and I have lived together for 3 years and he is the primary breadwinner. My partner pays almost 80% of our bills? While I pay the car/gas for the house and I paid off his credit card when I got my tax back. I am at uni full time so I can't work as much but I help out when I can.

It's hard when you live with someone different from yourself. I have depression myself so I know semi what it's like. 

We fight also it's just what it's like when you live with someone else. People think that living with your partner is all smiles and kisses and late morning wake ups when it's really just living your own life within another life. 

You really have two options make it work or separate IF you truly believe it's what you want. Sorry to be blunt :/


----------



## PoptartShop

SorrelHorse said:


> Well, I am trying not to freak out.
> 
> Had a fight with my boyfriend today. We have been together two and a half years and live together. Our lives are tangled together so much. I only work barely part time because I was basically housewifing it. I got so comfortable, and now I'm kicking myself, because every day we just get closer and closer to breaking up it feels like.
> 
> I have started looking for housing as a "backup plan". I so desperately want to make everything work out and be okay, because I love him still and I don't blame him for anything, but at the same time I have my doubts as to whether we are good for each other in the long term.
> 
> I am seeing a new counselor too and will be talking to her about it as well.
> 
> I don't mean to bring anybody down, it's just 1am and I don't know where else to vent out my feelings.
> 
> Where I'm going to find inexpensive housing in my area that will allow a dog, I don't know. sigh.


I hope everything works out for you. In your heart, you'll make the right decision. Definitely have to think about the long run, sometimes people end up going their separate ways. I hope that isn't the case for you. Hang in there! <3


----------



## HeroAndGunner

SorrelHorse said:


> It's fine.
> 
> We have been having trouble figuring out household duties, I feel very undervalued for all the things that I do - And I don't say anything, I just do things like dishes, laundry, floors, cleaning in general. I replenish supplies like paper towels, soap, shampoo, cleaners, buy dog food and cat food, hay, etc. I care for all the animals, and the garden. Just household things. Now, he does more on the money side - I still pay all my own cell phone, insurance, horse board, medical, and gas in my car - But he pays rent and utilities, and then his own personal bills separate as well and does very minimal housework (Maybe dishes once a week, and he usually feeds the dogs at night when I'm at work).
> 
> Now, this is my big one - He has received FREE, intensive training on his horse for the entire time we have been together. That is easily a 600/month cost that he is not having to pay, ever, because I take her on as my share of "rent" in addition to all the other stuff I do. Our rent is 1250/month. I feel like that is fair, especially since this mare has been dangerous since the start. She kicks, rears, and is unpredictable but I work with her every day. If she was a client horse she would probably have been refused - But alas she is not, so I work with her anyway.
> 
> But, we have an issue because he doesn't think I am doing enough. He works from home and gets stressed easily. He has a lot of OCD, like actually, and will lose his mind if things aren't just right. I get that. I try to make it so.
> 
> But at the same time, I work nights AND early mornings. During the middle of the day I try and take a short hour nap between jobs, and it's off again. I am so exhausted dealing with that.
> 
> I am also diagnosed with both depression and anxiety, and chronic migraines. All related. So sometimes I can't get out of bed to deal with things the way that he needs them, and he tries not to make it a big deal when I'm sick - He honestly does, he is a WONDERFUL caretaker and always brings me everything I need, but I can tell he is trying way too hard to keep it together sometimes.
> 
> He is wonderful, loving, and for the most part fair - But every now and then he has a meltdown about things being out of order, and it leads to arguments. This usually leads to me being anxious and overly defensive, which is my fault, but then he feeds on that and gets more freaked out, which freaks me out - You can see how that is a ticking time bomb.
> 
> There is no doubt that love is reciprocated both ways. It's just so hard living in a giant pool of mental illness, and on our good days we are awesome - Over the moon happy....But our bad days tend to be really, really bad where neither of us can work and there's a lot of yelling and crying from both of us and I just don't know how much longer I can deal with that, and I don't know if he can either, even though he won't say so.
> 
> So that's the theme. Who does what in the house, mostly, learning to cooperate without destroying each other.
> 
> I want to think we can learn. But honestly, it's been almost a year of frequent fighting. I just now started to make some major changes, like majorly controlling my tone and trying hard not to be defensive (with the help of my counselor) but it doesn't seem to be helping the situation at all.



I'm sorry you are going through this. I have depression and anxiety as well so I know life can be hard. I used to have chronic migraines that were debilitating but I thankfully found something that worked for me. Me and my Fiancé both work full time and both take care of house duties.. except when I had chronic migraines I just went to work and came home to sleep. And we try to keep everything 50/50. And pay for our own separate expenses. But of course that might change as we move into a bigger house with land as he has his own business and does make more then me. 


Are you able to go back to work full time? It's better to not depend on someone especially early in a relationship. Just be careful, I've seen a lot of this where someone feels stranded because they don't have money to afford to move out. 


Only time I'm thinking of going part time is when we start having kids, I'm not paying all that money to have people watch my kids when I can do it myself.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well, the working part time at my "normal" job doesn't include the training horses and the lessons,so I guess I misrepresented that in my emotional frenzy last night - But, I did make a bad decision regardless, because I have been spending so much money on improving our house and our vehicles and our horse trailer, etc etc, trying to be helpful that I do find myself in sort of a budgeting tight spot.

Now that it is morning, he is being overly nice to me. Like, ridiculously nice. He made me breakfast. He went to the store and bought me things he knew I needed for myself while I was giving my morning lessons. He's constantly leaving his desk to come and talk to me about basically nothing.

I guess I should be encouraged, that maybe he feels like he wants to work this out more, but it's just making me feel more sad. It's just way too many emotions right now.

But I have a clearer head today. Maybe with some thought, journaling, and looking at some options I can find out what I really want to do.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Raina, I am not so naive as to believe that it should be all sunshine and rainbows.

But how often is enough? Every week? Every other day? Every couple hours? Constantly?

I don't know. I don't know what I need to do yet.

I apologize for the vent.


----------



## PoptartShop

SorrelHorse said:


> Well, the working part time at my "normal" job doesn't include the training horses and the lessons,so I guess I misrepresented that in my emotional frenzy last night - But, I did make a bad decision regardless, because I have been spending so much money on improving our house and our vehicles and our horse trailer, etc etc, trying to be helpful that I do find myself in sort of a budgeting tight spot.
> 
> Now that it is morning, he is being overly nice to me. Like, ridiculously nice. He made me breakfast. He went to the store and bought me things he knew I needed for myself while I was giving my morning lessons. He's constantly leaving his desk to come and talk to me about basically nothing.
> 
> I guess I should be encouraged, that maybe he feels like he wants to work this out more, but it's just making me feel more sad. It's just way too many emotions right now.
> 
> But I have a clearer head today. Maybe with some thought, journaling, and looking at some options I can find out what I really want to do.


Wow, that's quite a turnaround! I hope today is better for you. Maybe he felt a bit bad so he's trying to be nicer/work on things. Exactly, you don't have to make any decisions right now. You will figure it out in time. The worst thing to do is make a decision when you're not sure, or when you are upset.

I really can't stand Mondays...I'm working late today because I'm so darn busy. Have to miss Zumba class which sucks, but I need the money. Working after-hours isn't so bad, nobody to nag! LOL.


----------



## karliejaye

Hugs, Sorrel. Living together can be rough! Have you brought him to any of counseling sessions? Maybe a couples session or two could help you two get on the same page.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Michaela, relationships are really hard. Sometimes the lack of communication, and even attempts to make it better, really backfires... but if you guys find a way to work through it (or not) it will work out in a way that I hope is best for you. 

You're such a hard worker, SO talented, and you endure so much emotional content. I just want you to be happy.

Maybe it's time to suggest a trainer for that mare of his. Kind of like how parents/spouses shouldn't teach their children/SO to ride, the same may go for horses..


----------



## NavigatorsMom

@SorrelHorse I'm sorry to hear you're dealing with this.  I'm glad things seem better atm though. Relationships really do take a lot of work, and it has to be a partnership. I don't know if you've considered it, but if these arguments seem to become more frequent you could try therapy together? It may help. 

I had my first day of grad school year two today and it was a bit stressful. I always work myself up too much over things like this and cause myself much more stress than I should. Looks like it will be an ok semester, though busy. However right now I have Tuesdays free which means I should have some extra time for work and riding.


----------



## PoptartShop

NavigatorsMom said:


> @*SorrelHorse* I'm sorry to hear you're dealing with this.  I'm glad things seem better atm though. Relationships really do take a lot of work, and it has to be a partnership. I don't know if you've considered it, but if these arguments seem to become more frequent you could try therapy together? It may help.
> 
> I had my first day of grad school year two today and it was a bit stressful. I always work myself up too much over things like this and cause myself much more stress than I should. Looks like it will be an ok semester, though busy. However right now I have Tuesdays free which means I should have some extra time for work and riding.


Aw, the first day is always the hardest. At least for me it was; it was a lot of excitement yet stressful at the same time because you don't know who you're going to have as a prof, and there's always new people. I hope it will be a lovely semester, try not to stress even though I know it's easier said than done. & HECK YEAH! More time for riding? Can't beat that!  When you're stressed, you can always go to the barn.

So, this morning...it turned out to be like 59-60 degrees F. A bit chilly, but I am NOT complaining- it's gonna be like 80 today & I can work with that. Glad I didn't step out of the house for once, wanting to die from the humidity haha.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Today I got my schedule and last semester I had some serious issues that lead to me being unsuccessful. Had you asked me back then how I felt I would say a failure but, everything happens for a reason and I had to remind myself of that. I failed by a mere 2.25% maybe I'm hard on myself but I know that I could of passed it. I'll be able to know more and understand better this time around. This semester I will still have full time course load but I also have 2 less classes which means more shifts (at work) and you got it... more barn time! I'm stoked to be able to spend more time with my new mare as this is something I feared being a college student, new job, single mom, recently separated, and I added a horse to the mix? I hope I can juggle like the circus cause I'm in for a trial and error of time management.


----------



## Dayofhope

Answering things from a few pages back...
@Rainaisabelle @PoptartShop I have considered leasing! I would have to research the process, but it might be a good option. Thanks for the suggestion! I've mentioned that idea to my mom and she is really afraid of the legalities. If the horse or if someone got hurt, who would pay for what, etc. I also mentioned it to my boyfriend and he was a bit confused because he thinks most leases are lease to own, which is not what I would want. 
@HeroAndGunner I'm sorry you lost the trust with him! I'm sure over time the relationship will be back where it was and growing stronger. 

---

I'm sorry you're going through that, @SorrelHorse. I haven't lived with my boyfriend yet, but will soon. I would say that communication is key. Try to view everything from the other's perspective, and then both of you try to do whatever you can to help the other. You are both doing a lot but have different roles, but it can work out. If you're honestly wondering if you should possibly break up (society today is a horrible mixture of "if it isn't working, break it off" and "work hard to keep the relationship going") I would recommend picking a date 3-4 months from now. If things are still going wrong, it's time to break up. But if things are going well, stay together. My boyfriend and I almost broke up in November and decided that if things weren't better by February 16th, we would be done. By December, things were great and have been ever since. I had fallen out of love with him and then back in love, which gave me hope that we can work through anything. Doing that also kind of helped us to think about the real possibility of leaving each other's lives and made us decide what we really wanted, while putting our issues into a long-term perspective ("if it won't matter a year from now, don't be upset about it).


----------



## PoptartShop

@WhimsicalMe, that's great to hear this semester should be more smooth for you. More time at the barn you definitely can't beat that. That's great news.  Good luck to you!!! You got this!

I'm PMSing like crazy today.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh, & @Dayofhope, you would write up the lease contract the way you want it I'm assuming, with all legal aspects. I'm not an expert on lease contracts but I have seen a few. Depending on what is in your contract that is, the owner is not usually liable for that. At least most of the ones I've seen. However, the owner does cover all vet/boarding/dental/farrier bills (the one I'm leasing from at least). The owner of the horse I lease also takes care of any ailments, like Redz developed a little bit of rain rot, she buys the topical stuff, I don't have to do anything but apply it. I see her concern, but that is pretty rare. Mothers always worry don't they! LOL. But I am also not leasing to own. If anyone's leasing your horse, they should know from the start that I'm probably going to work with Redz until he retires (he's 23/24). He's in great shape though! I'm also not bonded to the contract- if I want, I can cancel the lease any time. It depends on the barn though, some lease agreements are only for a certain term. I'd look into it but if not then no worries!  You'll find out what works for you! You're on the right track.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I guess I can introduce myself. I'm new to this forum but not new to forums or horses. My name is Jessi and I'm a single mom to one six year old, a nursing student in college and moved back to Canada three years ago in January from the USA. I have my daughter full time and she recently decided to give up Ballet to pursue horses (a dream I always hoped she'd have) a decision she made by herself with no push from me. I went about leasing a decent horse she could build her confidence on, when I rode him for the first time I loved him but I couldn't get over the leasing aspect of the horse industry. I too feared about injuries, vet bills, liabilities etc. So I began searching at horses for sale and hoping I found a lease to own or payment option. I found this mare and started corresponding with the lady, she was not wanting a lease as it would only prolong her needing a home. After conversing a bit turns out I spoke to this lady last summer when I was looking into leasing her Standardbred gelding (who she recently put back on the track.)


----------



## PoptartShop

WhimsicalMe said:


> I guess I can introduce myself. I'm new to this forum but not new to forums or horses. My name is Jessi and I'm a single mom to one six year old, a nursing student in college and moved back to Canada three years ago in January from the USA. I have my daughter full time and she recently decided to give up Ballet to pursue horses (a dream I always hoped she'd have) a decision she made by herself with no push from me. I went about leasing a decent horse she could build her confidence on, when I rode him for the first time I loved him but I couldn't get over the leasing aspect of the horse industry. I too feared about injuries, vet bills, liabilities etc. So I began searching at horses for sale and hoping I found a lease to own or payment option. I found this mare and started corresponding with the lady, she was not wanting a lease as it would only prolong her needing a home. After conversing a bit turns out I spoke to this lady last summer when I was looking into leasing her Standardbred gelding (who she recently put back on the track.)


Hi Whimsical!  That's so awesome your daughter decided to share your love of horses. What a small world huh, who knew it would be the same lady LOL! I hope everything works out with the mare!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My errand list for tomorrow hopefully I can get it all done..
Plaiting bands
hay
wash rugs + saddle pads/ 
oil bridle + clean bit/
pack car/ 
get sponges/ 
wash dogs
/ Inhand hat
/ pack bags/ 
fill up car/ 
check makeup / 
print out Roys rego+receipts/
get cash out/ 
put together dog food for buddy/ 
cut up carrots / 
make tandoori chicken / 
charge camera / 
tape/ 
glue browband/ 
Hendra cert
Muck stalls
Scrub water troughs
Sweep out tack room
Groom Roy 
Get manure bag


Sorry about the slashes couldn't be bothered getting rid of them


----------



## Dayofhope

PoptartShop said:


> Oh, & @Dayofhope, you would write up the lease contract the way you want it I'm assuming, with all legal aspects. I'm not an expert on lease contracts but I have seen a few. Depending on what is in your contract that is, the owner is not usually liable for that. At least most of the ones I've seen. However, the owner does cover all vet/boarding/dental/farrier bills (the one I'm leasing from at least). The owner of the horse I lease also takes care of any ailments, like Redz developed a little bit of rain rot, she buys the topical stuff, I don't have to do anything but apply it. I see her concern, but that is pretty rare. Mothers always worry don't they! LOL. But I am also not leasing to own. If anyone's leasing your horse, they should know from the start that I'm probably going to work with Redz until he retires (he's 23/24). He's in great shape though! I'm also not bonded to the contract- if I want, I can cancel the lease any time. It depends on the barn though, some lease agreements are only for a certain term. I'd look into it but if not then no worries!  You'll find out what works for you! You're on the right track.


Thanks! Does the owner still have the freedom to ride him as she wishes, or does she surrender that freedom to you in the contract?


----------



## PoptartShop

Dayofhope said:


> Thanks! Does the owner still have the freedom to ride him as she wishes, or does she surrender that freedom to you in the contract?


You're welcome. Yes! We have it set up that I ride Tuesdays, Wednesdays (Wednesday is my lesson), Thursdays, & Saturdays. She usually rides him Fridays & Sundays if she has time. She's my trainer and she's very busy. However, if she isn't riding those days then I can ride those days if I'd like to. Mondays the horse's 'day off' so nobody rides that day.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I'm still sitting here waiting to see what @Luce73 's surprise was! lol


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle, that is a LOOOONG list! Oh my! I hope you can get it all done too...I think you'll have to wake up early to at least get a head start on things. Fingers crossed it all gets done!

I'm so stoked for my lesson tonight. I've been working with Redz in canter circles, and working with my seat to control the rhythm...he's been doing so well, doesn't want to 'shoot off' like he was at first. Getting to know each other and building that trust plays a big part in it. I hope I can canter around the entire arena today! Wish me luck!  We're also going to work on some more jumping! I haven't been able to ride in like 4 days because he was a little sore from a saddle fit issue and I also was busy so I guess it worked out lol.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have rode my horse two times this week which I am happy about. Hopefully that trend continues. 

I am tearing my hair out planning for this benefit barrel race that Andrew and I are producing this saturday. It's going to be fun there's just so much to do.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have gotten 7 of the things on my list done


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Accidentally signed up for 22 credits, I've cried a total of 8 times in two days, three times in public, and my dorm room is still unpacked and a mess but I have a plan to make it classy and awesome despite being small.

Oh and I have a pending kitty adoption??????


----------



## PoptartShop

@SorrelHorse, that's great!!!  That'll be so fun! Please post pictures!
@Rainaisabelle, hey...7 is better than 0. You can do it!
@Skyseternalangel, awww 22 credits is a lot but it will be worth it. You'll get done quicker too, and a good cry (or 8) is always good. I hope the stress you're experiencing goes away soon. I'm sure it's hard to deal with everything.  Kitty adoption?? Say what?! 

WELL...my lesson last night went very well! So proud of Redz. Even after being off for like 4 days, he was as good as ever. We did a lot of serpentines around the ring at a trot, which was a good warm-up for him. Also worked on more canter circles and canter-to-trot transitions. He did really well, as did I. Even worked on my sitting trot a bit. Needless to say, I'm sore this morning. LOL. I also did some trot poles and counted- 3, 2, 1, pole. Need to get my rhythm going.
I'm going to ride him again after work today, and work on more stuff. Yay! 

I wish it was Friday though...but today shall be a breeze at work. My office manager is on vacation today & tomorrow, & my boss hasn't arrived yet either so, more forum time hehe!


----------



## jgalejs

Taking my 2yo to his first show tomorrow! 
I've never shown a horse in hand, and he has never been out, so we will see what happens. 

USEA Future Event Horse, here we come! 

Is it bad that I REALLY WANT A RIBBON?! 

He is the first horse I've owned and I haven't been out to a recognized competition for about 10 years


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww good luck and have fun tomorrow @jgalejs! He is so cute!!! It'll be fun showing him in hand.


----------



## Werecat

Best of luck @jgalejs! 
@SorrelHorse, cheering for you! Looking forward to hearing about how your event went! As for the depression and anxiety, I completely can relate. I have stomach issues that are exacerbated by my anxiety and sometimes it's overwhelming for myself and those around me.

I think I've finally found the dosage and medication that balances the depression, but anxiety is still present but attacks only occur when I have to travel or put in a situation that I really am nervous about.

I dragged the pasture using the new home made harrow Jessie made (friend who owns the farm) but it still needs fine tuning. I think more weight and a stronger back end will make it perfect. It did quite well and going about 9mph got the entire pasture dragged in less in about an hour.  Saturday we spray for weeds, I can't wait until that's done because I've been dreading it... I'm the spotter, bleh.

Works been insanely busy, but I've been lurking the thread and reading all the posts!


----------



## Luce73

HeroAndGunner said:


> I'm still sitting here waiting to see what @Luce73 's surprise was! lol


Lol UUUPS! I was waiting to get the pictures sorted to post about it, but we went to an amaaazing place with horses and a castle (where we stayed the night INSIDE of one of the rooms ). There was LOADS of good food, all you want pony rides (half an hour, you could gallop a bit if you wanted), Folklore dancing and gaucho riding shows, tennis courts, table tennis and pool tables, free bicycles to explore the surrounding land and a gorgeous park!! link: .:: La Candelaria ::.

BEST BIRTHDAY EVER  Adding some pics here


----------



## PoptartShop

OMG I'm so jellllly @Luce73!!! Wow. That's one of the best surprises anyone can get. So beautiful. A real-life castle too. Amazing! Sure you won't forget that birthday ever. Omg I wanna live there LOL


----------



## SorrelHorse

So I want to share because I'm kind of proud of us.

Here is the phone-designed app that Andrew made for the barrel race we are producing.

Right now it's just pre entry draws, but soon there will also be late entries, and live updates on fast time and estimated time until your number in the race to run, and you can do it all on your phone!

Next year he is adding the ability to sign up for the race from a phone or tablet as well, so we could have two ipads at the sign up table and people could select their race, horse, etc and either pay on the tablet or pay cash/check to the table.

I am pretty excited, it is going to make this a lot easier.

http://hopelive.andrewkrug.com/


----------



## Luce73

SorrelHorse said:


> So I want to share because I'm kind of proud of us.
> 
> Here is the phone-designed app that Andrew made for the barrel race we are producing.
> 
> Right now it's just pre entry draws, but soon there will also be late entries, and live updates on fast time and estimated time until your number in the race to run, and you can do it all on your phone!
> 
> Next year he is adding the ability to sign up for the race from a phone or tablet as well, so we could have two ipads at the sign up table and people could select their race, horse, etc and either pay on the tablet or pay cash/check to the table.
> 
> I am pretty excited, it is going to make this a lot easier.
> 
> Run4Hope Barrel Race Live Updates


Thats awesome!!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Can you imagine if all horse shows had this ability? It would be so much easier, instead of dealing with pen and paper and a hundred lines of code in Excel.


----------



## Luce73

SorrelHorse said:


> Can you imagine if all horse shows had this ability? It would be so much easier, instead of dealing with pen and paper and a hundred lines of code in Excel.


If you need a developer to help work this plan out further and make it available publicly as a tool for other show organizers let me know, app development is actually my day job  You are on to something here!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Luce73 said:


> Lol UUUPS! I was waiting to get the pictures sorted to post about it, but we went to an amaaazing place with horses and a castle (where we stayed the night INSIDE of one of the rooms ). There was LOADS of good food, all you want pony rides (half an hour, you could gallop a bit if you wanted), Folklore dancing and gaucho riding shows, tennis courts, table tennis and pool tables, free bicycles to explore the surrounding land and a gorgeous park!! link: .:: La Candelaria ::.
> 
> BEST BIRTHDAY EVER  Adding some pics here




Wow that looks amazing!!!! I glad you had a great birthday!


----------



## PoptartShop

@SorrelHorse, that is pretty neat!! I like it. Would definitely be much easier if every horse show had that. Pen & paper is so years ago haha.

One more hour of work, then off to the barn I go.  Can't wait to do some more work with Redz tonight since my lesson went so well last night. And...

HE BOWS (of course, if you give him carrots). It's so cute! It's a good stretch for his back too. My trainer taught him this years ago! He also kisses if you tap your cheek  

Thought I'd share!


----------



## Luce73

@PoptartShop Thats so cuuuute!!! 

It seems you tend to be off work half an hour after me lol, I'm out in 20 minutes and off to my lesson


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you!  
Yeah I get off at 4:30 (EST). Sooooon enough LOL.
Enjoy your lesson girl!:cowboy:


----------



## Luce73

Lesson went great! Still have a crazy racer on my hands but he seems to calm down if I ride calm so we got a slightly-closer-to-normal-speed course in before calling it quits today lol. At least we know he's loving his new shoes (the farrier came out today)

@jgalejs good luck at your show tomorrow! Let us know how it went  

Post-training sunset picture


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@PoptartShop That's awesome work with Red!

I'm making a dream list of equipment I want to buy. Someone tell me they do this... I can't be the only one. Literally a pen and paper at hand with name, websites/stores, price, color etc.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww you guys look awesome @Luce73!!!  So cute!
I can relate to the 'racer' thing...Redz is an OTTB and whew, he still has the track in him haha.

Last night, I had to share the arena with like 4-5 other people...Redz was showing off a little bit. He's such a show-off sometimes. LOL, I was like...dude, focus on me! We did a little pole jump and the first time, he jumped it like it was 5ft...show-off! Then I did it a few more times and he was like okay, fine, I'll be good haha.
@WhimsicalMe, yup! I think that is so fun. We can dream haha!

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!


----------



## Luce73

@WhimsicalMe I do that!! Mostly by sending links to my email to avoid buying stuff. I'll be like 'I should buy this before I forget the link' And then 'I dont have money, I'll send myself the link so I can buy it later' and then, 3 months later when I'm cleaning out my inbox, 'I forgot about this link, its cool but I wouldnt buy it now...' 

A great fix for impulse buying!! 
@PoptartShop lol! Sounds like Redz and Moro would like each other LOL! Lets not have those two meet, I'm sure they'd just get each other more wound up! 

ITS FRIDAYYYYYYY


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Today is the day she officially becomes mine! I'm lit with anticipation!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Michaela,

Patent that app.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Luce73* , flying to Argentina right now!! LOL jk. Omg, they'd probably race each other hahaha. That's too funny.

YES FRIDAY! AND PAYDAY for me...but it's mostly going to bills. What else is new?! I'd love to buy some new clothes for fall, but...can't right now. Urgh.
@*WhimsicalMe* congratulations!! Such a great feeling. <3 She is so beautiful!


----------



## Luce73

@WhimsicalMe Congratulations!!! We want pictures!


----------



## karliejaye

I love all the happy riding pics you guys have been posting. I'm having a real rough time selling right now, but your happy pics remind me that I'll get there again one day


----------



## Luce73

I HAVE THE BEST PONYYY    









(and after my lesson I went running and caught my first Ponyta on Pokemon Go while walking home LOL!)


----------



## Phantomrose

Neat video of you and the pon pon!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've adopted two kittens.....


----------



## Luce73

Skyseternalangel said:


> I've adopted two kittens.....


Pictures or it didnt happen!! :biggrin:


----------



## smellymelly

Hi guys. I'm 26 and new here but I thought I'd jump into this thread since horse talk is the reason I joined the forum. I made my intro in the meet the community page if you want to check it out. Otherwise I'll just be lurking and joining in the conversation here and there  

Here are my babies


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome smellymelly

My room is dark, I'm working on it


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome smellymelly
> 
> My room is dark, I'm working on it


OMG !!! Look at the kitten


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Aw I love kittens. Here is my Luna (left) and Pixie (right)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> OMG !!! Look at the kitten



The second kitten is hard to see but she's on the far right eating her breakfast


----------



## Phantomrose

Aww kittens! Kittens are the cutest creatures!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww congrats Sky!  So cute!!!!!!! Names??

Happy Monday everyone...I have the Monday blues. I'm entirely exhausted. Stayed up late last night to watch the finale of The Night Of.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Last week off before college starts again (and first grade for my daughter) I decided to treat myself to a week off from work (I make my own schedule so it was easily done)

Woke up to Mini Me wanting to go riding (bless her heart!) but we don't own a horse yet so we shall have to wait. Can't blame her I bought her paddock boots, a helmet, and purple half chaps so that she can start riding now and we haven't settled on a horse. Poor girl!


----------



## Werecat

Aww congrats on the adorable kittens, Sky!

We just got two barn kittens about 3 weeks ago. They came from my friend's brother's cat who wasn't fixed (tsk, tsk). Mom was a bob tail so some of the kittens were born that way, so Tig's tail is natural, no accidents happened to him.  They are getting neutered on Thursday, so hoping their recovery goes well! I've never had an outdoor only animal (outside of horses), so it's definitely new for me, but my friend is handling the post surgery stuff. They luckily don't leave the paddock/pasture area and spend almost all of their time playing inside of the barn. 

They both have become lap cats, I sometimes spend more time with them than the horses... actually scratch that, lately I spend more time playing with them than working with the horses. Oops lol. Barn chores tend to take up most of my horse time lately and the kittens are such company when mucking and doing other monotonous jobs.


----------



## PoptartShop

Soooo adorable the kittens are. Omg! Can't handle all the cuteness.  

I haven't been to the barn since Saturday because I've been so busy, but tonight after work I'm going to see my Redz! So excited. Even though it's only been a few days, I feel like I haven't ridden in forever. LOL is that weird??? I'm like...it's only been a few days Allison, relax. 

It's in the late 80's/early 90F's this week too. I wish the heat would simmer down a LITTLE & it would just be like...75-80. It's just the humidity that gets me. I can deal with the 'heat'.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I tried the whole barn cat thing but it didn't work out to well. I adopted two cats at a shelter through the "barn cat program" , basically cats that are more anti social and don't fit the requirements to be adopted out (whatever those are) . So I adopted two cats, the shelter gave them away for free. The cats had all their vaccines and were already altered. They of course had me fill out paper work and everything , and describe my barn and so on. I thought it was a great program! Giving these cats a real chance at life!


So I brought my two beauties to the barn. A grey Tabby and a Russian blue. Kept them in an enclosed area for 2 weeks, fed them at the same place, and waited until they got comfortable. Finally after the two weeks It was time to let them out of the enclosure and have the run of the barn. It would be awesome for them!


*NOPE NOPE NOPE* .. they took off and I never saw them again. I feel bad. I wonder what happen to them.. but I tried to give them a good life.. LOL
.
I have a saddle fitter coming out to look at my saddle on my main guy today. He seems agitated under saddle no matter if he is just being lunged or ridden. So it will be good to have someone check out the saddle so I can eliminate it as a problem that might be making him aggravated and go on from there.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Honestly @HeroAndGunner I have nightmares about saddle fittings, I can understand!

I'm so wanting to go out and see this gelding I'm considering buying but the weather is horrid and my car needs a new part so I shouldn't be driving out of town. Bah!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@WhimsicalMe haha I know! It's so annoying! I took a saddle fitting class a few years ago when I was in college but I have to say I didn't really pay attention. It was a requirement for the class I was taking, Now I'm kicking myself in the butt for not paying good enough attention as well with a lot of other classes.. My dang 18 year old self that thought I knew everything!


Anyway I'm glad to have a professional take a look and give me a refresher!
I have a feeling my saddles are to narrow by my horse's withers... but we shall see if she thinks the same.


----------



## SorrelHorse

A friend of mine got bucked off her horse at a camp yesterday and broke all the ribs on one side, punctured her lung, and broke her foot. She is in ICU still.

It's a humbling reminder. She is an awesome horsewoman. Sometimes I forget how powerful horses can be.


----------



## Kaifyre

Can't even tell you how many accidents and near accidents I've had with horses .... usually just when I decided a horse is "fine" and that there's "no need to be on guard all the time." 8 years ago I was loading a horse in the trailer and he had a panic attack, knocked me over and I wound up staring up at his belly as he stamped and stomped and generally had a fit inches to either side of me. I still have nightmares about it, but both of us walked away with nary a scratch. Big beautiful beasties they may be, but they're also frighteningly powerful and, let's face it, their brain is the size of a walnut. lol I love them still.

-- Kai


----------



## Skyseternalangel

They're getting along better each day


----------



## Werecat

I'd love to update Bear's journal but been so busy and having a hard time lately writing things that aren't too wordy and boring when it comes to explaining stuff. lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm quite concerned about Roys lameness, can't seem to pinpoint whether it's in the foot or possibly shoulder


----------



## WhimsicalMe

It's back to school next week for this area so I can understand not having time.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*sky*sternalangel, they are so cute!  Glad they're getting along.

So, yesterday after work, I went to the barn. I didn't end up riding because it was about to storm. Instead, just lead Redz in his halter around the arena. Did some bonding, & even worked with a tarp. At first, he was like no...I'm not walking over that. Then he finally ended up walking over it. I was like YAY!! LOL. Then I trotted next to him and then made him halt. He halted right away. He's sucha good boy.

It's raining right now, but I'm hoping the rain stops by the time I get off work for my lesson.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@PoptartShop sounds like you still had some good quality time with Redz and I hope the rain stops for you!


Soooooo I've realized I've been so absorbed with getting my Quarter Horse good under saddle which is really not going any where that I completely stopped working a lot on ground manners and training from the ground. *face palm* He is back to having absolute no respect for me. So I'm going to take a few steps back in training and not rush anything. Time is hard to come by right now but I must not rush my horse's training.


----------



## PoptartShop

@HeroAndGunner, awww. I know it's hard not to 'move too fast' because it's just so exciting to do training and work with them. But you are doing the right thing by taking it down a notch.  You will get there!

Thank you! The rain has stopped, it's just cloudy/muggy out. I can deal with that, but my hair is just gonna frizz up LOL!


----------



## Saskia

So I thought I'd run something past you guys. 

Where I keep my horse there is this girl and her mother with their first horse.. and they're lovely and have the best of intentions. However so many times I am having to bite my lip to not go over there and give them lots of advice. I've assisted when asked, and tried to help out in conversations etc but I don't want to be one of those annoying forceful preachy people. 

Anyway I was thinking about starting a blog aimed at people with their first horse. I've looked online at there are some articles of things to think about when getting a first horse or basic info but nothing specific or detailed. So I was thinking I could start something where I have a list of topics and just kind of introduce each of them overtime to create a mini data base for first horse owners. 

Basic stuff like why not to leave halters in paddocks, a bit of info about dentists, a bit of info about farriers and shoeing/trimming, stuff on choosing and using the right rug, basic importance of saddle fit, choosing what hay and how to feed, using aids like spurs, choosing a bit, riding out - nothing super in depth, I might include links to more opinion and technical articles as needed, just giving people a good space to start in to explore the horse world because I am really surprised how little so many people know. And sure they could google all these individual things and find a wealth of information but really people don't know enough to know they have to google. 

I don't know, what do you think?
@HeroAndGunner

What I do is make sure I lead my horse a bit each time I see him, usually it's just 100m from the paddock but I make sure he respects me at gates, I stop and start again a couple a times to make sure he is keeping behind my shoulder and anticipating my movements, might yield his hind around a bit to go through an opening, back through a gate or something etc. I find in these times I can keep in check any testing he does. It's not solid work for a disrespectful horse but constant maintenance of his manners!


----------



## Kaifyre

@Saskia that's a great idea. You're absolutely correct, a lot of newbies don't know enough to know they need help in an area, and the sort of thing that comes with experience and time can in the meantime turn someone's lovely well-mannered horse into a four-legged demon spawn. Go for it, you'll be doing a great service to first time horse owners everywhere. : )

-- Kai


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Awesome idea ! I'd be happy to help out with that!


----------



## Saskia

Cool!

Do you have any name ideas for it?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> Cool!
> 
> Do you have any name ideas for it?


The beginners guide to owning a horse?


----------



## Saskia

Today was good! Finally rode my horse... I have been pretty unwell lately and have no idea what is wrong with me so it was good to get out again. 

Feed has really dropped off in the past month where I am. Usually my horse lasts all winter without supplementary feeding. This year though it was pretty bad and one time I took off my horses rug after a week of rain and he had dropped a bit of weight. He was a bit skinnier than I like and I am used to but he wasn't underweight, so either me or my boyfriend have been going out to feed daily, which involves sitting with him for two hours or so while he eats. It's pretty terrible though, some horses there aren't being fed at all. One horse today was really skinny, like quite worryingly so, like body score of less than two. My boyfriend actually told me about it last week, he saw the owner and chatted with them and mentioned something about their horse looking skinny and their response was something like "grass will be back in two weeks, not worth buying hay now". I saw them today riding this horse, and then they had like three handfuls of hay for it which they just dropped in the group paddock and then left. I'm so mad about it. I have kept my horse there for over a year and this was the first time I had seen these people. 

I've actually been feeling not sure about mine and my horses future. I have had him for over three years now and I am not sure what it is that I want to do with him. I really like him and we get along great and he ticks every box on paper... but I don't like riding him. His paces are choppy and I have back pain. He's too wide and my ankles/legs hurt on him. He hates arena work and loves trails... and I have very little interest in trails at all. Every now and then I put a few weeks or a month or two of work into him and it's struggle working with him in the arena. I want to refine and he just wants to meander. It's just never pleasent. 

Still, I don't want to sell him. He is so easy, never goes lame, keeps weight on great, can ride after three months off with no issue, quiet, friendly, fun on the ground, excellent temperament. I adore him. Ideally I would keep him as a friend horse, I've been trying to get my boyfriend into riding and he is quiet enough for beginners to ride if supervised. And I dream of buying a taller, narrower horse with nice, comfy movement that tolerates arena work quite well. Except I can't really afford the upkeep on two at the moment. Next year I should be working and it should be an option... but there is always that voice in my head saying: "shouldn't you be saving for a house, don't you need a new car, what a waste of money a horse would be when you hardly seem to ride now". I find it so hard to justify the costs. 

So yeah... that's the end of my current situation rant


----------



## Werecat

@Saskia Happy to hear you got to ride! Hope you get to feeling better asap as well! I tell myself that sometimes the money I spend on my horse slows me down just a little bit with getting my property paid off quicker so I can get a building loan. Because I'm just making my monthly mortgage payments vs. paying down the principle, I am stuck living with my parents for a while longer. Thankfully I adore my mother and living at home isn't too stressful. I had to get a loan for enough acreage to have horses, so to me it'd be counter productive to sell of my horse when the whole reason I am living at home longer was to be able to have horses, lol. I guess what's important is what makes you happy as long as its not detrimental for planning your future. Maybe in a year you'll have work and will have the financial ability to reassess your situation for a more ideal outcome, I.E. being able to keep current horse and get second more suitable horse for the riding you plan to do.

So I rarely ever go away, the few times a year I do, it's about 6 hours away to visit my sister in Indiana, and usually my parents are here with me, as they are right now. Long story short, we're here until Tuesday. I get a call today that my horse is sick. My friend who takes care of the horses in the morning is covering my evening routine, and our friend who owns the farm has family staying with him, one of which used to be a vet tech before moving out this way. She noticed Bear's nose running last night and having trouble chewing his feed. This morning they said his left cheek was swollen and think he has an abbess in a tooth or potentially had a stick that got lodged in his gum causing swelling and discomfort (his face in that area apparently is sore to the touch). I'm 6 hours away, it's a holiday weekend, and I'm trying not to get overly stressed about it, but all I can think about is the infection getting bad and spreading, or him losing teeth, etc. I have another friend works at TSC and I messaged him to see if he can get some penicillin and some syringes since my friends would be able to administer the antibiotic which would buy us time until I can get back into town to see him to the vet. I am just worried.  Last two times I came out here I was dealing with stressful situations with my horse back home.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Purritos


----------



## PoptartShop

@Saskia, glad you had a nice ride! 

@Skyseternalangel OMG that is the cutest thing ever. 

I've been so busy this weekend between riding, BBQ, etc. haven't had a chance to get on here but hello folks!  Redz in his nakey glory LOL! 

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend & staying safe!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Love the purritos, Sky!

Things have been so busy here! Boyfriend and I finally got all moved into the new place last week, but we're still in the process of organizing and getting settled. It's been great so far, but I'll be happy when it really feels like home - that always takes me a while! But, we got the washer and dryer fixed, and it's starting to smell normal so that will happen soon enough. 

Nav is lame and we aren't sure why, couldn't even get a straight answer for the vet. If it doesn't clear up with bute and rest within the next three weeks then we'll have to try blocking nerves to isolate the lameness and then xrays... really hoping it doesn't come to that. I'm sad that he's hurt of course, but I'm also disappointed because we've had some perfect riding days lately - low-mid 70's and sunny with a nice breeze. Wish I could have done some riding! 

Hope you're all having a nice labor day!


----------



## Werecat

The more and more I speak to endurance riders and watch videos, the more and more I want to start conditioning for rides. In reality even though I've been taking lessons for jumping (not on my own horse), my own horse is best suited for something like endurance, even if it's just the low milers. I've already found out that my area has a lot of AERC rides in places we already ride at or around, all within an hour or two. In reality I'd have to get my friend involved which I doubt will happen because her horse is a bit older with hock issues, but I can still condition and maybe when the time is right get my own rig to go to events with. It's exciting to think about and talk to people who are into it, it's something I can realistically do.

On another note, went on a Labor Day Shopping spree and ordered a new Tipperary helmet for trail riding (my IRH helmet was way too hot to use on trails, and I'll shamefully admit I've not been wearing a helmet and have had some close calls and am done testing my luck), new gloves & lead rope to go on my saddle that all match my new saddle pad (all a deep purple). Can't wait to get home even though I'll miss my sister terribly, but I miss my horse and my friends too.


----------



## Saskia

It would be pretty exciting to get into endurance @Werecat 

Don't let transport issues or whatever get in the way - there is always a way around it if the time is right.

Its exciting about the move @NavigatorsMom

Its a worry about the lameness though :/ 

I'm looking at buying a Thinline saddle pad, anyone have any feedback on them?


----------



## PoptartShop

Back to work today...boy, was it hard to get outta bed this morning. But, at least it's only a 4-day work week right?!! Happy Tuesday everyone! 

Can't wait to get outta here and RIDE!!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

*Warning brag post!*

I was extremely happy with my Quarter Horse this past weekend. His training has been improving after feeling like he was "stuck" and it has just been a joy.

On Saturday some of my Fiancé's family came down to see the horses. About 8 different people rode my Quarter Horse (Gunner) and he was an Angel. After all the pony rides I finally was able to work him, and was really impress how good he was compared to the last ride we had. He was just more relax and responsive and aiming to please. I wanted to get to bed early as we were trail riding the next day.

(A little back info on Gunner) I know about 5 years ago my step aunt's friend bought Gunner from an auction. Whenever I went trail riding with them Gunner was always the lead horse. Well after a while they stopped riding Gunner and threw him in a tiny dry lot by himself for 2 years. Then I acquired him and he hasn't been off my farm for 1 year and a half. So Sunday was going to be his first trail ride in quite a few years.

He loaded on the trailer like a dream and off we went. We got to the state park and he settled in nicely. We got the horses tacked and off we went. My friend's mare did not like being in the lead so Gunner and I took the lead. And man I forgot how much he LOVES trails. He was a power house pushing through the trails, thou he still listen. We worked on a few transitions in the beginning to make sure he would come back down when I asked him too. Which he did marvelous. He navigated the uneven terrain like a pro. Did the water crossings easily with no objection and was overall just amazing. I can't believe this was how he was acting on his first trail in 4 years! We did 21 miles in 7 hours, It was a cool day and the horses didn't get overly hot. Gunner only lathered a bit on his neck when we did some trotting to try to cover some ground, but even then he cooled down quickly.* I was just very proud of him!* Our goal is to compete in Endurance for the 2017 season, so we have started the training.

It was extremely rewarding to have such a fantastic trail ride!

I gave him yesterday off and going to ride him tonight. It's another beautiful day to ride!


----------



## PoptartShop

Gunner is so gorgeous.  Looks like a handsome man! Brag all you want! So cute.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He's such a handsome fellow. What a great adventure


----------



## HeroAndGunner

*@*PoptartShop and @Skyseternalangel thank you so much! He is a nice little horse, learning to love him more and more. He's a lot different then my Thoroughbred but I'm learning to love all my horses for who they are and not compare them. Which I did a lot in the beginning when I first got Gunner... LOL


The things I used to dislike about Gunner are the things that I adore now. Weird how that works...


----------



## NavigatorsMom

@HeroAndGunner sounds like an awesome time! 
@Saskia I just started using an Ultra Thinline pad. At least I think it's the ultra, it's just the super thin pad meant for shock absorption. I've only gotten to ride in it a couple of times since Nav became lame but I noticed a difference in the feel of the saddle during those rides. Will have to use it more to see how it affects Nav.


----------



## PoptartShop

28 more minutes than I can see my horse!!!  
I swear, the best part of the day is going to the barn. RIGHT?!!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

@PoptartShop have fun!! In about 28 more minutes for me I have to go to campus for my long Tuesday evening class  But, I get to go out and see Nav and give him his medicine right after that. So I'll make it to the barn eventually!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

The most amazing professional I know here ever just agreed to be Sky's farrier!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait!!!!!!!

Also he's getting seen by a different vet once farrier looks at his feet.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I guess I'll join in on the chatting. Wasn't sure if I should post here or in the 30s forum since I am closer to 30 than 20. But Hi! I'm Jessi. I'm the owner of a new AQHA gelding by the name of Jackson.

There's tons of pics of him all over the forum so I'll save you from my biased adoration of him.


----------



## Werecat

@WhimsicalMe welcome! I've only got a few more months in the 20s, so I get it haha. I'm going to go browsing around the forum to find pictures of Jackson now. Congratulations!

Getting ready to go meet my friend to take Bear to the vet. Hoping it isn't anything serious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop

Good luck with Bear, @*Werecat* ! Hope everything is okay.

Yesterday's ride went well. So funny though, it got close to feeding time, me and my friend were riding our horses in the back field to do some hill work, and...we went into a trot, then he went full GALLOP!! LOL! I slowed him down and turned him into a circle, he listened of course, but whew. Got a bit excited in the field! He was ready to GO! I feel like he's more happy now that the weather is getting a bit nicer and not scorching hot.  AND he got his feet done yesterday. He was a happy boy!

Tonight I'm going to do some more jumping with him.


----------



## Werecat

@PoptartShop Thanks so much! Glad you had an exciting ride!

Sooo the vet was stumped. He had his teeth floated in January but since he's been dropping food and the vet couldn't see or feel any issues along his gums or teeth, he still floated his teeth just enough to potentially iron out any points that may have been forming. The swelling on the side of his face that my friends said were there over the weekend is gone, but he has a huge egg size and shaped lump on his tongue  Which could explain food dropping/difficulty eating at times. He isn't sure what it is, but was able to confirm it didn't feel at all like a tumor. Could be a bug bite or some sort of cyst. He said keep a close eye on him, and in a few days-week, call him back if nothing has changed and he will consult with the University's vet and refer me to them. *sigh* I am PRAYING it's just a bug bite.  On a happy note he didn't think it's causing him any pain. I asked him if it could be a pulled muscle, and he said it's quite possible.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So Roy isn't leaving lol


----------



## jgalejs

@Werecat, mouth problems are the worst. We saw a horse that had somehow partially severed his tongue from underneath. No wonder he was cranky, losing weight and misbehaving.

Jak and I had a wonderful time at our first FEH competition. 

He was by FAR the most developed looking 2yo (and also the smallest). Had loads of fun


----------



## Werecat

@jgalejs, gorgeous horse! And yes, I am worried  He has been dropping globs of food and just overall not getting better as far as his chewing feed goes. He has a normal appetite and his weight hasn't changed at all so, I'm guessing it isn't really causing him pain, it's just in the way and makes him a sloppy eater. Anyway, calling vet on Monday to see what our next step will be. I am still thinking it's some type of cyst.


----------



## Werecat

Video of what Besr's been doing when trying to chew feed :/





I'm not riding him right now, even with a hackamore. I think it's affecting him beyond just his head. He throws his head when riding and shakes the saddle, even when walking without me on him when tacked up. Saddle was fitted in May, but vet doesn't think it's the saddle that caused this.


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope you figure out what's going on with Bear.  Poor guy. Let us know how the vet visit goes please! @Werecat
@jgalejs, wow. Jak is so cute! He sure looks older than 2 LOL that's so adorable.

So, last night I tried this wine...the brand is 14 Hands...Hot to Trot, and...it was a red blend. I like red wine (not too dry though, it has to be a bit on the sweeter side), & sadly I was disappointed!  It had a weird aftertaste. Ugh. I'll stick with what I always get I guess. It was something to try cause it was horsey-related LOL.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@PoptartShop If I drink wine it's usually Barefoot wine, but really i'll drink anything. But I will note the 14 Hands might not be a good choice! LOL


So at my job we do rotational Saturdays, so this week is my Saturday to work. Which means today I get a half shift woooo. I work till 1:30 and have a fantastic afternoon planned with my ponies.. 


I also have my saddle fitter coming out to try some saddles for my QH this evening since my saddles are all too small. Hopefully one will fit. My QH has a very short flat back and no withers so he really needs a saddle with a 8 in gullet, FQHB, and a skirt no long then 26 inches.. and it has been a pain to find.. The saddles that were trying tonight are 850 dollars.. so at least I'll be getting a nice saddle! 


But I have this junk trailer I've been trying to sell and the saddle owner said she might consider trading the saddle for the trailer.. so that might be the path I'll take because I want this trailer gone so I can hunt for a nicer one lol


----------



## Werecat

@PoptartShop thank you  I'll keep you all posted. Also I like 14 Hands cab quite a bit haha. Had a little less "burn" than Dark Horse's, haven't tried the Hot-to-Trot though.

@HeroAndGunner Good luck on the trade!


----------



## PoptartShop

@HeroAndGunner, SAME! Barefoot or Yellow Tail are my go-to wines. I think I'll stick with them.
That sounds like a fun weekend ahead. Glad you'll have some barn time finally.  One of those better fit! Fingers crossed! Good luck, I hope all good news.

Maybe if I'm feeling up to it I'll try the cab but I'm so skeptical now lol @Werecat. Gah!

Work is so busy today, but it's going by slow...unfair? I think yes.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@PoptartShop Alright getting more technical my absolute go to wine is barefoot wine pink moscato.. I've always loved that pink wine for some reason. That's of course if I decide to dink wine over beer. And thanks! I really want to get a good fitted saddle!


We just had someone retire last week.. I was sitting there thinking is it my time yet? LOL I know I'm just an early twenties baby but I just can't stand working your life away to afford a BASIC living... by the time i'll be able to retire i'll be to old and tried to do anything I wanted to do in the present but can't afford nor have time to do..


----------



## PoptartShop

That was the first wine I tried- & I still like it!  It's really good in the summertime. Or the White Zin is also good. This summer I've been drinking the Barefoot Pinot Grigio, it's pretty yummy chilled. But once it gets colder out...red it is haha.

LOL same here. Ugh. I'm gonna be 25 next month, & I'm like...not trying to just work & pay taxes forever. We can do it...gotta enjoy it now because we'll be 55 before we know it haha.
I don't even know what to do for my 25th.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@*PoptartShop* the struggles of doing what you want to what you need! LOL


Do you have any ideas what to do for your birthday? I always think I'm going to do something great but then never do. I mean my 21st birthday was a total bust when it came around! and that's suppose to be such an exciting birthday! LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, my 21st wasn't all that either. 
I was thinking just getting a few of my girl friends together (quality, NOT quantity! I don't have loads of friends LOL) & going out somewhere fun maybe to a club or something. Nothing too crazy but...I wanna have a good time! Plus drinks haha. 

Or something else ugh. Not sure yet. Usually by the time it comes around I'm like...meh.
I would LOVE to go to Miami but I can't afford that, so that's outta the question haha.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Oh my I am the same way, not many friends here either. I have trouble getting close to "friends" just because a lot of people aren't really genuine. LOL Or my few friends are really into partying right now and always want me to go out. But I'll rather chill at home with my pups and Fiancé or ride horses instead of going out all the time spending a bunch of money on drinks. So I would say a lot of me and my friends are at that cross road.. Which happens and it's fine. I'm more of a loner anyway/


I'm excited because I get off in about 30 minutes and my TB's new hoof supplement came in from smartpak! See my TB was my first horse and right now he is unsound with back issues so he's just a pasture puff but poor dude always needs extra care with weight, hooves, skin problems...lol


Then my QH is my main riding guy and he is a tank and needs nothing special.. *knock on wood* lol


but I will take any of my TB's problems over anything more serious any day lol.


I've been thinking lately how in my 10 years of horse owning I haven't had a bout with colic yet... I'm starting to become a little paranoid like the time is coming.. that sounds odd I know.. buttttt I can't help but think that.


----------



## PoptartShop

HeroAndGunner said:


> Oh my I am the same way, not many friends here either. I have trouble getting close to "friends" just because a lot of people aren't really genuine. LOL Or my few friends are really into partying right now and always want me to go out. But I'll rather chill at home with my pups and Fiancé or ride horses instead of going out all the time spending a bunch of money on drinks. So I would say a lot of me and my friends are at that cross road.. Which happens and it's fine. I'm more of a loner anyway/
> 
> 
> I'm excited because I get off in about 30 minutes and my TB's new hoof supplement came in from smartpak! See my TB was my first horse and right now he is unsound with back issues so he's just a pasture puff but poor dude always needs extra care with weight, hooves, skin problems...lol
> 
> 
> Then my QH is my main riding guy and he is a tank and needs nothing special.. *knock on wood* lol
> 
> 
> but I will take any of my TB's problems over anything more serious any day lol.
> 
> 
> I've been thinking lately how in my 10 years of horse owning I haven't had a bout with colic yet... I'm starting to become a little paranoid like the time is coming.. that sounds odd I know.. buttttt I can't help but think that.


Me too. I ALWAYS stay home with my Netflix, & some popcorn. Or I see a movie, that's about it. I'm not a huge partier either, I actually prefer staying home. But for my 25th I wanna do something exciting hahaha. I'll figure it out.  If not then...I'll just have a nice dinner & enjoy my Netflix.
Awwww yay!!  I love TB's. Lucky you...I still have over 3hrs to go lol. & yeah, colic can be such a nightmare. :sad: I hope it never happens!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Of course do something exciting for your birthday! There is nothing wrong with that! You won't be in your twenties for long hehe. Oh and 3hrs is better then 8hrs.

I have gotten hooked on Heartland again on Netflix, I watched it back when it first came out and lost interest but I restarted it actually enjoying the show. Really one of the more realistic horse shows IMO... but of course it has some of the "how does that even happen?" moments. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

OMG that's crazy you said that...my friend at the barn told me about it yesterday, I was going to start watching it tonight! 
I can't wait to start it!  There's like 7 seasons right? So I'll be hooked haha.


----------



## Werecat

I loooove Heartland! Watched the entire series twice.  I work from home so I need Netflix to keep me company, so "watch" a lot of series while work. More like listen, but I love Heartland. 

Consulted with vet again today and he thinks Bear and I need to be evaluated by a trainer. He doesn't think the behavior issues when under saddle (head slinging, shaking, etc) has anything to do with his mouth and potentially is a bad habit that has been escalating but would like a trainer to be involved. I soon will be evaluated by the vet with Bear under saddle so he can get a better idea of what is going on beyond us just explaining. He also suggest I switch back to a bit, but one that has a curb chain. The knot he assured me is no where near where the bit would lay and isn't causing him pain. The food dropping now is the only symptom he has that anything is wrong, besides how he acts under saddle. :/ Luckily he chews his hay/grass just fine as I was concerned it could potentially cause a build up and cause colic.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@Werecat I haven't been following this thread that much and just saw the video of your horse chewing.. When did that start and what other things does the horse do?
@PoptartShop yessss Netflix has 7 seasons of Heartland! There are two more that aren't on there yet and I must read that will be doing a 10th season. Why did I not stay hook to this show? LOL

So I tried the saddles tonight with my saddle fitter, And they were alright. I really liked this big horn but it was so heavy and I eventually want to do endurance with my boy, and want something a bit lighter. I don't want an endurance saddle just yet... but need a western saddle to work for a while...


----------



## HeroAndGunner

double post


----------



## PoptartShop

I didn't have a chance to watch it last night, seeing as I didn't leave the barn until 10. The new mare they had brought had a vet check visit, and she will have to go back to the rehab/rescue facility (they're great people) as she won't be stable enough to ride and we don't have the money to handle all the vet care...she must've had a bad back injury when she raced, and she has a bad front AND hind end. She was also a broodmare back then, something could've happened during her pregnancy. Not something that's easily fixed...she may have to just be a pasture horse for the time being at the rescue until someone can fix her up. I wish her the best though, she has such a sweet disposition. Definitely going to go visit her when we can. She's only 8, it's a shame.

Anyway, I rode Redz last night and he is SO happy. I think because of his new joint supplements, and the weather improving. So jolly...a bit too happy though. He jumped a 2ft pole like it was a 6ft. LOL! I was like woah there buddy, don't kill me now haha. Can't wait to see him tonight.  

AHS's new season starts tonight too...I CAN'T WAIT! (American Horror Story)


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Awh it sounds like Redz is feeling good! You gotta love that!


My QH is off on the left front, I'm hoping it's just due to this cut he has on his fetlock. The cut was starting to heal but after doing a bit of riding it broke back open and seems tender. So i'll baby that for a bit, let it heal up and see how it goes. 


I've never gotten into AHS it usually takes a lot for me to get into a tv show lol/


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Roy and I have a show ons Saturday which should be interesting I'm doing Any other registered breed gelding and showmanship which is a western thing but I thought I would give it a try as its all for fun anyway and it's for charity so ! But my western outfit is spectacular lol


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@Rainaisabelle Good luck! It should be a blast! Post pics if you can.


Last weekend I was suppose to go to a show but got sick and had to skip it, thou I was really looking forward to is!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

HeroAndGunner said:


> @Rainaisabelle Good luck! It should be a blast! Post pics if you can.
> 
> 
> Last weekend I was suppose to go to a show but got sick and had to skip it, thou I was really looking forward to is!


I'm sure I'll have heaps of photos just hoping my partner takes some good ones this time ...


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, each season is different, I know some of them weren't as good as others. I just like how it's the same actors but different roles/a different theme each time. 

Good luck @Rainaisabelle!! That sounds so fun, you've taken a lot of time to prep so I'm sure it will be a blast. 

I feel like my allergies are slowly, but surely turning into a sinus infection or cold...seems to be worse today. Just sneezing a ton. My coworker is battling a sinus infection (at first it was allergies too), I hope I don't get it. Ugh. I'm so miserable when I'm sick.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

PoptartShop said:


> Yeah, each season is different, I know some of them weren't as good as others. I just like how it's the same actors but different roles/a different theme each time.
> 
> Good luck @Rainaisabelle!! That sounds so fun, you've taken a lot of time to prep so I'm sure it will be a blast.
> 
> I feel like my allergies are slowly, but surely turning into a sinus infection or cold...seems to be worse today. Just sneezing a ton. My coworker is battling a sinus infection (at first it was allergies too), I hope I don't get it. Ugh. I'm so miserable when I'm sick.


Honestly no... Until Friday last week I thought my horse was going to be retiring lol


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL oh hush, you got this!  It'll all be worth it!


----------



## Tazzie

Rainaisabelle said:


> Roy and I have a show ons Saturday which should be interesting I'm doing Any other registered breed gelding and showmanship which is a western thing but I thought I would give it a try as its all for fun anyway and it's for charity so ! But my western outfit is spectacular lol


Lol, here you could do showmanship in English attire. I've seen it done, and we'd do it if I felt like it :lol:

Werecat, I hope maybe my friend can help you out! She's pretty darn good with figuring these Arabs out. I'd suggest my best friend, but she's near Louisville. Little far for an evaluation :wink: though, if you just needed training for Bear, my friend could potentially cut you a deal. But I know you'd much rather someone work with you and Bear together! Either way, Chelsea is good at what she does!

And sorry all for not having been around much lately. Been a pretty devastating time. Not going into details here, but you can find details in my journal.

Anyway, hoping the chiro fixes Izzie so I don't have the demon mare I had Monday. She did what I asked, but with excessive ear pinning. She's on a great diet and her saddle fits. So something is either out, or she's being a massive witch. We will find out Saturday...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am currently eating egg drop soup (<3) while my kittens rustle and tustle about. I'm taking a little break from physics, it was frustrating me because without writing down everything (which I'm not doing for an online quiz) it's really hard to convert everything right.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy and I have a show ons Saturday which should be interesting I'm doing Any other registered breed gelding and showmanship which is a western thing but I thought I would give it a try as its all for fun anyway and it's for charity so ! But my western outfit is spectacular lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, here you could do showmanship in English attire. I've seen it done, and we'd do it if I felt like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werecat, I hope maybe my friend can help you out! She's pretty darn good with figuring these Arabs out. I'd suggest my best friend, but she's near Louisville. Little far for an evaluation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though, if you just needed training for Bear, my friend could potentially cut you a deal. But I know you'd much rather someone work with you and Bear together! Either way, Chelsea is good at what she does!
> 
> And sorry all for not having been around much lately. Been a pretty devastating time. Not going into details here, but you can find details in my journal.
> 
> Anyway, hoping the chiro fixes Izzie so I don't have the demon mare I had Monday. She did what I asked, but with excessive ear pinning. She's on a great diet and her saddle fits. So something is either out, or she's being a massive witch. We will find out Saturday...
Click to expand...

That would be the dream! What I'm wearing technically isn't western except for the hat but I have to wear long sleeves/jeans or long pants and a western hat.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I hope the chiro visit goes well and fixes whatever it is. Maybe just a minor adjustment! Chiros are lifesavers.
@Skyseternalangel, I've never had that before. Sounds interesting...hmmm! Omg, Physics is like no joke. I don't blame you for taking a little break. I'm sure your brain is fried lol.

Does anyone ever get a song stuck in their head, that they honestly haven't even heard in YEARS? Lol, like why!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Hey ladies!
So work is dragging on and I'm missing the horses! So show me your horses! 

Here are mine.

The bay is a 2002 Thoroughbred I got off the track in 2009, he was my first horse and will never go anywhere. As of now he's retired from riding due to some unsoundness issues but he's my first love. His name is Hero

The palomino is an unknown everything horse. We think he's 7-10 years old and a Quarter Horse cross with maybe some walker. He is a very obnoxious fellow but I love his quirks. His name is Gunner - Golden Boy

And last but not least is the companion mini. He's unknown about everything as well, but we think he's around 10ish. He just enjoys eating all day in the pasture. His name is John Deere - JD


----------



## PoptartShop

@*HeroAndGunner* they are sooooo cute!!!! Love the pictures!! 

Here's Redz. He's a 23-yr old Chesnut OTTB (trust me, he doesn't THINK he's 23!).
Here's some of him just hanging out, & one of him all tacked up 
He always has his tongue out, well for the most part LOL. He doesn't have any top teeth which is why, he had to get them removed awhile back because he had some teeth issues. He's happy and healthy! <3 I love him!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@PoptartShop Redz is so cute! You gotta love those TBs! Did you look up any of his information back when he raced? 


I'm lucky because I'm still friends with Hero's old owner/breeder and have met his dam and sire and many of his siblings. It fantastic. I know a lot about his early days, just sucks with my other two because I know nothing of them prior to me.


Does Redz have a "color scheme" .


Hero is royal blue or red. Gunner is purple, and JD is green.


----------



## PoptartShop

I know, I'm a sucker for TB's!!! Thank you!  Good question, I've actually been meaning to get in touch with my trainer, she actually owns him (she's very busy, just got a new job and doesn't have much time to ride like ever, so I'm really helping her out with him, I have full lease) and get that tattoo written down so I can take a look!  

He does have a color scheme! He has a purple halter, but as for the rest, RED! LOL, ironic right! Red splint boots, he also has another bridle that is red and also blingy like the brown one. It has red reins and everything. Have yet to get him a red saddlepad, I usually use my white one.

So cute they are, yours are so photogenic too.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'll jump in I have a bay 12yr old TB called Roy, he sold for 140 000 at magic millions and won 130 000 while racing apparently lol


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@PoptartShop Yessss get that tattoo written down and do some investigating! It's really interesting looking at race record, pedigree, charts, and etc.. but I'm a horse racing nut! Do you know his race name?


and Thank you, I love my little herd, thou when I get another horse I'm leaning towards getting a mare. The two bigger geldings had a hard time with each other at first. Actually it was mainly the TB because he is so dang dominant. LOL


Hey we should maybe add each other on FB I always love more horsey friends on there! lol


----------



## PoptartShop

TB gang over here!!! LOL. Roy is such a handsome boy!
He looks great in blue, too. That's definitely his color.


----------



## Tazzie

I only have like a bazillion pictures on here of her :lol: Most are under saddle though.

Izzie (Written In The Stars) is a 6 year old registered Half Arabian mare. I bought her as an UGLY yearling (see her journal for reference) and have done all the training on her. We are currently schooling Second Level Dressage, showing First Level. And showing the Arabian circuit. She loves my kids too 

We are very clearly royal blue :wink:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Izzie is gorgeous !!!
And yes TBs are my business lol I'd like to get another one once I finish Uni and then semi retire Roy. Id love to retrain them on the side ! I think that would be extremely fun


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie omg what great pictures! Izzie really is so beautiful. I love it!  The blue is fantastic on her too. <3 Lovely!
@HeroAndGunner, I will!  Definitely need to do some research. She told me his racing name once, I forgot it. I'm going to message her now and see when she'll be at the barn next so I can get the info! <3 His show name is Tavern Talk though, which is pretty cute!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'll jump in I have a bay 12yr old TB called Roy, he sold for 140 000 at magic millions and won 130 000 while racing apparently lol


Ooooooo He is beautiful and big bone <3


My boy was a homebred for his old owner and he only made $56,331 in earnings.. poor guy..lol


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@Tazzie Izzie is gorgerous! 
My next horse I'm going to look at Arabians, I'm starting to get into endurance, and as you probably know they run the sport.


----------



## Tazzie

Arabs are fun :lol: get some flak for it (including from my former trainer/boss; I had said I didn't go looking for her, and she said she's grey, a mare, and Arab, which is not what she would have picked.) But my current trainer (and the one I had before her) LOVED her. Loved how much heart and try she has in her. She's basically me in horse form, which can be extremely frustrating, but she's my baby. I love her to bits. Kids love her, hubby loves her, she's family. And her walking through the creek was with my husband. Whenever we go for a trail ride, he calls dibs on Izzie since Peppy is slow :lol: the one of me on her bareback though will always be my favorite picture lol

But thank you guys  that mare is my heart. I threaten to sell her at times, but I never could. I have a mile long list of people who have said they want her if ever we got rid of her. She's staying put :wink: so instead they are trying to lay claim on a foal from her instead :lol:

As for Facebook, I add people I like talking to :lol: I put up a lot of stuff about my kiddos/where we are, so I keep it on a good lock down.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@Tazzie I just went over and looked at her yearling pic. I had a little laugh when you showed the picture of her that you got only a few days before bringing her home and was second guessing yourself. She was awkward but turned in a beautiful mare.


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL she definitely made a nice transformation!  

Well...my boss said I can leave early, because it's kinda slow & the phones haven't been ringing too much, I've gotten a lot done...looks like I'll get an hour head-start to the barn!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here's Sky


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sky is so majestic! 


I think I'd like another TB after Roy or an Irish sport horse


----------



## Tazzie

HeroAndGunner said:


> @Tazzie I just went over and looked at her yearling pic. I had a little laugh when you showed the picture of her that you got only a few days before bringing her home and was second guessing yourself. She was awkward but turned in a beautiful mare.


She was very awkward, and stayed that way for a while :lol: I just kept saying I'd turn her into a little trail horse that didn't need to have gorgeous conformation :lol: but thank you! I love her 



PoptartShop said:


> LOL she definitely made a nice transformation!
> 
> Well...my boss said I can leave early, because it's kinda slow & the phones haven't been ringing too much, I've gotten a lot done...looks like I'll get an hour head-start to the barn!!!!


She definitely did! And yay for going home early!! Have fun at the barn 

Sky is so handsome!!

I'm sitting drinking my blue seagrams because blah. Nick is working late *sigh* I *should* be doing laundry and folding it and cleaning. But I don't want to.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yes! It was awesome getting a head-start to the barn. 
Had a lovely ride. We cooled down in one of the big fields, he was so good.
My favorite view.  Pretty sky too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Second opinion vet coming out to give Sky the ol' lameness exam. After 3 months of lameness. Which my vet chalked up to sore feet.

Sure.


----------



## Werecat

I am at my absolute wits end with Bear. It's like one day it's manageable and we have a great ride, then the next day he's just awful when he just sees the saddle blanket. He busted my new saddle tonight and I am just livid. I was saddling him and it all was going fine minus him doing his normal jig that we've been working on, and he decided he had enough and pulled back so hard he landed on his but ONTOP of my saddle (I never got a chance a cinch it), and crushed the cantle. These are serious MASSIVE holes in his training and I'm sick of it. I wanted a close to "finished" horse I could get, and I don't have ANYTHING near that. My BF I really think doesn't understand what I wanted out of a horse when he said Bear would be a great match for me. That or he didn't realize Bear was so green, or maybe he really does need proper refresher training, but I don't know what to have them refresh because I don't truly know! Regardless, he is a dream horse on the ground, but he is NOT the riding horse I wanted. I cannot afford to replace saddles every time he decides he doesn't want to work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He needs to see a trainer, ASAP, before you get hurt. That or start at 0 with him, which is a lot of work but will be safer.


----------



## Werecat

My friend who owns the house I board at has started working with me and him. He has experience with breaking horses and does behavioral issue stuff and has gotten some results with Bear. The real issue is, Jessie (my friend) can hard tie bear and saddle him, etc. but he works full-time and only has time in the evenings and when he can on days off; and same with me  I guess I'd need a trainer that can focus their time just on Bear, and then with me and Bear. I have to get him to respect me. He'll hard tie for Jessie (my friend), and he can saddle him up all day, but if Jessie isn't there, and I do what Jessie shows me, Bear will set back and not mind me. That's why he pulled today, because it was just me with him and he tried to move back, and I was asking him to step forward to go back where he was, and he decided NO, pulled his head down, bumped it on the barn, then pulled back so hard he landed on his butt, on top of the saddle until the knot came loose (I didn't want to do a full blown daisy chain, just a single breakaway knot).


I would love to work with a trainer. Tazzie gave me the contact info of a girl 2 hours away. While that's far and would be hard for me to go out there to work with her and the horse, it may be worth a try. I feel so torn right now. I was so mad at him tonight I couldn't see straight. My friend was working with him on pressure while I was trying to cool down, but I couldn't get over him crushing the saddle. If it wasn't a new saddle, I may not be so upset, but I got to ride in it maybe 15 times and that's being generous. I know a horse is a horse and they all have their quirks, but had I known he had these types of issues I wouldn't have agreed to take him. :/


----------



## Tazzie

You can call me Katie here :wink:

Chelsea would be a good bet though. I wasn't sure how close she'd be, but essentially her entire barn is Arabs. She knows how they work and think, what makes them tick, etc. She has a few in that she's working on unraveling their training right now. I do think she'd be worth it. My best friend would be a good choice too, but if Chelsea is 2 hours away, Blair will be a lot further. Between her and her mom's boyfriend, I'm betting they can get Bear figured out. Chelsea is used to getting horses trained to go into her lesson program (pretty much all Arabs or half Arabs in her program), so I do think she'd be a good choice.

I am sorry about your saddle though  and I understand. When you want something you can just hop on and ride, and then you wind up with something that needs a lot of training, it will certainly lead to disappointment. I just hope we can help get him figured out for you.

And last night was miserable. Last night was the funeral for Nick's cousin. It was beautiful seeing all the love in there for him. We went up to say our hellos to Nick's aunt and uncle. I hugged both of them, and turned to look at Nick. He was crying in his aunts arms. Which made me then lose it. All of the siblings to Davey were lined up (with their spouses/significant others), and we slowly made our way through. I held Davey's older sister for a while and just bawled. I'd been holding it in, but I know she hasn't. But seeing Nick and I cry triggered all of them. It was a very slow pass through all of them. He was so young. It just hurts.

The mass was beautiful. We are Catholic, and normally Catholics don't allow the mass and burial if the death was suicide. Where they found this priest though I don't know. The line I remember the most was "No death is denied forgiveness." I was very thankful he was allowed to be buried with his great grandparents and his older brother (who passed during childbirth).

Funerals in general are hard. Going to a funeral for a 20 year old is even harder.


----------



## PoptartShop

So sorry @Tazzie.  That must have been really hard. I would've lost it right then and there too. It's terrible.
@Werecat, I agree- definitely go see a trainer. Even though it's 2hrs away, it may be quite worth the drive. Don't want him to hurt you or anything.

Last night I didn't ride, instead just did some lunging with Redz. He's really good at it...we also did some tarp work- he almost got over it, it's a start!  After feeding I hungout with him in his stall before turnout, & he was being so sweet. He kept licking me & nudging against me. So adorable. Tonight I have plans to go see a movie, so I won't be riding but tomorrow I'm definitely going to. The weather is getting nicer for once, not so dang humid. 

Happy FRIDAY!


----------



## Werecat

Hugs @Tazzie, I am so sorry you're going through this  It's always devastating to lose someone you love and care about, sometimes even more so hard to accept when they're so young and it's so unexpected. My thoughts and (another catholic here!), prayers are with you, your husband and family.

I called the trainer you suggested and left a voice mail, then started talking to other people who reached out to me to give referrals to trainers who specialize in arabs. I was put in touch with a woman who shows Arabs on a national level who is willing to work with me and lives about 45-50 minutes away, and she is also reaching out to her contacts for me for a professional trainer. Her first suggestion based on what I explained to her was his potential for having ulcers and I think she may be on to something but I'd have to consult my vet on it and will first thing Monday morning. After reading and looking at videos, he shows signs of sensitivity around his ribs and under his belly, but it's more of a tickle like when a fly lands on him than discomfort. His withers and back show no signs of any soreness or tickling. This has crossed my mind before, because he came from a situation where he was on crap feed (potentially a sweet feed) and was under weight and was in that situation for over a year and a half.

Tomorrow I am taking my saddle to the repair shop and seeing if they can help me. Hoping they can, I quit stressing about it and overall am in a MUCH better mindset today than I was yesterday. 
We worked with Bear tonight and had a very successful session and a lot of it is I think had to do with me changing my attitude and relaxing. I think he feeds a lot more off of my energy than I realize. I updated my journal with what we did today, and I feel so, so much more confident that he can be the horse I need him to be. It was all ground work and pretty basic stuff as suggested, but I think that's exactly what he needs.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So copied from my personal thread. I am so angry you guys.

My previous (expensive) vet service came out and they found Sky to NOT have sore feet albeit one spot with a stone bruise, and to be POSITIVE on his stifles, with possible positivity on hocks and his SI joint.

Basically, I was right and was made to feel like I was paranoid and crazy for thinking hind-end lameness as well as cruel for having him barefoot.

Ugh.

So he got stifle injections, and we'll see how he is. He may need the other ones down the road just so that he is covered, because I'd rather him have a cushion of HA (the expensive $200 per vial stuff that mimics joint fluid, instead of the generic steroid) than be without and lead to more issues.

So he's on stall rest for a few days. I went to see him this morning at 5am and he was chipper and so happy to get more hay and a nice clean stall. Then I hand-walked him around the property, yes even over gravel, and he enjoyed that change a lot.

*So TLDR*; I was right, I know my horse and know when he's not doing okay. Don't let others bully you into doing nothing, it's your money to spend and your horse on the line.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Also my horse did NOT get shoes. The farrier who is an expert in her field yet continuously looks to learn and has an open mind said Nu uh do not need. And that his feet are great.

So there.

But we may get composite shoes down the road once his feet are in balance and whatnot to cut down on stone bruises because his paddock definitely is very rocky towards the front


----------



## Werecat

@Skyseternalangel That is so infuriating, but I'm glad you finally got the answers you need to move forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's good that you got some answers Maggie! 

The show went better then expected and I had a lot of fun even though it was stressful! Roy was very well behaved and I am super proud of him!


----------



## Werecat

Rainaisabelle said:


> It's good that you got some answers Maggie!
> 
> The show went better then expected and I had a lot of fun even though it was stressful! Roy was very well behaved and I am super proud of him!


That must be a great feeling.  Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Werecat

So happy I have things to update my journal with on Bear! He has been GREAT these past two days, seems willing to learn etc. and I've been tackling things with him I've always wanted to do but never had the know how or confidence to try, but my friend has been amazing in helping me through this. She's actually a new friend, the niece of my buddy we board with, but she knows her stuff and is wonderful with me and Bear. She just moved to town and got a job with our vet, so I'm hoping she sticks around! Trying to help her find a place to move her horse up here currently. We're hoping our friend across the street will consider boarder her mare.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Skyseternalangel, I am glad you got some answers finally. I hope the SI injection works, people swear by those! There's a horse at our barn that we think may need to get that too. I hope it works for Sky & he will get some relief.

@Werecat, that's great to hear he's doing better. & it's even better when you have a friend to help you. Yay!!

I had a good ride yesterday. Redz was in a really nice chill mood. We did some flatwork, just some diagonals. Ahhh he does them so well! I also did some more canter work, on his 'bad' side and he did much better. That's my boyyy! 
Here's a picture of him just because he's so darn cute (always has his tongue out, lack of upper teeth, he got them removed because he had dental issues wayyyy back)::grin:


----------



## Werecat

@PoptartShop He's so cuuute! Look at that tongue.  He seems like such a great horse.

Been dealing with baaad blood pressure issues all weekend, slept most of the day yesterday, but took my BP this morning after basically fasting (EVERYTHING has sodium in it!), and it was normal. I love Skinny Pop, it's basically guilt free popcorn. Had that for lunch and a diet Sunkist, both really low sodium. Anyway, finally called Doctor's office about a $2,230 lab bill I got, and they said DO NOT PAY IT. Apparently the Dr. has been going rounds with that lab, so she said to ignore it and call them back if the lab calls or sends more bills. I still worry about my credit because I am so, so meticulous about it, and don't want anything to harm it, but she said the Dr's been handling it. Apparently this has been an ongoing issue to the point where they switched labs because of it. It has been in the back of my mind stressing me out since the bill came in about a week ago.
HUGE Sigh of relief.  Now trying to focus on work, have one client I'm designing a new website for that's been riding me about constant progress so told him I'd finish the blog page design today and and get started on the next page. It's a very large site for a large company, so I do take it seriously, as do I with all my contracts, but with the stress I've been dealing with it's been hard to stay focused. Hope that getting that bill handled will help with that.

Haven't heard from the saddle shop about my saddle. May call this evening.


----------



## PoptartShop

Rainaisabelle said:


> It's good that you got some answers Maggie!
> 
> The show went better then expected and I had a lot of fun even though it was stressful! Roy was very well behaved and I am super proud of him!


YAY:mrgreen: Knew you'd have a blast, that's great!

Thank you @Werecat, he's definitely a goober LOL.

Whew, that's good they're handling it. Sounds like a mess. Ugh. They better get it together.:-x
SkinnyPop is sooooooo yummy! Not bad for you either, I like it! I get a huge box with individual snack-size bags at BJ's Wholesale. So delish. I also like Veggie Stix. Mmmmm.

Today's been a pretty easy day at work, for a Monday...what a shocker. But, I'm ready to finally have a day where I don't have anything to do after work. Can just relax with some Netflix. I'm sucha grandma stuck in a 24 year-old's body LOL.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky trotted out in turnout (night only) for the first time in months!!! And he offered a canter over a ground pole when on the lunge. 

He's feeling better! He likely needs adjusted though, so that's next on the agenda along with re-checking his diet and then the final possibility would be the additional injections. And then I need to sell my current saddle and get a new one.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yes ! Go sky !


----------



## Werecat

@Skyseternalangel Happy to hear your boy seems to be feeling better.  The more I hear about other people talking about alignment, even though my vet hasn't mentioned it, I am starting to wonder if my horse would benefit from being checked.
@PoptartShop I know! It's such a guilt free snack. I miss going to my friend's house and having skinny pop and red wine, we need to do that again ASAP lol. She is a lot of fun (she's the other boarder at my buddy's house).

Bear didn't pull once during our training session. Went for a light ride along side the road along the backroads, went well.  Little boring, but I am not ready to ride him in a more "open" setting just yet. He did pull when we got back and he was blocker tied, and he went to back up and my buddy pulled him forward, but he didn't get free, just got slack in the rope. WISH we had a hitching post so I can work with him on that with this method I've seen and have heard about that is safe and works.... but I guess I'll have to do it with the blocker ring. :/


----------



## PoptartShop

Ahhhhh, popcorn & wine is delicious. I'm right there with you @Werecat.

So...can it be 4:30 yet so I can be on my way to the barn? Then after riding, my best friend (my non-horsey one! LOL) is coming over for some pizza. Mmmmmmmmmmmm! I love pizza.


----------



## Tazzie

Yes, it can be 4:30 :lol: because then I'd be close to home and would be heading to the barn myself!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie we can do it!!! 2.5 more hours! LOL, I just ate lunch late to try to pass the time a bit haha.


----------



## Tazzie

Yeah we can! I have just under an hour and a half left of work, but my work is mostly done. So... think I'll be reading the new Harry Potter book I'm finally getting around to reading :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

That sounds like a perfect way to pass the time. I'm listening to some Spotify & on here...hehe, the boss + office mgr are gone for the day!!!
Hope you have a lovely ride tonight. Gahhh 2 more hours!


----------



## Audball

oh man I feel like I dropped off the face of the planet for a bit! things got busy and I didn't have tons of spare time. I quit my job (yay) and started a new one (also yay!), went back to school and wrapped up camp (not in that order). Camp was so amazing! the kids were great, there were deep talks and tears and laughter and jokes, one kid stole the mic at the last lunch and gave a motivational speech to the whole dining hall. School is...well school, it's nice to have routine again but I do miss free time. I'm SO happy to have quit my job, my manger was...well he sucked, when he was calm he was okay but as soon as the slightest stress happened he'd go right to yelling and complain about my work but say postie hings to other people about me, never to my face. There's anew mall opening here and I got a job there, I've had a few training shifts and really enjoyed them.Just gotta get out to the barn soon....


----------



## Werecat

@Audball, welcome back!! 

Updated my journal with happy news. Bear did AWESOME on our ride tonight.  Even in the field where he acted up the last 2 times, he was a doll. I love it when hard work starts to show progress.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Roy was so good when I lunged him today ! He started stretching almost all the way to the ground in this beautiful forward trot ! I was so proud


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome back, @Audball! 

So glad Roy is doing well @Rainaisabelle! That's a mood booster!
@Werecat I'm going right to your journal! That's awesome. 

Last night was a good ride. Beforehand, though, I had to use a ton of elbow grease because Redz had rolled...but I made him all clean. LOL, silly boy. Here's a picture of him all clean:


----------



## Werecat

@Rainaisabelle that's exciting  I'm glad he's doing so well. 
@PoptartShop haha the infamous roll! I miss dealing with how easy it is over the summer when they have that sleek, short, pretty hair. So much easier to keep clean. My horse already started growing his winter coat! And he's an absolute pig and made a few roll spots in the pasture and loves to always have a nice layer of dirt caked on him. He's so neat with his water and feed buckets that you don't have to do any scrubbing, that I guess he has to make up for it somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop

I know, Redz is already shedding! Gahhhh. Now when they roll in the fall/winter...oh boy, we are IN for it when we groom!


----------



## Werecat

Haha yup! Last winter was really rainy and the last farm I had him at had muddy pastures so every, single, day I had to curry caked mud off of him and out of his mane lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So even though Roys doing so well a new problem or habit really has come up that's really beginning to frustrate me... Roy has always been a good floater always, now he's reluctant to get on and will try to fly off the float when it's time to get off.. I'm not really sure what to do, the rushing off worries me more then the reluctance


----------



## Werecat

@Rainaisabelle When my horse was doing that, I was told to make him get his butt right back on, and continue doing that until he stands waiting for you to tell him to get off. I totally understand, I hated the rushing off, he stepped on my foot once and that was the last straw, I basically went bootcamp on his butt.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> @Rainaisabelle When my horse was doing that, I was told to make him get his butt right back on, and continue doing that until he stands waiting for you to tell him to get off. I totally understand, I hated the rushing off, he stepped on my foot once and that was the last straw, I basically went bootcamp on his butt.


The last straw for me was when we came back from a riding lesson and I was undoing the clips on the sides when he already started pushing on the ramp, as it is not my float I started to panic and tried to hold the ramp up while I got the second clip undone, the ramp didn't even hit the ground and he was backing out


----------



## Werecat

Rainaisabelle said:


> The last straw for me was when we came back from a riding lesson and I was undoing the clips on the sides when he already started pushing on the ramp, as it is not my float I started to panic and tried to hold the ramp up while I got the second clip undone, the ramp didn't even hit the ground and he was backing out




Yeah, the trailer we use isn't ours either so I totally get the worry. Maybe when you have some time, work on loading him and unloading until you get the desired response from him. 

I swear when my horse isn't trailering often he gets rusty, mostly just with the lack of willingness to get on without me tapping him gently with a dressage crop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaifyre

Rainaisabelle said:


> The last straw for me was when we came back from a riding lesson and I was undoing the clips on the sides when he already started pushing on the ramp, as it is not my float I started to panic and tried to hold the ramp up while I got the second clip undone, the ramp didn't even hit the ground and he was backing out


Ergh, so annoying! I had a Quarab mare when I was younger that would step right on up into any trailer ... then instantly start backing out again. It was like having a 1,000 pound Yo-yo. You had to have 2 people ready to grab and lock or else she'd be backing out before you could put up the butt bar. Finally I decided I'd had enough. I let her back out, I never pulled on her or tried to keep her in the trailer, but as soon as all 4 hooves hit the ground I was backing her up quickly, yielding her hindquarters, lunging at a very fast trot, etc. I did that for about 5-10 minutes, until she worked up a sweat, then I'd load her again. I'd rub on her while she was in the trailer and tell her what a good girl she was. If she wanted to back out I'd let her ... but we'd instantly start the hard work again. After 4 repetitions of that she was out of breath and decided maybe the trailer wasn't so bad after all ... I never had another problem after that day.

-- Kai


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky is getting better each day!!!! Just need the chiro out!

But on the sunburn front, he is losing...badly. Bleeding from the sunburn and now it has turned into rainrot I guess cause of the peeling??? I have no idea, but it's awful. Poor guy.


----------



## Werecat

Ouch poor Sky  But happy to hear he's getting better on the more serious stuff!! 

Picture from today:









Been enjoying practicing working on my equitation and him being supple. I am really, really wanting to start some focused training, like basic dressage just to do at home and things for us to work on.

He's a little overweight and I keep arguing with my friend (owner of the barn) over his weight. Even my vet said he can stand to lose some! So I cut back on his feed and am upping his workout routine.


----------



## Werecat

Back to shopping. Omg and I was JUST talking about trying to save money and not buy more tack. I really do love my an ergonomic girth for Bear (my English is a total fit). I'm thinking about getting one for my trail saddle since I'd like him to be as comfortable as possible, especially on long rides across all terrains. He has a very forward heart grove and the cinch settles right in his elbow pocket restricting movement. The rest of the saddle fits fine.

After making my previous post I realized I failed to mention he's gained enough weight that my total fit girth no longer fits him lol. The buckets are over 2-3 inches below the very last hole on the billets. Question, has anyone here ever used a girth extender? Do you have to use two? One on each side? Ideally this would be temporary until he slims down. Argh. I always drive myself crazy when it comes to getting stuff.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> Back to shopping. Omg and I was JUST talking about trying to save money and not buy more tack. I really do love my an ergonomic girth for Bear (my English is a total fit). I'm thinking about getting one for my trail saddle since I'd like him to be as comfortable as possible, especially on long rides across all terrains. He has a very forward heart grove and the cinch settles right in his elbow pocket restricting movement. The rest of the saddle fits fine.
> 
> After making my previous post I realized I failed to mention he's gained enough weight that my total fit girth no longer fits him lol. The buckets are over 2-3 inches below the very last hole on the billets. Question, has anyone here ever used a girth extender? Do you have to use two? One on each side? Ideally this would be temporary until he slims down. Argh. I always drive myself crazy when it comes to getting stuff.


I know your feels ! I bought this set and this pair of chaps and a pair of grey jodhpurs naughty !

I had to buy Roy an extra long girth when he was really fat lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Do you see their paws?! I'm shattering inside due to the warm fuzziness exploding inside of me


----------



## Werecat

@Rainaisabelle Love the half chaps! Yet another thing I have measured myself for but need to order. I the new tack as well! I'm pretty certain my horse will benefit from an ergonomic cinch as I have for his english saddle (pretty sure I'm just gonna order extenders until he sheds the weight). I just need to figure out what length to get. I feel like he's most comfortable in a 30" cinch but the saddle fitter I got my trail saddle from fit him in a 26. He was much skinnier then, but still... he's your typical wide sprung Polish Arabian. He used to fit perfectly in a 44in English girth. Used to. lmfao. I'm trying guys!
@Skyseternalangel They are so precious<333 Gah, I love cats.


----------



## Saskia

Its great Sky is feeling a bit better!

So today worked out well. I've been teaching my partner to ride and he's going well, he only wants to ride once a week but thats fine. Anyway saw the BM today and asked about hiring a trail horse so we can ride together and she says if I want to ride the new ones they're working on to be school horses I can borrow one for free! 

So I got to ride a rough standy around today!

Anyway, not the horse for me but taller and narrower than my horse. Normally I get real bad ankle pain, then hip and backpain and I can only ride for maybe half an hour but no pain on this horse! We rode for about an hour and I was pretty good!

So I am now convinced that its the width of my horse causing me discomfort.

I want to buy a narrower horse but i dont know if I could afford upkeep for two.

Is two a lot more than one?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You'd have to double everything you spend on your first horse, feed/farrier/board etc


----------



## Saskia

Yeah I guess...I wish there were a magic way to make it cheaper.

Raina, where do people here is Aus advertise horses these days?

I have looked on gumtree and facebook and a couple of sites and there doesn't seem to be much around.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Saskia said:


> Yeah I guess...I wish there were a magic way to make it cheaper.
> 
> Raina, where do people here is Aus advertise horses these days?
> 
> I have looked on gumtree and facebook and a couple of sites and there doesn't seem to be much around.


Have you checked horse deals ? Also are you on like the NSW Facebook page for horse deals ?


----------



## Saskia

Yeah I have done those. They mostly tend to have TBs and such. I would like a Stock horse or Stock horse x Tb or a Quarter horse x if I can get one tall enough.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Maybe put an ad out with exactly what you want on one of the Facebook pages and see what people give you


----------



## Saskia

Thats an idea, I guess I am not ready to buy and I just want to browse for now, but I am suprised with how few options there are on the market. Everything seems to be a TB or standy or older, or very young.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's a buyers market these days to many horses not enough homes most of them being TBs or standys but the standys are making a comeback ! Very popular.


----------



## jgalejs

@Saskia Have you thought about investigating saddles with a narrow twist. 

I exercise an ever changing handful of horses and FINALLY invested in 2 saddles with adjustable gullets.

I found that the majority of owners' saddles are build with twists that are too wide for me. When I used these saddles it caused immediate soreness in my hips/knees and lower back that sometimes lasted for days.

With my 'adjustable' tack, I can make my saddles good enough for the majority of horses and keep myself 100% comfortable.

Just a thought!


----------



## PoptartShop

Why is it ONLY Tuesday...a rainy Tuesday.
Although, I'm happy it only rained this morning because after work later I plan on going on a nice field ride. 
Work has been pretty busy. I'm like swamped...surprised I'm even on here right now LOL.


----------



## taryntaylor

I'm pretty new to this site so I guess I'll just introduce myself.

I'm a 22 year old who has been riding horses on and off since I was 11. I started riding English and practiced Dressage. I now ride Western, I went to a rodeo camp when I was 12 or 13 and took a intro into barrel racing and when I was younger I dreamed of being a barrel racer, but now I'm more interested in showing western pleasure and showmanship. I have yet to compete, mostly because I am still trying to rate Charlies speed and ride one handed, since shows around where I live if your horse is over 6 then you'er supposed to ride one handed. Charlie is fine with me riding one handed but I feel so out of control without both hands on the reins, so I am working on that as well. 

Charlie is my first horse I've ever owned. I leased a older horse for about a year before I decided to buy a horse. I bought Charlie out of Texas, sight unseen. I saw pictures and 1 video from when he was 3 but as soon as I saw the pictures, I knew I had fallen in love. I'm pretty sure it was his bald face that made me go head over heels. So I contacted the trainer, and I sent him a check! It took around 4 weeks before he got here, the trainer was actually coming into town to do a clinic so he just brought Charlie with him. And it was the best decision I had ever made. 

Charlie is a paint x quarter horse, he's grade and stands about 15hh. Right now he is a little underweight, between the coastal grass he was eating and the trip from Texas to Idaho, he had lost weight. He has steadily been gaining it back plus some muscle and he is turning into quite a looker!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome taryntaylor


----------



## PoptartShop

Hi & welcome to the forum. Wow, Charlie looks so sweet! I love his blue eye.  @taryntaylor

Ugh can't wait to get to the barn already. Work is stressing me out.


----------



## taryntaylor

@PoptartShop I have the rest of today and then tomorrow before I can head to the barn. I work 12hr shifts, 6 days a week and then I get 7 glorious days off. I can't wait to just go ride and not worry about work.


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow 7 days off would be lovely. LOL I'm jealous. 
Last night was a good ride. We went on a trail. Redz got a little anxious because he heard some kids screaming in the distance (they were just playing around). I blobbed it & calmed him down. Whew! 
Tonight shall be a good ride


----------



## Werecat

@taryntaylor What a handsome boy you have there!! 

So, always go with your gut. In May, my friend took me and Bear to a local saddle maker (who has rave reviews, by the way), to get Bear fit for a saddle. I decided against the western endurance saddle I originally went for (I prefer English saddles, but have been shopping for a trail saddle). Long story short, the gullet is too narrow for my horse!! Bear was always cinchy but he never, ever dropped a saddle on me, or tried to bite or anything. With this saddle, he kept dropping it, getting pacy on the trail, etc.

Anyway tonight I noticed he was being a pill to cinch up even though we've made great progress with that issue with my friend's Big Horn. He's incredibly supple under the Big Horn as well and overall more relaxed. He even lines up to the mounting block for me to get on without issue. Tonight, with my Trooper, he wanted no part of lining up with the mounting block. That was my first real clue. Then once I was under saddle, I kept looking down to see his movement when I noticed his trot was really choppy. He had WRINKLES where the saddle tree was pushing into his shoulders and pushing the skin up. I leave my cinch lose, my friend was able to get her fingers under the cinch and pull, so it wasn't tight, this was just with me (I'm 114lbs), in the saddle.

I am angry. This man is supposed to be a professional and he fit my horse COMPLETELY incorrect. My friends and I who are NOT saddle fitters, can see the angle of the tree is all wrong for him at the shoulder. Anyway, I'm not heart broken. I like the saddle, it's a beautiful saddle, but I want to get back into a saddle that has a twist to it, something with english leathers like this saddle, but that actually will fit my boy.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's terrible @Werecat.  I would be frustrated too that's just ridiculous. Ugh. If you have a job to do...do it right! I hope you find a good fit soon. 

I'm bummed it's raining tonight (rained yesterday too, didn't ride just did some groundwork) so my lesson is going to get canceled for sure. Sigh!
I really am not a fan of the rain. Plus, people can't drive in it properly either. My hair doesn't like it...etc. RAIN YOU SUCK LOL.


----------



## Saskia

@jgalejs Yeah I looked into twists for a while. I ride in a dressage saddle and many of them wouldn't fit my horse due to their tree shape. The one I have is fairly narrow but I feel it a lot in my calves and ankles as he has a large barrel. I would have loved an old Stubben, the ones I have ridden in are super narrow!

Welcome @taryntaylor

I've always wanted a job where you can condense work like that and then have time off!

Yesterday I just hit the halfway makr (250 hours) on my placement! Less than 2 months until I finish!


----------



## Werecat

Thankfully I have great friends with a saddle that fits my horse, so I get to ride tomorrow and hopefully Sunday <3

My dad and friend who own the barn did a lot of work on getting the stalls sealed up for winter while me, my friend who also boards there, and my mom BO's wife sat around and chatted (aha!) It's an older barn with slatted walls, we've been putting up heavy duty plywood inside stalls to keep the wind out). Bear's stall is a bit of a hodgepodge because his was the last to get done and it was getting dark and a lot of his wood was cut wrong...boo. But it'll do the trick. Hoping they make it look better once it's done lol! Afterward we all sat around the bonfire and chatted. Was super nice.

My mom spent time with Bear tonight and groomed him  Here's some pictures of a super sweet moment they had. She stopped grooming him to rub his face, and he gently put his nose in her neck and stayed there. Love these two!


----------



## Werecat

_*Warning, long winded post :/
*_
My BF and I had a very candid talk tonight that has been approaching us for months now... We haven't seen each other in months and neither of us really made a massive effort to make it happen... We've gotten so lost in our own lives that we seem to have sort of drifted apart from one another. I have some large anxiety issues that get in the way of me visiting him (he's 5.5 hours away), but I also can't up and leave often with bailing on my end of the deal with taking care of the horses either... Long story short it was a very open and honest conversation filled with a lot of tears (mostly on my end), but I hope tomorrow when he wakes up (we were both utterly exhausted, after 4 hours on the phone he fell asleep), we can figure things out. I really don't want it to be over, but I have a lot of issues with the distance (as does he) and I don't think I have it in me to relocate. He truly is a unique and genuine soul, and I do love him, and he loves me, there are just things that are bigger than us. I don't know. I'm babbling. I was deliriously tired, but I can't sleep with this weighing on me.

ON A POSITIVE, And* horse related note*!! Had the best trail ride I think I've ever had with Bear. He was patient, never was lead horse, and didn't try to rush to the front of the group (he only got pacey on hills because he wanted to trot them and I had to slow him), was fine keeping pace next to other horses (there were 4 of us), and was the slowest of the bunch (YES! Usually I'm always having to hold him back!). This hackamore has been a miracle worker! He responds very well to the nose pressure, and I am now using more leg than reins for aids.  He's become so much more supple. He's reverted in saddling since I rode him in my saddle and found out that it didn't fit because of that. But once I rode him in my friend's Big Horn, I could feel his shoulders moving more freely and his trot was very natural and smooth (so much so that I could sit it, and I rarely sit a trot).

As for saddle shopping, I'm not rushing into anything but there's a Tucker dealer at a large tack store about an hour and a half away, so I'd be able to get Bear there for a saddle fitting. I'd LOVE to get into an English saddle even for trail (specifically some sort of endurance saddle by Lovatt & Ricketts), but I'm skeptical of buying a saddle without getting to sit in it first, even with a tracing of the horse for them to fit it. Not only that, but getting a fitter to reflock it around here would be difficult, from what I'm learning. I've tried to get ahold of a well-known saddle fitter who is also a dealer in English saddles, but she's an hour and a half away and because I'm just one person she won't make the trip out just for me. :/ So really, I am kind of stuck with going Western. The Tucker Equitation from what I read puts you in the proper seat and uses English leathers (I can't do western fenders, they kill my knees, and being a shorty, I have no freedom of movement in them), with a twist (which my current saddly doesn't have, which I didn't like about it). They're apparently also good for short back horses. Also a plus is my two saddle pads I got for my current saddle are made for the Tucker, and I wouldn't have to buy new pads (they were about 350 dollars between the two of them). We'll see. I took some great pictures of my current saddle and gave it a deep clean (even though it didn't really need it, but I wanted it to make it as perfect as possible), and have my facebook album ready to share to the sales groups. I've never sold anything before, really besides design work, so I really am nervous about it lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm sorry about your boyfriend :/ I know it's not over yet but I know how emotional is can get when you have to make a big decision


----------



## Werecat

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'm sorry about your boyfriend :/ I know it's not over yet but I know how emotional is can get when you have to make a big decision


Thank you <3 It is. I seem to be self-sabotaging sometimes, but with my anxiety issues, it's so difficult being able to realistically get out there to spend time with him. He has two jobs that are not just jobs, but careers. One of which he is still in training for, and he can't miss any classes, so he can't come out here and I totally understand that and encourage him to focus on getting that done. I'm not at all mad at him, and he doesn't seem mad at me, it's just really, really sad. I love him, I do. Maybe I don't say it enough or I don't word it properly. I'm not head over heels, fairytale in love, but i love him as a person, who he is, and who he is to me. I had that stupid head over heels stuff for my ex, and I hated it. I was too wrapped up in his life and what he was doing, that I wasn't focusing on my own.

I am sad, but I am trying hard to focus on getting myself sleepy and into bed. I am supposed to ride again tomorrow (assuming my friends I'll be riding with don't cancel), and I don't want to oversleep or be too tired to ride... but at this rate, I am having a hard time shutting my brain off.

Had some drama with work over an invoice on Friday. I'm a contractor, I am not an employee so I set my own time and rates, and they either agree to my rates and hire me for long term or short term work, or don't and we move on. Well, I've done work with this guy's companies for years, and he's ALWAYS given me problems about hours on big projects. He wants everything done perfectly and quickly, and that takes time. I don't think it's very professional of him to nit pick my hours on areas of a project like that when he's happy with the end results, and it causes me unneeded stress. Work this year has been sucky, I miss having projects that don't stress me out and that I actually want to work on.

I'm happy horses are on their winter schedule, so unless they're in for 24hrs due to bad weather, I'm done with mucking for the season, so my barn time will mostly be feeding and if my friend doesn't fill hay bags and water, then to do that. I'm hoping I'll be able to spend more quality time with Bear, since he's been improving a lot since I've been doing that.


----------



## evilamc

Werecat I know exactly what you're going through with the long distance relationship. My husband and I actually met online on World of Warcraft....lol! He lived 6 hours away. If you're not committed to making it work and seeing each other its just not going to work. He drove almost every 2-3 weeks to see me and stay with me for the weekend, I had too many other commitments (like you do) to drive to him. He also was living with his parents and I had my own condo. We knew one of us needed to move, I was in DC and had a great job, he was just getting out of college. The job market was MUCH better where I'm at so he moved in with me after doing long distance for a year. He moved with no job, I agreed to basically support him for 3 months while he looked for a job. He started out working at staples for very low pay, but I already paid all my bills before he moved in so I didn't really need THAT much help. After about 6 months he found his job he has now and its a GREAT job. Hes a network engineer for a company called Traffic Land. They supply video feed of the traffic cameras to news stations/vehicals/websites.

Fast forward to today, we've been married almost two years and ended up leaving DC last year to move to Ohio closer to his family. His job agreed to let him work from home but he has to go into the office for a few days every other month for meetings.

Long story short, it can work, but you both have to be willing to make sacrifices and be committed. If he wasn't willing to make the drive to come see me, it wouldn't have worked. We made it fun too by placing bets on things. The first time he came to see me, I lost a bet in the game and had to answer the door (literally first time ever meeting him) in a Kitana (mortal combat) costume...So half naked basically. But we skyped a lot and always talked in the phone when he wasn't here and did our best to make things interesting to make the long drive seem even more worth it.

Books on tape are also VERY helpful with the driving.

If you guys want to make it work, its time to start figuring out which one of you will have better opportunities if you move.


----------



## Saskia

That sucks werecat. Those conversations are needed but they always fill me with a sick feeling, regardless of how they work out.

Its great riding is going well for you though! Saddle shopping is always bleh. I wanted a western/stock saddle but had many similar issues to you. I just ride in a dressage saddle now. 

Today was a beautiful day down here! My boyfriend rode. He's only been riding regularly (once a week) for about six weeks but he is going really well. He now has the rising trot really down pat and can keep my horse going (my horse likes to drop speed, wrench reins etc if asked for much by someone inexperienced). He's getting good at feeling what the horse is doing and using legs and hands while trotting. I was pretty happy with that


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well Sky was a tartlet this morning. Sound yes, but he's like "good boy means we're done right?" and "as soon as I can I'm slowly slowing down and working less hard"

But

Chiro comes tomorrow morning, Farrier Wednesday sometime... just messaged her to figure out when. Then I honestly have no more excuses not to ride after that. I'm panicking a little bit.


----------



## Werecat

@evilamc, good to see you! Haven't seen you post here in a while. I love WoW haha, though I haven't had a chance to place the new expansion yet due to work and horse. I definitely agree, there HAS to be a way to see each other more frequently and regularly. I'm actually pushing myself to learn to deal with the anxiety. First step is my friend gave me the number to her therapist who has helped her tremendously, and she feels she'd be worth talking to. She's 45 minutes away a few towns over, but if she is taking new clients and takes my insurance, I'll be planning an appointment to go see her and see about making weekly appointments.

I've realized, a lot of the doubts/issues I have is anxiety related, and if I can get that ironed out, and he seemingly is willing to want to see it through, I may be able to go visit him each month for 3-4 days until his school slows down and he can come see me. He's currently in school with the Iron Workers union up in Cincinnati. He has a degree in construction management, so he has a really solid future in that career, I can't possibly EVER let our relationship interfere with that, but I always am encouraging him and supporting him. He's such a hard worker. Anyway, after that talk/wakeup call, I actually have been feeling a lot more comfortable with expressing my feelings to him (in a good way), which I was very closed off from doing before. I guess all my relationships in the past weren't very "close" at all in that way, and it's definitely new for me.
@Skyseternalangel Haha, I swear whenever I praise him for doing something great, he quits doing it. Horses. lol. I have farrier (well, natural trimmer for me), coming wednesday too! 

Anyway, horse related. Bear gave me an AMAZING ride today!! I guess having freedom of movement under that Big Horn and comfort in his flower hack makes him a happy boy, because he's been my dream horse under saddle on the trails. I'm sore from the saddle, mostly only at the thighs, I think because it was just a much longer ride than we've been doing and to keep up with my gaited friends, we jogged for a lot of it. Little Bear was worn out by the end of it, but he was such a good boy. Since we're keeping them in at night now, since days are cooler, and we need to give the pastures a break from the horses, he's finally laying down in his stall, which is good. Before I write too much, I'm going to go update our Journal lol!


----------



## evilamc

I've been lurking around haha! I have a pretty boring life so gave up on my journal. Your post though is just so much like what I went through I had to share my story! We've both been playing the new expansion. He has a lot more time then I do to play though so he's a little further ahead in progression!! We met in a 10 man pug during ICC expansion lol. We were both healing and just talking during downtime some, I actually had a bf living at the time when we started becoming friends! Fast forward some, we got closer and things were just going downhill fast with bf...I went to new orlenes to help a friend go wedding dress shopping and party...well I dumped bf while drunk over text...then started calling Eli every night drunk off my butt. So when I got home I got ex all moved out then Eli came to meet me 2 weeks later lol!!

Hmm I guess what's new with me, I took both horses to a parade to advertise my business and have fun. They both did amazinggggg. Other then that I've been working hard to build my business and doing more side jobs with graphic design, so not much time to ride. Also I hate riding in the heat unless I'm taking them swimming....it's cooling off now though so I'll probably try to get a lot more riding in. Last year I finished off the year at almost 500 trail miles. This year I think I'm at about 220 right now...so I'm way behind. With moving to our farm and getting everything renovated I just haven't had the time to by the trails like I had last year. Things are slowly getting caught up so I'm having high hopes to beat last years miles next year!


----------



## Capparouge

great thread!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky's going on SMZ for his skin problems because it's erratically spreading and has heat. Not normal for rain rot!

He saw the chiro and she also checked saddle and we got it padded just right!

So now to get his diet on order (it's on the way) and building him up on the ground and then come November 1st, riding again.


----------



## Werecat

Starting the switch to Bear's new feed! Excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audball

hooo boy, I'm out of the loop again! My store opened and I worked six day in a row and went to school for three of those! Opening week was crazy, my head is still spinning. I'm really enjoying it so far though, retail has definitely been a learning curve. I've made over my sales goal everyday and our store has made over our goal too. 
I got out to the barn twice once I was last on here. Once for a lesson and again for a hack. Hack was great, bareback in a rope halter, the lesson not so much, mare came up lame.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hopped on Sky yesterday  He was too tired to work his 15minutes after getting his feet trimmed. A friend invited us to go on a hack in the field, so we did! He was full of vigor for a change of pace. And he was so so so swingy through his ribcage. It was awesome! Chiro, feet, stifles, and padding for saddle fit really helped him out!


----------



## Werecat

@Skyseternalangel That is great! Seems he keeps getting better, and better 

So, my saddle isn't getting -any- bites on the FB sales groups. I have to suck it up and just post it on CL and such since it's made by a respected local saddle maker and would probably have more luck locally... I just don't want to deal with all the weirdos CL brings out lol. My friend is going to come with me for the two hour drive to that huge tack store, I'm super excited! I can't wait to get my horse fitted truly by a certified fitter. I don't know how extensive their English selection is, but they have an entire used section where they sell all their trade-ins, so I'm hoping I can find something awesome traded in that works for him and that I actually like, to save some money. I'm trying to keep an open mind, but I can't help but be both anxious and excited hehe.

We've done SO much trotting lately on trails to keep up with my friends constantly gaiting, both Bear and I have been getting more into shape and I've been enjoying the faster pace. I'm trying to work more on our transitions from trot to canter better. Yesterday I was able to magically sit the trot perfectly without leaning back or losing form, but kept wanting to post. I've decide to just alternate. When he jogs, sit it, but when in full blown trot, post.

He loves his new food, he's still on a 50/50 mix between old and new. My friend said to quit giving him his Clovite supplement (but stay on Flex-N-Action) for a month or two when he's fully on the new feed, but I am having anxiety about it lol. He's been on it his entire life pretty much (minus the year and a half before I got him when he was between me and his original owner), and he's always had a super healthy coat, feet, and teeth, that I'm scared to change it lol. I fear change sometimes.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I've been on campus since 8:30 this morning and am just ready to leave, and have been seriously considering skipping out on my long (1 and a half hour!) class at 12:55...and I've been poking around on here for over an hour instead of working on my thesis or anything for class. Gotta remember that getting the degree will allow me to find a better job (hopefully?) and be able to pay for Navi.

For real though, today has been rough and I was ready to go home, crawl into bed and try again tomorrow like, 3 hours ago.


----------



## Werecat

@NavigatorsMom That's what I try to keep telling myself whenever work gets though or a client gets really difficult with me... It'll help me pay off my land, build my house, new fence, and barn, and get to have Bear at home <3

I'm waiting to hear from my friend to set a time to meet me at the barn... we're mucking pastures today! We've got over 3 1/2 acres worth of poop. Yay! lol. Other friend is letting us use her tractor with a front loader so we wont have to use a wheel barrow at least.


----------



## PoptartShop

I just want Friday already.......who's with me??????


----------



## Werecat

I want it to be Friday again!  I'm back on another large website design by the same company that watches my invoice hours like a hawk and complains whenever they think it's higher than it should be (lol). I think they just do it in hopes I'll give them more of a break. It's a big drain on creativity when you know there's going to be lip about the invoice hours at the end of the month, but it's part of it I guess.

So today I decided to get started on working on desensitizing Bear to the vacuum since he's been CONSTANTLY getting so unbearably dusty (I can't touch him without a cloud of smoke, and it literally takes an hour to get it out with brushing). I am SHOCKED that it only took a minute or two of him blowing and backing up as I showed him the hose and let him sniff it with it running (without it running he paid no mind to it). I tested it on my own skin and hair of course before putting it on him, and it felt pretty nice, so I'm assuming he was enjoying it and why he stood ground tied so relaxed.
Here's a clip from today's session.





Today was a day of good progress. I wanted to work more with him on the mounting block and how to slide his hind quarters towards it instead of turning to face me, and he's slowly getting it. When he aligned perfectly with me putting pressure, I decided to throw his bridle on and go for a very light bareback ride around the pasture. I need to decide on a bareback pad. I keep him at a walk whilst bareback to avoid hurting him even though I always keep pressure in my inner thighs to keep my tail bone and such off his spine, but I still want a good solid bareback pad to give him more comfort. I only do it when I want to take a quick ride just to brush up on my skills and to exercise him briefly and don't feel like tacking up. Still working on the girthing issue, but it's not nearly as bad as it was now that I know this saddle doesn't pinch his shoulders like the previous one did. Still am not riding in my own saddle.  I can't get my friends to understand that I just prefer the english seat and don't really care to buy another western saddle, even though I will be trail riding in it too.


----------



## Samson5261

So I haven't posted in awhile so I hope everyone is doing good! I don't know how many of you have read my recent thread (wheelchair desensitizing). So just in case you haven't I have broken both of my ankles. I had surgery Saturday and now have 5 pins in my left and 6 in my right. It will be about 2 possibly 3 months before I can return to work. So just expect me to be more active in this thread.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Samson5261 said:


> So I haven't posted in awhile so I hope everyone is doing good! I don't know how many of you have read my recent thread (wheelchair desensitizing). So just in case you haven't I have broken both of my ankles. I had surgery Saturday and now have 5 pins in my left and 6 in my right. It will be about 2 possibly 3 months before I can return to work. So just expect me to be more active in this thread.


That's horrible hope you're alright !!

Been a very busy month I finished my first placement for this semester and I have one more to go this year! Roy and I jumped the other day it was so funny!!! If anyone hasn't seen my post in my thread I am buying a friesian x warmblood in utero! It will be born August 2017 and be up here 2018


----------



## PoptartShop

@Samson5261, I'm so sorry that happened to you! That's horrible...please recover smoothly!:icon_frown::icon_frown: Hope you're okay.
@Rainaisabelle go you!!! Almost at the final stretch!:grin:

Crazy month for me too. I turned 25, I got into a **** car accident the week before my birthday, (not my fault, I got t-boned, lady pulled out without looking)...car got totaled, sadly...then after driving a rental for like forever, about two days ago I finally just got the same car except it has more features & different color. Whew. Just a mess. But I'm alive!

Finally back at the barn & my lesson, 
BUT...this weekend shall be fun! 
Going to Bates Motel on Friday night. Never been there...haunted maze, haunted hayride & the haunted motel...so excited. Then Saturday is my boss's big Halloween bash at his house. Last year it was soooo fun. Already got my costume. Gonna be a sexy paratrooper. LOL, last year I was a cop! It's like a jumpsuit, which is good because it's getting cold nowadays. :-x

HAPPY HUMPDAY!


----------



## Samson5261

PoptartShop said:


> @Samson5261, I'm so sorry that happened to you! That's horrible...please recover smoothly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're okay.
> @Rainaisabelle go you!!! Almost at the final stretch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy month for me too. I turned 25, I got into a **** car accident the week before my birthday, (not my fault, I got t-boned, lady pulled out without looking)...car got totaled, sadly...then after driving a rental for like forever, about two days ago I finally just got the same car except it has more features & different color. Whew. Just a mess. But I'm alive!
> 
> Finally back at the barn & my lesson,
> BUT...this weekend shall be fun!
> Going to Bates Motel on Friday night. Never been there...haunted maze, haunted hayride & the haunted motel...so excited. Then Saturday is my boss's big Halloween bash at his house. Last year it was soooo fun. Already got my costume. Gonna be a sexy paratrooper. LOL, last year I was a cop! It's like a jumpsuit, which is good because it's getting cold nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HUMPDAY!


I am glad you are ok after your accident. Just don't go down any slides at the haunted place you are going lol. That is how I broke both of my ankles, was going down a slide at a haunted corn maze on girls night. Defiantly not my brightest moment in life Lol.


----------



## Samson5261

Rainaisabelle said:


> Samson5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I haven't posted in awhile so I hope everyone is doing good! I don't know how many of you have read my recent thread (wheelchair desensitizing). So just in case you haven't I have broken both of my ankles. I had surgery Saturday and now have 5 pins in my left and 6 in my right. It will be about 2 possibly 3 months before I can return to work. So just expect me to be more active in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That's horrible hope you're alright !!
> 
> Been a very busy month I finished my first placement for this semester and I have one more to go this year! Roy and I jumped the other day it was so funny!!! If anyone hasn't seen my post in my thread I am buying a friesian x warmblood in utero! It will be born August 2017 and be up here 2018
Click to expand...


That is exciting I have always wanted to learn to jump. That is awesome you getting a new baby! What are your plans with the foal if you don't mind me being nosy?


----------



## PoptartShop

Samson5261 said:


> I am glad you are ok after your accident. Just don't go down any slides at the haunted place you are going lol. That is how I broke both of my ankles, was going down a slide at a haunted corn maze on girls night. Defiantly not my brightest moment in life Lol.


Awwww that's horrible! Supposed to be a fun time not like that!:sad:
I won't go down the slides lol!


----------



## jenkat86

I just wanted to chime in and say...this is my last day of being in my 20's. Not sure how I feel about that :think:


----------



## Werecat

Aww @jenkat86 I totally feel you! I turn 30 in December, it's the start of a new era!  Happy birthday!!

Happy belated birthday, @PoptartShop! So sorry your car was totaled, but happy you're not hurt and okay!
@Rainaisabelle, congrats on the new baby! I'd be going nuts waiting lol.
@Samson5261 Ouch!! That sounds so painful.  I hope you have a speedy and smooth recovery! I saw your thread pop up on the recent discussions, going to go check it out now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Werecat that was brilliant work on desensitizing ^_^

jenkat happy early birthday!! You're hopefully out of the crazy years and onto the life shaping ones!

Samson, I am so sorry that happened to you! I'm glad the wheelchair desensitizing is happening so that you can get back to doing what you love. Sending you lots of hugs

~

Sky has been doing great. He's loving his new food and slowly getting back to work. I've hopped on him twice since but that was really only just to ease my stress. I didn't ask for anything but forward. And man, he was forward..


----------



## Samson5261

PoptartShop said:


> Samson5261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you are ok after your accident. Just don't go down any slides at the haunted place you are going lol. That is how I broke both of my ankles, was going down a slide at a haunted corn maze on girls night. Defiantly not my brightest moment in life Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww that's horrible! Supposed to be a fun time not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't go down the slides lol!
Click to expand...


Sadly it was one of the very first things I did so I didn't even get to do the maze or haunted barn . The people who own the place said I have a free pass for life but not sure I want to go back Lol. My grandma is trying really hard to get me to talk to a lawyer but the did have a sign kn the slide that said not responsible for injury but I know lawyers are now twisting that around saying the knew it was dangerous. I just don't want to be that person:/


----------



## Samson5261

So my dog Rocky has to go back to my moms tonight sadly:'( . He is just to hyper and my feet to tender. He has spent pretty much all day in his crate and that is just not fair to him. It also added another thing for my dad to take care of and he has enough on his plate. I am still going to miss my baby though! :'(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Ouch Samson!


As for my plans for the foal I'm not sure entirely yet, I'd like it to be my eventer but when it gets to a yearling I'm going to start showing him/her Inhand at shows.

Your accident on the slide reminds me of what's going on in Australia at the moment. A theme park ride flipped and killed 4 people and they were talking about how the family could possibly sue even though their was a sign saying they ride it at there own risk


----------



## Samson5261

Rainaisabelle said:


> Ouch Samson!
> 
> 
> As for my plans for the foal I'm not sure entirely yet, I'd like it to be my eventer but when it gets to a yearling I'm going to start showing him/her Inhand at shows.
> 
> Your accident on the slide reminds me of what's going on in Australia at the moment. A theme park ride flipped and killed 4 people and they were talking about how the family could possibly sue even though their was a sign saying they ride it at there own risk


I really just don't want to be that person but I don't have any insurance and I make to much $$ to qualify for emergency Medicaid sadly. That also means I don't have short term disability so the 2 to 3 months Im off work will be without any type of pay. Im torn cause it was a accident but if they had done a few things different it never would of happened. On top of a 12 year old girl hurt herself on one of those big pillow things they have in lakes and you jump on. They had it buried in sand and she landed wrong and broke her back. This happened the same night and I guess they have had a lot of accidents this year. Not sure if they have any pending lawsuits or not though.


----------



## Werecat

@Skyseternalangel Thank you! <3 I can't wait to do more with him.

I keep trying to tell myself to suck it up and go for lessons. I can ride him to the lessons realistically, I just have been putting them off so much I'm embarrassed. Plus it's been months since I had anyone judge my riding and I'm nervous lol. Plus work slowed down a bit and money isn't as expendable :/

So some drama unfolded BO's niece. Luckily she's staying away. BO's daughter moved up here last night and is staying with them. Met her tonight at the bonfire and so far she seems super sweet. I hope it stays that way, I really would love to have a female friend, closer to my age. Her father really wants her to ride again since she enjoyed it, and she mentioned wanting to, so maybe we can saddle up once she's feeling better (she's got tonsillitis atm) and we can see how we do.  I would love to take a hack down the to the local trails on my own, but I still don't know my way 100% and don't want to get lost lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Happy 12th birthday to Roy boy! 

How is everyone doing? What are you riding goals for the next 2 months ? Have you thought of any for next year ??


----------



## Tazzie

Goal in the next two months is to find a properly fitting saddle... my unicorn I guess.

For next year, I'd like to show my first ever Second Level test. Even if it's a mess. Which it may be since I've never shown at that level. But I don't care, we're progressing there and we are SO close!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Samson5261* I'm sorry to hear that.  I did have a fun time, but I also fell...got scared & my friend grabbed me then we both fell to the ground. I didn't get hurt, but whew I was like seriously?! LOL.
@*Werecat* , aww try not to be nervous. I know it's definitely something that's easier said than done though. I hope you & the BO's daughter do become close. It's nice to have good girl friends at the barn! Tonsillitis sounds painful!
@*Rainaisabelle* happy belated Roy!  @Tazzie I hope the saddle search is done soon so you find something that fits already! Gahhh!

My goals for the next 2 months...hmm! Well, for one thing it's now no-stirrup November, so I know in my lesson we're going to be doing some no-stirrup work each week. So fun...LOL not, I'm still sore from Saturday!

Just going to keep working on things & I'd like to take Redz to Fair Hill (they have some beautiful long trails here in MD) to give him some variety. & I will try not to freeze this winter...LOL I have a feeling it'll be a real cold one.


----------



## Tazzie

I sure hope it's not horrendous, but I have a suspicion it's going to be. Just no fun!

I'm doing the no stirrup work on my own :lol: no trainer telling me to do it. I may die :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> I sure hope it's not horrendous, but I have a suspicion it's going to be. Just no fun!
> 
> I'm doing the no stirrup work on my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no trainer telling me to do it. I may die


I'm doing no stirrup work by myself as well if I get anytime to actually ride


----------



## evilamc

I started no stirrup November with a bang today. Ok so I cheated and half my ride had stirrups....my excuse is I ride on roads a lot and sometimes theres a lot going on! I did canter Jax for the first time ever wtih no stirrups though!


----------



## Samson5261

My goal for the next 2 months is just to heal. Hopefully by the time I am back in shape to start riding I will have a saddle that's fits cowboy. Though I don't know if I will be up to finishing him and may look for a trainer once I get back to work. He is four and I was hoping to start him this coming spring but that will have to wait.

On a better note I get to go see my boys this weekend! I get hard casts Friday and my dad is going to take me to see them!! I can't wait to see my boys and love on them!!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Hmm, riding goals for the next 2 months... I'd like to just get to the point where we have a correct bend to the left at our trot and canter! 

But, maybe if it stays dry do a little bit of jumping in the 2'6"-2'9" range. I'd love to move up to 3' but we are super out of shape for jumping.


----------



## Werecat

Wee Katie, I'm also saddle shopping.  I need to update Bear's journal with my saddle fitting woes as to not clutter this thread. But I too am in the saddle market. I think I've decided I want a comfy dressage saddle since I can use that on the trail (maybe need to get a couple d-rings added for a small saddle bag?), since we trail ride -a lot-. The only thing that scares me about English saddles is having to get them flocked. How often does that have to be done for a saddle that is used consistently? My Siegfried was recently redone before I got it, and by some miracle it fits the curvature behind Bear's withers, which no western saddle I've ever tried on him did (bridging nightmares...). I have been told by people who know more about saddle fitting than I do, that it fits him quite well, but I'm scared it's too narrow down the channel just because of the whole "Arabs need XW-XXW" trees, and it's only a MW, however it has a nice open gullet that seems to give him good clearance. Who knows. I haven't ridden him in it in a long while since he gotten too big for the girth, but now that he's getting in much better shape, weight wise, I think I'll give it another go. Regardless, my flexi-rule came in the mail today, so I'll be taking his tracings once I get him in a little better shape and start reaching out to some saddle fitters 

Also huge schedule change on my end. Getting up at 5:30am to help my friend at the barn and the BO does the eveninig feed. I like having the rest of the day free and not having to battle day light when working with my horse, but my body is still not acclimated to getting tired early yet, so I've not had a full nights sleep since Saturday lol! I've been taking 2 hour naps twice a day. So far been productive with both barn, horse, and work... so we'll see how long this lasts. lol.


----------



## Tazzie

Werecat said:


> Wee Katie, I'm also saddle shopping.  I need to update Bear's journal with my saddle fitting woes as to not clutter this thread. But I too am in the saddle market. I think I've decided I want a comfy dressage saddle since I can use that on the trail (maybe need to get a couple d-rings added for a small saddle bag?), since we trail ride -a lot-. The only thing that scares me about English saddles is having to get them flocked. How often does that have to be done for a saddle that is used consistently? My Siegfried was recently redone before I got it, and by some miracle it fits the curvature behind Bear's withers, which no western saddle I've ever tried on him did (bridging nightmares...). I have been told by people who know more about saddle fitting than I do, that it fits him quite well, but I'm scared it's too narrow down the channel just because of the whole "Arabs need XW-XXW" trees, and it's only a MW, however it has a nice open gullet that seems to give him good clearance. Who knows. I haven't ridden him in it in a long while since he gotten too big for the girth, but now that he's getting in much better shape, weight wise, I think I'll give it another go. Regardless, my flexi-rule came in the mail today, so I'll be taking his tracings once I get him in a little better shape and start reaching out to some saddle fitters
> 
> Also huge schedule change on my end. Getting up at 5:30am to help my friend at the barn and the BO does the eveninig feed. I like having the rest of the day free and not having to battle day light when working with my horse, but my body is still not acclimated to getting tired early yet, so I've not had a full nights sleep since Saturday lol! I've been taking 2 hour naps twice a day. So far been productive with both barn, horse, and work... so we'll see how long this lasts. lol.


Yay for saddle shopping :lol: though, not all Arabs need an XW-XXW trees. Izzie is just MASSIVE. But it varies on saddles. According to the fitter Izzie fits anywhere from a W to an XXW depending on the brand of the saddle. But like I said, she's a massive horse.

Have there been dry spots that have raised concern? Izzie only had a tiny dry spot, which is right where it's too narrow. But good luck! I'm hoping whatever saddle I get is comfortable for me. But my main concern is that Izzie is comfortable. I'll live with whatever I get as long as it fits her!

This is what I want my end saddle to be. I've been in love with them for over 10 years. Hands down the most comfortable saddle I ever sat in. It was liking sitting on a cloud :lol:

The Arabian Saddle Company

But I'm never lucky enough to find a deal in a used one :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

No stirrup November whoooooo


----------



## Tazzie

Rock it girl!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wow this hasn't been commented on in awhile!!! What's going on everyone ? How's everyone's riding ? Goals for this year?

Roy's going on lease but I'm hoping to get lessons this year while he is away!


----------



## PoptartShop

Hey guys!  Yesss @*Rainaisabelle* make this thread live again! 

Awww that's good, getting lessons will be nice!

Not much is going on here. Rode a lot this weekend, I wish I would've rode yesterday but it rained all darn day. Same with today. 
I have the chiro after work, I slept on my neck wrong last night so hopefully getting adjusted will help that.
Back to work today...

My goals for this year are to get a townhouse/condo when my lease is up in September, I'm sick of paying rent although I love my apartment...I wanna do some schooling shows this year with Redz since I'm more confident now, & I want to continue being happy.


----------



## StephaniHren

Riding's going well for me! I've had Ezhno for almost four months now and he's doing very well, we're schooling over jumps that are probably around 18" (I call it Clumsy Big Horse height because he's super careless with his feet, lol). His canter has gotten much more organized, so now I just need to spend some time making it pretty. We're getting good at our simple lead changes, too!

I used to be an overachiever and have a tendency to get over-stressed/depressed when I fixate on goals, so I took last year off from goals entirely and now I'm trying to work back up to having a more healthy attitude about goal setting. I did a good job cultivating happiness last year, so I mainly want to stay happy for 2017! Mostly, though, I want to spend more time outside and finish writing a novel. I also have the pleasure of having purchased a horse who's not particularly talented at anything, but is good enough at everything, so I want to explore as many disciplines as I can with Ezhno (dressage, hunter/jumper, cattle, overnight trail, etc.). I also would like to have a truck and trailer by late spring, but we'll see if that happens.


----------



## Audball

man I haven't been on here in so long (again, oops) I've ridden twice since I last updated. and helped with a school show at my barn, which thankfully didn't end in me being roped into a team of three again (which was a beautiful disaster really) I'm gonna try to get out soon. how was everyone's new years? mine was great till I got the flu, right after midnight too. Hell of way to ring in 2017.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So Roy's officially on lease, it was really nice to see my hard work really paying off, he was extremely calm and lovely when she brought one of her kids to meet him he even tried to groom her! She took for a ride she's looking for something to get back into riding and I think Roy is perfect for that as he did the same thing for me 2 years ago. I was really proud of him


----------



## PoptartShop

@StephaniHren that's awesome for you & Ezhno! Hard work pays off! Great way to start off the new year. Happiness is definitely a goal!
@Audball welcome back! I hope you're feeling better, the flu is no joke.  Ugh. Maybe it's a sign you WON'T get sick anymore this year??? I hope! My New Years was OK. Didn't really do much honestly.
@Rainaisabelle awww that's great news!  I'm glad she likes him! He seems like such a sweetheart.

I'm happy it's already Wednesday.  I love short weeks.
Hoping to go riding tonight though.


----------



## jgalejs

Cold, Rainy and Snowy! 
I so wish I had easy access to an indoor. I guess its better to let Jak keep growing up. I forget hes only 2 sometimes!


----------



## PoptartShop

@jgalejs awww so snowy! He's so cute.  Shoveling snow off of his blanket, he's a spoiled one! I wish the barn I go to had an indoor arena as well. Ugh.


----------



## Samson5261

The new year has gone good for me so far! I have received permission from my doc to start walking without my boots on and the goal is by next week I won't need crutches to walk. I am basically having to relearn to walk again and my balance is horrible but physical therapy will help. I am in the home stretch with my recovery and go back to work on the 21st!

Both of my boys are scared of my crutches and when I walk around the field they get this wtf is wrong with you look on their face! Lol treats usually do the trick so long as I don't move Lol.


----------



## Audball

south coast Canada just (well last Friday and it hasn't stopped) with snow! not totally unheard of but not average either, seemed like spring was coming, I was wearing flats and light sweaters and now I'm back to wool jackets and scarves! I hacked my trainers pony in it and he was unimpressed but I got a few good shots on my phone. Imagine grumpy cat as pony and that's Remi. Sweet boy when it comes down to it but sass to match.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's so up and down in Cairns at the moment raining then sunny and then raining again


----------



## PoptartShop

Snowing here currently...yesterday it was 63F & sunny...winter is back I suppose. :lol:
Only getting 1-3 inches though, so I'm at work of course.

Although, I'd rather be curled up in a blanket on my couch watching Netflix eating Ellio's pizza...


----------



## StephaniHren

We keep getting a few inches of snow and then the rain drives it all away—such is life in the Pacific Northwest.:shrug:

In other news, Ezhno's been laid up in his stall for the last month. At this point the vet's narrowed it down to a problem with his suspensory. He's about 30% better after a month of stall rest and the vet guesses that he'll need another three or four months. We have the go ahead to hand walk, but that's it, and I've pretty much decided to go down a non-competitive performance route with him once he's recovered. No more jumping for him, he's too clumsy and no good at it anyways!

The good news is that my lesson program/the people at my stable are the best, so I've got plenty of horses to ride still!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Weather here has been unseasonably nice - mid 60s and sunny for the last few days. It's a bit colder and windy today which is not the best, but supposed to get up to almost 70 this weekend! I do wish we would get a little snow but I guess I shouldn't complain too much, this weather makes it easy to ride! 
@StephaniHren sorry to hear about your guy being lame for so long! Hopefully he'll make a full recovery!


----------



## Audball

Rainaisabelle said:


> It's so up and down in Cairns at the moment raining then sunny and then raining again


haha an average day here in the spring (or really any season) you learn to dress for two kinds of weather and that those umbreallas with the sides that run vertically are great for our sideways rain


----------



## Rainaisabelle

How is everyone's February ?


----------



## PoptartShop

My February has been OK...some ups & downs.
Lessons have been going well. The weather's been nice (well, starting this weekend it has been).
Work has been a bit stressful...overall can't complain.

I hope this week goes better than last week.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I fell off Roy the other day lol! Crazy part is I'd totally do it again it was fun! Not so much the falling but the riding was amazing


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle well at least the ride was good LOL. Ouch!  

I got 3 needles in my back (long story short, had a car accident in Oct. and my back has some issues, SI joint blah blah) & I'm icing it at work...going to be sore for 1-2 days then I'll feel relief. Going back in a month to get another, they want me to do 3 sets.
I have the chiro after work today, I'm only going to let them work on my upper back. Which is a bit sore too, considering I slept like crap last night. I'm a mess.

Also, I keep so many granola bars in my drawer...I have a problem. :lol:


----------



## horseylover1_1

I'm excited there is a thread for other 20-somethings! 

I'm turning 23 next month and feel _so_ old! If I say that to anyone older than like 30 they just roll their eyes at me, but I've been a kid/teenager for like 80% of my like so I do feel old. It's all downhill once you hit 21 right? :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Don't feel old, @horseylover1_1. I feel like that now, I turn 26 this year.  Ahhhh, going into my 'late' twenties. LOL.


----------



## horseylover1_1

@PoptartShop Sometimes I feel like I belong in the 60 + group though because of all my aches and pains I get from messing with horses, or doing anything physical. Haha. According to everyone I'm supposed to be this spry young woman with SO much going for me and I'm just like.. yeah if I jog more than 30 seconds at a time it's miracle and the only place I feel like I'm "going" is to the barn and refrigerator and back. LOL. And don't worry, you're not in your late 20's till you're 28!


----------



## PoptartShop

That's how I feel too, honestly! I feel like such an old lady. Same here. Work, barn, home. :lol: & grocery store...that's it haha. I do like the movies though. But overall, I'm pretty laidback & a grandma. 
Like, I can't even stay up late anymore. Once the clock hits 11/12 on the weekends (sometimes earlier!) my body's like, OK it's time for bed. I can't hang!


----------



## horseylover1_1

Yep. Just recently I got to go to bed at 9 PM and was SO excited about it. And my husband knows I won't watch a movie after 10 PM...


----------



## Werecat

Omg I turned 30 in December but I've been a part of this thread and enjoyed following all your stories. I don't wanna leeeeave lol! I have some big news I am waiting to share which will require a lot of questions, haha but waiting for one last thing to be finalized before I say more!

I haven't been able to ride since NOVEMBER! Every time we get a decent day to ride, something comes up. Self care + taking care of BO's horse without any sort of discount has been getting under my and my friend's skin... but other than that things are going well. My poor bear's allergies kicked in again and he got his first itchy/sore eye of the year. Been medicating per Dr's orders and it and it's already improving drastically just 3 days in.


----------



## Farmgirl16

Hello, new to the thread. I'm 25, and I just graduated from University this past June as a registered massage therapist! I had 2 horses as a kid. Hope you don't mind the short story here =P

I still have one of my childhood horses but she's an old lady now, not sound anymore and retired. It had been awhile since I had ridden and after an unfortunate incident wherein I got bucked off by another horse (not my regular mare), I finally picked up the horse habit again. I have been taking lessons to regain my confidence and started looking into buying a new horse.

After some lessons and my confidence started coming back, I took a horsemanship clinic hosted at the riding arena. Since my mare at home isn't sound anymore, I was offered a QH mare to ride, owned by the man who runs the arena and clinics. I was very worried, as a QH mare is what I had my accident on initially. The trainer assured me though that she was nice, no buck, and had good training (she's a reining mare he trained himself). I swore up and down that I would only be buying a gelding with a "plod along" attitude and heart of gold....

Well, after the clinic and several more rides, I think I am in love with this little mare. Her name is Venus (she's my avatar picture) and she seems to really like me too! She gets a little argumentative at times, but usually she has a lot of try and she is a lot of fun to ride. She's very athletic and she can make some pretty tight turns. I am hoping she might be a good gymkhana buddy for me and I am officially doing a trial run with her to see if she really is my next equine buddy. So that's where I'm at right now in the horse world =)


----------



## horseylover1_1

Farmgirl16 said:


> Well, after the clinic and several more rides, I think I am in love with this little mare. Her name is Venus (she's my avatar picture) and she seems to really like me too! She gets a little argumentative at times, but usually she has a lot of try and she is a lot of fun to ride. She's very athletic and she can make some pretty tight turns. I am hoping she might be a good gymkhana buddy for me and I am officially doing a trial run with her to see if she really is my next equine buddy. So that's where I'm at right now in the horse world =)


Love her name! She is so cute! I hope it all works out for you! The horses I have loved the most always had a little bit of tude... they tend to be the ones with so much heart, once you win them over they'd do anything in the world for you.


----------



## Farmgirl16

horseylover1_1 said:


> Love her name! She is so cute! I hope it all works out for you! The horses I have loved the most always had a little bit of tude... they tend to be the ones with so much heart, once you win them over they'd do anything in the world for you.


Thank you! I think you're right about winning them over! My instructor told me I am the only one who can catch her in the field in a timely manner, everyone else chases her for literally hours :eek_color: Even though I just started my trial period with her I am already dreaming of picking equipment that compliments her colour, lol!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's really awesome!!!!!!



I have another riding lesson on Saturday hoping I can canter again tbh been a bit hesitant since my fall 2 weeks ago !


----------



## PoptartShop

My lesson tomorrow is probably going to be cancelled because it'll be below freezing. Sigh. But I'm feeling sick still anyway so I guess it works out.
I did see Redz yesterday, couldn't take another day being stuck in the house. I have tonsillitis. Probably have to get my tonsils taken out this year. They've caused me nothing but problems that's for sure. Sigh.
Redz was happy to see me though. <3 I groomed him up & did treat time.

I'm back at work today, only because I need the money & can't afford another day off. But as soon as I'm done at 4:30, it's NAPTIME!


----------



## Luce73

@Farmgirl16 Welcome!! 
@PoptartShop Aww feel better soon! At least it's friday!! 

I'm working with a non-existing internet connection, which kind of sucks cause I do web development from home. my 3G is nowhere near fast enough *sigh* So frustrating trying to work if each page takes 3 minutes to load. 

I'm picking up new breeches tomorrow!! And on sunday someone comes to let me try a saddle I might buy, so I'm excited for that!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm hoping it stays dry so I can have my lesson tomorrow and I want to try out Roy's new bridle ! Bought him a lovely Jeremy and Lord bridle super excited to try it out! 

Welcome to everyone who is new


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you. I'm considering getting my tonsils out sometime this year. :/ They've sure caused me nothing but problems. Ugh.

I hope you can try out your new bridle @Rainaisabelle!  Have a good lesson for me since mine will probably be cancelled haha.


----------



## Werecat

@PoptartShop Hope you're feeling better!
@Rainaisabelle Let us know how the new bridle works out, love getting new tack!

So big news and small news. Small new first, FINALLY Schnider's had Bear's size Mosquito net fly sheet in stock, so ordered that sucker up right away when I saw it, and it was on sale to boot. 

Big news? I paid off my property and am breaking ground on my little farm house start of next month! I've been trying SO hard to keep my mouth shut as to not jinx it, but since the construction loan went through, and I got my materials list to make sure everything of the house would be covered by the loan (since part of the barn will be under that loan as well), I think it's safe to say it's a "go". Wrote my first check to pay the draftswoman today, so as far as I am concerned, it's happening. This is my first house, so I am beyond myself excited, plus I'll get to bring my horse and my best friend's horse home!!!


----------



## horseylover1_1

Werecat said:


> Big news? I paid off my property and am breaking ground on my little farm house start of next month! I've been trying SO hard to keep my mouth shut as to not jinx it, but since the construction loan went through, and I got my materials list to make sure everything of the house would be covered by the loan (since part of the barn will be under that loan as well), I think it's safe to say it's a "go". Wrote my first check to pay the draftswoman today, so as far as I am concerned, it's happening. This is my first house, so I am beyond myself excited, plus I'll get to bring my horse and my best friend's horse home!!!


So exciting!!! Congratulations - that is so wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you! I'm feeling a bit better, but no doubt I'll have to get my tonsils out sometime this year. Ugh. So annoying, still not feeling 100% but I'm at work nonetheless.
Lesson was cancelled because of the cold this weekend, but yesterday I did get to ride.  Redz was so good. I'm dying to go on a nice trail though, once the footing is better!
@Werecat congratulations!!!  That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Werecat

Thanks @horseylover1_1 & @PoptartShop I have been waiting for this my entire life, it's so surreal but feels so right. When I start thinking of the commitment to a larger mortgage I get slightly anxious but I think that is normal. If we stay in budget, it actually wont be that much more than when I had the mortgage on the property. I'm trying to save as much as possible on the bells and whistles on the house, so that I can put that into the barn, which I'd rather have some bells and whistles in the barn because outside of being in working, I'll be spending more time out at the barn lol.

We had an amaaaazing 4 hour trail ride yesterday. First half we took it easy, horses all had kinks to work out, but once one of the people who left that didn't want to go beyond just a walk (she has a paso and he did that tiny little 4 beat walk the entire time and it drove my Arab crazy lol), we trotted (well everyone was gaiting, I jogged/trotted, was riding with all walking horse people), and cantered the entire time. Even got to jump 2 feet over a downed tree (FUN!). I'm still trying to get my canter down, Bear has a really floaty canter and if I lose my lead I tend to get wobbly so I have to slow him, but it was nice. I honestly feel the horses had just as much fun as we did. I am so proud of what a well rounded horse Bear's turned out to be.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Congrats @Werecat! And welcome to everyone new, I haven't been in this thread in quite a while!

My riding has been a little sporadic, since I'm busy with my Master's thesis project, but we've been having nice weather lately so I've made time to go out and see Nav and ride when I can. Hope March is going well for everyone else!


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, besides having Tonsillitis & I'm still recovering from it, it's been good! We had some nice weather here all week. I took advantage of it & rode Redz a lot! But today it's snowing, & tomorrow it'll be cold onto next week too so ugh. My lesson might get cancelled again tomorrow. :/
I ride in-between lessons of course, but there's nothing like a good lesson ya know? Stupid weather!

Super happy it's Friday though. Anyone see any good movies lately? I have a free movie ticket, not sure what I wanna see though!


----------



## horseylover1_1

@PoptartShop Sorry to hear you're sick and dealing with icky weather on top of it. It's going to be in the 40's next week here instead of the 60's-70's like it has been. Normally I like the cold, but I got horses to play with. Haha.

Far as movies.. I really do not like action type adventure movies or anything rated R honestly so you get an idea on what I like and would reccommend. But we saw The Founder and I really enjoyed it! It's the story about how McDonald's became famous. Very interesting movie.


----------



## LittleBayMare

Hey everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Been really busy with my last year of undergrad. I'm graduating in May!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Very exciting, but a bit terrifying at the same time! I just have to wait to hear back from grad schools. Already got three no's. Three more to go. I'm going for my Creative Writing MFA which means it is very subjective and everything rides on the personal taste of the selection committee. *sigh* Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat said:


> @PoptartShop Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> @Rainaisabelle Let us know how the new bridle works out, love getting new tack!
> 
> So big news and small news. Small new first, FINALLY Schnider's had Bear's size Mosquito net fly sheet in stock, so ordered that sucker up right away when I saw it, and it was on sale to boot.
> 
> Big news? I paid off my property and am breaking ground on my little farm house start of next month! I've been trying SO hard to keep my mouth shut as to not jinx it, but since the construction loan went through, and I got my materials list to make sure everything of the house would be covered by the loan (since part of the barn will be under that loan as well), I think it's safe to say it's a "go". Wrote my first check to pay the draftswoman today, so as far as I am concerned, it's happening. This is my first house, so I am beyond myself excited, plus I'll get to bring my horse and my best friend's horse home!!!



The bridle is amazing!!! Problem is I stuffed up Roy's forelock so now he looks a bit ******ed to be honest lol!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, it's supposed to snow at midnight tonight into tomorrow, so I probably won't be riding until like Thursday, but Thursday it's going to be like 29-30 degrees so the footing will be sucky.  Sigh! I did get a nice ride in Saturday, despite my lesson being cancelled again because of the cold.

Daylight savings time is messing with my brain! LOL. But I'm glad it'll be lighter later now, for after work rides.  Otherwise I can't stand it!


----------



## horseylover1_1

I hate DST... today is literally the worst Monday of the year.


----------



## Luce73

horseylover1_1 said:


> I hate DST... today is literally the worst Monday of the year.


Come to Argentina! We dont do DST xD The biggest problem I have is trying to remember the time difference with people in other countries lol.

Pizza for lunch today! And instead of working I'm trying to wash my saddleblanket (it's gross!!)


----------



## PoptartShop

@Luce73 I'm in! LOL. Lucky! 
It really does suck...this workday isn't much better either. Ugh.


----------



## LittleBayMare

@Luce73 Lucky!
At least DST came over my spring break (God bless whoever was responsible for that timing). 

It was so warm for a while, now its back to being cold, windy, and icy. The horses still do not comprehend that we don't all have built in winter woolies and self-regulating thermostats. Thank heavens for nice people with enclosed arenas to rent out! At least my spring break won't be a complete waste.


----------



## horseylover1_1

I lived on Maui, Hawaii for a couple years and they didn't do DST either. It was really nice. The only time I like it is when we gain an hour and I get to sleep in...lol

It's snowing right now. I just don't get it.. it was like mid 70's a week ago..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Super hot here in the middle of the day ! Have a lesson Sunday that I'm looking forward to!


----------



## Finalcanter

Just turned 22 here, geography (physical) stem major with geology and equine minor. One more year of college left. I just want to get my degree, get a job- which there are many openings in my field- and save up adequately for a horse. Of course after renting out a place. I am optimistic about those two goals being completed in a relatively short time...I'll give it 3 years +/- 2 if I'm really ambitious. I need to get my blog running back up too- it's doing really well, can't wait to see its success!


----------



## Werecat

DST is AWESOME in the evenings when the days re longer but AWFUL in the mornings lol.

Sad news... Bear came up lame in his rear right leg... he either got kicked by the BO's horse right in the stifle, or twisted it in one of the MANY holes in the pastures we've been after him about to fix and he hasn't... Either way, vet ordered 5 days of stall rest and 2grams of bute daily and to check back with him on Monday. Even though he can barely walk, he is bearing weight on it, so there isn't a break. Just hoping he hasn't torn any ligaments. Never had him go lame before, so this was heartbreaking.


----------



## PoptartShop

I mean yeah, DST is good for during the week I'll have more daylight when I ride. But still! Ugh.

Had a snow day yesterday. We got a few inches but the ice was the worst of it. Was hailing really bad, plus the wind...yeah, I didn't leave the house once. Had some wine & watched Netflix all day. LOL. Back to work today though.

Oh no, @Werecat I'm sorry to hear that about Bear. I hope he feels better asap, and I hope on Monday the vet sees improvement.  Awwww. Just keep him company for now.

I probably won't be at the barn until tomorrow. Still extra cold today & the ice is probably really bad near the barn, I'd rather not risk it! I did get a nice ride in on Saturday though, so I can't complain.  My friend sent me a cute video on Facebook of Redz & her horse Pepper playing in the snow. Was so cute! 

Happy humpday, week is almost over!


----------



## Werecat

@PoptartShop Thankfully Bear is improving and rather rapidly! He's a determined little guy. I am thinking more and more that the vet is pretty accurate in saying he got kicked over twisting the stifle by stepping in a hole or falling. He's moving a loooot better and the swelling has gone done significantly though it's still very tender to the touch. He pulls his leg up and away (not like offering to kick, just trying to get away from the pressure), so it's definitely still sore which makes me think there's a bruise. Just happy he's doing better. Will call vet tomorrow to see what he thinks about lessening/stopping the bute.

Still saddle shopping. Really liking the older othoflex endurance type saddles, but waiting to speak to a new fitter before thinking of anything I'd like to consider.


----------



## PoptartShop

Glad he is improving.  Good to hear. 
Saddle shopping is definitely a pain, it can be such a struggle. I hope you find one soon. 

I'm so happy it's Friday. What a week it's been. 
Pretty sure my lesson is cancelled TOMORROW AGAIN (week 3) because the arena is well, covered in snow. :lol: So icy too. I do plan to still go to the barn tomorrow anyway though & visit Redz. I saw him last night, he came right up to me. <3 

I am a bit rusty though, haven't been able to ride since Saturday.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I actually have a lesson on Sunday ! Yay it's been two weeks for me, eventer was sick week 1 and then had to fly to Sydney week 2 so excited for this one as it's getting closer to the clinic so I want to really work hard!!! 


Time to update my journal


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Werecat really glad he's doing better !


----------



## Audball

I think a pony at my barn tried to kill me the other day, little brat took off at mach ten I had to steer him into a wall and one of the barn lades heard me woah change and stuck her head through the door then, stepped in front of him which slowed him down. He's got a reputation as wild little thing but he'd never harm his girl. hacked the sweetest mare after that and she was lovely, no near death experiences with Moose. My coach got the cutest puppy too! shes so sweet and loves to give kisses!


----------



## Verdana

Hi everyone! I'm kinda new here ^^ I have been riding about 14 years, and am working with a yearling filly with the intention of buying in a couple of years.

Since all of you guys are probably around my age, I have a question. Those of you who own horses, at what point did you decide 'yes, it's time, I am ready' and take the plunge? Who bought your first horse? Do you support it? The job market for 20-somethings is pretty grim where I am, and while I have pretty steady work prospects and reasonable chances at long-term financial stability, it's a scary prospect! I guess I was just wondering how it's been going for you, and if you had any advice for a prospective 20-something owner.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Welcome Verdana! Share some pics of your filly if you get the chance, would love to see her! What's she like?

As for when to buy, I bought my guy when I was 25 I think. I was out of college, had been teaching full time for a couple of years and had some savings built up, and I think that was a good time to do it. I bought the horse I had been leasing at the time so it wasn't a big change as I was paying for quite a bit of his care already. Paying for him on my teacher salary was doable and I wasn't living paycheck to paycheck because I managed to budget pretty well. However, I am currently finishing up my second year of grad school, and while I do have a graduate assistantship which pays a small stipend, it's not a lot and being able to care for Nav and still take care of myself has been difficult but not impossible. Might have been smarter to wait until after I finished grad school and had a better job and salary, but Nav was also for sale and I was worried about him getting sold before I was ready.


----------



## Kaiit

Verdana said:


> Since all of you guys are probably around my age, I have a question. Those of you who own horses, at what point did you decide 'yes, it's time, I am ready' and take the plunge?


I've been wondering that as well. I'm no way ready to own a horse yet, not least because I've still got a few financially rocky years of university ahead of me. At the moment I can still learn a lot between riding lessons and my loan/share so I'm happy with that  Doesn't stop me being excited for the day when I can finally own my own, though!

How did people come across their horse to buy? Did you respond to an ad or just hear through word of mouth or buy a lease?


----------



## horseylover1_1

I'm kinda jumping back into this discussion after being away for awhile :lol: 

Speaking of owning horses in your 20's and how you got started... My first two horses my parents bought for me when I was 14 and 16 I believe. To make a real long story short I didn't have any horse by the time I was around 18/19 or so. I did a "free" full time lease that I supported on my own selling real estate when I was 19/20/21. I found a REAL cheap but *very* nice stable (indoor + outdoor arena, wash rack, nice barn, etc.) for $100 a month. It was pasture board with the option of renting a stall for an extra $25/ month. It worked out really well. When I got married I gave the lease up and went horseless for over a year. Finally my husband agreed to getting a horse, which is the one I have now. I don't want to say we got without because we have a horse now but I will say she was a priority, and I'm willing to do without shopping and going out to eat as much now that we have her. 

I also pick up tiny little side jobs to help pay for her board. For anyone that lives paycheck to paycheck but really wants a horse, that's what I would suggest, if you have time. For me that's photography or training other people's horses. Free leases are awesome if you want your "own" horse but not the commitment. In most cases the owner will also take care of emergency expenses. If you own a horse I would say you need at MINIMUM $1000 put aside in case anything happens to it. Speaking of, I plan on buying horse insurance soon, I think it's $200/ year.

But ultimately for me a horse was not something I merely just wanted. It was a priority. I would eat ramen noodles if I had to to keep my horse. But that's just me.


----------



## Verdana

NavigatorsMom said:


> Welcome Verdana! Share some pics of your filly if you get the chance, would love to see her! What's she like?
> 
> As for when to buy, I bought my guy when I was 25 I think. I was out of college, had been teaching full time for a couple of years and had some savings built up, and I think that was a good time to do it. I bought the horse I had been leasing at the time so it wasn't a big change as I was paying for quite a bit of his care already. Paying for him on my teacher salary was doable and I wasn't living paycheck to paycheck because I managed to budget pretty well. However, I am currently finishing up my second year of grad school, and while I do have a graduate assistantship which pays a small stipend, it's not a lot and being able to care for Nav and still take care of myself has been difficult but not impossible. Might have been smarter to wait until after I finished grad school and had a better job and salary, but Nav was also for sale and I was worried about him getting sold before I was ready.


Sorry for the delay! I was adventuring in the mountains for a couple weeks.

Pics as of last weekend:























(the day she was born). 

Thanks everyone for your responses on this issue. Ain't it the truth that the right horse always seems to come along at the wrong time. 
@horseylover1_1 I hear you on priorities. This is definitely something I'm willing to sacrifice for to some extent.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, so cute. She is adorable @Verdana!  <3 Thanks for sharing. Love it!

Ah. I really need tomorrow (Friday) right now...just overwhelmed. Ugh. Work has been stressful lately, but otherwise everything else is good. Seeing Redz again tonight & riding. Supposed to rain the next 2 days, so I need to get as much ride time in as I can! 

I need a vacation. :sad:


----------



## horseylover1_1

@Verdana she is absolutely adorable and will be a real looker "when she grows up"
@PoptartShop it's finally Friday! Totally raining cats and dogs here. Which is a shame because it's Oaks day..


----------



## PoptartShop

Raining here too! :sad: Probably going to rain tomorrow...hoping my lesson won't be cancelled but we will see. Fingers crossed it holds out!
Happy Friday!


----------



## Phantomrose

It's been varied with the weather over here. A few days it will be nice and sunny, then it gets to cloudy and rainy. I can't wait for my lesson on Wednesday with Patch. I'm looking forward to seeing his adorable face again.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

This thread has gone quiet ! How is everyone? What are our goals for 2018?


----------



## PoptartShop

Let's bring it back to life! :smile:

I'm good! I have to say, better than ever...I got a boyfriend, I bought a house (not moving until March, it's getting built, a cute townhouse!) & I survived a tonsillectomy this year...LOL. :lol: So I have to say things are good.
I also have been helping ride at a rescue, and I'm falling for the OTTB I've been riding/exercising!  He's super sweet. <3 

Goals for 2018...
DEFINITELY get a new job. I've been looking, I want to get into my field & things are just getting crappier at my current office job. I've been applying for Paralegal/Legal Assistant jobs like crazy. It's what I went to college for.
So hopefully I get something. *crosses fingers* 
That's really the ONLY stressor right now.

I want to keep saving money too, so I can hopefully adopt Camden within the next year or 2. I'm financially not ready to take that on just yet, BUT I am enjoying riding him & exercising him!  The lady at the rescue knows I really like him, so that's a plus too. She's super nice.

Hmm what else...maybe lose another 5-7lbs or so. I gain a few lbs when fall/winter come because of all the food, LOL. No shame though, because it's hibernation mode right?? :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

PoptartShop said:


> Let's bring it back to life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good! I have to say, better than ever...I got a boyfriend, I bought a house (not moving until March, it's getting built, a cute townhouse!) & I survived a tonsillectomy this year...LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to say things are good.
> I also have been helping ride at a rescue, and I'm falling for the OTTB I've been riding/exercising!  He's super sweet.


That?s awesome about the house! You?ll have to definitely show us photos !


----------



## Verdana

Glad to see this thread is being revived! All good here, just super busy! Been lurking and reading, but not posting my own updates.
@PoptartShop: Congrats on both boyfriend and house! And we'll need pictures of that OTTB please!

All good on my end. Baby turns 2 in January (already! Can't believe how she's grown). She's just finished shedding out her winter coat, and lo and behold she has dapples. I've started taking groundwork lessons with my coach (which I hope to do more regularly in 2018). At the moment we're working on the basics - yield to pressure from a stick on both sides, back up, basic manners. She's doing good! I'm afraid I've been babying her more than I should. My fault. Bad mom. But she's doing really well, she's super smart and learns fast. She's had to be separated from her colt friend (he's realised he's a colt now) and she's turned out in the big paddock with the big horses (which she loves - she came back with a bit of hair missing from her rump, but she seems to be settling really well). 

Riding is also progressing well! After a particularly brutal lesson from my coach's husband, I pulled up my socks and started doing stirrupless work more often. My seat's getting better and I'm much more in sync when I ride. 

Goals for 2018: 
Have baby used to being tied, bathed, loaded into a box and basic groundwork in place. 
Keep up riding 3 times a week during Masters.

Small goals, but hard ones!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Aww super cute! I hope time flies for my new colt as well and we can start doing fun stuff


----------



## PoptartShop

Here's some of Camden!  Had a great ride yesterday! Even though it was super windy. He didn't seem to mind, he was so energetic. LOL.
@Verdana those are good goals to have! Riding more is awesome! I'm sure she is super cute with those dapples.  Aw!
@Rainaisabelle, I will! 

I had a good weekend. Relaxed most of it, I did get some cleaning done though. I just hate folding laundry! :icon_rolleyes: Now it's back to work...but at least I'm off Thurs + Fri this week yay, 4-day weekend! Nothing too exciting going on here!


----------



## seabiscuit91

Oh I need to join this thread 
@PoptartShop Wow congrats on the house! That is SO exciting! I hope you can buy Camden eventually! You guys seem to be such a great fit 
@Rainaisabelle @Verdana Ah so jealous you guys have babies coming along, please post photos! 

Hmm goals for 2018 (Can anyone else believe how FAST 2017 went?!)
I REALLY want to move, but unfortunately logistically I don't think that will happen until 2019, but I'd like to perhaps at least have the plans in place. 
I really want to buy another horse D) something young, cheaper, to bring along (with the help of my trainer) but a bit of a project , as I do have the time. So that's something I'm seriously thinking about. 
I'd like my riding to improve x10000 :lol: 

And just overall, figure out what to do with my life next year. Because I honestly have no clue, aside wanting to be surrounded by horses, the rest is very confusing!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

This is my colt Theo he?s a 50% friesian, 25% Tb and 25% Paint he?s 3 months old now  coming up to Cairns in January/feb


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle he's soooo cute.  Only a few months away!! Look at that cute face.
@seabiscuit91 thank you!  & about moving, at least you are being proactive and you'll make the right choice since you're thinking about it now, you have plenty of time  

Lemme add that to my goals too. I want to take a few riding lessons in 2018. I haven't had any lessons since summertime (saving money), I've been working on stuff myself but I think I definitely will need a few because there's probably things I don't know that I need to work on!  Can always improve. 

I just ate a Poptart...LOL :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I know its only a few months but it feels like forever! I like the idea of lessons and I am on the same wavelength. We are moving agistment later this year because we can't fit both Roy and Theo at the same place and when I'm working full time I won't be able to go to two different places. But I am hoping I can get lessons when I move


----------



## Phantomrose

So I am now the owner of my first pony. I am overwhelmed and excited to start our adventures together! So far, he has a lovely disposition about him. He is kind, willing, curious, and seems to love snuggles! After bringing him home to the barn I am going to board him at, I led him around the arena for a bit, just so he can get a little taste. He was alert, yet curious about his new surroundings. I turned him out in the paddock with the mini donkey and he seemed to settle in quite well! He went to eat some grass, roll, and even chased Virgil (the mini donkey) around for a bit at a trot before the two settled down. I think he's going to transition smoothly. I am looking forward to working with him, and forming a good partnership with him in the future!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Phantomrose said:


> So I am now the owner of my first pony. I am overwhelmed and excited to start our adventures together! So far, he has a lovely disposition about him. He is kind, willing, curious, and seems to love snuggles! After bringing him home to the barn I am going to board him at, I led him around the arena for a bit, just so he can get a little taste. He was alert, yet curious about his new surroundings. I turned him out in the paddock with the mini donkey and he seemed to settle in quite well! He went to eat some grass, roll, and even chased Virgil (the mini donkey) around for a bit at a trot before the two settled down. I think he's going to transition smoothly. I am looking forward to working with him, and forming a good partnership with him in the future!


Congratulations!!! You’ll have to keep us posted on what happens


----------



## Phantomrose

@Rainaisabelle I will keep you guys posted! I actually went to the barn today to drop off his can for the feed storage, and to check up on him. So far, he is doing great in his new home. I am looking forward to my day off work Wed so I can spend some time getting to know Jet, and just spending time and playing around with him.


----------



## Alassea

Hello everyone! I just wanted to jump in and introduce myself. 

I agree with a lot of you that finding people my age who are still into horses is so hard! I am in my third year of university, and most people think I am childish for wanting to do horses full time. I am earning a degree in Business with a focus in economics and finance. But my dream is to run my own stable! I currently own two horses: a 7 yr old hackney pony and a miniature gelding. And right now we are pursuing liberty training with both of them. What can I say, it is fun! And with exams the last things I want to do is do something intense or stressful with my boys. However, come spring I really want to start dressage training with Bucky (the hackney). He has beautiful movement and I think he'd really excel at it.

Anyways, I'll stop rambling. Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Alassea said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to jump in and introduce myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with a lot of you that finding people my age who are still into horses is so hard! I am in my third year of university, and most people think I am childish for wanting to do horses full time. I am earning a degree in Business with a focus in economics and finance. But my dream is to run my own stable! I currently own two horses: a 7 yr old hackney pony and a miniature gelding. And right now we are pursuing liberty training with both of them. What can I say, it is fun! And with exams the last things I want to do is do something intense or stressful with my boys. However, come spring I really want to start dressage training with Bucky (the hackney). He has beautiful movement and I think he'd really excel at it.
> 
> Anyways, I'll stop rambling. Just wanted to say hi!


I need pictures of your hackney. It's urgent LOL!

Hello. I am a 20 something almost 30 something. Didn't realize we had a thread! Hello all


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Welcome to the new people in this thread! I am Raina I own a 13yr old tb gelding and a 3 month old friesian X  Show us pics of your beautiful babies!


----------



## Finalcanter

I'm ending my fourth fall semester at university and I haven't set up any type of goal list yet. It's kind of hard to think of at the moment. My degree might not lead me to a career, but it's a degree, so it can lead to some jobs. I just don't know what to do yet as far as that goes. 
In the meantime, I'm loving and taking care of the stable horses at the barn. Christmas shopping is done, and I'm anxious about the new year. This year has been a lot of ups and very deep downs.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Finalcanter its definitely hard when you end university, I am in the stage where I have finished uni and now have to make decisions. Be excited for the new year! New beginnings and possibilities!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I haven't posted in here in a while! Welcome to any new 20-somethings! 

As for goals for the new year, my main one is to try and get lessons once a month. I feel like that will be a good start, and probably doable as long as I budget - we're also saving for a wedding in addition to normal expenses, so regular lessons may have to wait until later. I also want to try and complete a full show season with Nav. Though money is an issue for that too!  Yay adult life.

I guess a good general goal would just be to ride more and always focus on improving something, even if it's just something small.


----------



## Phantomrose

Posting my goals as the new year draws closer. 

I guess my first goal is to get to know Jet more, and focus on having fun with him, and working out a plan to slowly ease him into the show season. Nothing big, just small hunter flat and dressage shows. Another general equestrian goal is improving the way my lower leg sits, and the way my body is position. Lately, I have gotten into the bad habit of hunching forward when I am nervous, which I want to try to nip that in the bud before it gets worse. 

Another goal I have is to get my husband living in the States with me! We are planning on applying for his green card in the spring. There's a lot of things I need to gather, such as photos, call logs, written statements, etc. I am sure him moving from England to the States is going to be a big change for him.


----------



## equestrianwife

Big goals for the new year:

-Canter my greenie
-Switch from the western saddle to my dressage saddle with said greenie.


----------



## Finalcanter

I want to have some riding goals this new year as well. I plan already on getting lessons once a week so:

-Maybe try and squeeze in two lessons a week (this may mean joining club again)
-Working on my canter transitions, getting them to be smoother
-becoming more balanced and focused in the canter and over jumps.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Finalcanter aw, I'm sure you enjoy taking care of them!  That's always fun & rewarding.
I also hope 2018 is all happiness. This year was definitely not easy, but it's almost over!

It's good to have riding goals! I definitely need to take a lesson or 2 in a few months. I could use one, I ride by myself a lot so I don't always critique myself like someone else can. :lol:

Ah, Monday...the weekend went by too fast!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Hi! I'm new! At least to this thread. I've been lurking around for awhile and posting here and there.

I'm a 28 year old Income Tax Manager/CPA in Minnesota. I started taking riding lessons when I was 10 years old after I had read about every horse book in the library and begged and begged my parents. My mom and dad let me take a lesson every other week and sent me to horse camp in the summer. We found a great lady who lived 20 minutes away who had 20-ish Morgans in her back yard. I loved those horses and dreamed about having my own someday. I rode for 5 or so years and then jobs and school got in the way. I didn't ride again except for a trail ride here and there on vacation. 

I met my husband when I was living in Minneapolis. I had 2 dogs and loved spending time outside and he was from a small town 2 hours west (but living in the big city too) and loved hunting and fishing and the outdoors. We made it one year in town before we decided that life wasn't for us so we packed up and moved to the town near his parents hoping to someday save up and buy land so I could have my horse. We bought a house in town and a year later found our dream property and since May have been the proud owners of 7 acres with 2 barns and a complete horse set up (outdoor arena included!). 

A bunch of horses, a broken collar bone (and 2 surgeries) and a lot of fun later we have:

APHA Mare Stitch-Husband's heart horse. 5 years old and fearless. She will do anything and everything! He's taken her to cattle sorting practice, trail obstacle courses, and miles and miles of trails. She is a fiery red headed mare!

AQHA Gelding Paco (Designed in a Cinch)- my 7 year old palomino 16.2 hand snuggle bug. He's a total sweetheart and has been perfect for me getting back on after breaking my collar bone. 

Arabian Chico (Lad's Switchblade)- Sweetest bay 16 year old Arabian in the world. We bought him as a confidence booster for us after getting tossed a few too many times and he is the perfect beginner friendly horse for our friends and family to ride.

Grade Missouri Fox Trotter Daisy- Newest addition and my heart horse. She's only 3 but I swear she can read my mind. She's the most level headed 3 year old I've ever met and a joy to ride.

8 Month Old Boys bay Hector (AQHA What the Hector) and sable champagne Rico (AQHA Pending Hay Que Rico)- Our adorable little baby boys!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Hi! I'm new! At least to this thread. I've been lurking around for awhile and posting here and there.
> 
> I'm a 28 year old Income Tax Manager/CPA in Minnesota. I started taking riding lessons when I was 10 years old after I had read about every horse book in the library and begged and begged my parents. My mom and dad let me take a lesson every other week and sent me to horse camp in the summer. We found a great lady who lived 20 minutes away who had 20-ish Morgans in her back yard. I loved those horses and dreamed about having my own someday. I rode for 5 or so years and then jobs and school got in the way. I didn't ride again except for a trail ride here and there on vacation.
> 
> I met my husband when I was living in Minneapolis. I had 2 dogs and loved spending time outside and he was from a small town 2 hours west (but living in the big city too) and loved hunting and fishing and the outdoors. We made it one year in town before we decided that life wasn't for us so we packed up and moved to the town near his parents hoping to someday save up and buy land so I could have my horse. We bought a house in town and a year later found our dream property and since May have been the proud owners of 7 acres with 2 barns and a complete horse set up (outdoor arena included!).
> 
> A bunch of horses, a broken collar bone (and 2 surgeries) and a lot of fun later we have:
> 
> APHA Mare Stitch-Husband's heart horse. 5 years old and fearless. She will do anything and everything! He's taken her to cattle sorting practice, trail obstacle courses, and miles and miles of trails. She is a fiery red headed mare!
> 
> AQHA Gelding Paco (Designed in a Cinch)- my 7 year old palomino 16.2 hand snuggle bug. He's a total sweetheart and has been perfect for me getting back on after breaking my collar bone.
> 
> Arabian Chico (Lad's Switchblade)- Sweetest bay 16 year old Arabian in the world. We bought him as a confidence booster for us after getting tossed a few too many times and he is the perfect beginner friendly horse for our friends and family to ride.
> 
> Grade Missouri Fox Trotter Daisy- Newest addition and my heart horse. She's only 3 but I swear she can read my mind. She's the most level headed 3 year old I've ever met and a joy to ride.
> 
> 8 Month Old Boys bay Hector (AQHA What the Hector) and sable champagne Rico (AQHA Pending Hay Que Rico)- Our adorable little baby boys!


Aw welcome! What a beautiful family/story you will have to show us pictures of your horses!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

I suppose I can do that! 

First picture is Miss Daisy (I know her rein is hanging really low and she could get a foot stuck but I didn't realize that when I was taking the picture and I was right there so she was fine)

Second is Paco, or as my husband calls him, my boyfriend

Finally we have my husband and I. I'm on his mare Stitch and he's on Chico our Arabian.

Eeks sorry they're all sideways and upside down!


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome!  Beautiful horses & beautiful couple!  So lovely you got to have your dream property & all your dreams come true.


----------



## thecolorcoal

Twenty four here!

Having horses at this age is VERY tough. A lot of us aren't lucky enough to have parental support anymore (i am, but my mom and dad are VERY specific about what they pay for and what I pay for regarding my horse), and employers don't want to pay us a lot because we are "young and dumb." Plus the millenial label doesn't help.

I find I can't even afford duct tape for a hoof soak bag because that 4.50 has to go towards the chiropractor fund. Thought about this today driving to the barn... Tried baling twine instead. Every cent counts when you're poor and have a horse.

For a long time I went without paper towels and toilet paper... had to use the money for training (tmi but i figured out a way).


----------



## Rainaisabelle

What is everyone doing for Christmas holiday?


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Going to the husband's family. Thankfully his parents only live 20 minutes away so it's not too far. Mine are in Texas so I don't get to see them often. Was hoping to get some riding in but it looks like it's going to be in the single digits all week for temperatures so that might not happen...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Going to the husband's family. Thankfully his parents only live 20 minutes away so it's not too far. Mine are in Texas so I don't get to see them often. Was hoping to get some riding in but it looks like it's going to be in the single digits all week for temperatures so that might not happen...


That sounds nice but ****** not being able to ride!


My mother and brothers are here for Christmas so it should be an interesting day. My father was here for my graduation but had to go back to hobart to pack up their house as they’re moving again for the army. 

Hope everyone has a good Christmas !


----------



## Phantomrose

So far Christmas has been good! The nephews are happy with their gifts, and I got a lot of stuff for Jet, which I am elated about!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

What did everyone get for Christmas? Specifically horse wise 

My partner got me a micklem bridle


----------



## Phantomrose

My uncle and brother got me grooming supplies: two mane and tail brushes, a mane and tail comb, two curry combs, three hoof picks, a face brush, a body brush, a stiff brush, a brush with a sponge in a middle for washing, a braiding kit, and braiding bands.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

My parents sent money (they live across the country) which got me my new to me saddle (Amera-Flex western endurance) and enough to get my husband a new to him Simco cutting saddle which we both love!

Husband got me: a shirt that says something about "I don't fall off I dismount unexpectedly with class", pink horse Ariat socks, a tack set and rear cinch to go with the barrel saddle I got at the last auction of the year (I don't barrel race but I wanted it to help hold my butt in at sorting practice), and a new cinch to fit my tiny mare.

Sisters In Law got me: a combination wine hoof pick (basically my dream come true), a vest to ride in, and wool socks

In-Law's got me: long underwear to ride in and money which I used to purchase my pink Weaver Brahma Webb breast collar and headstall for Daisy (my gelding Paco has the blue set)

So pretty great Christmas!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Phantomrose said:


> My uncle and brother got me grooming supplies: two mane and tail brushes, a mane and tail comb, two curry combs, three hoof picks, a face brush, a body brush, a stiff brush, a brush with a sponge in a middle for washing, a braiding kit, and braiding bands.


Love it! I need a new grooming kit for both my horses



QueenofFrance08 said:


> My parents sent money (they live across the country) which got me my new to me saddle (Amera-Flex western endurance) and enough to get my husband a new to him Simco cutting saddle which we both love!
> 
> Husband got me: a shirt that says something about "I don't fall off I dismount unexpectedly with class", pink horse Ariat socks, a tack set and rear cinch to go with the barrel saddle I got at the last auction of the year (I don't barrel race but I wanted it to help hold my butt in at sorting practice), and a new cinch to fit my tiny mare.
> 
> Sisters In Law got me: a combination wine hoof pick (basically my dream come true), a vest to ride in, and wool socks
> 
> In-Law's got me: long underwear to ride in and money which I used to purchase my pink Weaver Brahma Webb breast collar and headstall for Daisy (my gelding Paco has the blue set)
> 
> So pretty great Christmas!


Wow that’s a good haul! My parents refuse to buy me horse stuff ugh. 



I got new photos of Theo as well he’s such a gorgeous boy, I did put the photos in his thread but I’ll put them here as well. Also some photos of my dog on Christmas !


----------



## QueenofFrance08

He's so cute! I can't believe you can get your dog to wear antlers. I've tried but my 4 dogs refuse to put anything on their heads. I do make them wear ugly Christmas sweaters on Christmas Eve to match us and my little poodle wears a Santa suit but she loves it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Phantomrose

Happy New Year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

